# Currently Playing?



## Conor

Post what video games you are currently playing here!

GTA 4.


----------



## Mr. L

LoZ:OOT,MM,TP,and ST


----------



## Miranda

MW2, NSMBWii (haha), Machinarium, Braid and that's it, mostly waiting for Bioshock 2, though I'm kinda sorta currently playing that too! (oh the perks of knowing game store clerks!)


----------



## «Jack»

inFAMOUS


----------



## Tyler

NSMBWii, Dragon Age (360), Oblivion (PC - If anyone can recommend any good mods, shoot me a PM), Spirit Tracks, Scribblenauts


----------



## Rawburt

Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations (replaying them before I get the fifth game)


----------



## HumanResources

MOAR ANIMAL CROSSING!

Aside from that, I'm enjoying Final Fantasy X & 12 as well as Oddworld: Abe's Exodus


----------



## beehdaubs

Bad Company 2 PC beta
Reinstalling Empire Total War as I'm typing this because I want to get back into it again.
Little bit of STALKER and GTA IV
Company of Heroes

Oh yeah, forgot to add Civilization IV: Beyond the Sword and Morrowind.


----------



## AndyB

Bioshock 1, MW2, Machinarium, Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bioshock 1, MW2, Machinarium, Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee


ummm whats MW2?


----------



## -Aaron

Tatsunoko vs Capcom
S4 League
Animal Crossing.

If you have TvC, send me a PM and maybe we can play.


----------



## MasterM64

I'm currently playing:

-KOTOR 1 & 2(Best RPGs ever!)
-LOZ: ST
-Wario Land Shake It!
-NSMBW
-ACCF
-ACWW


----------



## AndyB

Mr.L said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock 1, MW2, Machinarium, Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
> 
> 
> 
> ummm whats MW2?
Click to expand...

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Mr. L

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock 1, MW2, Machinarium, Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
> 
> 
> 
> ummm whats MW2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modern Warfare 2
Click to expand...

o rite i completely forgot xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

ACCF
LoZ: WW
Pokemon Ruby
(Soon) Pokemon Pearl
Trying to get all perfects on Rhythm Heaven, just 5 away
LBP PSP


----------



## Micah

Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story


----------



## Josh

ACCF
SMBB
Pokemon Platinum
Sonic the Hedgehog 3
FF6
MW2


----------



## John102

Comatose said:
			
		

> Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story


I'm always playing brawl, and I beat Inside Story a week ago, it's a good game.

Yeah, I'm playing SSB brawl, brawl+, balanced brawl, brawl-, SSB melee, and SSB 64.


----------



## Silverstorms

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tatsunoko vs Capcom
> S4 League
> Animal Crossing.
> 
> If you have TvC, send me a PM and maybe we can play.


Someone else has TvC  :O


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsunoko vs Capcom
> S4 League
> Animal Crossing.
> 
> If you have TvC, send me a PM and maybe we can play.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else has TvC  :O
Click to expand...

Silver, no. No. D:<


Uh...Sonic '06(lololol), SSBB, LoZ: TP (GC), and Transformers ROTF(xbox). o:


----------



## bittermeat

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
Pokemon: Leafgreen
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsunoko vs Capcom
> S4 League
> Animal Crossing.
> 
> If you have TvC, send me a PM and maybe we can play.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else has TvC  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver, no. No. D:<
> 
> 
> Uh...Sonic '06(lololol), SSBB, LoZ: TP (GC), and Transformers ROTF(xbox). o:
Click to expand...

Don't tell me what to play D:<

TvC: Ultimate All Stars
Mario Kart Wii
Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Ricano

MW2
Uncharted 2
Bayonetta


----------



## Bacon Boy

*shows signature*


----------



## Rawburt

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatsunoko vs Capcom
> S4 League
> Animal Crossing.
> 
> If you have TvC, send me a PM and maybe we can play.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else has TvC  :O
Click to expand...

PM and play him, as things stand now, I'm not even sure I can get it right now and he's been waiting for me to get it.


----------



## gerardo781

Bioshock 1, Battle Field: Bad Company 2 Demo, Orange Box, Rockband 2, Borderlands, and last but not least.. Tatsunoko vs. Capcom


----------



## Pear

Empire Total War 
Gmod
Battlegrounds 2 (HL2 mod)
Day of Defeat Source, on a guest pass. (Thanks to Alex! )


----------



## NikoKing

LittleBigPlanet
Mario Party 3
I'm also thinking whether to start Pokemon Ruby again or play LeafGreen again :S .


----------



## Ciaran

LBP
Uncharted 2
Assassins creed 2


----------



## Box-monkey

Little Big Planet PSP
Invizimals
Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
Animal Crossing: Lets Go To The City


----------



## SamXX

Bayonetta
Dante's Inferno
Uncharted 2 (Online)


----------



## AndyB

Been playing alot of Mass Effect lately. Seems I'm getting ready for some big sequels coming up. =P


----------



## Marcus

Cod6


----------



## Josh

I'm starting to play Sims 3 again, Just thinking of a new story to make up.


----------



## tazaza

Assassins Creed 2 lately. I might be getting Guitar Hero World Tour soon so I will start playing that.


----------



## OJ.

Mario Kart DS.


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

SSBB
MW2
LBP
The Sims 3
Staying with this until Bad Company 2, HG, and Miles Edgeworth Investigates come out.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Miranda said:
			
		

> MW2, NSMBWii (haha), Machinarium, Braid and that's it, mostly waiting for Bioshock 2, though I'm kinda sorta currently playing that too! (oh the perks of knowing game store clerks!)


Hey Miranda, I know a very good game. lol
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big>_*Pok*_


----------



## Nightray

Final Fantasy: Dissidia


----------



## kierraaa-

SSBB
Resistance 2
LBP


----------



## Vivi

White Knight Chronicles
Little Big Planet
Final Fantasy XI


----------



## Miranda

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MW2, NSMBWii (haha), Machinarium, Braid and that's it, mostly waiting for Bioshock 2, though I'm kinda sorta currently playing that too! (oh the perks of knowing game store clerks!)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Miranda, I know a very good game. lol
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big>_*Pok*_
Click to expand...


----------



## Box-monkey

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MW2, NSMBWii (haha), Machinarium, Braid and that's it, mostly waiting for Bioshock 2, though I'm kinda sorta currently playing that too! (oh the perks of knowing game store clerks!)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Miranda, I know a very good game. lol
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big>_*Pok*_
Click to expand...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Miranda said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MW2, NSMBWii (haha), Machinarium, Braid and that's it, mostly waiting for Bioshock 2, though I'm kinda sorta currently playing that too! (oh the perks of knowing game store clerks!)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Miranda, I know a very good game. lol
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big>_*Pok*_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Bioshock 2, Chime and Castlevania: SOTN


----------



## coffeebean!

LoZ:TP


----------



## ATWA

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bioshock 2, Chime and Castlevania: SOTN


i wanna play bioshock 2 :< *cut*

On topic: Borderlands, Both Uncharted games, LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Micah

Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass


----------



## beehdaubs

Just got a new game.  Mount and Blade.  Game is actually pretty nice.  I'll think I'll be wasting quite a bit of time playing it.  Other than that, I'm also doing quite a bit of Company of Heroes, Empire Total War, and Bad Company 2.


----------



## Horus

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*MW2*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

Lol, quote this to find out


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bowser's Inside Story. I'm going to start it on the plane since I just beat my last game. ^^


----------



## Gnome

BF: BC2 > MW2.

Even the demo is better.


----------



## Smash Genesis

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade and Final Fantasy X-2. MONKEYS! 

Oh, and Animal Crossing to a lesser extent.


----------



## Micah

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn


----------



## Deleted User

Animal Crossing, Coraline Wii ( More than halfway through), and Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution ( close to the beginning I just started it)


----------



## VantagE

MW2, Fat Princess, Metal Gear Solid 4, LBP.

Mainly MW2 xD


----------



## Vivi

I just started playing the Minish Cap on my emulator today.


----------



## Chibi

Garry's Mod (PC)
Mabinogi (PC)
Team Fortress 2 (360)


----------



## NikoKing

Kirby SuperStar 
Pokemon Diamond (I hope to finish the game since I need a new competitive Pokemon team  ) .


----------



## Griever

E.T.


----------



## NikoKing

Cross Pokemon Diamond out, I found Platinum  .


----------



## JCnator

Right now, because my Wii is currently being repaired, I hooked up my eight years old GameCube to my TV. Also, Game Boy Player is attached to it, so I began playing one of my Game Boy Color games.

I'm currently playing The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons, at the 3rd dungeon. I already played that game since a while, but never beaten the game. This time, I haven't died once. I still can't obtain that boomerang, given of my struggle on a certain mini-game.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Uncharted 2
New Super mario wii
Kingdom hearts 358/2
Aliens Vs. Predator


----------



## bittermeat

Pokemon: Platinum (bleghhh)
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## NGT

Custer's Revenge for Atari


----------



## Blue Cup

Whatever tickles my fancy on the HBC, Rogue Galaxy on my PS2, and Sonic Unleashed on my PS3.


----------



## PoxyLemon

Zelda:Spirit Tracks


----------



## AndyB

Fable 2


----------



## Nightray

L4D2


----------



## Charles

Deus Ex and recently got back to Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## Hiro

Helli (from HBC d, Pok


----------



## Josh

Sims 3, Pokemon emerald and Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days.


----------



## Nightray

MW2


----------



## SaithVenomdrone

Fallout 3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bioshock 2, Batman: Arkham Asylum, and getting some stars I need on DJ Hero.


----------



## VantagE

Currently playing a borrowed copy of Borderlands for PS3 from work xDD


----------



## Yokie

Animal Crossing: Wild World- Let's Go To The City, Pok


----------



## AndyB

Battlefield: Bad Company, Fable 2, Borderland.


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Conor

double post >_<


----------



## SamXX

Heavy Rain <3


----------



## Caleb

Bioshock, Call of Duty:MW2, Dragon Age: Origins, Mass Effect 1&2, Borderlands and I think thats about it.


----------



## beehdaubs

Mount and Blade w/ really nice mods.
Bad Company 2 comes out on Tuesday and I'm excited as hell.


----------



## Spazmatic

Lord of the Rings Return of the King game (100% complete), Rock Band 2, NSMBW, and Super Mario Galaxy (31 Stars on new account).

Ya-hoo.


----------



## Cottonball

Toe Jam And Earl  <3   BEST GAME EVER


----------



## Vivi

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Heavy Rain <3


Is that a good game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Heavy Rain <3


Amazing amirite?

Borderlands and Heavy Rain.


----------



## AndyB

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Heavy Rain <3


I really want to try that out!


----------



## SamXX

Vivi said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Rain <3
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good game?
Click to expand...

Just completed it first time through after an excessive weekend of playing and I must say, it's amazing, one of PS3's finest up there with Uncharted 2 and Metal Gear Solid 4.

I'll play through it another 3 or so times to get all the endings and trophies as well. My ending was bad but I won't spoil it, it's a very story based game.


----------



## Cottonball

Pac man


----------



## random guy

FF1 it takes forever to lv. up.


----------



## Caleb

Tom said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Rain <3
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing amirite?
> 
> Borderlands and Heavy Rain.
Click to expand...

It looks like a cool concept. I have to rent it sometime.


----------



## Gnome

Pok


----------



## Nightray

PS3: Bad Company 2, MW2
Xbox: GTA4 and L4d2


----------



## AndyB

Xbox360: Dante's Inferno
              Modern Warfare 2
              Toy Soldiers
               Borderlands

Wii:        Animal Crossing
              LoZ: Twilight Princess


----------



## Conor

Modern Warfare 2
The Orange Box
Grand Theft Auto 4


----------



## Thunder

Xbox: Modern Warfare 2
Bioshock
Smackdown vs. Raw 2010 (Even if you don't like wrestlin' it makes a pretty good game.)


----------



## Conor

Modern Warfare 2
Fable 2
The Godfather 2


----------



## JasonBurrows

Tombi 2


----------



## Elliot

Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker(In the earth temple )(GC)
Super Mario Sunshine(GC)
Pikmin 2(GC)
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness(GC)


----------



## Khocol4te

SoulSilver =D


----------



## Micah

All 3 ACs at the moment.


----------



## Vivi

Final Fantasy XIII

It's Amazing!!!


----------



## Resonate

Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
New Super Mario Bros Wii


----------



## Smash Genesis

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade (Almost done with the main story!)
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks: (Again, almost done!)
Final Fantasy X-2 (Oh, Rikku! What have they done to you?)
Wind Waker (Forbidden Woods)
Dissidia: Final Fantasy (I've completed the main story, I'm just making viable builds for Cloud and Tidus.)


----------



## Ricano

Vivi said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy XIII
> 
> It's Amazing!!!


^
And Uncharted 2


----------



## Yokie

AC:WW, (The usual, watering flowers and earn cash)
AC:LGTTC, (Got some nice road patterns )
Pok


----------



## Elyse

Also playing Final Fantasy XIII. Love it! <3


----------



## Micah

Donkey Kong Jungle Beat
ACCF
Lord of the Rings: The Third Age
Rhythm Heaven


----------



## Ren Partycat

Super Mario Galaxy, Ice Climber, Kid Icarus.


----------



## Khocol4te

SoulSilver, AC: City Folk


----------



## Xyro77

Brawl/Pkmn Red/Shaq Fu


----------



## Wish

ACCF, Pokemon SS, Zelda Twilight Princess, Pokemon Rumble, Pokemon Sapphire, Donkey Kong jungle beat wii.


----------



## Nic

Pokemon Platinum
Modern Warfare 2

That it


----------



## Thunder

Soul Calibur IV/ Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny
Little Big Planet PSP
Smackdown vs. Raw 2010, 360/PSP


----------



## Pear

Just got MW2. I was planning on getting BC2, but my brother was paying for half of it, so I had to get MW2. :c It's still a BA game.


----------



## Cottonball

Soul Silver


----------



## Elyse

Final Fantasy XIII, Heart Gold, and Zuma...


----------



## bittermeat

Pokemon: HeartGold


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

SS 
focusing on that one x]
ps. im a slow gamer :l


----------



## «Jack»

Batman: Arkham Asylum and inFAMOUS


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon HeartGold
Borderlands


----------



## Nic

Pokemon Platinum
Modern Warfare 2 I'll continue playing when I get a KV for my jtag.


----------



## Elliot

Pokemon SoulSilver.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Another Code: A Journey Into Lost Memories.


----------



## Hiro

Pok


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Trundle

Animal Crossing
Harvest Moon ToT
Fire Emblem 8 & 6


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Banjo Kazooie XBLA
The Orange Box


----------



## Numner

GTA IV
Left 4 Dead 1&2
Modern Warfare


----------



## Micah

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon


----------



## Pokeman

Zelda


----------



## OJ.

Brain Age 2.


----------



## Vivi

Replaying FFIX


----------



## David

Bad Company 2, Call of Duty 4, and Fallout 3.


----------



## Ricano

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

Modern Warfare 2, Little big planet, Pokemon Soulsilver, Final Fantasy 13


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Runescape.. (for like 2 minutes).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon HeartGold - Training/Hunting Legends
Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time - (I love how everything I did in Tools of Destruction and Quest for Booty is helping me out)
Battlefield: Bad Company 1 - Just started on this one to get away from the CoD fad.
Call of Duty: World at War/Modern Warfare 2 - Playing Zombies/Spec Ops with Friend


----------



## SamXX

Red Steel 2


----------



## tazaza

New Super Mario Bros. Wii.
Fifa 10
Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## Phaze

Animal Crossing City Folk, SSBB, and The Conduit


----------



## Blue_Jay

New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## Pear

Just reached level 70 in MW2. Should I prestige?


----------



## Rocketman

That one game with the levels and the action.


----------



## SilentHopes

Pokemon SoulSilver
MapleStory
CoD MW2


----------



## NikoKing

Er... I haven't been playing much games recently.  My life has gotten busier since I first joined TBT, but I might still play an occasional game from time to time. 

Anyways, I'm still somewhat playing Pokemon HeartGold.  I'm planning on re-playing one of my old games, but I'm still deciding what game to play (and possibly record and upload to youtube).


----------



## Caleb

Pear said:
			
		

> Just reached level 70 in MW2. Should I prestige?


I got bored from not prestiging, so you will most likely soon anyway.


----------



## Smugleaf

Pokemon SoulSilver, Scribblenauts, MapleStory. But I'm mainly focused on GPXplus right now.


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty 4 (<3)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Blue_Jay

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
                 &
New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## Elliot

Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## AndyB

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl

on the wii i'm playing animal crossing city folk and on my ds i'm playing pokemon soul  silver


----------



## Jrrj15

Pokemon Soul SIlver: Beat Red Just trying to complete the johto dex and we will see after that....

Wario Ware Diy: Kinda making games


----------



## Micah

Mario Superstar Baseball

I'm finishing up making all my characters star.


----------



## AndyB

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## bittermeat

Pokemon: SoulSilver
Pokemon: HeartGold
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Runescape


----------



## Yokie

RuneScape and AC for both DS and Wii.


----------



## Rocketman

Halo 3


----------



## Conor

Red Dead Redemption
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Red Dead Redemption
Borderlands
Call of Duty: World at War
LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Bioshock 2, Heavy Rain, and Pokemon heart gold mainly.


----------



## Rocketman

GTA The Ballad of Gay Tony


----------



## Blue_Jay

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## goronking

Red Dead Redemption
Monster hunter Tri


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Runescape! <3


----------



## Brainless

Pokemon diamond


----------



## pielover6

Pokemon Heartgold
Monster Hunter Tri
AC:CF


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Pokemon Soul Silver/Monster Hunter Tri =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ModNation Racers PSP
Fat Princess: Fistful of Cake
LittleBigPlanet PSP


----------



## 4861

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## SamXX

Uncharted 2 Online


----------



## Micah

Super Mario Galaxy 2

Been playing it non-stop lately.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pokemon Soul Silver (Yes, I have been lazy with this game)
Trauma Team
skate 2
Bioshock
Dead Space


----------



## Nightray

MGS4
Infamous
Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Mr. L

Super Mario Galaxy 2
The Legend of Zelda:Twilight Princess


----------



## Kyel

Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Princess

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## The Sign Painter

MH3
WW: DIY
R&C: UYA
LBP PSP


----------



## AndyB

Star Wars: Rogue Leader


----------



## Kyel

Animal Crossing....oh wait, no one does that here. *facepalm*


----------



## Pear

Just got Battlefield Bad Company 2. It contains quite a large dose of ass kick.


----------



## AndyB

Kyel said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing....oh wait, no one does that here. *facepalm*


Actually, people do still play. I've gone back and started playing the original.


----------



## Nic

Trying to play with Pear in a BFBC2 match.  Didn't work out as I planed.


----------



## «Jack»

I've been playing TF2 and getting my ass kicked.


----------



## Nic

Jak said:
			
		

> I've been playing TF2 and getting my ass kicked.


Computer or Console?


----------



## «Jack»

Nic said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing TF2 and getting my ass kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Computer or Console?
Click to expand...

Computer.


----------



## Caleb

MW2, CoD4, ME2, Fallout 3, and on the occasion BF:BC2.  The Large maps on Bad Company 2 are a turn off.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Team Fortress 2 on the Mac.


----------



## ShiningJPS

Soul Silver as I accidently restarted.
Red Dead Redemption on the Xbox. Almost near the end.
And New Super Mario Bros Wii. Ages away from the end


----------



## Jeremy

Call of Duty MW for Wii


----------



## Pear

Nic said:
			
		

> Trying to play with Pear in a BFBC2 match.  Didn't work out as I planed.


Sorry, my brother's whoring the 360 for lego indiana jones. :/


----------



## Rockman!

Galaxy 2 and Warioware D.I.Y.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Team fortress 2 (PS3 and PC)
And Nazi zombies on WAW PS3


----------



## Conor

Red Dead Redemption - Getting 100%
Team Fortress 2
FIFA09


----------



## Marcus

Getting Red Dead on Wednesday, but right now CoD MW2.


----------



## Genji

was playing brawl but, now playing Animal crossing GC


----------



## Nixie

Uhh... Tales in a box or w/e it's called XP

I thought there will be a section for the monkey king on it... (My fav fairy tale ^.^) but there wasn't D;


----------



## Psychonaut

Team Fortress 2, PC

Animal Crossing Wild World, kinda.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix

brawl,ACCF (duh) mother 3, MSS <(dont know why) HG


----------



## DustyBentley

_*Animal Crossing: Wild World.*_

Sometimes when I'm bored I play some other games, but it's usually this!


----------



## AndyB

Super Street Fighter 4, Red Dead Redemption, Portal and Braid.


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:
			
		

> Super Street Fighter 4, Red Dead Redemption, Portal and *Braid*.


braid = <3


----------



## Thunder

LittleBigPlanet
Transformers: War for Cybertron

Tha's 'bout it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> LittleBigPlanet
> Transformers: War for Cybertron
> 
> Tha's 'bout it.


War for Cybertron any good? I'm thinking about getting it next time I come across some money.

Alan Wake
L4D2
Pokemon: Soul Silver
Trauma Team

Yeah, the last two would have been completed a long time ago, but I got lazy. 8D


----------



## Conor

Team Fortress 2 360
Team Fortress Classic PC


----------



## Thunder

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBigPlanet
> Transformers: War for Cybertron
> 
> Tha's 'bout it.
> 
> 
> 
> War for Cybertron any good? I'm thinking about getting it next time I come across some money.
> 
> Alan Wake
> L4D2
> Pokemon: Soul Silver
> Trauma Team
> 
> Yeah, the last two would have been completed a long time ago, but I got lazy. 8D
Click to expand...

Very, the online is pretty fun, although, the customization could be better, as far as i know there's only one autobot tank you can use :x


----------



## Black Jack

The world Ends With You
Soul Silver
Red Dead (off and on)
Sims 3 (off and on)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

inFamous
LittleBigPlanet
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Fabioisonfire

CounterStrike: Source. This game is the *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Khocol4te

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Let my brother borrow the game, get it back covered in weeds ;~;


----------



## Tyler.

Fallout 3. It's awesome


----------



## Ciaran

Absolutely nothing.

PM me some recomendations, people >: (

(needs to entertain me until metroid... Or maybe Ill just wait for metroid...)


----------



## The Sign Painter

Monster Hunter Tri and LBP PSP.


----------



## Tyler.

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> PM me some recomendations, people >: (
> 
> (needs to entertain me until metroid... Or maybe Ill just wait for metroid...)


Fallout 3 is really good. There is a lot of stuff to do, so it should keep you entertained for a long time.


----------



## pielover6

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time
Animal Crossing Wild World
League of Legends


----------



## Bacon Boy

Chibi-Robo


----------



## beehdaubs

A lot of Hearts of Iron II and Multiwinia.  Goddamn Multiwinia is an awesome game.


----------



## 100

Brawl
Excitebike: World Rally
ACCF
GTA: Liberty City Stories PSP


----------



## Thunder

LittleBigPlanet
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance: Gold Edition


----------



## Wish

Animal Crossing City Folk
Animal Crossing Wild World (DS)
Twilight Princess
Majoras Mask
Soul Silver
Pokemon Rumble


----------



## Pear

I'm downloading onslaught mode for BFBC2. :O


----------



## Kyel

LoZ: OOT
BIT.TRIP RUNNER
Cave Story


----------



## pielover6

Kyel said:
			
		

> LoZ: OOT
> BIT.TRIP RUNNER
> Cave Story


Cave Story is amazing. Made by only one person.


----------



## Tyeforce

Picross 3D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

inFamous
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Age of Zombies


----------



## AndyB

Just Cause 2, Star Wars Republic Commando.


----------



## David

Call of Duty 4
Left 4 Dead 2
Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Ricano

Fat Princess, Sam and Max: The Devil's Playhouse, and Little Big Planet.


----------



## Horus

<big><big>MODERN WARFARE II</big></big>


----------



## Joe

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Nightray

MGS4, MGS3, MW2, LBP, FF9.


----------



## Conor

Deathmatch Classic
Counter Strike
Team Fortress Classic
Call of Duty 4


----------



## Caleb

CS:S, MW2, CoD4, and on occasion TF2.


----------



## Kyel

CS:S
bomberman 64
LoZ:OoT
Bomberman Blast [WiiWare]


----------



## Rene

Conduit, James Bond & Brawl


----------



## AndyB

Assassin's Creed 2, Crackdown 2, Rayman 2... (I like 2s), X-Wing


----------



## NikoKing

Team Fortress 2, F-Zero X, Super Mario 64


----------



## Pokeman

just looked into some boxes and got 2 old games out


Pokemon Colosseum & Pokemon XD. 

Found Animal Crossing GCN, sad though, it wont be the same without my old friends to play with. I need a bigger spaced memory card to save it though,


----------



## Conor

Assassins Creed 2
Batman Arkham Assylum
FIFA09


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Bioshock
LBP
Portal


----------



## TheYoshiGamer

I'm not playing anything right now, but i was just playing Super Mario Galaxy 2 and Pok


----------



## Schnookumnookum

Super Mario Galaxy 2
Little Big Planet
Sim City 4


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Silent Hill 3. Eeeeeeeeeeg <=\


----------



## NikoKing

So far:
Super Mario 64
Team Fortress 2
F-Zero X


----------



## Thunder

LittleBigPlanet
Halo 3


----------



## Ricano

Silent Hill
Fat Princess
Resident Evil 2


----------



## Yokie

Mario Kart Wii
RuneScape
World of Warcraft
Pok


----------



## Princess

Just started up again on Goldeneye.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Pokemon XD
Naughty Bear
Animal Crossing (original)
Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Conor

World of Warcraft
Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Deleted User

AC: CF, HM: MM, Super Paper Mario, Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## NikoKing

Super Mario 64
Team Fortress 2
Age of Mythology (I played this game so much in the early 2000's ;P ) .


----------



## AndyB

Metro 2033, Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mega Man X: Command


----------



## Jeremy

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Super Mario 64
> Team Fortress 2
> Age of Mythology (I played this game so much in the early 2000's ;P ) .


I used to play Age of Empires II for hours.


----------



## Tyeforce

The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventures


----------



## Conor

Jeremy said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Mario 64
> Team Fortress 2
> Age of Mythology (I played this game so much in the early 2000's ;P ) .
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play Age of Empires II for hours.
Click to expand...

Haha same.

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Psychonaut

Meteos.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker 
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Wesley11293

New Super Mario Bros. Wii. I'm saving my money to buy the new Nintendo 3DS. That's why i'm limited on new games


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

The Sims 3 (with World Adventures and Ambitions)
Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## Kyel

Monster Hunter 3


----------



## Micah

Lego Batman


----------



## Srs Bsns

Pok


----------



## Nate

guitar hero III.


----------



## williamd

Animalcrossing and 3d dot game Heros


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

lets see the ones im seriously invested into at the moment are super mario galaxy 2, uncharted 2 and bioshock 1 anything else in between those 3 is for a break till atleast holiday season 2010 then who knows.


----------



## Pear

Fracture
Battlefield 1943
Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Thunder

LittleBigPlanet
Halo 3
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2
InFamous


----------



## Princess

Donkey Kong Country 2
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Super Mario 64

This is how I'm spending summer..(Y)


----------



## williamd

I play Kirby and ice climbers in brawl


----------



## williamd

I play Kirby and ice climbers in brawl


----------



## williamd

I play Kirby and ice climbers in brawlP





My stupid iPod loaded my comment 3 times on accident


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
FIFA09


----------



## AndyB

Minecraft, TF2, Gmod, Bad Company 2, Banjo: N&B


----------



## Cottonball

Thinking of playing some pac man!! 


aw, what the hell im going to.. might as well as the game I usually play on the internet is down.


----------



## VantagE

WoW and ModNation Racers, yup pretty much it right now.


----------



## Numner

Minecraft
Mabinogi (herp)
LoZ64 (maybe)
Microvolts (maybe)
Crossfire (maybe)
Runes of Magic (Maybe)
Tales Runner (Maybe)

I'm so poor


----------



## Pear

Modern Warfare 1
I beat the game on Veteran, and after 3 hours of continuous tries, got the mile high achievement. 
I feel accomplished.


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
GTA4 Episodes from Liberty City (BOGT)


----------



## Muh Pit

I've picked up Wild World again for absolutely no reason, other than that I've been playing TF2 & Alien Swarm.


----------



## Marcus

Runescape :S

Damn this game, I hate it really but it's so addicting.

Probably get back into CoD when I go back to school.


----------



## damiantjuuh

i play cod mw2 cod mw1 waw and cod 3 on my playstation3


----------



## Nightray

MW2
MGS3
MGS4


----------



## Shiny Star

Harvest Moon SNES


----------



## SilentHopes

*Currently Playing:*
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 *(PS3)*
Combat Arms *(PC)*

*Future Games:*
Little Big Planet *(PS3)*


----------



## Psychonaut

TF2
Medic never looked so good.


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty 4
GTA4 BOGT
Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Thunder

LittleBigPlanet
InFamous
Rainbow Six: Vegas 2


----------



## Ron Swanson

Dragon Quest 4.


----------



## Caius

LIFE: The 3d experience

final fantasy 9
metal gear solid


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Borderlands
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core

@Zr: First MGS or any of em?


----------



## NikoKing

Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Cottonball

Tinerme. An online internet game.


----------



## AndyB

Team Fortress 2, Braid, Bad Company 2, Halo 3: ODST


----------



## Thunder

Finished InFamous, awesome game.

LittleBigPlanet
Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Rainbow Six: Vegas 2


----------



## Conor

GTA 4


----------



## Trundle

Lol we're all video game nerds.

Come to think of it I'm not playing anything except Super Mario 64 every few days.


----------



## JamesBertie

Call Of Duty 5 (Only for the zombies )


----------



## Liv

Sims 3


----------



## Tyeforce

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Four Swords

And Kirby Air Ride and Super Smash Bros. Brawl, of course.


----------



## Ricano

Scott Pilgrim vs The World: The Game
Uncharted 2
Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Smugleaf

Pokemon Leaf Green
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Dark Void Zero (at least I think that's what it's called)


----------



## Pear

I ordered Halo 3 ODST from Amazon, so I can catch up on the story before I preorder Halo Reach


----------



## Cottonball

Once my dsi charges im going to try to beat the boss on  The Wizard Of Oz: Beyond the brick road.


----------



## Psychonaut

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda: A ]Kirby Air Ride[/b] and Super Smash Bros. Brawl, of course.


YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES

awesome game is awesome.


----------



## Cottonball

It charged, hello cheats.


----------



## accfgardenfan

pokemon soul silver, loz oot,and accf, i plan to finish oot and complete majora's mask and twilight princess


----------



## Cottonball

I would go on wii to play some Pac Man, but no batteries. :<


----------



## Zachary

World of Warcraft.


----------



## Thunder

Beat Uncharted 1, now i'm off to Uncharted 2 =D


----------



## Psychonaut

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Beat Uncharted 1, now i'm off to Uncharted 2 =D


uncharted pissed me off.

I quit.

I'll finish it later, at which time I'll finish 2, and then 3, since it'll be out by then.

IN 3-D.


----------



## Cottonball

Zack said:
			
		

> World of Warcraft.


Don't get hooked on it.


----------



## Thunder

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Uncharted 1, now i'm off to Uncharted 2 =D
> 
> 
> 
> uncharted pissed me off.
> 
> I quit.
> 
> I'll finish it later, at which time I'll finish 2, and then 3, since it'll be out by then.
> 
> IN 3-D.
Click to expand...

I didn't find it too hard  What difficulty did you do it on?


----------



## Psychonaut

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Uncharted 1, now i'm off to Uncharted 2 =D
> 
> 
> 
> uncharted pissed me off.
> 
> I quit.
> 
> I'll finish it later, at which time I'll finish 2, and then 3, since it'll be out by then.
> 
> IN 3-D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't find it too hard  What difficulty did you do it on?
Click to expand...

I don't remember.

it isn't so much that it's hard, it's that what to do after I kill everybody (i.e. the environmental "puzzles") are frustrating.

for instance, I think it was chapter 4, fortress or wtv.  you were SUPPOSED to throw a grenade to take out a turret dude.  I BOOM HEADSHOTt'ed him, instead.

I took a three/four month break, because I was stuck climbing the walls, trying to find out where I could jump to.

again, maybe next chapter, when you grab a key a rope falls down.  I do the sensible thing, and use the button to grab the ledge. I can't grab the rope.  I try climbing back down the other way, no luck.  I play around with it for a little while, die a couple of times, then just say "*censored.3.0* it" and walk off the edge.

I GRAB THE ROPE.

whut.


----------



## AC kween

Pokemon: LeafGreen
"Gotta catch em' all!"


----------



## Psychonaut

AC kween said:
			
		

> Pokemon: LeafGreen
> "Gotta catch em' all!"


I knew it was the full, correct name. :3


----------



## Zachary

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get hooked on it.
Click to expand...

Too late.


----------



## Psychonaut

Zack said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get hooked on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late.
Click to expand...

I was going to say this, but hoped for the best.

:'(


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pok


----------



## MasterM64

I'm currently playing:

*-Pikmin
-LoZ:TWW
-Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
-Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
-ACCF
-LoZH*


----------



## Bacon Boy

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I'm currently playing:
> 
> *-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*


AT THE SAME TIME? :O


----------



## MasterM64

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently playing:
> 
> *-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME? :O
Click to expand...

I mean lately this week. LOL


----------



## Psychonaut

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I'm currently playing:
> 
> *-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*


forget that game, play harvest moon 64.  game is so much better, imo.


----------



## MasterM64

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently playing:
> 
> *-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> forget that game, play harvest moon 64.  game is so much better, imo.
Click to expand...

I haven't played HM:64 yet but, I heard it's a good game. 

HM:AWL is actually not that bad but, HM:MM beats it. HM:FoMT is a really good HM game also.


----------



## Psychonaut

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently playing:
> 
> *-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> forget that game, play harvest moon 64.  game is so much better, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't played HM:64 yet but, I heard it's a good game.
> 
> HM:AWL is actually not that bad but, HM:MM beats it. HM:FoMT is a really good HM game also.
Click to expand...

no clue what MM is, but friends of mineral town (if I'm thinking of the right one) is kinda like the 64 one, in terms of graphics/style, but I like the town a little better.  though FoMT has more story/cinematic sequences, 64 is just... better, somehow.  i dunno.  all harvest moon is basically the same, though.


----------



## MasterM64

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently playing:
> 
> *-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> forget that game, play harvest moon 64.  game is so much better, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't played HM:64 yet but, I heard it's a good game.
> 
> HM:AWL is actually not that bad but, HM:MM beats it. HM:FoMT is a really good HM game also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no clue what MM is, but friends of mineral town (if I'm thinking of the right one) is kinda like the 64 one, in terms of graphics/style, but I like the town a little better.  though FoMT has more story/cinematic sequences, 64 is just... better, somehow.  i dunno.  all harvest moon is basically the same, though.
Click to expand...

HM:MM means: *Harvest Moon: Magical Melody* which is an HM game on the Gamecube. 

HM:FoMT is a Masterpiece with so many secrets in it and from what I remember, HM:64 takes place on the exact farm in HM:FoMT. :O


----------



## Psychonaut

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played HM:64 yet but, I heard it's a good game.
> 
> HM:AWL is actually not that bad but, HM:MM beats it. HM:FoMT is a really good HM game also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no clue what MM is, but friends of mineral town (if I'm thinking of the right one) is kinda like the 64 one, in terms of graphics/style, but I like the town a little better.  though FoMT has more story/cinematic sequences, 64 is just... better, somehow.  i dunno.  all harvest moon is basically the same, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HM:MM means: *Harvest Moon: Magical Melody* which is an HM game on the Gamecube.
> 
> HM:FoMT is a Masterpiece with so many secrets in it and from what I remember, HM:64 takes place on the exact farm in HM:FoMT. :O
Click to expand...

wait, really?

so what's the playstation version/installation of harvest moon? (I thought that was friends of mineral town @_@)

all harvest moon games have a ton of secrets, but they're all either extremely tedious or just not enough, imo

didn't know there were two gamecube harvest moons. @_@


----------



## Bacon Boy

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played HM:64 yet but, I heard it's a good game.
> 
> HM:AWL is actually not that bad but, HM:MM beats it. HM:FoMT is a really good HM game also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no clue what MM is, but friends of mineral town (if I'm thinking of the right one) is kinda like the 64 one, in terms of graphics/style, but I like the town a little better.  though FoMT has more story/cinematic sequences, 64 is just... better, somehow.  i dunno.  all harvest moon is basically the same, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HM:MM means: *Harvest Moon: Magical Melody* which is an HM game on the Gamecube.
> 
> HM:FoMT is a Masterpiece with so many secrets in it and from what I remember, HM:64 takes place on the exact farm in HM:FoMT. :O
Click to expand...

:X

Hated Magical Melody. No game will ever provide as many memories as Wonderful Life. The hours of playing. The fun, lovable characters. Amazing game. 

@Psycho, Technically, there were three. There was Another Wonderful Life where you played as a girl. I loved how no matter how everyone else aged, you never did.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> :X
> 
> Hated Magical Melody. No game will ever provide as many memories as Wonderful Life. The hours of playing. The fun, lovable characters. Amazing game.


wonderful life moved way too slowly for me.. but I had already played/loved/expected a lot from wonderful life, due to 64..

Psychonaut should stop saying how much he enjoyed 64

edit:  @ bacon boy

oh god the girl versions.  lol


----------



## MasterM64

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*-Pikmin
> -LoZ:TWW
> -Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
> -Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
> -ACCF
> -LoZH*
> 
> 
> 
> no clue what MM is, but friends of mineral town (if I'm thinking of the right one) is kinda like the 64 one, in terms of graphics/style, but I like the town a little better.  though FoMT has more story/cinematic sequences, 64 is just... better, somehow.  i dunno.  all harvest moon is basically the same, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HM:MM means: *Harvest Moon: Magical Melody* which is an HM game on the Gamecube.
> 
> HM:FoMT is a Masterpiece with so many secrets in it and from what I remember, HM:64 takes place on the exact farm in HM:FoMT. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :X
> 
> Hated Magical Melody. No game will ever provide as many memories as Wonderful Life. The hours of playing. The fun, lovable characters. Amazing game.
> 
> @Psycho, Technically, there were three. There was Another Wonderful Life where you played as a girl. I loved how no matter how everyone else aged, you never did.
Click to expand...

HM:MM and HM:AWL are both amazing in different ways but, I think AWL has been my favorite overall but, HM:MM was the one I got heavly addicted to so it's kind of hard to choose between the 2 games...

I think my favorite bachlorette in the HM series is in HM:AWL along with a ton of other Characters that all have a distinct character. Some of the HM:AWL characters make you laugh imho. LOL


----------



## BlueDaisy

Yoshi's Story


----------



## Psychonaut

karen and maria.






<3

and then, suddenly, OH GO-
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>DSFARGEG</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MasterM64

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> karen and maria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> and then, suddenly, OH GO-
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>DSFARGEG</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


From what I heard about HM:FoMT, Karen is one of the most popular ones to marry in the game. I really need to play HM:FoMT more. LOL

@ the Spoiler: What the heck, those people are in HM Character Costumes. LOL


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> karen and maria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> and then, suddenly, OH GO-
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>DSFARGEG</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>








<3


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karen and maria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> and then, suddenly, OH GO-
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>DSFARGEG</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
Click to expand...

basically the karen of AWL. 

there's actually a trick in 64 where you talk to karen repeatedly while holding your dog, and her heart goes up to full in a day.  cool, eh? 

my first/fave is maria, though.  OH GAWD SHE BROKE HER FOOT, CARRY HER TO HER HOUSE NAOOO


----------



## Tyeforce

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> AC kween said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon: LeafGreen
> "Gotta catch em' all!"
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was the full, correct name. :3
Click to expand...

Too bad they dropped the "Gotta catch 'em all!" slogan with the third generation.






Attempt at trolling fail, lol.


----------



## Psychonaut

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC kween said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon: LeafGreen
> "Gotta catch em' all!"
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was the full, correct name. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad they dropped the "Gotta catch 'em all!" slogan with the third generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempt at trolling fail, lol.
Click to expand...

*****ES DON'T KNOW BOUT MY TRUE NAMES

also, lolattemptattrolling


----------



## [Nook]

WarioWare DIY.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Assassin's Creed 1


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2
> Assassin's Creed 1


Speaking of Peace Walker, i need to get it already D: The demo was awesome.

LittleBigPlanet PS3
Uncharted: 2 PS3
Phantasy Star 2 Demo PSP (Story/characters so far seem meh, but gameplays not bad.)
Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## Psychonaut

I need to finish up digimon world 3... :/


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty 4 
New Super Mario Bros Wii


----------



## Trundle

I'm about to be playing:
Super Mario Sunshine (GCN)
LoZ: TP (Wii)
And maybe MySims (Wii)


----------



## Psychonaut

motorstorm: pacific rift, hella awesome game

also, tf2 as usual.


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
New Super Mario Bros Wii
Super Mario Bros 3
Super Mario 64


----------



## Bacon Boy

Metroid: Other M


----------



## Ron Swanson

Castle Crashers.


----------



## AndyB

Dark Forces, Gmod, TF2 and Super Metroid.


----------



## Thunder

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Phantasy Star 2 (Demo)
Gears of War 2


----------



## Bacon Boy

Other M: Hard Mode


----------



## Nic

Shadowrun, Monday Night Combat, Uno, The Orange Box, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Psychonaut

how bout dat prophunt.


----------



## Tyeforce

Metroid: Other M. Just beat Normal Mode 100%, going to start Hard Mode tomorrow.


----------



## Conor

COD MW2.


----------



## Kanto

John102 said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always playing brawl, and I beat Inside Story a week ago, it's a good game.
> 
> Yeah, I'm playing SSB brawl, brawl+, balanced brawl, brawl-, SSB melee, and SSB 64.
Click to expand...

me too any of u guys wanna wifi on brawl?


----------



## 1234gamefreak1

alot


----------



## Pear

Halo Reach


----------



## Conor

New Super Mario Bros Wii
Super Mario 64


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future


----------



## crazyredd45

pokemon heart gold
Animal crossing cf and ww
Motorstorm pacific rift


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty World at War
Super Mario 64


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dead Space
Castle Crashers
Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
Pokemon HeartGold
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep


----------



## Yokie

Mario Kart DS.
World of Warcraft.
Turok 2: Seeds of Evil. (Childhood games... =J )


----------



## Tyeforce

Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode I (iOS)


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse

Final Fantasy X

HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA


----------



## [Nook]

I'm on the internet, how can I play something right now?


----------



## fantanoice

Minecraft and Twilight Princess.


----------



## Mino

Minecraft, mostly.  I will occasionally *censored.3.0* around on Reach, but I no longer have XBL Gold.  ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs
Dead Space
Dead Space 2 Multiplayer Beta


----------



## Micah

Lord of the Rings: Aragorn's Quest


----------



## Psychonaut

yay left 4 dead being on sale.

that, the sequel, and psychonauts.  oh hell yes.


----------



## Conor

Banjo Kazooie XBLA.


----------



## Conor

Tropico 
Minecraft


----------



## scrunch

Modern Warfare 2 for the 360, if any of you wanna play, hit me up with a PM and I *might* tell you my name for live..  >_<


----------



## Brad

Halo: Reach
Battlefield 1943
Fallout 3
Borderlands


----------



## Pear

Fallout New Vegas 
Halo Reach 
Minecraft


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed: Project Legacy


----------



## SockHead

Fable III
Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Psychonaut

TF2
HALLOWEEN UPDATE, ERRYONE.


----------



## crazyredd45

Pokemon HG
Wii party


----------



## Tyeforce

Kirby's Epic Yarn
Plants vs. Zombies (iOS)


----------



## Deleted User

Persona 3 FES
Eternal Sonata
Animal Crossing: Wild World

On Hiatus: Mother 3
Saints Row II


----------



## Yokie

World of Warcraft.
Pok


----------



## Conor

Super Mario Galaxy 2
Minecraft


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Assassin's Creed II
Killzone III Beta
Donkey Kong Country (GBA)
Yoshi's Island (GBA)


----------



## Ricano

Mostly Uncharted 2 B]


----------



## Jake

DS: Pokemon White
Wii: Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility


----------



## Tyeforce

Sonic Colors (Wii)
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Plants vs. Zombies (Mac OS X)


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sonic Colors (Wii)
> Kirby's Epic Yarn
> Plants vs. Zombies (Mac OS X)


Has Kirby came to America already? We have to wait to 2011... God, another reason to love Americb and amother reason to move there,


----------



## Kyel

Need for speed : Hot Pursuit


----------



## Caleb

Call of Duty: Black Ops and Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## AndyB

Red Dead Redemption, Splinter Cell: Conviction.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Black Cops: Carl on Duty.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Call of Duty: Black Ops
Assassin's Creed II
Assassin's Creed: Bloodlines
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker


----------



## Jake

Animal Crossing City Folk


----------



## Nightray

Call of Duty: Black Ops
MW2


----------



## Slickyrider

*signature*

I'm also playing Okami and Metroid Prime.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Nightray said:
			
		

> MW2


YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO MENTION THAT AGME EVER AGAIN WERE ALL GONNA DIE


----------



## AndyB

Team Fortress 2, Poker Night at the Inventory, Minecraft, Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Yokie

Pok


----------



## Hiro

Halo: Reach, derp.


----------



## [Nook]

Kirby's Epic Yarn
WarioWare: DIY
MKW


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty Black Ops


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Call of Duty: Black Ops
Dead Space?
Final Fantasy XIII?
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Pokemon HeartGold
Various Unbeaten/Beaten Games


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Fallout: New Vegas
Mass Effect 2
The Sims 3
TF2 when it works
And, soon, Super Meat Boy


----------



## Psychonaut

audiosurf
racketeer: an item shop's tale
puzzle agent
*censored.3.0* yeah


----------



## OJ.

Psychonauts.


----------



## Psychonaut

OJ. said:
			
		

> Psychonauts.


I approve of this post.


----------



## OJ.

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonauts.
> 
> 
> 
> I approve of this post.
Click to expand...

is there a thumbs up emote.

but lol seriously it's just so bright!


----------



## Conor

Call of Duty Black Ops and a small bit of Minecraft.


----------



## Psychonaut

steam says meat boy, recettear, tf2, and a splash of minecraft.


----------



## Robin

Cod 4, Cod Bo, and ACCF again


----------



## AndyB

Black Ops, Smackdown vs. Raw 2010, Super Meat Boy, Chime, TF2


----------



## Tyeforce

School, work, and moving. -.-

Hopefully I'll have some more free time soon to finish Donkey Kong Country Returns, 'cause after that I really want to play Donkey Kong 64 again, which I just got yesterday.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bioshock, it scares me. xD

And some random steam stuff. (You should add me- it's in the sig :3)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Call of Duty Black Ops
Final Fantasy XIII
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Pokemon HeartGold
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Firered


----------



## Joe

COD: BO Wii
MKW


----------



## Anna

black ops!
assassins creed brotherhood


----------



## Robin

Anna said:
			
		

> black ops!
> assassins creed brotherhood


You serious? You actually get girls playing COD?


----------



## Anna

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black ops!
> assassins creed brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? You actually get girls playing COD?
Click to expand...

yeah! of course! im 2nd prestige ;P


----------



## Robin

Anna said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black ops!
> assassins creed brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? You actually get girls playing COD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! of course! im 2nd prestige ;P
Click to expand...

Oh nice, I don't play online anymore. Only Zombies  You on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Anna

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black ops!
> assassins creed brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? You actually get girls playing COD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah! of course! im 2nd prestige ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nice, I don't play online anymore. Only Zombies  You on PS3 or 360?
Click to expand...

360


----------



## Robin

Anna said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah! of course! im 2nd prestige ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nice, I don't play online anymore. Only Zombies  You on PS3 or 360?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 360
Click to expand...

Hot damn. I'm on PS3. Otherwise we could have played.


----------



## Anna

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice, I don't play online anymore. Only Zombies  You on PS3 or 360?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hot damn. I'm on PS3. Otherwise we could have played.
Click to expand...

hehe i will get it on PS3 soon


----------



## Yokie

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
Pok


----------



## Nightray

Birth By Sleep


----------



## Memeduh

Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Trundle

Modern Warfare 2
League of Legends


----------



## easpa

Mafia II
Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Psychonaut

Just Cuz 2, TF2, and a bit of Killing Floor.
oh and Minecraft, of course.


----------



## Thunder

Dragon Quest: IX (Fun, very fun, very addicting.)
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Call of DUty: Black Ops
Modnation Racers


----------



## Leslie141

Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## Psychonaut

http://steamcommunity.com/id/razputin005/games

much easier.


----------



## bittermeat

The Sims 3
LoZ: Twilight Princess
Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver


----------



## DarthGohan1

Pro evo soccer


----------



## muffun

Final Fantasy XIII. 
Heavy Rain


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kirby's Epic Yarn and the Humble Indie Bundles =]


----------



## ACCF18

Goldeneye 007 (Wii)
Donkey Kong Country Returns (Wii)


----------



## Josh

I've not played a game in 2 months


----------



## Yokie

Pok


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Heroes III Complete.


----------



## Ricano

Uncharted 2 and Borderlands.


----------



## VantagE

Been playing a lot of Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Minecraft, and WoW.


----------



## Jake

HeartGold


----------



## Ricano

LittleBigPlanet 2 Beta. =]

It's amazing. Even this just gives us a small taste of what's to come on January 18th.


----------



## AndyB

Far Cry 2


----------



## Yokie

Pok


----------



## AndyB

Pokemon FireRed, Minecraft.


----------



## Tyler

Minecraft, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, and after exams, I plan to start some Fable 3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kingdom Hearts: Re:coded
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed: Project Legacy
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga


----------



## Justin

Worms Reloaded
League of Legends


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

Fallout 3


----------



## Nic

Comic Jumper
A Kingdoom of Keflings
A World of Keflings
Raskulls


----------



## Psychonaut

gmod and heart gold


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Red Dead Redemption
Fable 3
Fallout 3
GTA IV (mainly with friends)


----------



## Serk102

Super Mario Galaxy Two. I got it over Christmas so I'm a year behind everybody.


----------



## SodaDog

Animal crossing Let's go to the city and super mario all stars wii


----------



## SamXX

Little Big Planet 2 - PS3
Resident Evil 5 - PS3
Dead Space - iPhone


----------



## Bacon Boy

Little Big Planet 2 
Team Fortress 2


----------



## AndyB

Mass Effect 2
Cave Story
Pokemon FireRed


----------



## AndyB

Mass Effect 2
Cave Story
Pokemon FireRed


----------



## Psychonaut

SAMwich said:


> Dead Space - iPhone


 my face, when.

there's an iphone game, now?  a direct port woulda been 0.0


----------



## Caius

Niiiiier. Trying to platinum this game  stupid sidequests.


----------



## Jake

If that 20Q toy counts as a game I'm palying that.
Wii - AC:CF
DS - PMD Explorers of Sky


----------



## Tyeforce

Plants vs. Zombies (DS)


----------



## The Sign Painter

TF2*
Black Ops
LBP2
PvZ* (occasionally)
New Vegas

*PC


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:


> Plants vs. Zombies (DS)


 
They have a DS version of that?

LittleBigPlanet 2.

I might not be on much lately, due to the fact that this game has my eyes glued to the TV screen.


----------



## Conor

FIFA11 
Crysis 2 Demo.


----------



## Tyeforce

Thunderstruck said:


> They have a DS version of that?
> 
> LittleBigPlanet 2.
> 
> I might not be on much lately, due to the fact that this game has my eyes glued to the TV screen.


Yup, just came out last week.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Monster Hunter Tri and LBP2 if they have it in today when I go out.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LBP2
Dead Space
Dead Space Ignition
Medal of Honor


----------



## Caius

Nier still, Minecraft, and a bit of Drakengard 2 here and there.


----------



## Psychonaut

tf2
l4d2
half life
gmod
killing floor

also, lbp2, and this.


----------



## AndyB

Super Star Wars, Empire Strikes Back, Return of the Jedi. (SNES)
Black Ops, Dead Space 2, Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (360)
Minecraft, Super Meat Boy (PC)


----------



## Wielder of Many Blades

Final Fantasy X is what I've been playing, mostly.
I'm also in the middle of playing Final Fantasy VII, but it's been a little while since I last took a peck at it. Not completely sure where to go, and I've been a bit too lazy to look up a walkthrough. xD
I'm also currently in the process of trying to beat Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days on Proud Mode, but that's kinda halted to a standstill. However, I'm planning on picking it up again really soon.
I am also planning on returning to the DS to beat The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks. I think I might've dragged it out long enough; got it for Christmas. xD


----------



## Keiichi

Replaying Apollo Justice. Really like the whole Phoenix Wright series, this is kind of like the after story I guess.


----------



## Slifer Slacker

pkmn black ftw


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon Black
Sonic 1, 2 and 4
Sonic Adventure
Lego Star Wars 3
nintendogs + cats
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam


----------



## Bacon Boy

Team Fortress 2 
Pok?mon White
Star Wars Legos: The Clone Wars 3DS


----------



## Trundle

Minecraft, League of Legends, Halo: Reach.


----------



## AndyB

Hitman: Blood Money, Pokemon FireRed & Black and Fallout: NV


----------



## [Nook]

As I'm on the forums right now, I'm not playing anything at this moment.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Kirby's Epic Yarn, I've got Okamiden now and soon I'll have Okami (Nintendo Wii) and Okami (PlayStation 2)


----------



## zantrul

Mother3 LOZ MM and OOT and Minish Cap and BRAWL!!!!!!


----------



## twinkinator

ACCF. I'm officially hooked again.


----------



## Brad

MAG is awesome


----------



## Josh

Fifa 11 and Pokemon Black.

For some reason, I don't like games as I used to now. Maybe it's because they're going down hill.


----------



## SockHead

Minecraft, Super Street Fighter IV 3D, Pokemon White/Emerald/Fire Red.


----------



## Yokie

Pok?mon White & Ruby
Minecraft
League of Legends


----------



## SonicPinhead

Minecraft, Call of Duty Black Ops (PS3), Japanese Pokemon Black and Uncharted 2


----------



## Micah

Super Mario Galaxy 2 & Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon

Can't get enough of 'em.


----------



## Phil

Majin and The Forsaken Kingdom - PS3


----------



## Xx Jason xX

Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## Slifer Slacker

pokemon hg, MK9 and pokemon black.


----------



## Psychonaut

SF4
TF2 (and how)
bro lands
other steam junk


----------



## Marcus

Pok?mon Black, RS, FIFA Ultimate Team


----------



## Conor

FIFA11 Ultimate Team


----------



## Miranda

Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4


----------



## Brad

Portal 2 and Minecraft.


----------



## Psychonaut

this

dragon age: origins
mass effect
tf2
street fighter 4
that list


----------



## SonicPinhead

Pokemon Black and White, Counter Strike Source, Left 4 Dead 2 PC and Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## bittermeat

Pokemon White, COD: Blacks Ops, Tony Hawk: Project 8, Fable 2, Harvest Moon: Animal Parade.


----------



## Kyel

Online = GraalOnline
Xbox = Dragon Age II  & Black Ops
DS = Pokemon Diamond =( ...  was going to get white version when i went to go buy the 3DS....but Gamestop likes money...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ōkami for PlayStation 2.


----------



## AndyB

Team Fortress 2, Star Wars: Battlefront 2, GTA: San Andreas, Mortal Kombat & CoD: Blops


----------



## rafren

Pokemon White.


----------



## crazyredd45

ACCF
SvR 2011
Street Pass Plaza


----------



## Phil

Brink


----------



## rafren

SSF4 3D


----------



## Yokie

Zelda: Spirit Tracks (Completing)
League of Legends


----------



## Caleb

L.A. Noire


----------



## Xx Jason xX

Caleb said:


> L.A. Noire


Any good?


----------



## Ricano

and






Both, equally addicting.


----------



## Caleb

Xx Jason xX said:


> Any good?


  So far I've played about 3 hours and absolutely love it.  Dont go into it expecting to be running around guns a blazing, It's more investigation and interrogation.  The gunplay feels clunky at first but you quickly get used to it.  Also car and on foot chases are very entertaining.  I will be doing a review when I beat the game so you will see my full opinion than.

Oh and <3 Enter Shikari and Asking Alexandria.  Sorry Your Not a Winner is my favorite song by ES.


----------



## crazyredd45

Burnout Paradise

Sooooo addictive with online


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm currently playing Pokemon Heartgold and Black. But mainly Heartgold. Once I beat it I'll play Black a lot more. I play ACWW everyday just to water my flowers and jacobs ladders. Only cuz it took me a long time to get my gardens the way they are.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. It's fun, even though I'm a terrible assassin. xD


----------



## AndyB

Star wars: Battlefront 2, Rayman 2, LA Noire and Mortal Kombat


----------



## Psychonaut

EY YO CEE JAAAAAY

also, tf2

and uh

OH, street fighter 4 in hopes that arcade edition's bat**** insane drm is lifted


----------



## Micah

Lego Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:


> Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. It's fun, even though I'm a terrible assassin. xD


 
^

THE LIBERATION OF ROMA HAS BEGUN!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:


> ^
> 
> THE LIBERATION OF ROMA HAS BEGUN!


YES!

/accidentally falls off tower, ending liberation


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:


> ^
> 
> THE LIBERATION OF ROMA HAS BEGUN!


YES!

/accidentally falls off tower, ending liberation


----------



## Psychonaut

Ron Ronaldo said:


> YES!
> 
> /accidentally falls off tower, ending liberation


 more like
/accidentally falls off tower, doubling posts

:J

ALMOST FINISHED WITH GTA:SAN ANDREAS

LOL DECADE OLD GAME JUST BARELY FINISHING GG GUYS


----------



## crazyredd45

COD 5
Thug 2
Burnout Paradise

Burnout lost all data so i'm back at the start : (


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I was playing Majora's Mask. Jadusable's story made me buy it. 
I get creeped out when I recognize little sounds he used in the videos doe :c


----------



## Psychonaut

Lisathegreat! said:


> I was playing Majora's Mask. Jadusable's story made me buy it.
> I get creeped out when I recognize little sounds he used in the videos doe :c


 project 64
ps3/xbox 360 controller
???
better than on n64


----------



## SockHead

Pokemon Colosseum and Pokemon Stadium 2 mostly.


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:


> YES!
> 
> /accidentally falls off tower, ending liberation


 
Hah, don't worry. I've killed myself plenty of times jumping off buildings. My brothers just question why.


----------



## rafren

Still working on SSF4. Waiting for OoT 3DS.


----------



## Yokie

League of Legends
Minecraft
Zelda: Minish Cap
Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Pok?mon White


----------



## rafren

Trying out Angry Birds.

I don't like it.


----------



## crazyredd45

rafren said:


> Trying out Angry Birds.
> 
> I don't like it.


 I second that


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

L.A. Noire (Xbox 360)
Burnout: Paradise (PS3)
inFAMOUS (Good Playthrough)


----------



## KCourtnee

BrokenDreamz said:


> L.A. Noire (Xbox 360)
> Burnout: Paradise (PS3)
> inFAMOUS (Good Playthrough)


 
I wanna play L.A Noire so bad! Is it only for 360? Or ps3 too?


----------



## Caleb

L.A. Noire (360)
Call of Duty: Black Ops (360)
Runescape (PC)
Fallout 3 (360)
Cut the Rope (iPod Touch/Phone)


----------



## Brad

TF2, Half Life 1, Terraria, and Zombie Panic: Source.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

KCourtnee said:


> I wanna play L.A Noire so bad! Is it only for 360? Or ps3 too?


 
It's for both consoles.


----------



## Brad

KCourtnee said:


> I wanna play L.A Noire so bad! Is it only for 360? Or ps3 too?


 
I reccomend the PS3 version for 1 reason only. And that's the 1 disc.


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> I reccomend the PS3 version for 1 reason only. And that's the 1 disc.


 
That's a BS reasons honestly. It shouldn't matter how many discs a game is on. If the game is good, then it stands up for itself. 
And from the many hours I've played, it is a fantastic game. Changing discs has not been an issue for me, hasn't ruined any immersion etc. 

Also, there was said to be double the content Bondi wanted to put on it, so 2 Blu-rays/6 discs. But that really would be too much. Lots of cases are coming in the form of DLC, and with that.. that's even more hours to put into the game.


----------



## «Jack»

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
as well as
Thief: Deadly Shadows


----------



## Caleb

AndyB said:


> That's a BS reasons honestly. It shouldn't matter how many discs a game is on. If the game is good, then it stands up for itself.
> And from the many hours I've played, it is a fantastic game. Changing discs has not been an issue for me, hasn't ruined any immersion etc.
> 
> Also, there was said to be double the content Bondi wanted to put on it, so 2 Blu-rays/6 discs. But that really would be too much. Lots of cases are coming in the form of DLC, and with that.. that's even more hours to put into the game.


  All the crying about 3 disks is annoying me also, Who cares?!  It only takes 30 seconds to change it out.


----------



## Jake

Super Mario Galaxy 2... for no reason, just bored.


----------



## Brad

Spoiler



That's a BS reasons honestly. It shouldn't matter how many discs a game is on. If the game is good, then it stands up for itself. 
And from the many hours I've played, it is a fantastic game. Changing discs has not been an issue for me, hasn't ruined any immersion etc. 

Also, there was said to be double the content Bondi wanted to put on it, so 2 Blu-rays/6 discs. But that really would be too much. Lots of cases are coming in the form of DLC, and with that.. that's even more hours to put into the game.





Spoiler



All the crying about 3 disks is annoying me also, Who cares?! It only takes 30 seconds to change it out.



Well, sorry for 'causing' an epidemic here. I just didn't realize how easy it was. Jeez guise. Happy place.

Anyways, I'm playing Splinter Cell 3D (Chaos Theory).


----------



## xAlvinX

pokemon black and white


----------



## Yokie

League of Legends
Pok?mon Ruby, White
AC:LGTTC (Oh noez D: )
Mario Kart Wii (**** me)


----------



## Slifer Slacker

pokemon sapphire hg, runescape


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Mass Effect 1

There's so much to read in the codex o:


----------



## Sapphiress925

Just finished playing Dragon Age 2 (PC)
Still playing Animal Crossing: City Folk (wii)
Newest mmorpg I'm playing is: Runes of Magic (PC)
I'm a huge fan of the sims.  Currently playing: The Sims 3 & all its expansions. (PC)


----------



## Brad

Going to download Morrowind today, and that, that will become my currently playing.


----------



## rafren

Back to playing Pokemon White.

Waiting for OoT 3D.


----------



## Kyel

Excitebike 3D wooooo

Making some really sick maps on Halo 3 with a friend [if anyone has live, let me know...videos soon <3]

I have a total of $39.84 on a gamestop card, It is being saved for ^ LoZ:OoT 3D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Link's Awakening DX 
Super Mario Land
inFamous 2(TV DEAD WHY)


----------



## SamXX

inFamous 2
Dead Rising 2


----------



## Tortimer

Just got done beating Mother 3.

On to Dragon Quest V and finishing up 999!


----------



## Tyeforce

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Justin

Tyeforce said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


 
I hate you.


----------



## Tyeforce

Justin said:


> I hate you.


*sadface*


----------



## WalkaMan

Metal Gear Solid 4, Halo 3, and OoT 3D in a few days hopefully.


----------



## Conor

Luigi's Mansion


----------



## rafren

Tyeforce said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


 
this


Though I have the Asian version. :O


----------



## Conor

Red Dead Redemption - going back to try and get the Legend of the West outfit.

Call of Duty Black Ops 

GTA Episodes from Liberty City


----------



## bittermeat

GTA:IV, Fable II, Tony Hawk: Project 8, LoZ: Twilight Princess.


----------



## SonicPinhead

Well, in an hour and a half, I'll be playing Uncharted 3 Beta for quite some time. But for now, it's...

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Call of Duty Black Ops (360)
Uncharted 2


----------



## SockHead

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D and Call of Duty: Black Ops are the only games I'll be playing for a while.


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm bouncing around quite a few different games at the moment...

Nintendo 3DS: 
• BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II
• Dead or Alive: Dimensions
• The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
• nintendogs + cats: Golden Retriever & New Friends
• Steel Diver

Virtual Console:
• [GB] Donkey Kong
• [GBC] The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX

And I still need to break out Wii Play: Motion and play it sometime... As well as the rest of my huge backlog. >.>


----------



## Morkie

I am playing Pokemon White version and Lord of the Rings online.


----------



## Yokie

Mario Kart Wii
Pok?mon White
League of Legends


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:


> [GB] Donkey Kong



Aww yeah, I love that game. I have it on my GB, great stuff.


----------



## Laharl

Ps3:
-VanQuish

DS:
-Okamiden
-Pokemon Black

PSP:
-Makai Senki Disgaea series
-Zettai Hero Project
-Dissidia 012
-Monster Hunter Portable 3rd
-Cladun

FUUU so much more too!!!
I caught up on games I wanted to play, and when that happened now I have not enough time D:


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl

fallout 3, Duke Nukem Forever, Fallout 2, and das it


----------



## Internetakias

Animal Crossing (GC)
TLoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D (3DS)
WarioWare D.I.Y. (DS)


----------



## LordUnicornSmith

All I'm playing is Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Pokemon HG
MK9
Codbo


----------



## KlopiTackle

Pokemon SS
Pokemon White
ACCF
MKW
SSBB


----------



## Caius

[Pc]
* Devil May Cry 4
* Oblivion 
* Borderlands
* Team Fortress 2
* Final Fantasy 14

[Ps2/Ps3]
* Tales of the Abyss #
* Sider Man 2 #
* Final Fantasy 13 #
* Final Fantasy 12 #
* Final Fantasy 10

[1]
* # denotes replay


----------



## AndyB

Zr388 said:


> * Sider Man 2 #


 
Cider man?! Sounds delicious!


----------



## Caius

AndyB said:


> Cider man?! Sounds delicious!


 
Lololol TYPOO


----------



## «Jack»

Juggling between Super Meat Boy, Magicka, Minecraft, and a little bit of The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion.


----------



## AndyB

TES4: Oblivion, Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, Star Wars: Battlefront 2, Rayman 2


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000

Wii Music, De Blob and Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## Liv

Epic Mickey.


aww yeah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Homefront, Lego Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Matilda1

Right now I am playing ?Halo Reach?. I love playing it all the time as it is so interesting.


----------



## Fillfall

Playing inFamous 2 as evil on hard difficulty. Already finished it as good.


----------



## Spicy

I just completed Ocarina of Time 3d and got all the hearts and stuff, Now I'm working on the master quest. I'm also playing a bit of Nintendogs + Cats French Bulldog for kicks


----------



## Tide of Wonders

I am currently playing Animal Crossing: Wild World, and Nintendogs + cats: Toy Poodle.


----------



## «Jack»

Doing Iron Man runs and working on finishing up 100% completion on Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Omeros

Trying to get good at Frozen Synapse and thoroughly enjoying Ghost Trick.


----------



## Conor

Minecraft (survival island)
Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare
Call of Duty Black Ops.


----------



## Josh

Call of Duty Black Ops
Fifa 11, need to do my ultimate team up.


----------



## Conor

Josh said:


> Call of Duty Black Ops
> Fifa 11, need to do my ultimate team up.


 
Ultimate Team got boring for me, I kept getting bored of my team and kept starting again  . What players do you have?


----------



## Josh

Conor said:


> Ultimate Team got boring for me, I kept getting bored of my team and kept starting again  . What players do you have?


 
Yeah that's what happened to me  Anyway my team is:
Fernando Toress
David Villa
Pedro
Javi Martinez
Xabi Alonso
Jesus Navas
Abidal
Pique
Victor Valdes
Puyal
Dani Alves


----------



## Bacon Boy

inFamous 2


----------



## Conor

Josh said:


> Yeah that's what happened to me  Anyway my team is:
> Fernando Toress
> David Villa
> Pedro
> Javi Martinez
> Xabi Alonso
> Jesus Navas
> Abidal
> Pique
> Victor Valdes
> Puyal
> Dani Alves


 
That's a really good team, have you got 100 chemistry?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Opened a new file on Donkey Kong 64, and I'm going through and completing everything for kicks. 
I don't remember it being kinda difficult 0.0


----------



## rafren

Water Temple in OoT 3D.


----------



## Yokie

OoT 3DS Master Quest
ACWW
AC:LGTTC (When I can)
League of Legends
RuneScape


----------



## twinkinator

Animal Crossing City Folk
Plants vs. Zombies on my iPod Touch


----------



## rRaDiiCaLl

I'm playin wild world ocarina of time 3d master quest and nintendogs plus cats


----------



## rafren

Got Pokemon Crystal on my cellphone.

yay 4 java


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Assassin's Creed II
Midnight Club: Los Angeles: Complete Edition


----------



## acroxx

banjo kazooie for the nintendo 64. so many memories...

also, lots of ipod free apps!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon Black & White
PokePark Wii
Radiant Historia


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Playing Doubutsu no Mori e+, and I started playing WarioWare: DIY again.


----------



## Yokie

OoT 3DS Master Quest
ACWW (Started a new town)
AC:LGTTC
RuneScape (Like once a week)
League of Legends


----------



## Conor

Super Mario Sunshine
FIFA11


----------



## solarshadow

Halo Reach (which I'd love to see more people playing HINT HINT)
and occasionally I will hop on City Folk


----------



## AndyB

Team Fortress 2


----------



## DJBubbles

LoZ OOT


----------



## Yokie

OoT 3DS Master Quest (Spirit Temple almost done)
ACWW
AC:LGTTC (Like twice a week)
League of Legends


----------



## JasonBurrows

Ikaruga for the Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## Tyeforce

Donkey Kong Country Returns with my boyfriend. I don't have my 3DS to play right now... ._.


----------



## SockHead

Pokemon Fire Red
Mortal Kombat 9
Final Fantasy XIII
Pokemon Snap


----------



## NathanSalsa

I just found my Gamecube, so I've been playing Wind Waker.


----------



## Ricano

Playing Saints Row 2. It's hilariously fun. Can't wait for the third. =]


----------



## PaJami

I'm playing Borderlands and Deus Ex: Human Revolution now. Both for PC  Both are amazingly fun 8D


----------



## Micah

Melee


----------



## Jake

Nothing. My gamer side has died...


----------



## Tyeforce

3D Classics: Urban Champion


----------



## StoneZack

Terraria, and ACCF


Oh, and mine craft


----------



## Kaiaa

Eternal Sonata, Borderlands, Pokemon Black, ACWW, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Yokie

AC:WW
Minecraft
League of Legends


----------



## toshiwoshi

Paper Mario: TTYD


----------



## AndyB

Hitman 2, Super Mario Bros. 3, Deus Ex: HR & Dead Island


----------



## PaJami

Deus Ex: HR and Resistance 3. Just beat Starfox 3D yesterday... Didn't realize it was such a short campaign O_O


----------



## Bacon Boy

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves


----------



## Micah

Pokemon White, Paper Mario (N64), Madden 2007


----------



## NeonAndross

Star Fox 64 3D


----------



## Tide of Wonders

I am currently playing Flower and Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## Tyeforce

Been playing a few games lately, waiting for Kirby Mass Attack (which I should have gotten yesterday... >.>). There's Star Fox 64 3D, of course. And I decided to play some Kirby: Canvas Curse, Kirby Squeak Squad, and Kirby Super Star Ultra to curb my Kirby appetite. Also just started The World Ends with You today. Oh yeah, and a bit of Mega Man: Dr. Wily's Revenge.


----------



## Yokie

Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pok?mon White Version
League of Legends
Minecraft


----------



## Tyeforce

Kirby Mass Attack!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Brave Fencer Musashi
Aww yeahhh, nostalgia rush activate.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've been trying to work on Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, but school is so busy I barely have time :/


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm playing so much right now...

[DS] Kirby Mass Attack
[DS] Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
[DSiWare] The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition
[3DS] Star Fox 64 3D
[3DS] Tetris: Axis
[3DS] BIT.TRIP SAGA
[GB] Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins

...among others. ._.


----------



## Morkie

Portal 2


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Persona 3 Portable
Pokemon Black and White
Uncharted 3 Multiplayer Subway


----------



## DarthGohan1

Haven't been playing a lot of games lately... but when I have a little time:
Fifa 11 (360)
GTA 4 (360)
Crystal Story (flash game) (http://armorgames.com/play/12365/crystal-story)


----------



## Conor

FIFA11 (haven't got 12 yet  )
Battlefield 3 BETA.


----------



## Caleb

Dead Island, Gears of War 3, Minecraft, Team Fortress 2.  Cureently downloading Star Wars Battlefront II (I have hundreds of hours played on the PS2 version) Also just bought Max Payne 1 & 2 for $4.


----------



## Jake

Ratchet and Clank 2.

I felt like playing it, alright.


----------



## Yokie

Pok?mon White
EarthBound
League of Legends


----------



## Tapa

Persona 3 Portable
Phantasy Star Portable 2 Infinity
Solatorobo Red the Hunter
and, of course, Animal Crossing City Folk


----------



## Rockman!

Ty the Tasmanian Tiger (PS2)
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger 2: Bush Rescue (PS2)
Jak 2 (PS2)

Should probably pre-order Skyward Sword ... These game are just keeping me busy until then.


----------



## Skipper82342

Minecraft


----------



## rucylina

I'm currently playing Need for speed on my PC. I really like graphics of this game.


----------



## .IE.

Trying to finish Super Mario Galaxy 2.  The Perfect Run is pretty hard!


----------



## Fillfall

Just Cause 2, doesn't play it so much though.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Been playing fifa lately.


----------



## AndyB

Hitman 2, Star Wars Battlefront 2, TF2 and Gears 3


----------



## RajKuna

I was playing FFXIII.This is my favorite RPG Games.I also like Free MMORPG List and  Online Free Games


----------



## Ryusaki

GTA 4. Only if I've nothing to do or if my friends ask me to join them online.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Been occupied with Battlefield 3. Other than that, I haven't played much since school keeps me busy and usually I'm the one driving myself around. But I have worked in some P3P.


----------



## Brad

Batman: Arkham City


----------



## StoneZack

just finished playinf Spiral Knights With MasterC.


----------



## Phil

I'm currently playing Battlefield 3.


----------



## Jelloparty

Playing loads of the Binding of Isaac, just reached 26 hours in the past 2 weeks. Going to start with that Skyrim later today, though...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

MW3 Wii
Almost have gold for the PP90M1.


----------



## Yokie

Pok?mon White
League of Legends


----------



## Thunder

Kicking ass and taking names with Ricano4Life and QNT3N on Uncharted 3 B)


----------



## Tyeforce

Juggling many games, as usual...


Cave Story 3D (3DS)
Freakyforms: Your Creations, Alive! (3DS Download)
Pok?mon Rumble Blast (3DS)
Sonic Generations (PC)
Super Mario 3D Land (3DS)


----------



## Conor

Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## haideeerpsoftware

Let's see, I'm planning on getting a couple of new RPGs actually but for now I'm only playing two games, both on the PSP.

_BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II_
_Monster Hunter Portable 3rd_


----------



## Phil

Currently playing Metal Gear Solid HD Collection.


----------



## Terip121

Right now I'm playing Fate/Extra for the PSP


----------



## SockHead

Skyrim (360)
Gears of War 3 (360)
Pokemon White (DS)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Assassin's Creed Revelations (Xbox 360)
Batman: Arkham City (Xbox 360)
Burnout: Paradise (Xbox 360)


----------



## Brad

Skyrim, Minecraft, Terraria, and Morrowind.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Rusty Hearts


----------



## Bacon Boy

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword


----------



## jvgsjeff

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, Top Spin (PS2), ACCF, and AC.


----------



## Justin

Super Mario 3D Land (3DS)


----------



## Yokie

League of Legends
Pok?mon White
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Mario Kart Wii


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Skyrim (360)
Rocksmith (360)


----------



## Jelloparty

Civilization IV Beyond the Sword
too cheap for Civ V


----------



## VantagE

Skyrim, Skyrim, Skyrim, some more Skyrim, Assassins Creed Revlations, Skyrim, and Minecraft. lol


----------



## Jake

Skyward Sword


----------



## Yokie

Skyward Sword and some City Folk, since I just restarted.


----------



## Thunder

*insert joke about 69 pages*

Gears of War 3, just beat the campaign with four players.
Left 4 Dead 2, beat Swamp Fever, seemed a lot less difficult than the previous ones.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Tower Defense Minecraft

http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/minecraft-tower-defense/


----------



## Marcus

Skyrim, AC 2, FIFA 12


----------



## PaJami

After Christmas bump :3 I've been playing Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 on the 3DS, Skyward Sword on the Wii, and Saints Row the Third on the PS3. I dunno how I can keep up ;-; I still have a bunch of other games in my to play pile haha


----------



## Jake

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Caleb

Looooooots of Skyrim (C wat i did thar), Uncharted 3, NBA 2K12, and Assassin's Creed Revelations.


----------



## Zeiro

Animal Crossing City Folk, Mario Kart 7, Super Mario 3D Land, Sonic Generations (3DS), StarFox 64 3D, Tetris Axis, Sonic Adventure DX, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle, Animal Crossing Wild World. 

Haven't been playing 360 lately... Sonic Generations got me back into a Sonic kick. xD


----------



## Thunder

Beat Assassin's Creed: Revelations, some Mario Kart 7, nothing else, really.


----------



## MasterC

Mario Kart 7 and Minecraft.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Pullblox/Pushmo.


----------



## Ricano

A whole lot of saving fat princesses, as well as ungrateful ones who give you nothing in return for saving them.

Fat Princess And SM 3d Land.


----------



## Conor

Skyrim
Battlefield 3
Modern Warare 3


----------



## Justin

Skyrim
Batman: Arkham City
Mario Kart 7


----------



## .IE.

I really wanted to get a fishing game for the Wii and I received one for Christmas. It's called Fishing Resort, and so far it's been great!


----------



## StoneZack

SKYRIM!!!


----------



## MygL

Rayman Origins and starting Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## Jake

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Beat Skyward Sword
Now - Assassin's Creed: Revelations
Pokemon White
Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## Yokie

Super Mario 3D Land (Almost complete)
Animal Crossing LGTTC
Skyward Sword Hero Mode
League of Legends

And sometimes Minecraft at school.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am currently playing Mario Kart 7 and Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.

I have to hurry up and complete Mario Kart 7 as I have another 14 video games that are still new and sealed right now.
I won't list all of the names of the new and sealed video games as I don't want to do that for the time being...


----------



## Kibbbbz

Removed Post.


----------



## Celestefey

Animalcfolkman said:


> skyrim



Same here, I'm currently playing Skyrim, Mario Kart 7, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (I feel so ashamed that I haven't played it earlier on, it's amazing) and Xenoblade Chronicles whenever I get the time. :3


----------



## Thunder

Lesse, Uncharted 3, Assassin's Creed: Revelations, maybe some Modern Warfare 3 with my bros.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Resident Evil: Revelations. I'm currently at the 2nd chapter.


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat

Honestly I feel like I haven't really played the many games lately D:
I replayed Paper Mario 64 and beat it last week. I'm also playing Batman Arkham City.

I do plan on buying Professor Layton, Rune Factory: ToD and Final Fantasy: TFHoL sometime in the near future~


----------



## Trundle

Been playing Minecraft, League of Legends, and TF2. For 3DS I've been playing Pokemon White, Mario Kart 7, but gave up on Legend of Zelda because the Water Temple annoys me.


----------



## Ashtot

I've been playing most of those, other than TF2, Zelda, and I'm playing Pokemon Black.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon Black and White
Pushmo
Mighty Switch Force
Batman Arkham City


----------



## AndyB

Dark Souls 
Rayman Origins


----------



## Morkie

Final Fantasy XIII-2


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Animal Crossing:Wild world
Flower
~FlOw~


----------



## Caius

Final Fantasy: XIII-2

And I am Loving it


----------



## Bree

Rhythm Heaven Fever♥


----------



## Phil

Pokemon White
Mario Kart 7
Battlefield 3
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection


----------



## Callie

Replaced the save battery on the Pokemon Sapphire I got for Christmas 3 years ago but never played because the dead battery. Spent the last 5 hours playing it, and I'm in love. It may be 5:30 in the morning, but it's totally worth it.

By the way, I named my Shroomish Dope Peddler *giggle giggle*


----------



## Muffin

^ Hahah!

Animal Crossing: Wild World
Harvest Moon: Grand Bazaar/Animal Parade/Tree Of Tranquility


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Tekken 3DS
Animal Crossing City Folk & Wild World
Pokemon Black


----------



## Yokie

Pok?mon White
World of Warcraft
League of Legends
Kirby's Adventure Wii (Stupid Europe exclusive title...)


----------



## Jesus

Facade. Forever and ever.


----------



## bittermeat

Skyrim.


----------



## SockHead

Pokemon White and Skyrim are all I'm playing now. I really want to get back into other games, but I always seem to fall back on these two.


----------



## Trundle

Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door (awesome game) 
Minecraft
Mario Kart 7 (on mondays)


----------



## AndyB

Still lots more Dark Souls. Doing lots of co-op and PVP.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Pokemon Black
Pokemon White
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Soul Silver
Super Mario Bros 3 (GBA)
Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## jvgsjeff

Rhythm Heaven Fever, Life Force, ACCF, and AC.


----------



## SockHead

Finished Pokemon White. Now I'm playing Soul Silver again. And when I'm at my friends house we usually play Soul Calibur.


----------



## Julie

Rhythm Heaven Fever and AC City Folk (not as frequently anymore, though.)


----------



## Thunder

Minecraft, just got it on Sunday.

I tamed an ocelot, found an NPC village, mined a lot of coal, iron, and stumbled upon some lapis, found an exposed dungeon, too.

Now if only I could find the island where I put most of my treasure :|


----------



## DarthGohan1

Just got The World Ends With You... been playing that the last few days... a lot.  Awesome game!


----------



## Himawari

A three-heart playthrough (without fairies) of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time Master Quest, Final Fantasy VII, Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, and Fable III.


----------



## Sporge27

Finally got to start playing LoZ Skyward Sword, I have had it since Christmas lol


----------



## Justin

Sporge27 said:


> Finally got to start playing LoZ Skyward Sword, I have had it since Christmas lol



I need to do the same... had it since Christmas too. Anyway, I'm playing Diablo 3 and Dungeon Defenders at the moment.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm playing Top Spin (PS2), Life Force (NES), ACCF, and AC. The matches in Top Spin went from very easy to very difficult, in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Jake

PMD:EoS

Thinking of playing Kirby's Epic Yarn soon though


----------



## Scraggy

was just playing the first Kingdom Hearts, now Sims 2.
my person on Sims 2 just died from eating fish rip :<


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am currently playing Kirby's Adventure Wii, I managed to finally decide to open it on the 16th of April as I have had it in new and sealed condition ever since my friend got it me for Christmas 2011.


----------



## Fire_Fist

I'm currently playing Kid Icarus: Uprising and Mario Kart 7, but I mainly go online with friends. I need to complete some more Treasure Hunt squares for the former and get the Golden Kart for the latter. 

I'm also working my way through Streetpass Quest II (2nd playthrough) and Puzzle Swap (180+ pieces collected so far).


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Mario Tennis Open, collecting trophies and hunting Yoshis.


----------



## Phil

Pokemon White
Pokemon Yellow (Emulator)
MineCraft
Conquer Online


----------



## Jake

Ocarina of Time 3DS

idk why :\


----------



## AndyB

DayZ, Binding of Isaac


----------



## SamXX

Animal Crossing: Wild World
The Sims 3: Katy Perry's Sweet Treats


----------



## JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube whilst waiting for a possible rival (if they perfect Animal Crossing 3D, of course)


----------



## Rover AC

ACCF. Using my net to whack the heads of the innocent.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Spiral Knights and Psychonauts. Just finished Limbo.


----------



## Gandalf

Borderlands.. again. Played through halo CEA a few weeks back, which was pretty Nostalgic.


----------



## Jake

Pokemon Conquest


----------



## Ryan

Pokemon Pearl


----------



## JKDOS

Super Mario Bros (SNES) on Nintendo 3DS at the moment


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am just playing Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube, I have only got to catch one more fish and four more bugs and my bug and fish collections in the Museum will be complete.



Bidoof said:


> Pokemon Conquest


What is that game like Bidoof?


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I am just playing Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube, I have only got to catch one more fish and four more bugs and my bug and fish collections in the Museum will be complete.
> 
> What is that game like Bidoof?


rather good actually.
I haven't played much of it yet


----------



## DirtyD

Red Dead Redemption - 360


----------



## Rover AC

Kid Icarus: Uprising. Multiplayer mode. Btw way, the dialogue in that game is hilarious.


----------



## Tsutarja

Psychonauts.
This game is whack..I like it.


----------



## DirtyD

MK7 - 3DS


----------



## JKDOS

Minecraft - Xbox360


----------



## Jake

Kirby Epic Yarn


----------



## «Jack»

The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, modded up the butt and spit-shined to perfection. It's everything I've ever wanted.


----------



## JabuJabule

Skyward Sword, City Folk, and Ocarina of Time 3D, for the millionth time. Hehe. 
I also started playing Donkey Kong Country Returns again. Got to work 7...pretty cool so far. Can't wait for more. Hopefully I'll beat the game soon! It's so hard, fun, and even addicting when you keep dying! xD


----------



## Jake

Majora's Mask


----------



## n00srac

Bidoof said:


> Majora's Mask



Majoras Mask is simply the best game ever! IT kinds scared me when I was young, but the story is so in depth and interesting!

Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones(because it never gets old)
Animal Crossing: City Folk
If im with friends I play Super Smash Bros Brawl and Mario Kart Wii


----------



## zantrul

Pikmin 1 +2 for Pikmin 3 hype ACCF and DK Country Returns


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

I restarted Pokemon: Heartgold  and White.
And I'm trying to play Super Mario 3D Land..


----------



## Michelle

I started playing Super Mario Galaxy again!


----------



## Volvagia

Dragon Quest IX and LoZ: Spirit Tracks.

Mario Kart Wii and SSBB.


----------



## Trundle

League of Legends and SW:KotOR II


----------



## Yokie

League of Legends, World of Warcraft and a little bit of Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Jake

started playing some mario sunshine today


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gravity Rush
Misc 3DS Games
Fallout New Vegas
Borderlands
Katawa Shoujo


----------



## susonjoy

I am currently playing the Angry Birds space game, where I am a huge fan of this game. Really you will enjoy each and every level in the Angry Bird games, I love this game a lot, which keeps on entertaining us.


----------



## Rover AC

Kid Icarus: Uprising 
Skylanders Spyro's Adventure Wii (It's cool ok, don't judge -_-; )
Pokemon Black


----------



## Prof Gallows

Don't feel bad Rover, I have Skylanders on the Xbox and it's one of the most fun games I own.

Currently I'm playing Pokemon Black.


----------



## Volvagia

Ocarina of Time 3D : Master Quest


----------



## Rover AC

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't feel bad Rover, I have Skylanders on the Xbox and it's one of the most fun games I own.
> 
> Currently I'm playing Pokemon Black.



Well, at least I'm not alone  I loved the Spyro games since I was little so I had to buy Skylanders.


----------



## easpa

Grand Theft Auto IV (PC)
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PC)
Fallout 3 (PC)
Portal (PC)
Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City.


----------



## merinda!

The Sims 3 (idec its fun h8rs gun h8 w/e)
Mario Kart 64
And I've been trying to get into Assassin's Creed, but-- D:


----------



## Kibbbbz

Removed post.


----------



## Marcus

Runescape!


----------



## Gwoop

Harvest Moon Island of Happiness for me. I've grown a bit weary of every other game in my collection at the minute. That usually doesn't last long, though.


----------



## Caleb

A LOT of Tales of Vesperia and Mount and Blade: Warband.


----------



## AndyB

Dark Souls, DayZ, Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Volvagia

Phoenix Wright : Ace Attorney (Man I love this game!)


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Phoenix Wright : Ace Attorney (Man I love this game!)



I have heard about that game! But when me and my brother first played it on the emulator and saw "things," I would recommend this to the older audiences.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Lego Batman: The Videogame.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> I have heard about that game! But when me and my brother first played it on the emulator and saw "things," I would recommend this to the older audiences.



Yeah, it's violent, every case has to do with murder, minor swears, and other things.


----------



## Slickyrider

www.backloggery.com/Slickyrider

WoW, Wild World, Theatrhythm, FE: Path of Radiance, and the incredible amount of PS2/PS1 games I received for my birthday.


----------



## jvgsjeff

SoulBlazer (SNES), ACCF, AC, and Words With Friends.


----------



## Superpenguin

Only Animal Crossing Gamecube.


----------



## SockHead

Been playing Rock Band 3 and Guitar Hero 3 lately. Also restarted my file on White again. 

Looking forward to beating it again for the third time.


----------



## Mino

EarthBound, Super Metroid, TF2 (as always), Battlefield 3 when I want to shoot at people.

I'm also trying to get into the first Sonic game.  I have literally never played any of the classic Sonics before.  Quite different from the Super Mario World I grew up with.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

New Super Mario Bros. 2.


----------



## Thunder

Played some Uncharted 3 multiplayer today.


----------



## BellGreen

SockHead said:


>



A fan of LOK I see.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BellBringerGreen said:


> A fan of LOK I see.



No reason not to be a fan! 





Anyways, I'm jumping around. Treasure Blitz on PS Vita, MGS 3 on PS Vita, various 3DS games, Pokemon Conquest, TF2, Katawa Shoujo, and Minecraft.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Currently switching around between Dark Souls and Minecraft.

Also noticing, there are a lot more Katawa Shoujo fans here on TBT than I had previously thought.


----------



## Caleb

After 50 hours I finally completed Tales of Vesperia and I'm now starting Star Ocean: The Last Hope.  Why are these huge JRPGs suddenly so addicting.


----------



## Mino

EarthBound, Fallout: New Vegas, Cave Story.


----------



## SockHead

Been playing a lot of Black Ops lately. I don't know why, but I'm pretty close to prestiging again so I guess that's my drive.


----------



## Juicebox

I've decided to take a break from Pokemon for a while, and maybe play some Zelda. I haven't touched my Ocarina of Time 3D for quite a while, and I think it's a good time for nostalgia.


----------



## Fire_Fist

NSMB, NSMB:Wii, NSMB2, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Team Fortress 2 and The Ship.


----------



## AndyB

Dark Souls, Pokemon Black, Kirby


----------



## Rover AC

Pokemon Black. I've been trying to collect all the Pokedolls on the PokemonGL website so I need to connect with the C-Gear alot.


----------



## Juicebox

I started a new game on Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue, and I forgot how much fun it was! I'm totally addicted to it right now.


----------



## Masked Man

I'm replaying the Mother saga: Mother 1, Earthbound and Mother 3. Then, I'm playing Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations (XBOX 360), Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door (Nintendo GameCube) and Breath of Fire III (PlayStation One).


----------



## Iced_Holly

I'm playing Animal Crossing Wild World and City Folk, with Pokemon HeartGold on the side.


----------



## DuckyDanique

Wild World, And To The Moon :')


----------



## Mairmalade

As of tomorrow morning, I'll be playing Torchlight II.


----------



## Fretless

Final Fantasy XIV here.


----------



## Psychonaut

I finished the amazing They Bleed Pixels a week or so ago
Pretty great


----------



## Thunder

Uncharted 3

Holy cannoli, took forever to beat Syria on crushing (probably didn't help that it was just my little brother and I), but I finally did it.

That silver star looks mighty spiffy next to my name.


----------



## Trundle

League of Legends, Minecraft, Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut (so fun)


----------



## mattmagician

Pokemon Black 2 and New Super Mario Bros. 2 :>


----------



## Anna

Assassins Creed Revelations


----------



## Toeto

Nothing.. But maybe i'll buy Black 2 and play it in my Autumn vacation.


----------



## Justin

Guild Wars 2
Dota 2
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Jeremy

Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Gandalf

Borderlands 2 wub wub wub


----------



## Juicebox

Black 2


----------



## BlazeTK

Fretless said:


> Final Fantasy XIV here.



That's still a thing? When is the new version coming out?


ALSO: Playing TF2.


----------



## Thunder

LittleBigPlanet 2
Borderlands 2
Animal Crossing: City Folk (Booted it up for about five minutes and then got bored of it.)
Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## Caleb

Borderlands 2
NBA 2K13


----------



## TrainerRosie

Animal Crossing Wild World.


----------



## Jake

Black 2


----------



## Mint

Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Volvagia

Ace Attorney Investigations : Miles Edgeworth


----------



## Officer Berri

Right now I'm mainly playing Animal Crossing Population Growing.

I'm also slowly playing through Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword, Twilight Princess, and Ocarina of Time. I also play Pokemon Conquest when bored.


----------



## demoness

I am currently playing the Tomb Raider Trilogy.  It is composed of Legend, Anniversary, and Underworld.  I remember playing the original series but missed out on the second generation titles so it was a must purchase.  I'm also playing Nights HD.  I was a little young during the Saturn days so I felt the need to see what I missed.  I also have a dark elf assassin to finish in Kingdoms of Amalur.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I just started playing Sonic Adventure for Dreamcast. I'm trying to beat a few games from my huge backlog before Wii U comes out.


----------



## Beanoz4

I've just started playing the first Kingdom Hearts. I'm hooked.


----------



## saratoga

I am playing Mother (famicom) and Rune Factory 4 (3DS) loving both, for very different reasons. When I finish both I'll probably hook up the Dreamcast again and play some games in my backlog.


----------



## Lyssa

At the moment, I'm playing Tales of Xillia, Hyperdimension Neptunia mk2, and Atelier Totori on PS3 and Children of Mana on the DS 

I have a big November... x.x what with Tales of Xillia 2 (PS3), Harvest Moon: A New Beginning (3DS) Animal Crossing: Jump Out, Paper Mario: Sticker Star (3DS), Wii U, and Persona 4 Golden (PSVita) preordered - and I also need to pick up Sims 3 Seasons sometime this month too... been waiting for seasons since Sims 3 came out.... x__x gaaah so broke </3... But I'll be busy!


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex

I'm currently playing Custers Revenge, my dad has it. This is really spooky.


----------



## Celestefey

Final Fantasy XIII and Mario Party 9.


----------



## Mairmalade

Castle Crashers and getting back into Garry's Mod. Trouble in Terrorist Town can be very entertaining. Going to start playing HM: A New Beginning in a couple days, too.


----------



## SockHead

Pokemon White 2 and Batman Arkham City


----------



## Thunder

Borderlands 2


----------



## Mary

Oh really! I love that game! I sat and watched a guy friend play it for six hours. Pretty cool game. Yeah, let's suck the energy out of some cars! Okay, lane!


----------



## Chikadi

Been playing Warcraft....gave back into my addiction...I may only play it now a few times a week...super busy with work/college! I recently got my SNES back so was playing DKC:2! Favorite game on there. Also I've been playing AC:WW on and off till when I get super tired of it before the new 3DS release =3=''


----------



## Dustbunnii

I have been playing Animal Crossing: City Folk due to my excitement about New Leaf, and I have also been playing Guild Wars 2 and Minecraft.
I really like the things added in the newest Minecraft update, and the Guild Wars 2 Halloween events have been a lot of fun as well :3


----------



## AndyB

Dark Souls, Resident Evil 6, Luigi's Manion and Pokemon Emerald/Black


----------



## Lyssa

Rawburt said:


> Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations (replaying them before I get the fifth game)



YEAAAH!! Awesome game series! I can't wait for the fifth!!! :'D 



Mr. L said:


> ummm whats MW2?



I'm guessing Modern Warfare 2.  

I'm still playing Xillia. Xillia 2 will be mailed to me soon and I'm only on chapter 2!!! ACK. DX Also having trophy problems with it...


----------



## marylin

It?s Dota 2. New heroes are really awesome.


----------



## Toeto

White 2


----------



## TrainerRosie

I'm playing Animal Crossing: Gamecube (or Population Growing? Whatever it's called).


----------



## Cartoty

Need for Speed Most Wanted (PS Vita) and Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## TrainerRosie

Animal Crossing: Wild World.

Must... stop... playing... so.... MUUUCHHHHH!


----------



## AkaEter

League Of Legends , Stepmania ( DDR ) , Minecraft , Tekken6 , AcCf , Migoland .
there ya go ^^


----------



## Rover AC

Ocarina of Time 3D. I borrowed it from my friend last Wednesday. Completed it already!


----------



## SockHead

STILL PLAYING POKEMON WHITE 2

ugh this game is so good


----------



## BellGreen

I beat Miracle Mask on Friday, currently waiting for Fluidity Spin Cycle or Crashmo.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I actually repurchased Super Mario Sunshine (I sold it when I was younger. Stupid, stupid decision) and played through that. It didn't take long to beat, but it was enjoyable while it lasted. And before that, I replayed through both Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie, and also Pikmin 2. I just love going back to replay old games. Next I might play Donkey Kong 64 (for the thousandth time) or one of the Zelda games.


----------



## BellGreen

indigoXdaisy said:


> I actually repurchased Super Mario Sunshine (I sold it when I was younger. Stupid, stupid decision) and played through that. It didn't take long to beat, but it was enjoyable while it lasted. And before that, I replayed through both Banjo-Kazooie and Banjo-Tooie, and also Pikmin 2. I just love going back to replay old games. Next I might play Donkey Kong 64 (for the thousandth time) or one of the Zelda games.


Wow, I sold that awesome game too. :-( AND MY GAMECUBE. The bad days.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Wow, I sold that awesome game too. :-( AND MY GAMECUBE. The bad days.



Well, if you still have some of your Gamecube games, you could always play them on the Wii (if you even have a Wii)! And you could always repurchase them, like I did. I got my copy of Sunshine for about $25 online.


----------



## BellGreen

indigoXdaisy said:


> Well, if you still have some of your Gamecube games, you could always play them on the Wii (if you even have a Wii)! And you could always repurchase them, like I did. I got my copy of Sunshine for about $25 online.



None of them.

Back then, I didnt even know how to open the gamecube MENU. LOL


----------



## indigoXdaisy

BellBringerGreen said:


> None of them.
> 
> Back then, I didnt even know how to open the gamecube MENU. LOL



Ah. Well, that's unfortunate.  The Gamecube had a lot of good games. I had sold most of them and am in the process of trying to get most of them back. I think I'm going to buy Starfox Adventures next. A lot of people hated that game, but I really enjoyed it. And I'm thinking of getting Luigi's Mansion, but since that game would take me around 2-4 hours to beat, it may not even be worth it. *shrugs*


----------



## Thunder

'Sassin's Creed III
Pokemon White Version 2


----------



## [Nook]

Super Mario RPG, for the 5th time.


----------



## demoness

Replaying Dragon Age: Origins as a rogue.


----------



## Elijo

MineCraft because of my creativity.


----------



## Officer Berri

Doing pretty much the same thing as Agent Kite. Erased my old file and started a new game in Dragon Age Origins as a Dalish Elf Rogue.

I'm also playing Minecraft when I have spare time.


----------



## TrainerRosie

Assassin's Creed 3. Rope daaaaaaaaaaarrtsssssss!


----------



## Takoyaki

I'm currently playing Guild Wars 2. I'm not really into PC gaming but I find it very fun to play with friends.


----------



## KeithAllen

I’m currently playing PS3.


----------



## Ahmber.Deasey

Cross Fire with my gang here.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm mainly playing Scribblenauts Unlimited and New Super Mario Bros. U, but also some Batman: Arkham City, Superfly DX (homebrew Jaguar game), and of course ACCF.


----------



## Thunder

Played some Uncharted 3 with Ricano.

We ought to get a game night going if we can actually find enough Uncharted 3 players.


----------



## ACCF18

Playing some old games like Street Fighter 2 for the SNES.

...And Shadow the Hedgehog.


----------



## Feraligator

I'm playing Animal Crossing Wild World on my 3DS XL.
I'm hoping to "downgrade" to a 3DS this Christmas because I'm sick with all the problems on my XL.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemon Black 2
Persona 3 Portable
Persona 4 Golden
Battlefield 3

The new Aftermath maps are keeping me busy.


----------



## Justin

Nintendo Land
Dota 2
Minecraft
New Super Mario Bros. U


----------



## SockHead

I'm still playing White 2, and been playing Brawl a lot recently.


----------



## Anima Rossing

Currently playing "Scribblenauts Unlimited"


----------



## Bacon Boy

Black Ops 2
Team Fortress 2
Sonic Adventure 2


----------



## Berry

I'm playing Layton and the Last Specter on the white XL. It's nice so far.


----------



## demoness

Sony All-Stars Battle Royale 
Mass Effect Trilogy


----------



## Sora

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Hitman: Absolution
Assassin's Creed 3
Borderlands 2


----------



## Micah

Mass Effect 2. Just picked up the Mass Effect Trilogy and it's great. Haven't put it down since I bought it.


----------



## Thunder

Halo 4

Playin' some Big Team with Gallows.


----------



## Wrathie83

World of warcraft, Animal Crossing wild world, animal crossing city folk...anything to make the wait for acnl go that little bit faster .


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am playing a few games (not at the same time though. lol)
I am currently playing New Super Mario Bros. 2, Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U and finally I have opened Paper Mario Sticker Star.

I have also got back into Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City now that I have a console that isn't making a really annoying buzzing/grinding noise whenever I inserted a disc that made me feel like I really wanted to drop my Nintendo Wii out of the window...


----------



## Lilnoo

Animal Crossing City Folk,
Halo 4
Assassin Creed III
GTA IV


----------



## AC Cafe

Ocarina of Time 3D. Almost done with it.


----------



## Fire_Fist

Playing AC:GC, Paper Mario: Sticker Star, TF2 and the Wii U. Yep, I got the 32GB Premium Pack in the mail a couple of days ago and I'm also playing Nintendo Land and Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed.


----------



## Wish

Vindictus and a bit of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Volvagia

Phoenix Wright: Justice For All

(replaying the series)


----------



## oath2order

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. I love the game. I'm in fall of year 3 and it's an awesome game.


----------



## Sora

oath2order said:


> Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. I love the game. I'm in fall of year 3 and it's an awesome game.



Oh woah whats your FC? We can trade stuff!


----------



## Micah

About to start Mass Effect 3. Despite the complaints about the ending, I'm psyched.


----------



## easpa

Currently playing a lot of Civilization V. I just wish the online multiplayer wasn't so broken. e.o


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm playing New Super Mario Bros. U now. I beat the game, but now I'm going back for all the star coins. I'm actually enjoying hunting for the star coins more than I enjoyed my initial play-through.


----------



## 18pokemon

Smissmas on TF2!


----------



## Hey Listen!

recently been playing a lot of league of legends, minecraft, and I'm replaying sleeping dogs


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx

Currently playing Assassin's Creed III. Really enjoying it so far!


----------



## Thunder

Borderlands 2 + Black Ops 2 = Halo 4


----------



## Jake

Spyro 2: Ripto's Rage


----------



## YanoShigun

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn and Sonic 4. Really having trouble getting the chaos emeralds in Sonic 4.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Animal Crossing: City Folk (Sometimes...)
Animal Crossing Gamecube
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Super Scribblenauts


----------



## johnmatthewsz

I’m currently playing Final Fantasy III.


----------



## Souhaiter

Currently replaying Halo 4. 
I already know I'm gonna sob at the ending, but ah well. xD​


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I'm playing Animal Crossing: City Folk just about every day, and am also going to replay The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. I may replay Twilight Princess after that solely because I really loved that game.


----------



## easpa

Saints Row: The Third.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I am playing Paper Mario Sticker Star. Probably going to play Pokemon Conquest after that.


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx

I just finished assassin's creed III and now I will be playing animal crossing city folk and Zombie U.


----------



## Fire_Fist

I'm currently playing TF2, Paper Mario: Sticker Star, NSMBU, Nintendo Land and ZombiU. I was also playing S&ASRT, but it became a bore, so...I stopped.


----------



## Trundle

Portal 2, Minecraft, TF2, and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning.
I've also been playing some Virtual Console games when I can. I'm gathering quite the collection.


----------



## Thunder

Resident Evil 6, finished chapter 4 of Ada's campaign.

All I can really say about that chapter is:



Spoiler



Will the real Ada Wong please stand up?


----------



## demoness

Busy busy.  I'm playing the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, Epic Mickey 2, Alice: Madness Returns, ICO/Shadow of Colossus Collection, and Metal Gear Solid 1.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Agent Kite said:


> Busy busy.  I'm playing the Metal Gear Solid HD Collection, Epic Mickey 2, Alice: Madness Returns, ICO/Shadow of Colossus Collection, and Metal Gear Solid 1.



My god. That's too much.


----------



## Dalie

Right now I'm playing Pok?mon Black 2, Pullblox(Pushmo in US?) and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3d. I'm playing all of these on my 3ds and I'm playing Pok?mon the most and Zelda the least.


----------



## SakuraOokami

I've been playing Animal Crossing: Wild World, Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask, Minecraft, and Scribblenauts Unlimited. 
^_^


----------



## Caius

I'm playing nothing. Because it's cold. And it's dry. And I'm too lazy to go get my ds and finish Tales of the Abyss.

But in all seriousness I just put down the Last Remnant again.


----------



## Thunder

More Resident Evil 6, finished Jake's campaign.


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> finished Jake's campaign.



thank u means a lot 2 me


----------



## Thunder

yw bro


----------



## Trundle

Lord of the Rings Online
League of Legends
Minecraft
Harvest Moon 3DS


----------



## xxAmandaPandaxx

Im playing Animal crossing city folk and the legend of zelda twilight princess.


----------



## suttonmitchell

City Folk,
Wild World,
Tokyo Crash Mobs,
Pokemon Black 2,
Dota 2,
NSMB U


----------



## Stevey Queen

I am playing Pokemon Conquest and Wind Waker. I can only play 2 games at a time.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm replaying Earthbound (SNES).


----------



## Carole

I am playing Wild World, Magicians Quest, Scribblenauts, and a few others.


----------



## Caius

Be prepared. An influx of new leaf is coming.


----------



## Celestefey

Sonic Heroes! Reliving my childhood again, haha.


----------



## Crimson

if MMOs count.. then I am currently playing The Secret World and World of Warcraft waiting for FFXIV ARR relaunch... not playing many single player games as of late...


----------



## Mino

Mario Kart 7
Pokemon SoulSilver
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
and TF2 as always


----------



## Micah

Replaying the Mass Effect trilogy. Best stinking game of all time.


----------



## Keenan

I've been playing a lot of GTA 3 and The Walking Dead. Both are awesome.


----------



## Gnome

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## Bambi

Sticker Mario


----------



## Bacon Boy

Borderlands 2
Minecraft


----------



## Dimension Witch

Kingdom Hearts: 358/2Days


----------



## AndyB

Don't Starve, Dragon's Dogma, Dark Souls.


----------



## Nicole.

I'm currently playing City Folk, and New Super Mario Bros 2.


----------



## YanoShigun

Super Mario Sunshine! The nostalgia keeps getting to me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Persona 4 Golden, Persona 4 Arena, Battlefield 3, and Persona 3 FES.


----------



## SockHead

Soul Silver & Muramasa The Demon Blade (Best game by the way)


----------



## Lyssa

Currently playing Ni No Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch and OMG I am IN LOVE with this game!!! :'D Slowly getting through Persona 4 Golden!! I played the original which is the only reason I'm a bit slow on it but I STILL LOVE IT!


----------



## Kyle

Mario Kart 7 and Wario Land: Shake It!


----------



## Micah

Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Hey Listen!

Kyle said:


> Mario Kart 7 and Wario Land: Shake It!



League of Legends.  Your avatar reminded me xD


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward and Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward and Paper Mario: Sticker Star.



Yesssss! Someone on this forum a month ago suggested Virtues Last Reward and I LOVED IT. 
I got almost 60 play hours out of it.
I loved it so much I went back and bought 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors (the prequel) and am currently playing through it.
There's a few things that make a lot more sense... a lot more... when you play 999 first. 
Like why does Tenmyouji trust Clover so much with Quark? 
And why does Tenmyouji keep staring at the dead lady and not talking (o___o)


----------



## Lauren

Ummm Mario 3D land and Mario Kart 7


----------



## SockHead

skyrim and skyrim and skyrim and skyrim


----------



## Dimension Witch

(On computer) The rage game: CAT MARRIIOOO


----------



## Joyce

On computer:
- Sims 3 (including all expansion packs)
- Farmville 2
- Neopets

On tablet:
- Nemo's Reef

I need to find something else to do though, to keep me busy until 14 June. Because all of these games, except for Sims 3, are short daily games.  Maybe I have to get Epic Mickey 2 for 3DS.


----------



## NanoStar

Im(or was) playing AC:CF...but my batteries died -.-


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm currently playing through Digimon World: Dawn. I already beat Dusk years ago and Dawn's been sitting on my self unplayed, so I figured I might as well run through the game to see if anything is different between the two versions.

If I'm lucky I can use my 3DS and communicate between the two systems so I can get all the digimon data into my copy of Dusk.


----------



## kalta

FEA i just beat it last night and nw im gonna start replaying it for the  extra stuff


----------



## Mairmalade

Currently playing through Fire Emblem as well.

Loooooove it <3


----------



## SockHead

Only Fire Emblem Awakening lately. Looking to play online games but I don't know which one to play because I'm lazy and don't want to play most of my games.


----------



## desolato

I just started playing Enchanted Folk and the Town of Wizardry again, I really forgot what fun it was! And a great game to play while waiting for ACNL..


----------



## oath2order

desolato said:


> I'm just started playing Enchanted Folk and the Town of Wizardry again, I really forgot what fun it was! And a great game to play while waiting for ACNL..



That game looks fun! I might have to emulate it...


----------



## desolato

oath2order said:


> That game looks fun! I might have to emulate it...


You definitely should! It's basically a magical version of ACWW.. and I think it should deserve a sticky or something for everyone who is yearning for some more AC while waiting for New Leaf. It's really too bad the marketing was so bad for it, it's not AC of course, but it's still charming on its own


----------



## oath2order

desolato said:


> You definitely should! It's basically a magical version of ACWW.. and I think it should deserve a sticky or something for everyone who is yearning for some more AC while waiting for New Leaf. It's really too bad the marketing was so bad for it, it's not AC of course, but it's still charming on its own



So, it's definitely a day-to-day game?


----------



## desolato

Yup! In some cases I guess you could call it an ACWW ripoff, like there are seasons and seasonal events & weekly recurring characters and insects/fish etc. But this one also has a small island to visit, and your classmates can actually become your girl/boyfriend if you're into that kinda thing  The thing that is really neat about it that you can learn a song and play or whistle it, and then random animals will join to jam. Whoo improv gig! Anyways, while it may not be as polished like Nintendo, there's still a lot to explore/collect


----------



## Gandalf

Now playing Fire Emblem: the Sacred Stones in preparation for Awakening. 

And Lego Harry Potter Years 5-7... It was free with my xl... and Harry Potter is amazing, dont even try to deny it


----------



## AndyB

Mario Kart 7, Mario 3D Land, Super Luigi World.


----------



## oath2order

I might be able to play Fallout 3 soon


----------



## Kyle

Silent Hill 3. Other than that, Mario Kart Wii or 7.


----------



## Volvagia

Fire Emblem: Awakening. Just leveling my characters by battling SpotPass teams.


----------



## Officer Berri

Right now I'm slowly working through Luigi's mansion while I wait for the second game to come out.

I was playing Sonic Rider's before, but it screwed up my controller and gave me a problem with my thumb so I had to stop playing it. xD I BEAT THE STORY THOUGH.


----------



## keybug55

Mother 3 [fan translation]


----------



## Andydroid3D

keybug55 said:


> Mother 3 [fan translation]



MOTHER 3! One of my most favourite games of all time. Have you played Earthbound before? It's great too.

Right now, I'm only really playing Fire Emblem Awakening. Not much else.


----------



## Gandalf

Can add Tomb Raider to the list of things I'm playing now 

Awesome game so far.


----------



## Treasu(red)

9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors (prequel to Zero Escape: Virtues Last Reward) and Pokemon White 2. What console are the Mother games for?


----------



## Atlas.

Prototype 2, BioShock 2 and Pok?mon Soulsilver.


----------



## oath2order

Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, and I'm currently unlocking all the special stationary for SwapNote.


----------



## Officer Berri

Got my copy of Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon this morning! Gonna try and 100% it! :3


----------



## Atlas.

I have to add BioShock Infinite to my list of now-playing games. I've always loved the BioShock series and this one is just as good as the others ~


----------



## KarlaKGB

Dota 2, Pokemon Black 2 and Battlefield 3


----------



## Mr. L

Fire Emblem Awakening
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (PM me if you want to hunt sometime)


----------



## Justin

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Nintendo Land


----------



## Treasu(red)

Justin said:


> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
> Animal Crossing: Wild World
> Nintendo Land



What's Nintendo Land? Is it for the Wii U?


----------



## Justin

Treasu(red) said:


> What's Nintendo Land? Is it for the Wii U?



Yup. It's basically a Nintendo themepark with different games themed to different Nintendo franchises. There's even an Animal Crossing game. Also, it comes with the premium Wii U.


----------



## Officer Berri

I haven't played Nintendo Land yet, but I've seen people playing it on Youtube. All the games look AMAZING.

It's such a better system bundle than Wii Sports was, in my opinion! xD


----------



## Fire_Fist

Luigi's Mansion 2 and Lego City Undercover arrived in the mail yesterday, so I'm currently playing those. I'm also playing TF2, Denpa Men: They Came By Wave and Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Kip

I love Mother 3!
I'm going to replay it.

*I'm currently playing*
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl
-BIT. Trip Runner 2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien
-Earthbound


----------



## Shiny Star

I've been playing Mario Kart 7 quite a lot recently but I have had it a while, a bit over a year now. It wasn't too long since I've played Nintendo Land or OoT 3D either.


----------



## Kiwi

Luigi's Mansion 2 and Pokemon Stadium 1 + 2 ( ... mostly the mini games with my sister though )


----------



## ToastNinja

Legend of Zelda: WW,OoT and Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Micah

Fire Emblem 7, 9, 12, & 13


----------



## Jake

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and ACWW


----------



## Feraligator

I've actually gotten back into Guitar Hero: Warriors Of Rock again. I've had this game for over a year and still enjoy it. It was what made me a guitarist and drummer. (In real life)


----------



## SockHead

Pokemon Soul Silver and Saints Row The Third


----------



## Kyle

Skyrim and the original Devil May Cry


----------



## Phil

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate


----------



## SecondSider

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## Aloha

Pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity and currently i died in a dungeon so if you'd like to walk by my house within a 30 FT radius so i could get a notification for you to revive me feel free to


----------



## PapaNer

FIRE EMBLEM!!  Sorry for caps.  just still having a blast!


----------



## Yellow

LM 2  lots of fun!


----------



## Sora

FE still, Hitman: Absolution still (it's hard), re playing Dungeon Defenders, Playstation All Stars, LMM, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, and Minecraft.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

All Stars on PS3 I presume? Fire Emblem pretty much dominates my line-up right now though I'm probably going to star Luigi's Mansion 2 soon. And in between those two Rhythm Thief.


----------



## Pizza Prince

Animal Parade on the wii and MadFather on the PC u v u


----------



## Officer Berri

Giving Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon a break for a while since I seem incapable of playing it without hurting the tips of my thumbs.

I'm now playing Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete. I loved the first game and I'm excited to finally be playing the sequel to it! Lunar needs more love than it gets. ;^;


----------



## Jake

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Luigi's Mansion 2


----------



## Marceline

Due to constantly be busy with studies, I don't get to play often. At the moment, I'm playing:

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Baldur's Gate Tales of the Sword Coast

Both are on the PC. Geeky games I know. o///o


----------



## Cottonball

Wild World and City Folk Animal Crossing.


----------



## SockHead

NBA 2K13 and Madden 13. -JockHead


----------



## Salsanadia

I just finished LM2 and hope to play Fire Emblem Awakening (I have to buy it first)


----------



## Doctor Nebula

Just bought Persona 4: The Golden today.
Chie's and Teddie's new voice actors though...they're pretty bad.


----------



## Wish

MH3
Wind Waker
Twilight Princess
Vindictus

Neopets >____>


----------



## Trundle

SockHead said:


> NBA 2K13 and Madden 13. -JockHead


HAHAHAHA! Oh, Jockhead!

I'm currently playing SimCity, Minecraft, and Fire Emblem: Awakening. 
I'm really liking SimCity, and I love Fire Emblem: Awakening which I've stated multiple times.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Currently I'm just playing Pokemon mystery Dungeon: GTi and swapnotes


----------



## Caius

Still trying to beat Rising Revengeance on Revengeance mode. 

Also got sucked back into the sims 3 for ps3. Them trophies.


----------



## dragonflamez

Running through both Dragon Ages again.
Also League of Legends as always, thhhnnbtttt


----------



## Volvagia

Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective. It's so much fun! The puzzles are at just the right level, the story is enticing and the animation and sprites are stunning.


----------



## Aurynn

I'm hooked to The Simpsons: Tapped Out on my iPhone. I think it's very addictive and I'm already playing it since Octobre 2012. Normally I don't like 'Social Games' like this, but I just get addicted to this one.


----------



## Spudster

Nintendogs+Cats


----------



## XTheLancerX

ALLLLL day I just bop around, playing fire emblem, animal crossing GC, WW, or CF, randomly go on the web, randomly look at randomly random stuff on youtube, and check instagram. On school days I get home, procrastinate (Usually) for about an hour and a half, start my homework, and get it done around 7. Then I do what I mentioned above. This wait for animal crossing is really boring. I only have 1 game I am actually interested in playing, and that is Fire Emblem. I would play minecraft on my server I made for me and my friends but they won't play... so yeah. :/


----------



## Diableos

I was playing AoE2 HD earlier, but now I'm tempted to either play that or Pok?mon Diamond... and actually complete it this time. I feel bad for having never completed a 4th Gen game, except for SoulSilver.


----------



## Furry Sparks

I'm doing a Metal Gear Solid marathon, and my god. How I waited this long to play these games, I'll never know. I've finished Twin Snakes and MGS2, and now I'm about 7 hours into MGS3. There's just so many little details everywhere. They really did think of everything.


----------



## StiX

switching between Fire Emblem: Awakening and Soul Sacrifice ^^


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fire Emblem Awakening, Guacamelee, Atelier Totori, Pokemon Dream Radar and Pokemon Black 2. PS3 YLOD again and since the only other functioning one is attached to a TV almost always being used by someone else, I'm spending time with my handhelds. :>


----------



## Caius

Harvest Moon: a tale of two towns.

SOMEONE HELP ME THIS GAME IS ADDICTIVE.


----------



## Diableos

Now going to play TF2.


----------



## Celestefey

Diableos said:


> Now going to play TF2.



I am also playing TF2. ;o


----------



## Thunder

Minecraft, Etrian Odyssey IV, and Fire Emblem: Awakening mostly.


----------



## Officer Berri

Just beat Ty the Tasmanian Tiger the other day. Started playing Skylanders Giants yesterday.

WOO GAMES AND COLLECTIBLE FIGURES~


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Animal Crossing

    Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (iOS - iPod Touch 2nd Generation)

    The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (3DS) 

    Super Mario 64 (N64)


----------



## AC Cafe

Currently playing Pikmin 2


----------



## AndyB

Don't Starve, Fallout New Vegas and a bit of Dragonball Raging Blast 2!


----------



## Kip

Anodyne, this is one sweet indie game. I'd suggest it for people who enjoyed the SNES Zelda games.


----------



## oath2order

Currently getting back into RuneScape. I found an awesome way to train fletching.


----------



## Batsu

I just started 999: 9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors and I've been doing the lessons in Art Academy. I've also been meaning to beat the Denpa Men so I'm ready for the sequel; I thought I had beat it, but then another goal came up and now I have to "for real" beat the game, haha.


----------



## Thunder

Mario Kart 7 with Pally, Kelsi, Jubs and friends!

(I'm pretty sure Pally was hellbent on trying to kill me, though)


----------



## satellitestorm

I'm trying to get three Gadd Medals in Luigi's Mansion 2. I've got two so far, but the third one requires lots and lots of Scarescraper/Thrill Tower...


----------



## Schizo

I've been doing second playthroughs for Bioshock Infinite and Alan Wake so I can get all of the achievements I'm missing, and I'm also playing Hotline Miami.


----------



## Gingersnap

donkey kong country returns 3D now thats a fun game


----------



## laceydearie

MK7 multiplayer mostly and a little bit of Sims 3. By Tuesday or Wednesday I'll be replaying the Asscreed games, but on a PS3 since I literally ordered it yesterday. Then.. New Leaf on Sunday!


----------



## Smoke

Fire Emblem: Awakening and Tales of Vesperia, as shown in my signature. I am also playing Minecraft every weekend with some friends, Sleeping Dogs, and a rom hack of Fire Emblem called Dream of Five. Plenty to keep my attention while I wait for my second most anticipated game of the year, New Leaf. The most anticipated game being Pokemon X and Y.


----------



## Diableos

Last game I played was Age of Empires 2 HD.


----------



## oath2order

I'm currently playing RuneScape. No major games though.


----------



## Username

I did play Luigis Mansion 2 for like a week, but now I play nothing. I just check letterbox from time to time if that counts?


----------



## DollarStore

I've lost a huge chunk of progress due to my game crashing on a lot of the things I've been playing recently, so I've been pretty discouraged.  I mostly just play a bit of GTA while waiting out for New Leaf. The huge contrast between those two games is pretty funny.


----------



## Officer Berri

I have decided that I want to play Dragon Age 2 as a Mage.

So I restarted and I am playing Dragon Age 2 as a Mage.

ANDERS!

_You will be mine._


----------



## ben_nyc

Schizo said:


> I've been doing second playthroughs for Bioshock Infinite and Alan Wake so I can get all of the achievements I'm missing, and I'm also playing Hotline Miami.



3x games I need to try!  That's a great playlist there, haha.



laceydearie said:


> MK7 multiplayer mostly and a little bit of Sims 3. By Tuesday or Wednesday I'll be replaying the Asscreed games, but on a PS3 since I literally ordered it yesterday. Then.. New Leaf on Sunday!



Ohh, loved Sims 3!  My neighborhood had tons of user creations from new face/hair models to UI tweaks.  Will run it again after I reformat my PC.  Lacey, do you have all the DLCs?  Currently, there's a 'dragon' based expansion!  Pet dragons!  



Officer Berri said:


> I have decided that I want to play Dragon Age 2 as a Mage.
> 
> So I restarted and I am playing Dragon Age 2 as a Mage.
> 
> ANDERS!
> 
> _You will be mine._



Welp, I'm still not finished w/ DA 2.  On a diff. note, DA: O is truly an RPG gem of this generation!  LOVED IT.  Fell for Morrigan everytime; journeyed into the Eluvian portal together.  The only DLC I didn't like was The Darkspawn Chronicles.  Why on Earth after investing many enjoyable hours into our heroes would I want to play as the enemy?  I can't believe any focus group would allow this...

Now, trying to plat. Skyrim- running all over completing the Daedric quests & procuring all the 'shouts.'


----------



## Dae

I just replaced my SNES so I'm having a field day with Yoshi's Island and Smash TV.


----------



## Aloha

Lollipop Chainsaw


----------



## bionic

pokemon mystery dungeon: gates to infinity


----------



## LemyLekySama

Donkey Kong Country 3DS


----------



## Zenaphalis

Hotline Miami.


----------



## Diableos

Last game I played was actually Mario Kart Wii, though I went up against some friends that are far better than I am.


----------



## froggy

Black ops 2


----------



## Chris

_Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon_. 

Decided to take a trip down memory lane and play some of my fave PS1 games.


----------



## pjcguy

Besides AC, I've been playing GTA IV and Halo 4. I also play Skyrim from time to time. All on the Xbox though.


----------



## Atlas.

I'm playing Remember Me and I'm not ashamed to say that I have a mega girl crush on Nilin <3 That gurl has it all


----------



## Yurusumaji

In addition to _AC:NL_ I can be found playing _League of Legends_ and _Ni No Kuni_ from time to time.


----------



## Littlemyuu

I love Dragon Age  I played that game last week, was stuck in some dreamy world, haha

Riight now I play Pokemon Heart Gold.


----------



## Gnome

Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Eir

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Path of Exile (beta)
FFXIV:ARR (beta)
Ragnarok Online 2 (getting boring...)

And still have an active sub for WoW though I haven't touched it in months...


----------



## LemyLekySama

AC:NL, DK 3DS, LM


----------



## fubako

Fire Emblem: Awakening, Aero Porter, Norn9


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Animal Crossing: New Leaf! :B Also Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns and Assassin's Creed III (I miss Ezio, Leo, and ye olde Italy :<).


----------



## oath2order

New Leaf and RuneScape.


----------



## Robert Plant

AC:NL (of course! :V), Xenoblade Chronicles and Touhou 13.5: Hopeless Masquerade.


----------



## Hoot

AC:NL, Pokemon Black 2 and Soul silver on DS, and then Skyrim, Borderlands 2 and Far Cry 3 on playstation, I rotate through those three!


----------



## Gingersnap

Animal Crossing: New Leaf of course.
I also recently (last night) got myself a Steam; I bought Psychonauts (great game) and Portal!


----------



## charmed girl

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Donkey Kong Country Returns and Saints Row third


----------



## A-kun

ACNL, of course. Also the Last of Us.


----------



## DirtyD

Mostly I can be found playing New Leaf... Donkey Kong Returns... Colors! on 3DS

However, I'm also playing tons of Skyrim (Right now on PS3, because I just got it for PS3, but I already have logged over 1000 hours between my Xbox and PC).

I can be found playing Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 on the PC.

And at night before bed, or if I had been up all night drinking... I tend to pop in Mario Kart and play that on Wii.

That's it for right now though.

EDIT:  OH YEAH!  I also play tons of Bejeweled and similar games with my wife on Facebook


----------



## Oriana

I'm playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf mostly, although I am in the middle of a play-through in Mass Effect 3 when I'm not glued to my 3DS. Playing two games that are completely different in every aspect of the word really puts the video gaming industry into perspective. It's a nice reminder of the various directions that developers and companies can take with franchises.


----------



## StoneZack17

Mario-Kart 7


----------



## Mira

Currently playing on 3DS:
- Animal Crossing New Leaf
- Fire Emblem: Awakening
- Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
- Luigi's Mansion 2

Playing on PC:
- Dota 2
- Tera Online

Playing on PS3:
- Ni no Kuni
- Atelier Rorona: The Alchemist of Arland


----------



## demoness

I'm playing Deadpool: pure unadulterated, chaotic fun. I'd say High Moon Studios really did their research.  I'm also dabbling in Arkham City, Skyrim, Oblivion, and Ratchet and Clank: Full Frontal Assault.


----------



## Dagger311

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Monster Hunter Three Ultimate, The Sims 3 Pets (For the playstation 3), Just got done with Gran Turismo 5 (Very exited for six), and a bunch of little flash or puzzle games on facebook.


----------



## CaramelBleach97

...


----------



## Beanie

AC:NL, finishing up Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance after months of neglect, and still Theaterhythm


----------



## Kibbbbz

Removed Post.


----------



## Riesz

Animal Crossing on 3DS and World of Warcraft with my fiance, as always...


----------



## Chris

I've mainly been re-playing _FFXIII_ lately. Just coming towards the end of ch. 11 now; I beat Taejin's Tower today. 

I bought _Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance_ 3-4 hours ago. Then I remembered I never finished _358/2 Days_. Turned it on to find I was on mission 90/93 - it didn't take long to finish. I'm quite happy - that was my first playthrough!  Although I'm a little annoyed at how easy the final bosses were.


----------



## Rook

Animal Crossing New Leaf and UberStrike the browser based gun game


----------



## Quiggy

Currently re-playing through Kingdom hearts 2 (for the millionth time) with a few friends who haven't played it before.


----------



## ScootTheHuman

AC:NL and Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Marceline

Quiggy said:


> Currently re-playing through Kingdom hearts 2 (for the millionth time) with a few friends who haven't played it before.



I just have to say, I LOVE the gif in your signature! 

- x - x - x -

I've completed Haunting Ground and Rule of Rose for PS2. I'm currently playing ACNL, of course. Aside from that, I'm playing Fatal Frame 2/Project Zero 2 Crimson Butterfly on hard mode to unlock more sweet costumes. After I've done that, I'm going to play Clock Tower 3 if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

New LEaf and Halo Reach. Mostly New Leaf.


----------



## Chobi

Animal crossing new leaf on the 3ds. On the pc, Dragon age origins and YS 1 and 2.


----------



## StiX

ACNL, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Project x Zone, and Borderlands 2... I need to start on the games I bought at the steam sale too =.=


----------



## Wondrous

ACNL. no other game matters to me right now. my wii games are cloaked in a veil of dust on a shelf in the back of a dark room somewhere. /cornerofshame


----------



## Aloha

Shin Megami Tensei IV.Saving for Fire Emblem.And then RF4 but it might not come out 8/13...


----------



## BellGreen

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I have 135 hours logged in. 
Me, my brother, and cousins (who live with us) occasionally play Wii Party.


----------



## Mairmalade

Aloha said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV.Saving for Fire Emblem.And then RF4 but it might not come out 8/13...



I'm also playing SMT IV. Are you loving it? <3


----------



## Team

2 games: Animal Crossing and Black Ops II


----------



## MyLittle3DS-GamingisMagic

Well right now I'm mostly just playing Animal Crossing New Leaf but I'm also trying to finish playing the first Bioshock. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have many nightmares after I finish it :/


----------



## Avocado

New Leaf, Marvel vs Capcom 3, and Littlebigplanet 2.


----------



## salarian

Right now, ACNL.  I'm thinking of finally finishing Fire Emblem Awakening, though.


----------



## mooferz

Aside from Animal Crossing, I'm playing The Last of Us and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Waiting for Tales of Xillia to come out first week of August and I'll be all over that. :>


----------



## Napoleonic

AC, obviously.  I bought Fire Emblem: Awakening and am working on finishing it, but it reminded me of other strategy games that I want to replay so I also started Yggdra Union again.

And sometimes I play Castle Crashers with friends.

Should really play some of my other Steam games though.  If games on a PC could be dusty, they'd be very, very dusty.


----------



## Stitched

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pokemon Black 2, and I want to play Skyward Sword before school starts if I'm lucky.


----------



## Sheepish

Apart from New Leaf, I've been playing a lot of Shin Megami Tensei IV. I like how they somewhat complement each other; if I get overly frustrated by something in SMT IV, I can always just open up AC:NL and relax a bit, haha.


----------



## infallible

currently replaying Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (trying to replay the entire series, but this part of Brotherhood is so boring so I'm slacking...)

and playing for the first time: Deadpool, Bioshock


----------



## easpa

Playing Dangan Ronpa for the first time, and replaying Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Randysteele992

I've been only playing Shin Megami Tensei IV and Animal Crossing NL lately it's funny how pissed off I can get at SMTIV sometimes (especially when I forget to save,die and end up losing half my hard earned money to come back to life) and then relax doing errands or catching fish in animal crossing.


----------



## Zero Revolution

I'm playing Animal Crossing New Leaf, Zelda: Oracle of Seasons, and Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Just Animal Crossing: New Leaf. I'm thinking of redownloading Style Savvy: Trendsetters and Pushmo...


----------



## latenightcctv

New Leaf!


----------



## Sean4

Osu!    (The computer rhythm game) Basically like elite beat agents but for the computer. cx


----------



## MayorMoosey

Animal Crossing : New Leaf , Skyrim (All the DLCs included) & MODing it , League of Legends (Lux OP) <-- Username: ShouldvebeenJedi. Server: North America.


----------



## Ami

SMT IV


----------



## Shiny Star

I'm currently playing Sims 3 and Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Annoyingly, my towns on Sims 3 keep glitching and messing up. :/


----------



## Lurrdoc

Other than New Leaf, I've been playing Ace Attorney. I'm on the last day of the last trail of the first game. I should finish it.


----------



## -UnknownGamer-

Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## beffa

new leaf, super mario 3d land, twilight princess and skyward sword


----------



## SockHead

New Leaf and Magic The Gathering.. I'm actually really bored of video games now..


----------



## demoness

I'm playing Tales of Xillia, Dragon's Crown (although the character designs are becoming harder and harder to justify as innocent), and 3D Dot Game Heroes.  It is exclusives like these that remind me why I purchase Sony consoles.


----------



## Chimera

Animal crossing of course even though I currently can't find my 3DS <.> and Pikmin 3 which is soooo fun! It's a lot more like pikmin 1 than 2 though, and I preferred pikmin 2 more.


----------



## HelloAnna

League, Smite, and just finished the Last of Us for the first time! Waiting to get a Wii U for Pikmin 3 ~​


----------



## Zero Revolution

I am currently playing Pikmin 3, as well as Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Gingersnap

Animal Crossing (duh)
And Psychonauts, gracefully dying my way through the last level. God **** is this hard. I mean even the music says evil. I still love the game though, one of my favorite games of all time. Great humor, beautiful levels, and loveable characters. Heck I love it so much I slapped the main protagonist onto my signature. It's like 5/9 bucks on Steam. Good price for a long and enjoyable game.


----------



## HULK G

Fatal Frame 4 and 2 directors cut on the wii


----------



## Box9Missingo

Animal Crossing... am hooked on this game  .


----------



## Orange

DuckTales: Remastered.
I got DuckTales for GameBoy 14 years ago I think. It was one of my favourite games. When I heard there was going to be a remake, I instantly knew I wanted it.


----------



## Lavulin98

I'm playing Pokemon White 2. Looking for shinies. :3


----------



## Box9Missingo

Lavulin98 said:


> I'm playing Pokemon White 2. Looking for shinies. :3



Nice . I've been doing that as of late too. Been working on a shiny Litwick hunt.


----------



## mariop476

I've been playing lots of games from my youth for the gamecube.
Also pokemon SS and Fire Emblem Awakening.

Oh, and New Leaf...


----------



## beebs

Shin Megami Tensei IV


----------



## Midoriya

Currently working on Shin Megami Tensei IV.  I've made it to the Chaos path.


----------



## Wish

tera online and fantasy life link


----------



## StiX

Etrian Odyssey IV <3


----------



## superheroantics

Resident Evil: Revelations.
Damn it's good.


----------



## puppy

new leaf and pokemon yellow on my gameboy color


----------



## unravel

TF 2 dota and AC


----------



## Marina+Maple

Style Savvy: Trendsetters, Nintendogs and Cats: Toy Poodle, and AC:NL.


----------



## violetneko

New Leaf and Smash Bros. Melee! I want to get a WiiU for Wind Waker HD -_-'


----------



## Jeremy

Pikmin 3, New Leaf, SSBB


----------



## Joshaluke

I have quite a few that I've started and haven't finished which is what I'd consider playing. Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Paper Mario Sticker Star, Sly 2, Dragon Age Origins, Darksiders 2, Dark Souls, and Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## demoness

Taking Joshaluke's perception of playing as the foundation for my post, I've mostly been playing Dragon's Crown, and I have to say I find it better than expected.  Character classes are explicitly different from one another and the mechanics and feel of the game are a delight.  I'm also playing Tales of Xillia again to play Jude's perspective, Ducktales Remastered, Eternal Sonata, 3D Dot Game Heroes, and Katamari Damacy.


----------



## SockHead

Guild Wars 2
Fable III
Pokemon TCG


----------



## ZeroMetroid

Get this, I'm not playing New Leaf NOR Metroid....mind blowing isn't it?

Playing me some Starfox 3D


----------



## Redlatios

Half Life 2


----------



## Heir

Pokemon Black 2


----------



## Shiny Star

Sims 3, New Leaf and Theme Park


----------



## mooferz

Tales of Xilliaaaaaa. And soon, Final Fantasy XIV.


----------



## Smoke

I'm probably just going to exclude New Leaf from my currently playing lists since it's practically a given that I'll be playing New Leaf for a good, long while.

Anyway, right now, I'm trying to get my hands on every Fire Emblem I can because I've become quite obsessed with the franchise. Alongside that, I'm playing Oracle of Ages, Tales of the Abyss, Tales of Vesperia, Hitman: Absolution, Outland, and then Terraria in anticipation for the update.


----------



## HULK G

code of princess.It's on sale again.


----------



## SecondSider

M&L: Dream Team


----------



## SecondSider

Disney Infinity


----------



## HULK G

I was playing typing of the dead. If you want to type a bit more faster I suggest you get this.


----------



## oath2order

Woodcutting my way to 99 on RuneScape


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Doodle Jump on my Android. I probably start trolling trolls in the GE in RuneScape later though.


----------



## Heir

Been playing HammerWatch with friends.

Game is so fun, but hard as hell...q_____q


----------



## Brabus E73

Skyrim <3

...and soon to be unhealthy amounts of Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## HULK G

Rayman Legends


----------



## Kip

Rayman Legends
The game is simply amazing!


Mother 3 (replaying). i can't even remember how many times I've played this.


Game Jolt games (only the good ones at the moment)


----------



## Jas0n

Brabus E73 said:


> Skyrim <3
> 
> ...and soon to be unhealthy amounts of Grand Theft Auto V



Highfive for Skyrim. I've been trying to complete it after failing to when it was released. Playing a Conjuration Archer! I want GTA5 but alas PC release date is delayed :/

Also playing Bioshock Infinite, just finished Bioshock 1 and 2.


----------



## Redacted

Pikmin 3!


----------



## HULK G

A tale of two brothers. 

    Really love the controls it's unique, but the puzzles meh, it's a hit or miss. Average at most, I wish it was difficult.


----------



## Psydye

Mostly just New Leaf lately....'trying to get that d**n scarab beetle...


----------



## Heir

Pretty much been bouncing around Touhou 6, 8, 10,10.5, 11, 12, and 12.3..

If only my computer was better, I could play touhou 13, and 14 without horrid slow down issues. bleh


----------



## Flavia

The last of us. It's so scary! :S


----------



## Psydye

Been kickin' it old school with the original Silent Hill....ahh, the wonderful world of emulation!


----------



## Lurrdoc

I'm tryin' to wrap up the first Ace Attorney game. I'm also mostly playing UMVC3.


----------



## bell1

inFAMOUS


----------



## Sushes

Currently playing SMT IV, Dragon's Crown, and Rayman Legends (HIGH FIVE RAYMAN LENGENDERS!!) on top of AC. On the edge for pokemon XY and phoenix wright 5 :< this fall has not been kind to my wallet...


----------



## Officer Berri

I just beat Dragon Age II for the first time. Taking a break before I start playing the DLCs for Dragon Age, so I'm playing through Rayman Origins again and doing my best to do all the time record runs as well as getting the lum ribbons.


----------



## HULK G

I just finished Brothers: Tale of two sons. good game, it got me a bit teary at the end.

so what's next hmm.. Dead Space 3.


----------



## Zeiro

Resident Evil 1.5, Mario Kart 7, and New Leaf of course.


----------



## Fayde

Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky

I've pretty much left the final chapter hanging as I wasn't sure if I'll ever get to play the sequel.. until XSeed's recent announcement.


----------



## Ashe

A bit old but I'm replaying the .Hack//Infection-Quarentine series again


----------



## Psydye

I'm getting back on Steam, playing games like Penumbra: Overture, Gemini Rue, and HammerWatch with my friends.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Skate 2.  Planning on replaying Twilight Princess this weekend.


----------



## Chromie

Currently playing Kingdom Hearts 3D, Pheonix Wright and World of Warcraft. Yea...a lot until Pok?mon finally releases. Can't wait.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Pokemon Black 2 and AC:NL


----------



## Nightray

Batman: Arkham City B)


----------



## unravel

Dota 2 and Team Fortress 2


----------



## broadwaythecat

Minecraft and I'm pretty mad cause I was mining in an abandoned mineshaft and lava killed me and I lost my enchanted diamond pickaxe and enchanted sword and I don't have enough diamond to make another diamond thing..... And I can't ever find diamond in caverns, though.


----------



## Chromie

lookyhooky said:


> Minecraft and I'm pretty mad cause I was mining in an abandoned mineshaft and lava killed me and I lost my enchanted diamond pickaxe and enchanted sword and I don't have enough diamond to make another diamond thing..... And I can't ever find diamond in caverns, though.



Man I just bought Minecraft. I don't even know why I die way to fast and never build lol.


----------



## chillv

I'm playing Pikmin 3 and Family Party 30 Great Games Obstacle Arcade (which I keep getting trolled on miiverse because I actually like the game and make on-topic posts about the game other than arrow posts)


----------



## keybug55

Passively playing Kid Icarus on my phone. Might try to do TLoZ next...or until I get a new phone


----------



## Lauren

Portal - competing all the achievements I missed oops!


----------



## Halo3Hunter113

Battlefield 4 Beta, Zelda Phantom Hourglass, and ACNL


----------



## Yokie

Besides New Leaf I'm playing Black 2, waiting for Gen VI.


----------



## HULK G

FIFA 14.


----------



## Volvagia

Happy to say I'm finally playing Rune Factory 4 !


----------



## Jas0n

TICKET TO RIDE.

The disease is spreading throughout TBT. I swear there's at least 10 of us that have the game now.


----------



## Nymeri

New Leaf, The Wind Waker HD and Kingdom Hearts RE: CoM HD


----------



## Psydye

playing the new Terraria update lately with my friends!


----------



## Solid

Shin Megami Tensei IV.


----------



## Midoriya

Solid said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV.



I'm still playing this.  Stuck on getting to the Roppongi region on the chaos path, it's a fun game still.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Lately I've been playing New Leaf, Pikmin 3, and Castlevania (NES).


----------



## gabriursa

Plowed through GTA V and Kingdom Hearts 1.5 awaiting Beyond 2 Souls and Pokemon Y to come out.


----------



## Huntersnet

Fire Emblem Awakening, New Leaf, and recently beat Shin Megami Tensei IV


----------



## Thunder

Played Luigi's Mansion 2; rush with Pally, Sockhead, and Jubs, I managed to step on the pressure plate with less than second left. Which would've been cool if Pally didn't step on a bounce pad and launch herself away from the pressure plate.

Afterwards played Mario Kart 7 with Pally and Sockhead, the last race consisted of Sockhead and I having a backwards race in an attempt to avoid a blue shell (then Pally joined in even though she had the blue shell??). I won B)

And then some New Leaf; watched as Tsundere murdered one of her perfect cherry trees while trying to hit me with an axe.

Good times.


----------



## bluegoat14

Replaying (again) Zelda Link to the Past. Love that game.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Playing Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon : A New Beginning~ Waiting for Pokemon X ♥
I still have Kingdom Heart 1.5 to continue too .w. (Too many games to play...)


----------



## irisubunny

replaying okami again


----------



## HULK G

Beyond 2 Souls


----------



## Miya902

Animal Crossing, new leaf. =P


----------



## SliceAndDice

*Outlast*. I'm about 9 hours into the game and still only about halfway through because I move so cautiously and slow... It's the scariest game I have played in years, which makes it very hard to finish.


----------



## th8827

Animal Crossing NL, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, and Disgaea D2.


----------



## Officer Berri

Skyrim has consumed my soul again. WOO! Role Playing as a Breton Mage named Elynora!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Officer Berri said:


> Skyrim has consumed my soul again. WOO! Role Playing as a Breton Mage named Elynora!



Skyrim is awesome 


As for me I'm playing pokemon black while I wait for X and Y


----------



## Bowie

Luigi's Mansion 2/Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is my current gaming occupation.


----------



## easpa

Currently playing through some of the DLC for Fire Emblem Awakening. It's really cool to see how the cast interacts with characters from past FE games.


----------



## Souji

ACNL (of course), Fire Emblem Awakening, Pokemon Y, Persona 4 (I have lost count at replays, I just really love that game).


----------



## MizukiiMoon

Animal Crossing New Leaf, of course  But, hoping to pick up Pokemon X real soonies~


----------



## Touko

Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Pokemon X.


----------



## Midoriya

Currently playing Pokemon X and Y, will return to SMTIV after I finish them.


----------



## Feraligator

Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Pok?mon Y.


----------



## demoness

Beyond: Two Souls and Pokemon Y.


----------



## bluegoat14

Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars


----------



## DJStarstryker

TBH, I've mostly been playing NL for the past few months. And... I'm getting bored. Not really of NL, but that I haven't really played other games. I think I need to start playing another one in addition. The problem is I can't decide if I want to 1) play a game I haven't played yet (Virtue's Last Reward), 2) replay an old game I already beat years ago (Final Fantasy Tactics), or 3) continue a game I am a good bit through but haven't beaten yet (Fire Emblem Awakening). 

I'm leaning towards 1 or 2. FE:A has fun gameplay but the story is a bit weak. I'm in the mood for good story.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

bluegoat14 said:


> Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars



SUPER MARIO RPG!!!! Love <3 


I'm currently playing New Leaf and WAITING ON POKEMON X TO ARRIVE AT MY HOUSE. 
Then I'll be addicted to that for a while.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

AC and KH3D I still played sometimes aside, I'm playing Pokemon Fire Red until I got my Pokemon X.


----------



## SugarKatie

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon/2


----------



## Croconaw

Pokemon X


----------



## LinDUNguin

New Leaf and Blacklight Retribution  And on and off civ 5, rogue legacy, and warframe.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Y.
But maybe for Halloween,might play some Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon and AC:NL.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Tonight I shall be playing Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate and probably some Pokemon Y. I've hardly got thought the Mirror of Fate storyline despite really liking it so far.


----------



## Psydye

Suave_Spencer said:


> Tonight I shall be playing Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate and probably some Pokemon Y. I've hardly got thought the Mirror of Fate storyline despite really liking it so far.


Underrated game, really awesome!!

Terraria for me tonight and the next week or so until I can get Wind Waker HD/Wii U bundle @_@...and my 3DS back so I can start playing New Leaf again, along with 'Mirrors of Fate..


----------



## Orange

Super Smash Bros. Melee, the first home console game I got.


----------



## th8827

PS3: Disgaea D2
3Ds: Animal Crossing New Leaf, Pok?mon Y, Phoenix Wright


----------



## Croconaw

Pokemon X


----------



## Chikusho

Up till 3 weeks ago Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for the 3DS

Playing now: Pokemon Y

IV Breeding and EV training!


----------



## Pixlplume

Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies!
It's so interesting! It's a same it's only accessible via the EShop


----------



## Croconaw

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Psydye

TLoZ: The Minish Cap, via emulation....'cause I'm bored and have nothing else.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Chikusho said:


> Up till 3 weeks ago Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for the 3DS
> 
> Playing now: Pokemon Y
> 
> IV Breeding and EV training!



You know, ironically, here in Japan I StreetPass *more* people playing Monster Hunter 4 than Pokemon X or Y. By a HUGE margin, even though MH4 came out a bit before X and Y. Even though X and Y are the top selling games in Japan right now. I don't get it.

I also have never StreetPassed someone playing Pokemon Y. Only X.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Playing Animal Crossing, new leaf. Thinking about firing up monster hunter ultimate on the WiiU again, but I am to busy at the moment maybe.


----------



## TwinkleShy

um currently playing pokemon x,acnland ac lets go to the city (playing the wii game right now)


----------



## haisu

animal crossing: new leaf, harvest moon: a new beginning, pokemon x and ace attorney!


----------



## Volvagia

pw-aa: dual destinies!! 

and i'm sorta on and off with pokemon x as well.


----------



## Psydye

DJStarstryker said:


> You know, ironically, here in Japan I StreetPass *more* people playing Monster Hunter 4 than Pokemon X or Y. By a HUGE margin, even though MH4 came out a bit before X and Y. Even though X and Y are the top selling games in Japan right now. I don't get it.
> 
> I also have never StreetPassed someone playing Pokemon Y. Only X.


..Lol, interesting. XD

Right now I'm playing....NOTHING! But may in a bit...


----------



## Feraligator

Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm in chapter 3 of Final Fantasy Tactics (the PSP version). Yes, played it before many times between the PS1 and PSP versions, but just felt in the mood to play it again.

I actually got myself waaaay ahead in NL a week or two ago. I still have another 2 weeks before I'll catch up in real life to what time it is in my town. I doubt I'll ignore NL that long though. I need to get the pile of leaves DLC before that ends. I also recently got Ankha thanks to a friend here, and she's been my dreamie since day 1.


----------



## skweegee

ACNL, Majora's Mask, Pokemon Fire Red, and Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## cannedcommunism

ANIMAL CROSSINGGGGGGG


----------



## BellGreen

JezDayy said:


> Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy.



You're so lucky! NA doesn't get it until Feb. 28.


----------



## Midoriya

Finishing my last time playing Pokemon Y, and then I'm going to try and finish SMT IV (I'm still stuck on trying to get to the roppongi region).  While finishing both of them I'll be playing AC:NL again too and trying to get the last upgrade for the market (I have TIY right now).


----------



## Silversea

Just Pokemon X right now. Will play New Leaf when December rolls around to finish the bug list.

I'm playing more of games I made though. Those things have to be tested a lot.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm juggling a lot of different games lately. New Leaf, Super Mario 3D World, Zelda: A Link Between Worlds, Pikmin 3, Theatrhythm Final Fantasy, and ACCF.


----------



## Heir

Been playing EarthBound


----------



## DJStarstryker

I've been replaying Final Fantasy XIII-2. Working on getting all of the fragments and paradox endings and everything, since I didn't bother the first time I played. I've got the powerhouse trio of Final Fantasy X and X-2 HD and Lightning Returns coming in the next few months, so I wanted to finally get that game off of my plate in prep for that.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Battlefield 4 - really enjoying the Attack Jets and Scout Helicopters, I always end up flying more than playing on foot or other vehicles


----------



## Silversea

DJStarstryker said:


> I've been replaying Final Fantasy XIII-2. Working on getting all of the fragments and paradox endings and everything, since I didn't bother the first time I played. I've got the powerhouse trio of Final Fantasy X and X-2 HD and Lightning Returns coming in the next few months, so I wanted to finally get that game off of my plate in prep for that.



Oh man. Good luck. There is so much to do in that game. The arcade annoyed me the most though.

I'm playing Animal Crossing right now, switching to Pokemon X when I need to.


----------



## Dr J

Starbound in about.. 15 minutes. And will not stop until I die[for real]


----------



## Midoriya

Been playing Sonic Lost World (Finished SMTIV about a week ago)


----------



## orangepeanut

Right now, I'm switching between Harvest Moon: A New Beginning and Animal Crossing: New Leaf!


----------



## Cassalot

Aside from Animal Crossing: New Leaf I've been playing Assassin's Creed IV. Tis a fun game~ I'd say the best of the series.


----------



## Silversea

Playing TF2 this morning, seeing what its about and why people hype over it so much, and perhaps practice for the game night if I get on for it.


----------



## Psydye

About to play A Link Between Worlds for the first time!! <3


----------



## bite

Currently locked onto Law path for Shin Megami Tensei IV! And playing ACNL of course hehe.


----------



## Omfa

Well, I've been trying to find time to play GTA V Online with some friends, but as silly as this may sound, I can't motivate myself to even turn on my PS3. xD


----------



## Gingersnap

I've been playing an excellent game called The Binding of Issac, extremely fun, extremely addicting.
Not recommended for younger members of the community though, its pretty disturbing.


----------



## Chikusho

Just playing A Link Between Worlds at the moment, on the way to doing the Dark Palace dungeon next.


----------



## Tortimer

Since my PC is my primary gaming device at college, I've been playing a lot of Risk of Rain and Starbound. Both are excellent, especially if you've got some buddies to play with (these games have been great ways to keep in touch with people from back home).


----------



## DJStarstryker

I completely finished FFXIII-2 over the weekend. All fragments, all endings, etc. There's nothing else to do. 

I decided to start playing Fire Emblem Awakening again. I stopped playing when NL came out. I decided to completely start over since I don't remember much of what I was working on at the time. It took me 2 hours of trying repeatedly to beat chapter 6 last night because the enemies kept being cheap and luck was not in my favor (enemies would hit me with only 51% chance of hitting, but I'd miss with a 96% chance of hitting... WUT). I hated this battle the first time I played the game too. Argh.


----------



## VagabondMage

Honestly, just *AC: NL*.  I really ought to get back into the swing of *Pokemon X*, though.  That's kind of next on my to-do-list.


----------



## Chris.

Bioshock Infinite and Marvel: Ultimate Alliance


----------



## Box9Missingo

Pok?mon X


----------



## SockHead

Mario Kart 7, Team Fortress 2. Bout sums it up


----------



## Dica

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds and sometimes World of Warcraft.


----------



## Kyomiku

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Mabinogi, Pokemon Y (and very soon I will also be playing Bravely Default)


----------



## Kinseinohime

Other than ACNL, I'm still grinding through my Support Log for Fire Emblem: Awakening and finishing off Zelda: Oracle of Ages. Trying to keep my game schedule clear for Bravely Default on Christmas Day!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

I've started yet another new save on Lord of the Rings: The Third Age. Still a very good game.


----------



## Alienfish

New Leaf, duh. Otherwise Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion. One of the better RTS and beautiful graphics and a gameplay that is understandable *coughsomeothergamescough*


----------



## Box9Missingo

Pok?mon X. Working on a shiny hunt for a Sneasel.


----------



## Pixlplume

Starting Paper Mario TTYD over again! Just beat Hooktail!


----------



## Thunder

Assassin's Creed IV, Ace Attorney: Justice for All, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and to continue with the a-train

Pokemon X.


----------



## Redacted

I just got a PS3 so Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Replaying The Walking Dead Season 1 and 400 Days before I start with Season 2.


----------



## KCourtnee

Only ACNL. Except I haven't played in a week until today.
I want Harvest Moon


----------



## Pixlplume

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door, Mario Kart 64, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and Rune Factory 4.

I love the holidays


----------



## Box9Missingo

Pok?mon X. Been shiny hunting for the heck of it.


----------



## Koij

Tomb Raider: Anniversary, which is one of the few Tomb Raider games I haven't finished. I get Professor Layton and The Azran Legacy tomorrow and New Leaf the day after that, so who can tell when I'll finally finish Anniversary. Poor Lara, underprioritized. ; _ ;


----------



## 001rich100

ACNL (_but who's shocked anyways?_)


----------



## Squeaky

Near the end of The Last of Us... waited too long to play it


----------



## Psydye

Lately I'be been playing RE4 for the PS2.


----------



## Meira

Animal Crossing: New Leaf 
I haven't gotten around to playing Zelda or KH yet D:<
Animal Crossing is taking up my time


----------



## Jonesey

Animal crossing new leaf, Zelda A link between worlds, pokemon X and paper mario sticker star is on the go atm.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Rune Factory 4 and NL. I'm playing RF4 nearly all of the time! I play NL at least every other day. I got Wind Waker HD yesterday and I'll probably play it tomorrow.


----------



## Amnesia

Pokemon X - Gonna go hatch me some Eevees ~


----------



## Zeiro

Final Fantasy VIII, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pokemon Y.


----------



## mayor lisa

Animal crossing new leaf and Zelda a link between world's 

Thinking of getting harvest moon a new beginning but I have heard it's bad:/


----------



## Megan.

Animal Crossing New Leaf. c:


----------



## Pai-tan

Grand Theft Auto V and A Link Between Worlds (on top of New Leaf of course)
|D


----------



## yuharam

Pok?mon X! currently breeding and EV training ~!


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Animal Crossing New Leaf and Sonic Lost World (3DS). I also found my box of PS1 games, so I've started my favourite game on that console. Spyro: Year of the Dragon. I never actually completed it when I was younger, hopefully I will this time.


----------



## MaleficStar

Animal Crossing New leaf, Pok?mon X and Shin megami Tensei IV


----------



## Big Forum User

KCourtnee said:


> Only ACNL. Except I haven't played in a week until today.
> I want Harvest Moon



Which one?

now for me

Oh playing ACNL    ACNL     ACNL         ACNL          ACNL                                      ACNL


----------



## Gizmodo

So many outstanding 3ds games i need to finish

Kid Icarus (have had for years)
Luigis Mansion
Link between Worlds
Mario & Luigi Dream Team


----------



## Thunder

Tekken Tag Tournament 2

I love fighting games, but

God, do I hate fighting games.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Animal crossing new leaf, mario kart and some dancing game for the wii u


----------



## Cou

Animal Crossing: New Leaf has taken over my life! zzZ

I need time to play my other games, you're not my only game new leaf. 

Terrible idea to buy Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulation at the same time as acnl -_- Or at least I should've beat it first


----------



## Thunder

Played some Shadow of the Colossus and Okami.


----------



## Pixlplume

Doing a Pokemon Platinum Wedlocke! :]


----------



## Flinn

Animal crossing and pokemon x
hopefully fire emblem soon.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Lego Marvel Super Heroes and Madden 25, and the daily New Leaf and Pok?mon Y.


----------



## Omfa

I am currently playing FIFA 14


----------



## Bacon-san

Pokemon Black 2 and LOZ TP.


----------



## Nintendonerdgirl

Super Mario Bros (3DS) Animal crossing new leaf and wild world


----------



## Orange

For some reason I start playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl again in January every year.


----------



## Espurr96

I'm cycling between pokemon X, New Leaf, and Team Fortress 2. Occasionally sticking in some Sonic the Hedgehog 3D.


----------



## Amnesia

Animal Crossing New Leaf ~


----------



## Iris Mist

Pokemon X and AC: New Leaf, been playing a bit more Pokemon since I just started a shiny hunt.


----------



## McMuffinburger

I am playing pokemon y and i just got mario kart 7 a couple of days ago!


----------



## Beary

Pokemon Y, Harvest Moon: A NewBeginning, ACNL, and many others x3


----------



## Cress

Mainly Super Mario 3D World and Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Probably obvious, but I'm playing ACNL right now. Then I play AA: Dual Destinies when my villagers start telling me I need to take a break. 8U


----------



## Seastar

AC:NL right now. I'm starting to get bored of it & might play something else.


----------



## Cou

Currently playing AA: Trials and Tribulations.

AA: Justice For All case 2 and 4 scarred me omfg.


----------



## Redacted

The Last of Us. So far it's great!


----------



## L. Lawliet

Link between world's, new leaf, x and y, sonic lost worlds, left for dead 2, Lego marvel, wind waker, metroid prime, and Mario kart double dash


----------



## Jaze

at the moment i play pokemon x when there's nothing left to do in new leaf for the day.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hmm, more games or just one? MOAR!!! Animal Crossing New Leaf and Skylanders Swap Force.

(Seriously. Am I the only person on this site that plays skylanders?) I got bored over pokemon for now.


----------



## Kayleigh

New Leaf (obviously), and I've got Pokemon White and Puzzle Quest 2 on hold.


----------



## PepperStick

New Leaf, obviously, and Kid Icarus: Uprising.


----------



## unravel

League of idiots legends.


----------



## MayorIsabel

Was playing Fire Emblem: Awakening, but I'm getting stressed out over a really hard battle, so I may just leave it till the morning and play AC:NL now.


----------



## Cou

Finally finally finally got AA dual destinies!!!!!

I need to sleep omg I have school


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Going back to Kid Icarus: Uprising. Determined to get past the stage I got stuck on.


----------



## Seastar

Animal Crossing New Leaf. When I'm done with the daily stuff, I think I'll play Kirby's Dream Collection because I'm soooo bored.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

_Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ and _The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds._


----------



## Luxy

Dreamy Luigi said:


> _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ and _The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds._



What you said

But also Skyward Sword, Wind Waker, Spirit Tracks (not really). I'm kinda worthless about finishing games.


----------



## Pixlplume

Playing Puyo Pop: 15th Anniversary and AC:NL.
I'd be impressed if anyone knew of the former.


----------



## skweegee

New Leaf, Pok?mon Emerald, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Guitar Hero 3, and the Guitar Hero: On Tour series.


----------



## Pahsmina

Sweet~I Love Puyo pop! C: 

Currently playing Attack of the Friday monsters. It's super cozy and cute even if you don't to much. Other than that I play lots of Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Phantasy Star Online 2.


----------



## Alienfish

Etinceru said:


> Playing Puyo Pop: 15th Anniversary and AC:NL.
> I'd be impressed if anyone knew of the former.



Do want PP.

Anyways, Code of Princess. Finally got it off our dumb eshop because we never got physical in EU  Still great though.


----------



## Laurina

Took a break for a couple weeks from Animal Crossing, just picked it back up and trying to squeeze a little bit of play time everyday. Recently beat Pokemon X and spent a few days messing around with after story stuff. But A Link Between Worlds a week ago and it's been my main focus now. 

Unfortunately, I already want to buy a new game. Humph.


----------



## BigBossCobra

Rogue Galaxy at the moment.  I love this, it's like Outlaw Star and Pirates of the Caribbean crossed together.  I hope it gets remade in HD for PS3 or, at the very least, ported to PS4 as a classic title.


----------



## Slowpoke

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf, of course!
But other than that, I'm currently playing Harvest Moon GB on the Virtual Console of the 3DS.*


----------



## MonoSpectator

Well, other than Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I've been playing Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Pokemon Y, and LoZ: Link Between Worlds. Also just picked up LoZ: Four Swords Adventures from the eShop. Aaaand I'm planning on working speed running Super Mario 64, Banjo Kazooie, and Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Farobi

Counter Strike: Global Offensive
& Flappy Bird. Screw that game.


----------



## Maakun

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix on Proud Mode, and a bit of Dragon's Crown here and there.


----------



## SockHead

Falling in love with Diablo 3 all over again. Oh yea and new leaf (random i know)


----------



## easpa

Saints Row 4. Basically a 50 euro DLC for the previous game, but it's fun enough to stop me from caring.


----------



## Mr. Puppypuncher

I'm currently having some sort of a love-hate relationship with Xcom: Enemy Within on Classic mode.

It's a Fire Emblem type game that kicks you in the nuts for every wrong decision you make.

And it's totally worth it.


----------



## emeraldfox

Portal 2, and I just finished Game Dev Tycoon :3


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

I'm currently playing:

Animal Crossing New Leaf on 3DS (duh!)
Pokemon Y on 3DS
FIFA 14 on Xbox One
and Battlefield 4 on Xbox One

Click the game to see some clips of me playing them lol


----------



## Box9Missingo

Pok?mon X
Little Big Planet Vita


----------



## Libra

I am currently playing "Animal Crossing New Leaf" (of course!) on my Nintendo 3DS and also "Art of Balance Touch!" which I played the demo of yesterday and then bought and downloaded it (only 7 EUR so quite cheap!). I really enjoy playing it; it's relaxing and challenging at the same time. ^_^ I have also bought and downloaded the latest Professor Layton but I have yet to begin playing it (and actually I should finish my other Layton game first; I stopped playing at some point - I can't even remember why! - and now I have no idea where I've placed my game cartridge ;-; ).


----------



## Micah

Been playing the crap out of Borderlands 2 recently.


----------



## R3i

New Leaf & Bravely Default demo (getting the full game next month)


----------



## Kirito

Animal crossing new leaf, pokemon y, kid Icarus, flappy bird, clash of clans, and knat.


----------



## fforvendetta

floppy fish.


----------



## Farobi

Kingdom Hearts: dream drop distance before i trade it for Link Between worlds.

I suck in all Square enix games i cant even get past honkmonkey smh


----------



## RhinoK

Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII
Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## mob

Day Z


----------



## Thunder

Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World: The Game


----------



## unravel

Dota 2
Laughing at pinoy player (He played as drow), He failed to insulted me in front of the players by calling me noob and you know what's sad? He got 4 kills 16 deaths while I got 13 kills 3 deaths.wkwkwkw

#Pinoytrashtalkersunited ?


----------



## Farobi

whats a pinoy? 

JUST WANT YOU TO CLARIFY CAUSE SOME OF THE COMMUNITY MAY NOT NOW K???


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> whats a pinoy?
> 
> JUST WANT YOU TO CLARIFY CAUSE SOME OF THE COMMUNITY MAY NOT NOW K???



Some people knows what it means, if they do not know what it means then don't have to know it.


----------



## Mariah

I just bought The Walking Dead season one yesterday.
So that.


----------



## Pixlplume

Octodad: The Dadliest Catch.

That game is amazing. And the controls are so wonky.


----------



## akirb

new leaf (ofc)
guild wars 2, civ 5 (so addicting), gta 5, some others.


----------



## Libra

Ace Attorney Dual Destinies. It's my first Ace Attorney game, but I'm really loving it.


----------



## CM Mark

Pokemon Y, doing a Starter Challenge.


----------



## Amy Rose

I'm on a pretty huge AC:NL binge right now, haha, but I'm working on Bravely Default (pretty close to finishing it, absolutely love it)


----------



## frosting

Need for Speed: The Run! I wasn't a fan of the hot pursuit so I bought need for speed the other day and I'm having a blast. Also GTA V on the side.


----------



## Bowie

Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## LadyScion

GTA V and Black ops 2


----------



## Nightray

Playing Black Ops zombies right now, and sometimes playing Ghosts multiplayer 
Sometimes I will play Borderlands 2.


----------



## juneau

Finished South Park: The Stick of Truth last week, continuing with Bravely Default now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Pokemon X, Pokemon Y, Animal Crossing New Leaf, and Gran Turismo 6.


----------



## Nerd House

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf (DUH)
PC: Farcry 3, Terraria, STarbound, Edge of Space, Under the Ocean
PS3: Metal Gear Rising: Revengance, Ni No Kuni, Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster, Tales of Symphonia Chronicles
PS VITA: Ys: Memories of Celceta
PSP: Ys Seven
PS4: Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag, Thief
Gamecube: Chibi Robo, Luigi's Mansion
PS2: Dawn of Mana, Persona 3 FES, Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories
PS1: Final Fantasy IX, Tales of Destiny II, Lunar 2: Eternal Blue
SNES: Earthbound, Mario RPG, Chrono Trigger
Genesis: Gunstar Heroes, Sonic 3 and Knuckles, Shinobi 3
Nintendo 64: Bomberman 64, Quest 64
GBA: Sigma Star Saga, Mega Man Battle Network 2, Mega Man Battle Chip Challenge


Ok, I think I'm done. xD
Me and my entire household are gamers. We go to work, come home, game our brains out, then repeat every day!


----------



## Salem

acnl ofc. But also FFX/X-2 HD


----------



## Pixlplume

Pom Gets Wifi? Oops.


----------



## unravel

Bravely default
guys I need help add me please (Building Norende thing)


----------



## Alienfish

Secret Agent Clank. Hilarious af


----------



## demoness

FFX/X-2 HD, Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete, Infamous: Second Son, MGS5: GZ, Lightning Returns, Chrono Trigger DS, FFIV DS, Yoshi's "New" Island, Disgaea 4, and Atelier Rorona.

It's been ages since I played FFX and X-2.  HD Remaster couldn't have come at a better time.  I'm having the most fun with Infamous by far, though.


----------



## Thunder

How's GZ so far? I would've got it in a heartbeat, but the length of the game kind of put me off.

Persona 3


----------



## iLoveYou

Flappy Bird. 

I find it's so much easier on a computer rather than on a tablet. My high score on a computer is muchmuch higher than that on my tablet.


----------



## Sloom

Transformice c:


----------



## Celes

Bravely Default :]


----------



## Alienfish

Phantasy Star Portable 2. Which is really good and the camera is not flimsy at all. 

Also scratch my above post about Clank, it sucked.


----------



## demoness

Thunder said:


> How's GZ so far?



If you're the type to really soak in a game, and by soak in I mean you go through every nuance the game throws at you and pace yourself, you can probably stretch it up towards a six to ten hour experience, but if you feel you can hold off until Phantom Pain comes, it might be a good idea to.  For all we know it'll be included in a full edition or drop in price or something.  I'm sort of regretting shelling out $30 bucks for a pre-order without taking length complaints seriously.


----------



## Thunder

Umeko said:


> Phantasy Star Portable 2. Which is really good and the camera is not flimsy at all.



The controls were a little uncomfortable, but probably the best you could do for a psp game.



Agent Kite said:


> If you're the type to really soak in a game, and by soak in I mean you go through every nuance the game throws at you and pace yourself, you can probably stretch it up towards a six to ten hour experience, but if you feel you can hold off until Phantom Pain comes, it might be a good idea to. For all we know it'll be included in a full edition or drop in price or something. I'm sort of regretting shelling out $30 bucks for a pre-order without taking length complaints seriously.



Yeah, I'm kind of banking on some Phantom Pain release price drop or bundle.


----------



## Flop

The Last of Us


----------



## Piroshi

I just started Xenoblade Chronicles over again. I never beat it the first time through but I wanted to start over from the beginning, and I feel like I can make some better decisions now to make things easier on me later on now that I know what to expect.


----------



## Jawile

I just restarted Pokemon White; I'll be doing an Ice Mono-type challenge this time around.


----------



## Hot

Town of Salem. What else?
I need to stop. Ugh.


----------



## KingofHearts

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Pokemon X, Pokemon Y, Animal Crossing New Leaf



This and Tales of Phantasia


----------



## keepitshay

Cold said:


> Town of Salem. What else?
> I need to stop. Ugh.



I decided to check it out and you got me hooked


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm mainly playing New Leaf, Disney Magical World, and Picross e. When I can, I'm also playing some Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze and Super Mario 3D World, but it's hard finding enough time for everything.


----------



## Jawile

The Stanley Parable.

_"Stanley was so bad at following directions, it's incredible he wasn't fired years ago."_


----------



## Hamaro22

I'm playing J Stars Victory Vs. pretty damn fun game. Vegeta spammers are annoying but they usually only do one move so it's fairly easy to counter them.


----------



## Alienfish

Random PSP titles... Gonna start on Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters. Hopefully it's better than Secret Agent Clank :c


----------



## Zura

Pokemon Y


----------



## Libra

The demo of Fire Emblem: Awakening, haha.


----------



## ~Yami~

Dangan ronpa:Trigger happy havoc :3


----------



## unravel

Dead Space.


----------



## Autumnia

Knack


----------



## Cou

okay I've been playing Sims 3 omg totally forgot I have life..


----------



## Amarain

Currently playing Mabinogi and ACNL at the same time.


----------



## Cou

Okay, getting back to Animal Crossing, yee


----------



## Plaspakie

Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer.


----------



## SockHead

Been playing Twilight Princess everyday lately


----------



## Plaspakie

Sitting around waiting to be summoned on Dark Souls II...


----------



## Hot

Currently playing Katherine.
Taking a break from Town of Salem.


----------



## th8827

Dark Souls 2. I'm already on NG+.


----------



## BellManAC

Animal Crossing New Leaf pretty much daily! 

Also trying to get back into Pokemon Y, but I got stuck at some part...so I gotta work on figuring it out


----------



## unravel

Bravely Default
I'm rich now


----------



## Farobi

Bravely Default <33 Got it just 5 hours ago or so
also playing ACNL before I reset my game.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> *Bravely Default <33 Got it just 5 hours ago* or so
> also playing ACNL before I reset my game.



LIAR! Gonna play Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
I'm soo stupid now I know where to go ;U


----------



## cherche

i'm on my third full run of fire emblem: awakening, trying to get a full support log.


----------



## Comet

Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town and Super Hexagon


----------



## Nerd House




----------



## Sumia

Animal Crossing and Theatrhythm mostly, but I'm playing multiple games at the same time.


----------



## Glaceon2000

I'm playing Animal Crossing and Pokemon Y mostly. I've been busy with both; finishing my paths in AC and EV training a new team in pokemon.


----------



## shirou

AC obviously! But I've also been playing a old favorite, Hamtaro: Rainbow Rescue. (I'm tempted to play Borderlands again, but it'll have to wait.)


----------



## Sumia

Layton vs Wright for now \o/


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Persona 3 Portable:> I like it so far, but dungeons are extremely boring:/


----------



## jvgsjeff

Playing a lot of 3DS lately: New Leaf, Disney Magical World, and a little Picross e too.


----------



## Pixlplume

I just beat Jazzpunk! That ending was so random though.
Still playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Nerd House

jvgsjeff said:


> Playing a lot of 3DS lately:  *Disney Magical World*



How is that? I just got an email and it was like...

"You've playing Animal Crossing. Now try this!"


----------



## jvgsjeff

Adol the Red said:


> How is that?



I'm liking it a lot. Even though it has its share of things in common with Animal Crossing, it doesn't really feel like a Animal Crossing game. It has action stages, farming, and you can run your own cafe. It has a lot of variety and tons of things to collect.


----------



## Nerd House

jvgsjeff said:


> I'm liking it a lot. Even though it has its share of things in common with Animal Crossing, it doesn't really feel like a Animal Crossing game. It has action stages, farming, and you can run your own cafe. It has a lot of variety and tons of things to collect.



*Adds to wishlist*


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Mario Kart 7 and Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze.


----------



## Vinathi

Now that I finally *almost* completely Black 2 and transferred my Pokemon team over to Pokemon X just an hour ago, I can finally actually start the game. However, I don't have that much playing time. So right now, I'm just playing FE:A, SMT IV, and AC:NL and it's going pretty chaotically.


----------



## Alienfish

Deception IV for PS vita.

It's disturbed af but I love those games XD dem japanese <3


----------



## unravel

Dota 2 in a few mins I will go to sleep wew its 5 PM here and Im damn sleepy


----------



## Kathryn1978

Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate on DS and Fable Anniversary.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Lego batman 2 for 3ds lol


----------



## Libra

Started _Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney_ today! But I'm also playing _Fire Emblem: Awakening_. I really need to decide on one game and keep playing that until the end, though, because with my switching games all the time, I'm not getting _anywhere_ with any of them (as an example; in _Pok?mon X_ I _still_ haven't gotten to the second gym -_-').


----------



## PurplPanda

Animal Crossing: New Leaf xD


----------



## ACNiko

Currently playing Metroid Fusion. Bought it in the Wii U eShop. It's the first Metroid game I play, and after defeating two bosses I have to say... I don't like it that much.

Also playing Super Mario 3D World – now THAT is a fantastic game! Would not go as far as saying it's better than Super Mario Galaxy or Super Mario Galaxy 2, but it's definitely better than 3D Land and all of the New Super Mario Bros. games.


----------



## Cottonbunnie

I'm on GTA 5 while island hopping for a silver axe ._.


----------



## Caius

Drakengard 2 for the 39th time.


----------



## Hot

Currently playing through all of the creepypasta/.exe games cause YOLO.


----------



## Zedark

I'm currently playing trial fusion although im not really enjoying it so far


----------



## Alienfish

Recently gotten back into Civ V. Addicting sht*t


----------



## unravel

Playing (again) Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!! Using emulator err the flashcard is with Farobi dang it.


----------



## Pixlplume

Playing Tomodachi Collection for the DS, so addicting - can't wait for the 3DS version. <3


----------



## Zura

I am currently playing what is called the The bell tree


----------



## Kashuei

God Eater 2 on PSP...


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse

Lego Marvel Super Heroes

Bought it on a whim in the steam sale and despite hardly knowing a thing about Marvel, it's crazy fun. There are probably about three-trillion characters to unlock too.


----------



## Mayaa

Animal Crossing and League of Legends the most.


----------



## Cotori

Slowly getting through FE:A and replaying KH3D. And Animal Crossing, of course.


----------



## Nerd House

MisterNeedleMouse said:


> Lego Marvel Super Heroes
> 
> Bought it on a whim in the steam sale and despite hardly knowing a thing about Marvel, it's crazy fun. There are probably about three-trillion characters to unlock too.



Greenmangaming had all the other LEGO games (Except Star Wars and Indiana Jones) on sale a few days ago....I got all of those and the Marvel Heroes one on Steam! 

Now playing Bravely Default!


----------



## Farobi

I'm currently trying to finish *Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds*. I'll trade it for other 3DS games once I'm done with it  Probably Bravely Default, Mario Party, or Harvest Moon A New Beginning.


----------



## Sataric

Just like many others seem to have posted before me, I am currently playing through Bravely Default as well. I like it a lot!
This Friday however, Dark Souls 2 will be released on PC, and that will likely be the game I spend most of my spare time on instead.


----------



## potbellypiggy

UGH, I have about twenty games on the go! ACNL three games on two systems, gotta finish Harvest Moon ANB (it got reallly boring for me at the end), Zelda Ocarina of time 3ds (gotta just do the final castle and final boss!) on the 3ds's. 

On the ps3 I'm halfway through Ni No Kuni, on the ps2 gotta finish Dark Cloud (again!) and almost done with Katamari Damacy. 

There's a pile of games here that we've gotta get to at some point (partner is a games writer!) but it seems as if there is NO TIME! (that and I play NL far, far too much!) LOVE Ni No Kuni though.


----------



## Nerd House

Farobi said:


> I'm currently trying to finish *Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds*. I'll trade it for other 3DS games once I'm done with it  Probably Bravely Default, Mario Party, or Harvest Moon A New Beginning.



Noooooooo keep it, but definitely get Bravely Default!


----------



## Trundle

League of Legends mostly, with the occasional Minecraft and Animal Crossing.


----------



## blackroserandom

Sims 3, Skyrim and some Animal Crossing sprinkled in.


----------



## toxapex

I have always and will always be playing this: 

http://www.mcgov.co.uk/zahada.html


----------



## Mercermancer

ACNL & Mario and Luigi Dream Team.​


----------



## Zura

This was the easiest egg.


----------



## Liseli

ACNL and Mabinogi.


----------



## cherche

replaying pokemon y and dragon age: origins


----------



## Sumia

Beside actively AC, Layton vs Wright and Theatrhythm, I'm going to try Deception IV and sorcery saga, both on Vita.


----------



## Laurina

Picked up Animal Crossing a few days ago, starting to get back into the daily routine stuff. Disney Magical World has been occupying a lot of my time the past week c:


----------



## TaliZorah

Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer!
Don't hate, I LOVE PvE!

Thinking about playing some Guild Wars 2 later too...​


----------



## Thunder

I had a lot of fun with the Mass Effect multiplayer, even if I never beat the original trilogy :X

Beat Persona 3 Portable last night.


----------



## Piroshi

I'm replaying Okami right now. I'm planning on doing a 100% run this time, which I still haven't bothered to do despite the number of times I've played it.


----------



## TaliZorah

Piroshi said:


> I'm replaying Okami right now. I'm planning on doing a 100% run this time, which I still haven't bothered to do despite the number of times I've played it.



Okami is one of the best games I've ever played.
I like replaying it to rack up money and end game prizes. ​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> I had a lot of fun with the Mass Effect multiplayer, even if I never beat the original trilogy :X
> 
> Beat Persona 3 Portable last night.



-gasp- :'o
You should, it's definitely worth!​


----------



## Saturniidae

I downloaded metal gear solid for old times sake . I remember when it first game out on playstation. 
one of the best games of all time. I'm up to psycho mantis at the moment.


----------



## oak

This is like my fourth time attempting to start Pokemon X & idk I just can't get into it. :c I know i'll play it one day, just not now lol.


----------



## unravel

LIMBO
I got it from someone


----------



## SockHead

NBA Street, Elder Scrolls Online, Pokemon Emerald. Pretty much it ATM.


----------



## Cou

Decided to pick up Pokemon X and still playing New Leaf


----------



## TheFirefox456

NEW LEAF DUH. ITZ AWSOMGDDJJHFHGIDCKHCGSDKHJBKGHBDJQQSDHOJHKHGCGKYUC. Sorry. I am playing new leaf tho. =|


----------



## Libra

_Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies_ because I keep switching between games. But my goal is to complete/finish this game before the end of next week! (Well, that's the plan, anyway, let's see if I can actually do it...)


----------



## Chromie

Libra said:


> _Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies_ because I keep switching between games. But my goal is to complete/finish this game before the end of next week! (Well, that's the plan, anyway, let's see if I can actually do it...)



I actually started the Ace Attorney series recently and I'm up to Turnabout Big Top in Ace Attorney: Justice for All myself! The first game though was amazing!


----------



## Hot

Harvest Moon: ANB (3DS), Smite, and Cook-Serve-Delicious (Steam game).

I would also say IMVU, but it's really just something I leave open and it's not really a game IMO.


----------



## Libra

Chromie said:


> I actually started the Ace Attorney series recently and I'm up to Turnabout Big Top in Ace Attorney: Justice for All myself! The first game though was amazing!



_Dual Destinies_ is my first game and I'm absolutely loving it. I also got _Apollo Justice_ which I've played a little (but like I said; I keep switching between games). I haven't gotten any of the other games yet. I'm hoping the 3DS remake of the original trilogy will come to Europe, though. I did order _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright_ and should receive that next week. I plan on playing that once I've finished _Dual Destinies_ (I'm currently playing the fourth case, there's one more case after that but apparently it takes up to eight hours).


----------



## Alienfish

Demon Gaze. Really good. bewbs. <3

Also too addicted to Civ V at the moment e_e


----------



## Nerd House

Cold said:


> I would also say IMVU, but it's really just something I leave open and it's not really a game IMO.



Really thats more of a glorified chat program 
I used to "play" it as well, years ago.


----------



## rockthemike13

Libra said:


> _Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies_ because I keep switching between games. But my goal is to complete/finish this game before the end of next week! (Well, that's the plan, anyway, let's see if I can actually do it...)



Hecks ya, Phoenix Wright is awesome!  I beat it way back, but recently started playing again, because of the whole DLC thing I bought a while ago and never got to playing.

Killer whales


----------



## Mercedes

Treeworld for iOS

- - - Post Merge - - -

And acnl pokemon x


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Omg, Guild Wars 2, Don't Starve, ACNL, and Sims 3. ^^


----------



## unravel

Rune Factory 2 because of someone's profile pic


Spoiler:  I ship


----------



## lazuli

*other than acnl, ace attorney and pokemon x (wwhich i got over a month ago and i only havve 7 badges*


----------



## U s a g i

Xbox: Nothing as of now. Haven't touched it for months. I last played Ghosts on it though.
PS3: Same as xbox lol I last played MGS on it!~ Legacy edition ftw.
3DS: ACNL, FE:Awakening, and Conception II~
Steam: Warframe, Goat Simulator, Starbound​


----------



## Gingersnap

Mostly ACNL, Retro City Rampage City DX, and Monster Hunter 3 for the 3DS. 
All really fun games.


----------



## Nerd House

Bravely Default, all day err'day


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Lately I've been playing Animal Crossing NL, Pokemon Y and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of the Sky (one of my favourite games)


----------



## nammie

just ACNL and pokemon X..... and I'll get the layton x phoenix wright game whenever they finally release that in NA ugh


----------



## The Hidden Owl

NL, Super Mario 3D World, was playing Toontown... XP


----------



## Laurina

Still Extremely addicted to Disney Magical World. About to pick up a copy of Mario Kart 7, since it's ten dollars off. Pretty excited for it.


----------



## Zii

I've been playing Dark Souls II. It took a few hours for me to get into it, but it's pretty awesome so far. Unfortunately, I'm a bit stuck at the moment though, unless something magical is behind this group of ambushing enemies I found. xD


----------



## Melyora

Some League of Legends of my friends are online, a lot of ACNL, and before that I was playing Bravely Default. Only at Chapter 5 though, but ACNL took over XD Gotta get back to Bravely Default though.


----------



## Libra

Going to start playing _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ now. <3


----------



## Alice

Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. Might get back into DOTA again.


----------



## unravel

Alice said:


> Might get back into DOTA again.



Yes yes please do

Just dance @ timezone and it's awkward LOL


----------



## Nerd House

Melyora said:


> Some League of Legends of my friends are online, a lot of ACNL, and before that I was playing Bravely Default. Only at Chapter 5 though, but ACNL took over XD Gotta get back to Bravely Default though.



I'm in Ch5 as well. Just unlocked Vampire...make absolutely sure you do that side-quest! The info you get while doing is it essential!!

Aside from Bravely Default, I am playing:

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Feed The Beast: Monster
Team Fortress 2
King Arthur's Gold
LEGO Harry Potter Years 1-4
Shadowrun Returns
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning


----------



## Plaspakie

Being frustratingly killed in Dark Souls II. Flippin' Darklurker...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Alice said:


> Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. Might get back into DOTA again.



Yesyesyesyes


----------



## Sataric

I have already gotten over sixty hours put into Dark Souls 2 on the PC, even though it's only been out for a little over a week now - But I think this is the most excited I have ever been regarding a game release (Except maybe for Pokemon Silver when I was a young child) and it's a pretty amazing game. There is a few issues here and there with some of the mechanics in my opinion, but overall an extremely well-polished game that people will talk about for years to come. I have put my Bravely Default aside until I am done with the Dark Souls experience.


----------



## AppleCracker

Amnesia: Dark Descent, ACNL, Pokemon battle Trozei, and South Park: Stick of Truth


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Persona 4 Golden 0w0


----------



## Leopardfire

I've been playing ACNL and a Pokemon X nuzlocke. I picked up Kirby: Triple Deluxe yesterday, it's been super fun. <3


----------



## Nerd House

This, this, this, and this.


----------



## NyaaChan

Apart from AC and Sims (lately my addiction came back to Sims 3).

Need to finish Dragons Dogma, Torchlight 2 and Darkness 2. Almost finishing TL 2 just need some more time to finish it once and for all


----------



## bigger34

ACNL and World of Warcraft.


----------



## MayorSaki

ACNL and Pokemon XY c:


----------



## Pixlplume

ACNL, Triple Deluxe, Puyo Pop Fever, Pokemon Y & Yellow, and Bust-a-Move 4. Oh jesus. o3o


----------



## Psydye

I've been playing a lot of Mercenary Kings lately, on Steam.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> I've been playing a lot of Mercenary Kings lately, on Steam.



Oh, I've seen that, any good? ;D


----------



## mannieblaze23

You know, I've been on an old school kick lately.  So I've been playing NES Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2... its been years since I've play these game...


----------



## skylerracerGT

Asphalt 8 on my laptop... at school...


----------



## Nerd House

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team!


----------



## Psydye

Jun said:


> Oh, I've seen that, any good? ;D


He*l yeah! Rather like the customization and such(I have a Cat-holding-shotgun shotgun, it makes meow sounds when I blast lol). I'd recommend if you're a fan of Metal Slug or those types of games but heck, I'd recommend it in general! Really good game IMO!


----------



## Alienfish

Nice nice, I'll so much have a look now ahah  thanks!


----------



## th8827

ACNL and Wildstar open beta


----------



## Farobi

Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Pokemon Showdown!, and other Steam Games.


----------



## Nerd House




----------



## Libra

The _Art of Balance: Touch!_ I'm surprisingly bad at it...


----------



## unravel




----------



## OmegaRid

A Link to the Past... the real cartridge! Well, the sticker is bilingual (Canadian copy probably) but it's not the Player's Choice edition. Got a CRT TV this week so...


----------



## Libra

Pok?mon X and I _so_ wish I could get more into the story. I'm having such a hard time staying interested and finding the game fun; I have no idea what's wrong with me. At this rate, the new games will be out before I finish X, blah.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

The Walking Dead Season 1 and The Wolf Among Us. Haven't been playing them as much as I wanted to lately, but I'll get around to it soon!


----------



## skylerracerGT

rfactor, just brushing up on my drifting skills before i join a drift server.


----------



## Rika092

Pokemon X! I still have a long way to go before reaching the finish line XD


----------



## Redacted

Cave Story


----------



## Farobi

The Binding of Isaac, Far Cry 3 (loving this one <3), Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Saints Row: The Third, Garry's Mod.


Landmark and perhaps anything on Steam Sales will be on my list sooner or later.


----------



## Oblivia

I just bought SteamWorld Dig from the eShop.  HIGHLY recommended if you like platformers, Terraria, and very well-drawn and addictive games.


----------



## Nymeri

Oblivia said:


> I just bought SteamWorld Dig from the eShop.  HIGHLY recommended if you like platformers, Terraria, and very well-drawn and addictive games.



Gotta agree with this. To be honest, I did not expect it to be a good game. But I was very wrong there. Probably one of the best, if not the best out on eshop! 

And I'm currently replaying Skyrim, addicted :>


----------



## Hot

Harvest Moon on the PS2 and Loadout.


----------



## Bowie

Currently, I'm playing Luigi's Mansion 2/Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and to be honest, I'm a little bit disappointed. I mean, I loved the first game. Luigi's Mansion was just one of those irreplaceable games, which normally doesn't go well with a sequel, although a lot of people seemed to want it. The sequel is a lot more comical, and, well, bright. The first game had a more disturbing atmosphere, which went well with the concept. I also think the game would've been a lot better on the Wii U. I mean, they may decide to put it on the Wii U eventually, but, they should've waited until they could, at least, release both versions at once. When they announced the sequel, I knew it was gonna be downgraded in comparison to the first game, but I never thought they'd downgrade as much as they did. I mean, why is there more than one mansion? But, aside from all that, I think redesigning the ghosts was a terrible idea. They could've added one or two new ghosts, but they didn't need to turn them all into giggling blobs of jelly, did they?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Right now I'm playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Saints Row 4, and Alice: The Madness Returns. 
I'm also replaying Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds on Hero mode, Saints Row 3, and Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## rockthemike13

Bowie said:


> Currently, I'm playing Luigi's Mansion 2/Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and to be honest, I'm a little bit disappointed. I mean, I loved the first game. Luigi's Mansion was just one of those irreplaceable games, which normally doesn't go well with a sequel, although a lot of people seemed to want it. The sequel is a lot more comical, and, well, bright. The first game had a more disturbing atmosphere, which went well with the concept. I also think the game would've been a lot better on the Wii U. I mean, they may decide to put it on the Wii U eventually, but, they should've waited until they could, at least, release both versions at once. When they announced the sequel, I knew it was gonna be downgraded in comparison to the first game, but I never thought they'd downgrade as much as they did. I mean, why is there more than one mansion? But, aside from all that, I think redesigning the ghosts was a terrible idea. They could've added one or two new ghosts, but they didn't need to turn them all into giggling blobs of jelly, did they?



You know dude, I'm kind of with you on that one.

The first one was really a somber game.  Each ghost had some grim back story, the whole thing just felt oddly evil for a children's game.  And as you've stated, I think that's what made it so popular.  Nintendo took a leap and made a game I don't feel any of us saw coming with Luigi's Mansion.

Dark Moon I found myself often times falling asleep.  The way they divided the missions up was ridiculous, the ghosts weren't scary, the environments weren't scary, the whole map was ridiculous.  I was hoping by finishing the game I'd get some type of consolation, but I was wrong.

I don't really like how they've been fashioning the Mario franchise lately any way.  They've really eliminated the cynicism and spookiness they were not at all afraid to include in the previous games.  They all feel like Mario Party in a round about way, just pick it up and play with absolutely no depth to it.


----------



## WonderK

Playing AC:NL while playing Tetris on my computer haha!


----------



## Oblivion9312

I've recently started playing Animal Crossing New Leaf after quitting for a few months. This time I'm determined to get my last few dream villagers and finish my town!


----------



## Bowie

rockthemike13 said:


> You know dude, I'm kind of with you on that one.
> 
> The first one was really a somber game.  Each ghost had some grim back story, the whole thing just felt oddly evil for a children's game.  And as you've stated, I think that's what made it so popular.  Nintendo took a leap and made a game I don't feel any of us saw coming with Luigi's Mansion.
> 
> Dark Moon I found myself often times falling asleep.  The way they divided the missions up was ridiculous, the ghosts weren't scary, the environments weren't scary, the whole map was ridiculous.  I was hoping by finishing the game I'd get some type of consolation, but I was wrong.
> 
> I don't really like how they've been fashioning the Mario franchise lately any way.  They've really eliminated the cynicism and spookiness they were not at all afraid to include in the previous games.  They all feel like Mario Party in a round about way, just pick it up and play with absolutely no depth to it.



Indeed. With the Super Mario series, you've gotta be careful how you do things. I mean, with the regular games in the series, you've got Mario running around to, again, save Princess Peach. But, when you make games like Luigi's Mansion, if you don't get it right, it'll be rubbish. Luigi's Mansion turned out to be, right, in every way. Like you said, all of the ghosts had little stories behind them. They were like a family, in that way. And, again, the atmosphere of the sequel was nothing in comparison to what the first had.


----------



## CrystalMastaFox

ACNL, ofc., and also I'm doing a quick run-through of Professor Layton and Pandora's Box for the millionth time. (I just love it.)


----------



## Aran

Besides the obvious ACNL, I'm currently trudging through Etrian Odyssey IV. I first played Millennium Girl's story mode so the roleplaying aspect wasn't a big deal there, but now I have this entire story behind my current and past guild members in EO4 and and and it can be feel-wrecking at times ;_; I've already decided that my sniper and fortress belong together forever and that I'll never replace either of them, efficiency be damned.

Besides the ol' dungeon crawl RPG charm, I definitely like the strategic aspect of these games. Battles can play out _so_ differently depending on how I decide to spec my characters. And if there's a game that really teaches you the meaning of Murphy's Law, it's the Etrian Odyssey games, second perhaps only to the Persona franchise... <_<


----------



## Pirate

- ACNL
 - Tera Online
 - Skyrim


----------



## n64king

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Cathering (PS3) _omg help i'm loving this game so much _
DKC:TF
Does Wii Fit U count as "playing" something daily too? Lol Also like 30 other games in the background on my WiiU, 3DS and PS3


----------



## Titi

South Park the stick of truth. I impulse bought it on steam at 3am.


----------



## Reindeer

Titi said:


> South Park the stick of truth. I impulse bought it on steam at 3am.


Not a bad impulse purchase. I hope you enjoy it.

Currently playing Kirby Triple Deluxe.


----------



## n64king

Literally playing DKC:TF right now but stopped and put it on the Sea Breeze Cove sound track. I LOVE Deep Keep. It's a great song haha


----------



## WonderK

Pokemon X. Trying to get a 50 win streak at the battle maison.


----------



## staticistic1114

Naruto Storm 3
just gonna practice for a few then play PvZ: Garden Warfare

(Xbox)


----------



## Improv

Mario Kart 8 holla


----------



## Celestefey

Mario Kart 8 over here, too! Also playing Super Mario 3D World, and maybe Pikmin 3 (downloaded it yesterday)!


----------



## Alienfish

Danganronpa. So far awesome.


----------



## Libra

Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. I finished the second chapter yesterday.


----------



## Bowie

I have to admit, Luigi's Mansion 2/Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is starting to grow on me. I think I'm gonna stop referencing Dark Moon, though. I'm British, therefore have no reason to include the American title each time I mention the game. So, consider this the last time I refer to Luigi's Mansion 2, as Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. Anyway, although I still prefer the first game, Luigi's Mansion 2 is really starting to grow on me. I mean, I still think it has a more comedic style in comparsion to the first game, and the ghosts aren't as, disturbing, so to speak. But, it's not terrible.


----------



## Piroshi

I started replaying the Ace Attorney games after finishing Dual Destinies but got distracted in the middle of Rise from the Ashes, so I've finally picked that back up. And once again I got stuck at the same spot I always get stuck at.


----------



## Nightray

Titanfall on 360! Currently obsessed and more addicted to this than COD D:


----------



## Lurrdoc

JOJO ASB.


----------



## xMatthew

Replaying P4G on the Vita and OOT on the 3DS


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm playing Mario Kart 8, Tomodachi Life, Disney Magical World, and New Leaf.


----------



## mannieblaze23

I've been playing Mario Kart 8 and Pikmin 3... Been consuming all my time


----------



## Pixlplume

Sims 3, Bust-A-Move 4, and ACNL. :3


----------



## n64king

Bowie said:


> I have to admit, Luigi's Mansion 2/Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is starting to grow on me. I think I'm gonna stop referencing Dark Moon, though. I'm British, therefore have no reason to include the American title each time I mention the game.



Lol everyone knows which game it is anyway. Unless you're brand new to the Nintendo world


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

I'm currently playing Pokemon X, I've decided to replay Pokemon Heartgold and I'm also playing Fifa 14 for the PS4.


----------



## Bowie

n64king said:


> Lol everyone knows which game it is anyway. Unless you're brand new to the Nintendo world



People have asked me what Let's Go to the City is before.


----------



## Pixlplume

It's 6/4, so I plan to play some Nintendo 64 games. Probably Paper Mario and Mario Party 2. xD


----------



## skweegee

Pokemon Fire Red, Leaf Green, and Emerald, All Animal Crossing Games, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Mario Kart 8, Pikmin 3, Quantum Rush, F-Zero GX, and the Guitar Hero: On Tour series, to name a few.


----------



## pacifiedseat

skweegee said:


> Pokemon Fire Red, Leaf Green, and Emerald, All Animal Crossing Games, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Mario Kart 8, Pikmin 3, Quantum Rush, F-Zero GX, and the Guitar Hero: On Tour series, to name a few.



My kind of games lol Especially Mario Kart


----------



## Hot

I've been playing a lot of Osu recently.
That's it.


----------



## Oblivia

I just started Dark Souls yesterday, thanks to Games with Gold.  I've been pretty impressed thus far, despite a lot of friends complaining about the difficulty and learning curve.  It has very a realistic combat system compared to most RPGs, as it seems that the character's body mechanics follow actual physics as opposed to the superhuman swordplay in most comparable games.  I'm definitely excited to delve deeper into the game.


----------



## n64king

Now we're onto Tomodatchi Life, Harvest Moon ANB and Catherine. I guess MK8 is still fun...

I've got Machinarium, Psychonauts and Trine (the first one) waiting for me on my PS3 to be played though arrrggg


----------



## Lotte

I've been playing FFXIV, ACNL, and RF4.


----------



## Jake

I have been playing tomodachi life


----------



## LyricalLALA

I've been playing quite a few things which is a bit of a feat because I've been working a lot (Going by the last week): 
ACNL (obv), Fallout 3, Tomodachi Life, Pokemon X, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, Bioshock 2. 

Okay maybe that's not a lot...but some of those are time consuming.


----------



## Benevoir

Super Dangan Ronpa 2, Fire Emblem: Awakening, Pokemon Y and ACNL.

Recently finished chapter 4 in The Wolf Among Us and gah that cliffhanger!


----------



## Gracelia

diablo3:rop and acnl !!


----------



## Spongebob

MK8, Pikmin 3, ACNL, ACWW


----------



## Shimmer

I'm currently playing Animal Crossing New Leaf! I'm visiting people's dream towns so I can review them c:

God, New Leaf is the most addictive game EVER. I love it! <3


----------



## Reindeer

Mario Golf: World Tour along with copious amounts of ACNL.


----------



## KaTomic12

Animal Crossing New Leaf xD, Perfect World International and WoW Free Version


----------



## Capella

Mario Kart 8 just got it


----------



## n64king

Today is Machinarium and Catherine on PS3. I'm WiiU'd out for a few days I played so much this week


----------



## Sanaki

League of legends and ACNL


----------



## ACNiko

Mario Kart 8
Zelda TP
New Leaf


----------



## Libra

Pok?mon X. If all goes well, I'll _finally_ finish the game tomorrow (beat the Elite Four and the Champion). x_x


----------



## U s a g i

Tomodachi Life, Conception II, PSO2 ~


----------



## Nymeri

Tomodachi Life! Also replaying Pok?mon X and Skyward Sword


----------



## milkysugar

Currently obsessing over Tomodachi Life（人?∀`*） I accomplished nothing the day I bought that game ahah, could NOT put it down.
I also got back into World of Warcraft recently, but it just isn't holding my attention the way it used to since I'm not into raiding anymore. Probably a good thing in the long run; WoW is a life-ruiner -.-


----------



## Bojack

Fabel, Beyond Good and Evil, MK8, New Leaf, Pokemon Stadium, Megaman X (trying to do a run where I only use default buster, no Maverick upgrades), Yoshi's Story, and Mario Party 2.


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm going through Yoshi's Island atm. Seeing if I want to get Yoshi's New Island or not


----------



## Alienfish

Usagii said:


> Tomodachi Life, Conception II, PSO2 ~


Conception II. finally someone who has it XD

also damn i want pso2 now.


----------



## Libra

Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## staticistic1114

MK8, thinking about ditching to play Xbox cuz no one's there..


----------



## Hot

Minecraft, Tomodachi Life, and RF3.
Tomodachi Life seems really plain though imo.


----------



## Candypoop

Replaying Pok?mon x and some old ds games! (Inuyasha secret of the divine jewel and Pok?mon ranger B)) Having an on and off relationship with League of Legends, I've been playing Vi exclusively for *way* too long now ):


----------



## mayorpeko

I'm playing ACNL and P4G and replaying Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc :---) I would also like to start replaying Pokemon X but I don't think I have time for that right now ;__;


----------



## staticistic1114

Earthbound


----------



## pokecrysis

I'm playing conan for the xbox it's a cool and fun game


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Tomodachi Life & Saints Row 4


----------



## easpa

I found my old Mario Land 3 cartridge last night. I remember really enjoying the game when I was younger, but I never beat it. Maybe this time!


----------



## Alienfish

rollercoaster tycoon. got it on steam and it's a bit buggy but damn fun m8


----------



## Smith

Mother 3, trying to find something else I want to play though. oh and i guess practicing melee/PM


----------



## Nerd House

Jun said:


> rollercoaster tycoon. got it on steam and it's a bit buggy but damn fun m8



Deluxe? I got that too!


Lately:
Terraria (PS Vita)
Saint's Row: The Third (Steam)
Saint's Row IV (Steam)
Hitman: Absolution (Steam)
Rune Factory 4 (3DS)


----------



## Isabella

League of legends way too much lol, some animal crossing new leaf and sometimes mario kart 7. I need to finish Final Fantasy 6 and Danganronpa though


----------



## Chromie

Isabella said:


> League of legends way too much lol, some animal crossing new leaf and sometimes mario kart 7. I need to finish Final Fantasy 6 and Danganronpa though



You never visit my town. 

Mario Kart 8 here. Dota 2 occasionally and mostly working my way through the Phoenix Wright games.


----------



## Geoni

Currently playing Mother (yep, the first one), Skyward Sword hero mode, and of course Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## ACNiko

Pullblox World (Pushmo World for ye murricans). I love it! <3


----------



## Yui Z

I'm playing New Leaf and Harvest Moon: A New Beginning at the moment really. Pokemon X got boring after I finished the story line though. :c That usually happens for me.


----------



## Caius

Civilization V: 62.2 hours past 2 weeks

Help.


----------



## Sanaki

2 Animal crossing copies at the same time.


----------



## shinkuzame

_Other than Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I am playing Fire Emblem: Awakening._


----------



## unravel

Battleblock Theater with Farobi.


----------



## Farobi

Battleblock Theater with ITookYourWaffles.


----------



## Nerd House

Battleblock Theater with myself.


----------



## Farobi

Adol the Red said:


> Battleblock Theater with myself.



Come play with us <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait Waffles just left D: Maybe some other time!


----------



## Mayor Sami

I started playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf again, not really playing anything else right now.


----------



## Bowie

Well, I'm almost done with Luigi's Mansion 2, and, to be honest, it's not that bad of a game. I mean, it's nothing in comparison to the first game, but, it comes pretty close.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai

I was looking through all the old DS games i had (I had horrible taste in games! It's mostly Bratz and really boring games), and i saw Princess Debut, which i decided to replay, only because of the really adorable graphics.

Other than that, the only game I'm really playing is Animal Crossing.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Animal Crossing, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, I'm building a ROM hack of EarthBound right now, (so that's kind of playing) Minecraft, New Super Mario Bros. 2, Super Smash Bros (N64), I'm also dissecting Mario 64 to see if I can toy around with Tiny-Huge Island a little, probably four versions of Tetris (NES, Game Boy, N64 Tetris, and NES Tetris on my phone), Super Mario Bros. when I'm on my coffee break, and Super Mario World. Oh, and I'm also playing games with my family's heads.


----------



## Nerd House

Bowie said:


> Well, I'm almost done with Luigi's Mansion 2, and, to be honest, it's not that bad of a game. I mean, it's nothing in comparison to the first game, but, it comes pretty close.



It's damn close. I'm only in the Haunted Towers but I've enjoyed it immensely 
Each time I try to do multiplayer the game hosts cut it off ><;



PaperLuigi3 said:


> I'm building a ROM hack of EarthBound right now



I'd love to play that when you're done!!


----------



## SunnyWindy

I could sum it as:

Harvest Crossing: A Disney Pokelda Life


----------



## Reindeer

Mario Kart 8
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
Restarted Pokemon X


----------



## Gandalf

Ooooh, *the Banner saga*. So far I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Twinrova

Chrono Trigger! This is my first playthrough and I love it so much! Beautiful soundtrack, story, everything. I can't believe I'm only just playing it now haha


----------



## Atsushicchi

Tomodachi Life, Dragon Quest IX~


----------



## Bowie

All right, well, I'm almost finished with Luigi's Mansion 2, and, anyone who has played the first game, should recall how horrifying it was to have all of the ghosts chase you around the mansion as a result of a power outage. Well, in Luigi's Mansion 2, you end up with a similar experience. To say the least, a portal opens, and, a bunch of ghosts escape it, and, you have to catch them again. Unlike the power outage in the first game, this isn't the result of a power outage, and, ghosts are not everywhere. Instead, the ghosts are in specific parts of the mansion, and, you're on a time limit. I remember that the beta version of Luigi's Mansion had you on a time limit to save Mario, so, perhaps this was Nintendo's way of resurrecting an aspect they wanted, but, for whatever reason, didn't include.


----------



## Saylor

Besides New Leaf, I'm about to restart Fire Emblem: Awakening because this is my first Fire Emblem game and I had no idea what I was doing my first time around. I didn't get very far but from what I played I really liked it!


----------



## Improv

I've started playing Fez quite a lot recently.


----------



## magmortar

ACNL (obviously), Pokemon Y Nuzlocke, and Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy.  Also in the middle of Persona 2: Innocent Sin and Devil Summoner 2: Raidou Kuzunoha vs King Abaddon, but those are kinda on hold. It takes me ages to finish a JRPG ;;


----------



## Alienfish

wario land 3.

goddamn.. i hate above the clouds so much.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Everything. Every. Single. Game I can find.


----------



## MayorAqua

Mario Kart 7,Cooking Mama 2,Mario & Sonic: Olympic Winter Games (I couldn't get Sochi because my mom said,do you want the SSB game or the Sochi game?),Animal Crossing,Wii Cheer,Nintendoland,Kirby Epic Yarn,and Super Mario 3D Land (or world..? I dunno)


----------



## Maude

I play pokemon X and Harvest Moon New Beginning, almost but not quite as much as I play ACNL


----------



## Sanaki

ACNL


----------



## OmegaRid

Currently playing Shovel Knight (my Game of the Year so far), Fire Emblem Awakening (picked up this game for 20 bucks at my local Target, temporary price cut, so happy). Will focus on Mass Effect Trilogy this summer.


----------



## SincerelyDream

Animal Crossing and Persona 3 fes. :3 after persona 3 gonna play through Kingdom Hearts 2.5 remix hd which I've been waiting to play for like ever~


----------



## nard

Tomodachi Life and MK8. Currently downloading Windwaker HD as we speak.


----------



## Mayor Sami

I just started playing Rune Factory 4 in addition to AC:NL, but I am so lost and I am not sure what I am supposed to be doing in the game haha.


----------



## staticistic1114

Pok?mon Y


----------



## Saylor

Just started Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon!


----------



## Improv

Don't Starve & Goat Simulator.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Mario Golf; Toadstool Tour. Great game I must say.


----------



## RayOfHope

Paper Mario 64, for the second or third time. <3 I loved this game as a kid. It's actually really good.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Peggle 2. Achievement Hunter caused me to finally download it, and I must say it's really fun!


----------



## Mylin

ACNL, Tomodachi Life, Bravely Default, and Pokemon Y. c:


----------



## Box9Missingo

Tomodachi Life, Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Pok?mon X. Might play something else later tonight, not sure though.


----------



## Viixen

currently playing tomodachi life and animal crossing <3


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

Replaying Heartgold


----------



## WonderK

Playing The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD at the moment. Just finished beating the Earth Temple.


----------



## easpa

Persona 3 Portable and Fire Red


----------



## Reindeer

Recently went back to playing Etrian Odyssey 4, as I never finished it. Map making, ahoy!


----------



## OmegaRid

Guacamelee: Super Turbo Championship Edition, great use for the GamePad. Ended Shovel Knight (definitely one of the best games of the year). 

Just deleted Tomodachi Life, soulless game... so disappointing, nothing special about it... No surprise of its quality: it's post-Zero Mission Sakamoto after all...


----------



## Mylin

I'm trying to get into MH3U for the 3DS atm. >.< I've never played any of the other MH games so I'm pretty confused with everything. @-@;; Hopefully I don't end up getting addicted to it.


----------



## Mario97

Currently playing through the Mass Effect trilogy on the 360. I'm almost finished with ME2 right now.


----------



## Sanaki

acnl.. resetting.


----------



## n64king

PS3: Journey/Flower/Flow disk
WiiU: Ittle Dew & WarioWare Inc
3DS: Fire Emblem & YNI

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol ME3. I just saw that for $8 for WiiU at Target. I was like crap too bad it's not a game I want, such a good deal wow.


----------



## RayOfHope

Paper Mario 64. I forgot how much detail this game has. NPCs always have new dialogue for the events going on, there are secrets and hidden items _everywhere_, there so many options with all the badges and items... So good <33


----------



## Box9Missingo

Tomodachi Life, I'm working on finding more female miis to fill my island with.


----------



## SaturnGreed

currently playing watchdog and call of duty. waiting for final fantasy to come out.


----------



## Mariah

The Wolf Among Us and Cook, Serve, Delicious!


----------



## OmegaRid

Now focusing on Fire Emblem Awakening... I like chess, I don't really appreciate RPG... but what I've played so far... it's indeed a masterpiece! And it could quickly become one of the best games I've played... probably not top 10 but very close... It's truly amazing... and I got it new for 20$!


----------



## WonderK

Playing Pokemon X. Trying to breed the perfect pokemon for my omega ruby quest.



OmegaRid said:


> Now focusing on Fire Emblem Awakening... I like chess, I don't really appreciate RPG... but what I've played so far... it's indeed a masterpiece! And it could quickly become one of the best games I've played... probably not top 10 but very close... It's truly amazing... and I got it new for 20$!



Glad you like it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Animal Crossing New Leaf, The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap on Nintendo Wii U eShop and also Pok?mon X.


----------



## Sanaki

League of legends.


----------



## xiaonu

I'm currently playing animal crossing on my 3ds, Mario kart 8 for the wii, toontown rewritten for pc, and school idol festival for ipad.


----------



## katsuragi

mad father and some other horror rpg games on my pc, also acnl obviously


----------



## Sheep

Borderlands 2 for PC

Much better than the first game, which I don't believe I ever got into.


----------



## MusicJoo80

Just finished Wind Waker HD, am currently playing Mario Kart 8, A link to the Past, Resident Evil 4 UHD. Hope to get Skyward Sword and Super Smash Bros. Brawl soon! Am loving this new Wii U!


----------



## WonderK

Making a new file in the Wind Waker HD. Going to be playing the master quest on hero mode and I will not be obtaining any pieces of heart or heart containers.


----------



## Leopardfire

I've finally gotten back into my Pokemon X nuzlocke, which has been fun.


----------



## Mylin

Rune Factory 4. I bought it on Friday night and I've been playing it nonstop since then. ._.;; So addicting.


----------



## Nymeri

Replaying Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance! Makes me realize how much I've missed the series.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Played some Dark Cloud earlier today . Man I love that game. Might play some Tomodachi Life later too.


----------



## yro

ACNL, duh.

But also XCOM Enemy Within, finishing my classic campaign before I start the Long War mod.


----------



## toxapex

Just beat Mother 3 on my phone using an emulator. It's a great game, 10/10 would recommend


----------



## Ann

Mylin said:


> Rune Factory 4. I bought it on Friday night and I've been playing it nonstop since then. ._.;; So addicting.



Ugh I agree, RF4 is way too addictive! I'm obsessed with that game.


----------



## Swiftstream

I'm guessing I should stop by Gamestop soon... (I NEED RF4 ; - 

Currently tryin' out some steam games.


----------



## Ann

Swiftstream said:


> I'm guessing I should stop by Gamestop soon... (I NEED RF4 ; -
> 
> Currently tryin' out some steam games.



I'd definitely recommend it.  The characters, including their dialogues, are extremely cute xD


----------



## ThePayne22

I've got a backlog of Ace Attorney games to catch up on, but I'm currently playing School Idol Festival.

Too....kawaii....*dead*


----------



## Box9Missingo

Tomodachi Life and Pok?mon X. Working on setting up a team in the latter.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Animal Crossing: City Folk, and the Mario Kart Wii player-made tracks. I'm having fun coding some extra parts to them. In fact, I've even made my own Rainbow Road! But it's not playable yet.


----------



## Miggi

Mario Kart 8 and Wind Waker HD. Finally.


----------



## Swiftstream

Just got bravely default today!

Can't stop playing ; -;


----------



## OmegaRid

Guacamelee - Super Turbo Championship Edition. By FAR the BEST Wii U eShop title excluding Shovel Knight AND one of the best exploration "a la Metroidvania" games to be released. Slightly under Super Metroid and Symphony of the Night for its genre but still a landmark for its design, humor and combat mechanics. I LOVE this game!


----------



## highxflyer

I'm playing through Yoshi's New Island. I like it but for some odd reason, it makes me nauseous though so I can only play through it in short bursts.
I really should work on playing more than one game at once.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

highxflyer said:


> I'm playing through Yoshi's New Island. I like it but for some odd reason, it makes me nauseous though so I can only play through it in short bursts.
> I really should work on playing more than one game at once.



Have you played the original on the SNES and GBA? Worth every penny. Every single penny. I would buy it again if I could.


----------



## arte

i restarted my pokemon x game, and it's been fun! i actually found a shiny barboach on route 14 without even chain fishing, which was really shocking.


----------



## Box9Missingo

arte said:


> i restarted my pokemon x game, and it's been fun! i actually found a shiny barboach on route 14 without even chain fishing, which was really shocking.



Cool, that's a really lucky find.  Were you able to catch it?


----------



## RayOfHope

I'm playing at least like 10 games right now, but at the moment now that I've beaten Final Fantasy I (GBA) a few days ago, I'm only focusing on two: Harvest Moon and Paper Mario 64.

Finally, finally almost done with boring Winter in HM: A New Beginning, so I've been playing more now that I have Spring to look forward to. And as for Paper Mario I still have a lot of collecting to do (badges, star pieces, and 6 recipes to go) so I won't be beating Bowser for a while now.


----------



## Scintilla

I first played HM: A New Beginning for quiet a long time. But now I am already bored and I am still in Winter of year 1.
I am planning to reset my ACNL game and start over. I really want perfect cherry's in my town instead of pears. And I am also not quiet happy with the villagers in my town. All villagers I love the most decided to move. :c So I decided to make a fresh start.


----------



## Mariah

TWD season 2


----------



## RayOfHope

Scintilla said:


> I first played HM: A New Beginning for quiet a long time. But now I am already bored and I am still in Winter of year 1.



I felt the same, which is why I started playing it less and less. But then I hit a point where I finally had money, a few extra hours in a day, upgraded tools, so on and so forth, and suddenly things started happening. I feel now like I'm really starting to make progress.


----------



## Psydye

Nothing, right now...waiting for my new laptop to come in already!


----------



## easpa

Started playing Deus Ex Human Revolution yesterday. Apart from that I've been playing jubeat and reflec beat on iOS on and off.


----------



## Nighty

Pokemon Y. I finally got an SD Card for my 3DS and I managed to beat the storyline last night.


----------



## MLS114

Mariah said:


> TWD season 2



Ditto. Love Telltale & their games. Welcome to talk about TWD with me, I'd love to--I'd just rather not discuss juicy spoilers out here in the open. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario97 said:


> Currently playing through the Mass Effect trilogy on the 360. I'm almost finished with ME2 right now.



Love Mass Effect


----------



## Kazunari

Replaying Super Paper Mario for probably the fifth time.
Of course, also playing ACNL.
Additionally, I'm also playing League of Legends and MapleStory @_@


----------



## Box9Missingo

Tomodachi Life and Pok?mon X. Might play some Animal Crossing tonight.


----------



## unravel

Playing Civilization 5
Cramming rn because I didn't do my assignments yet


----------



## Laurina

3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf & Pokemon HeartGold. May pick up where I left off with playing A Link Between Worlds and Disney Magical World.

PS3: Borderlands, Borderlands 2, BioShock, BioShock Infinite, Ni No Kuni, Minecraft, Harvest Moon: Back to Nature, and Little Big Planet.


----------



## RisingStar

ACNL, I've been falling behind on days, I don't think the villagers like me xD
And Pokemon X. I wanna do the National Dex completion
And Zelda: Ocarina of Time, the Master Quest is hard ;-;


----------



## Psydye

Despite waiting for my laptop, I decided to play some games anyways...1 or 2 games didn't work so I ended up playing some Serious Sam(such a fun FPS)!


----------



## th8827

Wildstar, Tomodachi Life, and Freedom Planet


----------



## easpa

Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## Matthew

Replaying A link between worlds
Acnl of course
Trying to 100% Kirby triple deluxe (85%)

I'm trying to talk myself into actually beating Oracle of seasons


----------



## ValtermcPires

*3DS*: 
-  Animal Crossing: New Leaf 
- Urban Trial Freestyle
- Pok?mon Link: Battle!
- Tomodachi Life

*Wii U*: 
- Child of Light

*PC*:
- Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## n64king

3DS:
Tomodatchi Life
Mario Party Island Tour

DS:
Warioware Touched
Legendary Starfy

WiiU:
DuckTales Remastered
Shovel Knight
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate

Wii:
Cruisi'n

PS3:
Hyperdimention Neptunia
Crazy Taxi
Sonic Generations

play all the things


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

DS/GBA I just started up The Legend of Zelda. GBA cartridge on my DS.  I'm not used to a d-pad so I'm doing horrible at it, lol.

3ds Animal Crossing New Leaf.  I really need to check up on my tomodachi life people, but they're so demanding, I feel like I can't make them happy at all. 

WiiU Mario Kart 8


----------



## Gracelia

Currently playing Unturned on Steam. Pretty ok so far! It's like... Minecraft meets Rust and Day-Z.


----------



## xCryCry

i'm playing Persona 4 again, Bravely Default, and Professor Layton: Diabolical Box (need to catch up with this series zzzz)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also playing Walking Dead season 2 on steam


----------



## Nage

ACNL
LoL
Grand Chase(...currently 1 hour of gameplay idk)
soontobe Minecraft
CS:GO
Battleblocktheateristhebestgameever :bbtcat:
S4 League(???)
pcgamesftw???idk


----------



## Libra

Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney

Looking forward to the remake of the original trilogy which will come to Europe this Winter. Given that I've played Dual Destinies first and am now playing Apollo Justice, I'll have played them completely out of order, hahaha. Oh well.


----------



## Improv

Portal & Portal 2!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Aside from New Leaf, I'm currently playing TF2, Payday 2, and a little bit of Fallout here and there.


----------



## KermitTea

Hearthstone and Fates Forever


----------



## spCrossing

Other than ACNL.
Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak, that GBA game I wanted so bad as a kid...and....it's a great game...though I did use Gamefaqs to find out stuff that I can't figure out because.....I R STUPID.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Just started Bravely Default and Nintendogs. Having a 3ds is quite time consuming...


----------



## The221Believer

Currently playing through Ghost Trick Phantom Detective for the first time and loving the little nods to Ace Attorney in there. Dat cute lil doggy though. <3

Considering replaying Ace Attorney - Investigations, Apollo Justice, JFA, and T&T. Not the original one, though, I'm getting my fill of that one in a blind LP someone's doing. Omg the pain xD

ACNL, obviously, is on the list. And Pokemon is forever.


----------



## Beachland

I'm in the middle of Watch Dogs on Xbox One and the Tomb Raider reboot on my computer


----------



## MC4pros

Where Is My Heart! Such a cuteeee game! >w< 10/10!!


----------



## spCrossing

I'm playing Ape Escape 1.
Man, my childhood is coming back to me.


----------



## DivaCrossing

Sakura Wars: So Long My Love
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 Remix
Hatsune Miku Project Diva F
League of Legends


----------



## Mayaa

I'm currently playing, besides Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Tomodachi Life, Harvest Moon: A Tale Between Two Towns and I'm slowly getting back to League of Legends, Pok?mon X and a bunch of games from my childhood like Mario Party DS. xd


----------



## kassie

Just Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Watch Dogs, which I really need to finish considering I've been playing it since it came out.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Destiny of Spirits, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Tomodachi Life, Pokemon X, Pokemon Black 2 and A Link to the Past.


----------



## Psydye

Getting back to Mercenary Kings.


----------



## plaguedspirit

I'm forever playing WoW.  -__-


----------



## Beachland

Finally got my 3DS so I started my acnl town and Pokemon Y


----------



## Sanaki

Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Saylor

The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## easpa

TERA Online, TF2 and Killing Floor.


----------



## N64dude

ACNL and Mario Kart 8


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Phoenix Wright Vs. Professor Layton!
Best game ever...?


----------



## Bellxis

Pokemon XY,... aaand that's about it xD (I have a ton of other games, I just haven't played them a lot recently)


----------



## Mayor Joseph

Tomodachi life and minecraft and animal crossing new leaf


----------



## Momonoki

Im debating playing Five Nights at Freddys.


----------



## Saylor

Momonoki said:


> Im debating playing Five Nights at Freddys.


Ah same here.


----------



## baroqueout

I'm stuck playing 3DS games for a while, since my hand is broken. :| Can't really use a computer mouse lol. So Pokemon and ACNL.

When everything's healed, I want to continue the replay of Mass Effect 3 I started, and probably pick up Infamous: First Light.


----------



## Nymeri

I recently picked up a Dsi XL, so I'm replaying some of my old DS games on it. Feels so good to play them in native resolution again, and not on the 3DS that make the games look all blurry.


----------



## Sanaki

Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Pirate

Slowly trying to get back into Audition Online again.


----------



## peachcake

FE:Awakening, Pokemon W2 (( Pokemon Y's a little bit boring now..)), aaaaand Crash Bandicoot: Warped (( Yes, I still own all the Crash games that Naughty Dog has worked on. ))


----------



## Spongebob

I'm currently playing Sonic Colors and Animal Crossing Wild World, taking a little break from NL


----------



## BerryPop

...
I just beat all my games
Time to get a new one


----------



## stargurg

I'm currently playing Metro: Last Light and Mirrors Edge. x3


----------



## Kittykat364

I'm currently playing Rayman Legends. It's a nice game to play when my whole family plays the Wii U because it basically rewards having more players


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Resident Evil 3 <---- I hate this game so much.


----------



## BATOCTO

replaying persona 3. getting pumped up for persona q!!!


----------



## nard

Tomodachi Quest. *3*


----------



## Saylor

Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Kayteaface

A lot of ACNL and Harvest Moon ANB on the DS, and Skyrim on Xbox. Those three are the ones that have taken up the majority of my gaming time lately.


----------



## azukitan

Currently playing AC:NL but soon to be playing Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also a bit of Monster Rancher 2 on the side... for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## unravel

Azran Legacies


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Azran Legacies



omg wat


----------



## Yui Z

I'm playing Pikmin 3 at the moment. It's pretty obsessive, but I wouldn't say it's as good as the previous games from the series.


----------



## Psydye

I've been playing 1001 Spikes lately...a sadistic little retro platformer that really tests your dexterity and such. I mean it's not too hard once you get used to it, it's really all about trial and error..so, yeah!


----------



## Slice of Mike

Almost finished on my first playthrough of Ocarina of Time 3D. Just started the spirit temple. I've also started another file on Majora's Mask which I do not know when I will get around to finishing but it's there


----------



## MayorOrpheus

State of decay. It's not a pretty game, but it's fun.


----------



## alexa4639

PS3: GTAV/Online
3DS: ACNL (obviously)
iPad: Whatever I feel like, although I have just reisntalled Vice City and I am so excited to play it again


----------



## Feloreena

I started a new file on Fallout: New Vegas. Such a great game.


----------



## Lurrdoc

BBCP.


----------



## Story

Hohokum, which I just beat.
It was okay.


----------



## Selene

Dragon nest and microvolts


----------



## meo

Little Big Planet 2
Rain


----------



## dragonair

Working on finishing Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies.
I'm almost finished with the 3rd case.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

I'm actually playing TF2 as I'm typing this (Just took a food break cx)

Also, Pokemon Y is currently running on my 2DS and I started a brand new save file on my newly fixed/cleaned (thanks to my lovely boyfriend) copy of Pokemon Emerald! Ugh the nostalgia <33333


----------



## AzureZefer

Dota 2


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Pokemon X, currently IV Breeding and EV Training.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Right now, I'm attempting to Nuzlocke Pok?mon Platinum and Sapphire. I'm just before the second gym in Platinum, and just by Petalburg in Sapphire.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

I've been playing _way_ too much Payday lately with some friends. In just the matter of a few days, I've already went from Infamy II to III. Then again, this new beta update is great in terms of XP.
GO Bank and Framing Frame has to be the worst heists I've done lately. Too many civies spawning on GO Bank and being hit hard on the third day of Framing Frame.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I have so many games i'm into, i'm currently into pokemon x, final fantasy xiii-3 and tales of xillia 2. So little time so many games lol I had to make a list of games i'd started and unfinished since there were so many.


----------



## Beachland

Finally finished Tomb Raider 2013, it was about time. Not that I didn't like the game but I had it on Steam and I don't like playing on my computer. 

I also decided to get back into this Mass Effect 3 save file I started about 8 months ago. I'm so bad at it after going so long without playing lol


----------



## Kayteaface

Surprisingly I've managed to put AC:NL down and now Pok?mon X has taken over my attention. Started it a few of days ago and I'm enjoying it so much more than I expected to!


----------



## irishxprincess87

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Tomodachi Life


----------



## heroism

World of Warcraft


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Etrian Odyssey Untold


----------



## shinkuzame

Right now?

If I am not playing Fire Emblem Awakening, I'm playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity.


----------



## Psydye

Been playing some Monaco lately.


----------



## Guero101

Mario kart 7


----------



## crunchyfalafel

Fire emblem 6 sword of seals


----------



## Jade_Amell

Warcraft 3, ACNL, MH3U.


----------



## n64king

Trine 1 & Chulip


----------



## unravel

Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.


----------



## Hipster

Style savvy


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Just check my signature...


----------



## beretsindia

playing Watch Dogs


----------



## Cory

Just beat shovel knight!


----------



## Saylor

Replaying The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## Libra

Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy


----------



## Aradai

Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask.  ^.^


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I'm trying to beat Final Fantasy IX. I'm not sure if I should do a blind run or try to collect everything using a walkthrough.


----------



## Riukkuyo

I'm waiting to get Danganronpa 2 from gamefly, but in the meantime I am playing a bit of Animal Crossing New Leaf and finishing up Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Mr. Kat

I am currently playing Minecraft. Single player mode can get really boring after awhile.


----------



## Reindeer

Disgaea 4: A Promise Revisited and Pokemon Art Academy.


----------



## brownboy102

I'm playing Skyrim.


----------



## Kazunari

Tales of Xillia 2.
Also re-playing Advance Wars (GBA), Advance Wars: Dual Strike, Advance Wars: Days of Ruin, and Final Fantasy I.


----------



## Moonglow

I'm currently playing through Pokemon X (I completed Y on Christmas), Legend of Zelda (Skyward Sword) and Jak and Daxter.


----------



## TheMayorIsAZombie

GTA V and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Feloreena

Getting back into League of Legends.


----------



## Trundle

League of Legends!


----------



## Soni

Tales of Xillia 2 (already clocked at more than 115 h)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds
And hopefully soon SSB3DS =D


----------



## Miggi

SSB4 Demo (since today) and still Sims 4.


----------



## RisingStar

Zelda: Oracle of Seasonss c:


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants

I've been playing more of the SSB 3DS demo and I really enjoy playing Marvel Heroes for PC.


----------



## spCrossing

The Smash 4 3DS Demo.


----------



## Luxvia

The Smash Bros Demo as well although I've never played a Smash Bros game before and I haven't got a clue what I'm doing, lol.


----------



## Psydye

Resident Evil: Code Veronica X.

Might I just say, Steve is annoying. His whininess gets to me. >.<


----------



## Melyora

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning

Thoroughly enjoying it till now, now in the Winter of my first year. Those Town Renovations are definitely mind boggling.


----------



## Sanaki

Nothing because I'm at school.  As if, computers ftw.

Run. :3


----------



## jamesbarba

Playing Jak II

f**k me was it always this damn hard?

The checkpoint system is insane.


----------



## n64king

Valiant Hearts & Smash Bros demo


----------



## dulcet

bravely default


----------



## ThomasNLD

Melyora said:


> Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
> 
> Thoroughly enjoying it till now, now in the Winter of my first year. Those Town Renovations are definitely mind boggling.



Playing same game, end of summer year 2. Its addictive as hell. 

I agree on the town renovations, but when you complete one or get a building out of it, its seriously satisfying.


----------



## Beachland

I started playing Destiny for a few hours today. So far I'm loving it, I'm not sure why some people seem to think it doesn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Sanaki

ACNL


----------



## Alienfish

TF2...lol


----------



## Sawdust

I'm busy with AA: Trials and Tribulations. Ordered Apollo Justice a few days ago so now I'm intent on finishing T&T so I can start that.


----------



## dulcet

Sawdust said:


> I'm busy with AA: Trials and Tribulations. Ordered Apollo Justice a few days ago so now I'm intent on finishing T&T so I can start that.



yAAAAAAAAAASSSSSS the ace attorney series are my fav


----------



## Drake7891

Pretty much just playing ACNL and the SSB4 demo at the moment


----------



## Bcat

Layton vs Wright.  Loving it so far.


----------



## Saylor

SSB4 demo


----------



## azukitan

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call


----------



## Nerd House

azukitan said:


> Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call



I'll be getting that next week, SO EXCITED.

Currently I'm working on Mega Man ZX: Advent, Hammerwatch, Shadowrun: Returns, and Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## Princess Macaron

ACNL & Luigi's Mansion


----------



## oranje

New Leaf and Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## oath2order

New Leaf, Link Between Worlds, and RuneScape.


----------



## Mariah

I've been playing a lot of Cook, Serve, Delicious! I'm at 31/48 achievements but I definitely won't be able to get three in particular.


----------



## badcrumbs

As soon as I get off work, Hyrule Warriors! Used my lunch break to go buy it ヽ(^◇^*)/


----------



## Moonglow

ACNL, Five Nights at Freddy's and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon!


----------



## ajamplunk

badcrumbs said:


> As soon as I get off work, Hyrule Warriors! Used my lunch break to go buy it ヽ(^◇^*)/


Me too! I can't wait to go home! (~￣▽￣)~


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

AC:NL and Donkey Kong Country Returns. I forgot how difficult the latter was... But I just have seven more bonus stages to go before completion!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Aside from Payday, I've been playing through Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door again. Definitely one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Puffy

Punch Out!! Featuring Mr. Dream

I am really, really, REALLY bad. But then again when I first played it I couldn't get past Glass Joe oooooops


----------



## Psydye

I went back to Shovel Knight recently.


----------



## Melyora

AC:NL, ArcheAge and tonight beginning with Fantasy Life! =D


----------



## Toeto

Pokemon X, masuda method for a shiny Swablu.


----------



## NicksFixed

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Tomodachi Life and Fantasy Life


----------



## deanmony

Currently playing Bully: Scholarship Edition and Saint's Row 3 :3


----------



## Nerd House

Final Fantasy Theatrythym: Curtain Call


----------



## RainbowCherry

Dark Souls 2, Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Harvest Moon: New Beginning. They're so fabulous.


----------



## Chris

I finished _Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi_ a few days ago. Unlocked everything. Now I'm just playing _Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: Curtain Call_. But I'm getting Smash tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## locker

Currently playing Destiny and wondering how to find 5 people to do the vault of glass with since it doesn't match you with people :/


----------



## Gregriii

5naf I really hate Chica.


----------



## Turoen

Anyone played super smash 3ds yet?


----------



## Psydye

Recently bought the Valve Complete pack, and so been playing Half-Life and L4D. Bought 5NAF too but waiting for Halloween to play that.


----------



## Reindeer

Turoen said:


> Anyone played super smash 3ds yet?


Check the Smash General thread. Plenty of people playing already.

Been playing Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies lately. I've had it since release but never beat more than the first (stupid) case.


----------



## Nerd House

Final Fantasy Theatrythym: Curtain Call


----------



## Sissel

Currently playing a bit of ACNL, Super Smash Bros 3DS and sometimes Fantasy Life c:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Been playing Mario Kart 7, Super Smash Bros for 3DS and I've started playing Animal Crossing New Leaf again.


----------



## Beachland

Today I bought Far Cry 3 used, so I'll probably start that soon. I'm excited because everyone seemed to love it when it came out and even the guy at the counter was like "oh, this game is awesome".


----------



## waifu

Legend of Zelda Ocarnia of Time on my 3DS  switching over to Halo 4 now though


----------



## Alex_x27

Animal Crossing Population Growing
Gyroids are far cooler there


----------



## Vizionari

Playing ACNL, hopefully going to play some Smash soon c:


----------



## Alienfish

AQW, The Binding of Isaac, Neopets(if you count that lol), and random visual novels on Steam.


----------



## Melyora

My main dish is currently Fantasy Life, with a little AC:NL and LoL on the side.


----------



## Farobi

CSGO (pls play this with me TBT users!!), Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones, and Pokemon Ash Gray (hack)

Going to play Half Life 2 once I install it.


----------



## mdchan

AC:NL and FFXIV:ARR...cause Fantasy Life isn't out in the US yet.  >.>


----------



## Nerd House

Was gifted Project Zomboid on Steam, giving it a go now!
Put Theatrythym on hold for a little bit. Wish I had SSB4 by now xD


----------



## Libra

Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## Marisska

ACNL and ALBW


----------



## RayOfHope

Final Fantasy IV (DS). Not as hard as I remember.


----------



## Radda

Castlevania:Aria of sorrow


----------



## Feloreena

I've been playing LoL with my university team. We're playing in the NUEL tournament.


----------



## azukitan

Gyakuten Kenji 2 (otherwise know as Miles Edgeworth Investigation 2) ;D


----------



## Otasira

Currently Playing: 

Killer Instinct 1, 2, and 3, Ougon Musou Kyoku, Iconoclast, Notiu Love 2, Puyo Pop Fever, and Katawa Shoujo. 
So busy!


----------



## Sanaki

ACNL and SSB


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Let's see...
I play ACNL on a regular basis. I've also been playing Super Smash Bros 3ds, Shovel Knight, and Super Mario Sunshine. And every now and then I dip into some Mariokart 8.


----------



## Sanaki

SSB with boyfriend :3


----------



## atonnoudjement

ACNL haha
Other than that, replaying Resident Evil 4 for the thousandth time.  I love it so much.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

[GBA] Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team
I'm trying to recruit every single Pokemon. It's hard e.e


----------



## Chris

Hyrule Warriors
Theatrhythm FFCC
SSB4 3DS
I've other games on the go, but these are the three I've been playing most consistently (or meaning to - _Smash_ tends to get neglected, poor thing) over the past week or so.


----------



## cherriielle

I got Fire Emblem: Awakening not too long ago, and I love it to death.
Also got Portal 1 and 2 when they where on sale, and i'm having a blast with them.


----------



## Dustmop

AC:NL on a fairly regular basis. I have Marina and Diana now, and Bonbon in my _sweets_ town. She's like my mascot. I can't let anyone move! Lol.

Aside from that.. it's October, and I have a backlog of horror games to play. Everyone says I'm being 'festive' by spending my day playing Outlast. Maybe I'll finally get around to Amnesia this month, too.



atonnoudjement said:


> replaying Resident Evil 4 for the thousandth time.  I love it so much.



Just like my father, haha. He comes into my room to ask me, _"Can I play that game now?"_ And I am always expected to know this means one of my Resident Evils, more than likely 4, specifically.


----------



## Manzanas

atonnoudjement said:


> ACNL haha
> Other than that, replaying Resident Evil 4 for the thousandth time.  I love it so much.



I'm playing Resident Evil 4, too. I received it like 5 years ago, but could never bring myself to finish it because I got too scared of Doctor Salvador. It was a horrible moment, I was having fun wreaking havoc in El Pueblo when this guy wearing a potato sack on his head charges at me with a chainsaw and decapitates Leon with a single strike. 
My sister wanted to watch me play it so I decided to give it a second chance, I just defeated Krauser, and if I may add, it was a rather anti-climatic fight.

It's a very fun game.


----------



## Mairen

I'm playing through Luminous Arc at the moment. It's not as good as Fire Emblem, but the character art is completely adorable.


----------



## Psydye

Half-Life still....stuck though. :/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Five Nights at Freddy's (20/20/20/20 mode D


----------



## Zane

Playing Super Mario World on Virtual Console because Hyrule Warriors is taking a lifetime to get here for some inexplicable reason. I'll be playing Smash before I'm playing HW. B|


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Acnl of course.
And my boyfriend just let me download his copy of mine craft for ps3 so I'm just about to start playing!


----------



## Hal

Senran Kagura:Shinovi Versus. But I'm swapping back and forth between that, Minecraft PS Vita Edition, and Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## skweegee

Pok?mon Heart Gold, Fire Red, and Emerald, All Animal Crossing games, Majora's Mask, and F-Zero X.


----------



## Amissapanda

_Animal Crossing: New Leaf_! ...And some _Mario Kart 8_ and a bit of _Smash Bros. 3DS_. : )


----------



## Luna_Solara

ACNL, ACWW and Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times - Looking to buy Smash Bros 3DS in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Professor Layton and The Last Specter
Finished the main game, loved it. Now playing London Life, the little bonus game that comes with it. I'm really enjoying it for some odd reason.


----------



## rosabelle

Animal Crossing New Leaf most of the time and sometimes Mario Kart 7 cause I'm still trying to get all trophies (I suck at it LOL) and Harvest moon.


----------



## Reindeer

Bayonetta on the Wii U. Gonna be followed up by Bayonetta 2, obviously.


----------



## Alienfish

Hyperdimension Neotunia Re;Birth 1.. had to get the digital version eventually cause the ****ed up release and the japanese dx pack was boring anyways.


----------



## FancyThat

Still check in on AC everyday in my main town but mainly playing Fantasy Life more than anything else lately. Next month DA inquisition is out so I'll be busy with that.


----------



## littlemissbookworm

Fantasy Life and now Disney Magical World. Love that game!! Feel like I'm five again, getting excited about seeing all my favourite Disney characters. I got Belle's Spring outfit today. Totally lost it


----------



## Jaebeommie

Pok?mon Art Academy! Just bought it from the eShop last night.


----------



## Alienfish

littlemissbookworm said:


> Fantasy Life and now Disney Magical World. Love that game!! Feel like I'm five again, getting excited about seeing all my favourite Disney characters. I got Belle's Spring outfit today. Totally lost it



I like your town name


----------



## Beachland

FancyThat said:


> Next month DA inquisition is out so I'll be busy with that.



I'm pretty sure when inquisition comes out that's what I'll be doing with all of my free time until 2016 haha


----------



## jvgsjeff

For Halloween, I'm playing Splatterhouse (on Virtual Console for TG-16) in addition to my usual games (New Leaf, Tomodachi Life, and Disney Magical World).


----------



## SuzannaBanana

I'm currently playing Animal Crossing, like always, and then just a bunch of other games I have on my Steam. Too many to list. >_<


----------



## Luna_Solara

I check in on my Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times, ACWW and ACNL (LalaLand) daily. 
At the moment, my two most played games are Super Smash Bros (I picked it up on Thursday and am obsessed with it) and ACNL (Zephyr).


----------



## Alyx

I am currently playing Ace Attorney, Dual Destinies. Also, Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright. I don't know, I kind of switch off, but it's mainly those two and I'm trying to cycle out some villagers in ACNL.


----------



## EndlessElements

currently playing these:


----------



## xMatthew

Preparing for Pokemon ORAS by filling up my Pokebank on Pokemon X and Y


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Currently working on Layton VS. Phoenix, also as well going to finish Dual Destinies, Working on some Free RPGs I downloaded that are mostly horror, one in particular called Palette; which is fun but challenging. May try to get back into ACNL, been pretty neglecting lately.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Currently playing Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity and Etrian Odyssey: Millenium Girl Untold.
Waiting for OR/AS to come out already ! <3

Basicly have neglected AC:NL pretty badly xD but I check in every now and then to see if anyone is moving or plans to move, luckily everyones still faithful to Simoun.


----------



## FancyThat

Beachland said:


> I'm pretty sure when inquisition comes out that's what I'll be doing with all of my free time until 2016 haha



Ha yes, I'm really looking forward to it .


----------



## Dustmop

*The Evil Within*
omg omg omg. My _ex_, of all people, bought it for me as a Halloween present. And I am so stoked! My PC can run it on max settings at 60fps. I'm so prouds. <3
Four chapters in so far, and it really does feel like an old Resident Evil game in that sense of, _"I have no ammo and now there's a boss fight."_ Such... almost-fond memories. Seriously enjoying it so far! <3

Also some *Warlock 2: The Exiled* is likely to be in there. I loved the first and I'm really excited to try the second. Most people are torn on it - they say it's more like a DLC for the first game and not worth the full price. So I waited and waited.. and paid $1.33 for it.
Sorry about that, Paradox.



EndlessElements said:


> currently playing these:



Good luck and godspeed.
As a diehard fan of the series.. I haaaated those two. I never even finished either of them. They're just part of my collection now. Collecting dust. Hope you enjoy them more than I did, haha.


----------



## azukitan

^I'm watching Markiplier play The Evil Within :)

I'm currently level-grinding and sparring in Elsword.


----------



## FancyThat

I really want to play The Evil Within but I can't yet as someone's brought it for me for Christmas (I wasn't supposed to know, had to be told so I didn't buy it). I love Silent Hill and Resident Evil games and it seems like my kind of game.


----------



## unravel

A link between worlds


----------



## r a t

Fire Emblem Awakening ^o^


----------



## Alienfish

The Binding of Isaaac. I have like 90+ hours into it yet I never completed the game as in killing Mom. Sad.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

A little but of New Leaf, Pokemon Black2, and Super Smash Bros. 
Trying to stay entertained while I ~patiently~ wait for ORAS to come out.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Animal Crossing; New Leaf, Tomodachi Life, and Professor Layton.


----------



## Jaebeommie

New Leaf, Pok?mon Art Academy, and Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi~


----------



## FancyThat

Jaebeommie said:


> New Leaf, Pok?mon Art Academy, and Hakuoki: Memories of the Shinsengumi~



Love Art Academy and Hakuoki , haven't played either in a while might be time to get back into them. I'm still missing some of the scenes from my gallery in Hakuoki, I have it on 3DS and I also got the PS3 version this summer. Love the soundtrack on 3DS so glad it came with a CD .


----------



## Otasira

With Halloween here, my list has sorta changed. 
At the moment, I'm playing Killer Instinct 3 Season 2, Alien Isolation, Animal Crossing New Leaf, and Bubble Bobble.


----------



## Farobi

Counter Strike Global Offensive still. RIP


----------



## Jaebeommie

FancyThat said:


> Love Art Academy and Hakuoki , haven't played either in a while might be time to get back into them. I'm still missing some of the scenes from my gallery in Hakuoki, I have it on 3DS and I also got the PS3 version this summer. Love the soundtrack on 3DS so glad it came with a CD .



Ahhh did you get the limited edition one? I'm so sad that I only recently found out about this game. I had to buy it digital from the eShop because none of the stores near me had a physical copy.  And I can't buy it from the internet because I don't have a debit/credit card lol. 

But I'm really liking it so far! I started out with Saito's route. (Admittedly because he has the best hair out of everyone, in my opinion haha)


----------



## FancyThat

D





Jaebeommie said:


> Ahhh did you get the limited edition one? I'm so sad that I only recently found out about this game. I had to buy it digital from the eShop because none of the stores near me had a physical copy.  And I can't buy it from the internet because I don't have a debit/credit card lol.
> 
> But I'm really liking it so far! I started out with Saito's route. (Admittedly because he has the best hair out of everyone, in my opinion haha)



I did, I always try to get the limited, collectors or special editions because I like to keep games and they often come with nice items and bonuses. 

I started with his route as well lol, it's a bit more conservative than some of the others.


----------



## Dustmop

Dustmop said:


> Also some *Warlock 2: The Exiled* is likely to be in there. I loved the first and I'm really excited to try the second. Most people are torn on it - they say it's more like a DLC for the first game and not worth the full price. So I waited and waited.. and paid $1.33 for it.
> Sorry about that, Paradox.



I'd like to formally update my apology to Paradox, lol.
There's definitely enough differences between Warlock 1 and 2 to call it a full-blown new game. I don't know who was silly enough to think it didn't offer much more than DLC would have.

Although now the DLC for Warlock 2 is horribly tempting.. and most of them really only offer new Lords to play as, haha.




FancyThat said:


> I really want to play The Evil Within but I can't yet as someone's brought it for me for Christmas (I wasn't supposed to know, had to be told so I didn't buy it). I love Silent Hill and Resident Evil games and it seems like my kind of game.



It almost certainly will be! Super excited for you~ And you should tell whomever bought it for you that you should get it early. Say.. today. For being a 'good kid' this year. And for having your surprise ruined. Half the fun is the surprise.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Theatrhyrthm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call, FFX HD Remaster, Hyrule Warriors and of course, New Leaf.


----------



## FancyThat

Dustmop said:


> It almost certainly will be! Super excited for you~ And you should tell whomever bought it for you that you should get it early. Say.. today. For being a 'good kid' this year. And for having your surprise ruined. Half the fun is the surprise.



Thanks , I'm really looking forward to it. Lol I don't think that would work, I'm no longer a kid and I will be told to wait .


----------



## Lauren

Civ Beyond earth


----------



## Elise

New Leaf (as always), Disney Magical World and Smash Bros 3DS. I don't have that much gaming time at the moment though because of exams..


----------



## Cou

I've been playing Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns and Smash Bros 3DS and I go back to that ORAS demo


----------



## Dustmop

FancyThat said:


> Thanks , I'm really looking forward to it. Lol I don't think that would work, I'm no longer a kid and I will be told to wait .



Pfft, you don't have to be a kid. I'm 21 and I'd still try it, haha. c:


----------



## Coach

Don't Starve and Five Nights at Freddy's


----------



## FancyThat

Dustmop said:


> Pfft, you don't have to be a kid. I'm 21 and I'd still try it, haha. c:



Haha I think I will try my luck, that or try and steal it from them . I'm so eager to play.


----------



## Nerd House

Replaying _Final Fantasy VIII_ for like the 19th time in my life, while also writing a few Steam guides for it as I go.


----------



## Alienfish

The Binding of Isaac srsly that game is my arch-nemesis


----------



## Beachland

I started replaying GTA V again. I think I could play this game a hundred times over and not get bored, I love it so much


----------



## Alienfish

TF2 trying to get some event stuff


----------



## EndlessElements

Dustmop said:


> Good luck and godspeed.
> As a diehard fan of the series.. I haaaated those two. I never even finished either of them. They're just part of my collection now. Collecting dust. Hope you enjoy them more than I did, haha.


 
awww haha, i am also a die hard fan of RE, well, before the series went pretty downhill (imo). i really love the OB games, though, but probably because i play them online. :P


----------



## unravel

A Link Between Worlds
Hero Mode and NUR


----------



## Saylor

I finally was able to buy a Wii U recently so I'm playing Earthbound on it.


----------



## Debra

At the moment playing RuneScape, apparently there is/was double EXP weekend and I only missed half of it :')


----------



## NyaaChan

Dragon's Dogma(for over 2 years now, but going slowly) xD. Fantasy Life and Saints Row IV


----------



## Tao

I've got quite a few games in my back catalog since I've gone crazy with purchases recently.

- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon : Gates to Infinity
- Fantasy Life
- Started Pokemon X again
- Around 4/5ths through Final Fantasy VI
- Up to 'Metal Gear Solid 2' in my current playthrough of the Metal Gear series, playing it so that the story is in chronological order (only two games left to re-complete )
- Still trying to finish all the challenges in Smash Bros 3DS
- Bought 'Kirby Triple Deluxe' and haven't even opened it yet.
- Something like 1/2 way through Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories on the PS3 rerelease.


I really need to calm down with buying games...It's becoming a hassle trying to finish them all.


----------



## Alienfish

nep nep 1


----------



## sakurakiki

I'm currently playing Freedom Wars. Loving co-op in it.


----------



## Faeynia

Word of Warcraft ^^


----------



## Megan.

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Tomodachi Life
& currently downloading Fantasty Life. c:


----------



## Alienfish

Some TF2 me needs achievements


----------



## rosabelle

Animal Crossing New Leaf and Fantasy Life! :3


----------



## Autaven

AC:NL and MarioKart8


----------



## lenaann

Animal Crossing New Leaf of course! 

But, I'm also playing Super Smash Bros for DS. I finished Pokemon X. Those are the only games I have. Thinking of getting Fantasy Life, but since Christmas is coming up I'm thinking of just waiting and seeing what I get for Christmas.


----------



## Eldin

Fantasy Life~

Going to try to pick up New Leaf a bit though because I want to get the November bugs/fish.


----------



## Oceano

Definitely Fantasy Life! ;o; 

Recently finished Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney though!  Great game 10/10 much recommend such quality.


----------



## kesttang

ACNL, Clash of Clan, Black Ops 2, and Destiny. Not too sure if I have time for Advance Warfare. I might drop BO2 for Advance Warfare. We will see about that lol.


----------



## Alienfish

The binding of Isaac: Rebirth. Wish they'd enable mouse controls again.. it's more of a Our Darker Purpose ripoff now lol.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I'm currently playing Fantasy Life, it's so much fun. I've been playing it alot with my girlfriend lately x3


----------



## Psydye

Alan Wake, Terraria, The Binding of Isaac, and that's it, mostly. Some other things here and there, actually, I've been playing Darksiders as well lately.


----------



## Alienfish

^Terraria and Isaac good choices.

For me, well still grinding Nepnep RB;1 and Isaac: Rebirth


----------



## mdchan

Fantasy Life (suggestion:  Don't put in any passwords at the post office for the outfits; they're grossly overpowered, and ruin the first playthrough), AC:NL...
...and Unfair Mario.  Beat 5 levels in 20 minutes (granted, I had seen a React episode which featured the first level, so I knew where some of the traps were in that one).  It's actually pretty fun, and reminds me of Limbo in the concept of having unlimited lives, and learning by dying and figuring out what's safe and what order you need to proceed in.
I'm also weird in that I laugh with each missed attempt rather than get frustrated.  I have my sights set on The Impossible Game, too.  I hear Steam has it...


----------



## Saylor

The Wind Waker.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Mainly Rebirth, Payday 2, and Smash.


----------



## Tao

I just bought a WiiU yesterday, so 'Mario Kart 8' and 'Wind Waker HD' are going to be what I play a majority of the next week or so.


Other than that, I'm squeezing in 'AC:NL', 'Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity' and 'Smash 3DS' when I'm away from home.


----------



## Faeynia

ACNL &WoW

&When I feel like MSE but that changed SO much over the past years


----------



## Alienfish

AdventureQuest Worlds. Well I am a member after all :v


----------



## Eagles_shadow

Tales of Hearts R

My hype is consuming me


----------



## Phil

Fantasy Life.
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Super Smash Bros. 3Ds'
Resident Evil Revelations (Raid Online Mode)


----------



## Sawyer2030

Pokemon X and SSB3ds right now!

Thinking about getting fantasy life... Should I?


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Five Nights At Freddy's 2 :3


----------



## unravel

Minish cap


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

TBT (well duh)

Just kidding lol. I have been playing New Leaf and Nintendogs :3


----------



## CottonTail234

I'm playing SSB Brawl, Minecraft, CIV 4, Smite, & soon to be playing Terraria and SSB4WiiU(so hype)


----------



## Nanobyte

Just browsing the web. Lookin' for my DS.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Finally got a PS3, so I just started playing Ni No Kuni. Been playing Smash lately along with Heart Gold.


----------



## Puffy

Organ Trail


----------



## Grawr

Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright, Pikmin 3, and Windwaker HD (seriously, where the hell do I find Makar or whatever his name is after I get the iron boots and stuff?)


----------



## Feloreena

League of Legends and some Town of Salem from time to time on PC. Also got back into ACNL on my 3DS after having a break for almost 2 months.


----------



## Groovycat64

I'm playing quite a few at the moment. Mother 3, Final Fantasy XIII, Animal Crossing New Leaf, and occasionally Fantasy Life. 

All are very good games, yes EVEN FFXIII.


----------



## Li.

There are quite a bit of games coming out for me this month, let alone this week! But i've been currently playing *Fantasy Life* (3DS) and when i'm streaming i'm usually playing *Unturned* (PC), *Left 4 Dead 2* (PC).

However I am definitely looking forward to Pokemon this week.


----------



## JJarmon

Twilight Princess (almost finished), Earthbound (midway), and Sly 2: Band of Thieves (beginning).

I've also been playing Smash Bros. 3DS and Mario Kart 8 with the DLC.


----------



## alwatkins

Harvest moon animal parade, sims 3, Long live the queen, Rune factory frontier, Pokemon X


----------



## Alienfish

Terraria..checked out my gal there.


----------



## Jade_Amell

World of Warcraft and Dragon Age: Inquisition.


----------



## carlzisrad

acnl, gta 5 (online - finished storyline) skyrim


----------



## Alienfish

Skyrim I failed pretty good though stupid bandit cutting off my head lol.


----------



## rosabelle

Fantasy life.  I'm having soo much fun being a tailor right now.


----------



## Alienfish

This new Arcana-long-name fighting game for Vita that was released today  Seems nice, although fighters on small console can be a bit meh


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Little Big Planet 3. I bought it yesterday, but it's not worth buying it very early. Right now, there are a few glitches or other issues.

I wish I can meet other TBTers that play LBP3.


----------



## MysticDarkz

Mr. L said:


> ummm whats MW2?



Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Just started Alpha Sapphire earlier today!
It's so beautiful and channels my younger self playing GameBoy Advance


----------



## avsrule247

I'm playing Animal Crossing which is a daily thing. I also have Assassin's Creed for my Xbox One which makes me fall asleep and I've played like 30 minutes in the past 2 weeks and I just got GTA V on Wednesday which I've played for about 45 minutes. Mostly just Animal Crossing.


----------



## alwatkins

Noiru said:


> Skyrim I failed pretty good though stupid bandit cutting off my head lol.



I've gotten arrested several times on skyrim. This is what I get for deciding to be a ruthless thief.


----------



## Milky-Chii

Rune Factory 4! ^w^


----------



## graceroxx

I'm playing Omega Ruby :3


----------



## Dustmop

graceroxx said:


> I'm playing Omega Ruby :3



^ I am, too!

Gonna start up Fate: The Cursed King soon, too. I have a playfire reward to get! o:

Also finally got the boyfriend person to pway something with me.  We played Gauntlet for about 3 1/2 hours last night... and pretty much wrecked the story. At least on normal or whatever we were playing on.
Now we give it another 2 weeks before he's willing to go back and play on a higher difficulty, and then he'll whine because it'll be so long since he last played that he'll just die a lot, lol.


----------



## Piroshi

I've been playing Fantasy Life pretty much nonstop lately. My friend kept telling me to buy it so we could play together so I finally did and now they don't seem very interested in playing, and here I am with over 60 hours of play time in less than a week.


----------



## azukitan

Alpha Sapphire (my bae <3) and a little bit of Rose Guns Day--although I suppose the latter counts more as "reading" since it's a visual novel.


----------



## Ayaya

Tales of the Abyss! Luke is annoying and I hope he get better once character development kicks in, I'm getting poor fast with all these new equipments and without more ways to earn money, and I just remembered I had an unfinished quest. It's on the first city you came to. I'm already on a different country.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I will probably get back to Layton VS. Phoenix xD But I have been going back and forth on Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, absolutely incredibly enjoyable, the free play is so much fun Will probably also be hooked on Fantasy Life after my b-day xD and I am pre-ordering Story of Seasons (A harvest moon game) by Xseed, very excited to play that in Feb. next year<3


----------



## Li.

This changes for me on a weekly basis since im always picking up games...

But even though I beat the main storyline for *Fantasy Life* over the weekend, I am currently playing the *DLC* for it 

I've also started playing some *Omega Ruby* and I have also been on *Unturned* a lot...


----------



## Zii

I'm currently taking a break from Dark Souls II and playing Pokemon X and Alpha Sapphire Versions instead. =3


----------



## Sanaki

Omega Ruby.


----------



## hdtraves

super smash bros for 3ds =P


----------



## kesttang

I'm currently playing Fantasy Life (pretty much taken over my life), Sapphire (just started), Clash of Clan (on and off), and ACNL (just doing dailies and talking to my villagers). That's about it. I'm actually looking for new games for upcoming games. I'll keep my eye out on this forum because I like some of your taste in video games. xD


----------



## DutchableMC

Animal Crossing - Tales of Symphonia Cronicles - Tales of the Abyss and finally Omega ruby xd
I play too much at the same time...


----------



## MrPuzzleMan

I get on my Animal Crossing at least once a day. I just got back into my Pok?mon X. I am also now playing CoD: AW off and on. Lastly; Smash Bros for the 3DS. By the way; has anyone heard if the Mewtwo dlc is going to cost anything? I really do not want to by Smash Bros for the WiiU just to get a dlc character...


----------



## JennaBoo

Super Smash Bros Wii U!


----------



## Brianstorm

ACNL (obviously)
Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon Y
Mario Kart 8
Hyrule Warriors
Skyrim
KH 1.5 Remix


----------



## ceo

Binding of Isaac Rebirth, Animal Crossing new leaf, Fire emblem Awakening and Harvest Moon a new beginning.


----------



## Tao

Disney Infinity and Hyrule Warriors.


I bought Wonderful 101 like a week ago...Really need to actually play it...


----------



## Nanobyte

Animal Crossing and Pokemon Y. I'm trying a process to get a shiny.
Oh, and Tomodachi life... I wish.





MrPuzzleMan said:


> I get on my Animal Crossing at least once a day. I just got back into my Pok?mon X. I am also now playing CoD: AW off and on. Lastly; Smash Bros for the 3DS. By the way; has anyone heard if the Mewtwo dlc is going to cost anything? I really do not want to by Smash Bros for the WiiU just to get a dlc character...



You have to connect the 3DS to the WiiU when he's released.


----------



## Alienfish

Skyrim. I kinda got back into it right now and trying to complete quests and stuff...


----------



## Cou

vainglory and fantasy life

these two makes me forget the time omg


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

fnaf 1 and 2... 

trying to attempt the impossible.... XD


----------



## Sanaki

Pokemon Omega Ruby but once I get home Tera.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Fridays at Five Nights.


----------



## MysticDarkz

I was playing some Toribash and some Guitar Hero III


----------



## The Sly Squirrel

Mr. L said:


> ummm whats MW2?



Hey Mr. L, MW2 is (I believe) ModernWarfare 2.


----------



## Sanaki

TERA


----------



## oath2order

Hyrule Warriors right now.


----------



## radical6

payday 2 with my bff and some friends, left 4 dead with my bff, castle crashers with my bff, we pretty much play everything together. though I have been playing a bit of papers please and Civ 5, I'm probably gonna play hotline Miami soon. and probs battle block therater because my bff wanted me to buy it since it's just a buck right now lol


----------



## Dustmop

*Crypt of the Necrodancer.*

It's finally on sale, so I grabbed it... and holy poopsie it's harder than I was expecting. Vicas made it look so much easier than this, haha.


----------



## Birdcall

ACNL, Fantasy Life, Okamiden and Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks. c:
​


----------



## srsjerry187

Was playing Ac Unity but every-time it closed down now on sec 2 memory 1


----------



## Alienfish

LYNE

It's awesome :3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

*Persona 4: Golden*


----------



## Aizu

League of Legends, Mario Kart and TERA Online


----------



## Sanaki

TERA


----------



## kassie

AC:NL somewhat and Omega Ruby.


----------



## Nerd House

Bound By Flame and Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## KelseyHendrix

AC:NL. Yay, the simple life.


----------



## Marmoset

Currently focusing on Borderlands Pre-Sequel (PC version), Little Big Planet 3, and Minecraft (server with friends). This is excluding ACNL of course!


----------



## stargurg

TERA, Fallout 3, and Borderlands, and ACNL. :3


----------



## Nanobyte

Mayor-Hazel said:


> fnaf 1 and 2...
> 
> trying to attempt the impossible.... XD



20/20/20/20 isn't impossible.



  I'm playing my own copy of ACNL, and trying to fix a TTing mistake I made in Pizza, a FNAF themed town by me and Cottontail234.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Pokemon AS and TERA


----------



## BlooBelle

I haven't been able to get into pokemon AS, which sucks because I got it the day after launch. :c
But I've been playing a lot of AC, smash, the sims and mario kart.


----------



## Flop

Played the heck out of Alpha Sapphire yesterday and today. Managed to enter the Hall of Fame in only 12 hours of playing,  so I'm happy with myself


----------



## epicquirkynugget

Tomodachi life.


----------



## Dollie

ACNL and Pok?mon AS.


----------



## Cou

persona q, new beginning, and fantasy life!!

my oras has been sitting here since release and im fighting so hard not to open yet..


----------



## wintersoldier

i'm currently playing acnl, but i'm trying to get back into playing ffx (bc i totally forgot about it :>)


----------



## ThomasNLD

Dragon Age, Smash Brothers and Fantasy Life (although I`m done with that game). I might pick up another 3ds game along with it. Maybe I`ll continue with Harvest Moon, A new Beginning, or maybe I`ll finally get into Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Alienfish

Stuff on neopets

And LYNE on Steam. It's damn addicting and stuff.


----------



## Geoni

I'm playing Amnesia blind.


----------



## Alienfish

Fate/EXTRA it's damn addicting... Though 



Spoiler



that main gate dead end the heck


----------



## Rasha

lately I've been playing:
----------------------------
-animal crossing: new leaf (mostly)
-super smash bros wii u + 3ds
-legend of zelda: ocarina of time 3d
- five nights at freddy's 2 (stuck on 6th night)


----------



## Nerd House

All of these, off and on.


----------



## Alienfish

Hatoful Boyfriend on Steam, Fate/EXTRA on my Ps vita


----------



## WonderK

Enjoying the hell out of Super Smash Brothers for Wii U.


----------



## Nerd House

I just wrote my first "bad" review for a game...BlockStorm. I tried to like it, I really did....but I just couldn't play it more than 30 minutes. This was after I spent about 2 hours looking for a server that wasn't dead.


----------



## Groovycat64

Just started up L.A. Noire. Looks very, very good. Can't wait to play more of it!


----------



## Nerd House

Groovycat64 said:


> Just started up L.A. Noire. Looks very, very good. Can't wait to play more of it!



It is very very good. Hope you enjoy it! I own it on Steam and PS3, it's that good.


----------



## Alienfish

Adol the Red said:


> I just wrote my first "bad" review for a game...BlockStorm. I tried to like it, I really did....but I just couldn't play it more than 30 minutes. This was after I spent about 2 hours looking for a server that wasn't dead.



You can't like all games.


----------



## Amyy

Adol the Red said:


> All of these, off and on.



im jealous of your final fantasy :')


----------



## Nerd House

Amyy said:


> im jealous of your final fantasy :')



Haha 

Here's all of them:


----------



## spCrossing

Kirby Super Star.

My favorite Kirby Game actualy.


----------



## Amyy

Adol the Red said:


> Haha
> 
> Here's all of them:



omg love <3


----------



## Redacted

Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, Oracle of Ages (3 more Zelda games to go!!!), and Fallout 3 GOTY. All are great.


----------



## Ragdoll

Pokemon X, Alpha Sapphire, ACNL, and Bravely Default all at the same time but right now, I'm playing Pokemon X


----------



## Tao

Adol the Red said:


> Haha
> 
> Here's all of them:




It's such an odd bunch of Final Fantasy games for Steam to have...III,IV,VII,VIII,XIII,XIII-2? It would make sense if it wasn't just randomly picked games from the series. They really need the others xD


Are the Steam versions of III and IV the 3D remakes that were on the DS?


----------



## Nerd House

Tao said:


> It's such an odd bunch of Final Fantasy games for Steam to have...III,IV,VII,VIII,XIII,XIII-2? It would make sense if it wasn't just randomly picked games from the series. They really need the others xD
> 
> 
> Are the Steam versions of III and IV the 3D remakes that were on the DS?



So far all of the games on Steam are the ones that have been on PC previously, or that have been ported to iOS/Android/DS, which took minimal effort to port to PC.

And yes, III and IV are the DS versions. III is fine that way, but I would have preferred the PSP/complete version of IV :/


----------



## Marmoset

Minecraft woop


----------



## Pokemanz

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. About to do the trial in Lanayru Desert. GOD I HATE THE TRIALS.


----------



## Psydye

A couple games: Freedom Planet(really awesome game, stylistically and musically; reminds me of classic Sonic and Sega games in general), Saints Row 2, La-Mulana, 1001 Spikes, Fez, etc. Bought all those recently(save for 1001 spikes, had it for awhile) along w/ Bastion, Strider, and a couple other games.


----------



## Mega Kakuna

I'm always playing Pokemon and Smash, it's pretty much an ongoing thing in my life.

I'm making my way through Heroes of Ruin on the 3DS right now, it's a very mediocre mmo-ish game but it's worth a pickup if you absolutely need something like that on the 3DS. I wouldn't recommend it per se but if you see it for a few dollars it might entertain you for a bit.


----------



## Zappo09

Well, the games that I'm currently playing are:

Tomodachi Life
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon Omega Ruby
and Team Fortress 2


----------



## ThePayne22

LoveLive School idol festival and ACNL, lol.


----------



## Joy

Fantasy Life (+ DLC)
The Sims 3 ( + All expansions)
The Sims Medieval (+ expansion)
Super Smash Bros (3DS)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Tao

Wind Waker HD :3 I just got the unpowered Master Sword and faced Ganondorf 

Also Fantasy Life. I had to format my 3DS though and apparently Fantasy Life is the only game that saves data to my SD card rather than cartridge...So I've had to start again -.-


----------



## Pokemanz

Just completed Skyward Sword and started Twilight Princess. WOLF LINK AND MIDNA YESSSSSS


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I got Sly Cooper and the Thevius Raccooonus. This game helped me through some hard times when I was younger. Can't wait to play it again and maybe actually finish it.


----------



## radical6

payday 2
xcom

also does anyone ever play l4d2 on anything but easy like easy mode is hell i dont deserve this


----------



## matt

Pokemon alpha sapphire and pokemon Y.
I am catching loads of low level pokemon to trade over to Y in exchange for my rarer pokes. Saves me purchasing pokemon bank


----------



## Alienfish

LYNE

getting a bit boring from T onwards but I want the damn letters


----------



## Incu-chan

Right now, Pok?mon X and Tomodachi Life, but mostly Pok?mon. It took over my life OTL


----------



## oranje

Other than New Leaf, I'm really enjoying Goat Simulator and Guacamelee.  It makes me wish that there was an animal simulator so you can play different kinds of animals.


----------



## Dustmop

oranje said:


> Other than New Leaf, I'm really enjoying Goat Simulator and Guacamelee.  It makes me wish that there was an animal simulator so you can play different kinds of animals.



Catlateral Damage is a cat simulator wherein your goal is to knock all of your "owner's" items onto the floor. Just be a cat and cause general chaos and destruction.

I find it to be a very realistic simulator. :3

Demo link.


----------



## tokkio

New Leaf, but mostly Pokemon ORAS these days hahah


----------



## Joy

Recently found my GBA and started playing Spyro: Attack of the Rhinos! Pretty fun!


----------



## Alienfish

Joy said:


> Recently found my GBA and started playing Spyro: Attack of the Rhinos! Pretty fun!


gooood bro i want that game.. the last good one before they started ti ruin it with sidescrolling junk lol


----------



## Zedark

I am on a real spelunky kick at the moment. One day i shall spelunk all the way to the end


----------



## Joy

Noiru said:


> gooood bro i want that game.. the last good one before they started ti ruin it with sidescrolling junk lol



Exactly! Oh man it's so addicting, I'd lend it to you if I could lol


----------



## kesttang

ACNL and Fantasy Life. I want to finish Fantasy Life so I can start MH3 with my fiance. Hehe.


----------



## Stalfos

Terraria.




And New Leaf. I think I've only missed one day so far...


----------



## Lemon Loaf

Just got back into New Leaf recently! But also picked up Dragon Age: Origins again. Lot's of fun. Fantastic game.


----------



## Nerd House

Terraria, Final Fantasy XIII-2, and Saint's Row IV.


----------



## Alyx

Currently playing Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright, and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Balverine

Hometown story c:
A lot of flaws, but it's still cute overall~


----------



## spCrossing

Other than Smash Wii U.

Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga (Almost done the game)
& Kirby: & the Amazing Mirror...a game I'm trying so hard to 100% without using a guide.


----------



## Alienfish

nep nep re;birth 1 trying to get all the achievements.. 100 mill gg


----------



## Ricano

Zedark said:


> I am on a real spelunky kick at the moment. One day i shall spelunk all the way to the end


Same here. Making it to hell has been a bugger.
Spelunky can be a real butt sometimes. Either that or I suck.
Also playing KH2.5
So much better than 1 in every way. The dialogue is still quite cringy. :S


----------



## elitegang

currently playing animal crossing but trying to find people to play super smash bros with. add me if any of y'all want to play! send me a message if you do add me.

3ds


----------



## Joy

Playing this old Code Lyoko ds game I bought on amazon for 8 bucks
Haha liking it so far


----------



## Nerd House

Ziggurat


----------



## Alienfish

Go Go Nippon it's silly but I like vn/animu games and cards ftw


----------



## Ricano

Joy said:


> Playing this old Code Lyoko ds game I bought on amazon for 8 bucks
> Haha liking it so far



If you like that one, you'll probably like the one on Wii. I remember playing it to death when I was younger


----------



## toxapex

I'M ABOUT TO DO THE PIT OF 100 TRIALS IN PAPER MARIO 2 WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Silversea

Final Fantasy Theatrhythm Curtain Call at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish

Shadow Warrior. It's sooo much better than the classic one


----------



## Joy

Ricano said:


> If you like that one, you'll probably like the one on Wii. I remember playing it to death when I was younger



Oh yaaa! I heard about that one!
It will be one of my first purchase when I finally get around to buying a Wii


----------



## toxapex

tokayseye said:


> I'M ABOUT TO DO THE PIT OF 100 TRIALS IN PAPER MARIO 2 WISH ME LUCK



I DIED ON LEVEL 100 DANGIT


----------



## riummi

pokemon omega ruby, danganronpa


----------



## Batsu

Been playing Pokemon Y again because I'm too broke to get ORAS right now, also I've been building teams. I don't battle competitively so they're really dumb teams that I've given dumb names: Team Junkyard, which is comprised of object-based Pokemon and some literal garbage, and Team Fabulous which is made up of gloriously chic and stylish Pokemon befitting of France Kalos.

I'd also been slowly playing the Stick of Truth since getting it on Black Friday and I just finished it. So good, thinking about starting a new game so I can 100% it, which I don't usually do because ugh so tedious.


----------



## Mariah

GTAV but I've never actually played a game like this previously so I keep dying/failing missions.


----------



## Amissapanda

ACNL, Mario Kart 8, and Harvest Moon: Animal Parade!


----------



## BlooBelle

Getting fantasy life for christmas and ahh i can't wait~
I'm trying to get into alpha sapphire but I'm finding it hard. Would watching lets plays maybe help? It's my first pokemon game and I'm just confused. >_<


----------



## Dulce

ACNL, Tomodachi Life and I might go back to Ragnarok Online.


----------



## hdtraves

pokemon x  & super mario 64 16star run


----------



## Sumia

*3DS :* Pokemon X & Alpha Sapphire *x* Etrian Odyssey IV *x* Persona Q *x* Theathryhthm Curtain Call *x* Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate *x* Fantasy Life

*PS VITA :* Freedom Wars *x* Hatsune Miku : Project Diva F 2nd *x* Demon Gaze *x* Sorcery Saga *x* Disgaea 4 : a promise revisited

*DS :* Touch detective *x* Rune Factory 3

*PSP :* Persona 2 innocent sin *x* Jeanne d'arc

*PC :* Battleblock theater *x* Portal 2 *x* Castle Crashers

*XBOX 360 :* Bioshock Infinite

*PS2 :* Kingdom Hearts II

*WII U :* Super Smash Bros. *x* Mario Kart 8

I don't play them all at the same time and I play some more often than the others of course but yeah I'm still kind of a freak games switcher...


----------



## unravel

Sumia said:


> *3DS :* Pokemon X & Alpha Sapphire *x* Etrian Odyssey IV *x* Persona Q *x* Theathryhthm Curtain Call *x* Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate *x* Fantasy Life
> 
> *PS VITA :* Freedom Wars *x* Hatsune Miku : Project Diva F 2nd *x* Demon Gaze *x* Sorcery Saga *x* Disgaea 4 : a promise revisited
> 
> *DS :* Touch detective *x* Rune Factory 3
> 
> *PSP :* Persona 2 innocent sin *x* Jeanne d'arc
> 
> *PC :* Battleblock theater *x* Portal 2 *x* Castle Crashers
> 
> *XBOX 360 :* Bioshock Infinite
> 
> *PS2 :* Kingdom Hearts II
> 
> *WII U :* Super Smash Bros. *x* Mario Kart 8
> 
> I don't play them all at the same time and I play some more often than the others of course but yeah I'm still kind of a freak games switcher...



So much games x.x


----------



## Improv

Pokemon Omega Ruby & A Link Between Worlds


----------



## matt

Alpha sapphire and smash


----------



## BlooBelle

Got Fantasy Life for christmas and already I'm hooked! I've played for over an hour so far. <3


----------



## matt

BlooBelle said:


> Got Fantasy Life for christmas and already I'm hooked! I've played for over an hour so far. <3



And many more to come. Hooked me for over 50 hours


----------



## Shayminslicker

Team Fortress 2. Enjoying my Festive Backburner!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm currently playing Fantasy Life as it was a Christmas Gift I was pretty excited about, Tomodachi Life, Pokemon ORAS,Etrian Odyssey V,Harvest Moon: A New Beginning and Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity, sometimes i play New Leaf but im terribly bored of it so xD I have quiteee a few games to finish while on Christmas break, I play many so I don't get bored too quickly.


----------



## Joy

Playing Sims 3 allll daaaayyyy
Might play some Smash Bros 3ds later on


----------



## Astro Cake

I've been playing Mario Picross a lot lately. I only recently heard about picross, but it's really fun.


----------



## Rasha

Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker


----------



## MrSora00

Right now I'm working in battle points and building my secret base in Omega Ruby mainly, and running through Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity one more time


----------



## Tao

Picked up Disney Infinity again. Being Christmas, there's been an inflation of new user maps :3


Probably pick up Mario Kart 8 or Smash Bros again later.


----------



## Joy

Found Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories last night in my room while looking for something.
If only I can get my crappy GBA to stop turning off :[


----------



## Psydye

Animal Crossing New Leaf...now that I have a friggin' 3DS XL again!


----------



## Vin

Casual minecraft for right now... Really need to finish Papers Please and Fez. c: Then Bravely Default... I'm terrible with keeping up with games haha!


----------



## MishMeesh

I got SSB for the 3ds for Christmas so I've been playing that pretty much nonstop. (For anyone else who has it, feel free to add me and let me know! I need a break from random match ups). I also got Kingdom Hearts 2.5 remix but my PS3 is at my apartment and I'm with my parents until the first week of January so can't play it yet unfortunately. But I will be when I get back. I might actually start with Birth by Sleep if possible since I've never played it before.


----------



## Psydye

Vin said:


> Fez. c:


That is an awesome game!


----------



## unravel

Fantasy life


----------



## Megan.

Mario Kart 8 and SSB.


----------



## Stalfos

Psydye said:


> That is an awesome game!



Agreed! (FEZ)


----------



## jvgsjeff

I got NES Remix Pack for Christmas, so I've been playing that in addition to New Leaf, Tomodachi Life, Disney Magical World, Mario Kart 8, and Super Mario 3D World. I don't usually juggle this many games at once, but that's just how it's been lately.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

I've played nothing but The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth and now Smash ever since my Christmas break began.


----------



## Chris

I started playing both _ Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker _ (Wii U) and _Samurai Warriors 4 _ (PS4) over the past few days. 

I only get to use the PS4 in the morning due to only having one TV here and my Dad also having a new game he wants to play. At least the Wii U gamepad means I can still play _Captain Toad_ when he's playing his game.


----------



## Locket

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Alienfish

Still Neptunia, I WILL PLATINUM THAT GAME DOE

also I tried out that Celceta game. Had a lot of potential but the controls are so meh it just became annoying. Idk if you can change it but yeah disappointed so far.


----------



## KarlaKGB

saving the world from aliens in xcom


----------



## Saylor

Rune Factory 4


----------



## snapdragon

I just got Omega Ruby for Christmas so I will be playing that soon!


----------



## CookingOkasan

Tekken Tag 2 on Wii U!


----------



## EmmaFrost

DC Universe Online ahhh I have missed this game. I played it all summer last year on the PS3 and just downloaded it on my shiny new PS4.


----------



## mdchan

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## sasuke

just playing a crap ton of acnl (those flowers aren't going to water themselves!!)
& i've recently installed latale again c:


----------



## Autaven

ACNL (as per..) and Fantasy Life :3


----------



## MayorMina

ACNL, while at work. Oops.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, been amiibo training.
Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I haven't been super active since September, but I'm getting back to that. The next big event I'm looking forward to is Festivale in 2 months :3
Hyrule Warriors, I need to play Cia's Tale >.>

I'm taking a break from Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Mario Kart 8.


----------



## animale12

Currently playing AC:NL, Stronghold Crusader II, Pokemon AS, Skyrim and Runescape.


----------



## badcrumbs

I just started playing Far Cry 4 last night. I wasn't sure if I would be into it, but holy crap it's fun as hell. Went from casually playing Captain Toad, to shooting people in the head with arrows. Good times.


----------



## zToast

Life


----------



## Alienfish

that hatsune miku game for ps vita.. 2nd..

so bad at it but i like them rhythm games


----------



## Sumia

New Adds today for my *PS VITA* :

The wolf among us (SE1 complete) *x* The binding of Isaac : Rebirth *x* Lone survivor (the director's cut)

so, gonna go through all those new babies tonight -


----------



## Alienfish

isaac is awesome. enjoy m8


----------



## azukitan

Fallout 3 with my brother


----------



## FancyThat

Currently playing New leaf, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Evil Within and Hakuoki PS3 edition. I'm considering getting back into Fantasy Life soon.


----------



## Joy

Playing The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection


----------



## MayorMina

I play a lot of different games, but right this moment I'm about to play BO2!


----------



## Psydye

I was able to recover my NNID from my 2nd 3DS XL system so back to ALBW and, eventually, Pokemon X!


----------



## hdtraves

pokemon x


----------



## Amyy

child of light

love it


----------



## Alienfish

wish they hadn't slapped uplay on it or i'd get it. might get on vita someday


----------



## Silversea

Kingdom Hearts 2 final mix

Been stuck on that new required boss for days. Easily the hardest kingdom hearts boss in the series to date...except perhaps the secret boss in CoM.


----------



## Tao

Kirby Triple Deluxe and Mario Galaxy.


Mario Galaxy is the first Wii game I've actually played (other than like, 5 minutes of Wii sports back when it was new).
At first the camera view and orientation made me feel really sick. I've been on it like, 6 hours now though and it's a pretty darn good game :3


----------



## chuchoo

I caved into my urges and played some more smash bros. I need to stay away from that drug addiction...

If anyone wants to play add me!


----------



## BrittanyStarr

ACNL, Fantasy Life, and Bravely Default. Coming up will be MH3, Tales of the Abyss, and Shin Megami Tensei IV. Also need to do LoZ:ALBW, Pokemon X, Super Mario 3d Land, MK7, Harvest Moon...wow, I have a ton to do...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Alpha Sapphire and I'm picking up New Leaf again for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Alienfish

AdventureQuest Worlds. My cousin started playing more frequently again so why not plus i have only like 3+ months left of membership anyways


----------



## Joy

Ace Attorney Trilogy 
Great fun!


----------



## RainbowCherry

Xenoblade Chronicles. So far, I'm up to that giant Telethia. Amazing story, full of twists and awesomeness, and Riki.


----------



## Cou

shin megami tensei iv


----------



## charade501

Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Alienfish

Everlasting Summer. Pretty good for being a free visual novel


----------



## Tao

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)

So far it's among my favorite in the series along with Link to the Past and Wind Waker...It's soooooo obvious that the game wasn't built with motion controls in mind though...


Also just downloaded Shovel Knight on the Wii U eShop, so I'll probably jump between that, Super Metroid and Megaman X.


----------



## Dustmop

Tao said:


> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)
> 
> So far it's among my favorite in the series along with Link to the Past and Wind Waker...It's soooooo obvious that the game wasn't built with motion controls in mind though...



Well I mean, it was designed for the Gamecube first.  Lol.

But yeah, I've heard of a lot of people complaining about the motion controls in TP, especially when you try to use.. uh, _most_ of your hidden skills. Apparently the Wii just ruins the experience for most people, and that's a shame. It was one of my favorite Gamecube titles. :c


----------



## Alienfish

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion. It's pretty fun once you get into it..(the menu systems can be a bit confusing if you are new to them at first) but still one of the better 4X games on Steam


----------



## Athros

Zelda: A link between worlds


----------



## Alienfish

Starbound. Still broke af and I prefer Terraria.. but hey I need cards lol


----------



## JCnator

At the moment, I'm currently playing a game that isn't even considered mainstream for the sake of beating it. And that game is Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for the Nintendo GameCube.

Despite being loosely based on the book of the same name, the game plays a bit like 3D Zelda installments. I will admit that I'm not a fan of Harry Potter, but I feel it's actually an above average license-based game of its generation. It's still fun to explore the areas even if they are a bit constrained. Though, occasional camera problems, unpolished targeting system and overuse of (very easy) stealth sections are what prevented the game to become a true hidden gem. Thanks goodness the game is very forgiving, as dying isn't even painful at all and that you have a potion that will refill your health bar as soon as you run out of life.

For the record, I'm only on Day 1 of Hogwarts, already completed the Burrow, Diagon Alley and the fight against a huge living tree. From the looks of it, I'm about to have some lessons on how to fly with a broom.


----------



## kassie

AC:NL for hybrid breeding only and Outlast for PS4.


----------



## Nerd House

The Wolf Among Us
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Terraria
Rune Factory 4
Dragon Age II


----------



## Dustmop

I was playing Goat Sim last night, and even after watching me for 2 hours, my boyfriend has decided he needs to buy it.

That's some good advertizing. :v


Also actively progressing: Warlock 2, The Walking Dead: Season Two, and some Hatoful Boyfriend.


----------



## Stalfos

Muramasa Rebirth, Terraria and (as always) ACNL.


----------



## Alienfish

AQW..as always mostly helping my cousin and doing Nully stuff.


----------



## Milleram

ACNL, Nintendogs + Cats, Fantasy Life, and Xenoblade.


----------



## diogocrossing

Other than ACNL, I've been playing Hearthstone, Dishonored and Pokemon ORAS.


----------



## Pokemanz

Just Dance 2015 like crazy.


----------



## Silversea

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> At the moment, I'm currently playing a game that isn't even considered mainstream for the sake of beating it. And that game is Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for the Nintendo GameCube.
> 
> Despite being loosely based on the book of the same name, the game plays a bit like 3D Zelda installments. I will admit that I'm not a fan of Harry Potter, but I feel it's actually an above average license-based game of its generation. It's still fun to explore the areas even if they are a bit constrained. Though, occasional camera problems, unpolished targeting system and overuse of (very easy) stealth sections are what prevented the game to become a true hidden gem. Thanks goodness the game is very forgiving, as dying isn't even painful at all and that you have a potion that will refill your health bar as soon as you run out of life.
> 
> For the record, I'm only on Day 1 of Hogwarts, already completed the Burrow, Diagon Alley and the fight against a huge living tree. From the looks of it, I'm about to have some lessons on how to fly with a broom.



I think I remember that game. But wow that feels like a long time ago.


----------



## KiloPatches

Dragon Age Inquisition XD


----------



## Benevoir

Lisa. It's a great game but man there are certain parts that made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Alienfish

honeyprince said:


> Lisa. It's a great game but man there are certain parts that made me uncomfortable.



I want that, the grotesque stuff is right up my alley 

Everlasting Summer.. I wanna finish one ending at least


----------



## Benevoir

Noiru said:


> I want that, the grotesque stuff is right up my alley
> 
> Everlasting Summer.. I wanna finish one ending at least



Oh I'm fine with the straight up gore and other grotesque stuff in the game so that's the least of my problem haha. It's situations like the scene with Buddy and Sticky that made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Alienfish

I see, then...

The Wolf Among Us. One chapter (5) to go. Can't bother to do all the fable entries unless I get really bored. But it's great, so do play it somewhere if you get the chance


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Restarting Fantasy Life due to losing file D:


----------



## Goth

ACNL that's pretty much it


----------



## Saylor

MK8, all day.


----------



## Thunder

Played some Smash U with Jav and Jeremy

Fludd, how I love thee.


----------



## Zulehan

At the moment, I am making my way through _Child of Light_. I have had this game for months, but simply stopped playing it for a long while. I want to eventually complete it, however. I am at the point where you have to fight a giant spider, but to do that you have to destroy her web 'barriers' by destroying four lesser spider mini-bosses.


----------



## Alienfish

War of the Human Tanks.

Visual novel x strategy with cute anime characters.. get it


----------



## kaidaofthedark

FFXIII.
I can't believe I'm in chapter 11; I really didn't like this game early on. At least all of the characters have gotten better since the beginning.


----------



## Sumia

Currently fulfilling Hatoful Boyfriend on steam for the main.


----------



## brutalitea

Long Live The Queen on Steam.


----------



## Alienfish

Sumia said:


> Currently fulfilling Hatoful Boyfriend on steam for the main.


Saw you got it, hope you liked it. It's a bit try-hard sometimes as you can get dead end a bit easier


----------



## Sumia

Noiru said:


> Saw you got it, hope you liked it. It's a bit try-hard sometimes as you can get dead end a bit easier


 
Yeah, I enjoy it so far  though I don't know if there's a better routes order to begin with, but I don't feel like using a guide either for this lol


----------



## Alienfish

Sumia said:


> Yeah, I enjoy it so far  though I don't know if there's a better routes order to begin with, but I don't feel like using a guide either for this lol



I don't either, it's just too much dead ends if you "accidentally" pick wrong lol


----------



## Dustmop

Sumia said:


> Yeah, I enjoy it so far  though I don't know if there's a better routes order to begin with, but I don't feel like using a guide either for this lol



Going through visual novels with a guide ruins it, imo. They're more like movies and books, in that sense, and knowing too much about it before you read/watch just ****s up the story for me.

Though it still took me like like 5 tries to find a route that actually explained the _'super secret plot twist'_ I've heard so much about... and tried so hard to avoid learning any more about before actually playing it for myself, lol.


That said - also currently playing Hatoful Boyfriend some nights before bed. It's been even better with a little vodka


----------



## MishMeesh

I got Kingdom Hearts 2.5 for Christmas and I've never played Birth By Sleep before so I've been playing through that. I'm playing Terra's story first, I'm not sure how that will change my perception of the story later on. But playing through with each character separately is an interesting feature.

I also traded in a couple of games for the FFX/X-2 remaster. It's my friend's favourite game of all time and she's been wanting me to play it forever. The only other final fantasy games I've played have been bravely default (if that counts) and xiii. So this one is different than what I'm used to. But I do like turn based RPGs so I'm thinking I'll enjoy it. The voice acting is... amusing to say the least. And the camera angles are odd and unmoveable.


----------



## Sanaki

Tera fate of arun


----------



## Alienfish

Hero Siege.. lolol it's awesome yo


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`m going retro with Worms. Not even like Worms 3D, but Worms. The mother of all Worms games.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm currently playing Fire Emblem Awakening. 

Oh my gosh, it's such a good game!!

Chrom is my crush


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> I`m going retro with Worms. Not even like Worms 3D, but Worms. The mother of all Worms games.



Ohhhh god I used to have that on SNES.. the nostalgia. the controls were wonky af though. 

yeah i prefer the old worms.. armageddon ftw


----------



## Nerd House

*Just gave the following a whirl:

Legend of Dungeon
Spacebase DF9
Rogue Legacy
Halo: Spartan Assault


Trying to pick out a game to play for my Extra Life Marathon.*


----------



## TofuIdol

What I'm currently Playing:

Shin Megami Tensei IV
Akibas Trip 
And Persona Q


----------



## Alienfish

AQW trying to finish Juggernaut quest.. Still need two totems.. almost more annoying than dark shards because the items you need for that has like 10% drop rate....


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

The Last of Us Remastered
Resogun
Far Cry 4


----------



## FancyThat

MH4 special demo (a lot), New Leaf (I have a few towns I'm working on), Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## Alienfish

AQW and Hero Siege and trying to beat War of the Human Tanks, kinda hard af sometimes though


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Currently playing the following:

-Zelda Majoras Mask
-Zelda Ocarina Of Time 3D
-Fantasy Life (Just got DLC!)
-Kirby Triple Deluxe


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
Fantasy Life


----------



## Alienfish

AQW, Hero Siege...


----------



## Nerd House

*Sakura Spirit
Terraria*

After tomorrow it'll be nothing but *Saint's Row: Gat Out of Hell* for at least a week!


----------



## Joy

As of recently 

Phoenix Wright Trilogy
Fire Emblem-Awakening
Batman 3: Beyond Gotham

Occationally Fantasy life, Code Lyoko and ACNL


----------



## kesttang

Clash of Clan, ACNL, and World of Warriors. You can't go wrong with CoC and ACNL. I'm just super busy with work and life or else I would have played every game that I have... Just don't have time right now. : [


----------



## Alienfish

AQW still, haha. I need to rank up my classes. :/


----------



## Silversea

I am currently playing:

-Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call

...yeah that is all I am playing, it is a long game. Really long.


----------



## Alienfish

Chuzzle Deluxe. addicting.. bought it mostly because i needed some civ dlc


----------



## Psydye

Been playing The Legend of Zelda lately...hard as heck!


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Been playing The Legend of Zelda lately...hard as heck!



The first one? Yes it is not to mention the 2nd one


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I downloaded EarthBound onto my WiiU last night and have been playing it today. It's a great game.


----------



## Alienfish

Recently got back in the whole Nep stuff since I have the new slim PS Vita now. It feels a bit strange since it weighs likes nothing but if it lasts longer battery-life wise than the original. Go for it I say.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm playing Pok?mon Omega Ruby at the moment, really enjoying it.


----------



## Heartcore

Legend of Zelda: ocarina of time 3ds


----------



## n64king

Fire Emblem: Awakening & Fallout New Vegas (PS3)


----------



## Eldin

New Leaf & Rune Factory 1.


----------



## Alienfish

Faerie Solitaire. It's so boring but I kinda want to complete the game lol


----------



## kassie

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves.


----------



## Skynetz

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## Alienfish

Fist of Awesome. It's silly but I love the random references around


----------



## spCrossing

Ocarina of Time 3D, its hard waiting for MM3D to come out.. :c


----------



## crystalchild

megaman 6 and smash bros


----------



## Alienfish

That Noire spinoff game. My friend has the Japanese one so I borrowed his game. And Neptunia U.. considered those jerks only set a release for US I could as well play it in Japanese :c


----------



## brutalitea

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon

Thinking about pulling out Golden Sun Dark Dawn again since I never got around to beating it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Progressing in Earthbound. 

This game is super addictive.


----------



## kassie

Going to start Uncharted 3 later today.


----------



## Vizionari

Crossy Road xD


----------



## Pokemanz

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. 

Started a new file since this game was outstanding and I had so much fun playing with friends. :3


----------



## Alienfish

ALL THE NEP HYPE.

Neptunia U... the japanese one :3


----------



## BlueWolf101

Mstar.

A Singaporean K-pop dancing game. ;v;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

After 11 days, I finished Earthbound...

Now I feel like I have nothing to do in life. 


So I ordered Mother 3  will be starting that soon


----------



## Alienfish

TF2 lol.. anyone wanna be hadouken'd?


----------



## JCnator

Lately, I've been playing a slightly obscure Super Famicom game called Bahamut Lagoon with the aid of RetroN5 and a translation patch. This Squaresoft (now called Square Enix) Strategy RPG is quite a unique beast, as it allows us to indirectly control each party's dragon's AI and feed it with any item you've obtained. Also, casting spells can have some impact on the terrain, such as ice that freezes the water to allow anyone crossing on it. A single spell can even hit multiple enemy parties when aimed properly.


----------



## Goop

I just finished Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
I'm going to move onto Dishonored and then maybe try and finish Lollipop Chainsaw.​


----------



## Box9Missingo

Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire. Been doing some training and battling in both. Played some Legacy of Kain Soul Reaver on my Vita too.


----------



## seanrc

AC:NL, L4D2, and Fantasy Life. Some Sm4sh and Tomodachi Life inbetween. Sprinkle in some Sims 3 and 2.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Skyrim ate my life. I have been playing waaaaaaay to much Skyrim. I can't stop thinking about Skyrim. I want to play Morrowind but I can't use a keyboard for gaming very well so it's really frustrating, the graphics hurt my eyes too. I think I'll try Fallout next.


----------



## roseflower

I`m playing Pokemon Omega Ruby, Yoshi`s New Island (I'm still at the beginning) and Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## KermitTea

Vainglory.

add me on NA server: xlRenn


----------



## Alienfish

TF2 lol.. too tired to play anything more intellectual right now and kinda stuck on Nep U anyways


----------



## gnoixaim

Dying Light !!!! Everyone needs to go and get this game.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Captain Toad!


----------



## Guero101

PS4: GTAV
Wii U: MK8
3DS: Pok?mon ORAS


----------



## n64king

PS3: Sleeping Dogs & Space Channel 5 Pt2
WiiU: Cpt Toad
3DS: 999 & Cooking Mama 5


----------



## SirFireFox

Pokemon Omega Ruby and Fantasy Life


----------



## Pokemanz

PS2: Drome Racers
Wii U: Just Dance 2015
3DS: Tomodachi Life


----------



## Mayor Jamal

The Last Story...why do I keep playing super obscure games people have never heard of and or have no interest in playing. >_>


----------



## Li.

Lately I've been cycling between Don't Starve Together, League of Legends and MapleStory...


----------



## Alienfish

Hyperdimension Neptunia Rebirth 1 on Steam.. awesome <3

And gonna do some metal slug cause cards aye


----------



## booshoe

The Legend of Zelda oracle of ages and seasons~ D


----------



## Mayor Miles

Scribblenauts Unlimited and Unmasked, Mario kart 7 (3Ds) Disney Infinity 2.0, Terriaia, Minecraft (Xbox 360) Minecraft (PC) BTD Battles, My singing Monsters (Ipad)


----------



## Alienfish

AQW I wanna get my reputation up for the factions before my membership ends


----------



## kassie

PS4: Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
3DS: Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Breeding / Cycling)
PC: Gone Home


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm playing Kirby Triple Deluxe, Kid Icarus Uprising, Animal Crossing (of course), Team Fortress 2, and Bayonetta 2.


----------



## yosugay

bout to play some smash bros


----------



## Alienfish

Getting back into the Noire to hype even more for 26th february (Borrowed a Japanese copy from a friend along with Nep U)


----------



## Verotten

Been playing Starbound (PC) and Rune Factory 4 with the odd smattering of Hyrule Warriors.
I still need to finish Bravely Default, but uh.. ehhh. 8)


----------



## SolarInferno

I've been switching between Starbound and Planetside 2 on Steam, but I'm not sure what the hell I'm supposed to do now as I'm supposed to craft steel armour, but steel armour according to the wiki doesn't become available until later on.

Also been switching between Pok?mon OR and New Leaf on the 3DS too.


----------



## Taka

I've recently been into Alpha Sapphire, Animal Crossing New Leaf and a little bit of Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright. I always switch around my favorites though.


----------



## Ami

Persona Q, third labyrinth is scaring the hell out of me tho.


----------



## n64king

Assassins Creed III
Ni No Kuni
Wario Land II


----------



## oreo

fantasy life 
i just got it this week and i love it so much ugh


----------



## Inkbug

kid icarus: uprising! it's really fun, although murder on my hands thanks to being a leftie. >-> 
but I just got fantasy life and omggg I'm looking forward to that so much!


----------



## Alienfish

TF2.. finally got some heavy achievements so i could get the kgb


----------



## Zenoah

On the PC I've been playing World of Warcraft. 

On the GBA, it's Animal Crossing an Pok?mon X.


----------



## sleepel

Sims 3 Seasons, FFX, and Mario Kart 7


----------



## kassie

Life is Strange for the PC, Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception for the PS3 and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## dr4gonite

Insurgency and Marvel Heroes Online.


----------



## A-Link

The legend of Zelda and the Ocarina of time 3d remake.


----------



## Alienfish

http://www.playincstore.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/le.jpg

this ;3


----------



## lazuli

oneshot
ver nice rm game, hopin i can play it correctly this time


----------



## infinikitten

I'm in January in Persona 3 and it's still not wowing me. Only reason I kept playing was for Aigis and Yukari, maybe some of the other social links. Game fell kinda flat for me in comparison to 4. I know it's blasphemy to say that in some places, but whatevs. I was introduced to the series with 4 and I definitely felt it going backwards...

I have Dragon Age: Inquisition also, but after my partner suffered some corrupted save data error thing I've been scared to load up. It's been about a week since I've played; I've just been immersing myself in New Leaf where I've never had anything error out on me.


----------



## Thunder

selcouth said:


> Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception for the PS3





Just been playing a lot of Minecraft lately.


----------



## desy

Animal Crossing (obvs), Persona Q, Pokemon X (because I'm too poor to buy the new ones).


----------



## infinikitten

desy said:


> Animal Crossing (obvs), Persona Q, Pokemon X (because I'm too poor to buy the new ones).



So jelly about Persona Q. I keep waiting for the price to drop before I pick it up but I'm not sure I can resist much longer~


----------



## oranges_ate_you

AC Unity & Pikmin 3


----------



## LaurenPuzzle

Pokemon omega ruby , acnl obviously  , luigis mansion 2 and mario kart 7


----------



## June

acnl and some hatoful boyfriend lmao


----------



## Roy_

ACNL, Pokemon X occasionally and recently a lot of AOE2 multiplayer on Steam.


----------



## BitterCoffee

AC:NL & KH: DDD 
_oh ye._


----------



## Beardo

Tomodachi Life and Majora's Mask,


----------



## dude98

TF2, Ace Attorney Trilogy, Tomodachi Life, Smash Bros., and MK8


----------



## Alienfish

still Senran Kagura SV. It's so good, so glad I got that LE.

Take it it's a bit too easy getting stuck in corners while fighting but sooo good. dat ass


----------



## mynooka

Besides AC:NL... Fantasy Life and Mario Kart 8.  Just picked up Majora's Mask but haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Ami

Persona Q, AC:NL, Pokemon OR, Fantasy Life right now


----------



## boujee

Monster hunter


----------



## Cam1

Fantasy Life, Super Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair, Persona 4: Golden, Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## HopeForHyrule

NL, Final Fantasy Theatrhythm: Curtain Call and Bravely Default.


----------



## zoetrope

New Leaf mostly.  I've been meaning to finish up Wind Waker HD and just started playing Pokemon Shuffle.  The micro transactions are already driving me crazy!


----------



## milkyi

3D Custom girl.


----------



## Dead Master

Pokemon AS


----------



## Stalfos

Suikoden II.


----------



## isebrilia

I pretty much just play Animal Crossing, Fantasy Life, or League of Legends atm. 
I just received Kid Icarus: Uprising from the Club Nintendo rewards and will start that tonight


----------



## piichinu

majoras mask _of course_


----------



## ecclesi-uh

Lots of New Leaf, Majora's Mask, Bravely Default, and Etrian Odyssey.

Bravely Default is _so. good._


----------



## n64king

Persona 4
Mysterious Murasame Castle
Capt Toad


----------



## kassie

Started Heavy Rain a couple hours ago so that.
Still need to finish Uncharted 3 & LOZ: The Wind Waker @.@


----------



## oranges_ate_you

AC Unity
Captain Toad


----------



## lazuli

starbot and first aa game


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Nothing currently, though I'm considering starting up Dragon Quest IX again (not restarting, too fond of my party) and replaying Okami on the side.


----------



## Imbakatten

I'm playing europa universalis iv


----------



## Hyperpesta

Fantasy life.


----------



## Reenhard

Dont starve together


----------



## Psydye

The Ultimate DOOM.


----------



## n64king

Muramasa The Demon Blade (Wii)


----------



## Improv

Don't Starve!


----------



## Dustmop

Currently.. I'm juggling a lot. D:
I finally beat Hyrule Warriors with boyfriend on Normal, so we're kinda tackling it on Hard now.
lots of Resident Evil, all the time.
I bought A Link to the Past on my Wii U and I'm reliving my childhood on occasion. :3

I _was_ seriously playing through Majora's Mask 3D, but the Zora swimming controls are so awful.. I dunno if I'm gonna finish it. It's really hard to want to finish it.



Imbakatten said:


> I'm playing europa universalis iv



Spreadsheet simulator! 

Are you taking it seriously or are you starting world wars in like 1500 AD?


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Super Smash Bros for Wii U
Mario Kart 8


----------



## Alienfish

Getting back into Skyrim.. :3 I love exploring and finding new random bandit hideouts XD


----------



## DivaCrossing

Fantasy Life
Hyrule Warriors
ACNL (ofc)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Revolution 3
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## AuroraHarford

Pokemon Omeg Ruby


----------



## Pokemanz

Tomodachi Life
Just Dance 2015


----------



## mynooka

Fantasy Life

It's incredibly addicting but I feel like once I beat it (which will take a while), I wont wanna pick it up again lol


----------



## n64king

Persona 4


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Fantasy life


----------



## Alienfish

Probably ReBirth 2 once I can get the DLC, need to refill my wallet(dont wanna use my card on my PSN account since they hack it so much).


----------



## Nerd House

*Dragonball Xenoverse on Steam!*


----------



## Joy

Picked up Fantasy Life again


----------



## Iced_Holly

Currently playing Yoshi's Island and trying to 100% it.


----------



## Silversea

Pokemon Shuffle is my current game. I don't have much to do in Alpha Sapphire except get Florges and Amaura for pokedex 100% completion.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently juggling Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team (forgot how awesome this game is), Eternal Sonata and Bravely Default (Ringabel is my current totally irrational fictional character crush...*swoon*)


----------



## Iced_Holly

I 100% all the main levels in Yoshi's Island. All that's left is the extra stage in World 6 and all the secret levels.


----------



## Mioki

Hyrule friggin Warriors


----------



## Alienfish

ReBirth 2 on my Vita and Skyrim on Steam


----------



## Pokemanz

Just got Bayonetta & Bayonetta 2 a few days ago so I'm playing the first one. Words cannot describe how incredible it is.
I'm also playing Mario Kart Wii again along with Tomodachi Life as always.


----------



## Psydye

Borderlands!


----------



## oreo

Life is Strange!


----------



## snapdragon

milkbae said:


> Life is Strange!



How is it?


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I just bought Pok?mon Art Academy and it's pretty neat so far. I think I'd be better off with a pencil and sketchpad though.


----------



## n64king

Persona 4
Donkey Kong Country
Cooking Mama 5
Muramasa The Demon Blade


----------



## Yea

Hyrule Warriors who else has it as I need friends to add so wee can help each other and get rare material/prizes
Wii U: Papayea


----------



## Espurr96

Started actually playing my Wii U. Was enjoying the Yoshi Island GBA port until rocks kept crushing me :/


----------



## Mariah

FFXIV free trial. I want to keep playing after it's over, but it's like $10 a month.


----------



## Yea

Is it dope??? Because I was thinking of purchasing it when it releases.


----------



## Pokemanz

Finished Bayonetta, which was completely and utterly badass.

I kinda don't want to start Bayonetta 2 though. I never want to play new games anymore because I finish them so fast and then it's all over. ;-;


----------



## Psydye

n64king said:


> Muramasa The Demon Blade


Good game! Kind of miss it.. :/


----------



## Alienfish

Mariah said:


> FFXIV free trial. I want to keep playing after it's over ,but it's like $10 a month.



Yeah.. wouldn't surprise me if they'd make it FTP soon though lol.

And the combat system after X/X-2....nope.


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. wouldn't surprise me if they'd make it FTP soon though lol.



*Not gonna happen. FFXI is still subscription based, and it's over a decade old (13 years). No way FFXIV will go free-to-play.

Got some new Curtain Call DLC, so I'm working on getting All Criticals on them 
*


----------



## Silversea

Emulating Kolibri and Ecco the Dolphin at the moment for the Spriter's Resource.


----------



## mynooka

Got bored of Fantasy Life, so I'm on to Mario Kart 8 and Smash 4 now.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Switching between Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, Persona Q, and Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## sakurakiki

I'm currently playing Persona Q, Fire Emblem: Awakening & getting around to finishing Freedom Wars.


----------



## Lotte

ACNL ofc, and thinking about playing Fantasy Life. I haven't touched it for a couple of months and didn't get far in it.


----------



## TinyCentaur

Currently playing Hyrule Warriors and FNAF1 and 2. I need to get back into ORAS so I can finish that too ;u;


----------



## Alienfish

Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart.

Really good anime-ish SRPG. And they balanced the characters great; no one's overly powerful(except for Tiara but she's a DLC anyways) and the bosses and stuff are not overly hard either. Get it if you have a Vita


----------



## Dulcettie

Project Diva F 2nd.
I've gotten addicted to making edit data. 


Also Bravely Default. I haven't gotten around to finishing it because of the second half of the game >.>


----------



## peachtown

Acnl, mario kart 8, smashbros


----------



## snapdragon

Animal Crossing, Fantasy Life and trying to decide what I want to start-up on PC.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Person Q


----------



## snapdragon

Oh! And Wii Party U


----------



## n64king

Rayman Origins


----------



## Zane

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate has taken over my gaming time, I don't know when I'll finish Super Metroid or Mario Galaxy 2 now. Bought DK Country 1 & 2 and haven't even touched them yet send help


----------



## azukitan

Zane said:


> Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate has taken over my gaming time, I don't know when I'll finish Super Metroid or Mario Galaxy 2 now. Bought DK Country 1 & 2 and haven't even touched them yet send help



DK Country is da bomb <3 And what a coinkydink since I'm currently playing Donkey Kong Country Returns for the 3DS


----------



## Zane

azukitan said:


> DK Country is da bomb <3 And what a coinkydink since I'm currently playing Donkey Kong Country Returns for the 3DS



Ooo I have that for Wii, I never finished it since my Wii broke, I should bust it out again sometime. o: What I did play of it was really good.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number and Payday 2.
I'm so happy Wrong Number was released today.


----------



## Nerd House

Dulcettie said:


> Also Bravely Default. I haven't gotten around to finishing it because of the second half of the game >.>




*It's a slog but it's SO WORTH IT. Just power through it, you can do it!


I just finished Pokemon Y finally, so now I think I'll work on Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millienium Girl.*


----------



## NessCuddles

Animal crossing :3 Waiting for Story of seasons


----------



## kassie

_Ugh_, I have a laundry list of games I'm playing / still need to finish:

- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Life is Strange
- Heavy Rain
- The Sims 3
- TERA


----------



## n64king

Kid Icarus Uprising
Pokemon OR
Persona 4


----------



## Nerd House

*Currently putting together a team to tackle Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire's story content.*


----------



## EmmaFrost

Destiny, Advanced Warfare, Kirby and the Rainbow Curse


----------



## TofuIdol

Atelier Rorona 
Hyperdevotion Noire


----------



## Ruru

Starbound all the way man, can't get enough. <3! (Doing lots of quests with my friend on my own server holla)


----------



## snapdragon

FINALLY started on Pokemon OR!


----------



## Mekan1

I have been playing a lot of Pokemon X + Y Interesting team build hardcore not nuzlocke where I play x and y with a weird team comp, I have held off of my Diamond Nuzlocke, got back to Animal Crossing New Leaf, and held off Fantasy Life aswell.


----------



## Caius

I'm counting down seconds on the clock at work until I can go home and continue Ori and the Blind Forest.


----------



## bigger34

Animal Crossing City Folk. I'm trying to get into it again.


----------



## kassie

selcouth said:


> _Ugh_, I have a laundry list of games I'm playing / still need to finish:
> 
> *- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D*
> *- The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD*
> *- Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
> *- Heavy Rain*


+ starting up Catherine now.


----------



## n64king

selcouth said:


> + starting up Catherine now.



10/10 A+ *puts gold stars on your face* Good on you. One of Atlus' best.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kid Icarus Uprising
GTA V
SNES/WiiU Donkey Kong Country


----------



## Alienfish

At least they made distro of that game properly *curses atlus silently*

Skyrim skyrim and some Noire


----------



## 0pizzachu23

I just started playing SWTOR again. Bye bye social life!


----------



## n64king

Vegas Stakes SNES/WiiU

What a weird gambling simulation game.


----------



## Silversea

Pokemon Shuffle...ugh....but at least it is worth playing.

That is all for the time being.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Mario Party 10


----------



## KawaiixKiller

Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Nerd House

*Today I played a bit of the following:

Fire Emblem: Awakening
Pokemon Shuffle
Shovel Knight
Final Fantasy XIII-2
Evolve
Tales of Maj'Eyal
Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor*


----------



## tumut

Golden Sun Dark Dawn


----------



## amaze

Bioshock Infinite on Xbox 360.


----------



## FancyThat

Pokemon OR and AS, New Leaf and Zelda Majora's Mask 3DS.


----------



## mynooka

Back to playing Mario Kart 8 in addition to making trades on Animal Crossing.

I've switched characters to a red Yoshi for MK8.  Still running with the pipe frame, slick tires, and cloud flyer.  I call it my "Ferrari Yoshi" setup.    .....trademark pending XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just downloaded Earthbound on to my Wii U from the Club Nintendo rewards.  Haven't really played it but I heard so many people praise it that I figured it was a must have.  

I still have 410 coins but I'm not really sure what to get now.  Thinking Super Mario World and maybe one other game.


----------



## kassie

The Escapists currently.

Kind of neglecting the other games I still need to finish.


----------



## Nerd House

*Trying to finish Fire Emblem: Awakening.*


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I recently ordered Harvest Moon: Magical Melody because I've never played it, so I got it and started today. 

I will not give up on trying to become familiar with these weird controls! I've gotten through like 10 days so far, and lots of yelling at myself for pushing the wrong buttons.


----------



## Tao

Slowly working through Omega Ruby so that I haven't wasted ?40.

Mario Kart 8 in bursts. 
I'm trying to raise my rank in hopes that I'll get matched with equally skilled players since almost guaranteed 1st every race is really boring and ranking up takes too long...
I also realized that I never played the mirror tracks and obviously haven't 'perfected' them, so I'm doing one of those every now and again.

Tetris. Always Tetris.

I'm half way through Kirby's Epic Yarn and will probably pick up Metroid: Other M after that.



mynooka said:


> I've switched characters to a red Yoshi for MK8.




All those Yoshi color's and you pick mine *crei*


----------



## locker

Destiny, GTAV and ofc still rocking ACNL. I am prob gonna play bloodborn a lot when it hits shelves


----------



## Alienfish

Skyrim and trying out those free games I got with my Vita. Tearaway was more boring than I thought


----------



## abby534534

Pokemon X. It's actually the first pokemon game I've ever played, and I'm pretty impressed with it!


----------



## Multipass

Pokemon OR, animal crossing, tekken, league of legents, hearthstone


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Smash Bros. Wii U


----------



## tumut

Finished Golden Sun Dark Dawn again.


----------



## mynooka

I just picked up MLB Power Pros 2008 for Wii to play on my Wii U.  I know it's 7 years old but that game has so much depth to it.  Plus it was only 3 bucks at Gamestop!


----------



## mizzsnow

Rune Factory 4
I haven't played it in a while and I'm close to endgame so everything is confusing to me


----------



## Meliodas

Other then New Leaf, I've been playing Fantasy Life a little bit each day. I'm going to go through the game really slowly, so probably won't complete it for a while. The sequel will be out before I finish.


----------



## Manzanas

mizzsnow said:


> Rune Factory 4
> I haven't played it in a while and I'm close to endgame so everything is confusing to me



Which girl did you choose as wife?


----------



## mizzsnow

Manzanas said:


> Which girl did you choose as wife?



Well I am playing as a girl so I can't have a girlfriend
But if I could I would choose Forte


----------



## Boo_is_dead

Currently playing A link between worlds (have it for a loooooong time but only got the time to start now)


----------



## Psydye

I've been playing Rogue Legacy lately. Progression is tedious.


----------



## abelsister

Animal Crossing...hehehehe


----------



## gloomyfox

AC


----------



## Alienfish

Skyrim always XD Well the Daedric things seems to working nicely, think I only need to get the skull and shield now IIRC.

And looking forward to Majora's Mask now, just need to charge and set up the thing


----------



## Psydye

Boo_is_dead said:


> Currently playing A link between worlds (have it for a loooooong time but only got the time to start now)



Enjoy!!


----------



## Alienfish

Majora's Mask 3D and Alpha Sapphire. Somewhat still Skyrim because level 78.


----------



## Resi

Dyscourse & Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Shax

Cooking Mama 5, ACNL, and Super Smash Bros 4. I finished Hatoful Boyfriend two weeks ago, but I'm really considering replaying it.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm currently playing Dragon Ball Xenoverse and Animal Crossing New Leaf. I was playing Dragon's Dogma a few days ago but I couldn't resist going back to play as my Majin Belle. I also played Disney Magical World for a few days after buying some DLC for it.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm playing Final Fantasy Type-0 and Dragon Ball XenoVerse.


----------



## Stalfos

Knytt Underground.


----------



## Nerd House

*Xenoblade Chronicles!

Also, Smooth McGroove just released a new video...of Gaur Plains from Xenoblade!*


----------



## kassie

Dead Space.


----------



## Dulcettie

AC:NL, Project Diva f 2nd, Project Mirai 2, and I'm about to get back into Bravely Default


----------



## kelpy

ACNL, The Sims 3 ( In Origin, I've got 2,040 hours on TS3.. wow ) and I might get back into Fantasy Life..


----------



## Feloreena

Savant - Ascent. The game with the best soundtrack.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Conception 2


----------



## ParadiseCyprus

Skyrim replay. Heh, it's been pretty fun so far. Along with that, I'm getting back into Animal Crossing: New Leaf. What a way to spend Easter, huh? xD


----------



## Android

Style Savvy: Trendsetters.

Yes, I'm a guy. Don't judge me.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Feloreena said:


> Savant - Ascent. The game with the best soundtrack.



Savant is the bomb.


----------



## Feloreena

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Savant is the bomb.



Word.

Nice to see another fan here.


----------



## Rasha

ACNL and Pokemon Shuffle


----------



## RebeccaShay

LOZ, ACNL, Mario Kart, League of Legends


----------



## 8BitBlizzardz

Ive been playing acnl pand pokemon and i say theyre pretty much my childhood i rememebr playing animal crossing when i was little with my sister making new friend and having a perfect town then pokemon was the first ds game ive ever had i would always play with my friends trading and shiny hunting. And i still do those things today with the childhood games i used to play i wouldnt be who i am now and nintendo good job keep making those games


----------



## Improv

Right now I'm playing Life is Strange and Alien Isolation.


----------



## EndlessElements

AC:NL, Wind Waker, Spyro 3 and KH2


----------



## Roxas1

Replaying KH BBS


----------



## EndlessElements

Story of Seasons!


----------



## PinkWater

Sm4sh and Pokemon Shuffle.


----------



## FancyThat

ACNL, MH4U, replaying Mass Effect and Pokemon ORAS.


----------



## zoetrope

I've been playing a lot of Pokemon X recently. I'm also started playing Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze today and it's pretty great.  Challenging.


----------



## Snowtyke

Steven Universe: Attack the Light and Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## EndlessElements

Majora's Mask


----------



## Tao

I've just finished replaying the Uncharted trilogy. I managed to get one done every day over the Easter weekend since I didn't have anything else to do.

After like, 2 months I've finally finished the elite four in Omega Ruby...I didn't know that 'delta episode' was a thing though, so I'm probably going to pretend it isn't. I was hoping the elite four was the end. Pushing myself through the game was already boring enough already, only to find there's more...

Going to restart a Nuzlocke in X. I screwed the last one up since I left it for a week or so and I'm certain at least one of my Pokemon died but they got force revived by an NPC after/before a battle. I don't want to continue with it if I'm 'cheating' since it defeats the point. Not to mention I can't remember where I have and haven't caught Pokemon already.


----------



## matt

Pokemon rumble worlds


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

A lot of Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number. Been trying to beat the game on Hard Mode for the past few days now. I swear, some of these levels drive me insane.


----------



## Alienfish

IncendiaryPyro said:


> A lot of Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number. Been trying to beat the game on Hard Mode for the past few days now. I swear, some of these levels drive me insane.



Haha, and I thought the first game was annoying af  Might get the 2nd at some point it seems rad enough


----------



## Zedark

I am currently playing an unhealthy amount of borderlands 2


----------



## oreo

I'm waiting on Life is Strange's episode 3. I just got Story of Seasons too.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Flight Rising and Conception 2  yay


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm playing Xenoblade Chronicles on the New 3DS. It's pretty amazing so far, even with the reduced graphical fidelity compared to the Wii version.


----------



## Joy

The Sims 4: Get to Work and Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations


----------



## skweegee

All Animal Crossing Games, Pokemon Fire Red, Leaf Green, Emerald, and Omega Ruby, Fantasy Life, Mario Kart Wii, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, F-Zero X, and 1602 AD (Anno 1602).


----------



## SRS

Pokemon Emerald. Chose a torchic and named him Firenerd because my boyfriend is all about water and said that only nerds choose fire.


----------



## shaq-attax

NBA 2k15


----------



## Psydye

Stalfos said:


> Knytt Underground.



I played some other Knytt games....they were pretty fun! 'Have to get this!


----------



## Nay

Just ACNL at the moment, tho I have been sparsely emulating a few old games like PMD:EoS and Ham Ham Heartbreak haha

Also Kirby Super Star Ultra!


----------



## WOLEEGEE

Fifa

- - - Post Merge - - -

NBA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Madden

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I will be playing mortal kombat x


----------



## Boycrosser

ACNL, Pokemon X and Pokemon Rumble 3DS at the moment!


----------



## SolarInferno

Bits of Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and GTA V on PC since it only released a few days ago, also trying to fit a bit of Rocksmith in when I can find time too.


----------



## JamesParker

AC:NL, League of Legends, Heroes of Camelot and Mario Kart 7! (And the demo of Super Smash Bros on 3ds. Can't decide if I want to buy it or not!)


----------



## OmegaRid

A LOT of Mortal Kombat X... and Killer Instinct too.


----------



## Tremens

I just finished far cry 4, went out and bought shadow of mordor today because i've heard good things about it.


----------



## Alienfish

Rising Angels: Reborn

Seems good, if you're into visual novels that's it.

Need a break from the Skyrim levelling


----------



## Dr J

Mortal Kombat X and GTA V on my PS4. Should really play more Farcry 4 and Last of Us though....


----------



## Psydye

It's been Dungeon of the Endless lately. Fun strategy roguelike.


----------



## Sumia

_Tokyo Twilight Ghost Hunters_ & continuing _Bravely Default_


----------



## Alienfish

Is TTGH any good? ;o;

Anyways, getting back into Civ V... I totally need 700 hours on that now *cough*


----------



## Mariah

Bought Earthbound with my Club Nintendo points. Hopefully, I'll actually get around to playing it.


----------



## Sumia

Noiru said:


> Is TTGH any good? ;o;
> 
> Anyways, getting back into Civ V... I totally need 700 hours on that now *cough*



Seems like overall opinion is mixed about this game but I personally like it ^^ though gameplay isn't much explained, I was lost at the beginning but I still quickly understood the system, and I enjoy it so far  (but it look like the game definitely won't last 20 hours, chapters are kinda short mhm)


----------



## Alienfish

Sumia said:


> Seems like overall opinion is mixed about this game but I personally like it ^^ though gameplay isn't much explained, I was lost at the beginning but I still quickly understood the system, and I enjoy it so far  (but it look like the game definitely won't last 20 hours, chapters are kinda short mhm)



at least it's not dub-only so it looks good imo


----------



## EndlessElements

AC:NL, Tomb Raider Chronicles and a little bit of Wind Waker


----------



## Dinkleburg

Monster Hunter 4 ultimate, Smash and Xenoblade 3DS


----------



## Hazelnut

Besides ACNL...

Tomodachi Life errday
Pokemon Rumble World & Shuffle
Just started Cooking Mama

I suppose my "long-term" game is currently Shin Megami Tensei IV.


----------



## azukitan

Hearthstone aaaaaand that's pretty much it, lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Real Racing 3, great game sadly ruined by freemium. I would rather pay $20 for it rather than it having so much in app purchases.


----------



## Gracelia

Heroes of the Storm!


----------



## Ken1997

Destiny.


----------



## Psydye

Getting back into Mercenary Kings w/ a friend.


----------



## FancyThat

Flight Rising, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, Dragon Age: Inquisition (replaying slowly), Mass Effect 3 (replaying different choices), AC:NL, Pokemon ORAS.


----------



## Pharaoh

Mario Kart 8 and started up Donkey Kong 64 just for some nostalgia.


----------



## xXDaBossXx

I am currently playing The Bell Tree Forums. It is fun, but can be bad at times. Mario is the villain, and you need to rescue diddy kong. You play as daisy.


----------



## Li.

As of late, been on the PC more than any of my consoles combined...but i've been currently playing

PC: Heroes of the Storm [Beta], Don't Starve Together and Left 4 Dead 2
PS4: Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends
3DS: Story of Seasons


----------



## kassie

Restarted Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## Stalfos

Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Homework Rush. It's a game where you do all your assignments at the last minute and the difficulty is insane.


----------



## hollowbunnie

All ive been playing is animal crossing to be honest lol! But i have also done a few laps on mario kart


----------



## irisubunny

fantasy life currently, it's all i've been playing lmao


----------



## Andi

Zelda Majora's Mask for the 3ds. \(^_^)/


----------



## PlasmaPower

Xenoblade Chronicles for the New 3DS, and Klonoa: Door to Phantomile on the PS3.


----------



## Ramza

Rune Factory 4, The World Ends With You and excessive sessions of 3D Out Run in between.


----------



## Astro Cake

I just started playing Cave Story+ after having bought it like, 4 years ago during a Steam sale.


----------



## Alienfish

Civ V. Need 715+ hours doe.

Also this game with Alexander..intense **** man


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently bouncing between Chrono Trigger and FFIX.

Yeah...I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Geoni

Flutterlove said:


> Currently bouncing between Chrono Trigger and FFIX.
> 
> Yeah...I'm feeling nostalgic.



Now I kinda wanna replay 9. I just finished Beyond Good and Evil (good game btw) and I can't decide on the next game to play. FF9? Outlast? Psychonauts? Zelda A Link Between Worlds? Tough choice here.


----------



## Yeosin

Dad said:


> Now I kinda wanna replay 9. I just finished Beyond Good and Evil (good game btw) and I can't decide on the next game to play. FF9? Outlast? Psychonauts? Zelda A Link Between Worlds? Tough choice here.



Dad, pick FFXIV:ARR. It's an MMO but ayyyy FF is cool yasssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Geoni

ThatOneCcj said:


> Dad, pick FFXIV:ARR. It's an MMO but ayyyy FF is cool yasssssssssssssssssss.



I beta tested that and eeeeeeh. The most I would use that for is RP if only it were a RP compatible interface.


----------



## Ramza

34423 said:


> Rune Factory 4, The World Ends With You and excessive sessions of 3D Out Run in between.



On top of these, I started Okami HD on PS3 last night. I played a lot of the Wii version in 2008 but never got around to finishing it.


----------



## Feloreena

I'm playing Don't Starve at the moment. ^_^


----------



## Ashtot

I'm playing Knights of the Old Republic II right now!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Just started the Master Chief Collection today. Halo 2 feels so good to play with these graphics. I can't wait to try out the multiplayer.


----------



## kelpy

The Sims 3

_2,294 hours_

...


----------



## Math

AC:NL, Mario & Luigi Dream Team, and Bravely Default


----------



## badcrumbs

I bought the VC Paper Mario on Saturday, so I've enjoyed re-playing that. Others in circulation: ACNL, Hyrule Warriors, and Fantasy Life.


----------



## adrino

Cycling between ACNL, Xenoblade 3D, and Smash Bros.


----------



## Liseli

Vindictus and ACNL.


----------



## Alienfish

Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart.

I still have no ****ing idea how to arrange the wood blocks so I can get up to Lady Wac though.


----------



## Libra

Switching between Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire and Rune Factory 4 at the moment. Completely lost interest in Animal Crossing New Leaf, blah.


----------



## emzybob1

Sunset overdrive


----------



## FancyThat

Xenoblade Chronicles, MH4U, ACNL, Pokemon X and Y, Dragon Age Inquisition. Sort of alternating these during my free time.


----------



## Alienfish

Higurashi When They Cry Ch. 1~Onikakushi.

So awesome.


----------



## lucasio77

I'm playing thru Borderlands 2!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

agar.io

I'm losing, but you guys should all play it. BECOME THE BLOB SUPREME.


----------



## Dustmop

Currently playing *Grim Dawn* with the boyfriend person in the evenings. ..But now I'm not really playing anything by myself. Nothing long, anyway. A lot of "pick up and play for a couple hours"

Kind of playing *Story of Seasons*, but my old eyes are still adjusting to the blinding snow that is my first winter so I haven't gotten too far into it. Day 3 of Winter. lol.
*Life is Strange ep 3* comes out tomorrow/tonight, so that's on the list.
*Hearthlands* comes and goes, but I get too picky about where everything should be placed and restart it a lot. I'm so bad at anything that allows me to micromanage and design things at the same time, I can't handle it.

Maybe I'll dive into *Hand of Fate* today or something.


Oh. I finally played - and beat - *Toren* yesterday. I bought it at release, so it sat in my library for a whole week before I even touched it. Only lasted me two hours to 100% it. I got it for $6, not the retail $10, and I still feel a little cheated. I knew it would be a short ride, but I expected it to be a memorable one... Aside from the bugs.


----------



## Terri

Xenoblade 3D
Borderlands 2


----------



## Piggles

Alien Isolation - Xbox One


----------



## Ste

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon X (Recently started; 1st playthrough
Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island
Twilight Princess
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Mario Kart 8
Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga


----------



## Bowie

Portal. I'm rather proud of myself for only needing to seek help once or twice.


----------



## Zii

I may be slightly obsessed with the kittens game as of late. I just reset again and started my 10th playthrough earlier today...


----------



## Nele

Ziiendris said:


> I may be slightly obsessed with the kittens game as of late. I just reset again and started my 10th playthrough earlier today...



ughh, i clicked on 'kittens game' and now you made me play it  x


----------



## Alienfish

Clicker Heroes. Discovered it was on Steam

rip life


----------



## Psydye

Zelda II: The Adventure of Link and The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX. God bless the power of emulation!


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Zelda II: The Adventure of Link and The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX. God bless the power of emulation!



LA is one of my favorite LoZ games, enjoy


----------



## Fruit

I have like a million games I'm playing at the same time and haven't finished lol

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon X
ACNL of course 
Persona 4
Mario and Luigi Dream Team and Superstar Saga
Metal Gear Soild
Ace Attorney


----------



## Mycaruba

I'm gonna start a new animal crossing new leaf town next Tuesday (after my exams have finished - because it requires some dedication), but rn I'm replaying twilight princess, doing a 3 heart run :]


----------



## Alienfish

Civ V.. trying to get the leader achievements cause I need hours


----------



## AcidLucidity

I'm currently playing Samurai Warriors Chronicles and Devil Survivor Overclocked. 

I only knew the Samurai Warriors franchise when Samurai Warriors and Pok?mon collaborated to produce Pok?mon Conquest. Personally, I don't mind Samurai Warriors Chronicles being a hack and slash because the characters lived throughout the Sengoku era where there were wars among the states. Sometimes the time limits and order of tasks can be unnerving my concentration. 

The original game, Devil Survivor, wasn't that appealing to me because there were no voiceovers. I was first introduced to Persona 4 because there was an anime based off the game and I thought it was awesome and when I saw the Persona 4 games with voiceovers I really thought it was 'out of this world'. Devil Survivor Overclocked has the voiceovers so I was happy about that. I'm more into the storyline than the graphics though.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Crossy Road.

Help me.


----------



## Alienfish

Played some Noire.. but jfc it's so unbalanced sometimes.

Likes, battled the chapter 8 boss. way easier than most mission turts


----------



## Ramza

I finished Okami and TWEWY in the same night. I forgot I actually beat Okami once. I just started Ni no Kuni.


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

I'm currently playing Okami Den I just got a copy of it, Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, Tales of the Abyss, and LoZ Majora's Mask...my game liking list is kinda small but soo far I am enjoying these.


----------



## Psydye

^Okami is an awesome game!  'Never fully completed it though...will have to get it again sometime.


----------



## Tao

I finished my recent nostalgic re-play of Metroid Prime earlier, but I'm sort of stuck on what I'm going to be playing next since Splatoon comes out in a few days. I don't want to start something new and end up putting it down half way through when the game arrives :/

I really wanna play Skyward Sword or Mario Galaxy 2 since I picked them up recently, but I know I'll probably not finish those in 2 days. Especially with Skyward Sword being more story driven, I don't want to put it down half way through and forget what's happened and where I am.


I'll probably hop back on Hyrule Warriors, Disney Infinity or Smash since they seem to be my go to games when I don't wanna start something new...Or Tetris, I would probably be pretty happy playing Tetris.




Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri said:


> I'm currently playing Okami Den I just got a copy of it



I always wanted to play Okami Den since the original game was awesome. I've always heard mixed things about it though so I've been hesitant to trying it out.


----------



## pokedude729

I'm replayingPokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I'm currently playing story of seasons after not playing it for so long. acnl basically took over my life so I was always playing it. I didn't even take my cartridge out of my ds. that's how bad it was. XD 

I'm also playing Super Mario World on the wii u virtual console. It's such a nostalgia trip since my mom and i would play it all the time. :3


----------



## Alienfish

Tetris is life

Also damn I need to start on Sunset, dat badge doe


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

I finally got Diddy kong racing for nintendo 64. I remember playing it when I was around 8 so I am excited to play through it again! I really would like to play Luigi's mansion 2 and Super Smash Bros for 3DS however, I have been playing them on the GameCube for now lol


----------



## Alienfish

Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins

Nostalgia dot com for me. I still remember all the hidden stages and extra lives rip I never had a life.


----------



## EndlessElements

The Sims 2


----------



## X2k5a7y

Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Alienfish

Hatoful boyfriend, better get those achievements. Yuuya is awesome though


----------



## X2k5a7y

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth.


----------



## Ramza

Ni no Kuni and Layton/Curious Village


----------



## pokedude729

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. Explorers of Sky


----------



## Alienfish

AC games on Neopets lel


----------



## Ramza

dropped Ni no Kuni, started Final Fantasy Tactics instead
Professor Layton and the Curious Village is like an hour away from being finished
After that I'll probably do a replay of Hotel Dusk


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> dropped Ni no Kuni, started Final Fantasy Tactics instead
> Professor Layton and the Curious Village is like an hour away from being finished
> After that I'll probably do a replay of Hotel Dusk



FFT is gooood. Had most advance ports of the FF games 'cept for VI I think and they seem to be as awesome as the originals.


----------



## Psydye

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for 3DS.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Most of my gaming time lately is going to Splatoon. I'm focusing on the story mode for now, although I do play a few online battles here and there. Of course I'm still playing New Leaf daily too. And occasionally, I fire up Super Mario 3D World, trying to beat a certain level in the crown world.


----------



## infinikitten

I've been playing Fire Emblem: Awakening pretty much nonstop since the end of April. Took a week off to try and get into other things and ended up coming right back to it. I've lost track of how many times I've played through it and how many hours of my life it's sucked up, but last I checked it was over 225. And that was before I started my most recent playthrough on Lunatic mode. What even is my life right now


----------



## Alienfish

Mostly stuff on neopets since they have their Altador Cup going on.. trying to get rank 5. Otherwise mostly Clicker Heroes and random stuff on my GBA SP


----------



## EndlessElements

Splatoon <3


----------



## Nay

infinikitten said:


> I've been playing Fire Emblem: Awakening pretty much nonstop since the end of April. Took a week off to try and get into other things and ended up coming right back to it. I've lost track of how many times I've played through it and how many hours of my life it's sucked up, but last I checked it was over 225. And that was before I started my most recent playthrough on Lunatic mode. What even is my life right now



How do you even get thru Lunatic mode? I literally can't even get through Gangrel right now & I'm playing Classic/Hard. I mean I suppose I could, but I refuse to let anyone die!!!

Currently playing: fe:a and Splatoon huhu


----------



## Li.

Currently playing a lot of Story of Seasons. I have been addicted to it for a month or so now..
I've also been playing Heroes of the Storm.


----------



## Autaven

ACNL and Lego Movie Video Game on WiiU.


----------



## Albuns

Brave Frontier, Bravely Default, and a few more that I can't remember off the top of my head, I'll get back to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ACNL, Pokemon, LoZ:MJ, and Kid Icarus


----------



## Alienfish

Samurai Warriors 4. Best game in flippin ages broturts


----------



## Camburn

chess....


----------



## Alienfish

flight rising i guess lol love them dregs.


----------



## Psydye

Terraria(canNOT wait for that friggin' UPDATE!!) and Borderlands 2...for some reason I just CANNOT beat the first boss!! Enemies re-spawning are making it a bit difficult. Also, I still have the assault rifle I began with. That's probably not helping.


----------



## tokkio

persona q!!!! but acnl too (ugh cycling is such a pain gahdamn)


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Terraria(canNOT wait for that friggin' UPDATE!!) and Borderlands 2...for some reason I just CANNOT beat the first boss!! Enemies re-spawning are making it a bit difficult. Also, I still have the assault rifle I began with. That's probably not helping.



another update? nice nice

ya i kinda gave up on that game because if you save and quit you still need to redo like everything anyways


----------



## SweetFuse

TERA online. Got sucked back into it by the BAM letter event.

Help me.


----------



## Alienfish

HuniePop failing so good though.. it's hard af


----------



## Stalfos

Symphony of the Night. I need to play through it once in a while.


----------



## Dunquixote

Right now I'm playing _Big Brain Academy_ for the DS; I just ordered it a few days ago along with another game and it just arrived today.  I was recommended by my cognitive examiner to play these type of games (including computer ones like _Luminosity_).  I've played this game on the Wii and it was really fun :]


----------



## WonderK

Playing Bloodborne at the moment. It's truly a masterpiece from From Software.


----------



## meganloveszelda

Twilight Princess for Wii.
Playing through for literally the 5th time. I love it so much.


----------



## Kenshingumi

Playing Swtor and Clash of Clans. Other then that not anything else really


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

I'm currently playing Steins;Gate on my ps vita and I'm also re-playing Persona 4 Golden for the second time.


----------



## June

technobabylon!! i'm nearly done w/ it, just going through my other save file for a slightly different ending. if anyone's into point and click games w/ rly great pixel graphics (and of the cyberpunk genre) then i recommend it o/


----------



## sallycatlover

acnl and pokemon shuffle


----------



## JCnator

I was playing Mickey's Speedway USA for 3 consecutive days. It's an arguably decent racing game starring the characters from that franchise that was released near the end of Nintendo 64's lifespan, therefore it isn't as well-known as Diddy Kong Racing, which made to our Nintendo home console 3 years prior.

Interestingly, the game is developed by none other than the once legendary second-party developer Rare, but it didn't mean that the game is living up with the lofty expectations made by people who played Diddy Kong Racing. The game in general doesn't feel special especially after playing these two aforementioned games, especially with the tracks that left us to be desired. The problem with them is that they feel uninspired at times, such as Chicago being a track that consists of nothing but sewers and pipes. The tracks from the first three cups are dead-easy to master, which left me bored until I met the secret cups, especially the fifth one that will definitely have you to enable the cheat called "Unlimited Retries"! Yup, it's Nintendo Hard, even moreso for those who aren't accustomed with retro game difficulty. These four tracks are going to put your skills and lightning-fast reflexes to test.

Tonight, I finally beat Intermediate and Professional. Since I got every Gold/Platinum on all 5 circuits with 3 difficulty, I technically beat the game. Though, I won't bother completing the game since getting Time Trials records that beat every single Staff Time relies on using a certain character that is nearly unplayable and the unlockables for completing Mirror Mode are pretty much dud considering the struggle I've poured to beat the final circuit.

All things considered, the gameplay is still pretty well-tuned for the most part and it's still fun to play. Didn't I mention that the battle mode is better than in Diddy Kong Racing, yet it can't compete with Mario Kart 64?

If there was a Completionist Rating for that game, it would be most likely "Play it".


----------



## Mioki

Bloodborne, all the way. All my yes.

I was hoping I could find a recent forum topic about it here, but no luck. I guess I'm the only person who can go from cutesy Animal Crossing to gore, lmao. Plot resetting for Punchy has chased me away from AC temporarily.


----------



## Isabella

currently playing league of legends like always ;___;


----------



## Ramza

I got a Wii U so everything I was previously playing got post-poned for Smash and Splatoon.


----------



## KiloPatches

Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited Imperial Edition for PS4. 

.....Anyone?

Friggen great. 

How the **** did I become a Guildmaster?! LMAO


----------



## Conor

FIFA 15 & AC Unity, when time permits...


----------



## Feloreena

I've been playing Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel with my sweetheart lately.


----------



## Thunder

Story of Seasons: Tutorial Simulator


----------



## Libra

Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, but I'm being very slow about it. x_x


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker. I haven't been able to play the last couple of days since I've been away from my apartment but I defeated the first boss, Gohma, and I'm excited to go back home and play some more.


----------



## Joy

The Sims 4, Apollo Justice, The Sims 2, and Lego Batman 3


----------



## Airwriter

Tales of the Abyss 3ds- Folklore ps3. :]


----------



## Sanaki

acnl and tera. c:


----------



## Alienfish

stuff on flight rising.. sometimes clicker heroes x]


----------



## Miri

Paper Mario~


----------



## Stalfos

Final Fantasy VI and SimCity 2000.


----------



## Alienfish

Criminal Girls: Inivite Only

I hate how they censored it like removing the girls' voices when you punish them(they renamed this motivate lel) but it's a good game..


----------



## Ramza

I started Deus Ex: Human Revolution two days ago


----------



## sleepel

Getting back into Minecraft, atm. It's a little difficult using my computer mouse since I'm used to using my trackpad for everything, lol.


----------



## Bjork

gonna play acnl and tomodachi life in a bit


----------



## J2a1m1i2e

The Sims 2, Fire Emblem: Awakening, ACNL, Persona Q and Minecraft


----------



## Rasha

these days I play ACNL, Splatoon and Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call


----------



## Thunder

Batman: Arkham Knight with a little Story of Seasons and Uncharted 3 on the side.


----------



## tokkio

persona q, and new leaf sometimes heheh


----------



## Moose716

pokemon oras and new leaf


----------



## Bjork

i've started to play pokemon again, i still just reset my pokemon x for like the third time lol

i hate how all my favorite games are based off real time and there's like nothing to do past like 9-10 ;-;

oh also sims 4


----------



## Astro Cake

Lately I've been playing Left 4 Dead 2 and Battleblock Theater with a friend.


----------



## HelloPrince

Animal Crossing, but that doesn't really count. Lol

Other than that, I've been playing Dragon Age Inquisition; but I ony get to play that when my bf lends me his PS4. I'll get my own eventually so I can play it 24/7. Haha.

I'm also playing Mario Kart, but that's not much worth mentioning since I do that almost every day.

Lastly, I'm also playing Final Fantasy Record Keeper. It's a mobile game and it's a pretty good one at that. It's free, but you can buy gems to get rare stuff faster, so it's not unlike any other free app game. It's really good tribute game I'd say.


----------



## brutalitea

ACNL and Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## Crazyredd35

Currently on NBA 2k15 and The Witcher 3


----------



## Ezekiel

I'm finally getting to finishing Alpha Sapphire and Fire Emblem: Awakening. I haven't touched my 3DS in months and forgot how fun (and time-consuming) those games were.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Ezekiel said:


> I'm finally getting to finishing Alpha Sapphire and Fire Emblem: Awakening. I haven't touched my 3DS in months and forgot how fun (and time-consuming) those games were.



Same!! I havent used my ds in months, and I'm gonna play Fantasy Life in a bit 
Also, you have my brother's name c:
EZEKIEL FTW!!
XD


----------



## esper_wings

Working on getting every achievement on GTA 5 Next Gen, Peggle 2 and Minecraft. (All Xbox One)


----------



## Oblivia

Mostly SNES and Genesis games on emulator for the time being, and occasionally a bit of Neverwinter.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I was playing Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Alienfish

Mostly Terraria...trying for achievements and better stuff lol


----------



## Klave

I'm currently only playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and Splatoon although I am eager to start Pikmin 3 as well.
I have Super Smash Bros Wii U too but I'm not sure if I'll play that all that much.

I am also considering playing Pikmin 2 as well because it's been a while. It is so long though, I might not finish it completely!

Oh also I'm thinking I'd starting a Pok?mon challenge like a monotype or scramble. I think I want to do Black or White 2 but am also considering Fire Red or Leaf Green or Heart Gold as well.


----------



## Sanaki

black desert


----------



## Magicflounder

Currently New Leaf (duh), and a little bit of TF2 and MH4U here and there. 

I've also been slowly making my way through the Witcher 3 and Gods Will be Watching.

The Witcher 3 is pretty great, it's really impressive if you've been keeping up with and observing the evolution of CD Projekt Red. Gods Will Be Watching is pretty cool, though it's really difficult and super tense!


----------



## JCnator

I've been recently playing EarthBound Beginnings on my Wii U. I dealt with a lot of grinding early on so I can reach level 6 and purchase the wooden bat, both of which made Podunk significantly easier to traverse.


----------



## Alienfish

Infinity Wars - Animated Trading Card Game

Actually really good, and mostly started because a friend of mine gave me some level 5 reward thing. I like that it's easy to get into and not overly complicated and "1337" to learn


----------



## Ramza

I just started Bayonetta on the Wii U
This is crazy.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Currently:

PS3: GTA 5, Skate 3
Wii: Mario Kart Wii, AC: Let's go to the city, Wii Sports Resort
3DS: ACNL, Zelda Majouras Mask, Mario Kart 7, Nintendogs and Cats
PC: Minecraft, AC Emulator, Roblox

That's what I'm playing everyday, yes I game a lot.


----------



## AmexNitro

Transistor. Beautiful, haunting, and I adore the turn() mechanism.


----------



## Alienfish

Valkyria Chronicles.  Got in on the Steam summer sale some month ago.. And idk it's alright being animu/strategy games but you gotta love episodic cutscenes and somewhat.. special battle to enjoy it I think


----------



## Albuns

Brave Frontier and TERA.


----------



## device

smash bros


----------



## Lyssa

Replaying the Dragon Age series again, playing Baldur's Gate for the first time with my boyfriend, annnd playing/subbing Tales of Vesperia on PS3!!  Lots of fun/awesome games!


----------



## RLinksoul

I just beat Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D. Now I'm trying to decide which other Zelda to go into. I'm tossing between Oracle of Ages and Twilight Princess.


----------



## derezzed

I am currently playing...

PC- StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm, FIFA 15
I'm pretty hyped for FIFA 16 so I'm playing 15 to make sure I'm THAT not rusty when the new one comes out. As for StarCraft, I got the expansion pack a while ago but I haven't had time to play it until recently. Whoops.
3DS- AC:NL
I've spent the last few days replanting and planting trees + bushes in my town like crazy, and I don't think I'll be doing less landscaping work anytime soon haha. I've definitely been playing it a lot more frequently in the past month than I have in the entire year I've had it so far.


----------



## Alienfish

Terraria. Someone should help me with moon towers things lol.


----------



## Trundle

CSGO mostly, and I've been learning to make plugins for Bukkit servers so technically getting back into Minecraft


----------



## Bosca

Rocket League...omg I love.


----------



## kassie

Child of Light
Never Alone

And Super Smash Bros. for Wii U here and there.


----------



## allstar689

Splatoon, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, as well as both versions of the new Smash Bros.


----------



## JCnator

I was recently playing Tony Hawk's American Sk8land, a DS title that not only retained the solid gameplay that made the past games in the franchise fun in first place, but the decision on using the cel-shading graphic as opposed to the more realistic one is a great way to preserve consistent 60 frames per second while still looking great even after a decade. That's impressive, considering the game has launched quite early on a relatively paltry hardware.

By the way, I just beat the Story Mode and saw the credits. The only hardest part in the game is the glitch. It decided to become so prevalent in the two last stages that the game stopped registering specific gaps so I couldn't finish the tasks without rebooting the game and froze on me twice. There's still Classic Mode left to beat once, as well of the completion bonuses. Unlocking everything also involves beating Classic Mode 13 times on all 8 maps, which seems to be an absolute chore. I'll leave the game alone for the time being, given that I've got better games from my video game backlog to play.


----------



## device

old fifa games (fifa 04 + fifa 10)


----------



## Alienfish

Sunset. Really good point and click stuff.


----------



## device

adventure capitalist


----------



## Danielkang2

Hearthstone, Splatoon, and Smash.


----------



## The221Believer

Pretty much entirely Sunless Sea (and its browser sister Fallen London). I really love the writing of it and the general aesthetic--yes it's frustrating to die and lose everything, but it's a wonderfully atmospheric game with a fascinating well of lore to immerse yourself in. It's really pretty, too.


----------



## Loriii

Mostly Splatoon and Batman Arkham Knight. I spend the whole day looking for riddler trophies and doing most wanted missions lol. Sometimes, I still play a bit of Animal Crossing and Fantasy Life


----------



## Wholockian

The Assassins Creed series <3 Absolutely hooked on it right now! Now all I need is an xbox one to get unity and syndicate


----------



## Rasha

- PS3: Final Fantasy X (HD Remastered version)
- WiiU: Splatoon
- 3DS: Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call


----------



## Llust

super smash bros and various otome games


----------



## Ichigo.

hakuoki: demon of the fleeting blossom on 3ds


----------



## Ramza

I'm on Chapter 2 on Yakuza 4. I didn't expect it to change characters but it still has been fun with a lot of additional side content.


----------



## Peter

Replaying Phoenix Wright Trilogy for the 50,000th time, and just bought Fire Emblem: Awakening today.
My first Fire Emblem game and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## tumut

Shovel Knight.


----------



## locker

Destiny, a lot of minecraft on the PS4, rocket league, GTAV and I still play ACNL


----------



## Feloreena

Started playing Hearthstone and I'm a little bit addicted at the moment.


----------



## Stalfos

Final Fantasy VIII (8). Not Square's biggest moment but decent enough to warrant another playthrough.


----------



## Alienfish

Sunset. I love that game so much even if it can be a bit buggy sometimes.


----------



## okaimii

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Silent Hill 2.


----------



## Alienfish

Civ: beyond earth. Only because they have free weekend, I'd never pay for it unless I actually got it for free or it's like 90% discount lol. It shouldn't have been made a standalone game in the first place, mostly because it's so flawed and it's hardly nothing new except the fact you're in space. And the fact that all the DLC and its aspect are as expensive for the game (most of what s*** was standard in the old civ games) is just .. wth


----------



## Astro Cake

I've been replaying Ace Attorney Justice for All. I'm making an attempt to catch up with the series.


----------



## lilharper

Kingdom heart 2.5 final fix: kingdom hearts 2.5 proud mode.  New Leaf, been addicted since i got it in April, and Pokemon shuffle


----------



## Psydye

okaimii said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Silent Hill 2.



It's been ages since I played SH2..I'm jelly!


----------



## yoyo98

I've been playing the crap out of Splatoon! I even made my squiddy a guy just so I could dress him like the terminator XD


----------



## Caius

I've been playing through Final Fantasy XIII: Lightning Returns, Type-0, and Fallout Shelter. My ps4's controller is having some issues though so I'm waiting for shoulder button replacements before I jump on anything else. Hopefully I can get them before Phantom Pain.


----------



## Alienfish

Race the Sun. Basically, control your aircraft and don't crash into the wall or object and finish the 'runs'. And collect powerups.

I picked it up that day when it was free, and I was surprised, in a positive way how fun it was actually. If you played the Spyro minigames where you should fly through rings, shoot enemies and defeat the boss, it's along the same gameplay, just that you can't really shoot enemies, you just have to avoid obstacles and collect points. Which is harder than it looks in later levels.


----------



## PrincessSara

waiting for a fix for Super Chibi Knight, started Majoras Mask but stalled ages ago, Submerged, and Alpha Sapphire and ACNL of course.


----------



## Ramza

I'm in the middle of Mother 1 (Earthbound Beginnings) and Kid Icarus: Uprising.
Mother 1 is neat, I've played through Earthbound before and it's fun to see the similarities in the two games.
Kid Icarus: Uprising is alright, I just can't get use to the controls.


----------



## Alienfish

Ramza said:


> I'm in the middle of Mother 1 (Earthbound Beginnings) and Kid Icarus: Uprising.
> Mother 1 is neat, I've played through Earthbound before and it's fun to see the similarities in the two games.
> Kid Icarus: Uprising is alright, I just can't get use to the controls.



Yeah they can be a bit tricky if you're not used to that kind of camera. You will get used to if you play enough though, I was a bit confused as well in the beginning, but give it a few go's and it shouldn't be too hard. I agree it's a bit advanced at time though.


----------



## StiX

Ultra Despair Girls - Danganronpa Another Episode (The name is so long!)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

earthbound on some 3ds emulator


----------



## Alienfish

StiX said:


> Ultra Despair Girls - Danganronpa Another Episode (The name is so long!)



Nice, is it any good? I remember playing the first one and I was.. meh.

Anyways downloaded Warframe so gonna try it out when I have proper time for it. (yes it's mainly f2p lol)


----------



## StiX

I think it's pretty awesome. The gameplay is really, really different though. But I really loved the first two games.


----------



## Chiarasu

Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea.


----------



## AnonymousFish

Black Ops/Black Ops 2 Zombies
(...Hyped for Black Ops 3's Zomzoms too early haha xD)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Bioshock Infinite x3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Currently playing Gravity Rush on the PS Vita. I accidentally purchased a $20 Playstation Store card instead of a $20 Steam card, but couldn't trade it with anyone so I decided to buy it since it was one of the must play games on the Vita. It's really fun so far! Definitely a unique gameplay style as well as the way the story is presented in its comic like form.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Minecraft, Animal Crossing: Population Growing, and Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Drill Dozer, oh, and Mother 3.


----------



## Autaven

Splatoon!


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> Currently playing Gravity Rush on the PS Vita. I accidentally purchased a $20 Playstation Store card instead of a $20 Steam card, but couldn't trade it with anyone so I decided to buy it since it was one of the must play games on the Vita. It's really fun so far! Definitely a unique gameplay style as well as the way the story is presented in its comic like form.



I have that on my account cause I got it for free but haven't had the chance to play it yet

Bet it's way more pleasant than that Tearaway lol :/


----------



## Acruoxil

Currently going through Assassin's Creed: Revelations, Persona 4: Golden, a bit of Dota 2 every day and Clash of Clans.



DarkDesertFox said:


> Currently playing Gravity Rush on the PS Vita. I accidentally purchased a $20 Playstation Store card instead of a $20 Steam card, but couldn't trade it with anyone so I decided to buy it since it was one of the must play games on the Vita. It's really fun so far! Definitely a unique gameplay style as well as the way the story is presented in its comic like form.



OMGG that game is sooo good I so want it ;-;


----------



## Mairmalade

Dark Souls and New Leaf.


----------



## Alienfish

Tried some Warframe, good that I can run it at least lol... Seems really cool but I have to remap a few buttons I think lol


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

DarkDesertFox said:


> Currently playing Gravity Rush on the PS Vita. I accidentally purchased a $20 Playstation Store card instead of a $20 Steam card, but couldn't trade it with anyone so I decided to buy it since it was one of the must play games on the Vita. It's really fun so far! Definitely a unique gameplay style as well as the way the story is presented in its comic like form.



BEAT THE GAME! IT'S SUPER GREAT,


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm in the middle of a Final Fantasy 8 run with my girlfriend who's never played any of the games before.
She's narrating all the dialogue, so it's been super fun so far.

Aside from that I'm in the middle of MG: Peace Walker - I need to get up to date on the series in time for MGSV to come out.


----------



## Loriii

Until Dawn. The story and atmosphere kept me glued for hours. I finished it in 2 days (not playing straight though). That's all that I can say. I don't wanna spoil anything but it was really an amazing horror experience


----------



## kassie

Until Dawn. ^^^ Excited to play it even more now!


----------



## StiX

Also, Until Dawn. Just finished the story though... but going back later to play it again.


----------



## Miharu

Currently playing SIF c:


----------



## Cory

binding of isaac rebirth


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> binding of isaac rebirth



hi there.

also nothing much atm, mainly civ v


----------



## GalacticGhost

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. .-.


----------



## gazea9r

I'm currently dipping my toes into the following games: Animal Crossing: New Leaf, League of Legends, Minecraft, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Pokemon Black 2, and Sims4.


----------



## Nazgod

Tera! Rift! Thinking about playing FFXIV! All the mmorpgs!

(i may be addicted. i think they're sucking the life out of me)


----------



## Ramza

YO
IF YO ARE POSTING IN THIS THREAD ON SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2015 AND YOU AREN'T PLAYING THE PHANTOM PAIN
WHAT'S WRONG W/ YOU!!!!!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Ramza said:


> YO
> IF YO ARE POSTING IN THIS THREAD ON SEPTEMBER 1ST, 2015 AND YOU AREN'T PLAYING THE PHANTOM PAIN
> WHAT'S WRONG W/ YOU!!!!!



I have a new graphics card coming in
I don't have money
My parents are dead
My computer is acting up
I have to save Gotham.


----------



## Brad

MGS V

32 hours. Still no end in sight.

Don't send help. I like it here.


----------



## Alienfish

clicker heroes lol 

that 10k$ character i swear though


----------



## ThomasNLD

Just started The Witcher III. Already feel like a boss, but all Ive done is sit on my horse and enjoy the views so far.


----------



## Chromie

ThomasNLD said:


> Just started The Witcher III. Already feel like a boss, but all Ive done is sit on my horse and enjoy the views so far.



Incredible game. I've been with this series since 2007. It's amazing to see how much the studio has grown.

Been playing Diablo 3 since Season 4 has started.


----------



## Thunder

Playing MGSV like *A DAMN FIDDLE*


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Smite:Battleground of the Gods.
It's free and fun.
700 more fantasy points and I get the gold loading card, then another thousand for the Nox announcer pack.


----------



## Wholockian

Watch Dogs

Trying to get the Olivier mission ;3;


----------



## Llust

legend of zelda: a link between worlds


----------



## sinistermark

MGS 5 PHANTOM PAIN!


----------



## Android

I've mostly been playing a mix between Mortal Kombat X, Batman: Arkham Knight, Splatoon and Guitar Hero 3.


----------



## Ramza

Still playing The Phantom Pain. I'm at 50 hours, 33% completion. About like 30 main missions away from the ending (not including any other side-ops that come up). So I'm gonna be on this game for another month or two.


----------



## Alienfish

Cafe 0 the drowned mermaid or whatever it's named

kinda good vn although a bit short.


----------



## ThomasNLD

My God, I`m really enjoying the Witcher III. Its beautiful, it has more animals then 75% of the Zoo's in Holland, its huuuuge (I got lost until I got used to the map), the missions are fun and varied.

The only thing is that it takes me a while to get accustomed to all the menu`s, button uses, crafting, alchemy.... Its a lot more complex then Mario. 

Always makes me feel selfconscious about my age. Maybe I`m getting to old. My sister had that, when gaming went from 2D to 3D, I survived that one, but this is getting overwhelming. 

Last game with that effect on me, was the newest Dragon Age. The other two went fine, but that third one really kinda tired me out. 

Anyways, soon I can get Mario Maker, so that will be added to my playlist, I also want to start another playthrough of The Last Of Us, on a high difficulty. Being a completionist is hard work.


----------



## Jill

Diablo 3, Dragon Age Inquisition, AC:NL
...
...
And...occassionally Hunie Pop... /shame


----------



## Dunquixote

I decided to try Ground Zeroes again; I haven't tried playing it since I got it last year, but seeing that Phantom Pain is out now, I want to get this over with lol [while also hoping I'll like it ].  And I was able to get past the part I was stuck on for so long. :]


----------



## Alienfish

Jill said:


> Diablo 3, Dragon Age Inquisition, AC:NL
> ...
> ...
> And...occassionally Hunie Pop... /shame



psht HuniePop is good I have it too  No shame for liking those games!

well Wario Land 3.. sooo goooodddd


----------



## Beardo

Viridi 

It's a free Steam game


----------



## Megan.

Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX


----------



## Psydye

Moko said:


> psht HuniePop is good I have it too  No shame for liking those games!
> 
> well Wario Land 3.. sooo goooodddd



Wario Land 3 is awesome!

Been playing Axiom Verge and recently, Starbound, w/ a friend.

To anyone who likes "Metroidvanias", GET AXIOM VERGE!! Soo good!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Elder scrolls online, tomodachi life and animal crossing new leaf


----------



## Alienfish

wario land 3 still

that wizard mouse must be the most annoying boss ever in the game


----------



## YearsLate

Third Age: Total War, a mod for Medieval 2. Tossing dunedain rangers at orcs is always satisfying, hoho.


----------



## Acruoxil

Dota 2, Persona 4: Golden. Sometimes AC3 but that's pretty much it


----------



## Loriii

3DS:
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D - I left it unfinished a few months back and kind of forgotten where I am, so I restarted everything again and this time I'm playing it on my Majora's Mask XL to have some added motivation. Hopefully, I'll finish it this time.

Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX - first time I've gotten into the series and thought the songs are addictive. The vocaloids are adorably cute too!

PS4:
Batman: Arkham Knight - playing it again on Hard mode and trying to do optimal upgrades.

Tearaway: Unfolded - don't have Vita so this is my first time playing this gem and it seems kind of fun and really unique!

Wii U:
Splatoon - still playing online from time to time to level up.
Super Mario Maker


----------



## Kip

Wii U-- (currently broken)

Splatoon
Smash Bros. Wii U
Super Mario Maker (Soon)


PC--

Evoland 2
Shantae And The Pirate's Curse


There are so many games I want to get into but I've been to busy to do so.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Forza Motorsport 6 is really fun! The weather effects are insanely realistic as well as the other graphics.


----------



## Alienfish

PSO2

soo much fun when you actually get it to work *cough* proxy crap *cough*


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm playing Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain; I just bought it last Sunday.  :]


----------



## Psydye

'Been addicted to Starbound lately. Playing it w/ a friend!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Danganronpa Another Episode: Ultra Despair Girls

Such a long title, such a great series.


----------



## ThePayne22

Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box.

Want to finish all of them, but cacol it sure is difficult sometimes.


----------



## Applelicious

I am currently playing Final Fantasy 7 on PC..  Final Fantasy 7 is one of the most epic rpg games ever made and I just felt like playing it once more ..


----------



## Astro Cake

I've been playing Vindictus a lot lately.


----------



## Alienfish

Persona 4 Golden (thanks Aerate <3)

it's soo good

but the dub nope turn off voices


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I bought into the Destiny scam and got The Taken King Legendary Edition of the game. It wasn't too bad though. I traded a couple DS games and a 3DS game for $35 so the game was only $25. It was worth it since I play with a really good friend of mine online. Although, I'm starting to run out of storage space for my Xbox One. 500 GB seemed like a lot at the time, but nope.



Moko said:


> Persona 4 Golden (thanks Aerate <3)
> 
> it's soo good
> 
> but the dub nope turn off voices



I need to play that on my Vita. I heard it's a must have.


----------



## Alienfish

It is, but for everyone's sanity turn the voices off. They are so bad and you only really need like the BGM and stuff.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Moko said:


> It is, but for everyone's sanity turn the voices off. They are so bad and you only really need like the BGM and stuff.



I'm surprised they didn't include a Japanese voice option for that game. They let me do that for my Naruto games since I can't stand some of the character's voices.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah me too, but they excluded it for Conception II as well so not really surprised.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I finished The Witcher III (main story). It was great, although the amount of bugs really got to me.... Still praying for a Witcher IV though. 


So now I`m playing Mario Maker and I want to start with a PS4 game. I still have Diablo, Project Cars and God of War 3 remastered. I have a Tales of game coming in about two weeks though. So I think I`ll stuck with Project Cars mixed with some Diablo. Diablo seems to be without storyline, so I can always drop that for Tales Of and play on after I finish that one.


----------



## yoyo98

SPLATOON 8D


----------



## ShyJess

GTA V, Thief, and Skyrim on the 360, Destiny TTK on PS3, AC:HHD on 3DS, and Runescape on PC.


----------



## Ji-Woo

AC: HHD and Hatsune Miku Project Mirai on the 3DS.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Old School Runescape.


----------



## yoyo98

Just played Super Mario Maker


----------



## Halloqueen

As of late, I have been playing Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. I'm currently in the Delta Episode. Hoping I can get a Rayquaza with 31 IVs in the correct 3 stats. 

I've also been playing some Animal Crossing New Leaf after taking a few months off, but it was mostly just to get villagers in boxes so that I can eventually buy new neighbors from the trade forum.


----------



## KarlaKGB

osu


----------



## Alienfish

PSO2

really good game whenever they don't **** the servers.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Obsessively going at Witcher 1>2>3 in the exact order, it's so addictive spent 6 hours working on a single act (still not finished)


----------



## DivaCrossing

Disney Magical World

Project Mirai DX

Theatrhytm Final Fantasy Curtain Call

Fantasy Life 

Animal Crossing New Leaf ofc


----------



## Halloqueen

I've been playing a bit more Animal Crossing New Leaf in the past few days. I adopted Cranston for my bird town and had to plot reset for his house to end up in a good spot, and had to do the same thing in another town to get Becky a spot that wasn't awful. I'm considering getting Fuchsia to finally suggest the scarecrow PWP so I can force her out and maybe acquire Whitney, hopefully in time for Halloween. Either that or send Hans to the other town.


----------



## MaryOldacre

I'm mostly playing Animal Crossing, but when I need a break from that, I pop in my Golden Sun: Dark Dawn because I'm Golden Sun trash, and it's my go to because the familiar universe is comforting, and I love all the sass, and the animation, and the puzzles, and everything about it. I've loved it since I was a kid, so everything is good. X3


----------



## Yuni

Kingdom Hearts Unchained (x). 

I levelled to level 20 in the last 3 hours... orz


----------



## alicerulez

Playing Animal Crossing New Leaf since the day i got addicted in march


----------



## cinny

HHD and planning to restart my town for acnl, lazy though.


----------



## Chaotix

AC:HHD, Splatoon, ACNL and Super Mario Maker


----------



## Llunavale

Aside from AC: Metal Gear Solid V, Cities: Skylines, Pok?mon Omega Ruby again...Rune Factory 4 every now and then and Etrian Mystery Dungeon which appears to have been totally swept under the rug in the UK for some reason...when it came out, my local GAME had one copy in stock - the one I pre-ordered. Not seen it anywhere else since release. Odd!


----------



## visibleghost

as always I'm playing acnl, but I recently picked up my pok?mon alpha sapphire again after not having played for about a months due to school and stuff. It's really fun, actually ^^


----------



## NerdHouse

*Chroma Squad!*







Also Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, Legend of Legacy DEMO, and Assassin's Creed: Rogue.


----------



## DasKateten

Unfortunately I don't have much time to play these days!! I'm pretty much only playing ACNL, and not even that much. I might get a PS4 and start playing fallout 4... little big planet 3. I miss playing  ... but I'm always busy with something wether it is going to class, doing homework, exercising, out with friends... etc... :/


----------



## Acruoxil

Dota 2 and Uncharted: Golden Abyss.


----------



## brutalitea

Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Sarahx

Animal crossing new leaf <3


----------



## eleanorshock

Majoras Mask 3DS

Fire Emblem: Awakening

The Last of Us

:3


----------



## Colour Bandit

Dragonball Xenoverse, Fire Emblem Awakening (Just playing occasionally) and Happy Home Designer :3


----------



## kassie

Keep talking and nobody explodes. My sister and I can't figure out the Morse code. ; ^;


----------



## rosabelle

Started playing Story of Seasons again.


----------



## NerdHouse

rosabelle said:


> Started playing Story of Seasons again.



I need to try and play that again soon.
I've gotten sucked into Lord of Magna: Maiden Heaven lately.


----------



## Cyan Flare

Lately I haven't been playing many video games, but I'm certainly enjoying playing Plague Inc. on my iPad. A very neat game if I do say so myself, and strangely fun. Eradicating all life on Earth... yes, very pleasant.
Well, and of course there's ACNL! I've suddenly evoke obsessed with AC


----------



## Alienfish

Finished P4G yesterday so picked up Criminal Girls: Invite Only again for my Vita. Yes it's bad they censored so much but hopefully they will leave it if they ever plan on bringing the 2nd game here...


----------



## NerdHouse

Yokai Watch demo!


----------



## cinny

story of seasons, my brother got it for me.


----------



## pacifiedseat

Destiny! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMGE3B2wsS8


----------



## Alienfish

p4g.. haha still stuck in that **** lol


----------



## gravyplz

buying undertale tomorrow ^.^


----------



## Thunder

MGSV

oh geez it's happening i'm becoming a demon


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been playing a lot of Destiny lately. Come tomorrow I will definitely be playing a lot of Halo 5. Hopefully it will be good!


----------



## Bosca

I was playing the SFV Beta and it was a blast, can't wait for the next one. Also finally getting into Until Dawn.


----------



## NerdHouse

Etrian Odyssey Untold, LEGO Batman 3, Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box


----------



## mogyay

i've been playing rune factory 4 again, i understand why i put it down though, farming for level 10 items is very tedious, i'm enjoying it though


----------



## Alienfish

persona 4 golden.. got my own copy ..

so good game even if you know like all the cutscenes xD


----------



## Loriii

The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes
Yoshi's Woolly World - This game is so adorably cute. It always make me smile every time I play.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been playing Halo 5. Feels like Halo, but at the same time has a different feel as well.


----------



## cinny

afterrebirth dlc for binding of isaac heh.


----------



## KarlaKGB

zoombinis, just appeared on steam.

played this when i was a little schoolboy, so nostalgic


----------



## Acruoxil

Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair, Sims 3, and just installed Need For Speed: Rivals last night so probably gonna start playing that.


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> zoombinis, just appeared on steam.
> 
> played this when i was a little schoolboy, so nostalgic



ur still little huh

also yeah that p4g gunna ruin my life even more but heelll so good.


----------



## GalacticGhost

AC:NL.

Just... AC:NL. And Mario Kart 8 from time to time.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Playing Final Fantasy IV The After Years. This game is such B-movie, blatant cash grab from the fans feeling so far.


----------



## Halloqueen

Just as last time I posted in this thread, I have been getting into Animal Crossing New Leaf again. I've been buying furniture from the BTB and Re-Tail sections of the forums and have been trying to make room to hopefully adopt Stitches sometime soon.

Other than that, I have been playing Zombies Ate My Neighbors the past few days since it fit the Halloween spirit and because I keep trying to outdo myself in terms of the high score. I doubt I'll get near my record of getting to like Level 37 out of 55 anytime soon, as I'm still shaking off the rust of having not played in over a year. Also the time I got that far was a fluke and a freak occurrence, I have no idea how I managed that.

On that same note of Halloween spirit and things I played the past few days, I sent out a bunch of Pumpkaboo over Wonder Trade from my Pokemon X game this past weekend.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

New leaf


----------



## Bosca

Just beat Until Dawn, such a bitter sweet ending.


----------



## Spongebob

Replaying Sonic Lost World, Banjo Kazooie, and Banjo Tooie.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Secret of mana


----------



## Nightray

Destiny c:


----------



## Balverine

Playing Fable 3 again : P


----------



## piske

ACNL, HHD, CIV 5 :>


----------



## jiny

Tomodachi Life. That's basically it since I quit ACNL two months ago.


----------



## rosabelle

Been playing Just Dance all morning. :> lol


----------



## cony

ACNL & Reines des Fleurs


----------



## Alienfish

Persona 4 golden.. still third playthrough lel.

gonna chew on DAN later on when i feel like it, so glad i snagged the LE


----------



## ChocoMagii

Harvest Moon New Beginning after 3 years of buying that game..


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've been replaying Castlevania: Symphony of the Night lately. I started on Halloween and I just got to the inverted castle last night. I'm also playing Splatoon, Happy Home Designer, and New Leaf.


----------



## Ankokuflare

Lately, I've been playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and modded minecraft with some friend in private server.

Geez, so much things to fiddle when you attack a pack of mods in minexraft


----------



## Stalfos

I'm currently playing through the first Suikoden again. Still a great game.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Playing AC:NL like a weeb


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Been currently obsessed with two MMO's though am hoping to get back to my single player PC games, I am into Tera and SWTOR, first I couldn't get into SWTOR from lack of leveling, but eh now pretty darn obsessed : ) Hope to enjoy it more as I level up haha.


----------



## Oblivia

Just picked up Geometry Dash again after a looong hiatus.  Bring on the migraines!


----------



## Minerva

I'm mainly playing New Leaf. I pick up Fire Emblem Awakening once in a while and I still have to finish the dlc case for Dual Destinies.


----------



## AkiBear

Other than New Leaf and Happy Home Designer, I'm also kinda playing Pokemon X. And by "kinda" I mean whenever I'm bored of AC, which isn't often.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Persona 3 Portable

I'm in love with the Female Protagonist <3


----------



## Joy

Persona 3 FES
Emulators are love <3


----------



## Alienfish

Mushihimesama. I love relaxing with bullet hells


----------



## NerdHouse

Got back into WoW...

Shoot me!


----------



## jim

i've honestly just been revisiting old kirby titles that i had as a kid (kirby: squeak squad, kirby: nightmare in dreamland, and hopefully soon i can get my hands on a copy of kirby and the amazing mirror). i've also been trying out the even older titles kirby i never got the chance to play via the virtual console, like kirby super star on my wii u.

last night i bought the "3D classics" version of kirby's adventure along with kirby's dreamland 2 for my 3DS! i really love games with pixel graphics and kirby was actually the first video game i ever played so he's very near and dear to my heart.


----------



## danknee

Until Dawn. 

This game has made me absolute trash and has also given me a new fav... Rami Malek is too precious for this world.  I'm in the middle of writing a book so I've been paying attention to stories and stuff like that so story-based games have been my calling right about now.  

Lowkey playing ORAS as well though but that's kinda what I always do.  http://shrugemoji.com


----------



## Zulehan

My current addiction is _Super Mario Maker_, and it has eclipsed my love of _Splatoon_ for now.


----------



## Acruoxil

Sims 3: Last night, Danganronpa 2.


----------



## matt

Animal Crossing amiibo festival


----------



## Alienfish

the binding of isaac: rebirth.

i so want afterbirth but not paying 10 bucks if it's still broke


----------



## Kaioin

Space Engineers. They added planets. Woo


----------



## Romaki

As usual Animal Crossing New Leaf...


----------



## inkling

im playing don't starve nonstop though I did get bored of it for a few days...


----------



## oath2order

Currently still on RuneScape and working on my Noah's Arc on ORAS


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Splatoon *almost level 40!*
Super Mario Maker *New game*
Mario Kart 8 *getting back to it*
I haven't played with my 3DS through...


----------



## AkiBear

I just bought Undertale so I'm about to play that now (or tomorrow morning).


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Currently still on RuneScape and working on my Noah's Arc on ORAS



Oh Runescape my 8th grade </3 Cool you still play though.


----------



## bloomwaker

Undertale and Bravely Default. 
I'm having a good deal of fun with both.~


----------



## Kaioin

oath2order said:


> Currently still on RuneScape and working on my Noah's Arc on ORAS



Wow I miss playing Runescape...changed so much it's like a different game ;o


----------



## Soigne

Until Dawn & I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Acruoxil

Decided to get back into some hardcore gaming, currently playing Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3. 

Gotta catch up on all the Call of Duty games I missed out on since the past two years.


----------



## shunishu

finished costume quest 1&2 last week which were fun, even tho short .. but i guess the lenght was just right for what it was ^^
i dont like when games dont let you back into the gameworld anymore when youre done and you cant walk around with your character anymore and its like a closed & sealed book, where you cant even finish sidequests and collect stuff you didnt get around to before. which sort of is the case here.. but oh well was still fun


----------



## Libra

Fire Emblem: Awakening!


----------



## Li.

Been heavily invested in Heroes of the Storm and Fallout 4. I have also been playing some Tri-Force Heroes


----------



## HungryForCereal

pokemon super mystery dungeon.


----------



## Acruoxil

Call of Duty: Black Ops. Finished the single player mode of MW3 two days back.


----------



## lars708

I would play Minecraft if Windows 10 will launch it omg... 

#Windows10istotalcrapbecauseminecraftcrashesallthe****ingtime


----------



## piske

Undertale! :>


----------



## Romaki

Just downloaded Emily Is Away, a little free indie game. Afterwards I'll continue failing at Undertale.


----------



## Alienfish

clicker heroes.. the binding of isaac rebirth. not playing too much atm since i'm busy with school and rl stuff.


----------



## jerry3

Fifa 16


----------



## Meg-Mog

replaying Far Cry 3 for the  4th time.


----------



## Alienfish

HHD  It's kinda fun.. however makes me wonder why they added real-time **** to New Leaf -_-


----------



## Squidward

Tera


----------



## Bunlily

Tera as well :3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

ACNL! and ACHHD :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> HHD  It's kinda fun.. however makes me wonder why they added real-time **** to New Leaf -_-



new leaf was before HHD... they were trying to make new leaf like all the other ACs HHD is just a side game (like PMD aka Pokemon Mystery Dungeon and Pokemon Rumble World)


----------



## MrMurabito

Spoiler












and team fortress 2


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finished Final Fantasy Tactics Advance yesterday. I played it because I've been wanting to know for years how this game ends. And I was... disappointed.



Spoiler



So basically Marche is a selfish jerk and makes everyone go back to the real world because HE wants to go back. The other 3 kids never REALLY seem to want to go. It felt like Mewt was just bullied into going with what Marche wanted at the end. GAH. I can't identify with Marche at all. Why did he have to be the main character?


----------



## superheroantics

Resident Evil 4 and TF2 now. Might go back to Mad Max when I finish RE but I don't know. It's pretty boring


----------



## brutalitea

Guild Wars 2.


----------



## HoopaHoop

im kinda playing few games lol.. Pokemon Super MD, Stella Glow, and ACNL lol


----------



## Curry

I cancelled my SWTOR subscription yesterday so I'm coming off of playing that and now I've swapped over to games like Hearthstone, WoW, Starcraft and Warframe. Good trade I think, but we'll see.


----------



## Alienfish

HHD it's too fun lmango. got mh4u today though so really hype hype hyped


----------



## DJStarstryker

Nintendo made me glad I have a Japanese Wii U. They gave out some free passes to Wii Karaoke U, the Joysound app. I spent several hours singing J-pop and anime theme songs last night. Awesome.


----------



## Cory

BoI Afterbirth


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> BoI Afterbirth



i want this but unless they fixed that data corruption i'm holding off. i don't want to lose everything b/c a crappy dlc


----------



## Psydye

Nothing atm. 'Been playing a bit of Terraria though.


----------



## kelpy

Pokemon X.


----------



## Cory

Moko said:


> i want this but unless they fixed that data corruption i'm holding off. i don't want to lose everything b/c a crappy dlc



i think they fixed it the update is really good


----------



## stained_cheri

Kirby Squeak Squad


----------



## Psydye

I've gone back to Animal Crossing. I'm usually always switching between games so...


----------



## Stalfos

Dungeon Travelers 2.




Don't judge.


----------



## Cory

BoI Afterbirth


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> i think they fixed it the update is really good



ah good. i read it could corrupt your whole savefile and not paying 11 bucks for that


----------



## DJStarstryker

Been playing multiplayer Super Mario 3D World lately. I don't know if it's just because I haven't played a Mario game since Super Mario 64, but some of these levels are really creative. I'm loving this game so far.


----------



## Kitty2201

I've been playing Splatoon, and about a week ago or so, I started playing Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life also. I haven't played that game for years


----------



## CurtisChoi

Machinarium, Samorost and Botanicula.


----------



## Onyxcat

Yokai Watch


----------



## Cory

DJStarstryker said:


> Been playing multiplayer Super Mario 3D World lately. I don't know if it's just because I haven't played a Mario game since Super Mario 64, but some of these levels are really creative. I'm loving this game so far.



its a really good mario game


----------



## DJStarstryker

Cory said:


> its a really good mario game



I agree with that. I've now beaten the main story and unlocked the first secret world, if you want to call it that. I officially think it's the best 3D Mario game. Super Mario World is my favorite 2D Mario, and it's been my #1 favorite Mario game for forever. Will Super Mario 3D World pass that? I don't know. It might!


----------



## Llust

close your eyes


----------



## Cory

DJStarstryker said:


> I agree with that. I've now beaten the main story and unlocked the first secret world, if you want to call it that. I officially think it's the best 3D Mario game. Super Mario World is my favorite 2D Mario, and it's been my #1 favorite Mario game for forever. Will Super Mario 3D World pass that? I don't know. It might!


its actually gets hard now so have fun hahah


----------



## RainbowCherry

Just playing League of Legends until X-MAS then Bloodborne... hehehehehehehe.... HURRY UP


----------



## Psydye

Some Animal Crossing, Terraria....not much else!


----------



## SoftFairie

Undertale of course


----------



## DJStarstryker

Person I've been playing Super Mario 3D World with hasn't been in the mood to play lately >_< so I picked Harvest Moon A New Beginning back up. I decided to start a new game as a boy. My original game that I started a few years ago I was a girl. Honestly, I don't like the marriage choices as a girl. I'm either indifferent or hate all of the options. I actually like some of the girls that you can marry with a boy character though.


----------



## Blueskyy

Been playing Animal Crossing.  Played some Smash Bros. with my cousin as well after we played AC together in each others' towns and his island.  I preordered Mario and Luigi:  Paper Jam tonight and will get it on release day, though.  So soon that will be my main game for a bit (if I like it...which I will).


----------



## Alienfish

Clicker Heroes cause I'm that lame-o trying to get back up to level 450 something or where I was


----------



## SoftFairie

I was playing acnl but now maybe I'll play some binding of Issac


----------



## creamyy

I've been playing Fantasy Life all freaking day.


----------



## Peter

Dragon Age: Inquisition

I bought it last year but I've hardly played it, picked it back up tonight and I'm amazed at the graphics o:


----------



## Sonny Resetti

Need for Speed 2015 & Project Cars


----------



## Luxsama

Fantasy Life


----------



## shunishu

Luxana said:


> Fantasy Life



me too.. and neko atsume lol


----------



## Squidward

Fallout shelter (lol) and Aion.


----------



## Peter

Dark Cloud! My favourite game ever, so so happy it's been ported to PS4


----------



## pokedude729

A nuzlocke of HeartGold


----------



## ChocoMagii

Yo-kai Watch


----------



## Cory

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I was playing acnl but now maybe I'll play some binding of Issac



do you have afterbirth?


----------



## Joy

Persona Q. Looooveeee ettttt


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> do you have afterbirth?



stop reminding me i need to get it. also i cant vm you back so if you want to comment send me a pm lol.

anyways, mostly new leaf and some hhd.


----------



## Cory

Moko said:


> stop reminding me i need to get it. also i cant vm you back so if you want to comment send me a pm lol.
> 
> anyways, mostly new leaf and some hhd.



oh sorry


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> oh sorry



lel i'm 'kay and the game seems fine so far. it's just that some people just love sending me vm's then i cant comment them back lol


----------



## Mairmalade

I've been sinking countless hours into Rune Factory 4 for the 3DS lately. Easily one of my favorite games for it.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i was playing tomo now ACNL 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i was playing tomo now ACNL


----------



## DJStarstryker

Unlocked the last secret world in Super Mario 3D World last night. 



Spoiler



I hate World Flower-8. That is by far the hardest and most obnoxious level so far. I don't see how anything in World Crown will be worse. So far World Crown has been a lot easier.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Alpha sapphire, SSB and ACNL


----------



## Naekoya

league, fantasy war tactics, path of exile, & csgo.. sometimes maplestory lol c:


----------



## Squidward

I was playing LoL for a bit and I'm planning on playing Tera later when my guildmates are online.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I consider myself done with Super Mario 3D World. I'm struggling with the very last stage in the last secret world. Anyone who has played it probably understands.

I'm now playing Hyrule Warriors co-op.


----------



## gh0st

I'm playing Fallout 4! And Happy Home Designer. lmao Such different games.


----------



## Squidward

AC:NL, I'm resetting the map for the 1/1 challenge now!


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz

Undertale


----------



## Cory

Binding of isaac afterbirth


----------



## Li.

Currently playing a few different games on a rotation (kind-of) 

- Super Smash Bros (Wii U)
- Fallout 4 (XB1)
- Destiny (PS4)
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS)


----------



## Alienfish

Freedom Planet, bought it off Steam sale because it looked like a fun sanic. it's good and equal annoyance lol.


----------



## Squidward

I'm about to play some good ol' Skyrim.


----------



## AcousticDolphin

Rainbow Six Siege!


----------



## Alienfish

new leaf and i got mugen souls on steam from a friend so that soon enough


----------



## Squidward

Gon' play some Aion

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I change my mind


----------



## DJStarstryker

Still playing Hyrule Warriors. I beat Legend Mode mostly. I still have to go back and replay all the levels on hard now to collect the hard skulltulas. But I have collected everything else.

I'm focusing on Adventure Mode now though.

Been playing the game completely with co-op and it's a ton of fun that way.


----------



## helkiri

ACNL, and finishing AC Syndicate - trying to get a couple more trophies.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Tomodachi Life! ^o^


----------



## LilD

Currently

Destiny
Fallout4
Flight Rising
HHD


----------



## Camburn

Tiger woods 14, Pokemon x, Zynga "Texas hold 'em" poker and the classic great game of chess


----------



## Squidward

Waiting for my bro to wake up so we can play some LoL!


----------



## ACNLover10

Super Mario 3d land on a new save file. I know i'll struggle once I get to the special 8 crown level again.


----------



## Stalfos

Just finished downloading Cave Story and Shantae and the Pirate's Curse so I'm looking forward to dive into those games.


----------



## jollimorg

Started playing Final Fantasy 7 and Submerged a couple days ago. I'm also 95% done LEGO Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Libra

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy. I love the game but I just keep getting distracted with other stuff, ha ha.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. Holy crap the intro to this game is incredible. I can't wait to play more.


----------



## MintySky

I'm playing dragon mania atm. It is such a good game.


----------



## Dustmop

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*. Still. 105~ hours in, and I've finished the main story and one of the three DLCs, _The Descent_. As much as I'm itching to get into something new at this point - I even 'promised' myself that I'd quit after the main story - but it threw a story-related curve ball at me and now I wanna do _Trespasser_, and I might as well do _Jaws of Hakkon_ while I'm at it..


My decision to stick with DA:I and finish it up may also have something to do with the fact that I have no idea what I want to play next. I have so many things on my backlog that I really wanna get to, it's a bit overwhelming - I might hold a poll at this rate, lol.


----------



## mayortash

Gotten sucked into Professor Layton again. Love those games.


----------



## Fantasyrick

im playing conception 2 rn


----------



## Psydye

BioShock. Occasionally Environmental Station Alpha. I'm not doing a True Reset on Undertale...would feel too bad about it!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Bouncing between Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon, Guild Wars 2, and Final Fantasy IX currently.


----------



## Squidward

the organ at my own funeral


----------



## Alienfish

clicker heroes lol. and new leaf ofc lameo i know but i haven't been in the mood or time for more advanced sht


----------



## Psydye

'Been addicted to Doom 3 lately.


----------



## Aali

Unturned, Of Guards and Thieves, Fallout: New Vegas, GTA V


----------



## Anine

Mass Effect. Again. Because I'm sad af haha


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm playing Xenoblade Chronicles X (only a couple hours into it so far), Amiibo Festival (Desert Island Escape is actually fun), Splatoon, Wii Fit U, and New Leaf.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Dead or Alive 5 Last Round for the PS4


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon...I absolutely love these games. <3


----------



## kassie

i tried out grim fandango earlier


----------



## NerdHouse

Ryse: Son of Rome
Final Fantasy III
Assassin's Creed: Black Flag
Spellweaver
Endless Legend


----------



## Mariah

Pocket Mortys.


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm currently breeding Pokemon for a team that I've been building on-and-off over the past few months. Specifically, I'm playing Pokemon X.


----------



## jacobcarl

i am playing NFS rivals.


----------



## HungryForCereal

HopeForHyrule said:


> Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon...I absolutely love these games. <3



i loved it as well! the most epic PMD game ever!

- - - Post Merge - - -

playing pokemon emerald now. the nostalgia.


----------



## Zane

Still Story of Seasons, but I bought DK64 on virtual console in a stupor of pain yesterday so I'm gonna start replaying that soon. B>


----------



## GalacticGhost

Splatooooooooooooooooon.

Turf Wars and Ranked Battle are too much fun. Like seriously, it's stopping me from doing the single player thing hnnnng


----------



## Feloreena

Skyrim at the moment.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started playing Freedom Wars today and it's really cool! Probably one of the best PS Vita exclusives I've played so far.


----------



## demoness

every Ratchet and Clank, and i mean every game, again because only just under 3 months until next game
atelier rorona
dragon ball xenoverse
disney infinity 3.0


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Found my ORAS game and traded with some people today


----------



## Peter

Dark Cloud, The Witcher 3 + Yokai Watch

I keep buying games when I see them on sale but then never get around to playing them...


----------



## DivaCrossing

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Super Mario 3d World (I'm playing it with my friend)
Fantasy Life
Splatoon
Basically just 3ds games and occasional Wii U games. I would be finishing up Destiny but my brother's pretty much got that wrapped up.

I forgot about mobile games.

Love Live! School Idol Festival
Idolm@ster Cinderella Girls: Starlight Stage
Neko Atsume
Valkyrie Crusade


----------



## Nightray

Playing Minish Cap and I'm at the second dungeon. I get stuck so easily but it's fun


----------



## lars708

Bayonetta 2 and Splatoon


----------



## Alienfish

Nightray said:


> Playing Minish Cap and I'm at the second dungeon. I get stuck so easily but it's fun



ho boy that game is awesome, my first LoZ so it's always gonna be a bit special. Also one of the best.


----------



## kelpy

Sims 3, playing a 10 person household and building up an empty town. It's fun.


----------



## Tao

Just finished with Tomb Raider Definitive Edition.

It was one of my favorite games from last gen and happily, it's a pretty damn good remaster with some actual effort put in, which I didn't really expect given most 'remasters' usually do the absolute minimum required to justify sticking 'remastered' in the title...



Now I just have to wait for like 12 months until 'Rise of the Tomb Raider' is released from Microsoft's claws...


----------



## SoftFairie

Playing Undertale currently but might play some sims cause I haven't played that in a while. 

Oh how I miss torturing sims c:


----------



## kelpy

Pasta said:


> Sims 3, playing a 10 person household and building up an empty town. It's fun.



People are just starting to get bathrooms instead of outhouses. Houses now have bedrooms and we also built a park. I'm really enjoying this.



Spoiler: obviously edited photos.



View attachment 162635View attachment 162636



editing sims photos is fun though! I like the bright colors.


----------



## Aizu

Just bought Splatoon and in about 3 days I've managed to reach lvl 16, lol, It's so fun ; w ;


----------



## Megan.

I'm currently playing Story of Seasons and Splatoon.


----------



## StrawberryTiger

Mother 3


----------



## piske

My BF is letting me use his copy, so I am replaying Pokemon Y! xD


----------



## NursePhantump

Just finished playing Undertale for the 300th time. I wanted to see what would happen if you killed everyone but papyrus. It was sad and now I'm going back to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Aetherinne

Final Fantasy Explorers! (LF> Friends to play with ; -; )

Jesus, the grind game is strong here! Eidolons drive me batty. But I like grinding. So that won't bug me. x3

Now if I could switch from Black Mage to something else that won't make me regret it, that'll be great.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Finally am in summer of year 2 in Harvest Moon A New Beginning. 

Something that bugs me about this game is the way they structure the Restoration Plans. If you are trying to complete the game yourself, without trading with anyone, then you are stuck in restoration plan 4 until fall of year 2 because of having to ship yams. I completed all other tasks of restoration plan 4 as of spring of year 2, and it only took me that long because of having to do 3 gardening tours. So basically this game has felt like a grind for a while now. :/ Oh well, at least I can work on getting the last couple of ancient clay figures I need to make the Witch Princess' house.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I downloaded Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards off the EShop a few days ago and it's been so much fun getting to play it again. I used to love it when we had it for 64 when I was little, but I think we sold it to get more games. 

I hope they put more 64 games in the EShop because I would definitely buy them.


----------



## Dae Min

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon

They really spiked up the difficulty of the franchise. If you don't pay attention, all of these pokemanz will slaughter you with on hit KOs. I need more reviver seeds


----------



## Tao

Dragon Quest Heroes.

I'm not really that knowledgeable about Dragon Quest (all I really know being vague memories from DQ:VII) but I'm still finding it such a fun game! At least Jessica and Yangus are there as familiar faces for me...It's got me really wanting to try and find the actual DQ games though, especially the ones with Alena in them since I think she pretty much instantly became my favorite 

I kinda like it more than Hyrule Warriors. Feels like there's a lot more to the gameplay, whereas HW was pretty much the typical Dynasty Warriors 'mindlessly mash X' and 'take bases > win'. I guess just being a party of four rather than one part of a large army forces a big change in typical DW gameplay though. They're both good, but I guess DQH is feeling more like a 'game' that's challenging me, where as HW was a power fantasy.




ShinyYoshi said:


> I downloaded Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards off the EShop a few days ago and it's been so much fun getting to play it again. I used to love it when we had it for 64 when I was little, but I think we sold it to get more games.
> 
> I hope they put more 64 games in the EShop because I would definitely buy them.



I love that game!

I hear a lot of people say bad stuff about it, but it was my first Kirby game. It's essentially flawless to me.


----------



## piske

Fire Emblem Awakening! I'm not super good at tactical games actually I suck at them but I just love the character design ;v;


----------



## Loriii

Xenoblade Chronicles X - I stopped playing this 'cause of being too busy but I feel motivated to pick it up again when I tried Final Fantasy Explorers, I don't know why.

Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam - Enjoying it more than Dream Team so far (I haven't finished the latter yet lol)

Still playing my backlogs:
Yoshi's Woolly World
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D - It's taking more than a year now hopefully I'll get it done just in time for Twilight Princess HD)
Bayonetta 2 - replaying


----------



## Llust

playing dota 2. i have no idea how to play, so im just messing around with the game


----------



## Blue Cup

Picked up Digimon Cyber Sleuth yesterday and I am in love with it. Whether you are a Digimon fan or not is irrelevant if you have the slightest interest in this gsme; It's a solid RPG and a solid game all around. 

I am uploading videos to YouTube if anyone might be interested.


----------



## Thunder

Did some Splatoon with Murray.

It was fun. When we weren't on opposite teams, at least.


----------



## JellyLu

I have a current unhealthy addiction to Hungry Shark Evolution ._.


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm playing Mario and Luigi Paper Jam but haven't in about a week. Don't feel like attempting the Paper Petey boss fight again.


----------



## kassie

town of salem a lot - if anyone else plays you should pm me!!
and i guess a bit of spelunker world here and there


----------



## DJStarstryker

I need a break from Harvest Moon: A New Beginning again. It can be fun, but at the same time it's such a grind. 

I started playing Long Live the Queen again, for the first time in a year. I finally got Elodie to her coronation for the first time! I'm working through doing other paths. This game has a crazy amount of things you can choose to do in it.


----------



## Tao

I finished Gravity Rush Remastered.

It was a pretty short game. I kind of heard it was short, but I wasn't expecting to finish it already. I really liked it though. It's a pretty game (maybe aside from the NPC civilians) and the gravity stuff is fun to play with. The gameplay objectives are varied a lot more than I thought they would be as well which is nice.

I think my only complaint about it is that combat can get a bit repetitive since 'gravity kick' is usually the best way to kill almost everything. The length wasn't really an issue though since it felt like it was as long as it needed to be to me (though some more 'challenge trails' wouldn't have hurt), plus it's a ?20 budget title so it didn't exactly break the bank with it.

It's definitely one of the better and more unique games I've played in a while though and I'm way more hyped for Gravity Rush 2 now that I've played (and loved) the original. It's also my second platinum trophy (along with Lollipop Chainsaw), though I would be lying if I said it was hard to get xD



Now I don't know whether to move onto Tomb Raider Underworld or Ninja Gaiden Sigma...


----------



## mogyay

bit late to the trend but i just downloaded life is strange. i played a bit on my friend's computer and really liked it so i'm excited! kinda wish i hadn't watched so many people on twitch play it but oh well


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finally got the credit roll in Harvest Moon A New Beginning today! It took nearly 2 years of in-game time (nearly 2 months of real world time) to do it. The grind is over! ;_;

This is one of those kinds of games where there's technically still stuff I can do if I want to. But I think that will be something I'll do some other time if I get bored. My main goal of getting the credit roll (by finishing all 5 town restoration plans) is done!

Now I have to pick a new game to play.


----------



## GalacticGhost

since christmas, i've been playing splatoon and acnl a lot

even though i also got super mario maker and hhd for christmas, i haven't been playing those as much.


----------



## Peter

Firewatch.

I just downloaded it yesterday on PS4 and I haven't had much time to play, but I can already tell I'm going to love it


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> I finished Gravity Rush Remastered.
> 
> It was a pretty short game. I kind of heard it was short, but I wasn't expecting to finish it already. I really liked it though. It's a pretty game (maybe aside from the NPC civilians) and the gravity stuff is fun to play with. The gameplay objectives are varied a lot more than I thought they would be as well which is nice.
> 
> I think my only complaint about it is that combat can get a bit repetitive since 'gravity kick' is usually the best way to kill almost everything. The length wasn't really an issue though since it felt like it was as long as it needed to be to me (though some more 'challenge trails' wouldn't have hurt), plus it's a ?20 budget title so it didn't exactly break the bank with it.
> 
> It's definitely one of the better and more unique games I've played in a while though and I'm way more hyped for Gravity Rush 2 now that I've played (and loved) the original. It's also my second platinum trophy (along with Lollipop Chainsaw), though I would be lying if I said it was hard to get xD
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know whether to move onto Tomb Raider Underworld or Ninja Gaiden Sigma...



I'm glad more people get to play it now and join the hype. I'm hoping to see some more cool artwork pop up too. I was pissed Gravity Rush 2 was a PS4 only title, but now that I've got a PS4 I'm ready for it. It would be cool if there was some sort of 2 player co-op or competitive mode they added even if it was small. One player would be Kat and the other player would be Raven. It would be something I'd be interested in at least.

Right now I'm playing Persona 4 Golden. Gosh, I am addicted to this game. It makes me really sad to hear that it ends though. I absolutely love the characters, social elements, romance feature, the gameplay, art, just everything about it is great. I hope I get the good ending.


----------



## gazea9r

For the past 2 months, my boyfriend and I played mario kart and super mario bros on the wii, and I was also heavily overdosing on ACNL during that time frame. I am currently playing ACNL and in queue for a ARAMs in League of Legends.


----------



## stained_cheri

Currently playing Fairune, saw the game on sale in the Nintendo shop and played a few levels, it's a pretty good game so far.  Very cute.


----------



## Balverine

Replaying Harvest Moon 3 on gbc :0


----------



## Alienfish

Marco Bodt said:


> Replaying Harvest Moon 3 on gbc :0



oh god i haven't seen this in ages!!

anyways awesomenauts, bought the first expansion they released ages ago so been playing a lot more lately.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I've been playing Splatoon nonstop lately.


----------



## kassie

started layers of fear last night, hoping that my game saved as i have 5 hrs on it already ; n;


----------



## DJStarstryker

Since I finished Harvest Moon A New Beginning a few weeks ago, I've been working on Zelda Ocarina of Time. It's a game I played before but got stuck on a boss. I'm working hard to finish this game! I have the Spirit Temple dungeon next, so I'm really getting close to the end of the game now.


----------



## MyNameIsAlex

I'm traversing space in my little ship on Elite Dangerous.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I beat Zelda Ocarina of Time a few days ago. I started playing Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright last night. Fun stuff.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've been playing Shovel Knight, and I have my little Shovel Knight amiibo with me!


----------



## Dunquixote

I've been playing Tales of Zestiria; it's my first time playing any of the Tales games.  I'm on the second playthrough; I really like the story, though I think the gameplay could be better (I've finally got a handle on the tactics, though I still think the AI sucks).


----------



## Tao

Just finished Batman: Arkham Knight.

I heard mostly bad things about it (like, the game itself, not the obvious broken PC version stuff) which is why I stayed away waiting for a price drop, but I thought it was great. It's probably my favorite out of the 3 Rocksteady developed games. I feel the PC hate might have influenced opinion on the overall game itself...

Only real complaints were the Batmobile was a bit overused and the DLC stuff that I've played (Harley, Red Hood, Catwoman, Nightwing) was so stupidly short that it left me asking "why did they even bother making this?". Bummed me out mostly with the Harley stuff since I was looking forward to playing that one specifically and it lasted literally about 10 minutes...(but at least they didn't cut anything significant from the full game for DLC, I guess)





Oh, and I guess the regular complaint of "wahhhh! That niche villain I like wasn't in it!" as well. I won't be happy until they include a gritty reboot of Egghead from the '66 TV series in one of these Arkham games. He would be an eggcellent addition.


----------



## Briguy

Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright and Stella Glow on 3DS.


----------



## NursePhantump

Yandere simulator God this game is funny


----------



## Peter

Watch Dogs. I remember it got quite average reviews when it first came out, but I really enjoyed it on my first playthrough


----------



## graceroxx

I've been playing Yoshi's New Island recently.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Currently playing Pokemon Yellow to celebrate Pokemon's 20th anniversary c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Araie

I _would_ be playing Pokemon Red, Blue, or Yellow, but I can't afford them. So, I'm just playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf for right now!


----------



## Zane

Red version on VC  I almost didn't get it after seeing it would come to 14$ after tax (still not over it) but w/e, it's the anniversary. I'm glad I did cuz my run's going awesome, got Pika and Clefairy whooo


----------



## Alienfish

phoenix wright: dual destinies. really good game and the story is cute asf but the introduction mission/tutorial i sjust meh cause my brain hates those game slol


----------



## ashnoona

Animal Crossing ^^ New Leaf cx


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm playing through Pokemon Conquest again. The Pokemon anniversary got me in the mood for Pokemon but I didn't feel like playing a regular Pokemon game. Also, I never beat all of the episodes or got all of the warriors their perfect link Pokemon before.


----------



## Megan.

I'm playing Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## Alienfish

saaaanic colours. p fun and i got it cheap so totally worth it imo although it was obviously used but whatever


----------



## kassie

_a lot_ of blacklight: retribution


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Bravely Default since I've had it in my backlog of games to complete for-freaking-ever. I normally wouldn't care, but with Bravely Second coming out next month...yeah.


----------



## Balverine

Playing Harvest Moon: Animal Parade right now :0
I kinda wanna play Spyro again, but I'd have to get my playstation out lol


----------



## MintySky

Minecraft.


----------



## Stargazer741

Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey, currently on Sector Eridanus


----------



## Alienfish

Random crap on Steam, trying to complete my backloggery...


----------



## Peter

Tales of Zestiria

Just saw it in the store and felt like playing a new game, looks interesting~


----------



## Zane

paper mario 64 to heal my sadness over sticker splash


----------



## r a t

The sims 2 pc because I can't afford the sims 4 yet and I hate the sims 3 lmao
As well as FE Awakening since EU don't have fates until the end of may cri


----------



## Tao

Witcher 3.

It's alright. I think it was a little overpraised, but I'm not having a bad time with it. 

I think my only complaints are the loading times when you die are way too long, it can be a little unresponsive at times and I don't really like when these sorts of RPG's make you play as a predetermined character. I just find it hard to be immersed the way they intended in these big open world RPG's with choices and 'important' dialogue options when it's not my own character.

Though my favorite part about it so far is that I opened up the box and found not just 1, but 2 separate manuals (one for 'how to play', one for lore). It was a glorious moment in an age where all you get in a game box is a crappy little square of paper with the basic controls on it. 2 manuals? They're spoiling me!


----------



## Alienfish

clicker heroes like a lame-o XD


----------



## Psydye

I'm addicted to Metroid Prime atm.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Just finished Birthright of Fire Emblem Fates and going onto Conquest tomorrow. Also playing a bit of Project CARS.


----------



## Delphine

I started playing *Undertale*. I once saw some fanarts of the character Sans and I thought he looked really cool. The other day I came over a fan animation starring this character and yesterday I finally decided to buy the game after seeing a few let's plays. I'm really bad at videogames in general but I hope I'll get through this one, it's awesome so far and I really like it!


----------



## NerdHouse

Tao said:


> Though my favorite part about it so far is that I opened up the box and found not just 1, but 2 separate manuals (one for 'how to play', one for lore). It was a glorious moment in an age where all you get in a game box is a crappy little square of paper with the basic controls on it. 2 manuals? They're spoiling me!



My favorite part is the little sheet basically saying "Thank you for purchasing our game!"


----------



## Tao

Chroma Red said:


> My favorite part is the little sheet basically saying "Thank you for purchasing our game!"



Yea, that was nice too. I don't know if mine was special edition or not (it's in a cardboard sleeve, but it doesn't say 'special edition' or anything on it) but it came with a lot of physical stuff, like stickers and a map.


I just wish other companies would do this rather than being stingy. It's just sad to open a game box these days and see nothing but a disc. They may as well remove the 'inlay clips' from blu-ray boxes, because they're friggin' useless...


----------



## Bowie

Undertale. Really interesting game. I thought it was really cute when the flower at the start said that "LV" meant "LOVE".


----------



## Stargazer741

I'm playing Fantasy Life, trying to rank up my Sewing Life so I could make Holy Armor


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm playing Super Smash Bros 3ds and WII U but not that much anymore, and animal crossing new leaf.


----------



## Alienfish

Getting back into HHD... Trying to finish off that shizz, I wonder how many I have left (not counting amiibo and dlc characters)


----------



## Pietro:)100

I started my pokemon Y again! I also purchased Yellow but have yet to start it...


----------



## Alienfish

Pietro:)100 said:


> I started my pokemon Y again! I also purchased Yellow but have yet to start it...



I need yellow :'D Probably getting it at some point though cause it's the only game I never really played properly.


----------



## Axone

Finally playing The Witcher 3 and I think I will start Undertale soon. (I'm sooo late)


----------



## FancyThat

Currently I'm playing Story of Seasons, Bravely Second and Thief. 

I want to start playing The Order and Life is Strange soon, I've owned them a while and they're just sitting on my shelf gathering dust .


----------



## meowduck

Playing Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town *cries forever* GRAY X CLAIRE FOREVER


----------



## Squidward

Animal crossing new leaf


----------



## Alienfish

blazing hhd like a 420 ho and starting on pokemon yellow soooon.


----------



## Cory

Binding of Isaac Afterbirth as usual


----------



## Alienfish

pokemon yellow .. screw that glitch though lmango cause it obv ain't working


----------



## Terabyte

The Last of Us for PS3...I'm liking it a lot so far!


----------



## ForestaNinfa

Right now I'm playing a crap ton of AC:NL. 

I just download Skyrim a few days ago and I'm going to be starting that soon. 
I've also been playing Age of Empires II.


----------



## Albuns

Trove, but now I'm just looking for more stuff to play.


----------



## KCourtnee

ACNL
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning
Yoshis New Island
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Bloo Kid 2
Kirbys Dreamland 2
Pokemon Yellow 
Fantasy Life

Games make me happy <3


----------



## visibleghost

started playing off today and  i mean??? it seems good but i suck at the puzzles and the controls are a bit awkard because the walking is weird but yyeah. idk.


----------



## LethalLulu

Obviously League all the time
Stardew Valley babyyyyy
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Donkey Kong 64
Banjo Kazooie
The World Ends With You (trying to 100% it again, which takes about 300 hours)


----------



## Alienfish

stardew valley : D seems fun imo


----------



## Araie

Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Squidward

Might play some animal crossing...


----------



## Bellrich

I am currently in a fit of rage trying to beat Mettaton EX in undertale ^.^

halp me pls


----------



## petaru

At the moment? My Tsum Tsum app LOL I wonder if that counts


----------



## visibleghost

played a bit of minecraft today but i stopped after like no time because i didnt get any more than like 15 fps and that is just Painful


----------



## meowduck

Harvest moon a new beginning c:<<


----------



## Alienfish

aqw lol ... started getting back into that so


----------



## N a t

Acnl and AQW >>


----------



## pipty

Fallout 4 is awesomez


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Acnl and AQW >>



Heyyy you play too? what's your ign bruh


----------



## DJStarstryker

Been playing mostly Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;birth 1 (Vita) lately. Fun stuff.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I'm playing Bully at the moment (it was cheap so I bought it for my Xbox 360). I'm loving it and can see some small similarites between that and GTA. It's definitely in my top 5 favourite games now and probably the only game where I'm aiming for 100% completion.


----------



## Curry

It took me a while to get into it, but I'm on a huge Final Fantasy 14 binge lately.


----------



## Alienfish

DJStarstryker said:


> Been playing mostly Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;birth 1 (Vita) lately. Fun stuff.



you, marry me.

yeah that game's great though. 

also eh pokemon yellow .. currently in that "flash cave" lol i hate that place


----------



## Cory

Enter the Gungeon


----------



## Miggi

Stardew Valley. Can't stop playing this game.


----------



## Wholockian

Just finishing off Uncharted 3 in time for Uncharted 4s release next month


----------



## Qwerty111

Project Diva DX!!!! :^)


----------



## Jihihix

Dragon Age Inquisition!! One of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## ChibiLion

No-lifing ACNL right now ;___; rip me, too addicting


----------



## Retroself

*Battlefront*

I finally succumbed to the greedy EA machine -_-


----------



## Cory

Enter the gungeon


----------



## radioloves

Agari.ooooooo


----------



## hollowbunnie

Aside from animal crossing, stardew valley has captured my attention. It's a very cute game with great gameplay and roleplaying action. Very similar to harvest moon !


----------



## JCnator

Since Monday, I've bought Virtue's Last Reward for my Nintendo 3DS via eShop Spring Sales. It's visual novel game with rooms to solve by figuring out exactly what to do, where the premise involves 9 characters trapped in a deadly game. I really wanted a game of a genre that I've never tried before to add a bit more variety to my backlog. Consensus were saying the game is worth checking it out, so I figured out I should shell out around $20 CAD and give it a shot. After powering through the game for almost 15 hours and seen one of the nine proper endings, I wasn't disappointed.

The characters actually behave like most humans would, the voice acting in general is pretty convincing and powerful on situations where it really needs to be and the puzzles felt like a welcome change of pace to the obviously text-heavy novel sections. I do have some gripes here and there, but they never fully detract from the overall exciting experience I had.


----------



## Xerolin

Super Mario Maker


----------



## KCourtnee

I have been playing the crap out of Fantasy Life. Ive had the game for a long time now but i never got into it as much as i am now. Its easily become one of my all time favorites. Theres so much to do and the world is HUGE. I love this game so much!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Right now I'm mainly playing Star Wars Battlfront and the Battleborn Beta.


----------



## Stalfos

Pokemon Y. Seems like a very solid Pokemon-game so far.


----------



## Alienfish

Stalfos said:


> Pokemon Y. Seems like a very solid Pokemon-game so far.



Nice Bern avatar lol

And yeah playing Y as well, just beat the last gym ! Love how easy types the gyms were though.. no probs at all haha! I hate Lumiose City though.. like it takes ages to get 'fashionable'  grah


----------



## Stalfos

Moko said:


> Nice Bern avatar lol
> 
> And yeah playing Y as well, just beat the last gym ! Love how easy types the gyms were though.. no probs at all haha! I hate Lumiose City though.. like it takes ages to get 'fashionable'  grah



Ha, thanks! 

Just borrowed it from my brother two days ago so I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Alienfish

de nada ^^

ah,, have fun  i love wonder trade the most i think i keep sitting with that for literally hours


----------



## Threads

I just finished up Downfall on Steam. I'm thinking about hopping into either Tomb Raider (original), The Cat Lady, or Hotel Dusk: Room 215 next (all would be replays).


----------



## Limon

Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey, and the Revelation route of Fire Emblem Fates.


----------



## Stalfos

Just got Axiom Verge for my Vita. Man, have I've been looking forward to play this.


----------



## visibleghost

love live......,,... i love it.., im only rank 23 but i am working on getting a higher rank B)


----------



## V-drift

Outside of Animal Crossing, I'd say Borderlands, Tales of Symphonia, Pokemon, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## kelpy

I haven't really been playing many games lately except for maybe The Sims 3? Even that, I haven't actually played much.


----------



## Alienfish

getting back into dual destinies.. story is brilliant but yeah have to use walkthrough 99% of the times lel


----------



## Tommyputt

Currently playing Monster Hunter 4 on my New 3DS XL and getting back into Destiny on the PS4 again, both great fun


----------



## Bowie

I've been playing a lot of Garry's Mod recently. I owe a lot to this game. It's responsible for me getting into the world of 3D animating and modelling (especially animating). Lots of nostalgia, and NPC wars.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Been playing Gmod with some friends (and Flood is pretty freaking funny) and got introduced to Brawlhalla- which reminds me of Super Smash Bros. a lot! So I'm clocking in som hours on Brawlhalla when my friends finally get their butts together and decide to play as suggested by my best friend earlier.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I realized I had the Yo-Kai Watch demo on my 3DS and I had never played so I gave it a go. Needless to say, I downloaded the game a few days later and I've been playing it when I have free time. It's been pretty fun and I'm already coming up on the final boss.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Halo 5 has been my main game the past couple days. I've been playing Smash Bros. for the Wii U as well.


----------



## Alienfish

ShinyYoshi said:


> I realized I had the Yo-Kai Watch demo on my 3DS and I had never played so I gave it a go. Needless to say, I downloaded the game a few days later and I've been playing it when I have free time. It's been pretty fun and I'm already coming up on the final boss.



Might try the demo, I need a new 3ds game tbh .. not too much nice out here worth the money so.


----------



## Mash

Besides Animal Crossing, maybe LEGO: Pirates of the Caribbean (Wii)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Moko said:


> Might try the demo, I need a new 3ds game tbh .. not too much nice out here worth the money so.



The demo was kinda weird cause it throws you right in without any back story but it helps you understand the basis of the gameplay. I'd still recommend trying the demo before buying the full game. 

I'm glad I bought it, it's been pretty fun. I haven't been playing my 3DS over the last couple of months due to lack of interest but this game helped me get back into it.


----------



## mogyay

Moko said:


> Might try the demo, I need a new 3ds game tbh .. not too much nice out here worth the money so.



yeah i'm the same! will probably end up buying it this weekend when i'm done with an essay. looks pretty cute + it feels like i haven't bought a new 3ds game in forever


----------



## V-drift

I cleared the story in Borderland. Now I need to clear post game related stuff and the DLCs. Although I also got the free to play Mini Mario Game. I cleared what I can for now. I want to see if a few people can let me borrow their Amiibos to 100% the game.



Spoiler: Want more information?



The game is not even that hard even with the unique levels for some unique Mario character amiibos. The only thing that actually confuses me a little bit for now is the secret level you need to unlock. How do you unlock it? Best you find out how to unlock it on your own. It is not that hard.


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> yeah i'm the same! will probably end up buying it this weekend when i'm done with an essay. looks pretty cute + it feels like i haven't bought a new 3ds game in forever



yeah I have Dual Destinies, Pok?mon Y, HHD, and pok?mon yellow and tbh i need something not pokemon mango.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

Recently, I've been playing a bit of Disgaea for the PSP. I find it rather good!


----------



## Blue Cup

Currently making my way through Leon's story in Resident Evil 6(PS4). Then after that, I have Resident Evil Revelations 2 to play.


----------



## MishMeesh

I recently binge-played the Mass Effect trilogy (my first time playing them) in just a couple of weeks when I should have been working on my finals lol

Now working my way through the Dragon Age trilogy. I had nearly completed my first playthrough of Origins as a city elf rogue and then my save file got corrupted during the final boss battle. I rage-gave up and started Dragon Age 2, without anything to import. Got to the beginning of act 2 and it just didn't feel right, so now I'm back and doing another run through of Origins, this time as a mage elf. I'm enjoying it, though. I'm doing some stuff I wish I had done in my first play-through. My first playthrough I hadn't really increased Sten's or Oghren's approval rating so I never got to do their companion quests, but this time I'm working on it. And also will be making sure I get Alistair... hardened. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish

Downloaded the demo for Yo-Kai Watch right now. Seems like a cool game but yeah I have a feel it will either be one game I will love and play to death or I will hate it


----------



## LunarMako

Mostly just Animal Crossing New Leaf/Happy Home Designer, Disney Magical World, and Harry Potter Lego on the wii. I have a ton of other games, I just haven't played them in a while.


----------



## Threads

I just started up the Max Payne port on PS4. I've made it further than I ever have so far this time around so hopefully I finish it this time!


----------



## Flop

Currently on a marathon of playing The Evil Within.  It's not fun anymore.  It's horrifying.  I refuse any light into my room because for some reason, I enjoy being terrified out of my wits.


----------



## ellarella

Mini Metro and Overwatch! Mini Metro is a surprisingly hard (if you gun for the achievements) game, with lots of luck/strategy involved. Overwatch also positively surprised me, it's a bunch of fun with friends and has honestly 100% won me over in just a few hours of playing it.


----------



## Zane

TP:HD. Honestly I forgot how much I liked Twilight Princess. I think I only played it once back on the gamecube so all I really remembered was that Midna was awesome.


----------



## endlesssky

I'm currently playing Broken Age again. Such a good game!!


----------



## Shinrai

I'm currently playing Bravely Default for my second playthrough as I've just received my Bravely Second last week.  Hoping to finish both of em within the week, as I've got a pretty large amount of game backlogs and I want to finish them in my 3-months vacation.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I've been playing The Sims 4 recently. Needed a change of pace and I definitely want to get back into playing Bully on my Xbox 360 again.


----------



## Curry

Well, after a long hiatus, I've started to get back into SWTOR. It's a good game, but it's just not for me anymore and I'm not sure exactly why I'm playing it. Other than SWTOR though, games that I've picked back up and am loving are Hearthstone and the Overwatch beta. Overwatch hype is so real.


----------



## Alienfish

Tried out the demo for Yo-Kai watch and well.. I'm a bit ambivalent about it... Cute idea and the monsters are adorbs but I don't see myself buying it for $50 just to let it rot. But then demos are a bit meh with showing the good side, we'll see.


----------



## Serk102

Scrabble


----------



## himeki

I've been in fates hell for a while and I'm currently playing through Sacred Stones and Awakening so that my friends wont get bombarded with me talking about fates ;u;


----------



## piske

The Flame in the Flood. It's super fun but kind of difficult. It's a survival game, I've only made it 7 days so far ;u;


----------



## FancyThat

Lately I've been sticking with handhelds and playing Story of Seasons, The Legend of Legacy, Bravely second and Animal crossing (just to keep an eye on my towns).


----------



## Mura

Splatoon, Sm4sh, and new leaf is pretty much all I play except the occasional mario kart wii, and hot shots golf invitational on ps3


----------



## Alienfish

rocket league, played some on the ps4 while at my friends. really fun hah


----------



## uwuzumakii

im playin a game caled "don't s*** my pants while listening to creepypastas on youtube". its a really fun gmae, u shud play it.


----------



## Jeonggwa

Currently at Uncharted 4. Playing Splatoon in between.
Only playing Animal Crossing on weekends when Ive got more time to spare.


----------



## Halloqueen

I've been building stages in Super Mario Maker over the course of the week. Other than that, I haven't been playing much else aside from the Voltorb Flip minigame in Pokemon SoulSilver to pass some time.


----------



## Wholockian

Just finished Uncharted 4 and I'm starting to play Saints Row: The Third


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

Animal crossing and graal at 3Am Fantastic.


----------



## Alienfish

Wholockian said:


> Just finished Uncharted 4 and I'm starting to play Saints Row: The Third



The Third is the best, damn I love it. Although driving around all these pets sometimes smh.


----------



## JCnator

I just completed the first episode of Moon Chronicles on 3DS, which is the only one I currently own. It's basically an old-school first-person shooter with a story. So far, I can't say I'm impressed by the game, but it ain't a bad game either.

The gameplay is pretty solid, especially if you opt for the touch screen to aim and get hand of the controls.

The game's overall pacing is weird. Chapter 2 is the longest out of the 4 others, which could easily clock more than 30 minutes for the first-timers who don't rush. It might be attributed to how often backtracking that chapter alone requires in order to progress. Every other chapter took less longer than 7 minutes to accomplish.

The completion bonuses are pretty much non-existent other than bragging rights. The only real unlockable is attained by collecting 3 Alien Files on Chapter 2, which is just an extra level with enemy galore. Completing it won't yield you anything. I'm not bothering playing on any difficulty harder than Rookie, since they just give enemies extra health and causes you take more damage per hit. Thanks goodness it doesn't seem to have any incentive for clearing the game with a harder difficulty.

The graphics and sounds are kinda bland, but I do believe they managed to evoke the creepy and dreary atmosphere the game has going for.


I'm also currently playing the Virtual Console version of The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, currently about to take on the seas for the first time in the game. The game looks pretty promising, and that isn't surprising to hear since the franchise has been generally consistently great. The touch screen controls are far more tolerable with the Wii U GamePad screen than the DS's tiny touch screen, as I can slide my stylus with much better precision. I'll likely continue to play this game in the coming days.


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Omega Ruby, yeah I'm a sucker for the Gen VI and the wonder trade crap, i swear i spend too much time on these lol!


----------



## ellarella

D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die

amazingly fun so far, i'm really enjoying it! there's so much happening at all times and no dull moments. it's 67% off on steam right now!


----------



## momiji345

Found this game in a thrift store and i only bought for $5.00 .Happy i got a good deal and one of my fav p.c games.Been playing age of the empire 2


----------



## Sgt.Groove

ACNL, Warframe, 7 days to die, Nether, Rust, Minecraft.
Nether is jaw droppingly scary, warframe is Ninjas in space :3


----------



## Halloqueen

I started playing Plague Inc: Evolved for the first time yesterday night and played some tonight. Been having fun with it, though I'm currently stuck on the Parasite level. Research just keeps going too fast and the plague gets cured before I can win.


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm speedrunning donkey Kong 64 and catching back up on Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Peter

I'm trying to 100% complete Ratchet & Clank. It's taking a while, especially since one of the trophies requires you to use a certain weapon on every enemy type in the game at least once, so I have to keep checking whether I've already used it on that enemy already


----------



## RainbowCherry

OSRS, getting 1-99 fishing. I have to screw with Agility (that one stat) and STR (I'm a pure, so I don't want that in my life.) for Barbarian Fishing... guess I'm just gonna be powerfishing down in the village.


----------



## Alienfish

still pokemon ruby i swear i spent too much time on that wonder trade, got a shiny psyduck tho


----------



## MayorBilbo

The Final Fantasy Legend for game boy (the brick one). Solid title, I've never beat it before despite owning it since I was a wee lad.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Making my way through the Ratchet and Clank Trilogy before playing the new one on PS4. So excited because the original was my favourite!


----------



## LillyKay

Stardew Valley and loving it.


----------



## Wholockian

CoD Infinite Warfare

My brother somehow managed to convince me to play online. I'm pretty bad right now, but I'm getting better


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Back to Halo 5 again lately since Battleborn was a let down. Overwatch comes out tomorrow so when the servers open I'll be playing that most of the time.


----------



## Mash

Splatoon, it's so addicting.  I like online, but I've been trying story mode and I'm on the first boss, It looks good.


----------



## Libra

Disney Magic Kingdoms, LOL.


----------



## Naekoya

Addicted to Overwatch atm >w<


----------



## Nena

Hi acnl, fantasy life, achhd, Disney's magical world and epic word search.


----------



## Promarged36

still addicted to Tekken 7


----------



## piske

civ V and diablo 3 - I've never finished a 'dungeon crawler' before, I usually get really bored after a while...but I'm going to try to finish this one! I love the barbarian character, she's like a super awesome viking XD


----------



## fenris

The Talos Principle, Final Fantasy X, and Dragon Age: Inquisition.

I'm also thinking about starting a new playthrough of Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Stalfos

Final Fantasy VII. Its probably my 20th something playthrough of this game. Just reached disc two.


----------



## EndlessElements

i'm juggling three games atm and they are Overwatch, The Legend of Dragoon and Resident Evil Outbreak


----------



## Zane

I'm bout to restart Cave Story and actually finish it this time. Last time i started over because I found out it was possible to save the girl robot and she was already dead in my playthrough /spoiler/ but then never finished the game.


----------



## NearMiss

Currently I am playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Dark Souls 3, and League of Legends. I've recently just picked up ACNL, have been a huge fan of both league and dark souls for a few years now.


----------



## simonthomas6

Im currently playing Xenoblade chronicles , Xenoblade chronicles X, ACNL, Star fox guard, Super mario 64(CCC run got 72 stars so far). And that's it for now


----------



## Peter

Final Fantasy XIV: Online. It's the first MMO I've really put some time into and I'm really enjoying it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Uncharted 4, Overwatch, and actually getting back into ACNL.


----------



## Libra

Asdivine Hearts on my smartphone. It's an old school RPG and surprisingly fun (and easier to navigate and use than I thought; I might end up buying more games).


----------



## Alienfish

Omega Ruby... mainly catching legendaries and I should fight Elite 4 at some point.


----------



## Opal

Uncharted 4


----------



## Halloqueen

When getting too bored of resetting for a good town map in New Leaf, I've been playing the original Shantae on the 3DS Virtual Console.


----------



## Fleshy

Spyro: Year of the Dragon & ACNL.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Peter

Mirror's Edge Catalyst


----------



## FancyThat

Fire emblem fates, currently the Conquest path.


----------



## pinkfawn

Aside from New Leaf, I've been playing Story of Seasons lately. Also Lego Harry Potter, I'm not much of a gamer so 'easy' games like that are the most fun for me haha


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Super Mario Galaxy in between shiny hunting on Pokemon Omega Ruby.


----------



## MegaAquaKat

1bitheart, Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea, and OFF

aka mostly rpgmaker games


----------



## NatalieGlow55

Fire Emblem Fates Birthright. 
Pokemon ORAS
ACNL


----------



## pinkfawn

ACNL has been taking up most of my time but in between that I'm working on 100%-ing my Lego games. Too much time on my hands haha.


----------



## Waveshine

The Gray Garden and Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones
gonna play mogeko's castle afterwards


----------



## vogelbiene

I've been switching between fe birthright,
ancl and my old tamagotchi game quq 
(corner shop 2)

I think I may try and finish Etrian Odeyssey
Untold again, though ovo (oh Raquna my bb)


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Story of Seasons. 



Spoiler



ive only played about 45 minutes and I'm still in the tutorial stage. This is pissing me off. I know it's from new developers that didn't think The Lost Valley was a true Harvest Moon game, but omg this tutorial **** is the worst. I miss the way Harvest Moon was from Animal Parade and before that. Anything after Animal Parade has been so disappointing to me as someone who started playing Harvest Moon with the 64 version as a child.


----------



## Alienfish

FE Fates: Birthright. So good although I kinda wish I got the Conquest game instead hah cause all the cool guys are there ofc. Except Orochi, she's cool lol.


----------



## Cress

Rhythm Heaven Megamix. I love it but at the same time it's triggering me way more than I know it should be. But I'm still playing it. But I'm still triggered. Help. ;_;


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Currently trying to 100% a Super Mario Sunshine save for the first time ever in my life. Right now I just have to find and acquire all the blue coins in Noki Bay, Pianta Village and Corona Mountain. Aside from that the only Shine Sprite I am missing is the one where you have to steer a lily pad through poisonous water to collect 8 red coins.


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm currently playing _Overwatch_ .


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Overwatch and Kirby Planet Robobot.


----------



## FancyThat

Currently playing FE: Birthright (finished Conquest recently), Kirby Planet Robobot, AC:NL and Story of Seasons. 



Sheila said:


> FE Fates: Birthright. So good although I kinda wish I got the Conquest game instead hah cause all the cool guys are there ofc. Except Orochi, she's cool lol.



I'm enjoying the Birthright story but I did prefer Conquest. I love your profile pic of Camilla , she's one of my favourite characters and I used her to complete the DLC Beach Brawl.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah Camilla is the best that's why I kinda wanted Conquest now as well. And thanks, gotta show off my faves


----------



## FancyThat

If you buy Conquest through Birthright you get a discount on it, it's well worth playing . I wish I'd been able to get a special edition with all content but they sold out so fast.


----------



## NintenZero

I've been playing a lot of Super Smash Bros. and of course Animal Crossing New Leaf. Smash Bros. just has such an appeal to me, not only because of the unique gameplay but the cast of characters available now. Other than Bayonetta, shes broken af


----------



## Caliborn

Since summer started I've been trying to catch up with a bunch of games I've been meaning to play for a while.

ACNL, of course, but also Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door, Stardew Valley, Portal 2, Earthbound (the 3DS release), and the Ace Attorney Trilogy.

....kind of a lot, but hey! Gotta kill time somehow!


----------



## Stalfos

Terraria. I'm hooked again. :/


----------



## Irelia

Stalfos said:


> Terraria. I'm hooked again. :/



I refuse to play it because once I do, I get too addicted.


----------



## ellarella

currently playing Overwatch

 and ******* Bonds, which i'm honestly completely and utterly in love with, it's so good


----------



## Chris

Burnout: Paradise City
Dead or Alive Xtreme 3 Fortune
Kingdom Hearts Final Mix
Overwatch

With occasional League of Legends days thrown in.


----------



## silicalia

I've gotten into skyrim once again. Been playing smite also


----------



## piske

bought skyrim as part of the steam sale (9.99!)~ I'm enjoying it so far!!!!!! (5 years after the fact, heh) I can definitely see how people sink hundreds of hours into it. think I might buy a 360 controller just to play it on though, the mouse and wasd are killing me ;u;


----------



## Liamslash

Currently:
Bully, Gta San Andreas and Minecraft.


----------



## xenoblade

currently playing fire emblem: revelations.


----------



## Draoii

Replaying the Mass Effect trilogy, preparing for the feels in 3 ;3;

Also bought hatoful boyfriend xD I'm pigeon trash •3•


----------



## Bon Bonne

Scribblenauts Unlimited, Shovel Knight for the millionth time
addicted to Tomodachi Life again also


----------



## JCnator

After finishing the excellent Super Paper Mario for the very first time ever last week due of E3 2016 hype, I figured out I would attempt beating the rather divisive Paper Mario: Sticker Star for real, just to see where I would stand. I went from World 2-2 to World 3-1 in a couple of days, and I found the game to be moderately fun as long as I bring a walkthrough with me to save some time from needlessly scouring for important stickers and "things". Though, some questionable design choices and less-than-stellar execution of certain ideas prevents the game to match the greatness that every past Paper Mario installment had.

Once Sticker Star is done, I plan to beat The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword in the coming weeks, alongside with a short 3DS game from my backlog.


----------



## Discord

Minecraft

After the daunting task of mining a quarter of a chunk for the sake of creating a new room, I am already finished with clearing the 25x32x8 room. Time to get to work on my new shop in my world!.


----------



## vel

Currently nothing. But yesterday, League of Legends.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Currently restarting Ocarina of Time 3D. I've already played both the 3DS and the GC version two times in the past 5 or so years but never completed it due to lack of interest, but having completed Twilight Princess and Majora's Mask recently I think I'm going to give OoT another go so I can unlock Master Quest.


----------



## Alienfish

Kirby Planet Robobot. Really fun and I love the end-stage sticker cannon thing =D Also I got the LE with the really cute amiibo that followed, it'll keep me company during boring holidays!


----------



## Buttonsy

Luigi's Mansion 2, Mario & Luigi Dream Team, Chibi-Robo! Zip-lash, although very infrequently. Also replaying Undertale.


----------



## vel

league of legends yikes


----------



## Peter

Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2 in NA).

After never being able to find it as a kid I finally got around to downloading it on PS4
plus it was on sale too!


----------



## Araie

I'm replaying Pokemon Y... for about the fifth time.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Kirby's Dream Land 3. Probably one of the cutest games I have ever played. Seriously, Kirby games always have great art choices in them. c:


----------



## Cudon

Been playing a bunch of games with my pal lately. Borderlands the Presequel, Battleblock Theatre, Saints Row 3. Mainly doing achievements in those games with him. Had been playing Borderlands 1 too, but that's on pause due to Preseq.

Also been playing Stardew Valley by myself to grind the last 2 artifacts I need. Want that yummy 0.2% achievo.
I have Yokai Watch going on rn as well, but I burned myself out on it so taking a small break.


----------



## Alienfish

Kirby: Planet Robobot mainly but that ****ing Haltmann can go die tbh .. any tips? -w-

Also restarted HHD because I don't really have anything to do rn...


----------



## Soigne

Pok?mon X and Omega Ruby in the spirit of Pok?mon Go & the new upcoming release.


----------



## Lethalia

Dragon Age: Inquisition, Uncharted, Final Fantasy X, Tales of The Abyss, Tales of Xillia and replaying Tales of Symphonia.
Have a lot to finish before all the new games come out in a couple of months lol


----------



## Discord

Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition


----------



## AquaStrudel

Transistor. I need to continue playing that... Vacation and Pokemon Go go ahold of me


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Mario & Luigi Paper Jam


----------



## SilkSpectre

Just ACNL


----------



## Alienfish

Hyperdevotion Noire: Goddess Black Heart, the PC version as of now, on chapter 8 I think man I remember how steep the curve gets later on (I have the EU Limited Edition for PS Vita) and man not looking forward ahah :/

Also some Kirby and FE inbetween :3


----------



## SilkSpectre

If I could pull myself away from ACNL I have a water temple to get through in the 3DS version of Zelda:OoT the original reason I got a DS lol oh well eventually<3


----------



## Sanaki

ACNL cause i'm making a cycle town. need tbt for pokemon


----------



## Sanaki

playing through omega Ruby again just cause I love it and I want to raise my new Pokemon properly. love the story


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

looking for a MMO to play... so bored i have spent 2 days looking for a new MMO to play... :I


----------



## Joelthezombie

Oh god so many.

Dark souls (again), Dark souls 3, DOOM, Witcher 3 blood and wine expansion, Skyrim, Factorio, Fire emblem awakening (again), Fire emblem birthright, Etrian Odyssey untold: The millenium girl, Legend of zelda a link between worlds, ACNL, Bravely Default, and Overwatch.

Odds are ill finish like 3 of those.


----------



## Bosca

Beat Furi twice and may attempt Furier mode..but I dunno while amazingly fun, the game is quite frustrating.

Currently trying to finally beat Uncharted 4 before the weekend is over.


----------



## Sanaki

Pokemon Omega Ruby: Delta Episode


----------



## Acruoxil

Overwatch, was playing Freedom Wars but my Vita got destroyed ;(


----------



## Blacklist

Animal crossing new leaf and fire emblem awakening.


----------



## Libra

Minions Paradise, LOL. It's lots of fun so far! <3


----------



## Cory

pokken tournament


----------



## Stalfos

I'm gonna start playing A Link Between Worlds again. It will be my 4th playthrough.


----------



## Alienfish

Streetpass Mii Plaza games, I need to regain all my tickets and hats sobs but keep me going and no regrets getting an o3ds xl x))

Also some FE:A but I prefer the Fates games more.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Fire Emblem Fates and Splatoon.


----------



## oaristos

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Hyrule Warriors: Legends
Monster Hunter Generations


----------



## graceroxx

I'm currently playing through Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## pinkfawn

ACNL as always, occasionally Pokemon Alpha Sapphire on the side to get some Pokemon ready for S/M. I'm also consistently trying to 100% some Lego Games (Superheroes, The Force Awakens, Harry Potter) before I buy more of those, they're so addicting but I need to finish some before I go buy even more.


----------



## vogelbiene

aaa, I'm replaying p3!! good times ha, nostalgia
comes creeping up with that game.


----------



## Nicole.

I'm currently playing Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask.


----------



## Alienfish

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 3 V Generation.. A bit too like the first one for me to fully go "Ayyyy ay so gud m8" but yeah the dialogue is brilliantly done as always.


----------



## Blue Cup

Recently finished Resident Evil 5 (PS4) with all but one trophy. I'll have to wait until I can play co-op with someone in order to get that professional mode trophy, so until then I'm putting it on hold.

My friend let me borrow his copy of *Far Cry Primal*. I'm not the biggest first-person shooter fan. In fact I never play them at all, but I am enjoying this one for all the deviations it has taken away from the mindless run and gunning.


----------



## piske

Started playing Super Mario World on the SNES :>


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> Started playing Super Mario World on the SNES :>



Enjoy, that game is really awesome =D I love them old SNES platformers <3


----------



## GaudiumInfinitus

FIFA 16 and AC:NL is all I'm up to. Want to return to The Division, but it would have to be offline only.


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Enjoy, that game is really awesome =D I love them old SNES platformers <3



OMG I had forgotten how frustrating it is haha. I died like 10 times on the third castle rip XD


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> OMG I had forgotten how frustrating it is haha. I died like 10 times on the third castle rip XD



ikr some stages are just freaking annoying lol <3 I think I loved Yoshi's Island more cause the playful stages though


----------



## Javocado

I downloaded a GBA emulator last night and I'm currently juggling a Pokemon Emerald Randomizer, Harvest Moon: FOMT, and Yu-Gi-Oh!: The Eternal Duelist Soul all at once.


----------



## ACNLover10

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. lol


----------



## Alienfish

Mugen Souls! I got it on Steam from a friend ages ago but I started playing it yesterday man sooo gud o/ And the OST is fantastic


----------



## Sanaki

PokeHeroes


----------



## Togekid

Ace Attorney: Spirit of Justice
(in my head because Capcom haven't released it but I'm literally dying because I love Ace Attorney when will they do it I swear I'm having a breakdown )

I'm actually just playing Pokemon Omega Ruby in preparation for the tournament.



Spoiler: nothing to see here



DON'T THINK YOU CAN HIDE CAPCOM


----------



## kassie

gravity rush remastered
senran kagura estival versus
don't starve

and i have so many games on queue ugh


----------



## Jeonggwa

I'm currently playing Youkai Watch after hesitation o)-<
It's rly fun, should have bought it sooner


----------



## Alienfish

Been taking up Terraria somewhat again, just need to multiplayer more whenever people are on m8


----------



## namiieco

I'm currently playing Catherine ~~~


----------



## piske

Still playing Don't Starve... not sure what to keep doing at this point other than build up my base!


----------



## Acruoxil

Overwatch, Assassin's Creed IV and Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth.


----------



## Zane

disgusting amounts of Hyrule Warriors !


----------



## Hyoshido

Overwatch mainly as of now, Winston's just too fun to play!


----------



## Blue Cup

Finished Resident Evil (PS4) about an hour ago, so now I'm moving on to Resident Evil 0. I love RE0 to death, but it took me 14 years to get around to playing the Gamecube remake of RE1 as I was never a fan of the first RE game(I started with Resident Evil 2 in 1998). 

Once I finish RE0, I'll have finished every Resident Evil game currently available on the PS4.


----------



## Loriii

Hmm, let's see. Right now I'm playing Kirby: Planet Robobot, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (I really need to finish this), Zelda: A Link Between Worlds (hero mode) and replaying Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon story and having fun playing multiplayer, all on my 3DS. Then Pikmin 3, Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE, DKC: Tropical Freeze (about to start hard mode) and Mario Kart 8 online occasionally for my Wii U.


----------



## ellarella

Monster Hunter Generations. it's tons of fun, and i just crafted my ideal weapon! been playing some multiplayer with friends after finally being able to find a workaround for getting disconnected every 15 minutes.

i've also been slowly working my way through DmC: Devil may Cry, which i'm enjoying a lot, despite being awful at games like that.


----------



## Megan.

I'm currently playing Pokemon Uranium.


----------



## NintenZero

Smash Bros. Brawl. Usually play Team based online or For Glory because I'm pretty competitive but I probably wouldn't get very far in a tourney. I really love the game though.


----------



## Srusu

Right Now i'm playing Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD, And Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, and I have to say so far I'm loving both right now!


----------



## Wholockian

PanzerOtaku said:


> Right Now i'm playing Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD, And Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, and I have to say so far I'm loving both right now!


MGSV is brilliant. Unfortunately, I had it spoiled for me when a video came on on auto play. Still great though

Right now, I'm playing Bioshock, because amazingly that hasn't been spoiled for me


----------



## Acruoxil

Until Dawn, Overwatch, Witcher 3, Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story, Saints Row Gat out of Hell, Assassin's Creed IV.


----------



## Blue Cup

Downloaded *Dragon Fantasy Book II: Tome of Black Ice* from the PSN yesterday, so I will be playing that.


----------



## Licorice

I've gotten back into Vindictus. Let the addiction begin again sigh


----------



## Tao

I finished the Last of Us remastered. I had/finished it on PS3 already but got the PS4 version on a '2 for 3' deal when I couldn't find a third 'qualifying' game ages ago, now I've finally played the thing...Most parts of it seem way shorter than I remembered them being, especially bits like Ellie being kidnapped or after they get the car and get ambushed which I remembered being really long 'areas'...It was definitely more enjoyable the first time I played through, especially since I always thought the story was the strongest part with 'meh' mechanics anyway...The plot obviously didn't surprise me the second time.

Also did the 'Left Behind' DLC since I never bothered with it on PS3 and it's on the disc with remastered...I had no expectations and didn't really know anything about it going in but wow, it bored the hell out of me. It's essentially a walking simulator if not for the occasional crappy mini game and like 4 basic enemy encounters. I just don't see the need for it since it felt to me like an  excuse to just show you Ellie is a lesbian, which whatever, that's fine, but it didn't really add anything to the existing plot, not to mention the parts showing what happened when Joel was injured which didn't really need showing either...'Left Behind' is essentially a story that didn't need telling.




Probably gonna pick up Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth or Bloodborne again since I dropped them about half way through...Probably Digimon Story since I'm pretty sure I only changed discs to watch a movie and never went back.


----------



## Aleigh

Catch me on New Super Mario Bros


----------



## oaristos

Fire Emblem: Awakening
Hyrule Warriors Legends
Xenoblade Chronicles 3D
Animal Crossing: New Leaf

I'm mostly playing Hyrule Warriors and Xenoblade right now, though.


----------



## Franny

replaying bayonetta 2 for the bajillionth time, such a good game. also TF2, acnl, and pokemon alpha sapphire


----------



## Alienfish

Our Darker Purpose, it's a like a goth/gloomycookie version of the binding of isaac but way more annoying, though i needed that turt badge.

also some super mario bros. deluxe. i wanted to get super mario world but noooo of course you need a whole New 3ds(xl) for that


----------



## Blue Cup

Nothing at the moment, but I'm going to pick up LEGO Jurassic World (PS4) tonight so consider this the preemptive "What I'm playing" post.


----------



## OviRy8

Mario Kart Wii, Pokemon Reborn


----------



## piske

Back into ACNL again. Burned myself out on Don't Starve :<


----------



## MokaAkashiya

I'm currently playing Dragon's Dogma Online.


----------



## Alienfish

Back on to Kirby: Planet Robobot again. Seems like the whole thing is corrupted now though because I tried wiping it clean and remove all the data/saves but it still refuses to work properly even after that (it went corrupt on one same place before, and game dude at store suggested I do a clean start so yeah). Didn't work though cause now I get black screen of doom lol


----------



## SilkSpectre

Castle Crashers with the husband!


----------



## xara

animal crossing: new leaf and style savvy: fashion forward




what even is my life


----------



## Alienfish

Knight of Pen and Paper 2.

Surprisingly underrated stuff, I love it cause it obviously makes fun of hardcore roleplaying stereotypes and I enjoy still even if I'm not into that in real life


----------



## Limon

SMT IV and SMT Soul Hackers


----------



## Alienfish

Super Mario Land. I bought it for the VC recently and while it's probably one of the more outdated and not the most popular games in the series, it's huge nostalgia for me and I love the music. I played it so hard when I was a lil chub and I always thought the exploding turtle/koopas was random dude walking around selling balloons xD And back then I had no idea it was called "side scrolling" when a stage moved by itself and u could get stuck so I always said like "hey it's moving by itself" lmaooo


----------



## Ehingen Guy

The Legend of Legacy on Nintendo 3DS. I love challenging RPGs.


----------



## FancyThat

Ehingen Guy said:


> The Legend of Legacy on Nintendo 3DS. I love challenging RPGs.



Me too ^^, I only just started though. Also playing New Leaf, No Man's Sky and Fire Emblem Fates Revelations path.


----------



## Blue Cup

Taking a break from my trying to earn a platinum trophy in Lego Jurassic World, and so now I'm bouncing around between Tomodachi Life and New Leaf(as usual) until Resident Evil 4 gets here on Tuesday.


----------



## GuerreraD

I am currently playing my Pok?mon Red in my good old Gameboy, ha ha ha! 
Whoa, I can't believe how much I actually missed this old stuff! Yes, those were the days...


----------



## Acruoxil

GuerreraD said:


> I am currently playing my Pok?mon Red in my good old Gameboy, ha ha ha!
> Whoa, I can't believe how much I actually missed this old stuff! Yes, those were the days...



Nostalgia is the best (':

Starting up Alpha Sapphire tonight for the same reasons actually, and been playing Skyward Sword. They're both wonderful.


----------



## claddagh

Fallout 4 since Nuka World just dropped! <3 Also playing a little bit of ACNL & Harvest Moon here and there.


----------



## Squidward

Bouta play some skyrim


----------



## Alienfish

Sunset! Really good point and click(and interact) game on Steam. I don't know why everyone bashes that really aside from it being a bit heavy. Might require some 1970s history and aesthetic interest and knowledge for it to be fully enjoyed but I love it dang.


----------



## Tracer

Trying to get into League, playing Skyrim, ACNL, & Final Fantasy atm. My favs


----------



## Psydye

Been playing some L4D as well as some 'New Leaf. Not much else!


----------



## visibleghost

tbh mostly love live and some transformice lollll ...


----------



## Alienfish

Some Yoshi's New Island on 3ds as well and loving it. Tbh I don't get why it gets so much hate.. Like yes the SNES one was awesome (and later the GBA port) but tbh I'm not gonna compare those.


----------



## QueenOpossum

This weekend I completed Lego Jurassic world (100%, platinum trophy) as well as 100% collectibles on "life is strange". Great game.


----------



## NerdHouse

Enter the Gungeon
Talent Not Included
Necropolis
Titan Quest: Anniversary Edition
Ghost 1.0


----------



## Alienfish

i should pick up TQ especially for the cards *cough*

also yea a bit of tis and tat at the moment, mostly SP stuff.


----------



## bigger34

World of Warcraft. x_x


----------



## Elov

I was playing Runescape obsessively for a bit. But ever since school started I stopped ;-; And I still have like 2 months of membership left... (But eh, I always come back to that game eventually) Right now, I'm not really playing anything. I've been having urges to play Story of Seasons & Stardew Valley again. But I'm gonna hold off on that for a few days because I can't afford to get addicted and waste all my time on a game right now. xD


----------



## Tao

Dark Cloud.

I played it as a kid, twas one of the first games I bought with my own money because I played a demo disc with it on and instantly fell in love with it. I got it preowned and the moron who had it first just destroyed the disc so it never got past the first cut scene...I only ever came across it in a store one more time and I had the same issue, except it at least let me play up to the 2nd 'world' that time.

Bought it on PSN though, so now I finally get to play through it all


----------



## Psydye

Just AC:NL.


----------



## Thunder

I've been playing the Nuka World DLC for Fallout 4 and Warriors Orochi 3 Ultimate


----------



## bigger34

Smite.


----------



## nintendofan85

Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Second Life.


----------



## Wholockian

Dead Rising 3 at the moment


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I tend to start several games at once and then just keep going back to them. I'm playing quite a few on the minute on my ds and my phone 
Lost within, I completed it last night but I'm going to do another play through today. 
Animal crossing
Luigis mansion
Mario world
Monster hunter 4
Pokemon X
Pokemon Ruby


----------



## Stalfos

FEZ for the second time. How are you supposed to figure out those puzzles? It doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## lars708

Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Psydye

Environmental Station Alpha.


----------



## Alienfish

some yoshi's new island, streetpass games, enter the gungeon and random stuff on steam


----------



## Psydye

Spooky's House of Jump Scares. Tense game, some of the monsters are downright horrifying.


----------



## Psydye

I just finished Spooky's House of Jump Scares(or rather Spooky's Jump Scare Mansion, more accurately, due to copyright infringement) and really enjoyed it. Unique "horror" game. Now I'm playing Dungeon Nightmares.


----------



## ceremony

Fallout 4. I like building settlements.


----------



## rocklazy

Finished Ace Attorney Spirit of Justice and I'm now playing Fantasy Life and New Leaf some more


----------



## Psydye

I'm playing AM2R, a fan remake of Metroid II: Return of Samus. FanTASTIC game! I highly recommend anyone who's a fan of Metroid to check this game out! VERY well done!


----------



## Whisper

Terraria


----------



## Alienfish

Whisper said:


> Terraria



I need to pick this up with the updates man... Although I only have that 200 fishing things achieve left which will take another 400 hours haha


----------



## JellyLu

I've been thinking about getting into Toontown rewritten again ;;
As of right now though I've been really into the phone games Mystic Messenger and Sailor Drops


----------



## Squidward

Going to level up my warrior on Tera. My buddyup is running out soon and I'm only lvl 28 ; v ;


----------



## visibleghost

im playing a bunch of splatoon

also a lot of phone games lol i have no life


----------



## brownboy102

Touhou 6: Embodiment of Scarlet Devil

...for a month
haven't passed normal


----------



## Alienfish

The Last NightMary.. some game from Brazil I think on Steam. Kinda interesting and beautiful graphics but very random, or idk


----------



## Melchoir

FM16. Patiently waiting for FM17 to be released. Also, I'm playing Pokemon AlphaSapphire on and off, as I'm trying to complete my Pokedex, but breeding rare Pokemon just to get trade chains on the GTS for legendaries is very tedious.

I also recently started playing Wild World again. It's super nostalgic.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently playing Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch. Since I had my original copy stolen from me and then my old PS3 died, I stopped playing ALL of my PS3 titles for a long time. Now I'm slowly trying to plow through them.

I actually forgot how downright GORGEOUS this game is...


----------



## Bwazey

Currently playing Super Metroid


----------



## Alienfish

AQW, and grinding stuff on flight rising atm :3


----------



## lars708

Box Boy, Pok?mon Aplha Sapphire and Minecraft Wii U Edition


----------



## Squidward

Tera online!


----------



## JCnator

Last Tuesday, I've seen a top 10 list of the best Wii U games from a recent YouTube video, and Yoshi's Woolly World was among one of them. A few hours after witnessing that, I went playing the platformer for at least 3 consecutive days and counting.

I'm actually focusing on getting as many collectibles as I can during my first try on the main levels, so my subsequent attempts would end up being less tedious. Each stage remembers which collectibles Yoshi successfully claimed during the previous sessions, so I won't have to snag those already-grabbed collectibles, should I consider aiming for 100% completion.

So far, I'm halfway through the main campaign, currently sitting at World 4. I never touched Mellow Mode once, but would consider switching to it to keep the hearts maxed out more easily. Apparently, Yoshi's Woolly World doesn't punish you for that and using the helpful-but-pricey badges.
I can safely say that I'm enjoying this game a lot. The gameplay's pretty well fine-tuned, the level design is well-crafted and the presentation is unsurprisingly eye-catching. The game's so great it served me as a reminder on why video games were fun in first place. I'll be definitely going to continue playing it in the next few days until the staff roll emerges.


----------



## Alienfish

Not much atm because my mouse is being a ****ing douche right now, but meh mostly SP games and some Yoshi's New Island. Need to get some Steam motivation though ahhh


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Darkest Dungeon


----------



## Alienfish

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Darkest Dungeon



Ooh, you have it? Nice.

Should probably try that out but I can't really do it with a touchpad lol. Well at least I figured how to turn off that crappy zoom feature.


----------



## Squidward

Just completed Trick & Treat. It's a cute little horror game on Steam!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

YoooooKai Waaaaatch 2


----------



## Whisper

Yo-kai watch 2! I beat the game the day I got it, now it's time for me to do some level grinding for the post game dungeons. -w-


----------



## toadsworthy

Since I was able to finally put down ACNL for some time, I might start playing Ocarina of Time for first time ever on 3ds... never played it despite being the perfect age to get into it when it came out on N64


----------



## Alienfish

Decided to restart Pok?mon Yellow now.. Just have to remember that Viridian Forest glitch haha bc that Pikachu ain't helping much tbh.

And yeah since I got a new mouse I can finally start gaming for real now on Steam ayyy


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Started getting back into the sims 4 recently in preparation for the new expansion that's coming out the beginning of November? Or around that time anyway. The apartments is the first pack I've looked forward to since sims 4 was released. Just really want seasons now. Restarted my Majoras mask as it was just getting confusing stopping and starting, couldn't remember what I'd done previously so never knew what to do when I came back to it. Tend to play several things at once so that's where the confusion always comes from. And then I'm playing my iPhone games still...haven't finished dark meadow yet and having another play through of lost within

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I'm going to go back and finish off a few bits on Pokemon X before sun and moon come out as I'd quite like to focus on those after they're released.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

i've been playing stardew valley a lot, which is nice because the new update came out and i've been waiting forever and a half for it. it's so good though imo that it was worth the wait.

i've also been grinding in persona 4 golden so i can beat the final boss again, since i ended up forgetting to save and then my vita ended up dying on me _sighs_


----------



## Alienfish

s i r e n t i c said:


> i've been playing stardew valley a lot, which is nice because the new update came out and i've been waiting forever and a half for it. it's so good though imo that it was worth the wait.
> 
> i've also been grinding in persona 4 golden so i can beat the final boss again, since i ended up forgetting to save and then my vita ended up dying on me _sighs_



P4G is awesome, must have played that 3-4 times at least back in the days. So goooood game I almost wanna get a Vita and that game again.

And yeah I really need to play SV now haha I'm so lazy but then other games are priorities haha


----------



## V-drift

Still currently playing persona Q (since when was normal difficulty the shadow does more damage? Maybe I didn't grind enough levels like I should have planned out) and also currently playing Puzzle and Dragon with my little brother.


----------



## Tao

I went back and started a new character in Fallout 4 (my second character).

There's things I didn't like about the game the first time through but they didn't feel *as* bad, I guess possibly because it was both my first time playing through it and I tried to play a morally good character (which is what the game seems to be written for)...But now I'm trying to be a  'murderous psychopath' character, faults seem more apparent when she keeps getting forced to do/say nice things via crappy dialogue trees an unnecessary voice acting, constantly talk about/search for her missing son she shouldn't have/care about all whilst getting pestered every 5 minutes about settlement crap that I really can't be bothered with this time around (I actually enjoyed settlement stuff the first time, but now I don't want to do it, it's irritatingly forced at you).

It's not like other Fallout or even the Elder Scrolls games don't have a story specifically for the player, but I felt they were a lot easier to ignore and do your own thing in since they essentially just give you a blank slate and say "this is your character, do what you want". You weren't really told you should feel a certain feel about anything and your character didn't constantly say 'out of character' stuff because of forced pre-scripted limited dialogue options. At most, you picked a brief dialogue option and left it to your imagination to what exactly your character said.

Fallout 4 though, everybody wants to talk about my unwanted baby almost all the friggin' time and every time I try to be an arse with people, everything my character says sounds friendly anyway...I mean, I've killed so many civilian characters 'just because' and it feels like I'm playing the game wrong every time I do. I shouldn't feel that way playing one of these games.

Plus the voice just doesn't fit her. It's a petty complaint, but it bothers me every time she opens her mouth...A complaint that wouldn't exist if player voice acting just wasn't there in the first place.



On the other hand, she's a melee build, so now I'm seeing all the special melee animations. I friggin' love the knife one where you just stab them twice in the stomach. It's simple, yet brutal.

I also didn't find that 'robot pirate ship' last time (really don't know how I missed that). The ending of that questline amused me quite a bit.


----------



## Chrysopal

The legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time  Currently waiting for trades for Acnl


----------



## FancyThat

Story of Season, Happy Home Designer and Resident Evil HD, it was free with PS+ and I'm really enjoying it. Also checking in on New Leaf to make sure no one moves.


----------



## Stalfos

AM2R (Another Metroid 2 Remake). Take notes Nintendo, this is how you make a REAL Metroid game.


----------



## MishMeesh

Recently got a used copy of Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. The combat is really fun. The main quest is interesting but the sidequests/NPCs are kind of eh so far.

I also started a replay of the Assassin's Creed Ezio trilogy because I suddenly started having some Ezio feels and wanted to relive what are easily the best games of the AC series.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

I'm playing SMITE and ACNL for now c:


----------



## Psydye

Stalfos said:


> AM2R (Another Metroid 2 Remake). Take notes Nintendo, this is how you make a REAL Metroid game.



Such an AMAZING game!!

Anyways, I've been addicted to TLoZ: Triforce Heroes lately!


----------



## NerdHouse

*3DS*: Yokai Watch
*Steam*: Spellweaver, Terraria, Stardew Valley
*PS3*: Deadpool
*PS4*: Final Fantasy Type-0 HD
*Wii U*: Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Alienfish

Started a bit on Darkest Dungeon the other day, really nice


----------



## JCnator

As of Tuesday, I've started playing Paper Mario: Color Splash. So far, I've spent about 6 hours completing every area but the Roshambo Temples before finally unlocking the gate for the first Big Paint Star. Somehow, I felt accomplished for doing a good chunk of the game even before getting any of the game's MacGuffins.

From what I've seen during my first hours of gameplay, a number of small changes it received doesn't seem to be significant at first, but it does improve the experience by a huge margin. So, it turned out to be a solid game for me. Though, readying the card(s) for use in fights is more cumbersome than it really needed to be.


----------



## Halloqueen

I was in the mood for something somewhat Halloween related and remembered that I had werewolf and vampire characters in Skyrim from years back, so I picked that back up over the past week. Not really a game one would think of when it comes to Halloween or horror, but eh, there aren't that many other games where you can run around killing things as a werewolf.


----------



## ceremony

Paper Mario: Color Splash


----------



## brownboy102

Beat Embodiment of Scarlet Devil, moving on to Perfect Cherry Blossom now


----------



## Seroja

The Sims 4 

-
oh and 7 otome games on mobile


----------



## Alienfish

Sparro said:


> Beat Embodiment of Scarlet Devil, moving on to Perfect Cherry Blossom now



ayy Touhou <3

also still darkest dungeon but heck mang it's too fun and hard af.

also hopefully picking up a noice 3ds game soon when i get my dolares in the account bb yes


----------



## TheNinjaCyndaquil

3ds: ACNL, Pokemon X (shiny hatching), replaying Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds
Wii: ACCF, pikmin 1-2
WiiU: minecraft, Super Mario Maker,  pikmin 3
Xbox 1: minecraft, rare replay (mainly Banjo-Tooie)


----------



## Alienfish

that streetpass garden thing, trying to finish the last jobquestchain for the tickets, then i only need diff species and 500 visitors i think


----------



## lunaboog

Pok?mon Omega Ruby


----------



## fenris

-Slime Rancher
-Rebel Galaxy
-Earthbound
-The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth
-Until Dawn


----------



## KittyKittyClaudia

I'm currently playing Final Fantasy XIV and Animal Crossing New Leaf. If anyone else is playing FFXIV, I'd love to know.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm playing Wild World on Wii U, Disney Magical World 2, My Nintendo Picross, New Leaf, and I'm trying to fit in a little Splatoon when I can.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Animal Crossing New Leaf, Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies and Skylanders Imaginators.


----------



## Alienfish

Too much Darkest Dungeon, rip all my spoopy "heroes" lol.


----------



## Corrie

I'm playing 100% Orange Juice! Trying to save up candies to buy Halloween outfits for my characters!

I also am trying out my new characters I unlocked. c:


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

Pok?mon X.


----------



## Libra

Disney Magic Kingdoms. Got Disney Magical World 2 a few days ago but haven't really played yet.


----------



## Psydye

Nothing! Thanks to a stolen 3DS XL!


----------



## Alienfish

Team Fortress 2 for the Halloween events and spoopy gear rewards!


----------



## Jeonggwa

Mafia 3
Yokai Watch 2 Honke


----------



## himeki

i restarted dqix, enjoying it again! reminds me of my childhood haha


----------



## avvie

Until my Skyrim comes tomorrow i've gone oldschool playing Oblivion and Fable 2!


----------



## Tensu

Spirit of Justice!


----------



## Alienfish

That DQVII for 3ds.. I really like the character and story etc. but I wish it would be more actual fight and grind and that you don't have to like finish the game for the purpose of getting job classes and stuff.. and yeah that the story and clues would be more..linear. a bit too much run here and there for me sometimes.


----------



## shunishu

Meadow
<3<3<3


----------



## oath2order

RuneScape and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, trying to level up all my Dittos.


----------



## ellarella

currently playing a bit around with Brigador. it's pretty good, and the pixel art is absolutely jawdropping.


----------



## Nena

Lego jurassic world on 3ds but want to play scribblenauts unlimited on 3ds


----------



## Blixin

Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Halloqueen

I recently started up my final New Leaf town so I've been working on that sporadically over the past couple weeks.


----------



## Psydye

Mostly Triforce Heroes as that's the only 3DS game I've got right now. T.T


----------



## MishMeesh

Picked up Bloodborne.

I'm ready to get my arse kicked by this game.


----------



## Stalfos

Wind Waker.


----------



## Sonny Resetti

At the moment, working on ACNL, a very little bit of Mario Kart Wii and a bit of Driveclub.


----------



## Nerd House

*Steam*: Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2, Final Fantasy IX, Marvel Heroes 2016
*3DS*: Yokai Watch 2 - Fleshy Souls, Kid Icarus Uprising, Fire Emblem Fates - Conquest
*PS2*: Soul Nomad & The World Eaters, Makai Kingdom, Xenosaga ep. 1
*PS3*: Eternal Sonata, Bayonetta, Devil May Cry HD Collection
*PS4*: Alien Isolation, Final Fantasy Type-O HD


----------



## brutalitea

Guild Wars, Guild Wars 2, Stardew Valley, ACNL.


----------



## piske

I've been trying to play Civ V but it keeps crashing on me! >:|


----------



## Alienfish

pechue said:


> I've been trying to play Civ V but it keeps crashing on me! >:|



Hmm, weird everything updated and such? Try on a lower resolution like direct 9 instead of the higher ones?

or verify files, usually help :3

anyways, PvZ Heroes(trash game but love koot stuff mang), TF2, Darkest Dungeon, and DQ7 on my 3ds that kinds sucks but eh...


----------



## deSPIRIA

TWEWY is fun


----------



## Nena

Scribblenauts unlimited , animal crossing new leaf , Epic word search


----------



## Celes

Splatoon, and replaying Explorers of Sky.


----------



## Bowie

Just started playing _Bayonetta_. It's a really amazing game.


----------



## Zireael

I took some time to replay Okami after about 6 years. About 2/3 through and the dialogue is much more hilarious than I remember. Soundtrack is still OP.

I finally have my PC back and more or less set up so once Okami is done I can get started on the Witcher trilogy after owning it for a year. I was able to read most of the books in preparation so I'm pretty excited, absolutely one of my favourite fantasy series (if not my absolute favourite), I've been wanting to play the games for a long time now.


----------



## Joy

Stella Glow and loving every bit of it! I also just ordered Story of Seasons and Rune Factory 4


----------



## Bowie

Just finished _Bayonetta_. Still gonna work to unlock some extra stuff, but I've completed the story and it was great! Easily one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## piske

Sheila said:


> Hmm, weird everything updated and such? Try on a lower resolution like direct 9 instead of the higher ones?
> 
> or verify files, usually help :3
> 
> anyways, PvZ Heroes(trash game but love koot stuff mang), TF2, Darkest Dungeon, and DQ7 on my 3ds that kinds sucks but eh...



lol I'm replying so late! I updated the driver/uninstalled&reinstalled and that helped for a while but now I can't get past 50 turns without it crashing. I've heard it's a windows 10 thing but IDK ;3;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, currently playing Pokemon Moon, like a lot of people rn!


----------



## Cailey

pokemon moon, fantasy life & animal crossing new leaf.


----------



## Nerd House

Joy said:


> Stella Glow and loving every bit of it!



I tried the demo and wasn't all that impressed, but I have been fooled by lame demos before...some games turn out to be completely different from the demos. Is Stella Glow such a case? I was eyeing it for a long time before release, but decided to pass it up. If I can find a cheap copy somewhere, I might finally pick it up.

Back on topic, I'm on the Pokemon Sun/Moon bandwagon currently. Also playing a bit of Terraria on the side.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Alienfish

PvZ Heroes on the phone and TF2 mostly on Steam.. ;3


----------



## Bowie

Sheila said:


> PvZ Heroes on the phone and TF2 mostly on Steam.. ;3



We should play _TF2_ sometime!


----------



## Nkosazana

FFXIV...need to catch up with recent patch v.v


----------



## Peter

I just started playing The Last of Us again, got it a few years back when I first got my PS4 but never played past the first few chapters


----------



## Hyoshido

Overwatch!!


----------



## brutalitea

Guild Wars 2, ACNL, Pokemon Sun, Stardew Valley.


----------



## V-drift

Pok?mon moon. It is amazing for me!


----------



## shunishu

slime rancher & meadow


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> We should play _TF2_ sometime!



Oh yes :3 Been playing and brushing up my skills during Halloween events and now lately so could be fun! (And gotten some stupid hats of course).

Back to topic not much else actually let alone the Streetpass games for 3ds. I wanted to get back into DQ7 but eh nah too tedious and laggy for me now.


----------



## TofuIdol

Pokemon Moon


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dobutsu no Mori on N64.

It's all in Japanese but luckily I've played Animal Crossing GCN so many times I know what they're saying... ^^


----------



## Alienfish

TofuIdol said:


> Pokemon Moon



same, sold my dq7 and yoshis new island and and bought this today.. aight so far, but yeah shutting off game lag and stupid ways just to trade ..ew


----------



## Joy

Alaros said:


> I tried the demo and wasn't all that impressed, but I have been fooled by lame demos before...some games turn out to be completely different from the demos. Is Stella Glow such a case? I was eyeing it for a long time before release, but decided to pass it up. If I can find a cheap copy somewhere, I might finally pick it up.
> 
> Back on topic, I'm on the Pokemon Sun/Moon bandwagon currently. Also playing a bit of Terraria on the side.



Hm I enjoyed the demo but I did watch some gameplay of the first few minutes before deciding to buy it. I would definitely get it for cheap though, I bought it for 23$ on Ebay because it's definitely not worth full price.

Currently playing: Rune Factory 4, Stella Glow, and Story of Seasons.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I agree, also they should never have made it so heavy and crashing if they meant for it to work on older consoles.. Sigh gamefreak and their "hurr durr graphics heavy pokemon games is our thing now"


----------



## Jeonggwa

Dishonored 2
Pokemon Moon


----------



## Tao

I've been playing Skyrim Remastered on PS4 aaaannnnd...I'm not impressed.

The game itself is, well, just Skyrim. I've already played it before on both 360 and PC, I knew what I was getting into. The only parts I've never touched are the DLC. Skyrim as a thing is fine, that's not my issue. Neither is the crap mod support, I knew PS4 mod support was awful before I bought it, I just pretend it doesn't exist.

My issue is it's a re-release of a 5 year old game yet there's so many technical issues both new and that existed with the original which are still here. I've come across more bugs and glitches with this release than I did with either of the other releases ...And it's had patches, so much patching, and it's still a mess! I mean, giants *still* send you to the moon, which was a thing that was patched out within a week of the original Skyrim release.

It does the exact opposite of what I want a remaster to do: be a 'definitive' fixed version of an old game that doesn't need to download tons of patches. 


I'm not even really that surprised because honestly, Bethesda are complete and utter trash with delivering a polished product on release...I just kind of expected that a remaster would have been good to go from the start. Feels like they're too complacent with the community fixing their games to put some actual effort into quality control themselves.


----------



## piske

Started playing I am Setsuna. It's ok so far, very basic JRPG. Not a lot to do so far other than fight monsters. Pretty easy too, but we will see as I progress as I only played for about and hour and a half. Lovely looking game though, and I enjoy the piano soundtrack. Glad I waited until it was on sale to buy it, but idk if it was worth 26 bucks.


----------



## Psydye

Just Terraria lately. I wish I had more games I was in the mood for playing.


----------



## Jeonggwa

FFXV finallyyyy


----------



## bara_no_uta

I just picked Nintendogs + Cats back up again for some reason. And I just started playing Pokemon White which is pretty cool. Though I'm currently having to do a bunch of level grinding already since the first gym is grass-type and I chose the water-type starter.


----------



## Chris

Final Fantasy XV.  

Also _Overwatch_ and _World of Final Fantasy_, but they've taken a backseat to FFXV.


----------



## piske

Finally _Civilization V_ again! I uninstalled, deleted all of the files and started playing on a lower graphics setting and that seemed to do the trick. In about 50 turns and it hasn't crashed so I think I'm safe! I hope...


----------



## Thunder

Playing Fallout 4 on PS4 with S U P E R    L I M I T E D    M O D S


----------



## lunaboog

Neko Atsume on my phone


----------



## Psydye

Silence of the Sleep. Seems like a good game so far!


----------



## OLoveLy

Fran Bow ~


----------



## kouyachi

Runescape!


----------



## brownboy102

Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door and like five different Touhou games at once


----------



## MayorNoodl

I'm currently playing acnl, Pokemon moon and Monster hunter generations. In other words, I have no life currently.


----------



## Lethalia

I've abandoned every other game to finish all my Tales games. Currently focusing on Tales of Xillia on my PS3, and playing a bit of Tales of The Abyss every night on my 3DS before I fall asleep. Hoping to finish them both before Tales of Berseria releases, but uh...I highly doubt that's going to happen lmao


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

GTA5 on my new Xbox One. Thinking of playing AoT: Wings of Freedom after.


----------



## Thunder

Dragon Quest Builders

This game is surprisingly a lot of fun.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

GTA5. Whether or not thr internet will let me play online is anothet story.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Dont Starve Together with my Boyfriend!


----------



## Nena

Pokemon omega ruby  and lego batman beyond Gotham


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm playing Overwatch and Borderlands 2.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm playing ACNL, trying to play a bit of Pokemon Sun and Moon everyday, Final Fantasy 15, Skyrim Special edition and Destiny.


----------



## CaramellNeko

Well, ACNL, of course.
Aside from that, Atelier Escha & Logy, and hopefully soon Zero Escape: Zero Time Dilemma~


----------



## mocha.

AC:NL, Witcher 3, Ratchet & Clank and sometimes Skyrim.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Overwatch.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Trying to finally finish Bravely Default atm


----------



## DJStarstryker

AquaStrudel said:


> Trying to finally finish Bravely Default atm



You should play the second one when you finish it if you like Bravely Default. I liked Bravely Second even more than the original myself.


----------



## Tobia

FFXV


----------



## Joy

Persona 4


----------



## mooncat1

I play GTA. However, mostly I play games I found at http://www.kizigamesxl.com/ . For example, Buckle up is a nice one. I also like Stealth Sniper.


----------



## Loriii

AC: New Leaf and Shantae: Half Genie Hero are probably the most often lately.


----------



## Blue Cup

At the moment, I am chipping away at Harvest Moon Skytree Villages story, trying to get it done by Friday so that nothing will stand in the way of my Dragon Quest VIII 3D playthrough.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Playing Terraria while I take a break from shiny-hunting in Pokemon Moon. I don't even have a proper set of armor on or more than 180 HP and my character is already overpowered as heck in Expert Mode... all because my game decided to spawn a Water Bolt right in the entrance of my dungeon.


----------



## Zireael

Right now I'm hopelessly addicted to Stardew Valley. Best game to play before bed.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Elvenfrost said:


> Right now I'm hopelessly addicted to Stardew Valley. Best game to play before bed.



If I thought Harvest Moon A New Beginning (only HM game/farming game I've played) was just OK, do you think Stardew Valley is different/better enough that I might like it?


----------



## Blue Cup

Just finished the "Meh" Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: Mega Battle. Now I'm back to focusing on Dragon Quest VIII (3DS) in full. That is, until Resident Evil 7 gets here on Tuesday.



DJStarstryker said:


> If I thought Harvest Moon A New Beginning (only HM game/farming game I've played) was just OK, do you think Stardew Valley is different/better enough that I might like it?



Stardew Valley is 1000x better than A New Beginning. Heck, A New Beginning's sequel 'Story of Seasons' is better. But if you have a capable PC or a regular PS4, then get Stardew Valley. It's one -the- best farming games to come out since Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons took a steep quality dive in 2007.


----------



## Zireael

DJStarstryker said:


> If I thought Harvest Moon A New Beginning (only HM game/farming game I've played) was just OK, do you think Stardew Valley is different/better enough that I might like it?



I personally haven't played any Harvest Moon games so I can't make a reliable comparison, but from someone who rarely plays these types of farm/dating simulators, I can say it is absolutely worth the very reasonable price. It can be a little overwhelming because time passes so quickly and there's tons to do, but it's easy enough to play at your own pace and figure everything out as you progress. I'd really recommend it, though Blue Cup's evaluation is probably more useful for you.


----------



## Blue Cup

DJStarstryker said:


> If I thought Harvest Moon A New Beginning (only HM game/farming game I've played) was just OK, do you think Stardew Valley is different/better enough that I might like it?



If you're at all interested, I have a complete playthrough on my Youtube channel that shows off the game and all its features and whatnot.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Blue Cup said:


> If you're at all interested, I have a complete playthrough on my Youtube channel that shows off the game and all its features and whatnot.



Thank you, I'll check out your videos to see what I think of the game. I keep hearing good things about it so I'm really tempted to give it a try. I also like supporting indie games that are good. If I like what I see, I'll probably wait until the next Steam sale and then pick it up!


----------



## Halloqueen

As of the past week or so, I've been alternating between Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon and hatching eggs or collecting last year's event Pokemon from the delivery woman in Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## ellarella

currently playing N++ and VA-11 Hall-A.

N++ is a solid platformer with a bumpin' soundtrack. really good for short sessions, and there's so many levelssss
VA-11 Hall-A is a visual novel where you mix drinks for patrons while the story unfolds. it's got a comfy atmosphere, and the cast of patrons and fellow bartenders is interesting.

got both from the highest tier of the current HumbleBundle


----------



## Blue Cup

Playing both Dragon Quest VIII (3DS) and Resident Evil 7 (PS4)


----------



## JCnator

I'm currently playing the original Metroid Prime from the Metroid Prime Trilogy on my Wii U, sitting at 10% completion after defeating Flaahgra and claiming Varia Suit.

From what I've seen so far, the transition from 2D to 3D is done pretty well. It managed to capture the action-adventure platformer spirit of Super Metroid, and made exploring and shooting in a 3D environment quite a blast! The Wii + Nunchuk control scheme in this entire trilogy is quite possibly one of the greatest ways to play any First-Person Shooter, and I'm shocked it isn't ubiquitous for today's FPS games.


----------



## Joy

Fire Emblem Birthright and it's pretty freakin' good!


----------



## Prassel

Currently playing Stardew Valley, Mass effect and Quake Live. 
Then again, I'm always playing QL.


----------



## dragonlynx

Playing ACNL and Hyrule Warriors Legends. In the process of putting up some more round streetlights and collecting gold skulltulas.


----------



## Koden

Elsword


----------



## toadsworthy

I finally got around to Paper Mario Color Splash and I really like it. It is one of the most charming, funny games I have ever played. I know people said it was too full of toads but hello.... thats like a humungous selling point for me lol. Like I love the witty dialogue throughout it, but its 10x funnier coming from a freaking toad. Also the key toads for the Crimson tower totally surprised me and I thought it was a great addition.

I for some reason get stressed out moreso than I should with the combat system. I feel often times I'm too wasteful (although you can easily farm the cards, I don't want to do that). I'm not even through the first boss yet though, so maybe I will get better. Also trying to find every single colorless spot drives me insane. I find myself getting bored with the combat very quickly though, and I need more variety in the enemies.


----------



## Bowie

I'll be picking up _Bayonetta 2_ tomorrow. Can't wait! Loved the first game.


----------



## Lethalia

I got Tales of Berseria a few days ago, but finally decided to play it today and wow... W O W. It's such a fun game. I'll be spending most of my free time on it now, it's wonderful.


----------



## Dashonthecob

only thing im playing for now is acnl


----------



## opalskiies

Fire Emblem Heroes


----------



## Loriii

Poochy and Yoshi's Woolly World. I've finished the game 100% on my Wii U but I don't mind going through it again. The controls feels smoother, the Poochy levels are addictive and the short movies are freakin' adorable.


----------



## Flare

Pokemon Moon!
Occasionally play ACNL.


----------



## Peter

Replaying the Grand Theft Auto Trilogy (III, Vice City and San Andreas) on PS4. So many memories in these games


----------



## p e p p e r

Peter said:


> Replaying the Grand Theft Auto Trilogy (III, Vice City and San Andreas) on PS4. So many memories in these games



San Andreas is the best GTA game! omg so many funny things in that game & i loved all the cheat codes


----------



## Draoii

Witcher 3
Took a small break to _scream_ about annabelle like go back to the rats
im being punished for being a trusting person omg


----------



## Greys0n

start playing Resident Evil 7


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Overwatch.


----------



## Seashell

I've been playing Life is Strange, Ace Attorney, and Sun and Moon.
I wanna play Overwatch soon.


----------



## ellarella

finally fired up Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright, and it's really good. i'm so bad at turnbased games though.


----------



## easpa

Finally gave in and bought a PS4 with Christmas money that I had saved up, so I bought The Witcher 3 on psn. I've not played any of the other games in the series, but I'm not feeling lost story-wise yet so that's a good sign I think!!


----------



## Zireael

Welp, Fire Emblem Heroes gave me the itch to finally play Sacred Stones that came with the 3DS Ambassador program, and I'm absolutely loving it. Hopefully I can finish it before Zelda in less than two weeks. Need to get the others afterwards.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I just beat Zelda: A Link Between Worlds. Again. Now I'm playing Ocarina of Time 3D. Just grabbed Zora's Sapphire.


----------



## forestyne

I lost most of my 3DS games so it's just Animal Crossing for me;; as well as Mystic Messenger (**** ECHO GIRL) and I might replay Life Is Strange for like the 209448274975027394704714873202085720257th time and make a new Stardew Valley game.


----------



## Khei

Recently started playing Guild Wars 2. Pretty fun for an MMO. Sadly I'm only on for maybe an hour at a time.


----------



## Loriii

Replaying Paper Mario Color Splash (I like it a lot, don't kill me). I just finished the second boss.


----------



## ivy7

I'm playing through persona 3 right now, since it's sequel got me hooked into the series.

I plan on playing through both persona 2 games after I beat 3, I heard they're really good! I dunno if I should try 1, the opinions I've heard about that range from alright to _AWFUL._

Also I started playing through new leaf today, which is the main reason I'm here.


----------



## Schwarzkopf

pokemon ruby


----------



## Balverine

I finally decided to play borderlands *.*


----------



## channy

I've been playing Bloodborne, Arkham Knight, and SMT IV: Apocalypse a lot lately.


----------



## wynn

Fallout 4, The Walking Dead, and I'm replaying Resident Evil 4 and Silent Hill 2.


----------



## Asutoro

I've been playing BF1, Enter the gungeon and Path of Exile recently.
Mostly PoE because a new league is coming on 4th march and the biggest update ever 3 months later !!!


----------



## DivaCrossing

Currently playing:

Project Mirai Deluxe

Fire Emblem: Fates

Splatoon

Marvel Alliance 2

Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call

Project Diva F 2nd

Project Diva F

Basically a lot of rhythm games and maybe some other scattered genres.


----------



## Alienfish

Miitomo, PvZ Heroes, FE Heroes. Derp me getting into phone games lol


----------



## Haskell

I'm playing TS2 currently. Blogging about it too! >3


----------



## Bowie

Never updated this, huh? Finished playing _Bayonetta_ (and I also played _Bayonetta 2_, so now I'm familiar with both games). Amazing series overall. I've finished both of them completely, except for that god-awful Angel Slayer chapter in the first game, which I find pretty much impossible at this point.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Flipnote Studio 3D. Working on some artwork I will later draw on paper


----------



## blackroserandom

Currently ('sides ACNL) Mass Effect series and FFXIV. Paused Yakuza 0 to play ME but soon I hope to get right back to it.


----------



## Haskell

I'm playing TS2 while stalking TBT.


----------



## AngelBunny

I am playing   with my hair  minecraft


----------



## fenris

Stardew Valley, Saints Row: Gat out of Hell, and Witcher 3.


----------



## Jake

I'm playing Sonic Adventure 2 and currently crying because I don't remember the game being hard outside of the Crazy Gadget stage and somehow I managed to do that and now I'm stuck in Final Rush and I keep losing speed on the grind rails and falling to my death and it's STRESFUL


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm playing Pokemon Red on the 3DS Virtual Console! I really want Gengar but I have no way of getting it...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lately I've been playing Titanfall 2, Star Wars Battlefront, and NieR: Automata.


----------



## OviRy8

Rocket League. Lots of Rocket League.


----------



## Romaki

Finished Lili: Child of Geos today and started Punch Club afterwards.
I'll probably play Minecraft (online pvp) later on if my connection is stable enough.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Super Mario 64. What else would I be playing? 

Trying to get the last star, "Somewhere Over the Rainbow", in Rainbow Ride. Got really close and then fell off of a donut block, but luckily I handed on a platform 200ft below and only took 3 damage. Now I gotta climb back up...


----------



## JCnator

I'm still playing Metroid Prime on the Wii, albeit in a more sporadic manner than I initially expected. So far, I'm about to enter Phazon Mines, where a lot of people hated it for its long linear pathway with scarce checkpoints and Space Pirates aplenty. I'm playing on Trilogy's Easy difficulty, so this might be more tolerable than players make it out to be.

I'm also currently playing Super Mario Kart on Wii U, and got gold on 3 cups from 50cc and 100cc. I'm one cup away from beating the game, which then unlocks the infamous 150cc. Yep, even the 100cc Star Cup, where I struggled hard back in 2010 on Wii. Since I finally learned on how to control those slippery soap karts (including Toad/Koopa) within the tight racetracks and knew how the AI racers worked, the game goes from baloney difficulty to fairly challenging but never overly frustrating.


----------



## Mu~

Sometimes Pokemon s/m and Lego Star wars clone wars for 3ds.


----------



## Jesusrey91

Battlefield 3 (Multiplayer), GTA V (Online), GTA Vice City Stories and of course New Leaf c:


----------



## davroslek

I've just started Night in the Woods on my PS4, and I am really enjoying it so far. I wish this game had PSN avatars; I'd totally get one.


----------



## gyu

ive been playing stardew valley, destiny, and overwatch! 
(ofc im also playing ACNL on the side lol)


----------



## Alyx

I've actually been focused on playing ACNL, and I have this app on my phone called Tap My Katamari that's pretty fun.


----------



## Tao

I'll say Gravity Rush 2, but the last time I touched my PS4 was about a month ago. I plan on finishing it, just looking for the time.

In terms of handheld, I've just started Pokemon Sun. I've had it like 2 months but only just started it. I'm like 3 hours in and wondering when the game actually properly begins, where they let go of my hand and say "hey, go do Pokemon stuff", because right now it still feels mostly like just cutscenes and tutorials...Probably an hour of those 3 was just walking in a circle looking for a female Pichu, but that's still 2 hours and it feels like I'm still being told the basics of what to do, which after about 19 years since I started playing Pokemon games, I'm pretty sure I've got a good handle on...The fact you have to go to school in this one says enough.

I'm still only in the first 2ish hours, but if it wasn't the only 'fresh' game I had to play on the way to/from work, I think I would be close to dropping it right now. Hope it picks up the pace soon.


----------



## phoenyx9

I just finished The Wolf Among Us on the psvita.   I just have to go back and clean up the remaining four Book of Fables Librarian trophies to get the Platinum.  

Resident Evil 7 just arrived in the mail so I'm going to start that tonight.


----------



## Joy

Apollo Justice. Forgot how much I loved this game lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started Persona 5 today. Hell of a good game.


----------



## Acruoxil

DarkDesertFox said:


> I started Persona 5 today. Hell of a good game.



Same


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I definitely need to try some of these games I've just been playing ACNL lately!


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I've just started the Witch Hunt dlc for Dragon Age Origins, and I'm like a quarter way through Dragon Age 2. 
Other than that I'm trying to play acnl more because I've been putting off working on my town for a while now...


----------



## fenris

Dragon Age: Inquisition, Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, Titanfall 2, ABZU, Saints Row: Gat Out of Hell, Subnautica, FFXIV, aaaaand The Binding of Isaac.

I'm also thinking about starting a new playthrough of Skyrim, if I can ever get motivated to set up my mods.


----------



## Squidward

I can't stop playing ESO, I bought it over a year ago but for some reason I only started playing recently.


----------



## Squidward

I can't stop playing ESO, I bought it over a year ago but I've only started playing it recently.


----------



## Garrett

Fire Emblem Fates - 90 hours on Birthright alone so far!
Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing Transformed - just got this cheap in the PSN sale and it's awesome, I especially like the Skies of Arcadia track. Just need to unlock my boy Vyse.


----------



## animal-xing393

the sims freeplay on my tablet and terraria on my 3DS


----------



## Hellfish

Killing floor 2, the binding of Isaac, battlefield 1 and mass effect Andromeda!

Yes all of them ^-^


----------



## Sonja

I just bought Yokai Watch 2 today! Time to enjoy my birthday present


----------



## Romaki

Poi, Scribblenauts Unlimited, Holy Potatoes! A Weapon Shop?!, Bejeweled 3 and Punch Club are the main games I'm trying to complete at the moment. I also need to complete Stardew Valley, but the achievements are tedious and I lost my save file.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I've been trying to complete Dragon Age 2, and I'm thinking of going back and completing all of the achievements for Dragon Age Origins, but I'm lazy so I might just do that another time


----------



## Nightmares

I've been playing The Last of Us multiplayer like crazy


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Fire Emblem: Awakening (and Birthright <3 and Conquest!! Xander <3 ), aaaaand Pokemon!


----------



## visibleghost

ive been playing some pok?mon sun and also alpha sapphire, stardew valley and The Game of Lyf Itslelf ..,,..


----------



## Halloqueen

As of late, I have been playing Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor for the Nintendo DS. It's the first SMT game I've played, and as such I don't know if it is at all similar to the rest of the series, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## easpa

Playing through Persona 3 again (FES this time) because I can't afford Persona 5 atm


----------



## Zireael

140 hours later and my main focus is still Breath of the Wild. I'm still very much in love with this game so far, and I'll be heartbroken once it's over. It's just one of those games that makes you wish you could erase your memory hahajahasdfgjl of it and experience it all over again. I have soooo many games to get through right now, I wish I was capable of playing more than one at a time but I'm really bad at that.


----------



## FeelingLucky

Nier automata. Music is gorgeous, action is glorious, characters glamourous - what's not to love?


----------



## blackroserandom

Persona 5 and P3P with some ACNL sprinkled in.


----------



## Flare

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD!



Spoiler



Currently in Snowpeak Ruins with Yeta giving me directions to the key, though I got a Pumpkin first.)


----------



## Thunder

Persona 5

I'm close to the end but I don't want it to be over :'(


----------



## Bones

Aside from restarting my town in New Leaf, I finally got my hands on a copy of Story of Seasons and Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns. 

Eventually I want to save up for the newer Pokemon games (I'm wayy behind) but for now, I'm just happy to be playing my 3DS again.


----------



## lucyhannahg

I've recently been playing stardew valley! a game i bought a while ago, because it reminded me of animal crossing :3 i love it


----------



## Malaionus

i was playing the forest last night

- - - Post Merge - - -

playing overwatch later today


----------



## Soigne

All I've been playing lately is New Leaf. I need to start playing more games, but that'll have to wait until this next week is done. I'm thinking about picking up Persona 5, Story of Seasons, and Pokemon Sun.


----------



## Mu~

Tiny Tower/Tiny Death Star, ACNL and HHD.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Currently playing Stardew Valley.

But ive just brought out my old PS2 Console. So now im currently playing Dog's life and Gallop Racer 2. Mainly just got the PS2 out for gallop Racer 2 tbh!


----------



## KristinLuvsVladimir

I have been playing a few of the older Harvest Moon games here lately, "A Wonderful Life, Hero of Leaf Valley, and Back to Nature".


----------



## P.K.

Overwatch but I'm planning to pick up my copy of ACNL again after nearly 2 years of not touching it. I need to play my 3ds games again in general


----------



## Haskell

Just hitting RBCs and attacking shogun camps on GGE. - H


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Playing a mix of RIFT and talking on Discord.


----------



## oreo

I decided to replay ACNL starting from scratch. n__n


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Yakuza 0 is my life now, my dude

Kiwami is next on my list mehehe >':3ccccc


----------



## Ryumia

Currently playing Animal Crossing New Leaf. It's kind of hard for me to put that game down. Lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been getting back into Overwatch a lot more lately. I love when they host events. I've also been playing a lot of Persona 5.


----------



## easpa

My osu! addiction has started to come back in full force I'm afraid


----------



## Soigne

Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns!


----------



## Loriii

Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe 
Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## Soigne

Started playing Outlast 2 the other day & I think I want to be sick.


----------



## Ichigo.

danganronpa trigger happy havoc. i just finished chapter 1 and I'm really enjoying it so far. don't really like that rhythm game during the class trial though...feels out of place.


----------



## lars708

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Puyo Puyo Tetris


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I did play some Smash Melee yesterday ^^


----------



## lars708

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and occasionally Puyo Puyo Tetris.

Both games are a lot of fun, if you have a Switch I highly recommend getting those two games!


----------



## Joy

Apollo Justice! I just finished the 2nd case. I forgot how much I loved Apollo and Trucy working together


----------



## gravitycrossing

Horizon Zero Dawn and Legend of Zelda: Breath of the wild. But i had to take a break from breath of the wild, cause i keep getting the controls between the two games mixed up, lol


----------



## mermaidshelf

Sadly, I moved outside the US for work so I don't have my Wii U with me. They don't sell Nintendo Switch in South Korea so I can't buy BoTW. On my 3DS, I'm playing Pokemon Sun. I play Line Play on my phone. That's about it, other than New Leaf. Line Play has an interior design element, similar to Animal Crossing which I like.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

currently playing zoo tycoon 2 and dogz 5!! childhood games!!


----------



## Elvera

Mario kart 8, Fire emblem hereos, ACNL, Overwatch, and pokemon Sun. 

I just keep switching between them


----------



## jcamac45

I am currently playing Rimworld! It gets hard and still trying to research for that ship that can take my people outside of that planet.


----------



## Legendery

ACNL, SSBM, Sm4sh, Oldschool Runescape.


----------



## Diancie

smash


----------



## SensaiGallade

Pokemon Platinum and Pokemon Shuffle Mobile


----------



## lars708

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe and Puyo Puyo Tetris


----------



## Joy

Stella Glow! Hopefully I can finish this game now that it's summer vacation


----------



## Cassy loyd

GT4 and roblox. Hahaha


----------



## Alienfish

PvZ Garden Warfare 2.

I hate those Vanquish Confirmed quests man


----------



## Psydye

Nothing atm. Actually I've been playing New Leaf here and there, but not much else!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Injustice 2 and Overwatch


----------



## Alienfish

Also miitomo.. can 23 people please add me there? :^)


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Darksiders: Warmastered Edition on Wii U. Also, New Leaf, obviously, and Fire Emblem Echoes.


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Sun, runs alright I guess but I wish they'd fix the slow times on older consoles, they release all sorts of patches for other random **** that hardly needs fixes but never that :^^^)

Also I should finish GE2:RB but scrub dat too long.


----------



## Ichigo.

Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Loriii

Breath of the Wild, all day erryday. 

I'm over 120 hours but not even halfway through lol


----------



## wynn

Silent Hill 4: The Room! I just started playing yesterday but I love it so far. It's a bit different from the rest of the Silent Hill games but I really enjoy it.


----------



## easpa

I picked up Tomodachi Life again a few days ago and I'm starting to remember how fun it can be in small doses!


----------



## Alienfish

Trying to get back into FE Heroes but I hate how greedy they are comparing to other Freemium games :c I really like it.. but those orbs could come more often. Not gonna waste RLC for the brides, tbh healers and stuff you can get anyways.

Sad I never got Buncina tho.

To get on topic again, mostly Pok?mon Sun wondertrading  Seems I finished the main part of GE2:RB and I don't care about postgame anyways.


----------



## Romaki

I'm currently playing Mirror's Edge, what a great game!


----------



## Sin

Dragon Nest & Kritika
zzz


----------



## ellarella

i'm a bit late, but Stardew Valley. i didn't really feel like committing to it before now, but it really is as good as people say


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Sun.. mostly having fun with WT

Need to get a GBA model of any sorts so I can start playing Rayman and MKSC dangit. Also the scalper prices here might as well get an old ds model rather. rippp.


----------



## Sarafina7

I'm currently playing AC:NL welcome amiibo and Pokemon Sun.


----------



## spookycipher

overwatch has taken over my life and i havent picked up acnl in weeks ://


----------



## Schwarzkopf

I got back to playing Lotro recently


----------



## Squidward

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## Blue Cup

Downloaded Shantae Half-Genie Hero from the eShop the other day. I skipped it on PS4 specifically for the Switch version, and I am glad that I did.


----------



## Aquari

Super princess peach for DS


----------



## Whisper

I'm currently attempting a 100% playthrough of Suikoden 2. I'm on my third try because it's so easy to miss one time only collectables. But I'm ok with that because Suikoden 2 is definitely one of the best games I've played recently.


----------



## Soigne

Owlboy and New Leaf !


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Blue Cup said:


> Downloaded Shantae Half-Genie Hero from the eShop the other day. I skipped it on PS4 specifically for the Switch version, and I am glad that I did.



I was wondering the other day how the kickstarter went. How is it? It looked awesome! I have the previous 3...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blue Cup said:


> Downloaded Shantae Half-Genie Hero from the eShop the other day. I skipped it on PS4 specifically for the Switch version, and I am glad that I did.



I was wondering the other day how the kickstarter went. How is it? It looked awesome! I have the previous 3...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why is all my stuff posting twice?


----------



## bonucci

ACNL (obviously), replaying the AC series and a bit of Ratchet and Clank. ; u ;


----------



## Psydye

It's just been AC:NL lately, but I'm thinking of getting Aliens: Infestation.


----------



## Antonio94

Currently I'm playing Bloodborne and Persona 5. Bloodborne is great game but I'm only able to play it until now.
Persona 5 is also awesome. I used to play Persona 4 and it's probably the reason why I'm so into Persona 5. But in any cases, it's truly good.


----------



## Pookie4557

I'm playing some BoTW and Fire Emblem Awakening at the moment. After "loosing" all my progress in Awakening (and by that I mean I only got that one instead of the newer ones that were out at the time to marry Henry or Lon'qu and *minor spoiler* I wasn't aware of the forced marriage Chrom has and he forced my girl to marry him. I was so heartbroken I restarted), it's really nice to be back playing it again. Tbh Idk why I'm playing two soul-crushingly difficult (at times) games simultaneously, but I apparently like myself in pain. I also am hoping to get back into New Leaf by maybe restarting my town I've had since the day the game came out.


----------



## Diancie

super mario galaxxxyyyy almost finished the game


----------



## Ichigo.

norn9 var commons


----------



## Romaki

Bought Portal, Terraria, L.A. Noire, Just Cause 2 and Mafia II during the Steam sale, so I will be busy with them during the summer.


----------



## Alienfish

Riedy said:


> Bought Portal, Terraria, L.A. Noire, Just Cause 2 and Mafia II during the Steam sale, so I will be busy with them during the summer.



oo enjoy portal and terraria <3

should probs go grab something but i'm terribly inactive so idk


----------



## JCnator

I never thought I would've been playing Disgaea 5 Complete on Switch for quite some time, but it actually happened. All that began when I decided to try the demo version of it, and inadvertently ended up spending more than 5 hours in it.

At first, the overwhelming amount of variables and features seemed to be the stuff of nightmares, but the game is significantly more forgiving than the high-stakes gameplay of an average Fire Emblem title. It gave plentiful of opportunities for me to figure out a good chunk of the mechanics on my own.


----------



## Soigne

What Remains of Edith Finch.


----------



## Garrett

Just bought a Switch so Breath of the Wild and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. 

And Animal Crossing New Leaf of course.


----------



## Soenatte

Finally got my hands on VA-11 Hall-A and am loving it! 

Also replaying through Ghost Trick (TTATT I need more Shu Takumi games for the love of everything...)


----------



## phoenyx9

Besides AC:NL, I'm playing MK8 Deluxe and Pok?mon AS.  I'm thinking about starting Stardew Valley on ps4.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I've been playing lots of Stardew Valley, it's so addicting.


----------



## tobiochan

Other than new leaf, I'm currently playing Pokemon alpha sapphire, hgss and Persona Q! Though progress is slow because I'm so busy :')


----------



## shunishu

ever oasis


----------



## phoenyx9

I decided that before I start anything new, I need to finish up some Playstation Vita, 3 & 4 games.  

Last night I finished Resistance: Burning Skies and got the platinum trophy.  Today I'm going to finish up The Wolf Among Us and Uncharted 3.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Got Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns recently! I haven't been able to stop playing it, so much fun and really addictive! Totally recommend it <3


----------



## izunia

Mass Effect Andromeda and Final Fantasy XV, both for the second time.


----------



## frogpup

I've been playing ACNL and HHD, other than them it's mostly been Overwatch, Terraria, and sometimes Fallout 4.


----------



## Halloqueen

As of the past week or so I have been playing Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## piske

I'm playing Abzu, Atelier Sophie and Viridi. Viridi is so lovely, I just like running it in the background for the music.


----------



## Ichigo.

it's an otoge app but ikemen sengoku!!!


----------



## daughterofdawn

Horizon: Zero Dawn & the reboot of Tomb Raider


----------



## Joy

Ace Attorney- Dual Destinies


----------



## Rabirin

Currently playing overwatch and a bit of pokemon pearl on the side, whenever I feel like playing it that is.


----------



## phoenyx9

I'm playing Shantae: Half Genie Hero, what a great soundtrack!  

I'm going to start Horizon Zero Dawn tonight.


----------



## OftenCatty

WoW and various pokemon games mostly, although I've been getting back into Skyward Sword too.


----------



## forestyne

LISA The Painful RPG

Stuck at Charmy 'cause I have no firebombs. All of my teammates are level 5, including mY BOI TERRY HINTZ


----------



## Ichigo.

sweet fuse at your side! i'm really enjoying it so far


----------



## piske

Started a save file in Don't Starve (vanilla). It's so much different playing it with a controller instead of mouse + keyboard! Like the fluidity though.


----------



## HungryForCereal

planet coaster


----------



## forestyne

OneShot





Spoiler: Spoiler 4 key gameplay mechanic of the original OneShot



hoping when i load up the game nico aint dead, even though i saved at a bed ;;

looking back on it now, maybe i would have given this a miss if i knew closing the game meant PERMADEATH


----------



## Pinkbell

Story of seasons trio of towns, I'm loving it so far. Neopets,animal jam and of course animal crossing


----------



## lumenue

I started a new save file in Oblivion and I'm having a lot of fun with it so far!  I'm balancing Brutal Legend and GTA4 at the same time, so I can have options.


----------



## Squidward

Saints Row: The Third


----------



## Bowie

Loved it so much I hacked it to promote David Bowie.


----------



## GreatUsername

Spatoon, trying to do as much as I can before Splatoon 2 comes out


----------



## SCOOT

Replaying Ace Attorney and working on 999! Also animal crossing ofc and persona 5


----------



## Aquari

Plague inc. on mobile and acnl


----------



## tobiochan

-


----------



## KAnaliseY

Pokemon Sun! ^_^
I'm trying to get the IV judge, hatching 20 eggs is sooo time consuming :'(


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Currently playing:

Stardew Valley for Mac
Virtual Families 2 for android.
Yonder the Cloud Catcher Chronicles for the ps4


----------



## Squidward

RuneScape!


----------



## 50m4ra

Hots overwatch Acnl ( duuuuh ) does Swapdoodle count? And Pokemon moon just finished the alola pokedex


----------



## tobiochan

Ace Attorney Spirit of Justice


----------



## Psydye

I've been enjoying Terraria lately w/ the thorium mod w/ my friends.


----------



## Wholockian

I'm back to playing Persona 5. Might try to platinum it ;3;


----------



## Romaki

I just bought the Telltale Bundle and decided to start with the only game I didn't see before, Tales from the Borderland. 
And I freaking love it! Never played Borderlands, but I really love the main characters and I'm so invested after two episodes.


----------



## Kevinnn

I and Me, that puzzle game on the switch


----------



## JCnator

I've started playing Splatoon 2 since last Friday. While I haven't truly touched the online aspects of the game, I've been searching for collectibles in Hero Mode, the game's single-player campaign. From what I've seen so far with 4 levels done and one boss down, it looks like that the mode is better thought out than the original installment did. The stages not only reminds me a lot of Super Mario Galaxy in terms of aesthetics and level structure, but the level design and the bosses (at least the first one) are top-notch.

By the way, I'm still playing Disgaea 5 Complete. About 52 hours later, I'm practically halfway done with the story mode, yet there's way more content to sink my teeth into. Of course, I could've played way faster than that, but that's because I tend to hesitate when it comes to properly raising the right stats for my characters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Lots and lots of Splatoon 2. But right now I downloaded Dream Daddy and it's been very entertaining


----------



## therian

currently just animal crossing  because I have so much school work... but hope to play Ever Oasis and other games once the holidays come


----------



## YunaMoon

Just ACNL for now


----------



## Peter

Just bought _Tekken 7_; always been a huge _Tekken_ fan and this one isn't disappointing so far


----------



## namiieco

i'm replaying my old pokemon pearl i found


----------



## Kip

Peter said:


> Just bought _Tekken 7_; always been a huge _Tekken_ fan and this one isn't disappointing so far


I want that game so bad. My PC is too outdated to run it though 


Thinking about it now I haven't been playing many games. I've just been spending time making them. The most recent ones I've played though are Paladins, M&L Partners In Time, Hollow Knight, and Rival of Aether.


----------



## Vonny

Pok?mon Moon in preparation for Ultra Sun/Moon (plan on getting all gen 7 'mon)

Got Splatoon 2 and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe at discounted prices

Also trying to beat BO3 Zombie Chronicles Easter eggs

Kinda bit off more than I can chew...


----------



## Threads

Did the $50 + $10 eshop card deal from Best Buy the other day and one of the games I got was Wild World for my Wii U. I'm playing that daily again currently, so that is how my life is, apparently? :')

Also currently working on: Final Fantasy XII: Zodiac Edition, Resident Evil 5, and Dead Rising 4.

I absolutely hate Dead Rising 4 and would have quit if I didn't want to feel like I wasted my money.


----------



## Threads

edit: double post, sorry


----------



## Joy

Ace Attorrney: Spirit of Justice. Good stuff so far!


----------



## Twinleaf

I've just been playing random multiplayer games on PC lately, lol. Specifically Creativerse and some other browser games.


----------



## YunaMoon

I don't really play anything else much but if I had to pick one it would be Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. I can't wait until the rerelease of silver!


----------



## tobiochan

Currently playing Pokemon Heart Gold that I borrowed from someone.


----------



## KAnaliseY

Replaying Pokemon Black and White 2 (I love that game) and also starting Yo Kai Watch 2

I bought Yo Kai Watch when it first came out to get all the in game stuff but then Pokemon SM came out and I abandoned it...


----------



## Alienfish

Mostly app games and Garden Warfare 2... Since I finished my Alola dex I should probably go shiny hunting but eh taking a break.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo

Splatoon 2 <3


----------



## YunaMoon

I bough smash brothers for the 3DS today. I love these games!


----------



## phoenyx9

I'm playing Pok?mon AS and Horizon Zero Dawn on the ps4.


----------



## Hyoon

Playing FF15 c': Trying to finish but ACNL keeps distracting me


----------



## Flare

Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix, kinda tricky on Proud at first bc I was new but ehh I got better overtime. Critical is... so far decent.



Spoiler



Was playing KH1 FM and all I have to say is that Unknown is full of crap lol. Thankfully beat him but still...




Also playing Puzzles and Dragons and AC once in a while too.


----------



## alesha

ACNL because my town is a dump.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KAnaliseY said:


> Replaying Pokemon Black and White 2 (I love that game) and also starting Yo Kai Watch 2
> 
> I bought Yo Kai Watch when it first came out to get all the in game stuff but then Pokemon SM came out and I abandoned it...


Is YKW2 worth it? I abandoned it for SM as well, would I abandon the 2nd one for US/UM?


----------



## honeyaura

Other than ACNL, currently play Battlefield 1 along with others until Destiny 2 comes out. Then getting Sonic Forces later in the year.


----------



## dizzy bone

There are SO many games I want to play, so I've set a play schedule: only 30 mins for ACNL to check on my hybrids and villagers. The rest of my free time is split between Ever Oasis and Fantasy Life. They are all fairly repetitive games so this keeps me interested at least :'D


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Puzzle Agent as of today. Unfortunately I suck.


----------



## unravel

I enjoy playing NieR Automata and questioning my own humanity as well


----------



## Soigne

Night in the Woods.


----------



## gldawn

Kindom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX, Overwatch, Pokemon Sun/Moon, Street Fighter V, Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon.


----------



## 50m4ra

Overwatch HotS animal crossing harmonknight


----------



## Nerd House

*20XX* (Rogue-Like Action Platformer)
*Neon Chrome* (Rogue-Like Top-Down Twin Stick Shooter)
*Highschool Romance* (Visual Novel)
*Castlevania - Dawn of Sorrow* (Action RPG)


----------



## Squidward

Aion Online


----------



## goro

monster hunter 3 ultimate, i got it just a few days ago and i really like it so far


----------



## MinishMae

I'm playing a few different games: 
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky 
Super Monkey Ball 2 
Pacman World 2 
Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy


----------



## Ichigo.

Finished Collar x Malice recently and currently working on Danganronpa 2!


----------



## Loriii

Animal Crossing: New Leaf (sometimes to check my town)
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King (finally I have time)
Poochy & Yoshi's Woolly World (chill game)
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (still playing even after 350+ hours lol)
Splatoon 2 (Salmon Run and sometimes, Ranked to get salty)


----------



## Psydye

Aliens: Infestation. A fun little Metroidvania-style game!


----------



## Zane

Been playing lots of Pok?mon Moon, hatching shinies and just generally building a collection of pkmn w/ great ivs that I know I will barely use! (don't rly like battling online with randos since most of the time they spam legendaries and OUs, and the Battle Tree is B O R I N G. I wish there was more stuff to do in the Battle Royale Dome because those are actually kind of fun..)


----------



## Licorice

Ever Oasis and Fire Emblem: Shadows of Valentina.


----------



## Shu

Harvest Moon: Tale of two Towns

I spent money on it and should finish as a big HM fan, but I'm also looking to pass math this year ;.; it screws with my average lol.


----------



## Rupleteaser

Splatoon 2: Just messing around playing Turf War and Salmon Run when it's open.
Sonic Mania: Trying to pace myself with it by doing a zone at a time. Currently up to finished Mirage Saloon.
New Leaf: Pretty obligatory, but it's been rather nice and relaxing getting back into it again.


----------



## JCnator

I've recently finished the main story portion of Disgaea 5 Complete in about 95 hours. That whole campaign wasn't much of a challenge for me, since I abused a few tricks to effortlessly level up my characters by a lot and geared them accordingly without needing the Item World. There's the massive post-game content waiting for me to be tackled, but simply clearing a game that lasted this long was an achievement on its own for me.

Today, I've purchased Picross 3D Round 2 with a generous 40% off discount from My Nintendo, and already solved a little more than 1/4 of the statues required to see the credits rolling in. Even while considering that I've been playing on Easy difficulty and using both the bomb and the lenient hint system for the entire time, I took no less than 3 hours to do this many puzzles, yet it should take at least 27 hours to beat the game according to HowLongToBeat. Am I speedrunning the game on my first try or what?


----------



## Weiland

Crash Bandicoot N Sane Trilogy: Still not past the first game. It's actually really hard this time around.

Animal Crossing GCN: Just for nostalgia's sake.

Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations: I'm continuing the story after having a hiatus from it for a while.

Animal Crossing New Leaf: As always. Been consistently playing this game since its release date.

Stardew Valley: Still my favourite game of all time omg.


----------



## Cou

dmw2 im really sad that i'm barely picking this up cause there's no one to talk to about this and the / community for this is super dead so i don't know half the **** im doing :"(


----------



## Naekoya

been playing POE (Path of Exile) and tried out this new game called MxM (Master x Master) if anyone heard of it xD 
it's pretty much a new moba type of game that has a PVE system as well ~
then I also have Pokemon Sun + ACNL on the side as well ╮ (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) ╭


----------



## honeymoo

Night In The Woods and Stardew Valley actively right now. Also Sims 4 and Don't Starve a lot, but those aren't really like games with storylines so it's just like for entertainment occasionally. Also I've been doing a second run of Undertale only occasionally this summer, I got more distracted with NITW and Stardew so it's in the back.


----------



## Sonja

I restarted New Leaf and I'm halfway with Fire Emblem Echoes!


----------



## KingofHearts

Currently playing through Super Mario 3D World for the Wii U and Tekken 7 for the PS4


----------



## Stalfos

I just found out that Undertale was released on the Vita. I downloaded it pretty much as soon as I found out and I'll start playing it tonight. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mash

A Wall*E game for the PC I found.  It's actually pretty fun.  I like it.  I think I got it forever ago for like 5 dollars at Walmart but I never played it.  I love it, tbh.


----------



## JCnator

Today, I decided to boot up Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3 on a whim, and completed the long neglected latter 1/3 of the game within 2 hours. The collision detection and the physics might be showing some signs of age, but the level design is still pretty solid after all of those years.

Since I enjoyed that game quite a lot, I'm looking forward giving Wario Land 4 a proper whirl on finishing it on Normal difficulty.


----------



## goey0614

Dragon quest 6... I am more like an old school person...
(though I just finished Life is Strange before the storm yesterday :x)


----------



## Alienfish

3D Puyo Puyo Tsu! I love that garbage Tetris mode and the slimes makes it even cuter!


----------



## Squidward

The new Star Guardian game mode in League, it's pretty fun but also stressful!!


----------



## Psydye

Been playing a few games lately, all for the DS: Professor Layton and the Curious Village, Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box, Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow, Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin, Monster Tale(stuck though), 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors(stuck on this too), New Super Mario Bros. and Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure(also stuck)!


----------



## Miii

Been playing a loooooot of Black Desert Online lately.


----------



## GreatUsername

Trying to actually beat Sonic Mania


----------



## Ichigo.

steins;gate


----------



## JCnator

Yesterday, I finally completed Wario Land 4 with Normal difficulty. I collected all 16 CDs, racked 10 000 gold on every level and obtained every treasure chest from the bosses. While the game itself doesn't take long to finish, the mostly fun level design, generally solid boss fights and tight controls lead to many engaging moments. Next time I ever replay the game, I wouldn't hesitate to choose Hard, since Normal is a tad too lenient and the enemies are a bit too sparse for my tastes.

Now, I'm tackling on Sonic Lost World, so I could appreciate even more on how the better games are designed. Not that it's a bad game throughout, but hoo boy does the game disappoint with its design quality progressively plummeting down starting on World 3. World 4 Zone 2 in particular, can go burn itself with its laggy and sluggish snowball mechanic that made for a tedious slog of a level.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh god I remember WL4. I loved those cd's with weird sfx/soundtracks on them but I hate that inflatable teddy bear boss lol!


----------



## JCnator

Sheila said:


> Oh god I remember WL4. I loved those cd's with weird sfx/soundtracks on them but I hate that inflatable teddy bear boss lol!



That disappointment of a boss was Aerodent. It has an annoying tendency to drag the fight longer than it needs to be, while severely lacking variety in its overly simplistic attack patterns. And if you managed to get enough medals from the mini-games, I highly recommend you purchase Large Lips just to make a huge dent in this guy's HP.


----------



## Zane

I think I'm gonna restart Pikmin 3 and actually finish it this time..!


----------



## Tao

Vanquish and Bayonetta...Can't say I'm impressed with either.

Vanquish does a lot to stop being a typical 'cover shooter, but ultimately, it's still a cover shooter, and it shows.

Bayonetta, I just can't get over how long I've spent watching cutscenes and doing QTE's.  It's ridiculous for an action game, just constant "look how cool our character is! Look! LOOK!". 
I never cared for Bayonetta as a character anyway (too disporoptionate for my tastes) but the gameplay really isn't enough to keep me going...It's fine, but not "I have to play the prologue twice because of how damn long the cutscenes were" fine.




I look at both of them and wonder "how the hell did MG:Revengence and Neir Automata not get this level of praise!?!?!". Bayo and Vanquish, whilst 'decent enough', seem pretty trash in comparison.


----------



## subwaysurfer

I'm currently playing subway surfers this game is very addictive keeps me awake all night.


----------



## JCnator

Tao said:


> [...]
> 
> Bayonetta, I just can't get over how long I've spent watching cutscenes and doing QTE's.  It's ridiculous for an action game, just constant "look how cool our character is! Look! LOOK!".
> I never cared for Bayonetta as a character anyway (too disporoptionate for my tastes) but the gameplay really isn't enough to keep me going...It's fine, but not "I have to play the prologue twice because of how damn long the cutscenes were" fine.
> 
> [...]



I've never played both Bayonetta 1 and 2, but I've heard numerous times that the latter apparently got rid a lot of stuff that took the player away from the core gameplay. For example, they've toned down the length of the cutscenes and the amount of nonsensical mid-cinematic QTEs by a significant margin.



Also, I've recently finished Sonic Lost World, despite getting too bored to bother finishing the fight with the ridiculously easy final boss. My goodness this game is so mediocre I had urges of not wanting to play EVER AGAIN!

The controls lacks finesse and intuitiveness, the level design is all over the place in terms of quality and difficulty, there's too many do-or-die situations, many gimmicks that don't mesh well with the core gameplay and/or break the flow (a stealth section on a Sonic game?!?), almost every boss lacking any sort of thought in order to defeat them, and poorly-explained moves that are rarely useful.
The only redeeming quality it has is the art style fits to the game's tone for the most part, but the level themes are so formulaic and uninspired it doesn't matter much.


I'm planning to play Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures on Wii U, which is one of the few 3D platformers of the early 10s that plays like Spyro the Dragon. After the misery that was Sonic Lost World, this seems like to be a good choice to relax.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Pokemon Yellow on 3DS Virtual Console. I was feeling Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon hype and while I'm waiting I decided to try playing this. I played Blue back in the day, but never actually played Yellow. I have never actually kept Pikachu in my main team in Pokemon, ever. I decided to never box him and keep using him. He's doing pretty decent for me. I'm surprised. It's also kinda cool to get all 3 Red/Blue starters without trading.

I have 7 out of 8 badges right now. My team is Pikachu, Charizard, Blastoise, Venusaur, Snorlax, and Dugtrio.


----------



## Loriii

1. Mario+Rabbids: Kingdom Battle - I'm not really into tactical rpgs but I'm loving the game so far! It has so much charm and the battle system is a blast!
2. Metroid: Samus Returns - Metroidvania on 3DS! What more can I ask for?
3. The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - I started a new save.


----------



## YunaMoon

Acnl and Pok?mon mystery dungeon explorers of sky


----------



## Ackee

smtiv: apocalypse, acnl, and mgsv: tpp


----------



## Zane

my Silver version on VC is unlocked see u guys in 100 years


----------



## Starscream

i'm always always always playing overwatch...i honestly can't bring myself to quit/retire because i've invested so much time into the game (i'm lvl 630 rip my life)
other than that i'm playing acnl, pokemon sun, the last guardian and _technically_ still plugging at the witcher 3 (although i haven't picked it up in months and i'm mid way through)


----------



## WitchOfMiracles

Playing ACNL, Splatoon 2, Breath of the Wild, a bit of Arms, a bit of Sun/Moon, Project Diva games and Sonic Mania at the moment. Looking forward to Blue Reflection, Super Mario Odyssey and Pokemon Ultra Sun/Moon. I'm also SUPER hyped for Sonic Forces and Kingdom Hearts 3. If anyone wants to discuss theories about Forces/KH3 with me feel free to pm me!


----------



## Squidward

Mass Effect 1

I bought it on Steam for like $2 about a month ago so I just had to play it again for what seems to be the 100th time


----------



## Joy

Fire Emblem: Birthright and I'm enjoying. I still haven't figured out who I want my character to get married to yet


----------



## hestu

Playing through Breath of the Wild again, planning on getting the expansion soon so that'll be fun!


----------



## JCnator

Last week, I finished the final boss fight in Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures on Wii U. There really isn't much to say about this fine cookie-cutter 3D platformer, as it's targeted for both very young and unskilled audience and it lacks anything eye-catching. Definitely won't be coming back for 100%ing it, since most of the missed collectibles would force me to replay the same generic levels one more time for the sake of adding more playtime.

Thanks to My Nintendo recent offerings, I tried out Super Little Acorns 3D Turbo for my 3DS and practically cleared a third of the main game. I liked on how its minimalist approach to the gameplay lend quite well to its speedrunning nature of the game, even for those who play the game for the first time. The purpose of each setpiece can be figured out the moment you see them, and the tutorials clearly explain what you're supposed to do with little text. It really worth the 60 My Nintendo Gold Points I've spent, which would otherwise expire amidst the discounts and the occasional 3DS themes.


----------



## Alienfish

New Leaf! Got back into it earlier this week and yeah except for the early slow days I miss it.


----------



## Romaki

I've been on another Stardew Valley binge, but I'm almost done with my second farm. I've also bought the first two Assassin's Creeds on sale so I'll get to them as soon as I'm done with that.


----------



## Atlas.

The only video game I've been playing recently is Overwatch and I really should've stopped as soon as I hit silver border. I guess I'll just keep building up currency for the Halloween event because pumpkin reaper is a dream <3


----------



## Joy

I'm playing the Monster Hunter Stories demo and I'm in love. I definitely need to pick up the full game.


----------



## Alienfish

Happy Home Designer, managed to find a copy so trying to get back and not blazing it 420 too hard.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm back to playing Pokemon Sun. I'm trying to finally finish out my Alola Living Dex. It doesn't really feel worth building my National Living Dex right now since Sun/Moon doesn't track Pokemon outside of the Alola Dex. I'm hoping Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon has a National Dex.


----------



## JCnator

I had a quite a lot of fun finishing the whole main campaign of Super Little Acorns 3D Turbo. As I've said before, its simplicity lends very well for speedrunners and beginners alike. Though, I'm iffy on the completionist side of things, since most of the extra tasks thrown throughout the game gave me a strong feeling they're just there to needlessly pad the game's length.

The worst offender of the bunch are the fruits, which are usually spawn right after collecting every acorn (needed to unlock the goal door). Many of them are placed all over the place in order to get you scour most if not the entire level for no reason whatsoever, since plenty of levels aren't accommodated for the fruit challenge and the time limit is generally fairly generous. There's a reason why the entire New Super Mario Bros. series stick to 3 Star Coins per level, allowing the level designer to strategically place these collectibles to provide interesting challenges even with its already stellar level design.


Moving on, I'm currently playing Child of Light on my Wii U, a sidescrolling RPG with its main character being able to fly anywhere and a battle system being a bit similar to Chrono Trigger. I got that game for under $4 CAD, which is quite a steal considering its production values showcased with its artstyle the reminds me a lot of fairy tales. Despite the story so far being on the simple side, it's conveyed by its writing style found in poems, yet rarely seen in video games.


----------



## Garrett

3DS Story of Seasons (2nd year)

Switch Breath of the Wild (all shrines, all beasts, all armour at max, just the final boss left... I'm enjoying it so much, I don't want to finish).

And New Leaf, of course. 700+ hours and counting.


----------



## Bowie

I'm actually playing _Mario Kart 8_ again (for the Wii U).

I never thought I'd be interested in racing games again, but actually, it's very fun.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> I'm actually playing _Mario Kart 8_ again (for the Wii U).
> 
> I never thought I'd be interested in racing games again, but actually, it's very fun.



I'd almost say it's the worst to be honest since they pretty much ruined all the fun and made a half-finished game with adding way too many DLC things.

back on topic, same stuff as usual... New Leaf, HHD, Garden Warfare 2...


----------



## Suyeon

Hyrule Warriors on 3DS. I got it in the mail on Tuesday (found it relatively cheap on ebay) and haven't put it down since. I've never played the games that it's based off of (Dynasty Warriors), so I can't compare it, but I'm having fun. It's like... idk... anger management after an annoying work day, lol.


----------



## Romaki

Doing some solo leveling in GTA Online to get to 25 at least and have some nice clothes to switch between.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Stardew Valley for the Switch! It's my first time playing it at all, but I'm really enjoying it so far. Farm sims are always very relaxing.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

NL, Earthbound, and Splatoon 2. Mostly Earthbound, though.


----------



## Octaviian

I just started Stardew Valley for the Switch.
First time playing this and so far it's been magical!

I'm alternating between that and Pokemon Gold for my 3DS.


----------



## Hiellyaf

Need for Speed The Run (the best, I think) and Counter-Strike: GO


----------



## DJStarstryker

Still working on Pokemon Sun stuff. However, I've also been busy playing my SNES Classic the past few days too. I love the Donkey Kong Country series. It's too bad only the first game is on the SNES Classic!


----------



## PaperCat

monster hunter stories


----------



## Joy

Monster Hunter stories and it's really fun so far!


----------



## KnoxUK

Sonic Mania. Nostalgia made  the sonic games seem easier than they actually were. This game has been kicking my butt.


----------



## lukuheku

Pokemon Black and White, Counter Strike Source, Left 4 Dead 2 PC and Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

Rune Factory 4
Style Savvy Fashion Forward

Hometown Story *this game is shiny*
Miitopia

When I find my cartridge

Lego Friennds

Wii
monopoly

WiiU
Lego the Video Game & Keflings

PC - Still Simming
Moble- Card Shark, Bio Inc, Plague & Pandemic
Doodle God

I think I'm playing The Godfather the Don edition on the Ps3


----------



## lukuheku

Pok?mon Black, RS, FIFA Ultimate Team


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

Disney Magical World 2, Pokemon Sun, Fire Emblem Fates (Working on doing Conquest on Classic Hard mode and Takumi keeps wiping my team out)


----------



## DJStarstryker

I got 101% in Donkey Kong Country. I'm pretty happy about that since I never was able to as a kid. 

I'm not sure what SNES Classic game to work on next. Maybe Super Mario World.


----------



## davidlblack

Super Mario Sunshine, ACNL, Kirby's Return to Dreamland.


----------



## Toot

I completely forgot Hover was released a while back. I just hopped on it. Having a blast. 

I also play Don't Starve Together, BlazBlue Central Fiction, just getting back into GTA, BF4 still and Animal crossing. 

I own a lot of games, but those are the ones I actually play. Lol


----------



## Sloom

I'm finally playing Fantasy Life again after so long. It's so fun and addictive ahhh


----------



## Miii

So much BDO.


----------



## phoenyx9

I'm playing Horizon Zero Dawn and Pok?mon Black


----------



## DJStarstryker

Got 100% in Super Mario World. Now I'm working on trying to get 100% in Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Garrett

3DS Story of Seasons - near the end of winter year 2 at 110hrs play time
Switch Mario Kart 8 - finished Breath of the Wild so playing Mario Kart until Odyssey is released next week and completely takes over


----------



## Aquari

Monster hunter stories, it's such a cute game. And a nice break from MHgen.


----------



## Psydye

Eh, I've just been playing Tetris DS. Not much else.


----------



## prompted animal

ive been playing a lot of bf4 which I hate admitting cause I own bf1 and all these other newer games


----------



## Ryumia

The current video game that I am playing is Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## ClefairyKid

PTCGO c:
If I could find others who used to play or who do play I'm always trying to collect more decks, especially older ones, let me know :'D


----------



## jvgsjeff

I recently started Stardew Valley, and I've also been playing a little Splatoon 2, Splatoon, New Leaf, and Wild World.


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire

Kirbys Adventure Gba Remake/Nightmare In Dreamland ACNL ACCF Super Mario Sunshine Sonic Advance 2 Mario Luigi Bowser's Inside Story


----------



## Wholockian

Persona 4 Golden mostly, but I've also been trying to make progress to platinuming Persona 5 as I'm testing out Remote Play


----------



## Nightray

Finally playing Breath of the Wild. Loving it so far. ^_^
Been mostly playing Destiny 2 on PS4,  but it gets so boring here and there. :/


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Playing Destiny 2 currently because I just got a PS4 Pro today, and the game came bundled with the system.

Also bouncing between The Last Guardian and Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Octaviian

Just started Super Mario Odyssey - It's fantastic so far!


----------



## Bellxis

mainly acnl but also a bit of pokemon omega ruby!
really excited for the sd card for my new vita to arrive so i can play danganronpa v3; so hyped!


----------



## Ichigo.

Been getting into New Leaf again kind of. Other than that, I recently finished Bad Apple Wars and plan to continue Steins;Gate when I'm less burned out.


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ Was Bad Apple Wars good? Otome games are just so hit and miss for me that I don't buy them that often.

Anyway, I'm continuing my quest of working through games on my SNES Classic. I got the best ending and 100% items collected in Super Metroid last week. I'm now working on Super Mario RPG and got to Nimbus Land. I'm working on my second playthrough of Pokemon Yellow VC. I need to go to Silph Co next. I'm also trying to get some good Eevees bred up that I plan to use as my main team for Pokemon Ultra Sun when that comes out.

I need to finish all of these things before Ultra Sun comes out in about 1 1/2 weeks, since that will then take up all of my gaming time.


----------



## angiepie

Animal Crossing: New Leaf & Earthbound.


----------



## BerryB

Other than New Leaf, I play mostly indie games on the PC.  I've recently finished AER, which was fantastic. It's a peaceful (no way to die) exploration game in which your character can turn into a bird and fly between floating islands, solving puzzles and discovering hidden information.  I'm currently playing Yono and the Celestial Elephants, which is kind of like a simple, adorable Zelda game where Link is replaced by the cutest elephant in the world. I'm enjoying it.  I'm also playing Crosscells, which is a pattern/number game.  The Hexcells games that the dev made are some of my favorite pattern/puzzle games, but Crosscells is actually making me do math, so I'm not quite as fond of it, although I'm still enjoying it, too.


----------



## Alienfish

Got Pok?mon Silver on the 3DS VC and it has aged surprisingly well, imo. Now to clone Master Balls.


----------



## abbydoll

I'm getting back into World of Warcraft in anticipation for the new expansion. ^-^


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sheila said:


> Got Pok?mon Silver on the 3DS VC and it has aged surprisingly well, imo. Now to clone Master Balls.



I still want to play gen 2 VC, but I'm trying to hold out and see if Crystal comes out. I'd rather play that than Gold or Silver. 

Anyway, for me, I finished Super Mario RPG. Going to try to finish my 2nd playthrough of Pokemon Yellow before Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon come out later this week.


----------



## Garrett

Switch - Super Mario Odyssey (in post-game)
3DS - Story of Seasons (autumn year 3)
Mobile - Pocket Camp beta (level 46)


----------



## Alienfish

DJStarstryker said:


> I still want to play gen 2 VC, but I'm trying to hold out and see if Crystal comes out. I'd rather play that than Gold or Silver.
> 
> Anyway, for me, I finished Super Mario RPG. Going to try to finish my 2nd playthrough of Pokemon Yellow before Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon come out later this week.



Mostly got this because I didn't like Crystal that much aside from getting Suicune not running around lol. And for the glitches, like how do people even catch the dogs without mb's lol


----------



## infallible

been playing a lot of Overwatch, Assassin's Creed Origins, and Stardew Valley lately!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Atm I'm actually playing Flipnote Studio 3D. I'm just doing a bunch of crappy practice drawings of my Toucat. 
They're not looking so good. But of course they don't, I'm not really that good at drawing anymore cause I haven't practiced in like 3-4 months, and drawing on FS3D sucks anyways.

I don't practice on paper because I feel like my drawings aren't worth the paper that gets wasted from the presence of the drawing. I always feel like I'm gonna run out of paper, and then I won't have any more to draw on. Therefore I just make crappy drawings on my 3DS.




Crap I'm rambling. Sorry bout that.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sheila said:


> Mostly got this because I didn't like Crystal that much aside from getting Suicune not running around lol. And for the glitches, like how do people even catch the dogs without mb's lol



Yeah, I hate the legendaries that run away from you. 

Gen 2 is a gen I completely skipped. I haven't touched a single game out of it, not even the remakes. I keep hearing people say that Crystal is really good and makes Gold/Silver completely irrelevant. That's the only reason I want to play Crystal.


----------



## Alienfish

DJStarstryker said:


> Yeah, I hate the legendaries that run away from you.
> 
> Gen 2 is a gen I completely skipped. I haven't touched a single game out of it, not even the remakes. I keep hearing people say that Crystal is really good and makes Gold/Silver completely irrelevant. That's the only reason I want to play Crystal.



I'd say reverse, Crystal added like nothing for me except for the phone stones and Suicune not running.. tbfh I preferrred g/s and/or its remakes.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Just finished plot resetting in New Leaf and as soon as it finishes downloading, I'm gonna get reacquainted with Final Fantasy IX on my PS4.

Just based on the screenshots I've seen, this game looks sharp AF courtesy of updated renders. *squee!* Can't wait!


----------



## Bellxis

alongside acnl, danganronpa v3! also a little bit of accf.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I'm currently playing Minecraft and Roblox.


----------



## angiepie

Animal Crossing Pocket Camp and Stardew Valley.


----------



## Stalfos

I've been playing Secret of Mana with my girlfriend on the weekends. She's not into games at all so I have to do all the tedious grinding on my own.

Other than that I've mostly been playing Super Mario Odyssey and Minecraft.


----------



## Cheshire

Breath of the Wild. Again. It’s such a marvelous beast of a game, I just can’t get enough of it. 
I’d sell my soul for a mod/DLC that allows you to play as a Rito and soar freely across Hyrule - without the stamina limit like on the paraglider or the clunky controls of the mine carts lifted by Magnesis.


----------



## fenris

FFXIV, Psychonauts, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, Slime Rancher, DOOM, The Evil Within, Fable: Anniversary Edition, aaaaaaaaaaand Stacking.

I'm also planning on modding Fallout: New Vegas and starting a new playthrough of that soon.


----------



## Miharu

Currently started playing Starcraft 2! It's so much fun hahaha!


----------



## Romaki

Currently finishing up Mafia II, but I won't complete it because I don't have the DLC to begin with. Also occasionally playing Cities: Skylines, The Sims 3 and Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed. Also also have to play LiS on my Steam account before the finale of Before the Storm comes out... Well, I don't have to but I want to complete the first game first on my account. Also also also working on a new New Leaf town, well resetting for now.


----------



## Alienfish

Miharu said:


> Currently started playing Starcraft 2! It's so much fun hahaha!



hey welcome back :0

and cool, i really liked the first one but i don't think i ever started 2 tbh ..rip me xD


----------



## Miharu

Sheila said:


> hey welcome back :0
> 
> and cool, i really liked the first one but i don't think i ever started 2 tbh ..rip me xD



Haha thanks! Just checking back in once in a while now! :3 

Ohh!! I never played the first one! You should try the second one!! It's free to play now!


----------



## easpa

Just finished Danganronpa V3 last weekend! I really enjoyed it. It was my first time touching anything related to the series since an... unfortunate phase/obsession when I was about 13, but it was definitely worth it.

As for right now, I'm occasionally playing Borderlands 2 with my friend and his brother whenever we're all free (which isn't very often lol).


----------



## DJStarstryker

Still working on Pokemon Ultra Sun. Been having a lot of fun with this game.



Spoiler



Finished the Team Rainbow Rocket long sidequest last night. That was great!


----------



## Diancie

ACNL!


----------



## windloft

playing super mario odyssey, as far as console gaming goes. i'm playing hesokuri wars and shima-matsu on mobile. /o/


----------



## Anactoria

I've had Syberia and Night in the Woods installed on my Mac for a while, so I'm hoping to start those over the holidays. On the 3DS, I'm getting into Kirby... haven't played platformers since I was a kid, and remember being intensely frustrated by them, so I'm opting for the more chill ones


----------



## vvindows98

i'm replaying Skyrim!! i've had it for ages and played through it a dozen times, but stopped for a while because i was getting bored. i'm getting back into it now though and i'm addicted lol,, i'm playing a warrior character, which is a change from my usual rogue. 
i'm also super into the sims 4, and i'm getting my first ever pokemon game (Ultra Moon) for christmas!!!! hyped tbh


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Replaying Socom 2 and Animal Crossing 1. I'm also trying to get better at this mobile game called Forces of Freedom lol


----------



## angiepie

The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild and Xenoblade Chronicles 2.


----------



## Thunder

Super Mario Odyssey, accidentally died during the little festival.

Imagine throwing a celebration for someone but you accidentally kill him because you decide to throw flaming barrels at him.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Replaying Trio of Towns and Stella Glow.


----------



## Mariotag

I'm in the middle of Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations, and Cave Story.
I'm keeping up with Fire Emblem Heroes (to an extent), and Kingdom Hearts Union X. (I typically just refer to it as KHUX. The UX actually has a couple different official meanings.)

While not playing right now, I intend to get back to Final Fantasy X-2 HD, Final Fantasy VI (and XII, and XV.. For whatever reason I wasn't able to really play any of them all at once.), and some Tales of games.


----------



## Sanaki

AC: Pocket Camp


----------



## Romaki

I'm trying to 100% Mafia II but I really hate the DLC and I'll have to replay the entire game for two achievements.
Right now I'm playing ReThink though. It's like the Portal laser puzzles, but it also includes color mixing puzzles.


----------



## rosabelle

Digimon links and Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. Alternating between the 2 but it gets pretty tiring since both have on going events x__x


----------



## Garrett

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 - awesome game, such fun.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Final Fantasy IX HD on PS4.

This is easily one of my favorite games of ALL TIME.


----------



## Braun

too, play it! Very cool game! I advise everyone


----------



## visibleghost

lately i've been playing nieR: Automata a lot, it's a great game even tho the controls were a bit difficult for me to learn in the beginning ;w; i'm currently working on getting other endings and replaying stuff but it's still really enjoyable


----------



## John Wick

ACNL. ^_^


----------



## Ackee

fate/extella


----------



## Wholockian

I'm currently playing the FFXV multilayer expansion after finding out I don't need friends and can just get AI to help me.


----------



## phoenyx9

I'm playing Beyond Two Souls on ps3, and working on the last two trophies I need for the platinum trophy in Tearaway.  I need to make it through "Between the Pages" and "The Grand Tear" levels without losing my stamp.


----------



## Romaki

I'm currently only in the mood for Sims 3, I have no motivation to dive into a new game.


----------



## Joy

Strawberryllama said:


> Replaying Trio of Towns and Stella Glow.



I really want to pick up Stella Glow again but I'm stuck on this difficult level >.<

I've been playing The Sims 3 and Story of Seasons. I recently bought myself Dragon Quest VIII but I'm waiting until Christmas to play.


----------



## John Wick

ACNL. 

I really don't have any other games ATM. 

Except boring mobile games. :-/


----------



## Aquari

MH4U, in preparation for MHworld (not playing mhgen since hunter arts arent going to be in world and I dont want to get too used to having them around.)


----------



## Alienfish

Mario Kart 7! Still an alright game and aged better than most games nowadays, however the retro stages are pretty fail and fell victim to the now-MK8 treatment.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Pokemon Ultra Sun! Currently shiny hunting Nihilego by soft resetting.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Fire Emblem Heroes, Need For Speed No Limits, and just got back to ACNL today.


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Pok?mon Ultra Moon, Little Big Planet, Chibi Robo, any Legend of Zelda game I can get my hands on, not much, but a little bit of Skyrim, Mario Kart Wii oddly enough. I just started playing that with my girlfriend and tbh, if you remember playing it all those years ago, it will take you on a refreshing nostalgia trip.


----------



## Alienfish

Mario Kart Wii? Oh yes dang had some great moments with that game  Totally gonna steal my dad's Wii


----------



## Squidward

Neverwinter

It's okay so far!


----------



## SensaiGallade

SensaiGallade said:


> Pokemon Ultra Sun! Currently shiny hunting Nihilego by soft resetting.



I got a shiny Nihilego! Now shiny hunting Buzzwole!


----------



## Zane

ACNL and hunting for Shaymin in Platinum, using my old DS Lite to do it even though it kinda sucks because the hinges are broken and the D-Pad is pretty stubborn


----------



## KingofHearts

Horizon Zero Dawn for the PS4


----------



## Mariotag

Neverwinter is good?

I've been playing Kingdom Hearts Union X, Fire Emblem Heroes, random Super Mario World mods, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, and Fire Emblem Fates: Revelation.


----------



## TheCrystalClods

Zane said:


> ACNL and hunting for Shaymin in Platinum, using my old DS Lite to do it even though it kinda sucks because the hinges are broken and the D-Pad is pretty stubborn



I feel (well, felt) your pain... My old DS Lite was like that... then my brother decided “Hey! Let’s not let Megan play Gameboy games!” and freaking sold it!


----------



## phoenyx9

I've been working on Killzone 2, since they're closing the servers soon.  I'm also playing LA Noire (on the ps3)  I got Super Mario Odyssey for Christmas, so I'll be playing that soon too.


----------



## Wholockian

I'm currently playing Horizon Zero Dawn... Well, I would say playing but I'm pausing every 3 seconds to take a photo


----------



## Joy

Dragon Quest VIII. I really like it!


----------



## Diancie

Pokemon X.


----------



## Zane

KiraTheGreatestHumanBeing said:


> I feel (well, felt) your pain... My old DS Lite was like that... then my brother decided ?Hey! Let?s not let Megan play Gameboy games!? and freaking sold it!



That sucks! I would flip out, even if I didn't still use my old consoles from time to time I'm really sentimental about them lol

There was a store here that still had new in-box DS Lites a couple years ago, I was like wtf? but I should have bought one because I still have a ton of GBA games myself that don't look like they'll ever make it to virtual console. ;'/


----------



## dedenne

Zelda BoTW
Pokemon UltraSun


----------



## Alienfish

Just started on Bayonetta c: A nice challenge, and took me way too long to figure out some stuff so far but yeah I'm enjoying and for once the English dub is actually enjoyable, at least they didn't fall into the dumb anime dub traps. (Probably because it's a game for adults if anything, but yeah that cutesy action girl and dark voice boy **** is the worst in dubbed games when they do it...)


----------



## ellarella

i've started up a replay of Dragon Age: Origins. it's been a whole lot of years since my last playthrough, yet it still feels as comfortable as ever. i must have played through it tens of times.


----------



## Farobi

Cuphead. I somehow made it to Isle 3 after being stuck at the dragon for 2 hours. This game is so challenging but it feels great once you beat the bosses. I beat honeybee and the pirate just a couple hours ago and I'm kind of scared to push forward cause damn this game is challenging.


----------



## Ryumia

Lord of Magna: Maiden Heaven. Just beat the game yesterday and started on a new game plus file. Still kind of regret buying the game though... :T


----------



## 00jachna

need for speed the run 

kid icarus uprising

acnl


----------



## PaperCat

teso


----------



## Soigne

night in the woods like the nerd i am


----------



## Octaviian

I've been playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2 on my Switch nonstop for the last few days. I wasn't expecting to get into it this much!


----------



## Halloqueen

Aside from purchasing furniture in New Leaf, I've also been playing Stella Glow this week since I got it for Christmas.


----------



## coney

Okami HD - This game is so beautiful and the best part is that you get to play as a wolf.
Trying to get back into New Leaf after my nearly year long hiatus.
Pokemon Ultra Sun already beat the story but now i'm mostly just breeding. My dream is to have a full comp living dex.


----------



## dedenne

The legend of Zelda: Breath of The Wild and Pokemon UltraSun


----------



## shunishu

currently just a few select app games can't be bothered with pc or console or normal games atm .........


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Super Mario Odyssey. I beat the game and now I'm hunting down the remaining collectibles.


----------



## broke

At the moment I'm playing a lot of ACNL. Hyrule Warriors Legends as well. I'm doing the nuzlocke challenge in Pok?mon X whenever I have a free time (and it's being very difficult and fun) and breeding Pok?mon Shiny in Pok?mon Moon (currently looking for a Mareep Shiny). I'm playing Heroes Of The Storm VERY much too, because of the Christmas chests!


----------



## Farobi

Life Is Strange - Before the Storm. Just finished Chapter 1 and so far I'm liking the ride. My favorite part is seeing the player statistics at the end.


----------



## Alienfish

AQ3D. Pretty flawed in terms of being cross-platform since they didn't port it that good aside from removing all the heavy graphics but, yeah if you like the other AE games and have someone to game with it gud.


----------



## Halloqueen

I played a good amount of Mario Strikers Charged because I got it alongside an amiibo after trading in some games I didn't want anymore. That said I've probably already reached my upper limit of skill because the Crystal Cup is much harder than the Fire Cup was even on the first match, I'm not good at this deke maneuver you're supposed to be good at, and even if I manage to beat it then I'll have to face Diddy Kong in a one-chance opportunity to unlock him, or have to retry the Crystal Cup all over again, and he has the special ability of Red Card that allows him to kick one of your players out of the match. 

While enjoyable, Mario sports games seem really unforgiving. Then again, maybe it's just this one that's difficult and I really just was not good at Golf.


----------



## Soigne

transformice unfortunately


----------



## Ivory Moon

splatoon 2 and new leaf


----------



## Thunder

Final Fantasy XV

Chocobo Hoops: Rocky Road can suck my entire ass


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Fear 2 and Lone Survivor lately.


----------



## namiieco

i'm finishing off my uh 5th persona 5 playthrough which i forgot i hadn't completed


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Shuffle. Decided to give it a try on the 3ds and it's fun, but a bit too much tutorial-y and handholding in the beginning and I wish it was more Link/trozei but yea I'mma sucker for these games so


----------



## Stalfos

Super Mario RPG.


----------



## Cheshire

Pokk?n. Again. I?m not sure why, though - I don?t even like that game .-.


----------



## John Wick

ACNL. 
It's the only game I have.


----------



## Psydye

It's been Rogue Legacy, Fear 3, Lone Survivor, Super Mario 3D Land and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon lately.


----------



## Parakoopa144

I'm playing Rayman Legends: Definitive Edition! If any of you have a Switch, PLEASE try it out!


----------



## Anactoria

I have such a backlog on so many fronts... Luckily I'm pretty behind system-wise so I only have the 3DS, PS3, and mac to worry about.

I'm in the last quarter or so of shaping my new ACNL town (I hope), and also playing Bravely Default (I loved the beginning and the novelty of the aesthetics, but it's getting terribly boring... only 25 hours in as well). I've been playing a bunch of demos to decide whether I want Tomodachi Life, FE Awakening, or Yokai Watch.

Just finished first playthrough of Journey on PS3 - ;-; so beautiful... And call me naive, but


Spoiler: Spoiler



I didn't know that the companions you meet are irl people at first, so now I feel both overjoyed and super awkward about some of my jumping around


----------



## thisistian

ACNL
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## Trebel

Anyone playing Path of Exile?
In my opinion best MMO RPG game, 5x better of Diablo 3
(maybe graphic is little lower, but gameplay, orbs system and often game updates, that's what makes PoE a better game)
If there are PoE players here, I will be happy to socialize 

An apple and a sin, it must be, my life and laughter immediately after her.
King in the Crown, sun and hail, after a night, PoE and the world, and nothing will stop you.
Give me a hand, that far the port where the house is today? Where is the street? Avenue of PoE Currency runners, GGG studio knows the way, under the sky of stars, under the sky of stars PoE Currency we buy, and everyone alone.
*Buy PoE Currency*
Luz, then blues, Pibng then Exalted orbs, East and watchman go hand in hand. Green and brown, currency and the best MMO Path of Exile in the crown. Buy them then! I buy them now! boooo are cheap, under the sky of PoE Currency we live, and each of us buys them


----------



## Nooblord

Pheonix Wright: Trials & Tribulations, Oxenfree, BotW, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Splatoon 2, AC:NL.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Right now, I'm pretty addicted to They Are Billions. It's a rogue-like RTS pc game. Dying repeatedly is part of the process of learning. This game is so frustratingly difficult yet so oddly satisfying to play, even when I die and have to start all over again.


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Currently playing Kingdom Hearts Final Mix for my 3 year old to watch. He loves watching me play video games (especially since its cartoon like xD), he gets so into it. I love his innocence. He's also a very great helper XD He would spot some heartless that i can't see and would tell me where to hit. So its more of a bonding experience than just trying to pass time xD


----------



## John Wick

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. 
I have no other games. ^_^


----------



## Keldi

Disgaea DS
Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Limon

Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga + Bowser's Minions


----------



## Stalfos

The Escapists 2. Man, this game can be so frustrating at times.


----------



## hestu

keep swapping between switch games haha--i'm playing botw, mario + rabbids, mario odyssey, skyrim, xenoblade chronicles 2, mario kart, and splatoon 2 when my connection is good enough!


----------



## Kuu_

Kid Icarus Uprising.

I tried to get back at Triforce Heroes but **** no, you know what I mean.

(edit: didn't know this forum have a filter )


----------



## shunishu

staxel ......... *help*


----------



## JCnator

I've been playing Kirby's Dream Land 3 recently, and made all the way to the second level of World 4. While it feels like a step down in terms of movement and level design when compared to Kirby's Super Star, I still had an enjoyable time with the game nonetheless.


----------



## PaperCat

monster hunter world


----------



## AccfSally

Miitopia again, I love that game!
Also Tomodachi life because I'm playing Miitopia and it makes me want to play it..

And Animal Crossing: New Leaf, sorta.


----------



## Cheren

Overwatch, ACNL, and Danganronpa V3.


----------



## Anactoria

ACNL
Bravely Default (oh, just let it be over... semi-kidding)
Skyrim teehee


----------



## Dormire

ACNL and Etrian Odyssey 5.


----------



## sunilmedapati3

CS 1.6


----------



## Romaki

Tacoma, Train Valley and GTA IV.


----------



## Ivory Moon

Story of seasons,acnl,and pokemon ultra moon


----------



## Midnight Star

acnl and pokemon ultra moon


----------



## JCnator

Over the past week, I managed to progress up to World 5 in Kirby's Dream Land 3, and collected the first spell in Secret of Mana with a bit of help from a friend of mine. I intend to continue progressing in these games soon, yet somehow I ended up being addicted to a much lesser-known Japan-exclusive SNES game called Marvelous: Another Treasure Island...









Does this picture seems familiar to you? Well, that title was the first time that Zelda director Eiji Aonuma was involved during its development. The game also heavily takes inspiration from The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, but the most obvious differences here are its larger emphasis on the puzzle-solving aspect over combat, and the fact you're controlling 3 characters ? la The Lost Vikings.

At the moment, I reached the second chapter of the game and enjoyed it quite a lot. If you'd like to learn more about the game, it's worth reading the article from Hardcore Gaming 101 about it.


----------



## Stalfos

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> ...I ended up being addicted to a much lesser-known Japan-exclusive SNES game called Marvelous: Another Treasure Island...



Ooo! I have that game for the Super Famicom. I can't read Japanese so I've only been able to play around with it a little bit. Seems like a hidden gem though.


----------



## JCnator

Stalfos said:


> Ooo! I have that game for the Super Famicom. I can't read Japanese so I've only been able to play around with it a little bit. Seems like a hidden gem though.



There are a few English translation patches for that. The one I'm currently using is published by DackR, which was released in 2016. It completely translates the game from start to finish.


----------



## Stalfos

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There are a few English translation patches for that. The one I'm currently using is published by DackR, which was released in 2016. It completely translates the game from start to finish.



I'm gonna have to check it out sometime. Thanks.


----------



## pique

AC:NL, Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask (got bored of everything else, so why not re-play my Zelda games for the tenth time?  )


----------



## Psydye

I'm replaying Metroid: Samus Returns and Iconoclasts, another fun "Metroidvania" game.


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently playing Tales of the Abyss for the Nintendo 3DS on new game plus.


----------



## Thunder

tryin to finish up nier automata


----------



## Ichigo.

Mostly grinding on Onmyoji. Managed to pull three SSRs (Aoandon, Ootengu, Yoto Hime) in my first 10 days!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thunder said:


> tryin to finish up nier automata



I really want to play that game, but I don't own a PS4 or a PC powerful enough to run it. Maybe one day!


----------



## Thunder

DJStarstryker said:


> I really want to play that game, but I don't own a PS4 or a PC powerful enough to run it. Maybe one day!



It's pretty good. I was expecting it to be a lot tougher than it is though.


----------



## Moon Witch

cattails. it’s kind of like stardew valley but you are a cat. really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Zane

Started Crystal on VC last night before bed.. I wandered around route 46 for like close to an hour defeating Geodudes and Rattatas because for some unknown (get it) reason I had it in my mind that they replaced the rare Jigglypuff you can get there in G/S with Clefairy?? Which is absolutely not the case lol finally I was like "ok even if it had a 1% encounter rate I'd have found it by now" and looked it up pbbfft


----------



## Loriii

Replaying the first Bayonetta game on Switch. I got all platinum and 100% it on Wii U years ago but feel like I've already forgotten how to play the game lol. It feels good playing everything "fresh" again.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Currently playing Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright, Conquest, Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. Haven?t finished any of them so I won?t start Awakening just yet. Also trying to 3 star all cups in Mario Kart.


----------



## Midnight Star

Currently playing fantasy life, mk 8, and story of seasons


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. If anyone still plays gen 6, hit me up ^^


----------



## dreamii

Fantasy Life, trying to hit level 50 for Origin Island.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. If anyone still plays gen 6, hit me up ^^



I wish but I only go up to Pokemon Pearl version rn xDD rip


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> I wish but I only go up to Pokemon Pearl version rn xDD rip



rip if that wifi was still up without homebrew i'd join lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug

playing Zelda breath of the wild and stuck on the "stranded on the island" i keep panicking...i didn't realize that i rely on the weapons and garments too much to battle and get killed with one small arrow shot without my armor...aaarrgghh


----------



## Minto

I've been playing a loooot of League of Legends lately


----------



## arkitty

Monster Hunter World


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. I check on my NL stuff so so they don't move but I can't do anything til September in my game and it's only mid-August atm so.


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently playing Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones. Currently on chapter 12 of Ephraim's route.


----------



## Octaviian

I've been playing Star Wars Battlefront 2 a lot lately. I alternate between that and Stardew Valley


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Terraria again lately as well as getting back into Freedom Planet...fans of Sonic should definitely check that game out!


----------



## Alienfish

Some Ultra Moon, figured it might be a better place to try and get a shiny weather trio, or i don't know


----------



## JCnator

Lately, I've been playing another Super Famicom title called Sutte Hakkun, and cleared every stage up to World 7. It's a puzzle platformer where your main character absorbs objects and deposit them, so he could reach Rainbow Crystals.

Having a limited amount of set pieces throughout the entire game makes for interesting level design, but can also cause frustration in certain situations. Thankfully, the Quick Save and Quick Load function (basically save state) render these moments less annoying.


----------



## Katelyn

Fire Emblem Warriors. Working on getting everyones crests/maxing them out and then S ranks on all History mode levels...boy is it taking forever


----------



## Stalfos

Balloon World in Super Mario Odyssey. Star Level 38.


----------



## Zane

Finished the league in Crystal so now I'm going for that shiny Celebi, I'll get it if it kills me.  But I can only do like 100 resets at a time before I get bored/need to do something else so I get the feeling it's gonna be awhile. pbft


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Fire Emblem Birthright, Awakening, and Heroes.
Just finished recruiting all kids in Birthright so can finally progress with story. Should be finishing the game pretty soon.
Told myself I won’t start another FE game until I finished Birthright since I’m also playing Conquest and Path of Radiance, but couldn’t resist and started Awakening anyways.


----------



## Nyx6991

Been playing quite a few games lately, but main ones are: Rock Band 4, Pokemon Ultra Moon, Monster Hunter World, Fortnite Battle Royale, The Crew, and Call of Duty WW2. Trying to get back into Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## brutalitea

Subnauticaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SoulEaterEvans

Currently playing Skyrim on PS4, I've gotten addicted to it, and I need help


----------



## Psydye

I'm stuck on Freedom Planet so am playing Axiom Verge right now, quite possibly one of the best Metroidvanias out there! Hopefully this time I can get all the items....unlikely though.


----------



## Garrett

Fire Emblem Warriors Switch and Professor Layton & the Azran Legacy 3DS.


----------



## hestu

skyrim on switch!


----------



## Loriii

A lot right now 

Nintendo Switch:
Doom (second run)
Mario+Rabbids: Kingdom Battle (second run)
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (a year later and still haven't finished it)
Splatoon 2
Bayonetta 1 
Kirby Star Allies

3DS:
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga + Bowser's Minions
Metroid: Samus Returns


----------



## Zireael

I finished up NieR:Automata, ending E moved me to tears. Amazing game, definitely one of my top 5, even though playing both Gestalt and Automata back to back crushed me. It was a fantastic experience, I'm so glad I finally wrapped those up.

I'm debating what to play next. I'm thinking I should play Samus Returns, but I think I might replay Final Fantasy VIII or IX, since I bought them in the Steam sale and I'm feeling like some nostalgia lately.


----------



## Laureline

Just started playing Neir:Automata, overwhelming to say the least. Can't wait to play 9s and hack for some weapons.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Acnl, splatoon 2, and legend of Zelda triforce heroes


----------



## Moon Witch

night in the woods

gregg rulz ok


----------



## easpa

Picked Fire Emblem Echoes up again recently. Made it to Act 4 last time so hopefully I'll get it finished soon enough.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I'm one boss battle away from beating the game, and then I can start over in New Game+.


----------



## V-drift

Currently playing

The Legend of Kay: Anniversary edition (PS3)
Claire (PS Vita)
Pokemon Crystal
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Dissidia Duodecime

OMG, so much i am playing at the same time to completion. x.x


----------



## Alessa

GTA, Dota 2 and Sonic Mania. Super combo


----------



## Psydye

Bought Kero Blaster and Sonic Mania recently so am enjoying those!


----------



## tiffanistarr

I'm playing Tales of Symphonia for the first time, Detective Pikachu, and I'm replaying Earthbound.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm currently doing my 3rd playthrough of Final Fantasy VIII (8).


----------



## tokkio

lmao im playing FE fates (conquest route this time) for the millionth time and also striving to finallu finish landscaping my ACNL town 

.. even if i just bought FF XV for ps4, and havent even finished Horizon Zero Dawn yet l m a o


----------



## dedenne

been playing Celeste a lot, lots of fun


----------



## Jade_Amell

Playing Overwatch, World of Warcraft and Ultra Moon atm. <3


----------



## Psydye

Started up Alan Wake's American Nightmare. Loving it so far! Also playing a fair bit of Axiom Verge(fantastic Metroidvania btw) and Doom 3.


----------



## ellarella

Caves of Qud. what a game! it's growing into becoming my desert island game. i feel like i'll never get to see everything it has to offer (thanks in large to its use of procedural generation)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Socom 2, Pubg Mobile, Forces of Freedom mobile


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently on a New Game Plus with Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I can't explain the hold this game has over me, but I am officially beyond obsessed with it.

I wanna say it's largely because I heart Tora so much.


----------



## Iris Mist

Currently going between Ultra Moon, Horizon Zero Dawn, Minecraft and Fortnite. Minecraft I mostly play online with my boyfriend.


----------



## Psydye

Been mostly playing Pokemon SoulSilver and Monster Tale lately.


----------



## glasspandabear

I'm currently playing Roblox


----------



## Alienfish

Ragdoll Cannon and whatever variations lol.. gotta love shooting them on target lmao


----------



## katastrophic!

right now i've mostly been playing MH:W and Etrian Odyssey IV, both of which i really enjoy (except i'm playing etrian odyssey more frequently since i'm already at a nice mark in monster hunter)


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

As of tomorrow I'll be playing Aqua Moto Racing Utopia for the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Buttonsy

I'm attempting to finish my playthrough of Pokemon Gold, doing post-game Pokemon X stuff, and doing some general breeding and trading on Pokemon Sun.


----------



## L0g1c

Replaying entire Professor Layton series... Must leave no puzzle unsolved!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Rayman Legends (for Switch)


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Night in the Woods, The Darkside Detective, Cursed Castilla, and Ori and the Blind Forest.


----------



## cornimer

I finally got Stardew Valley. I'm slowly getting addicted to it...I'm broke and terrible at fishing but it's really fun


----------



## Claudin

WoW. Can't splurge ?30 on Legion or BfA, so I'm just grinding a nice PvP transmog for everyone's favourite, Worgen "Cataclysm-wasn't-that-bad" Death Knight.

Looks like the new (the other new one) OW event is gonna be out in twenty-odd days, so I'll be back to playing that soon.


----------



## Ryumia

Currently playing Animal Crossing New Leaf. I was able to get my town tree high enough to sell my town. I'm planning to start over my town again since I'm not liking my current town.


----------



## Alienfish

Vampnessa said:


> I finally got Stardew Valley. I'm slowly getting addicted to it...I'm broke and terrible at fishing but it's really fun



..get a fishing mod or it will be impossible..trust me.

also wario land 3! one of my fave platformers and a true gbc pearl. i love how brutal it is in its simplicity though.

and might roll into town later to get SoS: ToT if they still have it on sale.


----------



## Envy

Persona 5. It's a new franchise for me, and so far I'm loving it.

I've also been playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe online and some The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection.


----------



## matt

I'm playing Phoenix Wright Spirits of Justice
Just finishing off the first trial now with Rohl and Alhbi


----------



## Psydye

Sheila said:


> ..get a fishing mod or it will be impossible..trust me.
> 
> also *wario land 3! one of my fave platformers and a true gbc pearl*. i love how brutal it is in its simplicity though.
> 
> and might roll into town later to get SoS: ToT if they still have it on sale.



Preach it! I love the Wario Land series.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Preach it! I love the Wario Land series.



2 was pretty meh in comparison but enjoyable. 4 was continuing the silly road a bit especially with the CDs and weird bosses but I felt they took it too seriously in a few ways, hm. 

Anyway, I got ToT: SoS in the end and I hella love it. I like the slow pace of it since you won't hit that wall too fast


----------



## Araie

Final Fantasy 15. I’m on Chapter 14 right now, and oh my gosh it is so, so good.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Animal Crossing: New Leaf... Big surprise, huh? I'm redecorating my house today. After that, some Flipnote Studio 3D, and maybe a little bit of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## dedenne

splatoonnnn 2222


----------



## matt

GTA V on PS4
Nothing ATM on switch
Train simulator GWE on Xbox
Animal crossing New leaf 3ds-2
Phoenix wright spirits of justice main 3ds


----------



## geetry

Replaying Mother 3 for my yearly replay. Missed it so much.


----------



## matt

geetry said:


> Replaying Mother 3 for my yearly replay. Missed it so much.



Is it in English?


----------



## AndroGhostX

Helldivers on PS4 or PC
Legend of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild on Wii U - I took a really long break after getting to the last part of the 2nd DLC, so recently I have started playing it and beat the main story of the DLC and just finished getting all of the pictures except ones that I have to buy as I missed them (not a whole lot left), so when I play again I plan to do side quests from the new DLC and continue to find Koroks (at like 326 lol).
Animal Crossing New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo on 3DS (obviously) - Finished rennovating my 2nd town and am working on my first town : D


----------



## Liability

i recently started Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild for the Switch. i was overwhelmed in the beginning because there was just _so much_ to do, but now i actually know how to play it and i love it

i'm also playing New Leaf, and i'm trying to get back into Pocket Camp since those loading screen errors aren't happening as much anymore


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Golden Sun on the GBA. I've been on a nostalgic trip playing GBA games. Next up is Castlevania Circle of the Moon


----------



## Ghostkid

Ive been playing detective pikachu and when i get done ill write a review on here


----------



## mitfy

breath of the wild, if you can't tell


----------



## Stalfos

Hyrule Warriors: Definitive Edition.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

All games on my NES, All games on my SNES, Ocarina of Time (3DS), Kirby Planet Robobot, ACNL


----------



## alirafami

Crysis 3,in my opinion is a beautiful game. Let's get that out of the way. There's no denying it looks stunning and you'll often stop to look around at the environment you're in. You'll likely want to play certain checkpoints over and over again to take everything in.
With that said, Crysis 3 plays just as well as the others. The A.I. isn't any smarter and make for easy targets. With the new Predator Bow that allows you to kill without going out of Stealth, you'll often feel overpowered and maybe even cheap. If you're only interested in the Single Player experience, you're in for a short ride. Crysis Vets will likely play the Campaign a few times to find all the hidden goodies and Nanosuit upgrades but for casual players that will play this once, you'll be paying for the beauty, not the substance.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Persona 5. I've had it for months, but I typically only have like 30 minutes to an hour of free time a week and it's taking painfully long to beat. I'm not even half way throuh it yet, at 40 hours of gameplay. *sigh*


----------



## Midoriya

Nuzlocke Challenges for both Pokemon White 2 and Pokemon Black 2... I’m before the fourth gym on White 2 and after the first gym on Black 2.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've been playing a lot of the GameCube Animal Crossing lately. I've also been playing a little New Leaf, some Splatoon 2 (mainly just for Splatfests lately), and I recently re-played Luigi's Mansion for the first time in years.


----------



## Lyraa

Started master mode on Breath of the Wild not long back, so I'm playing a little bit of that. I'm also playing Stardew Valley, recently got obsessed with it again, and of course, I play New Leaf for about half an hour, give or take.


----------



## Katelyn

I'm currently trying to 100% Bayonetta 2


----------



## ESkill

Playing some Co-op Hyrule Warriors with my husband. Got back into Breath of the Wild. And I just picked up Ni No Kuni 2 so I'm gonna start that next week.


----------



## Midoriya

5 gym badges and at Chargestone Cave now on my White 2 Nuzlocke Challenge.


----------



## Psydye

Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon. Reminds me a lot of Castlevania III.


----------



## Moon Witch

stardew valley and minecraft


----------



## Zane

Think I'm gonna start Yellow version tomorrow, I bought it so long ago I forgot I had it (been wasting so much time resetting for shiny Celebi instead )


----------



## betta

was playing earlier with my cousins super smash bros on the Wii u, then I played tekken 7 lol


----------



## Katelyn

Xenoblade Chronicles 2


----------



## Zireael

Detroit: Become Human was really great. I found a lot of parallels between it and Nier: Automata, only much more realistic, but I suppose it is a concept that's been explored a lot lately. It's something I seem to really enjoy.

I've been playing FFVI on and off for a couple weeks now, I think I'm almost halfway through. It's pretty good, I can see why it's considered a classic for the franchise. The characters are all very likable and the music is excellent.


----------



## calamitybot

I've been playing pocket camp nonstop recently. I'm in class and hiding my phone behind my laptop, lol. I've also been playing fortnite in my friends basement when we hang out after school. It's pretty fun when you have others to play it with!


----------



## Sakura625

I recently got the switch version of Stardew Valley, it's so relaxing to play （?∇｀ ）


----------



## hestu

I've been playing a lot of BotW and Rocket League on Switch, but I'd like to start playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2! Maybe once I finish BotW again haha


----------



## Midoriya

Working on a Lunatic Classic file of Fire Emblem Awakening since because of some transfer error, my old files are gone.  Currently at The Midmire (Chapter 10) with every unit recruitable recruited so far, and everyone alive.


----------



## Minto

I finally got around to playing Stardew Valley even though my boyfriend bought it for me like 2-3 months ago and now I've been playing it nonstop for the past 24 hours lol


----------



## calamitybot

I'm in my friends basement, and we're taking turns playing Sonic Generations on the xbox one. It's a really fun game to play with one or two people!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m currently playing NHL 18


----------



## Amarise

Minto said:


> I finally got around to playing Stardew Valley even though my boyfriend bought it for me like 2-3 months ago and now I've been playing it nonstop for the past 24 hours lol



Is that similar to or a part of Harvest Moon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Currently playing ACNL, Pokemon (Y, Heart Gold, and ORAS), and Rune Factory 4.


----------



## Midoriya

Still on Chapter 14 of Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic].  I have all the characters up to this point, so now I’m focused on saving the children (oh, the poor children.  Lmao).


----------



## leenaby

Trying to get myself into Pokemon Sun and Ultra Sun although my progress on the former is very slow as I haven't had much time to play it yet I'm still trying to charge through the game and finish it. 

I'm also trying to finish the side games of the Kingdom Hearts series that I have currently since I haven't finished them and still high on the hype that E3 bought along with it. Almost done with Birth By Sleep but still working on Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Currently my backlog is looking like:
Zelda: Breath Of The Wild (Switch) - Finally started playing this and I'm slowly making progress. Left the Great Plateau and I'm headed to Kakariko Village.
Pokemon Black 2 (Nintendo DS) - Doing a Nuzlocke challenge on a randomized rom. Made it to Mistralton City and I'm grinding a bit before I go for the 6th Gym Badge.


----------



## Romaki

Rise of the Tomb Raider. I'm currently 17 hours in and apparently it only takes 13 hours to get through the campaign, so I'm curious if I'm close. But I have to backtrack and do the tombs and missions I haven't done before because I don't want to miss achievements in a game I will never ever be able to complete. I'd like to get another 100% save file in a modern TR though.

I also picked up Darkest Dungeon today because it's cheap right now and I can't wait for the Steam summer sale backlog...


----------



## Noir

Between Neverwinter Online, Detective Pikachu, Animal Crossing: New Leaf I'm not sure what else. x:

I kinda have been ignoring my other games, but occasionally play the core games of Pokemon. xD;


----------



## DJStarstryker

Been playing Secret of Mana on my SNES Classic lately. I never played this back in the day, so kinda nice to do so now.


----------



## Laureline

Started horizon zero dawn this week. Such a great game so far.


----------



## Bosmer

Monster hunter world, nabbing those gold crowns and Vaal Hazak gamma armour.


----------



## Soigne

Pok?mon Ultra Moon.


----------



## Thunder

Fire Emblem: Echoes, I picked it up a couple months back but never really got around to it (Comparing Hidari to the small samples of Three Houses we got makes me sad tho)



Spoiler



Tried to lower Delthea's health to the point where she couldn't cast any spells, otherwise she would've murdered my team after warping behind me.

Technically worked because Python, who's missed like 80% of the shots he takes destroyed her with a goddamn critical hit.


----------



## Alienfish

Got Tetris Ultimate for my 3ds today, so recently that. Shame they removed the OG Tetris 3ds game because yeah boii it looks so much nicer but heck this has potato garbage so i'm good lol


----------



## Sonja

Style Boutique 2 (Fashion Foward) I'm in love!! I try to unclock everything then I'll jump into the third game Styling Star!


----------



## Psydye

Started playing Night In the Woods Again. Going for different choices this time.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sonja said:


> Style Boutique 2 (Fashion Foward) I'm in love!! I try to unclock everything then I'll jump into the third game Styling Star!



Still pretty annoyed that Styling Star is digital only. I will probably buy it eventually, but I'm hoping it'll go on sale.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm playing Omega Ruby right now. Been breeding for a female Eevee for the last hour, gone through about 10 eggs and all were male (yeah ik I'm really slow). I've got 5 more I'm gonna hatch here, hopefully I get 2 females so I can get Sylveon and Espeon.

Also secretly hoping I get a shiny eevee


----------



## Midoriya

Currently doing a Pokemon Platinum Nuzlocke Challenge.  I have four Pokemon and one gym badge so far, but we will see how things turn out against Jupiter of Team Galactic...


----------



## alienn

I just received Detroit: Become Human in the mail, tbh I wanna play as machine Connor instead of deviating just to see what happens


----------



## Croconaw

NCAA College Football 14. I’m really sad they discontinued these games due to the lawsuit against them... Hopefully, one day, there will be a new College Football game.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've been playing a lot of Darkest Dungeon and Don't Starve Together recently.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

I've been playing Minecraft and Pokemon X recently. Pokemon X is SO AMAZING


----------



## piske

Ultra Sun, Hollow Knight, Ni no Kuni II, Monster Prom, probably going to start-up Okami or FF12


----------



## DJStarstryker

Finished Secret of Mana last night. Now I need to pick another non-ACNL game to play. I REALLY should go back to Pokemon Crystal VC to catch the Pokemon I need from it. My Pokemon Bank account expires in like 2 months and I want to get those 'mons into Ultra Sun.


----------



## Halloqueen

I felt like doing another run through Pok?mon HeartGold so I've been breeding some stuff in Pok?mon SoulSilver to trade over to it because I'm not really interested in playing it the traditional way. I have also been trudging through the Victory Road in Pok?mon Platinum so I could get to the late game routes and catch a Spheal to use on the HeartGold team. I don't really enjoy Sinnoh that much because of its slow saving if you switch party members out at the PC, and because I frankly find it to be the least interesting region, so I had previously just halted there years ago. Kind of a shame we can't send Pok?mon back into the past games and can only send them forward since I could just send a Spheal from the more recent games instead. Alas.


----------



## Bosmer

Been playing va-11 Hall-a recently, never played a VN before but it is interesting.


----------



## KAnaliseY

I've been doing a speed run through Pokemon Black 2- I highly recommend picking up a Riolu early in the game and teaching it Aura Sphere, Ice Punch (Move Tutor), Dark Pulse (via remember tutor), and Psychic (TM). It works _wonders_. 

On top of that, I've been playing Pokemon HeartGold/Soulsilver (I'm basically just exploring every corner of the map), Kid Icarus (although the controls are really uncomfortable for a lefty like me, even with adjusting), Animal Crossing (duh), Pokemon Ultra Sun, the Ocarina of Time (3DS), and Yo Kai Watch: Psychic Specters. I'm also currently grinding contests in Pokemon Platinum, just so I can get the gorgeous royal ribbon in the Resort Area. I like to complete everything there is to do in a game- especially the Pokemon games (I've played each main game  at least 10 times), which is a huge reason why I'm not playing Breath of the Wild yet. 

Yo Kai Watch is super hard, but also pretty fun at the same time! It's definitely NOT like Pokemon at all, and there's so much more to explore post-boss. In fact, the storyline's end is practically the beginning of the game.


----------



## amazonevan19

I just picked up Owlboy - it's a title I've been eyeing for a while and finally decided to pull the trigger when it went on sale on the eShop. Absolutely magical game. I usually don't give in to indie game hype and have heard conflicting opinions on some of the big popular indies out there - but Owlboy is one I've seen near universal acclaim for and I have to agree, the hype is warranted.


----------



## Psydye

Bought Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy and have been playing that.


----------



## Grawr

Doki Doki Literature Club. I went in almost completely blind, and so far I'm really curious as to where it's gonna go.


----------



## Lethalia

I'm going through the Uncharted series for the first time (yeah I know I'm late) while I wait for Detroit: Become Human to arrive in the mail. It's been a long wait...


----------



## shunishu

Hollow Knight is a lot of fun.. such a pretty and mysterious game & Splatoon2


----------



## Psydye

Valdis Story: Abyssal City.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Been getting a ton of mileage out of my NES Classic. Played Bubble Bobble co-op and got to the last boss. That thing is just stupid. Made a save state so I can try it again tomorrow. This is a game I always wanted to play as a kid, so pretty neat I can play it now.


----------



## Romaki

I've been trying to 100% Party Hard, but the last achievements just won't unlock. I'm also into the middle of playing The Talos Principle, but I have no motiviation to finish like 50 more puzzle just to get to an ending that couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## Hayleigh_1

Currently I have really become addicted to ACNL so I don?t play many games on my pc or PS4 anymore however I really want to get into a lot of the games I was playing previously. I want to continue playing farcry 5 which I didn?t get to finish and bioshocj 2 which I am really looking forward to getting into again!


----------



## yipyip

I just finished playing Journey for the 100th time but I love it so much so I'll probably never stop. Other than that I'm playing Stardew Valley and the Sims. Though, I need to finish playing Borderlands and Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Psydye

Just beat Super Mario World again for the hell of it. Not sure what I'm gonna play now.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Just beat Super Mario World again for the hell of it. Not sure what I'm gonna play now.



ohh god that balloon flying level is hell.. i know it's extra but still rude boi ninty lol


----------



## Dormire

ACNL aaaand, uh, hmm. Miitopia/Tomodachi Life!


----------



## lycaena

Still on the way of getting that platinum trophy for Nier:Automata and also WoW/ACNL :’)


----------



## Flare

Twilight Princess HD.

Recently finished that sidequest where you have to take a barrel of hot springwater to a Goron... oh god I absolutely hated it.


----------



## Alienfish

WarioWare Gold (3DS)


brb rolling toilet paper and picking noses


----------



## Romaki

Currently playing Slay the Spire and Moonlighter. I'm 77 hours into Slay the Spire and try to win with every character and unlock as many achievements as I can, but I just started Moonlighter today and I absolutely love it. It's feels like a nice Nintendo game (which it kinda is considering it'll get a Switch release). You run a shop. You get to price the items, you can upgrade your shop and the town. You have to enter a dungeon and fight to get items to sell. Of course you can also use the items to upgrade your sword and get armor, but no one expects the shopkeeper to explore the secret of the dungeon and become a hero himself...

I can almost defeat the first boss, but I'd be perfectly fine with just playing the game as a shopkeeping simulation. Sadly there's nothing really else to do inside the town (it only exists to explore the mysterious dungeons), but the game is really nice. During the day you sell your wares to the warriors and at night you fight your own way through them. I already love it and I only played 4 hours.


----------



## xTurnip

yipyip said:


> I just finished playing Journey for the 100th time but I love it so much so I'll probably never stop. Other than that I'm playing Stardew Valley and the Sims. Though, I need to finish playing Borderlands and Dragon Age Origins.



Journey is such an amazing game. There's something about it that always brings lots of emotions out of me. I completed the entire game once with (I think) the same person and it was sad when we weren't together anymore.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I'm currently playing a heap of games at the moment and just play whatever I feel like on the day

Animal Crossing New Leaf (Just restarted my town)
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time (3DS)
Kirby Planet Robobot
Motorsport Manager Mobile 3
Pokemon Ultra Sun (Post-game)
Pokemon Omega Ruby (Post-Post-Game)


----------



## DJStarstryker

Riedy said:


> Currently playing Slay the Spire and Moonlighter. I'm 77 hours into Slay the Spire and try to win with every character and unlock as many achievements as I can, but I just started Moonlighter today and I absolutely love it. It's feels like a nice Nintendo game (which it kinda is considering it'll get a Switch release). You run a shop. You get to price the items, you can upgrade your shop and the town. You have to enter a dungeon and fight to get items to sell. Of course you can also use the items to upgrade your sword and get armor, but no one expects the shopkeeper to explore the secret of the dungeon and become a hero himself...
> 
> I can almost defeat the first boss, but I'd be perfectly fine with just playing the game as a shopkeeping simulation. Sadly there's nothing really else to do inside the town (it only exists to explore the mysterious dungeons), but the game is really nice. During the day you sell your wares to the warriors and at night you fight your own way through them. I already love it and I only played 4 hours.



I've been wondering how Moonlighter compares to Recettear (the game Moonlighter was inspired by). I love Recettear and it's actually become one of my all-time favorite video games. Maybe I need to check out some Let's Plays of Moonlighter.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Been playing Salt and Sanctuary lately along with Pokemon Platinum (just got the latter as an early b day present). Working on soft resetting for a starter in it. Finally got a hunt done in Pokemon Gold, shiny Totodile showed up recently. Still working on getting a shiny Cyndaquil in Silver version. Been playing some Pokemon Colosseum tonight along with Pokepark 2 (this one is a rental, like it so far) and some Wii Sports.


----------



## Psydye

Azure Striker Gunvolt, 20XX, and Ghostly Matter.


----------



## Markiemania95

New Leaf, Omega Ruby, Sun, Moon and Ultra Sun since I joined this site and started trading, but before then it was Splatoon 2, Samus Returns and Sonic Mania Plus. Finished the last one, but the other two are incomplete. Still need to actually start Detective Pikachu too.


----------



## Midoriya

Playing Fire Emblem: Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic] again where I left off.  I’m having trouble with Paralogue 10 (Severa), so I may make a thread asking for help with it.


----------



## Romaki

Started Yakuza 0 yesterday as many people did.


----------



## Midoriya

Decided to put off Fire Emblem for now and start up another Nuzlocke Challenge, this time on Pokemon X, after all.  Once/if I lose the challenge, I’ll go back to Fire Emblem then.


----------



## Midoriya

Well, the challenge went south, and I really don’t feel like playing FE: Awakening still, so I’m resuming my Xenoblade Chronicles 3D playthrough after all this time.  My team is level 47, and I haven’t even faced Metal Face seriously yet, so I’m probably going to utterly destroy him in battle, lol.  I just hope the side quests don’t take forever (also hoping I don’t have many left I can do at this point).

Also, for some reason I’m in Tephra Cave? ... this is going to be interesting, lmao


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

On my 3DS, I've temporarily ditched my New Leaf town to play WarioWare Gold. Trying to get 100% completion.
On my Switch, I've been playing Fortnite (I'm complete trash at it, and I know it's a game mostly for little kids, don't make fun of me please.) and Pok?mon Quest.
On my Wii, I've been playing games from the completely dead MySims series.


----------



## Trip_Away

Seriously,i love this game.


----------



## Dormire

世界樹の迷宮X (Sekaijuu no Meikyuu X [Cross])
or Etrian Odyssey X!


----------



## Alienfish

Started up New Leaf again, and the occasional WarioWare Gold in between... Those gyro controls can **** it though.


----------



## Marzi

Currently I am playing:
- Splatoon 2
- ACNL
- Destiny 2
- AND IT WILL BE MONSTER HUNTER WORLD whooooooop! Finally on computer *cries in german*
- Hollow Knight with ma lovely bf (I like to see him dieing)


----------



## Hellfish

Many games so here I go ^-^

-No mans sky on PC (Absolutely amazing after the NEXT update)
-Octopath traveller
-Mario Odyssey
-Zelda:BOTW
-Jurassic World Evolution
-Enter the Gungeon
-Redout
-Fallout 3
-Crash Bandicoot N. Sane trilogy
-SYNTHETIK
-Hollow Knight
-Mario Kart 8
-Fallout 4
-killing floor 2
-Fallout New Vegas
-Stardew valley

And yes I am playing all of those games (at least a few hours during this week on and off)


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

I've been playing FFXIV a lot ^^; I still have to get the birds/dogs from trials and MH crossover started today so I have to farm scales (I haven't tried Rhatalos ex though) ;; I also need to level my weaver so I can start moogle/namazu quests :'D

I sometimes play Persona 5 too if I bother to get the disc (but I always feel like I'll break it since the steelbook case doesn't have the clicky thing so it pops out??), but I've been stuck in Shido's palace where you have to fight Akechi so I kinda gave up on finishing that game >.<

If not those I'll usually play Tales of Zestiria/Berseria c:


----------



## Tao

Played a lot of Dark Souls 3 recently. When I get back from holiday I'm gonna finish up the rest of the Ringed City and start NG+.

Was playing Divinity Original Sin 2 but I dropped it since the Definitive Edition is coming out sometime this month. Would rather play through with the Definitive Edition extras than sink presumably about another 60 hours into it (judging by how long it took me to finish the first one at least).

Blasted through the Crash Bandicoot N.Sane Trilogy. Was fun, but disappointed that it was like 1000% easier than people made it out to be...I dunno, maybe it's because I never left 3D platformers whilst this is a lot of peoples first in a long long time, obviously making them rusty with the genre.

And jumping in and out of Overwatch. Hammond is fun I guess.


----------



## GeorgeTR

Guild Wars 2.! addiction has started to come back in full force when I've read the updated info about dungeons and instanced stuff and WVW.


----------



## Zireael

Monster Hunter World (PC). I've waited so long for this, and I'm addicted as I expected. I get sucked into MH games soooo easily, this one even more so due to the immersive environments and the sheer amount of things to do right off the bat. There's nothing more enjoyable than just exploring the ancient forest and watching the wildlife while out completing bounties at your own pace.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm replaying Zelda Twilight Princess for the Wii on my Wii U (thank goodness for backwards compatibility). It's my childhood game and my gosh, it still plays the same way I remembered. I completely forgot about the wii remote gimmick where it played different sounds depending on your action. Midna's laugh surprised me a little when I heard it.


----------



## Bosmer

Recently bought Fallout 4 on PC. Had it on PS4 but going to get rid of it and romance Piper again, she disappeared from the game completely on the ps4 one. ;-;


----------



## dimicrow

A Hat in Time, I got it in a humble bundle and I love it


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I'm currently playing through Super Mario Kart on my SNES Classic. I've only got the special cup to go in 150CC but it's pretty hard


----------



## Romaki

Been playing Papers Please and set my mind on earning all achievements. I'm one playthrough and 4 hours away from it. After that I want to go through The Walking Dead series to get my choices on PC before the last episode of 4 is released, but I've been avoiding that for like a year now tbh. I also started VA-11 Hall-a which I should finish before forgetting everything and I have my daily sessions of Slay the Spire too, why aren't there more hours in a day?? ;w;


----------



## dedenne

shantae (original)

this game is literally already harder than a ?50 game

- - - Post Merge - - -

shantae (original)

this game is literally already harder than a ?50 game

- - - Post Merge - - -

oof


----------



## rhinoo

We happy few


----------



## Alienfish

Persona Q. Gunna get ma'self hyped up for Q2 man. It better come to all regions with nice lil LE's!!


----------



## Pluto-Sama

Rainbow Six Siege and Pokemon ORAS


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Tails Adventure, Super Metroid and Super Castlevania IV mostly via virtual console. Also been playing a lil bit of Skylar  and Plux: Adventure On Clover Island.


----------



## AquaStrudel

the new spiderman game!!


----------



## Psydye

Oops! Forgot I already mentioned the games in my previous post. Derp!


----------



## Dormire

Fire Emblem Heroes!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

I’m currently trying to beat SMG2 and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire


----------



## moonlightxo

I'm playing ACNL, I'm on CT talking to a very nice girl


----------



## Stone Cold

I started Dragon Quest VIII yesterday. This game was originally a PS2 game, but I'm playing the 3DS version of it. 

I normally don't play JRPGS, but was recommended this one so I said "eh why not". It's by Square Enix, so if you guys liked games like Final Fantasy, Chrono trigger and Secret of Mana I'm sure you'd enjoy this one as well. I don't think the Dragon Quest series sells very well outside of Japan, though?


----------



## Romaki

Just finished The Banner Saga and will jump into The Banner Saga 2 as soon as possible. c:


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Just started playing Xenoblade Chronicles (the 3DS version). I'd never even heard of the series before XC2, and considering I played that one for almost 500 hours...I expect to have a similar experience with this one.


----------



## Chouchou

Started New Leaf today for the 1039042589x time. I'm also playing some Legend of Zelda Botw and I'm eagerly waiting for the Red Dead Redemption 2 release date. I'm sure I will play that for many hours when it comes out.


----------



## Psydye

Just started Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition  despite having it on Steam for quite some time! I bought it as it was described as a Metroidvania and while I wouldn't say it fully lives up to that label so far(then again I'm still pretty damn fresh at the beginning), I'm enjoying it so far!


----------



## Romaki

Picked up and started Night in the Woods and A Hat in Time since my last post. Don't know why, but they're both great.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been alternating between Star Wars Battlefront II, Overwatch, and Fortnite. So pretty much a lot of mainstream titles right now. I've been wanting to play Pokemon Emerald after watching my friend do a nuzlocke of it. I never played it before. I grew up playing Ruby which is essentially a lot of the content but I want to see what Emerald has to offer too.


----------



## Joy

Continuing my gameplay of Dragon Quest VIII


----------



## milkyi

fortnite. all day, everyday.


----------



## cIementine

finished spider-man recently. probably the best game i've ever played as well as the best spider-man movie, despite it not being a movie


----------



## Psydye

Since my sister recently bought it, I've been playing Luigi's Mansion. Nostalgia! Can't wait for the port to the 3DS as well as #3!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Psydye said:


> Since my sister recently bought it, I've been playing Luigi's Mansion. Nostalgia! Can't wait for the port to the 3DS as well as #3!



Ohh yea I remember Luigi's Mansion. It was a good game to showcase some of the graphics of the gamecube early on. loved the style.
Its a short game, so it can probably be beaten in a day or two if you play all day like I did back then lol


----------



## Romaki

Trying to complete Slay the Spire... maybe some day...


----------



## Zane

replaying Pok?mon Black for the first time in yeaarrsssss
I bought a used copy cuz I couldn't bear to restart my original one ahaha


----------



## JaredRodriguez

Advance Warfare Sometimes but right now I?m playing Pok?mon moon someone please give me some free Pok?mon


----------



## cheerleader

the world ends with you


----------



## goro

monster hunter world and pokemon super mystery dungeon! i'm over halfway done with super mystery dungeon and i've been done with the story mode of monster hunter world for a while now. i beat behemoth so that was the highlight of my week


----------



## HistoryH22

Mafia III. I love open-world games, and anything with a mob-centric story has my interest.


----------



## Reckoner

ACNL. Really, I do not play much else.


----------



## blueninjutsu

The Wolf Among Us. Super addicting, like every other Tell-Tale game.


----------



## midnightdreams

mayorcindy said:


> The Wolf Among Us. Super addicting, like every other Tell-Tale game.



Yes!

Similarly, Game of Thrones. This is already packing a punch and I'm just one in, so that's exciting I guess.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Started playing MapleStory 2 recently. That's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Psydye

I've been playing Super Mario 3D Land lately. Waiting for my mom to give me the money she owes me so I can get Luigi's Mansion for the 3DS and possibly Captain Toad.


----------



## AmeliaNaut

maple story 2!!! its so fun and the character customization is actually god tier. i mean just look at my character !!! i am so inlove !


----------



## Chris

_Detroit: Become Human._

Finally caved when I saw it on sale for ?27 down from ?50. Adore it. Completed my first play-through a couple of days ago and excited to play it again making different choices.


----------



## Romaki

I'm trying to get through RiME and RWBY, got stuck on the latter a little.


----------



## HistoryH22

I've been playing _Killing Floor 2_ with a friend the past couple of days. Tonight I start _Resident Evil: Biohazard_, though! Beyond excited to finally play it. I've been looking for a good horror game for quite a while.


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles. Game is hard as balls!


----------



## Alienfish

_Monster Hunter Stories_

I really like it and while some sub quests things are confusing it's great!


----------



## Psydye

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. Possibly the best in the series!


----------



## koopasta

I'm playing Splatoon 2 like I always do lol


----------



## Marte

Pokemon Platinum. I've had it for years on a cartridge that contains several games, just started this last night. Idk why I haven't played it sooner ✿


----------



## Romaki

Just started HITMAN (2016). Never played a Hitman title before, but I really enjoy it. Really nice social engineering puzzles where you need to get familiar with different buildings, I really like that there's no time pressure and you might just miss 1 option out of 20 if you don't go to a certain place within 30 minutes. Total recommendation to everyone.


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm currently in the early portion of a run through Pok?mon Ultra Moon. I was interested in the Ultra Spooky Cup online competition that The Pok?mon Company was running this weekend since the reward is a shiny Mimikyu, so I spent last week breeding Pok?mon and EV training them to use for a team. I competed in the required amount of matches, and I'm just a little bit past the first Trial in the main game.


----------



## Bosmer

Gone back to playing Terraria after a long time. Managed to defeat the destroyer mechanical boss but seem to be having some trouble with the twins and skeletron prime so I may need to change a few things.


----------



## Snowesque

New Leaf of course! I play Yume 2kki sometimes too.


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Luigi's Mansion (3DS), Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker and The Messenger lately.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished my Nuzlocke Challenge run of Omega Ruby and back to playing Xenoblade Chronicles 3D.  Still in Agniratha, but I’m hoping to beat the game by the end of this year.


----------



## HistoryH22

Playing through _The Walking Dead: The New Frontier_ tonight. I've been needing a good story game lately and it was on sale. Hard to say no to that!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Breath of the Wild on Switch. Played it on Wii U previously (never 100%), got the Switch one and playing it again. What a great game!

Mario Odyssey is on hold right now for BOTW, as well as Monster Hunter Generations Ultimate. Playing NieR Automata once and awhile on the side.


----------



## Sweetley

I'm playing right now Splatoon 2.

Just finished the main story and now try my luck with Salmon Run.


----------



## Romaki

Finally learned how to play Cities: Skylines after a lot of fails. : D


----------



## Stalfos

Minecraft. Sometimes I just get the urge to play it.


----------



## Matt0106

Currently playing Skyrim (Switch) with a Gamecube controller because my Joy-Cons are wack so I'm waiting for new ones. I can't toggle to third-person, shout or sheathe my weapon... But other than that, it's working out pretty good so far. I mean, not many people get to say they got to play Skyrim with a Gamecube controller lol xD


----------



## PuffleFuzz

I have like, 3 games I'm currently playing

-Fallout 4 
-Skyrim
-ACNL


----------



## CeeJay

I was playing FFXV! ...Until my Xbox shut down right when Ignis was finished making me food...


----------



## HistoryH22

I played a bit of _Spyro: Reignited Trilogy_ inbetween writing my essay earlier. Oh my goodness it is such a nostalgia trip. The fact that you can turn on the original soundtrack makes me so utterly happy. Ahhh a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Captain Toad lately. May start up a game of Morrowind soon!


----------



## auroral

New Leaf, Apollo Justice, Stardew Valley, Splatoon 2, Lets Go Eevee and Ultra Moon!


----------



## Psydye

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind! Nostalgia sweet nostalgia!


----------



## Raayzx

Nowadays playing ssb 3ds and beating random ppl's *****


----------



## ali.di.magix

Currently playing Pikmin 3 on the Wii U. We've had the game for ages and it kinda interested me seeing my brother playing it. Finally decided to pick it up and play.

Other than that, I'm playing lots of Splatoon 2 of course lmao.


----------



## Mr_Persona

nothing really I just been play boring splatoon 2 online....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bosmer

Psydye said:


> The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind! Nostalgia sweet nostalgia!



I haven't played that in years, I'm thinking about buying it on steam. I bought Oblivion a while ago for the nostalgia.


----------



## Mint

Currently playing Let's Go Eevee. Once that's completed, I'll be moving onto Okami HD.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I've been playing Undertale on the Switch and beat the Pacifist route this morning. I still feel thoroughly chastened lol.


----------



## deerprongs

I have been playing Red Dead Redemption 2 with a little bit of Mario Kart 8 and Splatoon 2 thrown into the mix. And, of course, Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

Waiting eagerly for The Last of Us Part II aaa ~


----------



## Romaki

Danganronpa V3. I just picked it up and I really missed playing a Danganronpa title. What a fantastic series, no other game could get me invested in a 30 hours visual novel (with mini games). I already enjoy the beginning more than the second game and I ended up loving the second game more than the first one, so I'm excited. Can't wait to see the ending to this one.


----------



## HistoryH22

Playing through _Soma_ right now. I love a good horror game. :')


----------



## Alienfish

monster hunter stories with a pinch of puyo puyo tetris when i feel like it ig


----------



## PuffleFuzz

Bosmer said:


> I haven't played that in years, I'm thinking about buying it on steam. I bought Oblivion a while ago for the nostalgia.



Did someone say "TES IV: Oblivion"? That was my favorite game!


----------



## Stalfos

Dead Cells. It's hard as nails!


----------



## mayorjoseph

Stalfos said:


> Dead Cells. It's hard as nails!



never heard of it!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

i'm playing smash 3DS to brush up on my fighting and work on combos. (which, admittedly, i cannot combo AT ALL)

i might also play some sims 4 in a little bit, i'm working with mods for the first time and it's so much fun. if you have any version of the sims i highly recommend using mods.


----------



## kabukitty

I?ve been playing A LOT of Red Dead Redemption 2. I?m playing more ACNL and Stardew Valley again. I used to play Skyrim all day not even that long ago and I already miss it.


----------



## Celine

The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening on the Virtual Console on the 3DS


----------



## HistoryH22

I've jumped back into _Fire Emblem: Awakening_ a bit lately. Goodness I forgot how fun the game was!


----------



## deerprongs

started replaying Red Dead Redemption 2. i've already beat it once but i want to focus on side stuff now and that 100% completion :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

but the main reason?
Arthur


----------



## Alienfish

Celine said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Link’s Awakening on the Virtual Console on the 3DS



One of my fave LoZ together with Minish Cap <3


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu mostly.  But I SHOULD be playing TWEWY: Final Remix but I'm trying to stockpile shutdown points for one of the pins I want to evolve >_> Other then that I've been massively addicted to Lumines: Remastered lately.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Currently playing Pokemon Yellow,ACNL,and Another Wonderful Life.All of them are great games and a lot of fun!


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently playing Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns. Just got my game today and liking how the game is so far. Need a break from playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf like crazy.


----------



## N e s s

I'm cuggently playing FORTNIGHT &#55357;&#57000;Attention&#55357;&#57000;ALL FORTNITE GAMERS &#55356;&#57262;&#55356;&#57262;&#55356;&#57262;, John Wick is in great danger&#55356;&#56728;, and he needs YOUR help to wipe out &#55357;&#56448; all the squads in THe tilted towers &#55356;&#57314;&#55356;&#57314;&#55356;&#57314;. To do this, he needs a gold SCAR &#55357;&#56619; and a couple of chug-jugs&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;. To help him, all he needs is your credit card number &#55357;&#56499; , and the three numbers on the back  and the expiration month and date &#55357;&#56517;. But you gotta be quick so that John can secure the bag &#55357;&#56496;, and achieve the epic victory R O Y AL


----------



## goro

club penguin rewritten



i'm having a depressive episode ok


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Ultra Sun. Got it for myself including huge ass memory card as an early xmas gift I guess so been constantly wonder trading since


----------



## LiteZ

Mario Kart 8 and Fortnite.


----------



## Raayzx

Tekken 7. I'm loving every second of this game.


----------



## Marte

BOTW. And omg I can't believe I haven't gotten this game earlier my crops are growing my skin is clear my grades are up I have 20/20 vision I'm sleeping soundly at night the sun is shining. I love this game. sh00k


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Red Dead Redemption 2. Online and Story, even though ive already done the story but there are so many things ive missed. 
amazing game 10/10


----------



## Romaki

Beholder 2. What a fantastic sequel. They got rid of all the ****ty parts and made every good element about it so much better. It went from a little management game with cool lore to an actual adventure game with a legit story.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

N e s s said:


> I'm cuggently playing FORTNIGHT ��Attention��ALL FORTNITE GAMERS ������, John Wick is in great danger��, and he needs YOUR help to wipe out �� all the squads in THe tilted towers ������. To do this, he needs a gold SCAR �� and a couple of chug-jugs����. To help him, all he needs is your credit card number �� , and the three numbers on the back  and the expiration month and date ��. But you gotta be quick so that John can secure the bag ��, and achieve the epic victory R O Y AL



9875 4835 8755 9844    162     6/29/2021

- - - Post Merge - - -



goro said:


> club penguin rewritten
> 
> 
> 
> i'm having a depressive episode ok



i feel you, same


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently playing Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns, Conception 2, and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## namiieco

revelations persona, the original play station version since i got it for free. the text font and the layout is burning my retinas lol


----------



## Stalfos

I'm gonna start my first playthrough of Freedom Planet soon. Only played the demo so far and it was great.


----------



## Snowesque

Finished Gris yesterday in five hours, it was decent, I enjoyed it.
The price is... debatable, and they kinda went about the exploration design in a way I don't like.
If anyone else has played it or is interested in it, I'm interested in hearing your opinions.


----------



## Saga

I just re-started Shin Megami Tensei IV since I never finished it on my previous playthrough. I just ordered Devil Survivor Overclocked and SMT Strange Journey Redux, so I thought I should olay SMT IV before I start on those two.

I also ordered Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance and Xenoblade Chronicles. Kingdom Hearts is going to be a Christmas gift from my mom to me, so I won't be able to play that quite yet, but I'm suuuuper excited for Xenoblade, which I bought for myself! I even got a New 3DS XL just so I could play it, as my friends recommended it so highly.


----------



## Halloqueen

Saga said:


> I just re-started Shin Megami Tensei IV since I never finished it on my previous playthrough. I just ordered Devil Survivor Overclocked and SMT Strange Journey Redux, so I thought I should olay SMT IV before I start on those two.
> 
> I also ordered Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance and Xenoblade Chronicles. Kingdom Hearts is going to be a Christmas gift from my mom to me, so I won't be able to play that quite yet, but I'm suuuuper excited for Xenoblade, which I bought for myself! I even got a New 3DS XL just so I could play it, as my friends recommended it so highly.



A friend of mine let me try (and keep) Devil Survivor since I mentioned I had never played any Shin Megami Tensei or Persona games. Afterward I bought Devil Survivor: Overclocked and got Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker for Christmas last year. I quite enjoy the Devil Survivor games, but then I enjoy tactical games. I hope you end up liking it. If you do end up liking it, I can recommend Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker as well, though while there is demon summoning there isn't the same sort of atmosphere you get from other Shin Megami Tensei games. Basically Devil Survivor: Overclocked has the better, more interesting story, while Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker has gameplay improvements that make it worth looking into.

---

Anywho, lately I have been playing Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. I also hope to get back into Animal Crossing New Leaf soon (as in this week, maybe?) so that I can adopt the few remaining villagers I need for my towns.


----------



## Saga

ZombifiedHorror said:


> A friend of mine let me try (and keep) Devil Survivor since I mentioned I had never played any Shin Megami Tensei or Persona games. Afterward I bought Devil Survivor: Overclocked and got Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker for Christmas last year. I quite enjoy the Devil Survivor games, but then I enjoy tactical games. I hope you end up liking it. If you do end up liking it, I can recommend Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker as well, though while there is demon summoning there isn't the same sort of atmosphere you get from other Shin Megami Tensei games. Basically Devil Survivor: Overclocked has the better, more interesting story, while Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker has gameplay improvements that make it worth looking into.



Thanks for the recommendation! I've also heard the same thing regarding Overclocked and Record Breaker. I chose Overclocked based on the fast that I usually enjoy games with a strong story, and also because I heard the game had a darker atmosphere and less tropey characters. I like strategy games, so hopefully it'll be up my alley!

I'm glad to hear that the QoL improvements make Record Breaker worth playing as well, though it's interesting that the atmosphere is so different from most SMT games. I'll definitely look into it more. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## lowaltitude

Tomodachi Life....... 
Idek if anyone plays it anymore but I started around the same time I started playing New Leaf & it's been a blast so far!!


----------



## RandomZeldaFan

Probably more games than I should. I've been playing Smash Ultimate too much since it came out, and I became obsessed with the adventure mode. I'm also trying to finish Super Mario Odyssey since I never got around to it. I usually check my New Leaf town once a day. I just started playing Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean again. So yeah, too many games, and I'll probably end up losing track of one or more of them.


----------



## Romaki

I got Quantum Break and I love it so freaking much. Even the live action chapters inbetween. The first episode was 30 minutes long and I was so into it the entire time, I didn't even know that it was the length of a legit series.


----------



## Soigne

Night in the Woods. This game has a special place in my heart & I absolutely love the characters and their backstories. I replay this game so much.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Saga said:


> I just re-started Shin Megami Tensei IV since I never finished it on my previous playthrough. I just ordered Devil Survivor Overclocked and SMT Strange Journey Redux, so I thought I should olay SMT IV before I start on those two.



I mean both those games you mentioned came out before SMTIV (iirc IV even having a pretty blatant reference to SJ, so... )

(also reminds me that I should get around to getting Strange Journey Redux at some point)


----------



## nanpan

Currently playing League of Legends, Don't Starve Together, and Pocket Camp!


----------



## Tee-Tee

Quite obsessed with Stardew Valley at the mo~


----------



## KnoxUK

Lately I've been addicted to playing Friday the 13th. Like I've purely played it for 2 months solid.


----------



## Sweetley

Currently playing Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy for the Nintendo Switch.

Saw the game today in the eShop for sale and thought I should get it, since the price 
was pretty good and I wanted to play it for so long now. Playing it is like a throwback 
to my childhood, where I spent hours over hours playing Crash games and got pretty 
much everytime frustrated whenever I stuck in a Level. It's so much fun to play these 
games after so many years.

So far, I beated Papu Papu and can now play as Coco, which is awesome, since she 
was (and still is) one of my favorite characters back then.


----------



## Breath Mint

Tee-Tee said:


> Quite obsessed with Stardew Valley at the mo~



I literally just started playing this today. I always thought I should play it sometime considering I loved the Harvest Moon games but I never got around to it until now.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Harvest Moon: Magical Melody! It's the first time I've played it so tbh I'm feeling a little overwhelmed, but hopefully I can get the hang of it.


----------



## raeyoung

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, although I already finished the storyline and just kinda lazing about getting other things done, like I got married already but I have yet to have a kid lmao
I am playing both Pok?mon Heartgold (just for a less serious gameplay) and Soulsilver because I want to get back my Chikorita/Meganium because I accidentally released my original in Pok?mon Bank- My main goal is to get as many ribbons on it as possible in soulsilver, then transfer it to my Diamond, stock it up on ribbons there (beating the pokemon league included for every game copy I transfer it to), then to B/W/B2/W2, X/Y, ORAS (if possible which I think it is), and finally S/M/US/UM. In Ultra Moon, I plan to take a ton of pictures with it lmao
Aside from that, I'm playing ACNL because I restarted my town a bit ago, and I want to make it really nice now that I know what I'm doing lol and eventually I'll start up my second town. It's gonna be a creepy dream town lol but yeah. I'm doing quite a bit. I plan on revisiting Minecraft later lolololol


----------



## Cheremtasy

Super Smash Bros Smash Ultimate and Breath of the Wild ;v;
I've been playing Smash way more since I got it for Christmas and I'm determined to unlock all the characters, but once I get that done I plan to play BotW more since I was working on my second file before Smash took over :'>


----------



## Romaki

I'm replaying both LA Noire and Stardew Valley on my new Switch, which is both unnecessary and fantastic. *o*


----------



## Midoriya

Finished Xenoblade Chronicles 3D last night with all seven party members maxed at 99, so now I’m going to start up my first file of Xenoblade Chronicles X on the Wii U.  Looking forward to playing it while I’m still home on Christmas Break.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently working my way through Let's Go, Eevee and still need to finish Xenoblade Chronicles 3D


----------



## Tao

Started playing Final Fantasy XIV again since a friend has joined. Started a new Lalafel character since alternate classes on my main will outlevel a newbie way too fast.

Alongside Smash Bros too. I've had fun playing in the early hours of the morning where matchmaking is at its worst and I get matched against people with a GSP like 700,000 lower than my own. It's like a whole new strange fascinating world where people just spam neutral specials and struggle to stay on the stage.


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~

Danganronpa. I promised my friend we?d both play the fourth game all night on New Years but I haven?t even finished the first one yet >-< Really need to stop putting it off and finish it all although I know the whole plot for 3/4 games so it?s not gonna be as surprising.


----------



## Ryumia

What I am currently playing at the moment is Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars. It was a game that I bought during Black Friday. Gamestop had a buy 2 pre-owned games and get 1 pre-owned game for free. So... I got this gane along with Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns and The Legend of Legacy.

Though... I do transition from Conception 2 and Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns.


----------



## graceroxx

i've been playing pokemon pearl recently. i feel like i'm back in 2007 and it's great


----------



## wumblebee

Currently playing the ace attorney trilogy and i'm obsessed


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon again.


----------



## Alienfish

Ryumia said:


> What I am currently playing at the moment is Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars. It was a game that I bought during Black Friday. Gamestop had a buy 2 pre-owned games and get 1 pre-owned game for free. So... I got this gane along with Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns and The Legend of Legacy.
> 
> Though... I do transition from Conception 2 and Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns.



Omg yes I had C2 for ps vita and it was a blast <3 yes.

had trio of towns too actually and except for all those marriage and kids events that took ages i liked it.


----------



## mirrormirror

I'm currently playing Red Dead Redemption 2 and Super Smash Bros Ultimate!


----------



## Marte

Sims 4, boi help me


----------



## Lemonsky

I'm currently trying to hatch a shiny Cleffa or Pichu in Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## carackobama

I finally started playing Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon a few days ago and I love it so far! It's the perfect mix of spooky and cute which is right up my alley.


----------



## GyakutenKibou

Im playing a Pokemon Black 2 Nuzlocke, Danganronpa 2 and Ace Attorney Dual Destinies. Also ocasionally replaying Kid Icarus Uprising. God it's such a fun game.
Gotta get the best out of these holidays haha


----------



## Romaki

Mostly Sims 4, though my lack of creativity makes me kinda feel bad in this game. ;D


----------



## Balverine

playing little dragon cafe and re-playing the metal gear solid series!


----------



## salty-

Been trying to get back into Animal Crossing itself, I've honestly been playing fallout 76 too since I got it for christmas. I've been playing a lot of binding of isaac, Fallout 4, skyrim and death road to canada. I also play Cookie run a lot on my phone.


----------



## Mr_Persona

MH4 over again and MHG


----------



## Bosmer

Got AC Odyssey while its on sale on steam, enjoying it so far and might buy Origins. I haven't played an ac game since black flag


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from Xenoblade Chronicles X to focus on the Wonderlocke of Pokemon Ultra Moon I started, mainly because I’m not going to have access to my Wii U for four to five days.



Bosmer said:


> Got AC Odyssey while its on sale on steam, enjoying it so far and might buy Origins. I haven't played an ac game since black flag



Ngl, I thought you were talking about Animal Crossing and I was so confused... lmao.  But then I realized you mean Assassin’s Creed.


----------



## Peter

Stardew Valley. Can't believe it's taken me so long to play -- it's filling a void until I wait for Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## Trundle

Peter said:


> Stardew Valley. Can't believe it's taken me so long to play -- it's filling a void until I wait for Animal Crossing Switch.



Yep, I've been playing this too! Such a fun and relaxing game.


----------



## Psydye

Recently bought Sundered and Hyper Light Drifter. Haven't played the latter yet but the first I have and it's kind of enjoyable! It is a "Metroidvania", after all!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm currently making my way through Danganronpa 1, I bought both it and 2 on sale on Steam. This game has me more invested than I thought I'd be, holy hell. It's actually super good. I'm also playing through a nice ROM hack of Pokemon Crystal called Pokemon Crystal Clear. Specifically, I'm doing a Wedlocke challenge. Oh, and of course, I've been playing Smash Ultimate on the side.


----------



## Pop-tart

Yakuza 0


----------



## oath2order

Literally right now getting my Ribbon Masters in Alpha Sapphire their battle ribbons.


----------



## LambdaDelta

warioware gold

I've played the older games so much that the newer graphics are honestly throwing me off more than I care to admit

currently just focusing on various mash league challenges, like get x score and unlock all microgames on y stages


----------



## demoness

monster boy and the cursed kingdom.  it's like shantae somewhat, if you aren't familiar with monster boy's creator, though i think it's more intended to succeed wonder boy.


----------



## Psydye

Started up a game of Hyper Light Drifter today. Aesthetics and music reminds me of Fez, which is awesome! Not really sure what's going story-wise though, guess I'll just have to tank through it and find out!


----------



## Midoriya

Have access to my Wii U again and resumed playing Xenoblade Chronicles X, woo!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've been playing a little Katamari Damacy Reroll, Super Mario Maker, Worms WMD, and my usual Animal Crossing games.


----------



## goro

smash bros ultimate, splatoon 2, and mario kart 8


----------



## MapleSilver

Right now I'm replaying Pikmin 3. It's a great game, but I really dislike its controls compared to Pikmin 2. Winged Pikmin are a great addition though.


----------



## dizzy bone

Psydye said:


> Started up a game of Hyper Light Drifter today. Aesthetics and music reminds me of Fez, which is awesome! Not really sure what's going story-wise though, guess I'll just have to tank through it and find out!



I've just started this too! It's beautiful!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

In the middle of Red Dead Redemption 2's story mode still- I know what happens and just don't want anything to happen to my big outlaw family. Not too far in on the Spyro Reignited Trilogy. And I'm still in the beginning of Assassin's Creed Odyssey.


----------



## spottedpony

ACNL and Fantasy Life. Just finished Chapter 3 in Fantasy, bought the holiday house and now need to save up dosh again. I'd like to restart my Pokemon X game because it's been ages since I've played and I'd like a fresh start, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## abbydoll

I've gotten back into playing RuneScape after not playing for almost a year. ◠‿◠


----------



## moonbyu

Fantasy Life.


----------



## Joy

I actually want to start up playing Fantasy Life again but I also want to finish Stella Glow, DQ7 and Persona Q D:
-> Currently playing Stella Glow


----------



## Sweetley

Currently playing New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe. Got the game yesterday via the eShop. I 
wanted to play a new game and since I never own a Wii U, I didn't played this game yet. So 
I thought I would give it a try and bought it. It's a fun game, I really like it. Although I have
to admit that the whole Peachette thing is still a little bit weird to me, but overall, she's a
ok character to play with. And yay, they didn't removed the Blue Toad. Wanted to play as
him and glad that he's in the game.


----------



## Cou

currently playing red dead 2 and actually almost done ;;;;; good ****


----------



## WordKnight

Currently replaying Majora's mask. It's been awhile since I last played it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Currently playing through Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair and Pokemon Black. This is my first time through Danganronpa 2, and I'm doing a Randomized Nuzlocke of Pokemon Black.


----------



## brutalitea

Destiny 2.


----------



## Tao

Fire Emblem Warriors. It's one of/possibly my favourite Warriors game at this point, I just hope there's a good amount of 'extra' content since the story mode seems like it will be somewhat short (compared to other Warriors games) and I have a feeling the 'history' chapters will only be 1 level each and there doesn't seem to be many of them, though I could be entirely wrong there...Not that the currently 20+ hours I've put into it is something to complain about, but, yano, Hyrule Warriors had tons of extra mission stuff, even if it was largely just lazily put together rehashes of stuff.


----------



## Dim

Too many games at once. :|

- - - Post Merge - - -

Probably going to start 

Tales of Vesperia though.


----------



## Midoriya

Became bored of Xenoblade Chronicles X for now and not going to have access to my Wii U soon again anyway, so switching to my Wonderlocke Challenge in Pokemon Ultra Moon and also going to attempt The Battle Tree again on Ultra Sun.


----------



## Romaki

HEARTBEAT, Catherine Classic and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe!


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Silver, on the VC. Might as well play through and get some sweets over to US whenever I guess aha.


----------



## Snowesque

Strange Telephone

It's a Yume Nikki-esque game, but a bit more limited as it's adapted from a mobile game.
I've really enjoyed it so far and have almost 100% it today besides a couple small things and endings.


----------



## Alienfish

Awesomenauts, but their servers are hella lag and disconnect so hoping I can win one more game today


----------



## Wildtown

unison league lol


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm jumping between _Orcs Must Die: Unchained_ and _Steep_ right now. Basically anything multiplayer to help me unwind.


----------



## Romaki

Q.U.B.E. 2. I really missed playing a puzzle game like that, I was quite happy to see it in a Humble Monthly. I still can't get the first game to run on my PC which makes me furious, but tbh it'd probably too bright on my eyes lol.


----------



## Zeur

Been playing Overwatch since there's new a event going on.


----------



## Sweetley

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe.

Mostly playing the online mood right now. Also trying to get the missing gold trophies.


----------



## Stalfos

Hyrule Warriors. Again. It never ends. lol


----------



## Tao

Got Kid Icarus Uprising for ?10 the other week, started playing it. 


Spoiler:  



The dialogue in the game is basically all that's pushing me through at this point, I think the gameplay itself is pretty terrible. The 'sky bits' are alright, just a Star Fox knock off, nothing special at all. The ground parts though, half of every level, they're friggin' awful to play through with the control system it forces on you. It's gimmicky for the sake of having a gimmick when pretty much any other control scheme would have been better for these parts...Again, much like Star Fox, Star Fox Zero specifically. 

The 'common' enemies largely feel like random assets thrown into the game as well with no rhyme or reason, very off putting visually. 

I'm pretty tempted to just watch a playthrough of it instead since the dialogue and character redesigns are so far the only redeeming part of this game.



Started Xenoblade Chronicles 2. 



Spoiler:  



Not too fond of the generic 'same face syndrome' anime style they've gone with in this, but I'm happy they've gone back to having a British voice cast. I loved that in Xenoblade Chronicles, it gave the game a lot more character than the typical same old American voiceover 99% of games get.

Saying that, it doesn't feel like the voices are actually coming from the characters, I'm guessing due to the really out of sync 'lip flaps' the game has that seemingly don't even attempt to match the dialogue. 

Otherwise I'm not really far enough into it to have a strong opinion. I assume it'll just be another Xenoblade, which is fine, I loved the last two.



And Fire Emblem Warriors I've been playing on and off since I bought it. Honestly prefer to to Hyrule Warriors. Feels like they transferred more unique aspects of Fire Emblem into the game than they did with Hyrule Warriors, making it feel a bit less than just another Warriors game with a different licence attached...Though that's still all it is, which I'm fine with since I like the Warriors games.


----------



## Psydye

Super Metroid, Super Castlevania IV, and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past lately.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Pubg mobile, Socom 2, Killer 7, Red Dead Redemption 2. I still need to buy RE2 (2019)


----------



## Stalfos

Psydye said:


> Super Metroid, Super Castlevania IV, and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past lately.



Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## JoJoCan

Fortnite


----------



## LambdaDelta

moved on to black 2 to work on living dex

I'm already reminded of why I was so sour on xy's graphics to start. this game is basically visual porn in comparison

which I mean, I have eased up on it somewhat. but b2 still blows it completely out of the water


----------



## dizzy bone

Stalfos said:


> Hyrule Warriors. Again. It never ends. lol



I just got this. Pretty addictive haha. 
I'm currently playing hyperlight drifter with a wonky left joycon which is not ideal but i'm too engrossed in the game to wait until I get it fixed.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I've been switching between Stardew Valley on either the Ps4 or switch. I've been playing a lot of Smash and pokemon lets go lately too.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Just got Tales of Vesperia for the Switch today, so... that's gonna be consuming my time for awhile.


----------



## Sweetley

Animal Crossing New Leaf

Decided to play it again after I abandoned it because I got bored of it and also got a Switch,
but then start to miss playing it. Got a nice looking town and just start to build up everything.


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Omega Ruby. Traded in my Y copy and paid the rest for it, sadly not that much goodies except for some Fennekin egg egg moves 'mons but hey at least that is playable when restarting lmaoo


----------



## MapleSilver

Still playing The Sims 3. Now on my 3rd generation, which my old computer could never hope to reach. I'll probably play until the save itself corrupts, which doesn't seem to be anytime soon.


----------



## LilD

RDR2 online (lol) and recently, started up New Leaf again.  I put alot of time in to Pocket Camp but it was more hassle than fun for me.  I ended up uninstalling after during the Christmas/Winter event 

I'm reinstalling PC.  I forgot about the upcoming AC Switch *maybe* sharing items you've collected from PC.


----------



## Zane

Transferring some pkmn from my HeartGold game and realized the last time I played through it was 2013!!! (Seriously thought it was like two years ago at most) so guess what I'm restarting right now~


----------



## Alienfish

Zane said:


> Transferring some pkmn from my HeartGold game and realized the last time I played through it was 2013!!! (Seriously thought it was like two years ago at most) so guess what I'm restarting right now~



omg i wish i still had these games aaa lucky!

But yeah gonna re-start my OR game soon.. best 3ds games oras imo.


----------



## Snowesque

Well I WAS playing Strange Telephone, but then when I opened it in Steam yesterday and my save was deleted. Eh, at least I was basically finished it.

EDIT: It was basically some bug that made the file look deleted, really glad I did not save over where my original file was as it is there now post-update.


----------



## spottedpony

Stardew Valley for the Switch--I bought this a couple days ago, and am loving it. I've only played maybe 3-4 hours, so I'm very much a beginner.

Alpha Sapphire--started this last week

And of course New Leaf. I'm considering buying Cities: Skylines since it's on sale on Steam, and it's a game I've been wanting for a while.


----------



## mlacroix

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker! Although hopefully soon it'll be the new remake of Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story once I can get out of town to buy it lol


----------



## Blue Cup

Spent the day playing Reverie Sweet As Edition on the Switch. Pretty good little indie title that's very clearly inspired by A Link to the Past and the graphical elements of Mother 3.


----------



## Snowesque

I have so been wanting to get back into single player Don't Starve.
Every time they update it; it becomes so broken unfortunately.


----------



## Raayzx

Playing a lot of just dance 2019. I made a lot of friends on twitch past couple months who are mainly just dance streamers and i play with them sometimes. Its really fun!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Started playing Danganronpa Another Episode: Ultra Despair Girls. I bought it and Danganronpa V3 during Steam's Lunar New Year sale, but not gonna lie, I found myself more interested in Ultra Despair Girls (at least for the time being) because I noticed it was very different from the rest of the series, gameplay-wise. Pretty fun and neat little game so far.


----------



## easpa

Wargroove! I have a bit of a love-hate relationship with turn-based strategy games in that I love them and they hate me, but I'm having fun so far.


----------



## Mars

Ragnarok M Eternal Love. I use to play the PC trial version many years ago. Now i'm on this. It's just as addicting as before.


----------



## Sylvia

Pokemon X


----------



## Raayzx

mortal kombat XL. waiting for mortal kombat 11 to come out..


----------



## Psydye

Starting to get into Deep Rock Galactic w/ my friends. Seems kinda fun so far!


----------



## Tessie

Playing Majora's Mask on the 3DS! Never played it before!


----------



## Romaki

Catherine Classic


----------



## Midoriya

Taking an extended break from the battle tree in Ultra Sun in order to continue my Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic] file on my NN3DSXL that I was working on last summer.  Still on paralogue 10 as of now.

Also, started a new file of Ultra Moon on my NN2DSXL where I’ll be playing through the 7th gen for the last time.


----------



## dizzy bone

Just got Splatoon 2! I've been playing that


----------



## rainywave

Cave story for the hundredth time god help me please


----------



## Nerd House

Langrisser Mobile
Smash Ultimate
Fire Emblem Heroes


----------



## Raayzx

Hue


----------



## Romaki

State of Mind. It gives me the same problem as Dreamfall Chapters though, the pacing is so off to me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Slime rancher.
Pokemon


----------



## Alienfish

Pok?mon Silver, got the VC version on my 3ds. Kinda wish I went for Crystal now due to Celebi GS ball things but eh it works.


----------



## drowningfairies

I've been playing a lot of Final Fantasy XV lately. I'm having a lot of fun with it!


----------



## MasterM64

Lately, I have been going mostly between New Leaf and Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords (w/ TSLRM installed)!  Sometimes I play a random game on my Wii U as well. lol


----------



## Psydye

Been playing Farm Together and Deep Rock Galactic lately, as well as Super Ghouls n' Ghosts, Super Metroid, Super Castlevania IV, and Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Alienfish

DubiousDelphine said:


> Slime rancher.
> Pokemon



slime rancher is awesome, i need to pick it up man again


----------



## WinteryGarnet

I've been playing a lot of Stardew Valley, Don't Starve Together, Monster Hunter, and League of Legends. A wide variety, but some really good games


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been playing through Super Mario Galaxy 2 again recently, on my new Wii. My old file is 100% complete (except for the perfect run) but it's on my Wii U since I transferred everything from my old Wii. It's been a nice experience!


----------



## Sweetley

Besides New Leaf, I started to play Super Smash Bros Ultimate again. I got bored, so I 
deleted my save file and start to unlock all the characters again. It's fun to play it after
not playing it for a while.


----------



## Raayzx

shadow of the tomb raider


----------



## Awful

I have been on a rampage of playing old games that I used to love when I was younger.

toontown was my thing for a good year. since the holidays, wizard101 took its place. I gotta cut back hours though, it's getting a bit in the way of other things.


----------



## Romaki

Just completed Slay the Spire, so I can ignore my games with guilt now. On my to-play list though are Cultist Simulator, Monster Prom: Second Term, Q.U.B.E. 2, Catherine, Hatoful Boyfriend, The Banner Saga 2, Beholder 2 and State of Mind.


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break now from Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic] as I’m still stuck on paralogue 10, although I’ve gotten better at it.  Back to attempting the super singles challenge at the battle tree in Ultra Sun on my NN3DSXL, and on my NN2DSXL I’ve started a new Nuzlocke challenge of Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## graceroxx

i just started playing undertale for the first time! i'm excited to see what i've been missing out on


----------



## Lemonsky

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon! When I first started it, I couldn't get into it, but I'm enjoying it now. It was refreshing to make a new save file too.


----------



## Coach

Pikmin 3, Yoshi's Woolly World, Beautiful Katamari and Kid Icarus Uprising currently.


----------



## MapleSilver

Still playing a lot of PVZ Garden Warfare 2. Currently trying to learn a new Zombie main as I discovered the character can be quite powerful in the right hands. Problem is I'm so used to playing my usual character that it's kind of frustrating. If I keep up the commitment though, I should be able to get used to it fairly easily.


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Kingdom Come: Deliverance has been consuming my life in a way I never, ever would have expected


----------



## Stalfos

I'm playing the Sega Ages release of Phantasy Star on the Switch. Huge nostalgia trip for me since this was the first RPG I ever played back in the day. A great game that I always return to. I love it, warts and all.


----------



## Markiemania95

Smash Ultimate with friends, Detective Pikachu on my own. Planning to get back into Splatoon 2 and Samus Returns after finishing the latter.


----------



## Raayzx

Shadow of the tomb raider


----------



## mogyay

been playing a lot of trio of towns today and yesterday, it's actually a really good harvest moon game so far


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> been playing a lot of trio of towns today and yesterday, it's actually a really good harvest moon game so far



SoS? Omg yes yes it was really good 

Also Terraria, if there are anyway playing this hit me up man


----------



## slatka

I've been playing a lot of Dead by Daylight it gets so addictive, if anybody plays this send me a message! Lets play!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Finally started playing Danganronpa V3: Killing Harmony! Time for one last venture into despair (unless they come out with another game but idk). I'm also doing a Nuzlocke of Pokemon Emerald and I'm playing Stardew Valley on the side.


----------



## Psydye

TLoZ: Oracle of Seasons. Ah the wonderful world of emulation!


----------



## LilD

Castlevania harmony of despair just released backwards compatible to the Xbox One.  I've been pining for it for _years. _ Just finished downloading it earlier this evening and getting ready for a grind session.  I have 90 hours invested in 1 player.  Multi-player has been quite active thankfully, so I love this game and others seem to as well!


----------



## amemome

Finally got a nintendo switch! currently playing death road to canada. absolutely amazing game with great replayability and appealing graphics.


----------



## Blaze25

Let's see... I'm currently playing a lot of games at the moment: Pokemon X, Ocarina of Time 3D, Chrono Trigger, Pokemon Ultra Sun, Pokemon White, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Pokemon Art Academy, Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright, Monster Hunter Generations, Pokemon Blue, Earthbound, and Sonic Forces.


----------



## Midoriya

I completed my goal of beating the super singles battle challenge at the battle tree in Pokemon Ultra Sun, so I finished that, and I ended up losing my Pokemon Diamond Nuzlocke challenge after acquiring seven, almost eight gym badges, so I’m done with that as well.

Now I’m still playing Pokemon Ultra Sun on my NN3DSXL, but just trying to finish any loose ends around the islands in the post-game and also going to start working on completing a living dex before Pokemon Sword and Shield come out.  On my NN2DSXL I’ll be trying to finish Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia, as I never beat the game yet.  I’m almost done with it, and don’t really plan on doing the post-game for it, so it shouldn’t take too long.  Other than those two I’ll be playing Xenoblade Chronicles X when I’m back home this summer in order to try and beat it.  Those are the last three games I really want to finish before getting a Switch, so hopefully I can accomplish what I’m hoping to on each one before Animal Crossing for the Switch is released.  

EDIT: Okay, well APPARENTLY I can’t play Fire Emblem Echoes on my NN2DSXL because the DLC I have for it is saved on my NN3DSXL, so I’ll have Echoes on my NN3DSXL and Pokemon Ultra Sun on my NN2DSXL.  But whatever.  The order doesn’t matter too much


----------



## Prodigu

Currently Playing: Animal Crossing, Overwatch, thinking about going back to Fire Emblem Fates *again*, gonna be playing Sekiro Shadows Die Twice when it comes out in a couple days, I've got some other steam games I've gotta play through like Shadow of the Tomb Raider


----------



## HistoryH22

In the _very_ limited gaming time I've had lately, I've been playing Onrush. That, and Pokemon Y.


----------



## Peg

Currently playing (depending in time available and mood):  Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age, Tales of Vesperia: Definitive Edition, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Pok?mon Ultra Moon, Pok?mon X, Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, Pok?mon White 2, Pok?mon Platinum, and Pok?mon Crystal.


----------



## slatka

I've been playing a lot of Dead by Daylight and starting to play some World of Warcraft on the PC.

I just started Happy Home Designer all over again and have been playing that on the 3DS.

Also been on Pocket Camp a lot lately and wasting my money on that haha


----------



## Bosmer

All I've been playing lately is just pocket camp and pokemon go. I've taken a break from PC and console games for now.


----------



## Zane

Started a new town on City Folk (my original town is trapped forever on the Wii that stopped working years n years ago) to enjoy some old fashioned Animal Crossing where I don't bother landscaping or care about what villagers I have :] Gotta say that fishing and bug catching feels a lot clunkier after playing NL- the net especially is weird, but I suppose I'll get used to it again


----------



## Zura

Little of overwatch and soul caliber


----------



## Psydye

Wario Land II


----------



## Romaki

Breath of the Wild


----------



## Sweetley

Playing a lot of Splatoon 2 at the moment and try my luck on the ranked battles.

However, I also need to play New Leaf again and working on my town.


----------



## Psydye

Been playing the Wario Lands lately.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Been playing the Wario Lands lately.



3 is the best, damn I gotta re-download that now.

Also basically Terraria and Pok?mon OR and US.


----------



## Raayzx

Life is strange season 1
Im currently on episode 3 and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## vinesse

Recently I've gotten back into playing Fire Emblem: Heroes, and I've been thinking about replaying the whole Fire Emblem: Fates series! I really loved all the characters from that game, and getting them as summons in Heroes has made me realize how much I miss them, haha!


----------



## Heyden

Stardew Valley for switch! The controls feel kind of weird compared to the PC version, but I'll get used to it hopefully. It's nice starting fresh though, my wisdom from past save files is benefiting me a lot since I messed up a lot before :]


----------



## spottedpony

Stardew Valley for the Switch, New Leaf, a little bit of AlphaSapphire, and I just started BOTW on the Switch. LOVING it so far, but I'm nervous about running out of good weapons to defend myself lol!


----------



## graceroxx

i too am playing stardew valley for switch!! i've only had the game for a couple weeks so i'm still kind of a noob, but i've rly been enjoying it! i'm in mid-summer on both my solo farm and my multiplayer farm, but another of my friends recently got stardew valley so we'll be starting another multiplayer farm from scratch so he can join us :]


----------



## Psydye

TLoZ: Link's Awakening DX. I definitely prefer the Oracle games as they're easier to navigate on the world map but otherwise this is a solid entry into the series!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Diablo III: Eternal Collection for Switch. Enjoying playing the game again, but I really wish they'd let you scan ALL of your Amiibo instead of just one Amiibo, once a day. (Yeah, I can manually change the date and all that, but... it's kind of annoying.)


----------



## Raienryu

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance (they weren't lying when they said it's one of the harder mainline series)
Smash. Ultimate (sucks when you want to be a viable competitive player but usually go 2:2's in your locals)


----------



## Midoriya

I just beat Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia on classic/hard mode finally today!  Now I’ll start working on completing a living dex for my Pokemon Ultra Sun game on my NN3DSXL, and on my NN2DSXL I’ll be starting up a new Nuzlocke Challenge of Pokemon White 2.  Also will check on my town in ACNL and will be checking feh and acpc on the side as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Been getting back into Civ V now that I was sick for some days and it's hella fun, probably that and Terraria I spent most of my Steam hours on. Anyone else still play either btw?


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm playing through Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel with a few friends right now.


----------



## auroral

I've been playing ACNL, ofc! But aside from that, I've also been playing a lot of:
- Apollo Justice (I'm currently on the final case, but I gotta get myself in the right kinda mood to play this game, since I tend to like to binge an entire case in one sitting.)
- Cattails (I just started this one yesterday, but I'm already obsessed with it! It's so peaceful, and I'd def recommend it to anyone who enjoys games like Stardew Valley, Harvest Moon, or Rune Factory!)
- Cooking Mama 4 (Admittedly, I don't like it as much as 3, but I'm still going to complete it one of these days)
- Splatoon 2 (Been playing a lot of Salmon Run, specifically)
- Sanrio Characters Picross (I finished the Zelda version of Picross and wanted another to play! I was really hesitant about it at first since the only review I saw for it was pretty unimpressed, but I think out of the 3 versions I've played, it might be my favorite! The music is really cute and so are the puzzles, of course!)
- Pokemon Picross (I forgot I had this game on my 3DS, so I've picked it back up again. I.... really hate that it plays like an app lmao but I'm still giving it my best shot.)


----------



## r a t

stardew valley! i’m obsessed! i’ve got 155 hours on it so far but i still have sooo many plans for it and new farms, i’m planning on replaying pikmin 3 again sometime soon too


----------



## rukia

silent hill 2


----------



## Bosmer

I've been playing borderlands 2 on steam. I've had the game on console with maxxed out characters but its nice to have a fresh start.


----------



## Snowesque

Stardew Valley! I have been having a really great time and have been streaming it too, even though I am horrible at fishing haha.


----------



## rukia

Snowesque said:


> Stardew Valley! I have been having a really great time and have been streaming it too, even though I am horrible as fishing haha.



i love stardew valley! do you know which character you want to date?


----------



## Snowesque

*rukia *

Glad to hear! I was thinking Sebastian or maybe even Abigail? It will depend on who I enjoy talking to the most.  I have sort of been neglecting interacting for the most part haha.


----------



## Hayleigh_1

Currently I am playing rainbow six siege and animal crossing! They are two completely different games but I always find myself coming back to them XD


----------



## Alienfish

Started up New Leaf yesterday so that, and pocket camp mainly aha.


----------



## Psydye

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages, Wario Land II and Wario Land 3. Trying to find the alternate paths in WLII is hard as balls!


----------



## Dim

Just got done playing Yoshi’s Story. On to Yoshi’s Craft World!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Final Fantasy X on the Switch.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

The Great Ace Attorney=)


----------



## Zireael

Just blazed through Witcher 1 in like two weeks and now I'm onto the second one. Feels like a slight departure from the first and third games in terms of gameplay, but it keeps it fresh.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I've been playing Cookie Run a lot recently. That and Food Fantasy. Both are mobile games, and I really enjoy playing them :>

Besides mobile games, I like playing Path of Exile, a PC game which is really fun as well :3​


----------



## LinkyofLoogvil

*Hmm.*

I've recently been playing The Legendary Starfy/Stafy, NSMBDS, and Club Penguin: EPF (haha)


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I recently purchased Stardew Valley and have been playing it everyday. I love that it is similar to the old harvest moon games and it seems like I never run out of stuff to do.


----------



## salty-

me and my friend recently got talking about dead by daylight so I've been playing A LOT of that on my PS4, I'm a level 25 claudette but I'm trying to get her perks on Nea lol. Also trying to save up for Legion but Doctor is my killer main on that game!


----------



## Cou

i’ve been playing my time at portia since it came out on the switch


----------



## chocopug

I've been playing a lot of Final Fantasy XIV lately. There's just so many things to do. Also Don't Starve Together... which I play on my own lol.


----------



## Hat'

I'm playing Paladins currently! It's really fun even if the community is kinda bad. 
I know should go back to Overwatch as there's an event but I uninstalled it and I'm waiting for my SSD to install it again...
I'm also waiting for it to install Minecraft again! I've been playing with my best friend recently and we've been waiting for the 1.14 update so as to do a Youtube series (mostly for fun!) in creative where we would build our little kingdom.


----------



## rhinoo

Red Dead 2... 86 percent through...


----------



## HistoryH22

I'm currently playing through For Honor. Such a fun game, but my goodness the combat is tough.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Playing Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age on Switch. Hopefully I'll actually finish the game this time.


----------



## Rabirin

Splatoon 2. I'm REALLY trying to achieve an item of clothing that has all three sub abilities as main power up atm, so i've been playing it nonstop as of late.


----------



## graceroxx

i just started breath of the wild and honestly? not feeling it. i've never played a zelda game before and i have no clue what i'm doing. everyone keeps telling me how amazing it is though so i'm gonna give it more of a chance before i give up.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm playing Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age. It was over 10 years since I played the original version on PS2. Almost feels like a whole new game now just because I hardly remember anything from the original one on the PS2. lol


----------



## Midoriya

Still working on my Pokemon White 2 Nuzlocke Challenge right now on my NN2DSXL.  I currently have six gym badges, a full team, and no deaths... wowza!

On my NN3DSXL I was not really into working on a living dex just yet, so I started a new file of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon after having not played for a couple years, this time with Riolu as myself and Pikachu as my partner.  I’m currently past the Gabite first boss and at the Glittering Mountain field trip, looking for emeras.


----------



## dedenne

ive fallen back into the rabbit hole of browser rpgs, so rn im playing kingdom of loathing and stein. ive also gotten back into minecraft


----------



## Blue Cup

Been juggling Final Fantasy XII: Zodiac Age and My Time at Portia this month, and man what huge time sinks the both of them are. 

I haven't played through Final Fantasy XII since 2007, so it's practically brand new to me. All the QOL additions to this remaster are incredible and really increase the flow of the game.


----------



## Psydye

Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## Hat'

I'm gonna be playing Overwatch! Recently came back on it, and I fell in love with Baptiste.


----------



## Snowesque

Spoiler: A question for Stardew Valley players!



How has your experience been in the Skull Cavern?
I just finished the level 25 quest with whatever bombs I had from drops, some cactus fruit, and used about 900 stone on ladders.
If you were to stock up for level 100, what do you typically bring with you and how many?
What methods do you go by, etc?

Sort of an overly specific question for this thread, but I do not think it warrants a whole thread or a necro-bump.


----------



## Midoriya

Well, I lost in my Pokemon White 2 Nuzlocke Challenge against the Elite Four.  Pretty bummed about that, but it?s alright.  I also decided not to play through the rest of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon again, just because I didn?t feel like it.

Now I?m playing Fire Emblem Warriors, which is the last DS/3DS game in my library that I haven?t played.  I?ll also play some ACNL, feh, and acpc on the side.  I?m going to be going home next week after final exams, so I?ll be able to resume playing Xenoblade Chronicles X.  I just need to beat Fire Emblem Warriors and Xenoblade Chronicles X before getting a Switch.  Kind of crazy to think those are the only two games in my library I haven?t beat now!


----------



## spottedpony

Lately I've been playing Breath of the Wild and nothing else lol! I go through my games pretty slowly, and I think I juuuuuust got to the part where I can go for the first Divine Beast? But I don't feel ready so I'll probably put that off until later.

Oh! I have been playing a little bit of Stardew Valley here and there. I'm in my second spring ^^


----------



## trista

Recently I have been playing Splatoon 2 and Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I've been playing Zelda Breath of the Wild very actively... Switch says I'm "15 hours or more", hehe. I haven't even watched any anime because of Zelda, boooo. xD

Apart from that, I'm playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. So much fun.


----------



## LillyBB

Divinity: Original Sin. Awesome RPG


----------



## Midoriya

Back home now, so I’m playing through Xenoblade Chronicles X and Fire Emblem Warriors!


----------



## Tee-Tee

Just brought My Time At Portia after eyeing it up for a while, I hope that I enjoy it!


----------



## Cou

just bought stardew valley on steam! i enjoyed the switch version a lot when i got it so time to step it up w the modssss


----------



## Alienfish

Cou said:


> just bought stardew valley on steam! i enjoyed the switch version a lot when i got it so time to step it up w the modssss



Yeahhh it's really good and glad I got a fishing mod I swear that mechanic devs always fail with lol


----------



## Breath Mint

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Splatoon 2, Fire Emblem Awakening. I should get back into Stardew Valley too


----------



## Sweetley

Right now I'm playing Splatoon 2.

This weekend is a Splatfest, it doesn't really have a theme which I like that much (I'm on 
team time), but it's still fun anyway.


----------



## Lazaros

ACNL because it?s just the right thing after a busy week. If I can cram it in, I occassionally play Octopath Traveler and Stardew Valley.


----------



## Ryumia

Right now... I'm currently playing Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns. Trying to achieve the max rank for each town as well as getting all the clothing and accessories before going into a second play through of the game.


----------



## Psydye

Been playing an indie game called The Way recently. Seems alright, I enjoy it!


----------



## ThePhil

mk11, shovel knight and cuphead


----------



## gobby

Dragons dogma :^P


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Animal Crossing New Leaf and Mortal Kombat 11.


----------



## Liability

new leaf and assassin's creed odyssey


----------



## Loriii

PS4 mostly. Finished God of War (amazing story, characters, everything) and just started Spider-Man. Also, I still couldn't get enough of Kingdom Hearts 3 (big, big fan since the PS2 days). I almost never touch my Switch except when I feel like playing BoTW (again) and occasionally, Splatoon 2's Salmon Run. AC Switch needs to release soon.


----------



## Grand Concubunny

Ive gotten back into BlazBlue Cross Tag Battle because of the recent update and I forgot how fun traditional fighting games are


----------



## lars708

Puyo Puyo Champions


----------



## 707

Snowesque said:


> Spoiler: A question for Stardew Valley players!
> 
> 
> 
> How has your experience been in the Skull Cavern?
> I just finished the level 25 quest with whatever bombs I had from drops, some cactus fruit, and used about 900 stone on ladders.
> If you were to stock up for level 100, what do you typically bring with you and how many?
> What methods do you go by, etc?
> 
> Sort of an overly specific question for this thread, but I do not think it warrants a whole thread or a necro-bump.


Basically the same stuff you do BUT I bring a buttload of coffee with me that I got from the Night Market(at least 50 coffees)
I keep any food I have next to my weapon so I can quickly heal myself too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Liability said:


> new leaf and assassin's creed odyssey



i thought this said new leaf: assassin's
and i was like oh ok i need that


----------



## stitchmaker

3DS ACNL and Puzzle World
Switch-Started Farming Together last week and can't stop playing.  Open Let's Go Pokemon games to hunt for extra masterball and money for the Crown.


----------



## joombo

I like to play easy puzzle games. Esp Fluffy Rescue Levels Pack and Hide Caesar. It's a great way to kill time and have some fun. Plus they are free.


----------



## buniichu

ACNL & Fire Emblem Warriors. :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors and I'm doing a nuzlocke run of Pokemon X. Currently very invested into the former.


----------



## Romaki

Not quite sure. Technically I'm playing Republique, but the forced camera angles anger me and it just disconnects my controller after like 10 minutes, and the game is so much worse with KB/M controls. It's a cool concept, but if I can rely on my controller I can't play it. It's already difficult enough as it is, finding your way through a big mansion while constantly being in stealth mode.

So, I'm looking for the next game to play. Next storydriven game is going to be Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors because I picked it up during a Steam sale recently, but I want something quick before I start that. I'm thinking of 911 Operator and Unheard. I'm also in the middle of EARTHLOCK. It's a modern oldschool RPG which is great, but also bad because of how these games used to be. So many random encounters, makes me feel like I'm playing Pok?mon.


----------



## Hamusuta

ToonTown Rewritten - the most beautiful, inspiring, gorgeous MMO there is out there to date!

Animal Crossing New Leaf - also, a gorgeous beautiful game, im so excited for animal crossing for the switch and i know the announcement is coming so soon. i cant wait!

MapleStory2 - a literal plague of the mmo industry, its disgusting and filthy! am i still gonna play it? yes babes


----------



## Jo Frosty

I've been playing toontown rewritten! before the community dies off in a few years or they get sued :sob:


----------



## Alienfish

Found a cheap copy of HHD yesterday so been pickin that up again. Also damn so much stuff that could be refurbished, like bruh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been playing Guitar Hero again lately, specifically GH3. Playing on expert mode is super fun and all, but my hands are just slightly too small for the span beyween the green and orange button on the guitar neck so my hand/wrist tends to cramp up rip

Still fun as heck tho


----------



## WolfyWolf

NoUsernameHere said:


> Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors and I'm doing a nuzlocke run of Pokemon X. Currently very invested into the former.



=D I just re-beat 999 a few weeks ago. Years ago I lent my DS copy to an ex (so gone forever) and was super pleased when the series went up for sale on Steam. I tried to move onto Virtue's Last Reward but it wasn't quite the same (or it's just that I got personally offended by a character which still makes it a good game?)

Anyway. Glad to someone else playing it recently. I also really appreciated your music corner XD

Been back to ACNL the last two weeks, and occasional multiplayer Stardew.


----------



## digimon

i finally caved and bought myself a ps4 so i’ve finally had the chance to play ff xv and i’m loving it so far! i also picked up sims 4 which i’m enjoying so far as well. and as for switch games, i’ve been playing stardew valley c:


----------



## Psydye

RE4 and Castlevania Collection(specifically the original and Super Castlevania IV so far) on my Switch. Original Castlevania is hard as balls...can't seem to beat stage 4.


----------



## Mokuren

Currently I am playing Yakuza kiwami. I finished 0 a while ago and yakuza kiwami happend to be free as a ps4 monthly game. I LOVE this game - it's brilliant and I am near the platinum trohpy but hit a roadblock right now. This car chase is nuts on legend difficulty -.- Worst is you have to replay the entire chapter when you can't make it. No save point at all ;__;


----------



## Midoriya

I forgot to post this here, but I’ve been playing a Pokemon Y solo run with my first ever shiny, a shiny Azurill.  I’m almost done with it anyway.  Started it on 05/25/2019 and already have all eight gym badges and ready to go through victory road and challenge the Pokemon League!  Leone the shiny Azumarill is level 100 now as well.


----------



## Markiemania95

Pok?mon Platinum, Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Psydye

Aside from RE4, Castlevania and Super Castlevania IV, I've been playing RE0. Haven't played it in over a decade, I think. Definitely nostalgic.


----------



## Chouchou

Anno 1800


----------



## Noctis

Got back into playing Final Fantasy XII after finishing up AC3/Liberation on the switch (it's a bad port really) and truly realized how much I missed playing.


----------



## spottedpony

BOTW, Pokemon AlphaSapphire, and just started Celeste and Lego City Undercover. I feel like I'm playing too many games at once, but I am enjoying all of them.


----------



## Edzers

SAO Hollow Realization and Chocobo's Mystery Dungeon on the Switch. Chocobo giving me the PKMD nostalgia vibes


----------



## Princess Mipha

Nintendogs & Cats.. but I have an annoying bug. I changed the time on my DS and
now I can't make any competitions anymore.. "you need to wait a day before doing competitions again".


----------



## Breath Mint

Splatoon 2, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Smash Ultimate, Breath of the Wild. Probably in that order


----------



## Psydye

Now that I have Axiom Verge for the Switch, I've been playing that!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Too Human on the xbox one. Its free this week (maybe its still is). Good game but has pacing issues and some jerky animations. But love the art style and rpg elements. its basically  a cheap dmc mixed with diablo


----------



## davidlblack

Final Fantasy X for the first time  after playing FFVII on switch as my first Final Fantasy experience back in march, I've been wanting to dive into even more, so i played IX and now i'm playing X. 

And you bet that i was happy with the FFVIII Remaster announcement!!!!


----------



## visibleghost

i'm just walking around doing nothing in botw, thinking about replaying it from scratch for a third time but in master mode. also playing stardew valley on my switch


----------



## dizzy bone

Stardew co op!!


----------



## Midoriya

I forgot to post once again, but NoUsernameHere and myself have been playing a Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver Soul Link Nuzlocke challenge.  Basically a Nuzlocke challenge, but if one of your Pokemon dies, the person you’re playing with has to release the one from the same area it was acquired.  We’ve run into some pretty difficult situations, but managed to escape out of them with minimal casualties.  He’s playing HeartGold while I’m playing SoulSilver, and we have 4 gym badges so far.


----------



## Adriel

ff14 has been my regular game recently, i just dont really have any desire to play any other games rn and i dont have the funds to get anything new


----------



## Psydye

Addicted to Axiom Verge! Should hold me over until Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night releases on the 25th! I think I may get a better ending this time too!


----------



## Rosalind

Tomodachi Life. It's really repetitive but for some reason I can't stop playing it.


----------



## Psydye

About to start up a game of Resident Evil remake...wish me luck!


----------



## Romaki

Trying to complete The Talos Principle, though difficulty aside I'll have to replay it to get all the achievements. :s


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I'm currently playing some mobile game that Kim Kardashian made or whatever. I'm like... extremely hooked? Even though I don't particularly _care_ for Kim Kardashian? The storyline is cool, I guess. There's a lot of things to do, but definitely not enough energy to get through them. I legitimately have 18 tasks in my taskbar that I have to complete, and I don't have the energy to complete them all at once! ;w;​


----------



## Sophie23

I?m currently playing Pokemon Sun while watching  Abdallahsmash026 Pokemon Sun and Moon walkthrough.


----------



## Oldcatlady

This visual novel called bad apple wars~


----------



## Romaki

Katana ZERO. Frustratingly fun to play.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Dunno if I've mentioned this, but I started on Banjo-Kazooie thanks to the bear and bird duo's inclusion in Smash. Really freaking fun game with a whole lot of charm, I can tell this is something I would've adored as a kid, since I loved 3D platformers then (and still do). It's something I adore as an adult too. I've also been doing a Soul Link Nuzlocke run of Pokemon HeartGold with xRileyx, dunno if that's been mentioned but I've had a lot of fun doing that too.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Restarted Stardew Valley and very much enjoying the slow pace this time.


----------



## Panda Hero

I'm going through the Phoenix Wright series and I have been playing Apollo Justice for the past couple of days. Compared to the first trilogy, the sprites/animation have been improved, but it's still as charming as ever.


----------



## Jacob

Currently playing Hollow Knight, it's pretty impressive so far


----------



## Licorice

Currently playing the new Sims 4 island expansion pack and Breath of The Wild. So far I'm having a really hard time getting into botw. I don't know why. :s


----------



## Psydye

^Believe me, you're not the only one! Thinking of trading in my copy of BotW to be honest!


----------



## Alienfish

Wario Land 3. Awesome game and lot of bad inside jokes if you get them but the bosses and Above the Clouds stage... please no.


----------



## Pellie

I'm playing at the moment Crash Team Racing Nitro Fueled for the Switch. Got the game yesterday, I'm
so happy that they made a remastered version of it, like the last time where I played CTR was when I 
was a kid and still had my old PS One. It's a lovely game, makes a lot of fun, but also pretty tricky? At 
least I have that feeling that the NPCs are brutal to you, as if it's not that easy to just go ahead and 
win the trophy.


----------



## Romaki

Stuck at the true ending of Katana ZERO, so I moved on to Not Tonight. If you liked Papers Please you'll love this one, I'm just surprised that they actually licensed relatively small and unknown songs and sell the soundtrack as a DLC on Steam. I kinda want to buy it too, but so far I only really loved one song. Definitely recommend playing the game with headphones though.


----------



## Midoriya

Don’t really have any games to beat at the moment (besides Fire Emblem Warriors), so I went back to Fire Emblem Fates and deleted all my saves on my Conquest and Birthright cartridges, and then started up a [Lunatic] [Classic] file of Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations.  I’m going to try to beat the highest difficulty on the most difficult path without anyone dying since I’m accustomed to the franchise by now.


----------



## makonatu

majoras mask hd. i got the game a while back, but i'm finally getting around to beating it. i also got minecraft for the switch a few weeks back and i've really been enjoying it! (also playing acnl lol)


----------



## demoness

nitro fueled and bloodstained.  i played ctr for over 20 years, so i have a pretty good grasp on the deeper boosting mechanics going in.  they're easier for beginners to grasp now, but i'll say this, if you have never played it and are expecting a mario kart clone that isn't what you're getting.  there are no equalization mechanics during races.  you could treat the offline adventure mode on easy as mario kart, but online is a major focus of the reboot, as online matches are really the only efficient way to earn the in-game currency that unlocks things in the pit-stop.  if you're new, since their online does not parse players by skill level, you're probably going to notice other players near lapping you going at speeds and taking shortcuts only usable at those speeds, which require precise use of the jumping and drift-boost and reserve speed mechanics the game mentions, but leaves you to work out.  i always liked the ctr racers more than the handholding of mario kart.

as for bloodstained, love it.  probably iga's best work in the genre and great spiritual successor to symphony of the night.


----------



## Psydye

Started up a game of Bloodstained so that'll be my poison for awhile.


----------



## Chris

I was annoyed that a guest didn't charge my PS3 controller after they were done using it so I couldn't play _Dynasty Warriors 8_. Then I remembered I bought _Dynasty Warriors 8: Empires_ at launch and barely played it! It feels like a completely new game.


----------



## Dim

I keep playing Smash Ultimate despite the fact it's making rage. Imma have to play Splatoon 2 soon though. I don't want to be rusty for the last splatfest D:


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Hatune Miku Project Mirai DX - 30 songs out of 48;
Drakengard 3 - Chapter 2;
Professor Layton vs Phoenix Ace - Chapter 1.

Professor Layton vs Phoenix Ace is very hilarious. I did not expect to like the puzzle aspect of the game so much!!


----------



## Alienfish

Restarted Omega Ruby yesterday, let's see how that will go aha. Otherwise NL as usual and some AQW.


----------



## Chris

Dad convinced me to renew my FFXIV sub so he has someone to play the new expansion pack with. There goes my summer!


----------



## lexinator

Finishing Saints Row 2 right now on the PC. I never actually completed the game or got 100% despite me finishing all of the others Saints Row games lol


----------



## Markiemania95

Super Mario Maker 2 and Pok?mon GO, mainly. Also played a bit of Tetris 99 and Let's Go, Eevee the last few days as well.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 on Steam.
I'm going to finish up the main story today! Just a few missions left.


Spoiler








Pirate Warriors 4 will be out in 2020, yatta!!!


----------



## MasterM64

Currently playing Minecraft on survival after not playing since the Horse Update. Good lord has the game changed since I last played!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Just playing Tomodachi Life atm. Uploading some of my favorite in-game screenshots to Twitter.


----------



## Psydye

Going through a 2nd run of Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm not focusing on any one game in particular, but I've been spreading my playing time around. Lately I've been playing a little Endless Ocean (Wii), Katamari Damacy Reroll (Switch), Worms WMD (Switch), Splatoon (Wii U), and Sonic Mania Plus (Switch).


----------



## Romaki

Breath of the Wild. I'm 55 hours in and I've done so little of the main quest. I don't even like boss fights, I just want to explore the world and solve more shrines, the new Tomb Raider series gave me the same feeling.


----------



## Tao

I've gone back to give Breath of the Wild another go since I really didn't like it the first time through.

I'm not hating it near as much as I did last time, but I still don't think it's fantastic. Just another open world with samey stuff everywhere. It's neat that I can go and do pretty much what I want, but I still feel having everything you'll ever NEED from the start makes everything feel the same since everything outside of combat is balanced around you having what you started with. Nothing new and interesting happens when you're never getting any new permanent equipment for unique challenges to be designed around.

I think previous experience of knowing it's barely a Zelda game as I view it at all has lowered my expectations enough for it to be playable for me. I've not been playing games as much or for as long per session for a while either, so I guess that's helping preventing me from getting tired of it as I'll get a couple hours at a time every now and again rather than "all day every day". 

7/10, enjoyable.


Probably going to start Horizon Zero Dawn soon too. I've always wanted to play this. In fact, it's literally THE game that made me buy a PS4, being on my Amazon wishlist like 2 years before it actually released...But I just never got around to it. Picked up the 'complete edition' last week though, so hopefully this will be the game to truly christen my new 55" TV (because really, Breath of the Wild starts to look a bit nasty when those low res textures are stretched across 55 inches. Shame the Switch doesn't have a bit of extra hardware in the dock so it looks as good docked as it does in handheld).


Saying that, Fire Emblem is out soon, so I imagine I'll probably move onto that next. 



Rusolando-Kun said:


> One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 on Steam.
> I'm going to finish up the main story today! Just a few missions left.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226858
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Warriors 4 will be out in 2020, yatta!!!



I never finished Pirate Warriors 3. I really liked it, but the Steam version would always crash when I tried to load the final level. After the sheer amount of time I spent trying to do as many of the challenges as I could along the way, I just didn't have the motivation to buy it on another platform and start again.

I had nothing but trouble with the Steam version. Took ages and a lot of fiddling to even get my controller working.

I look forward to Pirate Warriors 4, but I think I'll be skipping the Steam version.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Yaaay, I just got a DSi XL!! 
I'll most likely start playing Dragon Quest IV soon.



Romaki said:


> Breath of the Wild. I'm 55 hours in and I've done so little of the main quest. I don't even like boss fights, I just want to explore the world and solve more shrines, the new Tomb Raider series gave me the same feeling.



Are boss fights too tedious for you? That's how I felt at first, but I started liking them a lot more. Especially when you have a bit more freedom in terms of equipment and etc.
The main quest is brilliant!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I've gone back to give Breath of the Wild another go since I really didn't like it the first time through.
> 
> I'm not hating it near as much as I did last time, but I still don't think it's fantastic. Just another open world with samey stuff everywhere. It's neat that I can go and do pretty much what I want, but I still feel having everything you'll ever NEED from the start makes everything feel the same since everything outside of combat is balanced around you having what you started with. Nothing new and interesting happens when you're never getting any new permanent equipment for unique challenges to be designed around.
> 
> I think previous experience of knowing it's barely a Zelda game as I view it at all has lowered my expectations enough for it to be playable for me. I've not been playing games as much or for as long per session for a while either, so I guess that's helping preventing me from getting tired of it as I'll get a couple hours at a time every now and again rather than "all day every day".
> 
> 7/10, enjoyable.
> 
> 
> Probably going to start Horizon Zero Dawn soon too. I've always wanted to play this. In fact, it's literally THE game that made me buy a PS4, being on my Amazon wishlist like 2 years before it actually released...But I just never got around to it. Picked up the 'complete edition' last week though, so hopefully this will be the game to truly christen my new 55" TV (because really, Breath of the Wild starts to look a bit nasty when those low res textures are stretched across 55 inches. Shame the Switch doesn't have a bit of extra hardware in the dock so it looks as good docked as it does in handheld).
> 
> 
> Saying that, Fire Emblem is out soon, so I imagine I'll probably move onto that next.
> 
> 
> 
> I never finished Pirate Warriors 3. I really liked it, but the Steam version would always crash when I tried to load the final level. After the sheer amount of time I spent trying to do as many of the challenges as I could along the way, I just didn't have the motivation to buy it on another platform and start again.
> 
> I had nothing but trouble with the Steam version. Took ages and a lot of fiddling to even get my controller working.
> 
> I look forward to Pirate Warriors 4, but I think I'll be skipping the Steam version.



OMG, I had the same problem with Steam version!!! A_A It kept crashing on the final level and some events would not play out for whatever reason. The only reason why I got it on Steam is because I get dizzy with 30 frames per second and it's 30 fps on Switch (handheld mode, docked has 60fps). 
But yeah, wait until Pirate Warriors 4 and I'm almost 100% positive that they will make it like this: 
1) they'll update the overall graphics, but will keep the content for first arc up to Dressrosa (where PW 3 left off) untouched;
2) they'll redo Dressrosa and make it bigger;
3) after Dressrosa they will start introducing all of the new gameplay stuff like they waited until New World to show Luffy's new moves, Third Gear and etc..

So, basically they'll make us play old content anyways. xD But I don't mind this since it's pretty great. And the game is very short anyways - it took me about 8 hours to finish it on Easy.

I myself will probably get the Steam version of Pirate Warriors 4... but I'm not sure. I need 60 fps no matter what or I'll feel dizzy. If PS4 will have it, then I'll probably play on PS4. If Switch will have 60 (docked or handheld), then I'll go with Switch. 

Koei Tecmo and overall Japanese developers are known for horrible PC ports, so that's just something we need to get used to. At least now they make PC ports, but way back in PS2-PS3 generation they would skip PC completely. Though, other companies are much better; it's just Koei Tecmo which is almost always troublesome. I love KT, though - their games are always my favorites!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Been playing Splatoon 2 today. I've never played these games before, and though I don't have Switch Online atm I'm really enjoying the single-player mode. 

Took me a bit to get used to the controls, and im not fond of the motion control. Playing with a pro controller with motion control off is just fine for me.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Started playing Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded on DSi. The game is amazing so far. : o Destroying cubes is kind of fun, I hope I'm not going to get addicted, haha. xD Got past the first boss.

Also ordered Persona Dancing: Endless Night Collection, will start playing it as soon as it arrives!!


----------



## Tao

Rusolando-Kun said:


> Yaaay, I just got a DSi XL!!
> I'll most likely start playing Dragon Quest IV soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Are boss fights too tedious for you? That's how I felt at first, but I started liking them a lot more. Especially when you have a bit more freedom in terms of equipment and etc.
> The main quest is brilliant!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I had the same problem with Steam version!!! A_A It kept crashing on the final level and some events would not play out for whatever reason. The only reason why I got it on Steam is because I get dizzy with 30 frames per second and it's 30 fps on Switch (handheld mode, docked has 60fps).
> But yeah, wait until Pirate Warriors 4 and I'm almost 100% positive that they will make it like this:
> 1) they'll update the overall graphics, but will keep the content for first arc up to Dressrosa (where PW 3 left off) untouched;
> 2) they'll redo Dressrosa and make it bigger;
> 3) after Dressrosa they will start introducing all of the new gameplay stuff like they waited until New World to show Luffy's new moves, Third Gear and etc..
> 
> So, basically they'll make us play old content anyways. xD But I don't mind this since it's pretty great. And the game is very short anyways - it took me about 8 hours to finish it on Easy.
> 
> I myself will probably get the Steam version of Pirate Warriors 4... but I'm not sure. I need 60 fps no matter what or I'll feel dizzy. If PS4 will have it, then I'll probably play on PS4. If Switch will have 60 (docked or handheld), then I'll go with Switch.
> 
> Koei Tecmo and overall Japanese developers are known for horrible PC ports, so that's just something we need to get used to. At least now they make PC ports, but way back in PS2-PS3 generation they would skip PC completely. Though, other companies are much better; it's just Koei Tecmo which is almost always troublesome. I love KT, though - their games are always my favorites!



I try to avoid PC ports of KT games anyway, but Pirate Warriors 3 Gold Edition came up for like ?5 not long after I had gotten into One Piece (since I was still reading, I would only go up to where I had read in the game, hence all the extra content being done). Seemed like even if it wasn't a great port it would be worth the money since I liked the Warriors games and recently found I liked One Piece...I wouldn't have bothered if I knew I couldn't even finish it though.

I'll definitely be going console for Pirate Warriors 4 though. As much as I want to support games on PC so developers will keep trying and improving those ports, I can't justify spending money JUST to do that when there's a good likelihood the PC version will be crap.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Tao said:


> I try to avoid PC ports of KT games anyway, but Pirate Warriors 3 Gold Edition came up for like ?5 not long after I had gotten into One Piece (since I was still reading, I would only go up to where I had read in the game, hence all the extra content being done). Seemed like even if it wasn't a great port it would be worth the money since I liked the Warriors games and recently found I liked One Piece...I wouldn't have bothered if I knew I couldn't even finish it though.
> 
> I'll definitely be going console for Pirate Warriors 4 though. As much as I want to support games on PC so developers will keep trying and improving those ports, I can't justify spending money JUST to do that when there's a good likelihood the PC version will be crap.



Yeah. Sadly, that's the case with their PC ports. Still, I'd say the game is ported not as bad as some other titles... Warriors All Stars, for example. I can't play that one at all. =/ It looks older than Pirate Warriors 3 and I can run Witcher 3 on Medium-High settings with 60 fps... but Warriors All Stars doesn't work properly. =/ And what's worse is that the console version is pretty bad, for me at least because it has variable framerate and it's around 30-45 fps, not constant 60. 
It's probably due to them being processor heavy since they need to process all of the enemies and little things. I wonder how do Japanese players never complain about this, especially considering that Warriors would often release on PS Vita which obviously has worse performance than PS4 or even PS3. 

But yeah, it's just something we need to get used to. Japanese don't really care how much money they'll make on PC ports, for them consoles are always the priority. Especially they don't care about PC ports selling well in the West since again they're working only for the Japanese audience. So, just saying - if you want to play some of their games and you don't want to support their ports - nothing will change from that because they'll just stop bringing these games in the first place. We need to be grateful for what we have.

I'm just glad we get these games in the first place. Back in PS2 days they would often not release these games with English subtitles at all, and if they would - there would be awful English dub (I'm not against English dubs, by the way; I just want to always be able to switch to original Japanese voices).


----------



## Midoriya

I'm not going to have my Wii U or my New Nintendo 2DSXL anymore, plus a bunch of other games.  All of this in preparation for buying a Nintendo Switch.  The only console I'm going to be keeping is my New Nintendo 3DSXL and the only games I'm keeping are Animal Crossing New Leaf, Pok?mon Ultra Sun, and Pok?mon Conquest.

Anyway, I'm keeping Pok?mon Conquest because I just started a new file on it after having not played in 5+ years.  I managed to beat the main story, all the missions, and even the final bonus mission on my first file, and now that I know how everything works in the game I'm looking forward to having a lot of fun with it this time around.  The story is great, the characters are well designed and thought-out, and most importantly, it has Pok?mon in it!  Truly an underrated game.  <3


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Currently playing Kingdom Hearts Re:coded on DSi. 
The game is pretty amazing!! I love how they didn't just copy-paste the first game but added a ton of different things, especially for the boss-battles and exploration. I'd go as far as to say that I prefer Re:coded to the basic Kingdom Hearts 1 Final Mix! : o But they're both great! <3

Finished the Alice's world yesterday and gosh - the boss battle was incredible!! Going to start the Olympus World today.
I'm very glad I decided to actually play Re:coded. It's included in 1.5+2.5 Remix on PS4 but only as a movie, so the game is playable only on DS/3DS. Initially I dismissed it thinking I'll just watch the movie but I'm glad I am playing Recoded! ^_^

Ah! And the "build your abilities" system is just great, where you need to put every level up and abilities in this little computer, and kind of build it. :3 
Gameplay-wise I like it much more than KH 1 Final Mix, really. I'm surprised how well the navigation works, too - since DSi doesn't have the stick for camera control, you need to press R button whenever you need to turn the camera. Initially I thought this would be painful but it's rather intuitive! I've gotten used to the way camera works and like it - the whole game has this cubic platformer feel to it, so the R button camera works great!


----------



## watercolorwish

Spoiler: a necessary evil








im about to spend $200 just so a Japanese game can work on a Japanese 3DS because the 3DS is rEgiOn LoCkEd kjfhfhfkfkdjd this is kind of too early to say im “playing it “ but i’ve wanted to play this game for the LONGEST time and im finally cracking as i wait for new horizons to release. its called Tongari Boushi to Mahou Machi and ive had the first game in the series which did release in the US on my old DS since i was super young. The whole series is basically like animal crossing meets harry potter. Years later i found out it had a prequel on the 3DS but only in Japan and I’ve wanted to play so bad since. I figured the only thing stopping me from playing is the language barrier and despite taking japanese my freshman year i remember nothing so im going to rely on the camera of google translate the whole time. also i might document my journey on TBT because ive only seen a couple people who dont understand japanese try to play the game and they didnt really go into detail on all the mechanics of it like the NPCs, places, etc. Its going to take forever to ship here but im really excited to play


----------



## magicaldonkey

i started getting back into ACNL, but i also play a game called 'destiny 2' on my xbox- along with the sims 4 game on there too (and many other games that i don't really play anymore, oops)

my wii is long gone lmao.


----------



## Melodie

Playing right now Splatoon 2, since it's the final Splatfest these days. I'm on team Chaos and just won 
my first 100x battle yesterday as well as one 10x battle. Very proud of it!


----------



## KnoxUK

lexinator said:


> Finishing Saints Row 2 right now on the PC. I never actually completed the game or got 100% despite me finishing all of the others Saints Row games lol



The game has so many secret unlocks/activities. It was crazy fun discovering them well over 100 hours. From what I remember you can unlock defibrillators by doing the ambulance activity or a pimp outfit for doing a certain activity. But it's been years since I played it. It's the only saints row I played.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Markiemania95 said:


> Super Mario Maker 2 and Pok?mon GO, mainly. Also played a bit of Tetris 99 and Let's Go, Eevee the last few days as well.



I've been playing mario maker 2 crazy the last few days. Did you know that you can change the day/night cycle to add extra level elements? Crazy. I'm a bit shocked that they don't have amiibo support like mario maker 1 though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Going through a 2nd run of Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night.



Do you have it on switch? I was wondering if they patched the major game breaking bugs before buying it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Perlounette said:


> Playing right now Splatoon 2, since it's the final Splatfest these days. I'm on team Chaos and just won
> my first 100x battle yesterday as well as one 10x battle. Very proud of it!



Can you obtain the power amour from the inkling squid amiibo like in splatoon 1? That outfit was the best looking ! Especially with a mini gun. Made you look like a juggernaut


----------



## Melodie

KnoxUK said:


> Can you obtain the power amour from the inkling squid amiibo like in splatoon 1? That outfit was the best looking ! Especially with a mini gun. Made you look like a juggernaut


Not sure, since I didn't played the first Splatoon game and also don't know about the power amour,
besides I also not own any Inkling amiibo to check it out (only have Pearl and Marina). But here's a 
site where I think all clothes are listed which you can obtain from the amiibos: 
https://splatoonwiki.org/wiki/Amiibo


----------



## Psydye

KnoxUK said:


> Do you have it on switch? I was wondering if they patched the major game breaking bugs before buying it.


I guess they did? I haven't really noticed any bugs at all to be honest. There's one area that takes a little bit longer to load from the next room but other than that I'd say it's a-ok! Definitely worth the $40 I spent on it!


----------



## KnoxUK

Perlounette said:


> Not sure, since I didn't played the first Splatoon game and also don't know about the power amour,
> besides I also not own any Inkling amiibo to check it out (only have Pearl and Marina). But here's a
> site where I think all clothes are listed which you can obtain from the amiibos:
> https://splatoonwiki.org/wiki/Amiibo



Aw sweet they still have it. They have also added another set that looks equally as cool! Silly though Nintendo has literally recoloured some amiibos. They're alot more amiibos than I remember. Thank you  for sending me the link. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I guess they did? I haven't really noticed any bugs at all to be honest. There's one area that takes a little bit longer to load from the next room but other than that I'd say it's a-ok! Definitely worth the $40 I spent on it!



I've been excited for it for a while. Mainly because of Bloodstained:Curse of the moon. I'd Completely recommend it if you've not played it. It's a small game but for only 7 quid its really good value for money.


----------



## Psydye

^Oh you can BET I've played it, and beaten it! Completely agree: great game!


----------



## KnoxUK

Psydye said:


> ^Oh you can BET I've played it, and beaten it! Completely agree: great game!



I have a question. Is Alfred (The yellow wizard guy) in bloodstained ritual of the night? I see in game-play the other 3 characters but not him.


----------



## Psydye

^Oh definitely!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Aside from Banjo-Kazooie (which I mentioned earlier in this thread's history, I still haven't finished it for some reason), I also beat Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors awhile back, which has lead to me continuing the next game in the Zero Escape series, Virtue's Last Reward. It's an alright game so far, though I still prefer 999 currently. I also bought a lot of games during the Steam summer sale, including Sims 3, which I've been playing on and off, and I'm currently in the process of making the most dysfunctional family ever. Finally, I've been playing a little bit of Overwatch on and off. I have a big love/hate relationship with this game, sometimes it's fun, sometimes it's the most frustrating game ever, it really just depends.


----------



## Hal

Splat2, I've had the game since launch so I feel it's only right I participate lol


----------



## Romaki

Rusolando-Kun said:


> Are boss fights too tedious for you? That's how I felt at first, but I started liking them a lot more. Especially when you have a bit more freedom in terms of equipment and etc.
> The main quest is brilliant!!



I mean, it really depends on the boss tbh. I just hate it when you can't do one thing right and then it's like the 5th attack of the boss, so you lose before you have the chance to learn what you have to do and then you have to go through 4 attacks before you get back to the issue. And I'm not really precise either, so there's a lot of trial and error. :'D I just think the dungeons with all the normal enemies are a lot more fun than preparing yourself for that one tough battle that you're bound to lose several times. Maybe I just started at the first dungeon after the main mission one, I made my way to the one who uses electric attacks and I haaaaate it. ;w;

But yeah, the game is a lot of fun. I really liked the mini boss where you had to drop things on their head. I think I just prefer those gimmicks over pure combat, I'm not that experienced at it and failing at the same thing over and over again frustrates me quickly that's why I usually don't stick with them. c; But I definitely plan on finishing the main quest as well! I'll have to see how I feel about it once I faced all of the boss fights.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Romaki said:


> I mean, it really depends on the boss tbh. I just hate it when you can't do one thing right and then it's like the 5th attack of the boss, so you lose before you have the chance to learn what you have to do and then you have to go through 4 attacks before you get back to the issue. And I'm not really precise either, so there's a lot of trial and error. :'D I just think the dungeons with all the normal enemies are a lot more fun than preparing yourself for that one tough battle that you're bound to lose several times. Maybe I just started at the first dungeon after the main mission one, I made my way to the one who uses electric attacks and I haaaaate it. ;w;
> 
> But yeah, the game is a lot of fun. I really liked the mini boss where you had to drop things on their head. I think I just prefer those gimmicks over pure combat, I'm not that experienced at it and failing at the same thing over and over again frustrates me quickly that's why I usually don't stick with them. c; But I definitely plan on finishing the main quest as well! I'll have to see how I feel about it once I faced all of the boss fights.



I understand. Boss fights tend to annoy me, too; though, it's mostly due to my poor nerve system. And I think I know what boss you mean with the electric attacks - brace yourself because he'll reappear later on in the game. xD But the first time you don't have to fight him, just pick up the arrows and the quest will be marked as completed. I'm pretty sure it's impossible to win against him unless you have great equipment. Might be wrong, though. Or it might be a totally different boss and I made a mistake, haha. xD

Oh, I liked that one a lot, too! It took me some time to realize how to counter his attacks and then throw stuff on the boss. The motion controls are really great in the game and they somewhat spoiled me - now whenever there's a game with bows, I immediately expect it to have motion controls for bow aim. I wish motion controls were a thing for as many games as possible - they're fun, intuitive and make the gameplay easier.

For the rest of main quest, I'd recommend you to look into the whole potion making deal and prepare a ton of them. And always have at least 3 great weapons because some bosses can break them easily. : o I've had this with one and had to finish them off with those wood clubs, haha.

Enjoy the game. ໒( ♥ ◡ ♥ )७

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm currently making my way through Kingdom Hearts Re:coded. Almost finished it, just 2 worlds left. 
Gosh, the Lafar boss fight nearly destroyed me... as much as I like the game, it shouldn't have been so difficult and tedious. =/ Especially compared to every other boss fight in the game which (I thought) was hilarious and unique. Lafar and Lago (bird) were just painful. (っ- ‸ – ς)


----------



## spottedpony

Lately I've been playing a lot of BOTW. I also bought Splatoon 2 last week--I am so bad at it lol! I was going to join in on the last Splatfest but I've been too busy with work.

This week I bought a PS4 (my first Playstation!) and started Horizon Zero Dawn yesterday. It's so beautiful! I can't wait to check out other PS4 games, but I'm holding myself back because I have plenty of other games I should play first.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

NoUsernameHere said:


> Aside from Banjo-Kazooie (which I mentioned earlier in this thread's history, I still haven't finished it for some reason), I also beat Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors awhile back, which has lead to me continuing the next game in the Zero Escape series, Virtue's Last Reward. It's an alright game so far, though I still prefer 999 currently. I also bought a lot of games during the Steam summer sale, including Sims 3, which I've been playing on and off, and I'm currently in the process of making the most dysfunctional family ever. Finally, I've been playing a little bit of Overwatch on and off. I have a big love/hate relationship with this game, sometimes it's fun, sometimes it's the most frustrating game ever, it really just depends.



To add to this, I also started playing Hollow Knight recently. Really fun game, everything about it is so fantastic. Graphics, art style, gameplay, music, atmosphere...everything's perfect imo.


----------



## Psydye

Just started up a game of Celeste! It's got a great soundtrack!


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Almost finished Kingdom Hearts 1 on PS4. Now in Antarctica world and really like it!! The swimming is fun.

Started playing Samurai Shodown on PS4 - awesome fighting game!! I'm learning Darli Dagger. ^-^


----------



## Midoriya

I just got a Switch and Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, so I started playing Smash Ultimate and absolutely love it so far!  I’m working on using the “fast” strategy to unlock all the characters.  So far I’ve gotten up to Ryu, and unlocked him as well.  My mains are Fox, Ryu, and Lucario, but I’m looking forward to getting better with Ryu and Lucario in particular!


----------



## Breath Mint

Can I say Fire Emblem: Three Houses even though it's not getting delivered until later today? That and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe are going to be 99% of my gaming time for the foreseeable future lol


----------



## TSquared

FE Three Houses currently downloading on the Switch - super hyped to get started with my Black Eagles squad!


----------



## Noctis

Fire Emblem Three Houses. Loving it so far!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've rented Mario Tennis Aces for a few days. Been wanting to try this game out for a while since I've always been a fan of this series. So far I'm liking it quite a bit. If I end up liking it a lot by the end of my rental period I may consider buying it!


----------



## Ehingen Guy

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've rented Mario Tennis Aces for a few days. Been wanting to try this game out for a while since I've always been a fan of this series. So far I'm liking it quite a bit. If I end up liking it a lot by the end of my rental period I may consider buying it!



Coincidentally, I was just playing Mario Tennis Aces, mainly the monthly tournament and Co-op Challenge. 

Do you play online? You should. Tournaments and Co-op Challenges are so much fun. Plus you can unlock new characters and outfits every month.


----------



## Oldcatlady

My friend just got me into danganronpa. She showed the second one to me and we played it together. I’m currently watching playthroughs for the first one. I’ll probably buy the second one after I finish watching the first one. I’m shaking my head at some of the characters in the game that don’t use their brains at all!!! It ain’t that simple unless the murder is a complete airhead


----------



## Psydye

Luna Nights. Figured it was high time I started playing AND COMPLETING all the games I have on Steam!


----------



## Hal

Still playing Final Fantasy XIV,but recently picked up Breath of the Wild and Tetris 99 again.


----------



## Kurb

Sonic 2 and 3. (whoever's idea it was to create launch base zone *i will find you.*)


----------



## Alienfish

Lacana said:


> I play LOL and Dota 2 sometimes. Guys, do you watch esports tournaments? If yes, what is your favorite esport to watch? I can't say that I am a big cybersports fan, but sometimes I don't mind watching some matches. By the way, I found a good information portal, check it out https://egamersworld.com/



Used to do when they actually aired it on regular TV when it was big sometime ago. CS:GO and SC2 were the most interesting tbh, probs because I used to play the OG sc game a bit and cs:go is interesting tho i don't play it myself. don't do it this years and age though lol.

anyway, downloaded love live! to my phone just cause I can't play much more than casual games on my 3ds now due to my buttons breaking and it seems trash amount of fun


----------



## Psydye

Kurb said:


> Sonic 2 and 3. (whoever's idea it was to create launch base zone *i will find you.*)



Sonic 3...what, not Sonic 3 *& Knuckles*?  The full experience, if you ask me!


----------



## Kurb

Psydye said:


> Sonic 3...what, not Sonic 3 *& Knuckles*?  The full experience, if you ask me!



xd yeah i play that although i hate everything


----------



## Snowesque

Don't Starve Together

Figuring out the meta for solo is pretty fun since they are updating it a bunch. Plus, there is a bunch of new drops bringing in more traffic on Twitch which is cool. I am hoping for more events like the Gorge in the future!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Skyrim. Have had the game forever, but never played it.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Right now I am playing through the Blue Lions path on Fire Emblem Three House and I just love Dimitri


----------



## DubiousDelphine

PMD: Explorers of Sky Again
might play PMD: Gates to Infinity soon


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

OMG! 

I just started playing Splatoon 2 and it's absolutely amazing, wow!! 
I also love the little board that people have (with various messages and drawings). I'm only level 3 and haven't really understood a lot about it, but it's lots of fun already!! ^-^

Apart from Splatoon, I'm also playing Mario Kart 8 occassionally.
And for single-player - I'm playing Fragile Dreams Farewell Ruins of the Moon and Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## Stalfos

Dragon Quest Builders 2. Just finished the main story. Now it's time to start free building.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Stalfos said:


> Dragon Quest Builders 2. Just finished the main story. Now it's time to start free building.



I'm very happy to see so many people playing DQ Builders 2! ^_^


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Oh gee! Puyo-Puyo (and a ton of other games!!) are on free weekend on Steam, and I tried it... it's so much fun, wow! I've never thought Tetris could be so relaxing and charming! XD I'm definitely going to pick this game on Switch or Steam - really-really sweet.


----------



## Psydye

Gun Lord X, Metaloid: Origin, Blazing Chrome, Doom, and Doom 3.


----------



## Hanoumi

I'm playing Ocarina of time on the 3ds. Never played a legend of zelda game before and so far it's good.


----------



## Sophie23

Acnl XD


----------



## graceroxx

pokemon ranger!!


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

Woo-hoo!! Just finished Super Mario 3D World, what a lovely game!!! And the final World was absolutely brilliant. <3

Now to finish up Fragile Dreams.


----------



## Tao

There's quite a few I've been dropping in and out of.

Fire Emblem Three Houses. Honestly I've not been enjoying it all that much, but I've spent enough money on it getting physical and digital copies assuming I would love it as much as the others that I'm just hoping it "clicks" with me at some point.

Breath of the Wild I'm picking up occasionally. Now that I've accepted it's just not what I expect with a Zelda game, I'm finding some fun in it.


Bought an Xbox One for the house for some cross play games (cheaper than buying a third PC). Been playing Sea of Thieves and Ark with my girlfriend and housemate...Also Banjo-Kazooie and Viva Pinata TiP since Rare Replay is the only thing the Xbone had that I wanted. 

Gave the Master Chief collection a go since I love Halo but given I've not played a shooter on console in years, I may just wait for the Steam release since I'm not getting along with it here aiming with a controller (or maybe it's just not as good as I remember and I won't accept it)

Seeing as I got the Game Pass I've also downloaded basically everything, so that's more to my backlog I guess.


----------



## Halloqueen

Since its release, I've pretty much exclusively been spending my gaming time playing Fire Emblem: Three Houses. There are little issues that are sort of unfortunate about it, but for the most part I adore it and have been really enjoying it.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I'm currently playing Disgaea 5 on Switch, lovely game!


----------



## Hal

Currently playing: Song of Memories on PlayStation 4.


----------



## Sylvia

tomodachi life aha


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Overwatch! I love the FPC layout of the game, and I’m an Ashe main. Uncommon, but that’s me!


----------



## spottedpony

Horizon Zero Dawn and BOTW  Mainly HZD. I think I'm finally getting the hang of the controls, but those Watchers still freak me out lol! I changed the difficulty to "story mode" and am really enjoying it. 
For BOTW, I'm working on finding more shrines and completing some side quests.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Fire Emblem Three Houses haha,, it's been taking up literally all my time... I'm absolutely obsessed :')


----------



## Hal

Back on the Final Fantasy XIV grind. Just made it to Stormblood. So happy I stuck with it.


----------



## Breath Mint

50 hours in on Three Houses and it's been worth every penny I paid for it so far


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

In the good news: my game backlog is getting gradually smaller, haha. 
I'm currently playing Splatoon 2 (a bit of story and online), Disgaea 5, Fragile Dreams on Wii and Dragon Quest Builders 2. I've read about Builders 2 having problems with framerate, and I'm sensitive to that so I'm considering getting the PS4 version (instead of Switch), we'll see. @_@


----------



## Sweetley

Playing at the moment Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy since I still didn't finished the game(s). Also playing
some Splatoon 2 here and there.


----------



## Alienfish

Restarted Persona Q. Haven't touched in ages because I didn't realize you could change difficulty before so now I went on Safety mode cos I just want story and while enemies are cool NOT cool to die at once when on normal wtf man.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Playing Final Fantasy X as I type this. I keep bouncing between this, FFXII, and have recently gotten back into Star Wars: The Old Republic. Forgot how fun that game was.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Playing the OG Animal Crossing. The only fish I'm missing in my encyclopedia are the Giant Snakehead, Arapaima, and Jellyfish, and I'm determined to get all three before I have to go back to college on Sunday.

I've also been playing HHD a ton. I'm addicted to interior design lol


----------



## katieofsweetpea

acnl hahah


----------



## glasspandabear

Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc. I’m addicted! 

Huge props to the 2 or 3 people who commented about this game on a thread and sparked my curiosity for it. Not sure what thread it was, but as fate would have it, the game was on a huge 80% off sale at the time I had looked into it. I snatched this deal and bought all 4 games on Steam. No regrets, I love it!!

I believe I just started the class trial for Chapter 5 of THH. I’ve already got like 46 hours into the game because it’s way too addicting


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer

Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. Beat the main story, but the Delta Chapter is giving me a few issues...


----------



## Psydye

xSuperMario64x said:


> Playing the OG Animal Crossing. The only fish I'm missing in my encyclopedia are the Giant Snakehead, Arapaima, and Jellyfish, and I'm determined to get all three before I have to go back to college on Sunday.
> 
> I've also been playing HHD a ton. I'm addicted to interior design lol



Ah, the first Animal Crossing! Such nostalgia.


----------



## Dim

Haven't been this hooked on smash since 2011-2012.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I finally finished Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon on Wii (or rather "on Wii U" since I'm playing it on Wii U) and the game is brilliant. I haven't cried this much in a very long time... really sad (in a good way) game that explores the themes of loneliness, love, affection and what it really means to be human. My guess is that Yoko Taro was heavily inspired by this game and Final Fantasy XIII when he made NieR: Automata.
I'll never forget it... *continues crying*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Been playing AC Wild World today. I started a new town for the second time, just wasn't satisfied with my last one I guess. I'm liking this new one a lot more. My current villagers are Mint, Ruby, Walker, Frobert, and Lobo. Not a bad set I must say


----------



## HistoryH22

I've been playing Battlefield V a decent amount lately.


----------



## Gremlin

Well, I've mostly been playing ACNL. AC games are really the only games I've played throughout my life. I've always enjoyed how simple and relaxing they are. 

And I don't know if this counts, but earlier I did try to play chess against an A.I., and as you can probably guess, that didn't go so well for me, haha.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I'm about to finish Splatoon 2 story-line, yaaay! Then I'll just focus on multiplayer. But I do need to get the DLC...

Does anyone know if the single-player for Splatoon 1 is good? Are the missions as fun as Splatoon 2? Any point in getting the first one just for the single-player?


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've been playing a lot of two games I got in July, ToeJam & Earl: Back in the Groove, and the Switch port of the original Doom.


----------



## katieofsweetpea

mario kart 7 ahah


----------



## Rusolando-Kun

I'm currently playing Final Fantasy XV - absolutely no idea why so many people disliked it. I love the game!!

Also playing Samurai Warriors 4-1 and Disgaea 5 Complete.


----------



## Hat'

Papa's Scooperia...


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Stardew Valley. Best $15 I've spent this year.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

About 40 hours into Fire Emblem: Three Houses. Almost to the second part of the Golden Deer route (the timeskip)! I already completed Blue Lions, and cried when I got to marry Dimitri, haha! I love this game so much :"D​


----------



## Sweetley

Playing at the moment *The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild*, got the game yesterday and damn, 
it's beautiful. Discovering the surroundings part for part is so much fun, in general I'm a huge fan of open
world games where you have lots to do. I'm at the beginning of the story and just try to learn every move 
and how to use everything. It's the first TLoZ game I play proper since I never had such an interest in LoZ
games before. Guess this will change now, as I'm already fell in love with this game, lol.


----------



## Loriii

Splatoon 2, Salmon Run
Marvel's Spider-Man PS4 (hard mode)
Kingdom Hearts III (Critical)


----------



## Hal

I recently picked up Fire Emblem:Three Houses. It's my first time playing a FE game and so far I'm enjoying. I just feel.. I play a little too cautious. lol
Also picked up Legacy of the Duelist: Link Evolution for some quick Yu-Gi-Oh! rounds when I have short breaks at work.


----------



## Alienfish

Phil_Phil said:


> Mario Kart 7 is great. I like it even more than Mario Kart 8 (I have a deluxe version on Switch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to download Grand Theft Auto 5 again and I wasn't disappointed. I bought it immediately after it was released on PS3 to play with my friends. They don't play anymore and I didn't want to play with random dudes. But I was so bored I decided to give it a try.



all mk's are better than 8/8D. makes me wanna play 7 again too aha


----------



## Trundle

Smash Bros, Fire Emblem 3H, League of Legends... I'll be playing WoW Classic in a week, hopefully!


----------



## HotNotHut

Recently got back into grinding Rocket League. My rank has been at diamond for about a year now and really want champ.


----------



## gobby

Bought stardew valley for the switch yesterday, I have it for pc but was compelled to purchase it again to play from the comfort of my bed


----------



## Alienfish

Picked back up HHD again... Wanting to finish it and since I did all the facilities now should only be actual villagers left :3


----------



## Mu~

Mostly phone games like dress Up diary, tiny tower (id: 4PRR7), Lego tower (id: 70C4) and Pok?mon go (id: 5810 4808 7003)


----------



## Sweetley

Still playing The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild. I swear, I'm getting addicted to this game, lol.

Thanks to a trick found on YouTube, I got lots of rupees and bought the house in Hateno (I didn't even 
knew that you can have your own house in this game until I saw an Let's Play). After saving Vah Ruta, I 
also saved Vah Medoh yesterday and discovering now the beautiful snowy environments now that I have
the right clothes which keeps me warm.


----------



## Bosmer

One of my friends bought me monster hunter generations ultimate on the switch and its very different from world, but so far so good I'm getting by.
Also Moofahs are so adorable.


----------



## Midoriya

Currently on chapter 17 of Fire Emblem Three Houses on the Golden Deer path.  Playing [Hard] [Classic] mode.  It’s so much fun.


----------



## YunaMoon

New Leaf. I want to play Pok?mon Crystal too eventually though


----------



## HotNotHut

Just got into riverwood on my new Skyrim character. This game always manages to feel new to me.


----------



## jenikinz

Mainly just pocket camp right now.


----------



## Breath Mint

I recently bought Octopath Traveler and Yu-Gi-Oh! Legacy of the Duelist: Link Evolution and I've enjoyed both so far.


----------



## MelloDimensions

Life


----------



## Stalfos

Dragon Quest Builders 2. Putting the finishing touches to my buildertopia isle atm.


----------



## Alienfish

Cookie Clicker.. the highest intelligence my brain can do rn after frying it with some books aha


----------



## spottedpony

Haven't been able to play much lately, but when I am free: BOTW, Spiderman on PS4 (only 2-3 hours in), and Super Mario 3D Land on the 3DS. I'm planning on restarting my New Leaf town maybe next week since I've just been too busy to keep up with it and am ready for some new villagers.


----------



## Sweetley

Playing at the moment Super Kirby Clash. I really happy over the fact that they released a Switch version 
of Team Kirby Clash Deluxe, which was one of my favorite games I played for the 3DS back then. Kinda 
fun to play when I need a break from BotW.


----------



## dizzy bone

Stardew Valley :3 I pretty much completed my riverland farm and I’m trying to make some money to buy some end-game items. My friend who helped me early in game also joined me back to decorate his farm cabin!


----------



## Tao

Still on Fire Emblem Three Houses. 
I've found I'm enjoying it a lot more by skipping all the dialogue and rushing through monastery areas. Shame really since I usually read all the dialogue in FE games despite none of them being masterpieces in writing, but I was just so bored with everything outside of combat here. Story didn't grip me, the characters are just oh so bland and all the 'extra content' feels like low effort fetch quests, mini cutscenes and 15 year old mini games.
Also rushing through so I can start a new game. 20 hours spent means I don't want to just drop it and start over. Really shouldn't have picked normal/classic in this one but I did since it's my first run, I had no idea it was going to be so damn easy. I think I've got into a situation where I lost a unit like 3 times, but time travel makes that irrelevant anyway. Would have been nice to just have an option of "restart battle" upon the death of a unit, at least that removes the absurd advantage time travel gives you but doesn't mean you have to close and restart the game.

If anything, I'm hoping to finish it quick and start that harder difficulty as I can tell I would enjoy the combat so much more if I actually had to think about half the stuff I'm doing.



Also playing FE:Awakening alongside it since the Switch battery life is absolute garbage...So convenient taking a spare console with me for when the first inevitably runs out of juice...
Up to chapter 15 on that one. Replaying it does make me appreciate some of the things in Three Houses has brought such as the weapon triangle being tied more to abilities as weapon skill ranks up rather than a base "you just win, because axe > lance" or being able to wield any weapon if you've got enough skill with it, but it also makes me wish Three Houses toned down the advantages it gives to the player and had relationships serve more of a purpose than they do since as far as I'm aware, any purpose they have is pretty minimal and negligible outside of creepy tea parties and having a waifu.


Played a little bit of Smash since Banjo released too. He's pretty fun, but I've kinda ran out of things to do on single player with that game and I'm not near an internet connection enough to go online...Can't wait for the next time we get some friends around so I can properly sit down and play with him.



At home I've been dropping in and out of Sea of Thieves with my girlfriend and housemate. Not really played much of it since I've not had much time for gaming at home, but I enjoy playing it with them. I'm hoping to try State of Decay 2 with them since I'm under the understanding it's multiplayer up to 4 players and I quite enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Hal

I've been diving into Super Kirby Clash since it released. I'm currently level 12 and I still haven't had to purchase any additional credits to play,so I don't understand what the whole point of that system is. More or less, it's a fun game to waste time in. 

I'm waiting until I have more time for it, but I can't wait to try out the new modes in Tetris 99.


----------



## MapleSilver

I just started playing City Folk for the first time in years. I took some photos (unfortunately had to use a camera) so I'll have a blog entry out shortly.


----------



## Bcat

I spent like 4 hours playing the sims 3. i don't care. I've earned a lazy day.


----------



## Psydye

Super Ghouls n' Ghosts.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Yakuza 0. I've always had a passing interest in the Yakuza series, so I finally decided to pick up 0 while it was on sale. And my god, I gotta say it's just as amazing as I've always thought it would be. This is a game where you can go from brutally beating the **** out of any fool who dares to mess with you, to singing karaoke at a bar while drunk off your ass, and it's just as amazing as it sounds.


----------



## Halloqueen

When not playing through the Golden Deer route of Fire Emblem: Three Houses that I started after finishing the Black Eagle route recently, my game time as of late has been spent in Tetris 99. I'm aiming to acquire the castle background. Unfortunately racking up KOs isn't my forte, so I'm not earning tickets from completing Daily Challenges as fast as I'd like. Fun nonetheless.


----------



## spottedpony

Happy to finally have some time to game again! I've mainly been playing Spiderman on the PS4 and wow is it fun! I'm still pretty terrible with the controls but I'll get the hang of it. 

I decided to take a break from BOTW to pick up Splatoon 2, and will be buying online access so I can try some online battles. Again, I'm not that great but it's a blast


----------



## Oldcatlady

Code: Realize ~Guardian of Rebirth~

and Danganronpa 2 

:')
i pretty much only play visual novels with a few exceptions


----------



## Tao

Picked up Daemon X Machina.

I wasn't overly thrilled with the demo, but it felt more like an extended tutorial if anything. I'm hoping I won't be disappointed in buying the full game since I do like the mech/character customisation and can see how it could be fun assuming the game does expand a bit more.

If anything, I know what games Marvelous tend to release so I'm expecting to enjoy it and I'm happy to take a chance with this publisher.


----------



## Stalfos

I just beat Final Fantasy Adventure (or Mystic Quest as it was known as here in Europe) on the Collection of Mana the other day. It was nice to experience the origins of two of my favorite games of all time (Secret of Mana and Trials of Mana) even if it didn't hold up very well from a technical standpoint.


----------



## buniichu

✧ On bun's dream diary of games, that are currently playing: ✧


.:✡ ACNL


.:✡ (Back on) FEF and Fire Emblem Warriors 



I'm currently on hiatus ~☾&#55356;&#57120;


----------



## dumplen

I just recently discovered Flight Rising, so I've been stuck playing in the Coliseum.


B) yes, I'm late to the party.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Borderlands 3. Loving it so far!


----------



## Romaki

Fire Emblem: Three Houses


----------



## graceroxx

untitled goose game. gotta be my favorite game of 2019


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Honestly, I have so many new games I still need to start up ': D (almost too many...)
Although...I guess playing Project Mirai DX off and on counts. I need to start up Nier Automata--I've had it for a year, but I haven't gotten to play it at all... Or Bayonetta 2...

If mobile games count,  then it would be Kingdom Hearts Union Cross, Monster Super League, and PMMM Side Story Magia Record. KHUX and Magia Record have really good storylines, but particularly the latter. 

I could go for a round of Mario Kart, though.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently playing the Final Fantasy VIII remaster on Switch. I'm not hating the game as much as when I first played it on PS1 back when it was first released. Wish the rest of the cast got more backstory and development, not just Squall and Rinoa. Everyone else just seems like background props.

And Quistis deserves so much better than that!


----------



## Thunder

Borderlands 3

splitscreen is kinda poop


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Thunder said:


> Borderlands 3
> 
> splitscreen is kinda poop



Agreed 1000%. This is actually the reason why my husband bought a second copy of the game (of more accurately, paid for the digital license of what we already own) so we wouldn't have to deal with the split screen anymore.


----------



## Nooblord

Mostly been playing Tetris 99, Grid Autosport (SW), Mario Kart Tour, and I 100%’d Untitled Goose Game last night.
Probably gonna pick up DQXI sometime next week and put everything else on hold.


----------



## Zane

Link’s Awakening on switch :] I never played the original so i’m having a lot of fun figuring out all the puzzles/trying to find all the secrets.


----------



## Tee-Tee

Dragon Quest Builders 2, after playing the first one I got the seconded one and I am enjoying it much more then the first!


----------



## Trundle

Playing League of Legends and WoW Classic primarily. I want to be playing Smash more often but it's been hurting my wrists a lot. =(


----------



## Raayzx

League of legends. I'm a noob.


----------



## Thunder

HopeForHyrule said:


> Agreed 1000%. This is actually the reason why my husband bought a second copy of the game (of more accurately, paid for the digital license of what we already own) so we wouldn't have to deal with the split screen anymore.



they're aware of it at least, so it's good to know they're working on it, but damn i hope whatever fix comes sooner or later.


----------



## Sweetley

The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild.

Trying to get 13 hearts together so that I can get the Master Sword, have 8 at the moment so still
some work to do. I also trying to solve some side quests here and there.


----------



## KnoxUK

Perrycifer said:


> The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild.
> 
> Trying to get 13 hearts together so that I can get the Master Sword, have 8 at the moment so still
> some work to do. I also trying to solve some side quests here and there.



In the village where you can buy a house there is a small cursed statue off to the side near the house. You can exchange Hearts for stamina and hearts for stamina. I only found this out when I finished the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Currently playing castle crashes trying to do insane mode is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Sweetley

KnoxUK said:


> In the village where you can buy a house there is a small cursed statue off to the side near the house. You can exchange Hearts for stamina and hearts for stamina. I only found this out when I finished the game.



Ah, so that's where this statue is located. I only hear of it somewhere and then forgot about it. 
Thanks for the tip, I will check out it later!


----------



## seeds

I’ve personally been playing the first borderlands as I’ve never played it, as I have played the second. I also bought the pre-sequel and plan to pay it. I’ve been having fun it’s what I expected from playing the second learning more of the back story has been cool. Overall well done game exited for the 3rd installment of the series. 6.5/10

I have also been playing risk of rain 2 as recommended by a friend. Also really fun much better with more people though. I personally love the item looting system and the way the game feels is amazing. It has a couple problems with it but most are minimal and for an early access game really good loving it. 8/10


----------



## Stalfos

Finally started playing Hollow Knight. Liking it so far. Maybe a bit overrated bit still good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Currently playing Banjo-Kazooie. It's a cute and fun game so far, though I'm still learning the controls and getting a feel for it.

This game gives me serious Conker vibes too lol 
(No surprise tho since Rare made both games)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

Twilight princess HD for the first time in over a year


----------



## Sweetley

Playing some Super Kirby Clash online with random people at the moment. While it's actually really 
fun playing with others, it sucks when someones internet is faulty and the whole game gets slowed 
down because of this. Just had yesterday a match where it took over 10 minutes before we finally
defeated the enemy because everyone just moved like in slow motion, attacks took forever till they
were done. Normally, those matches taking around 5 minutes if everything goes in normal speed.
Luckily, it's not always the case and I end up in matches where it works perfectly. Still try to save
up also some Applegems for new costumes.


----------



## Nooblord

Mostly been playing the Marvel Knights DLC for Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3. Working on getting 4 stars for a few more Gauntlets. I did manage to unlock all the costumes, even though I was pretty underpowered for the lvl 120 Gauntlet.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Stardew Valley (Switch). Best $15 I've ever spent; definitely got my money's worth long ago, lol.


----------



## Psydye

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons


----------



## gobby

Recently bought the Dragon quest 3 port for switch, I'm enjoying it a lot!


----------



## Hanif1807

I'm currently playing ACNL Welcome Amiibo and Team Fortress 2. TF2 is getting closer to its 12th anniversary


----------



## Kaiaa

Currently playing Night in the Woods and it’s a gem. I absolutely love story driven games that have meaning.


----------



## HotNotHut

Currently playing Rocket League. Just ranked up 3 divisions only to drop 3 divisions after a bad streak. Pray for my rank


----------



## ali.di.magix

Currently re-addicted to Mariokart 8 Deluxe on the Switch!


----------



## Nooblord

DQXIS and Cuphead. At the final boss in Cuphead, but I’ll probably try to get all the achievements at some point.


----------



## Loriii

Gears 5. I only gotten into the GeOW series for the first time and I started with 5 lol. I have the digital code for 1-3 and 4 XB1X Enhanced so I might also play them soon. It's so addictive shooting the Locus/Swarm and not to mention, the graphics is simply breath-taking.

Also, I'm still in the middle of my Spider-Man hard mode playthrough and Kingdom Hearts 3's critical mode

I only play my Switch just for Salmon Run (Splatoon) lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i just bought a switch shown on my profile lol 
Im playing Super Smash Bros Ultimate now! I can with people on here now. I'm so happy


----------



## Celinalia

well right now i'm playing animal crossing new leaf (what a surprise) but i also plan on playing mario odyssey later today


----------



## Aquari

Neko atsume and pokemon platinum. I've waited so long to find the place where gible is but it turns out I could've gotten it pretty early on in the game, I have one now but its lvl 18 and all my other pokemon are like lvl 40.....


----------



## LunarMako

The Sims 4. I was watching the Flash and I thought the house Barry grew up in would be cool to build. So that is what I am working on now. It is turning out pretty good.


----------



## Jason Voorhees

Ultra Sun is the only game I have at the moment, and I'm playing that less and less.


----------



## Zane

finally playing Yoshi’s Crafted World, a game I bought idek how long ago. Taking my time 100%ing the levels and enjoying it, but oh my GOD this game has the most irritating and repetitive music I’m not even kidding.. like I really wish they had invested more into the soundtrack, or something. u_u


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Stardew Valley on Switch. This game is so addictive, lol.


----------



## Tao

Picked up a Hat in Time on Switch so I've started playing that again. Never got the time to finish it on PC.

I'm just reminded at how cute it is on the 'stealth' levels where she has the little finger gun.


----------



## Hat'

Recently I've been playing Overwatch and I came back to Cities: Skylines! Since I got my new PC, I'm so happy I can finally play those games with amazing FPS and graphics.


----------



## Midoriya

Currently taking a break from Fire Emblem Three Houses and doing a Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke alongside watching episodes of the show I missed to prepare for Pokemon Sword/Shield!


----------



## Raayzx

Just got super mario maker 2 and I've been playing it a lot. I suck at making levels tho lol


----------



## Hat'

I started playing Guild Wars 2 
I thought the game looked very cute so heh.
I've already played this kind of game but quickly uninstalled them because they were boring.
This one is actually good, but quite hard to fully grasp!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Bravely Second, I'm loving it.


----------



## demoness

MediEvil (2019).  As a very small Arianna-Brandi it was like my favorite PS1 IP and I have it nearly memorized.  if you're a fan it's basically how you remember it, except controls are modernized and you can actually escape the scarecrows.  i'm glad they went that route instead of the abysmal PSP reboot.  i am sad they didn't shore up 2 with it.

afterwards, i'll be hanging with outer worlds


----------



## Snowesque

Currently the salad fairy in Stardew Valley. Not a person goes free without those leafy greens.


----------



## Sophie23

stardew valley- I’m sorry but it’s so addictive! lol


----------



## Holla

Fire Emblem Blazing Sword or just Fire Emblem on the GBA in North America. It's pretty fun so far as I've never played it before.


----------



## Zane

super kirby clash or whatever that free one is on Switch. it’s a lot of fun but it’s pretty easy to get everything so i don’t see why anyone would do micro transactions for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

super kirby clash or whatever that free one is on Switch. it?s a lot of fun but it?s pretty easy to get everything so i don?t see why anyone would do micro transactions for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

every post i make does this lately i’m not even gonna fix it this time


----------



## Trundle

Holla said:


> Fire Emblem Blazing Sword or just Fire Emblem on the GBA in North America. It's pretty fun so far as I've never played it before.



FE7 is one of my favourite games of all time. Let me know how you like it if you see this!


----------



## RoyNumber1

So many users here seem to be fe fans. Too bad none of the staff is.


----------



## Stalfos

Luigi's Mansion 3.


----------



## Oldcatlady

i'm playing rusty lake hotel. the cube escape series is my favourite series of escape games n-n it's relaxing playing it on my phone


----------



## Holla

Luigi’s Mansion 3 as well as Tales of Vesperia both with my boyfriend via Co-op.

I’m also playing Fire Emblem Blazing Sword on my own every once and awhile when I get time.


----------



## Zane

Luigi’s Mansion 3 baby  E Gadd is annoying me like crazy and I only just got the system to communicate with him lol. I’m exploring this floor and every few minutes his text box comes up on the screen like “what are you doing ?? hurry up and go do this objective” like stfu and let me look around first

edit: really hoping it would only be for that first “mission” but he’s seriously not gonna shut up until i follow this ghost that was in the cutscene which i already know i have to follow sigh legitimately annoying, wonder if there’s a way to turn him off

edit again: oh there actually is thank god T_T apparently it’ll continue in the early stages of the game but i’m just relieved to know it’s gonna stop at some point. lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Been playing Omega Ruby, I'm still shiny hunting for Regice on there. I'm at 492 SRs, not including the 902 SRs I did in my previous run. I can't believe I got it on Pokemon GO before I got it on here lol (although I guess it's not too much of a surprise).


----------



## Mimi Cheems

There’s not much of a story to it, but I’ve been playing *Identity V* A TON. It’s a super fun game and I really enjoy playing it with my friends c:​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm playing a Super Mario 64 romhack on Project64. It's basically a complete retelling of the Shrek movie, complete with characters, dialogue, setting, and even music! The SM64 version of All Stars is great lmao

The camera is a little janky since it doesn't turn automatically when walking around, but that's okay. Other than that, it's actually a really great romhack so far.


----------



## Nooblord

Just finished Luigi’s Mansion 3, found everything without buying any of the shop items. Only one gem caused me a lot of trouble but I finally stumbled across. Gonna get back into DQXI, snd I’m still trying to get to X rank in Splatoon 2.


----------



## Trundle

Nooblord said:


> Just finished Luigi’s Mansion 3, found everything without buying any of the shop items. Only one gem caused me a lot of trouble but I finally stumbled across. Gonna get back into DQXI, snd I’m still trying to get to X rank in Splatoon 2.



How many hours did it take you to finish it? I was wondering if it's worth picking up.


----------



## slatka

i've been playing a lot of retail and classic wow recently and some dbd here and there!


----------



## Heyden

I was playing Smash all arvo since I'm free from exams finally! Hoping to pick up Splatoon 2 as well again.

I tried Terry out, he feels a bit clunky and awkward, and I couldn't get used to his back and front side specials but that was a cool touch. I don't really like any of the DLC so, well, goodbye money. Hopefully the last slot is someone interesting.


----------



## Nooblord

Trundle said:


> How many hours did it take you to finish it? I was wondering if it's worth picking up.



It took me about 30 hours to 100% it, idk how much of it was me checking every nook snd cranny of the entire hotel for secrets, money, and gems lol. Probably takes the average player 15-20 hours to complete.  I really enjoyed it, has a lot of clever puzzles to figure out and the hotel is fun to explore. I would recommend it.


----------



## Romaki

Trying to finish Let's Go Evoli before Pok?mon Sw/Sh comes out. I'll try to get some FE: Three Houses inbetween so it's not too much Pok?mon at once, but I'm not sure if I'll have enough time since I won't have much this weekend.


----------



## Corrie

I've gotten into Ultra Moon again so I've been casually playing that again. I still have yet to beat the game LOL


----------



## Oldcatlady

Im playing fire emblem awakening :3

I died three times on the easiest mode in chapter 4...


----------



## Midoriya

Because I lost on my Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke, I’m now back to playing Fire Emblem Three Houses Blue Lions path [Maddening] [Classic] mode.  I have around 20 units, no one has died yet, and I’m at around chapter six’s battle.  I also redownloaded feh and am looking forward to playing that again.  Mainly did it for the male Byleth freebie, but also because I haven’t played in awhile.  This is of course just to tide me over a bit until Pokemon Sword/Shield release next week though.


----------



## Squidward

I've been playing Aragami and VTMB a lot these days


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Fate Grand Order, Dragalia Lost, and Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## MapleSilver

Played some Kirby's Return to Dream Land last night, and got to the end of world 4. I'll probably complete the last 3 worlds tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Loriii

Horizon Zero Dawn. This game is so beautiful on a 4K TV! Why didn't I play this sooner?!


----------



## Stalfos

The Escapists 2 and Phantasy Star.


----------



## Romaki

My Pok?mon Sword copy finally arrived, so I'll be playing that until it's done.


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from Fire Emblem Three Houses and been playing Pokemon Sword now.


----------



## John Wick

With my cat.

Does that count?

I miss my 3ds!


----------



## spottedpony

FINALLY getting back into gaming! I am officially done with the CPA exams and picked up Fire Emblem: Three Houses today to celebrate  Super excited to start. I've been eyeing this game since it came out. I'm also figuring out my way around Terraria on the PC so I can play with a group of friends on a server. I had no idea how much there is to do in Terraria!


----------



## Mayor Monday

Finally playing the original Pokemon Blue. I felt a little bad for not having done so before, lol. I'm also about to restart my Pokemon X, too.


----------



## katieofsweetpea

animal crossing new leaf b


----------



## Sanaki

Pokemon sword.


----------



## Sweetley

Animal Crossing Pocket Camp

Just try to finally turning my campsite into something decent looking, at the moment it looks way better than at the beginning, still working on it however. Also try to get some more new villagers


----------



## Psydye

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Acnl and Ark


----------



## Oldcatlady

Collar x malice I LOVE IT ASJGLOSPL

I did accidentally spoil myself about who the leader of the big bads is through google image tho //facepalm


----------



## Snowesque

Going to play 1.4 of Stardew Valley when I am ready to pick it up! The developer added so much new stuff.
I have a lot of pre-update mods so I am a bit scared to open it, lol.


----------



## Corndoggy

ive started playing splatoon 2 again recently cos my friend just bought it haha


----------



## Mr_Persona

Persona, Pokemon Sword, and Ark again.


----------



## Kurashiki

Pokemon Sword and the new Stardew Valley update!


----------



## Stil

Vr Chat


----------



## Hal

Blue Dragon (X360)
Overwatch (Switch) 
Animal Crossing: City Folk


----------



## Mimi Cheems

• Pok?mon Shield

• Fire Emblem: Three Houses

• Let’s Go: Eevee​


----------



## FarKoala

NS- Pokemon Sword
NS- Diablo 3(kind of obsessed)
XB1- Borderlands 3

I think AC:NL is a given but if not, AC:NL for the 3DS!


----------



## Stalfos

Currently on my second playthrough of Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night. Such a great game.


----------



## Pixori

Oooh my wife and I actually are always jumping between many games lololol. For system games we're currently going between playing Overwatch, The Witcher 3 (replaying ) , Pokemon Shield, Final Fantasy XV (replaying), Fire Emblem Three Houses ( replaying since we did all three routes. )

For mobile games I've been playing Pocket Camp, Fire Emblem Hero's and Final Fantasy Brave Exvius.


----------



## Sweetley

At the moment, I'm playing Pocket Camp, mainly because of the new event. Also trying to get some new villagers on my campsite, if I would only get those Agent S and Big Top maps from Gulliver...


----------



## ali.di.magix

Playing a mix of Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Smash Ultimate and Untitled Goose Game


----------



## Rhythrin

I'm alternating between Pok?mon Sword and The Sims 4 Discover University lately!~


----------



## Mokuren

Pokemon sword and shield but I also replay Grandia I. for the switch and I will try to get the ffx-2 platinum out of my way soon.


----------



## buniichu

playing acnl and pokemon usum and xy


----------



## MapleSilver

Currently playing Spore. It's been a couple years since I lost my original file and I finally decided to start up a new planet. Maybe this time I can finally conquer the Grox and take control of the Galactic Core.


----------



## Micah

Trying to binge Life is Strange before it leaves Game Pass. On episode 2 now. Not exactly sure what date it's being taken off.


----------



## LilD

They've finally been adding online content for Red Dead Redemption 2.  Big update coming Tuesday I'm pretty excited for.


----------



## HistoryH22

Currently playing through Titanfall 2. What an awesome single player campaign. Did not expect that at all.


----------



## Homieside

Pok?mon Moon in preparation for Ultra Sun/Moon (plan on getting all gen 7 'mon)

Got Splatoon 2 and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe at discounted prices

Also trying to beat BO3 Zombie Chronicles Easter eggs

Kinda bit off more than I can chew...


----------



## Tao

Been playing Ark with my girlfriend. Got myself a private server for it because I couldn't be doing with that "stay close to host" nonsense the Microsoft version suffers with. Always wanted to try Ark and she's really into it, so she got me playing it.



Spoiler:  The story of last night



Last night we had an issue when she decided to wander off on her own, found a T-rex, tranquillised it/started taming it and got killed by 2 Scorpions and a Raptor whilst waiting and lost all her stuff as well as the Pterradon she went with. 

After a tantrum involving the typical "I'm not playing. This game is stupid", I stepped aside from the stone house I was building and said "ney, fair maiden, tis not all lost!", convinced her that we should go her Raptor and my Dilophasaur on a raft to try and find her stuff and her dinosaurs since she really didn't want to lose the Rex since apparently we shouldn't really have one at our level. After much folding arms, pouting and head pats, we set sail.

We got back to nearish where it happened. I got off the raft with my trusty Scrump (Dilophasaur) and armoury of primitive melee weapons and guns ready to help my partner get back to her corpse/Rex/Pterradon...Only to see her run straight past at top speed on her Raptor. Safe in the knowledge that I had been abandoned among a lot of big dinosaurs I hadn't yet seen before in the game, me and my one true love (the Dilophasaur...She'll never abandon me) stayed and fought to the death among a hoard of horrific monsters (which were mostly just other smallish carnivores, but that doesn't sound cool)

After unwantingly clearing the area of any potential threats, she came over the horizon on a Pterradon clad in her hide armour with a big friendly T-Rex following behind. Mission success. 

We then went back to the raft to work out how we were getting a T-rex home on a tiny raft only...Only to find a much higher level T-rex camping the raft. She advised against trying to kill it and we didn't bring enough 'supplies' to tranq it. I decided to try any, that's just who I am. I ran out of tranqs just as was warned and started panicingly trying to create a mortar and pestal to create more tranquilliser whilst being chased by a giant monster who would kill me in like 2 hits. Happily, despite the circumstances, we managed to tranq that one too, so now we had 2 T-rex's we didn't know how to get home.

Eventually we got home, her flying the Pterradon and guiding the Rex's along the beaches/cliffs whilst I took the Dilophasaur and Raptor along the coast on the raft. The Dilophosaur fell off the raft twice, which is annoying because they're hard to get back on, so I had to build a 'dock' twice to help it get back on. Minor irritation.   


She seemed happy that even though she originally lost everything, we managed to come back with everything she lost plus two T-Rex's. I called mine 'Daisy'.


----------



## Midoriya

Playing Fire Emblem Three Houses, Pokemon Sword, Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Pokemon Conquest, and Fire Emblem Heroes all casually.  May also try another playthrough of Pokemon Ultra Sun soon.  Who knows.


----------



## chesty

AC New Leaf on 3DS and Super Mario Maker 2 on Switch


----------



## nanpan

Just pocket camp and mobile games until I'm done with school u_u BUT I'll be playing ACNL, Don't Starve Together, League of Legends, Jackbox Party Packs, and Splatoon 2 once I've finished my finals so it's something to look forward to!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Playing Omega Ruby and Let's Go off and on, shiny hunting. I'm still SR'ing for Regice (currently at 1,395 SRs ugh) and also hunting for another shiny Ponyta so I can evolve it into a Rapidash


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Does nobody actually comment here lol

I'm playing Super Mario 3D Land, just cause it's been a while since I've played it. It's a fun game, but it still bothers me that this game has a fixed camera (unlike the other 3d platformers like SMG).


----------



## Stalfos

xSuperMario64x said:


> Does nobody actually comment here lol
> 
> I'm playing Super Mario 3D Land, just cause it's been a while since I've played it. It's a fun game, but it still bothers me that this game has a fixed camera (unlike the other 3d platformers like SMG).



I really enjoyed Super Mario 3D Land and the fixed camera didn't bother me back in the day, but when I got back to the game after finishing Super Mario Odyssey, I really struggled with the camera.


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've been playing more Animal Crossing: Wild World lately. I never got a perfect town before, so I've been working on that lately. I've been playing Picross S on Switch too; I finally finished a puzzle I was stuck on for a while to complete the game.

I've also been playing a little Luigi's Mansion 3 and I'm determined to pick up Breath of the Wild again...it's been months since I've played it, and I love just getting lost and exploring for a couple hours.


----------



## Shawna

Besides Animal Crossing, I am playing Criminal Case! ^^


----------



## Corrie

I've been playing Sonic Adventure 2 Battle.  Such a nostalgic game and it's my favourite Sonic game to date! It can be glitchy but it's still fun to play!


----------



## jefflomacy

I've been playing Final Fantasy VII on Switch for the first time ever. I did not play this game as a kid when it was new. Enjoying it so far, I am about 8 hours in and recently left Midgar.


----------



## Applejuice

The video games i am currently playing are Animal crossing and Super mario


----------



## Licorice

I've gotten back into Stardew Valley since the update. I'm playing on switch and finally got all three of the obelisks today.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I started playing Stardew Valley multiplayer for the first time, which has drawn me back into playing my single player farm when no one else can play. 

I also picked up Layton's Mystery Journey: Katrielle and the Millionaires' Conspiracy last week, and I'm looking forward to playing it over the holidays!


----------



## Bunnii

I've been playing Stardew Valley with my friends and also Pokemon Shield when I'm alone


----------



## Stalfos

jefflomacy said:


> I've been playing Final Fantasy VII on Switch for the first time ever. I did not play this game as a kid when it was new. Enjoying it so far, I am about 8 hours in and recently left Midgar.



I'm currently playing through Final Fantasy VII right now as well but on my PS Vita. I got my PS1 copy of the game for Christmas 22 years ago and it always feels nostalgic to play the game around this time of year.


----------



## Darkesque_

I'm playing ACNL right now!


----------



## Romaki

Link Awakening. I didn't play the original for long, so I'm excited to play this one to the end.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Final Fantasy XIV on my PS4 currently. I also borrowed Fire Emblem: Three Houses from my sister, so I've been messing around with that, too.


----------



## matt

Not really playing anything at the moment, although I tend to play a bit of professor Layton curious village HD on mobile here and there


----------



## Darkesque_

I am playing Luigi's Mansion 3 and ACNL.


----------



## digimon

i'm currently replaying super paper mario! i always replay it every winter c: i'm also playing luigi's mansion 3 and yakuza kiwami 2


----------



## Romaki

Just got Slay the Spire for the Switch, so I'll dive into that again.


----------



## Psydye

Alan Wake.


----------



## Corrie

I just started Stardew Valley! Harvest Moon DS was my fav Harvest Moon game and this is just like it so I'm getting major throwbacks!!


----------



## Loriii

I've been playing/catching up on some great PS4 and Xbox games lately such as Spider-Man, Horizon Zero Dawn, Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order, Death Stranding, Gears 5 and still undecided between Rise of the Tomb Raider or Assassin's Creed Odyssey as I've only tried them a couple of times. Then I turn on my Switch to play Splatoon whenever I want to take a break from them xD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Dead Rising 1 on the 360. Man what fun game. I'd say 3 and 4 never happened lol


----------



## HistoryH22

Finally decided to give The Witcher 3 a play to see what the hype was all about. So far, I am digging it. Enjoying the very deep lore, and the world itself feels alive. I can't wait to see what else the game brings.


----------



## Halloqueen

Mostly alternating between Shin Megami Tensei IV and Stardew Valley, both of which I received for Christmas. Absolutely loving both of them. I have both a singleplayer save in Stardew Valley and a mutual multiplayer save I'm playing with my best friend since she's the one who got me the game for Christmas.


----------



## Corrie

Been playing Horizon Chase Turbo on Switch and it's super fun! I'm loving the feeling of the driving and dodging the other cars (which we affectionately call "The Buddies."


----------



## Licorice

Pokemon Shield


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Luigi's Mansion 3, Mortal Kombat 11, Pokemon Let's Go Eevee & Pokemon Sword.


----------



## Psydye

Started up a game of Dead Space so will be playing that too now. I'm surprised my computer can handle it.


----------



## Strahberri

Sims 3... again... lol. I don't know why it's so addicting.


----------



## Balverine

Katamari Damacy Reroll and Umihara Kawase Fresh!


----------



## Hatori

I've been playing Blasphemous lately! I'm enjoying it a lot~


----------



## Psydye

^Thinking about getting that sometime! Not sure...I do like Metroidvanias!


----------



## buniichu

Animal Crossing New Leaf so far <3


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Im addicted to stardew valley on switch rn (send help)


----------



## Thunder

Death Stranding

This game isn't so bad (sunny skies, no rain and i get to drive my stolen truck in peace)
+
+
+
o <--- I am here
+
I hate this game so much (can't drive no goddamn car and ink monsters try to pull down my pants and steal my luggage)


----------



## Capella

emulating  majoras  mask..


----------



## Corndoggy

harvest moon a new beginning 3D, its a lot of fun and im really enjoying it, its ncie and relaxing


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Sonic Rush Adventure, Pokemon Pearl, GTA 5, Sonic Forces, Luigi's Mansion 3, and New Leaf!


----------



## michealsmells

Pokemon Pearl! First Pokemon game ever, and I got my hands on it pretty cheap, so I get to relive being little baby me! Its kinda weird that I'm playing it now too I mean- I was like 4 when I first played it. 17 now, almost an adult, graduating school this year. It's just wacky.


----------



## goro

spore, city folk, and little bits of the postgame of pokemon platinum!


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia

ACNL


----------



## JohnReyn

I am only playing GTA 5 and COD: Modern Warfare at this moment.


----------



## Corrie

I was playing Sonic Heroes for 2 hours last night and oh my god I still love that game so much! Its slippery handling and all!


----------



## Azrael

Overwatch mostly. I recently beat Death Stranding but now I’m trying to plat the game. Playing through Inquisition again as well. I love the Dragon Age story so much!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Bouncing between Stardew Valley on Switch and FFXIV on PS4. But I'm playing FFXIV right now.


----------



## allainah

Been obsessed w/ WoW classic; trying to start playing acnl again


----------



## Alienfish

Pocket Camp, and got back into FEH lately even though it's.. bad lol. I mean it sure has developed for the better since I last touched it but yeah those pity rates when you get a green 5* axe person on a seasonal banner : DDD


----------



## Hal

I've been trying to clear my backlog still. I finished Va-11 Hall-a recently, now I'm onto A Hat in Time. 
Hopefully I can get that done before the end of the month.


----------



## Tao

Finished the single player content for Luigi's Mansion 3. Enjoyed it, but left the optional content like Boo's alone since from the few I did they didn't seem much (if any) more challenging than most of the regular ghost encounters. More like just some extra fluff content to add gameplay time.


Started Xenoblade Chronicles 2 again since I dropped it after a couple hours last time...And damn, I remember why I dropped it now.

I loved the first game and loved X, but I'm really struggling to get into this one and baffled to the high praise it gets, just constantly hoping "it will get better in an hour, right?"

Firstly the art style. It's just a typical generic bland anime art style. It doesn't stand out, it's just a typical forgettable style. The artstyle of the other two games weren't absolutely brilliant, but they didn't negatively stand out to me either...Environments still look awesome though.

Cutscenes. Damn, the cutscenes. I've got 4 hours on the clock and I would say I've literally only been actually playing the game for 30-45 minutes. It's excessive even for a JRPG and so far, very badly told. "Show, don't tell" is obviously something the writers haven't heard before since it's mostly just exposition and telling the player stuff they could quite have easily done through natural story progression.

Anime tropes? Got those by the ton!!! Again, the other two games had some tropes but more far between. The first game especially had a super typical ending and X had giant robots. This though just hits about every nail on the head though from writing cliches, dialogue, character archetypes, music choice. I feel I've seen this before in about 32 other animes I've seen but weren't good enough to actually remember the names of. I think it really hit home how massively cliched everything is when Rex vomited out one of his combat dialogues, "we'll do this, WITH THE POWER OF FRIENDSHIP!". 

The. 
Power. 
Of. 
F'ing. 
Friendship. 

I honestly couldn't believe I heard that and my housemate who was literally sat next to the TV searched it on Youtube to make sure we didn't mishear that...Which we didn't need to do since they repeat dialogue so often it's infuriating. Can the characters shut up for like just 2 seconds?

And tutorials. F'in tutorials. Everywhere, as far as the eye can see. It even does that classic tutorial of telling you how to move which requires you to actually move before it pops up. It's all long winded, constant and it never gives you the opportunity to really learn what it's just told you before throwing more at you or taking control away from you for another 20 minutes of cutscene where I've inevitably forgotten the 12 new things its just told me.

There's a tutorial on what a clock does.

I understand the need for written tutorials in a game like this. It's not Mario, the mechanics are deeper and the majority of people aren't going to be able to fully work it out themselves naturally through just 'playing the game', but this is ridiculous. 


I don't understand the praise so far. I really hope that changes since I loved the other two games but so far, it's such a slog to keep playing.


----------



## Imbri

I haven't been playing many games right now. I've been sucked into a couple of novel series, so between that and knitting, it was swallowing my spare time. I'm caught up on the books, so I have been able to get back to some games.

I started playing Little Dragon's Caf?. It's cute, but a little more "gotta do this now!" than I want, so I think I'll try another run through of Abz?. Now that I know about the "no! why would you do that?!?" scene, I can play it without my heart getting broken.

I'm also getting more active on Fallen London. They're finally going to finish the Ambition storylines, although mine doesn't come up until April, but I'm hoping there will be new content in general to pass the time. In the meantime, I suppose I could always get more cozy with Hell or engage in some inappropriate flirtation.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

gekido kintaro's revenge on the gba. Man that sprite work is amazing


----------



## DivaCrossing

I'm currently working on Stardew Valley, Red Dead Online, and Pokemon Shield (trying to fill my Pokedex and Curry dex, and a hint of Shiny hunting!)


----------



## Licorice

Disgaea 4 for switch. So glad they're releasing Disgaea games on switch. Hope they eventually bring Disgaea 2 since it's always been my favorite.


----------



## Midoriya

Just feh, lol... don’t have much time for video games while finishing school.


----------



## Nooblord

I got the sudden urge to try to find as many koroks as I can in BOTW, so I?ve mostly been hopping on my Switch to comb a section of the _massive_ map. I?d say I?m about half way, through and I have collected 542 korok seeds. No guides, no korok mask (no DLC).

Idk why I do stuff like this to myself, that completionist part of me is torturous at times. Although, it is satisfying each time I come across one.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Dr. Kawishima's Brain Training for Nintendo Switch.

Pokemon Sword, mostly level grinding my team and focussing on evolutions.

Mortal Kombat 11. Playing Kombat League before Joker arrives.


----------



## Noctis

Pokemon Sword - Already finished the game and post game but I come back once in a while for shiny raid dens. Though I have to be super catious since I only have 5 free slots open. All my boxes at full with apri/dream/beast mons and 3/4 of shinies. February needs to get here as soon as possible so I can drop everything on home.

Dragon Quest 11 - So close to the end of act 2 which I'm super excited about. Should be done with that tomorrow. Still hoping I can finish this game by the end of the month but I doubt it. I might check how much will I be doing in act 3 to figure if I should move the date to at least February 11th and get ready for Three House's dlc.


----------



## John Wick

I have no consoles atm, so I downloaded airport mania for android, because I'm bored out of my skull.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

Socom 2 on the ps2. trying out some Lan Server thingy. The closest feeling to playing online back in 2003-04


----------



## Alienfish

Wii Fit. One of my best buys, definitely "the thing" for couch potatoes like me who don't really have time or money to do actual workouts this time of the year. Sadly it has a lot of "baby diseases" they  should have fixed from start (like bad calibrating and anything requiring balance/posture is pretty bs and you could as well put a coat hanger on it) I don't kno if they patched stuff when they still had Wi-fi but yeah. I do love the game though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^Heck yeah I've been playing Wii Fit too. Been wanting to lose weight for a while and keep doing yoga regularly so hopefully it can help me with those goals 

I've also been playing Ultra Moon. Just recently got a Wimpod and leveling it up is such a pain cause it has a really limited move pool (the only attack it has rn is Struggle Bug and it doesn't work that great lol).


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^Heck yeah I've been playing Wii Fit too. Been wanting to lose weight for a while and keep doing yoga regularly so hopefully it can help me with those goals
> 
> I've also been playing Ultra Moon. Just recently got a Wimpod and leveling it up is such a pain cause it has a really limited move pool (the only attack it has rn is Struggle Bug and it doesn't work that great lol).



Yeah I def need to loose some weight like when tf did I get like 5-10 kilos lol

think my board might be wonky af though so might have to give it back.


----------



## Romaki

Currently working on completing my Switch copy of Slay the Spire... I'm 2 achievements away, but I want to max out all the characters before we get the new character as well.


----------



## dorohedoros

temtem.
i am.......totally addicted......


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've been playing Pok?mon Sword a lot recently. I just finished my Pok?dex and now I'm working on a competitive team. Other games I've been playing intermittently are Persona 5, Katamari Damacy, and Minecraft.


----------



## Nodokana

I'm playing acnl and pokemon sword.


----------



## StroggCore

About to download "Protocol" game


----------



## G0DFlesh_88

The PC version of Silent Hill 3. Man those graphics and textures still hold up. Atmosphere and sound is everything


----------



## tokkio

Virtue's Last Reward 
God of War 
Atelier Firis 

.. I got these for Christmas (along with Witcher 3 but I haven't opened it yet) and I've started all of them but can't find the TIME + motivation right now to finish at least one of em lol


----------



## VillageDuck

I was playing Dragon Quest XIS, but then I made the (pleasant) mistake of introducing my girlfriend to Final Fantasy XII, so I haven't been able to get at the Switch for some time!

So I've been plugging away at Happy Home Designer to reacquaint myself with some of the villagers ahead of New Horizon's release.


----------



## Sophie23

Pokemon shield


----------



## Noctis

Pokemon Shield. Been catching gmax milcery on this file since they're one-two stars and my sword file I only have one empty slot left hopefully whenever gmax centiskroch appears


----------



## Ghoste

I recently finished Agatha Knife and I'm thinking of getting the others in the series. I've been playing Stardew Valley with my boyfriend and bouncing on and off of Pokemon Shield + Dragon Quest Builders 2.


----------



## Nooblord

Trying to finish Dragon Quest XI before New Horizons releases.


----------



## xara

currently replaying tomodachi life on the 3ds since i have nothing else to do until new horizons lol


----------



## Halloqueen

I started playing Miitopia a couple of days ago and have been enjoying it quite a bit. Also did the first battle of the Cindered Shadows DLC for Fire Emblem Three Houses since it came out on Wednesday night, and I'm  hoping to play a bit more of that this weekend.


----------



## Raayzx

Dead by daylight
Pokemon shield, 
Repeat.


----------



## xara

replaying harvest moon & tomodachi life :3


----------



## lazyislander

Imagine Fashion Life 3DS lol... it's alright, I'm only playing it to say I beat it at this point. I'm trying to leave no game unfinished!


----------



## meggiewes

I'm playing quite of lot of The Sims 2 recently. I'm on a quest to make a custom town with re-creations of Strangetown, Pleasantview, and Veronaville in them as shopping districts. I'm debating about making the starting Sims 4 families in my main town too. And doing a Sim version of my own family with two different legacy sims. One as an "Uglacy" where you start with a really ugly Sim and see how long it gets you to breed out the bad features and a regular legacy family.

I'm also playing Atelier Lulua. It is so cute! I'm taking a break from Dragon Quest Xi because the entirety of Atelier Lulua is supposed to be as long as the first act of Dragon Quest Xi.


----------



## xara

lazyislander said:


> Imagine Fashion Life 3DS lol... it's alright, I'm only playing it to say I beat it at this point. I'm trying to leave no game unfinished!



i’ve never heard of that game before but that sounds fun :0


----------



## Bcat

Cuphead. I'm stuck on kingdice and ready to fling the controller.


----------



## ellarella

I'm playing through Catherine. It's good fun!


----------



## xara

i’m playing animal crossing: pocket camp since i have nothing else to do lol


----------



## galactickat4240

Happy Home Designer and Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## Dim

Just finished Sonic Adventure DX. No, not because of Sonic Movie. I actually ordered one on amazon a while ago but the order was messed up. Moving On to Sonic Adventure 2 Battle!


----------



## Nooblord

Finally completed the Pheonix Wright trilogy yesterday. Started playing it in 2015, lol.
Now just 3 more games to complete on my 3DS. Starting with Earthbound. Also still trying to complete DQXIS, and I’ve been playing a lot if Warface on Switch.


----------



## meggiewes

I picked up FFXIV again! I'm trying to at least finish the story so I can get to a boss called Titania because she is based off of the actual Titania and I love the song that plays in the dungeon! She also drops gear for your Chocobo mount that looks like a fairy that I want.


----------



## StiX

Loads of Final Fantasy XIV and some Fire Emblem: Three Houses/Witcher 3


----------



## Mayor Monday

Disney Infinity 3.0

It's a classic.


----------



## Hal

Kid Dracula
Shotgun Farmers
My Hero's One's Justice
and Skyrim


----------



## Midoriya

I have my 3DS and Switch with me again, so Pokemon Ultra Sun and Fire Emblem Three Houses currently.


----------



## mocha.

The Spyro Trilogy c:


----------



## d3_3p

Just bought the good old *Mario Kart 64* for the Virtual Console. It really pays having Wii U since Switch still is so barebones. _This is where the fun begins._


----------



## Megan.

I'm play Sims 2 and Sims 4 a lot at the moment.


----------



## meggiewes

I just got back into FFXIV for fishing of all things. It is really scratching the Animal Crossing fishing feel right now. Plus, right now we get to go on a big boat with 24 other people and try to fish up spectral fish for rainbow currents. Score big points and you can get a mount that is a flying whale. There is also a whale minion that you can unlock and I'm a sucker for minions.


----------



## StiX

meggiewes said:


> I just got back into FFXIV for fishing of all things. It is really scratching the Animal Crossing fishing feel right now. Plus, right now we get to go on a big boat with 24 other people and try to fish up spectral fish for rainbow currents. Score big points and you can get a mount that is a flying whale. There is also a whale minion that you can unlock and I'm a sucker for minions.



I keep forgetting and missing the boat... i think it leaves every 2 hours or something? Fishing is the only gathering class I haven't maxed yet xD


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Mostly just Fire Emblem: 3 Houses and FFXIV~ c:


----------



## Loriii

I got back to playing Kingdom Hearts III (already completed the game previously) after purchasing the Re:Mind DLC. This time, I'm gonna play it on my Xbox One lol for a change. Also because I've been playing a lot of other games on my PS4. There's so much to do and trophies to accomplish now, assuming I'm still up to the task. Goodluck to me trying to play them all simultaneously.


----------



## Hal

-Currently waiting on replacement parts for my PC
Big oof, been playing some City Folk and Ragnarok Odyssey Ace (PS3)


----------



## ali.di.magix

I've been playing a mix of Fortnite, Splatoon 2, MK8 Deluxe and Far Cry 4 latetly


----------



## Psydye

TLoZ: Link's Awakening for the Switch! Such fun.


----------



## Hal

Black Desert Online is free on steam right now.. So I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## Raayzx

A plague tale: innocence. Loving it so far!


----------



## Payvia

Animal Crossing and Breath of The Wild!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Right now I'm playing Mario Party 8. I'm skinny WAH and I'm playing against fat WAH, green lad, and mushroom boy. The board is Shy Guy's Perplex Express (aka literally the best board in the game).

I'm on turn 5 and somehow Toad keeps getting the payday thing which nabs him a free star??? Like wth I put toad on easy and the others on normal. Plus Wario and Luigi are pulling dumb crap too (fat wah got the payday thing as well as toad). I think Waluigi was right, everyone is a cheater!


----------



## spottedpony

^^LOVE Mario Party 8!! I've spent a lot of hours playing that game with friends.

Life has been very busy, but when I have been able to game I've been playing Persona 5 and a little bit of BOTW. While I'm still in the very beginning of the game (only about 4-5 hours in), I'm having a blast with Persona 5! As for BOTW, I'm working toward a couple of the champions' abilities. I wanted to put off finishing the game since I've been enjoying it so much, but now I want to know how it ends xD


----------



## xara

recently restarted tomodachi life


----------



## Romaki

Playing Mystery Dungeon DX.


----------



## s_heffley

I've been playing Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 on Switch to fill the time until New Horizons. I just recently finished Elder Scrolls: Oblivion and didn't want to start anything big so I returned to this cause there was still parts I wanted to experience. It's pretty fun, but in the end not much more than a time filler.


----------



## ccee633

Acnl lol


----------



## s_heffley

ccee633 said:


> Acnl lol


I wonder how many people are gonna pop in here to say New Horizons in a couple weeks


----------



## lord

kenshi, dragon quest 11


----------



## lalapyu

I'm so thorsty for ACNH I've been playing ACNL, Home Designer and ACCF pffff


----------



## Hal

My copy of Opoona(Wii) came in so I've been playing that in hopes of completing it before AC:NH.
Shotgun Farmer is always on deck for a few rounds.


----------



## Zane

Just started Okami on Switch. I bought it back in like January because it was on sale and I had an eshop card, I never played it on Wii but was interested to see what it was all about. Good so far (that 20 minute intro tho) but Issun is..... annoying ....... @_@

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw does Sakuya’s clothes have a butt cut-out or am I hallucinating


----------



## d3_3p

_Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival_ is just what I needed. The positivity, the overall joyful mood and simple yet fun gameplay. It absolutely was worth it. I also didn't expect it to have ALL the villagers from cards, it's very fun to customize the town.


----------



## Psydye

Been enjoying the hell out of Hollow Knight! FANTASTIC Metroidvania! Very non-linear leaving room for lots of exploration!


----------



## Damniel

phoinex wright trials and tribulations


----------



## kozering

Damniel said:


> phoinex wright trials and tribulations



I severely need to get around to playing this, I loved what I've played of the first and second games.


----------



## Bikaku_Quinx

Playing New Leaf and also going to finish up the Crimson Flower path of Fire Emblem Three Houses along with the Ashen Wolves DLC!


----------



## Starition

Started playing the Uncharted Remastered series. I love to start games back to front, started with Lost Legacy, then U4 now I've gone straight back to the first one haha


----------



## d3_3p

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist* on my Wii U. Just bought it last week. Also still Amiibo Festival.


----------



## oiwa

Danganronpa 2


----------



## d3_3p

oiwa said:


> Danganronpa 2


I always read this title as Dragon Papa, lol.


----------



## Ley

Hades and Ori and the Will of the Wisps!


----------



## allainah

Still playing animal crossing new leaf (lol) and TemTem!


----------



## EnderRen

Rocket league, Animal Crossing City Living, Pokemon shield, and Legend of Zelda: Link's awakening.


----------



## Kurashiki

been playing rf4 special! it's fun, nostalgic, and has enough similarity w animal crossing to tide me over!


----------



## Tao

I've got a few things to be getting on with. Moving house and having uncertain access to the internet, I failed on my attempt to get through a backlog and stockpiled some games...

New Horizons is sitting on my Switch ready to be played. Pre-ordered it digitally last night so it would be all ready to go today. Been saving up my play coins, so it only cost me about £15.

Me and my partner finished Diablo 3 the other day. Her first time, I've played it tons on PC...Yet I got the only death, literally right at the end. She didn't let me live it down...She wants to play through it again with a 'seasonal hero', so we're wanting to do that when we have regular internet again.

Bought all the Darksiders games for Xbox One. I've played/have the first two on PC, but she said she's always wanted to try them and I thought this is a good time to. I'll probably be starting Darksiders 3 whilst she works through the other two, probably going to play Genesis in replacement of Diablo.

I have recently been playing through the Steamworld games. Steamworld Dig is a game I've had on like every platform its been released on yet never really got into it, dropping it after like an hour. I got them all on Switch though and played straight through Steamworld Dig, Steamworld Dig 2 and Steamworld Heist. Been playing Steamworld Quest, but I do think its the weakest of the games. I like the idea but I don't think I'll end up seeing it through to the end.


----------



## demoness

total doom marathon before i begin eternal.  i'm messing with final doom and master levels before i go to the ps4 release of 64.


----------



## Alienfish

New Horizons, Tetris99, and some SNES classics in between


----------



## xara

new horizons owo


----------



## Midoriya

New Horizons, Fire Emblem Three Houses, and Super Smash Brothers Ultimate.


----------



## Lazaros

new horizons, fe: three houses and too many gacha games. i shouldn't be doing this to myself hah.


----------



## Romaki

If I ever feel like stop playing New Horizons then I'll check out the new Slay the Spire Switch update.


----------



## deerprongs

If I ever stop playing New Horizons (haha unlikely) then I'll return to Okami! Trying to get platinum on it before I beat it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Playin' me some Granblue Fantasy Versus


----------



## peachmilke

mostly new horizons, but every now and then i dab in league but it's easy to get annoyed fast (for me) in that game


----------



## Licorice

New Horizons but really thinking about replaying baten kaitos soon


----------



## Stil

animal crossing


----------



## Raz

Besides NH? MTG Arena (and I'm also playing Magic on XMage because Arena doesn't support my format of choice - Pioneer), New Leaf, Taiko no Tatsujin DS and Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike (like always lol)


----------



## Nerd House

Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE Encore


----------



## k e r f u f f l e

I'm revisiting City Folk at the moment. It's peaceful, though most of the interesting bits are left to the imagination.


----------



## Sanaki

Life is Strange 2.


----------



## Kaioin

Back on Rune Factory 4 Special currently!


----------



## Swordmasterman

I'm playing: Dogurai; Super Mario Odyssey; and Tales of Rebirth (it's great for learning Japanese).

I was going to get New Horizons, but, because of the Coronavirus, I won't be able to buy any game for a while.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Ace Attorney: Justice for All


----------



## spottedpony

Suuuper tempted to buy New Horizons, but I'm holding off on buying any new games--I have plenty of others to play!

Lately I've been playing BOTW and Persona 5. Hoping to finish BOTW by the end of this summer so I can dig into another big game on the Switch. Might pick up Splatoon 2 again this weekend. I'll have to relearn the controls, but I have yet to play online and think it would be fun


----------



## dedenne

shantae 1/2 genie hero 
its so hard yikes
or maybe i just suck idk


----------



## th8827

Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Borderlands 3
Final Fantasy 7 Remake


----------



## Dormire

Etrian Odyssey Nexus and Etrian Odyssey 3 at the same time.

I've already 100% the games but I want me some adventure.


----------



## mocha.

Currently BOTW and ACNH


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just got finished playing through the FFVII remake and I can easily say that it was well worth the wait. The music, the graphics, the voice acting, it was all amazing.


----------



## Miqo

New Horizons (obviously) and FFXIV. Every day.


----------



## Kurashiki

just finished final fantasy 7 remake! gonna go back to acnh for a couple days and then replay it to get collectibles that i missed


----------



## Yoshisaur

I just started Super Lucky's Tale!!


----------



## AndroidOS

My only console at the minute is my Switch, but given the whole lockdown thing I've managed to start some games that have been in my backlog for ages; namely, The Witcher III and Astral Chain. I'm enjoying them both so far, especially Astral Chain.

I also picked up Good Job - overall it's pretty good, but I found the last few levels a bit lacking, which was disappointing after enjoying the earlier levels.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

God of War 4, New Horizons, and occasionally Breath of the Wild


----------



## aria2232

Just started playing FF7 Remake, wanna finish it before going back to work!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm playing Animal Crossing on the GCN right now. Gonna try to reset for a town that has Nosegay, Leopold, Sue E., or any of my other favorite villagers that I don't see often


----------



## Soigne

night in the woods for the fourth or fifth time. probably my favorite game out there.


----------



## Kuidaore

FFXIV, Risk of Rain 2 & Untitled Goose Game

I like ruining a lovely village by being a horrible goose but in my defense that is literally the game


----------



## Lazaros

Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War because clearly, I hate myself.


----------



## maple22

I’m playing Super Mario Odyssey (can’t wait to be through with the Lost Kingdom) and I also started Kirby Star Allies.


----------



## Mikaiah

AC:NH
Path of Exile / Delirium (helped my bf get 36 challys so we're kinda done for now though lol)
Teamfight Tactics


----------



## DarthGohan1

I've been playing Pokemon Snap lately. I haven't played in ages. I started a new game, it's a nice, relaxing to play through =]


----------



## peachmilke

been playing a lot of league lately, taking more of a break from new horizons since it's gotten annoying to play because of joycon drift ): I've also been getting back into playing don't starve together although my boyfriend and I have been trying out modded characters for fun recently!


----------



## Asarena

I'm mostly playing New Horizons and a bit of Splatoon 2~


----------



## Pixiebelle

New Horizons anddd I've just started Two Point Hospital


----------



## LuchaSloth

New Horizons
Ni No Kuni
Phoenix Wright Trilogy

Pretty much glued to my Switch, playing one of those three at any given time.


----------



## Gale

just finished my second playthrough of fire emblem three houses & aside from ACNH, i've been playing the ffvii remake (which is really good)


----------



## roundfrog

Finished Yakuza 3 remastered yesterday, just started on 4. May have rushed 3 a bit to get to my fav character,

My copy of FFVIIR is here but between ACNH and Y3/4/5 I won't be getting to it for a while.


----------



## aetherene

I finished my first playthrough of Persona 5 Royal after playing it for about a month, and I just started on NG+ last night to finish up on the awards and movies/gallery. Probably after all that is done, I'll move onto Final Fantasy VII Remake.

After that, idk. I have Octopath Traveler on my Switch and still have a few other games to finish.


----------



## Lethalia

I just started a new Dragon Age: Origins playthrough. I'm going to finish that, then play Dragon Age 2, so I can have a fully customized world state for my next Inquisition playthrough. Though I'm playing Inquisition with the default world state on the side to mix things up.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Hub12 said:


> Silver, no. No. D:<
> 
> 
> Uh...Sonic '06(lololol), SSBB, LoZ: TP (GC), and Transformers ROTF(xbox). o:


I LOVE Sonic '06.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



aetherene said:


> I finished my first playthrough of Persona 5 Royal after playing it for about a month, and I just started on NG+ last night to finish up on the awards and movies/gallery. Probably after all that is done, I'll move onto Final Fantasy VII Remake.
> 
> After that, idk. I have Octopath Traveler on my Switch and still have a few other games to finish.


Well I didn't see that coming on here lol

GET IT


----------



## Wrottenmelon

Overwatch! Anticipating the release of Overwatch 2 this year.


----------



## chainosaur

Other than ACNH, I've been playing FF7R.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

2xdinosaurs said:


> Other than ACNH, I've been playing FF7R.


Really?


What's it like?


DUN DUN DUN DUUN DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUN


----------



## chainosaur

Wiimfiuser said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> What's it like?
> 
> 
> DUN DUN DUN DUUN DUN DUN DUN DUUUUUUN


So far? I like it quite a bit. I'm only on chapter 6 since I can only play little by little because of my job, but as a huge fan of the original I really like how they're handling the cast and expanding on Midgar at large. The scope is just... wow. I also find the battle system to be pretty fun and easy to navigate, a big improvement on FF15's system which I found a little clunky at times.

I'm eager to see Rufus and the Turks. I know they're right around the corner and I'm excited!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

2xdinosaurs said:


> So far? I like it quite a bit. I'm only on chapter 6 since I can only play little by little because of my job, but as a huge fan of the original I really like how they're handling the cast and expanding on Midgar at large. The scope is just... wow. I also find the battle system to be pretty fun and easy to navigate, a big improvement on FF15's system which I found a little clunky at times.
> 
> I'm eager to see Rufus and the Turks. I know they're right around the corner and I'm excited!


Ok- now I want to see Cloud meet SORA ( Kingdom Hearts ) in the FINAL FANTASY universe.


Reverse meeting!


----------



## Midoriya

Just purchased Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX for my birthday yesterday and loving it so far!


----------



## DarthGohan1

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Just purchased Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX for my birthday yesterday and loving it so far!


It's a remake of the original mystery dungeon games, right? Those were awesome, I loved the one on GBA. How does it compare? (if you've played the originals?)


----------



## Midoriya

DarthGohan1 said:


> It's a remake of the original mystery dungeon games, right? Those were awesome, I loved the one on GBA. How does it compare? (if you've played the originals?)



Yeah, I actually did play the originals way back on the DS (never had a GBA that worked).  It is a remake of the original mystery dungeon games and I have to say it is very faithful to the original games.  I never beat the original games (mostly because I was a lot younger and had no idea what I was doing near the end of the game), but from what I’ve played so far of this one it’s possibly even better imo.  The story and stuff so far is all the same, but there’s a bunch of new, cool features (some I probably haven’t even used/accessed yet) that really make it stand out.  The only con for me personally is I’m not a fan of the Pokemon you’re able to choose from to be at the start of the game, but that’s a minor inconvenience.  An easily fun and addictive game, imo.  

(And also a lot better than Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity if you were wondering)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Star Wars Battlefront II, Animal Crossing New Horizons, and Overwatch primarily. Bought a few small games like Star Wars Bounty Hunter and Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life Special Edition I want to jump into.


----------



## Tianna

Bro how the hell has no one said League of Legends yet lmao cuz that's what I've been playing all day and all night XD

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



peachmilke said:


> been playing a lot of league lately, taking more of a break from new horizons since it's gotten annoying to play because of joycon drift ): I've also been getting back into playing don't starve together although my boyfriend and I have been trying out modded characters for fun recently!



Oh here we go, HERE WE FREAKING GO! I was digging for a comment that mentioned League ahaha cuz that's also what I've been playing these days... I actually dropped New Horizons to play it more loool


----------



## Kazunari

Aside from New Horizons, I've been playing nothing but Onmyoji and Arknights. Sometimes I play other mobile games like Ensemble Stars!! Music or Hypnosis Mic ARB.
I've also been re-playing Pokemon Platinum because I miss Sinnoh and I really want D/P/Pt remakes...


----------



## spottedpony

Persona 5!! Just started the second palace. I'm loving everything you can do in this game. Strongly considering picking up P5 Royal once the price goes way down (I bought P5 for $10).

A lot of the posts here make me want to pick up a Pokemon game again...I've been wanting to restart LeafGreen or Diamond, or start Sun....decisions, decisions.


----------



## Luxsama

Tianna said:


> Bro how the hell has no one said League of Legends yet lmao cuz that's what I've been playing all day and all night XD
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Oh here we go, HERE WE FREAKING GO! I was digging for a comment that mentioned League ahaha cuz that's also what I've been playing these days... I actually dropped New Horizons to play it more loool


I've been playing league quite a bit lately too!
I just haven't actually started taking ranked seriously but I really should get started on it for the season, just sitting in gold right now but TFT is too addicting loool
Hopefully my friends don't slowly disappear moving into valorant bc I still haven't gotten a beta key for that yet 

I play VR more lately too since quarantine literally glues me onto my chair LOL


----------



## Lazaros

Twilight Syndrome Saikai because I, clearly, am craving that early 00's horror that is installing fear in my bones.
imo, old horror games are still the scariest thing to me - recent horror doesn't hit as well.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been playing “Murder By Numbers,” an indie game that combines Ace Attorney with picross puzzles. The writing has been superb so far.


----------



## Leialie

Persona 2!
Also I'm slowly moving forward with  The Witcher 3 and AI Sominum files.


----------



## alitwick

I finished Final Fantasy VII Remake. It was amazing, really! 

I feel a hole in me now. Animal Crossing‘s not doing enough to mend it.


----------



## CanEgg

Currently playing ACNH, Assassin's Creed: Black Flag, and Unraveled Two!


----------



## kelpy

new horizons of course but also this lovely game called islanders that i saw on steam, it’s under 10$ and it’s chill af
ummm besiege, i remembered existed! i got it 5+ yrs ago and it was still in early access then. so i just redownloaded it and been screwing around with it ahah


----------



## Raz

Besides ACNH? Nothing. I mean, I play Third Strike like once every two weeks, maybe, but I haven't been playing anything other than NH. 

I'm really considering taking my 3ds to finally play some RPGs I bought (both bravely games, fire emblem conquest - since I couldn't stand awakening) in the past. I'll probably play some Advance Wars Dual Strike too, because I still need to finish it's campaign.


----------



## Piroshi

I finally gave in and bought Persona 5 Royal. I originally wasn't going to (at least not at full price), but I'd been in the mood to replay it for a while and figured I should go for the more complete version. It's better than I thought it'd be, and I haven't even gotten to the third semester yet. Except now I'm on the 5th palace and I want to leave.


----------



## meggiewes

My husband found me a copy of Star Wars pinball which is a physical version of the Zen Pinball FX3 Star Wars pinball tables! It made me realize how nice FX3 has gotten with their tables and it is now playing nicer on my switch. Now they just need to bring the Marvel tables to Switch since my Surface Pro isn't actually a gaming computer and can't handle FX3.

He also got me a digital copy of Hatsune Miku Project Diva Mega Mix today! I am a really happy camper over here!


----------



## Meira

Miku Project DIVA just got released today so I've been starting to play that.


----------



## Luxsama

Meira said:


> Miku Project DIVA just got released today so I've been starting to play that.


Same!! I just feel disappointed that Gumi isn't in it


----------



## Raz

meggiewes said:


> My husband found me a copy of Star Wars pinball which is a physical version of the Zen Pinball FX3 Star Wars pinball tables! It made me realize how nice FX3 has gotten with their tables and it is now playing nicer on my switch. Now they just need to bring the Marvel tables to Switch since my Surface Pro isn't actually a gaming computer and can't handle FX3.
> 
> He also got me a digital copy of Hatsune Miku Project Diva Mega Mix today! I am a really happy camper over here!


Pinball FX3 became my favorite after they acquired the rights to the real tables. I used to play on The Pinball Arcade, but Medieval Madness plays a lot more like the real thing on FX3.


----------



## tombook

botw man


----------



## slzzpz

Rotating between Bloodborne, DS3, AC:NH and MH: Iceborne.


----------



## meggiewes

Raz said:


> Pinball FX3 became my favorite after they acquired the rights to the real tables. I used to play on The Pinball Arcade, but Medieval Madness plays a lot more like the real thing on FX3.



I read that a lot! I have (sadly) only been able to play on one real table, but it was really fun. My husband and friend group had to drag me away from the machine. So any of the tables that can mimic that feeling for me is really fun.

Though I was introduced to pinball through Space Cadet, so I really enjoy the fun digital shenanigans some of the tables have.


----------



## Blink.

Epic Seven ._.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Just Animal Crossing and Dragon Quest XI


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3

Sekiro and dark souls 3 currently! ~.~


----------



## Mello

Monster Hunter World... A LOT.


----------



## Dormire

Replaying my Maplestory DS (JPN) copy!


----------



## epoch

skyrim c:


----------



## Druidsleep

Conor said:


> Post what video games you are currently playing here!
> 
> GTA 4.


GTA 5 is free on epic games run (just saying)


----------



## DJStarstryker

Playing through VA-11 HALL-A (Vita version) now. Enjoying the story and characters a lot. Makes sense why I saw people talking about this game so much before.


----------



## dedenne

i decided to buy the phoenix wright ace attorney trilogy since it was on sale and im hooked, i was not expecting it to be this fun


----------



## DJStarstryker

dedenne said:


> i decided to buy the phoenix wright ace attorney trilogy since it was on sale and im hooked, i was not expecting it to be this fun



The whole series is great. If you like it enough, you should check out the rest. There's 6 games in the main series right now. 4 (Apollo Justice) is my least favorite, but is still worth playing, especially to help introduce you to Apollo, who is in 5 and 6. Dual Destinies is the 5th and Spirit of Justice is the 6th.


----------



## jvgsjeff

New Horizons and Horizon Chase Turbo.


----------



## samsquared

dedenne said:


> i decided to buy the phoenix wright ace attorney trilogy since it was on sale and im hooked, i was not expecting it to be this fun


Me too! I also am playing through these games & they're way entertaining. Love the characters.
And New Horizons, of course.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I've been playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* a bunch (duh), but I've begun playing *Assassin's Creed Origins* as well in hopes of finally getting back to playing non-NH games and finishing off my backlog.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

new horizons, untitled goose game (i get to cause CHAOS), super lucky's tale, and splatoon (congrats ketchup!) is what ive been playing lately


----------



## DJStarstryker

DJStarstryker said:


> Playing through VA-11 HALL-A (Vita version) now. Enjoying the story and characters a lot. Makes sense why I saw people talking about this game so much before.



I finished this yesterday and got all endings. This is really good. Some games don't end up holding up to the hype, but this does. Just be aware that this is a visual novel. Some people call it a bartending game with visual novel elements. lol no. It's the other way around. This is fun to play even if you don't drink or know anything about alcoholic drinks, like me. Recommend for anyone old enough to be playing M rated games who enjoys a good story and interesting, quirky characters.


----------



## nekosync

dragon age: origins! i'm doing human warrior but afterwards i'm going for elf rogue (which is what i normally pick in rpgs LOL) thennnn after that, dwarf


----------



## Jellieyz

I'm going back and forth from ACNH and Binding of Isaac! Love that game to bits


----------



## DJStarstryker

Now I'm playing Grand Theft Auto V, since the PC version was given away on the Epic store recently. So far I like Franklin the most of the 3 main characters. I feel like his situation is easiest to identify with and therefore he's most sympathetic.


----------



## Midoriya

Beat Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX a week or couple weeks ago, and while I’ve played the post-game, I’m not too invested in it, so I picked up My Hero One’s Justice and I’m loving it so far!  I’m playing story mode right now.  I’m trying to S rank every chapter and I kept getting Bs and As for Iida versus Stain, but I tried it again and managed to time my special just right for a plus ultra smash to KO him.  Got S rank on that chapter too now.  Wish it would have let me screenshot it, lol

Also, the Uraraka loading screen is soooo cute!


----------



## Romaki

My copy of 51 Worldwide Games arrived, I've been checking out some singleplayer games on my own for the moment.


----------



## Seastar

I am supposed to be playing Pokemon White 2 and Fire Emblem Fates Birthright, but instead I keep playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.


----------



## Bosmer

Recently got back into destiny 2 and friends got back into playing it, so much has changed last time I've played so gonna try to do the dlc quests I haven't finished lmao
also bought shadowkeep and forsaken bundle for £26 which isn't bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Right now I'm playing Super Mario Bros. 2 (SNES) and Tomodachi Life. I'm about to get to W4 on SMB2 and two of my miis are on fire and no one wants to help them lmaooo

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020

Oh wow it only took like two hours but another Mii finally decided to help. I couldn't imagine being on fire foe two hours 

Also this is the third major fight on my tomodachi island today someone pls send help


----------



## Neb

I’ve been switching back and forth a lot between several games. Currently I’m playing A Night In The Woods, Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition, Muse Dash, and Fantasy Life. Occasionally I’ll spend a little time on Rune Factory 4 too.


----------



## Druidsleep

Dormire said:


> Replaying my Maplestory DS (JPN) copy!


Waiiit holdup maple story was on ds?????? I missed out


----------



## shayminskyforme88

ACNH and Fate Grand Order English.


----------



## xTech

Terraria and I keep forgetting to eat and my eyes hurt. Why does it have to be so addicting orz.


----------



## Mary

Currently playing ACNH, but am feeling a little burnt out. Might get back into Moonlighter or Mystery Dungeon until I feel inspired again.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mary said:


> Currently playing ACNH, but am feeling a little burnt out. Might get back into Moonlighter or Mystery Dungeon until I feel inspired again.



Moonlighter is a fantastic game! Love the art style and the game play loop of shop-keeping, dungeon crawling, and inventory management. Had a few too many close calls in the dungeon (what are potions, really)

Currently playing ACNH and Persona 4 Golden. I also have my Rune Factory 4 case on my desk which keeps reminding me to jump back into it before Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town and the new Paper Mario game release.


----------



## Mary

Mairmalade said:


> Moonlighter is a fantastic game! Love the art style and the game play loop of shop-keeping, dungeon crawling, and inventory management. Had a few too many close calls in the dungeon (what are potions, really)
> 
> Currently playing ACNH and Persona 4 Golden. I also have my Rune Factory 4 case on my desk which keeps reminding me to jump back into it before Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town and the new Paper Mario game release.


Yes, same! I think it’s really underrated and unique! Thank goodness for the game keeping track of prices for things, or else it’d be super hard. 

Ooh I forgot about story of seasons, I’m excited for that! Might play Paper Mario as well, I’ve only ever played Sticker Star and I enjoyed it!


----------



## MapleSilver

Currently playing Zoo Tycoon 2. My zoo is relatively small right now but it's coming alone nicely.



Spoiler: Here's my zoo so far
































Apparently the game _still_ has an active modding community which is quite shocking since it's so old. Right now I'm just playing the vanilla version though.


----------



## Weiss Schnee

My roommate bought me Need for Speed Heat on ps4 for my birthday.  i don't like cars help


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Got back into APEX Legends after missing a lot of seasons. I also started playing Sonic Forces for the first time after putting it off for so long. It's definitely not a bad game, but I'd say it's pretty mediocre or average at best.


----------



## dedenne

persona 3 portable, its so good but god i wish u could save anywhere. this isnt funny anymore.


----------



## Mayor Ng

I'm currently playing ACNL on my 3DS, playing Plants vs Zombies Heroes on my mobile phone and PUBG mobile on my Samsung tablet


----------



## StarParty8

I'm playing _some_ animal crossing new horizons, but not nearly as much as i did back in april. Why? Because i got Hatsune Miku Project DIVA Mega Mix, Clubhouse Games, Minecraft, and even Happy Home Designer for my birthday. I've been actively playing all of those games, even when juggling a new puppy into the mix.


----------



## Blueskyy

Besides Animal Crossing, I currently am playing Bug Fables! It has so many elements of old Paper Mario games and it is actually killing my hype for Origami King a little because this game is that good so far.


----------



## ting1984

ACNH, of course
NBA 2K20
For the King


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from My Hero One’s Justice to play the Pokémon Sword DLC.


----------



## Romaki

I've been playing some TF2 again, it's very addicting.


----------



## amemome

I got that huge game bundle off itch and I'm currently playing Night in the Woods!


----------



## Neb

I'm playing Music Racer. You can load songs from Youtube or your computer and avoid obstacles to the beat. Not too shabby for a cheap Steam game I got on sale.


----------



## Neb

Steins;Gate Elite. This will be my first time playing the original visual novel!


----------



## Ciary

currently playing Persona 4 Golden (Probably not the only one). I'm hoping to finish that before next week, friday. when Friends of Mineral Town is released


----------



## LuchaSloth

Pretty much a given that I'm always playing Animal Crossing on Switch. 
On Xbox One, I've been playing through GTA: San Andreas again.
On PS4, I've been playing Last of Us 2.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Night in the woods ^_^ I love that guitar mini game but I suck at it so much ashdkggl


----------



## Alessio

ACNL and Rollercoaster Tycoon 3


----------



## Luxsama

acnh, league of legends, and valorant


----------



## Midoriya

A mixture of Pokémon Conquest post-game missions and Animal Crossing: New Horizons.  Also a bit of Smash Ultimate today using my pro controller.


----------



## Mary

Kirby Star Allies  I always get attached to a certain ability and then I don’t want to let it go, which makes the game more of a struggle sometimes! I keep going back to get the artist ability because I enjoy painting fridges, lol


----------



## SweetDollFace

I’ve been try to get into Dauntless (free monster hunter) but I just can’t seem to get into it. Why do we kill the behemoths and turn them into armor and weapons to kill more behemoths?! Plus they’re not bothering anyone! Even if the storyline says other wise. We go to secluded islands to hunt them. Isn’t there a behemoth peta, or any other *better* organization that actually care for these poor beasts people mass kill to get nice looking armory to show off to their friends?!?


----------



## melco

Hardly a game at all, but I've been really into the visual novel Umineko lately... it was slow to start so I put it off for a while but now that I'm into part 3 it just keeps getting more interesting. Kind of consuming all my free time lately. +Incredible soundtrack


----------



## ThomasNLD

The Last Of Us 2, Animal Crossing and Super Mario Maker 2. After TLOU 2, I plan to get started with The Evil Within 2.


----------



## pochy

i'm playing minecraft again c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm honestly not really playing any games rn because I've been doing a lot of much needed cleaning and organizing in my entertainment room, but at the moment I'm playing New Horizons because I need to spend my 360+ heart crystals. It sucksthough, I had to TT all the way back to June 20th because I think that Cyrus only lets me order like 8-10 things at a time...


----------



## Chibiusa

League of Legends, Dungeon Fighter Online, and dailies for ACNH. Been itching to finish Nier/Death Stranding, though. I'm bad with finishing games - if I forget to play something for a while, it takes me a bit to get back into it.


----------



## Xeleron

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate..... I'm so bad at it... I can't get past this one level on the adventure spirit board


----------



## Lady Black

Dota 2 and AC:NH.


----------



## Da Momma

AC:NL


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Splatoon 2 and ACNH (of course)
Grinding for level ☆3 because i'm stuck on level ☆2 in Splatoon 2, and trying to get a 3-star island (again) on NH.

I haven't touched these games in a while because I got stuck but I'm thinking of picking them back up again.
LoZ: WW and OOT 3D
Paper Mario: TTYD


----------



## Da Momma

Acnl


----------



## Loriii

AC:NH
Ghost of Tsushima
Splatoon 2 (Salmon Run) in between games.


----------



## Romaki

Just picked up Ooblets, I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## porkpie28

Romaki said:


> Just picked up Ooblets, I hope it lives up to the hype.


 I am thinking of getting that let me know what you think


----------



## Neb

My current rotation of games is Steins;Gate Elite, Chaos;Child, Persona 5 Royal, The Legend of Heroes Trails in the Sky FC, Root Letter, and Fire Emblem Shadows of Valentia.


----------



## DellaIthilien

Just finished TLOU2, now moving on to  Ghost of Tsushima. Still playing Animal Crossing and Story of Seasons Mineral Town though


----------



## Romaki

porkpie28 said:


> I am thinking of getting that let me know what you think



So far so good. I played the first day so far and it feels a lot like Stardew Valley and a little bit like New Horzions (and Pokémon of course).

The day passes by and you have energy, but it's a lot slower than Stardew Valley. Also you have a town with villagers, but they seem to be more repetitive than New Horizons at the moment. It's in early access, so there's probably not a ton of dialogue yet.

You have a lot of quests to fix up the town and your farmhouse, but there's also stores with furniture and house expansions. There's also a store with clothes and you can immediately change your hair and color it with many more colors (as soon as you have the money).

On your farmhouse you can grow stuff that replenishes your energy or gives you new Ooblets. You get an Ooblet seed after defeating an Ooblet. The ones I got so far only take a day to grow. Your Ooblets level up by fighting and you level up by everything you do in a day.

The battle system is pretty fun. The first to reach 20 points wins, you can hype yourself up to get more points per card or you can steal points from your opponent. Every Ooblet has one unique card and gets new ones through leveling up. The system is simple, but it makes it work imo.

When you arrive on the island, you have to choose a club to join and it determines your starter Ooblet. Your choice is basically cute, cool, nerd and nature - they all have their own leader too. Nothing came of that yet, but I only played one day. The first day was about helping the mayor.

A lot of the game is collecting resources to fix things and progressing the story. You initate battles by offering the Ooblets snacks iirc. They definitely require resources to fight, but you can pet them for free! The Ooblets are very cute, they're all over town and follow you a bit.

Overall I'd recommend it, it's fun and you really can't tell it's early access - also it's on sale right now. Just be aware that it's _very _quirky.


----------



## Midoriya

Lately I’ve been playing a mixture of Pokémon Sw/Sh, Pokémon Conquest, and Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX.  Just working on the post-game for all of them.  I’m too much of a Pokémon fan for my own good, lol


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress

I've been playing Metroid Prime on hard mode, Majora's Mask with only 3 hearts, and a bunch of Soul Calibur 6 with my roommate.


----------



## Romaki

Just started playing the new Paper Mario.


----------



## Vitis

Borderlands 3 primarily, setting up a laptop so looking into some PC games, but haven't decided on one yet.


----------



## Larsi

At the moment I'm switching between Animal Crossing: NH and Thronebreaker: the witchers tales. Really a great cardgame with great stories and choises.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Not counting Animal Crossing: New Horizons, I'm currently playing *Divinity Original Sin 2* and *Ooblets*.

According to Steam, I've already spent over 1,800 hours on DOS2. But I just can't seem to put this game down. I find myself missing it when I stop playing it for a while, so I keep going back. Also, Odinblade's fabulous class overhaul mods make multiple playthroughs very enjoyable. I'll probably stop playing DOS2 when Larian lets us have early access to Baldur's Gate 3.  

Ooblets is new and shiny and is currently in early access. I only started playing it a few days ago. It's quite a refreshing approach to games that feature farming, crafting and collecting cute new creatures. I'd say it's an extra quirky bundle of fun that reminds me of Stardew Valley, Pokemon and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Alicia

When I'm not playing animal crossing, I'm playing don't starve.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lately I've been playing a lot of Risk of Rain 2 and Splatoon 2. If not that, then APEX Legends or Overwatch.


----------



## Cherry Tree

Animal crossing mainly but I have just got Life is Strange 2 so I'm also working through that when I can


----------



## LuchaSloth

DellaIthilien said:


> Just finished TLOU2, now moving on to  Ghost of Tsushima. Still playing Animal Crossing and Story of Seasons Mineral Town though




Literally me right now. Lol.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Conor said:


> Post what video games you are currently playing here!
> 
> GTA 4.



ACNH and Overwatch.


----------



## Squidward

CrankyCupcake said:


> Not counting Animal Crossing: New Horizons, I'm currently playing *Divinity Original Sin 2* and *Ooblets*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> According to Steam, I've already spent over 1,800 hours on DOS2. But I just can't seem to put this game down. I find myself missing it when I stop playing it for a while, so I keep going back. Also, Odinblade's fabulous class overhaul mods make multiple playthroughs very enjoyable. I'll probably stop playing DOS2 when Larian lets us have early access to Baldur's Gate 3.
> 
> Ooblets is new and shiny and is currently in early access. I only started playing it a few days ago. It's quite a refreshing approach to games that feature farming, crafting and collecting cute new creatures. I'd say it's an extra quirky bundle of fun that reminds me of Stardew Valley, Pokemon and Animal Crossing.



I've heard fantastic things about DOS2 but seeing this may have just convinced me to finally get it. I'm done with replaying Dragon Age: Origins anyway.


----------



## Mr_Persona

New Leaf, Terraria, and MH as always.....waiting to get into a new game that isn't just story mode.


----------



## Chaotix

AC:NH and Pokemon Sword & Shield.

Gotta start IV breeding on Pokemon Shield soon.


----------



## Vitis

20xx and The Cycle now that my PC are running still going on Borderlands 3 as well.


----------



## airpeaches

I've been mostly alternating between Apex Legends and ACNH, but I've been playing some Story of Seasons FoMT too!



CrankyCupcake said:


> According to Steam, I've already spent over 1,800 hours on DOS2. But I just can't seem to put this game down. I find myself missing it when I stop playing it for a while, so I keep going back. Also, Odinblade's fabulous class overhaul mods make multiple playthroughs very enjoyable. I'll probably stop playing DOS2 when Larian lets us have early access to Baldur's Gate 3.



DOS2 has been sitting in my steam library untouched for a while now.. this is making me want to finally pick it up like @Squidward said. I've needed something different to get stuck into as well..  Thank you!


----------



## AnonymousFish

as doofy as it sounds, my friends and i have been unironically playing a lot of club penguin on a private server recently lol

but besides that i've been playing mario kart, new horizons (of course lol), team fortress 2, minecraft, and borderlands 3! pretty much all i've played for the past few months... i also just got super mario party and it's alright ig c:


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Squidward said:


> I've heard fantastic things about DOS2 but seeing this may have just convinced me to finally get it. I'm done with replaying Dragon Age: Origins anyway.





airpeaches said:


> DOS2 has been sitting in my steam library untouched for a while now.. this is making me want to finally pick it up like @Squidward said. I've needed something different to get stuck into as well..  Thank you!



So awesome to hear! I hope you do give DOS2 a shot. It's unlike other turn-based RPG games as its combat system truly allows for creative play and experimentation, once you understand how it works. The learning curve is steep and many players can't get past the first act. But stick with it, talk to every NPC, do every quest, and pick your fights carefully, and you're in for a very long but exceedingly fun ride.


----------



## rosabelle

Currently playing (ofc Animal Crossing but other than that) Pokemon Shield and might start with Legend of Zelda BOTW. I’ve had it for weeks and haven’t started with it.


----------



## Coach

Playing fall guys on ps4 at the moment - it's lots of fun!


----------



## GreenBeamz

Ōkami, Blasphemous, original Final Fantasy VII, and New Horizons


----------



## crispmaples

I have been thinking about getting back into Slime Rancher, I have it on PC. I do believe have some extras and areas to unlock still, but a while ago I had finished what I guess is considered it's "main game" content.


----------



## Midoriya

Finished with Pokemon for now, so it’s back to playing My Hero One‘s Justice!  Currently on the villain missions and trying to get through the rest of them.  

Also playing ACNH on the side, hehe.


----------



## Neb

Since I finished Trails in The Sky FC yesterday, I just started the sequel. The game’s script is longer than War and Peace, so I expect a long adventure.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

When I'm not playing AC:NH, I'm playing Stardew Valley. Either that or, UtaPri, Terraria, Identity V, Superstar SM... or Minecraft! ^^​


----------



## Aurita

I play a lot of Beat Saber in bursts whenever my arms aren’t sore lol

But just beat the last of us 2 and working on ghost of Tsushima now!


----------



## mangoseason

Pokemon Crystal - I’m putting off battling Whitney at Goldenrod cos I don’t think I can beat her yet...ugh childhood trauma

Device 6 - I need to complete this soon it’s been on my phone forever but it has that thriller/suspense element which means I can’t play at night when I normally play games


----------



## porkpie28

I play ACNH ACNL and  Pokemon I may got fall guy but my pc is bad,


----------



## Oldcatlady

Collar x malice unlimited!!!
The game I've been anticipating the most for this year is finally here


----------



## Megan.

Fall Guys, it's really fun.


----------



## Bunnii

Among Us, it’s really fun with a group of friends


----------



## Corrie

Just finished Doki Doki Literature Club. It was pretty great actually. On the surface it doesn't look like much but when you pay attention and dig deeper, there's a lot of stuff in there that it pretty brilliant. It was fun to look out for all the clues and try to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Raayzx

Dead by daylight all day all night


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've been replaying Hollow Knight to do all of the extra content that I missed the first time and I'm currently doing the Pantheon challanges right now. I can definitely say that it's been worth the time and effort to do a full playthrough of the game.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Been playing through The Idolm@ster SP, but after 2 complete playthroughs and starting a 3rd (there's 9 characters to play through across 3 games), I decided I needed some other game to play through to give me a break. So I decided to start Kingdom Hearts The Story So Far - obviously with the first game. I beat the original KH on PS2 way back in the day but never touched any other KH game. Plus it's been so long that I forget a lot of the original game's story.

Something I definitely did NOT forget - that Traverse Town song. lol


----------



## Piroshi

Just finished The Witcher 3 not that long ago, although I still have some things to do in it (including the entirety of Hearts of Stone). Right now I'm taking a break to play Collar x Malice Unlimited.


----------



## xlisapisa

When I’m not playing animal crossing NH, I play just dance 2020. Quarantine got me feeling kinda lazy so just dance gets me moving lol definitely a work out. I bought story of seasons friends of mineral town a while back but still have yet to open it, need to acquire some time first.


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from My Hero One’s Justice to play Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX.  Finally progressing in the post-game and trying to evolve my team of Pikachu, Eevee, and Scyther into a team of Raichu, Umbreon, and Scizor.  Beat Entei and looking to take on Raikou next.  ✌


----------



## President Lerina Cute

Splatoon 2 and ACNH of course  
Splatting people is so fun and frustrating 
Making island is fun and frustrating too 
But I love to watch at YouTube even it's not a game


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Splatoon 2
-New Super Mario Bros. Wii
-Miitopia

Taking a break from ACNH, I get burned out from that pretty easy to be honest


----------



## Piplup

Story of Season: Friends of Mineral Town
Ocasionally Animal Crossing New Horizon

meanwhile on my iphone, I’m addicted to Monthly Idol and Sonic 2 (playing as tails even though i SUCK at it)


----------



## hugs

AC:NH and Valorant with my little sister! I'm excited for the Bear & Breakfast game (coming out on the Switch). It looks darn cute!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I started to play Animal Crossing Pocket Camp again, since playing New Horizons with Joy-Con drift right now becomes more and more annoying. Hope I can fix it very soon.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Huzzah! Today I finished Kingdom Hearts Final Mix. I did far better of completion than I ever did for the PS2 original game. I got to level 100, beat all optional bosses, synthesized all items, and completed the whole journal (requires getting all 99 puppies, all trinity marks, etc). I was especially proud to beat all of the optional bosses. I just couldn't beat them on the original.

Gonna start Kingdom Hearts re: Chain of Memories tonight or tomorrow. Never played any game but KH1 before, so it's all new territory now.


----------



## Dunquixote

Aside from New Horizons, I have FFXII Zodiac Age that I was in the middle of before Persona 5 Royale came out and I was doing my fourth or fifth playthrough of persona 5 Royale before I got my switch lite and ACNH for my birthday. I also picked up HHD again while waiting for my game to come.


----------



## mimiamei

im playing project diva future tone even tho mega mix came out >< kinda wish i got mega mix but its whatever


----------



## DJStarstryker

Did not care for the card battle system of Kingdom Hearts re: Chain of Memories. I stopped playing it and just watched the cutscenes on YouTube instead. Just gotta watch the cutscenes for Riku's stuff, then watch the 358/2 Days movie, then I'll go on to KH2.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm doing my second playthrough of the Trials of Mana-remake right now. I chose Riesz, Hawkeye and Angela for my first playthrough so now I'm going with Kevin, Duran and Charlotte.


----------



## pochy

i am playing oblivion


----------



## Sharksheep

New horizons, spiritfarer, and still playing a bit of civ6


----------



## pochy

i'm about to start alice madness returns im excited


----------



## WalceDony

At this very moment nothing. BUT I have been playing LOTS of Fall Guys recently. I only got it a few days ago and am at 6 wins; I've been playing it with one of my friends who hasn't yet gotten a win and he gets so mad when I get more. It's gotten to the point where I've agreed to give him the W if we're ever the last 2 left


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Persona 5 

I'm so close to the end and I want to play royal after this


----------



## Asarena

I've been playing Splatoon 2, and I started playing some Super Mario Odyssey again while I wait for Super Mario 3D All-Stars~


----------



## Cheremtasy

I've mainly been playing Hollow Knight, Spiritfarer, and ACNH! I must admid though for AC I mostly just play for trades and stuff. I haven't made much progress otherwise l-lol.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finished Shining Force on my Genesis Mini earlier today. Huzzah!

I want to finally go on to Kingdom Hearts 2, but my power is being sporadic. Thanks, Hurricane Sally. So not gonna risk it today.


----------



## Asarena

I started playing Among Us a few days ago. I like it so far


----------



## DJStarstryker

Decided to skip Kingdom Hearts 2 for now (mainly because I'm playing through the KH series with another person and said person keeps being busy!) and am playing through Pokemon Yellow (3DS VC version) for my first ever Nuzlocke. I've been posting my progress in the Pokemon Challenge thread in the Pokemon Center board. I even inspired Midoriya, who is also now posting their progress on a Crystal Nuzlocke. You can follow along with us if you care to there!


----------



## pochy

finished alice madness returns, now i'm playing a short hike !


----------



## Matt0106

Dragon Quest XI on Switch!


----------



## Lothitine

fINALLY GOT MY HANDS ON THIS:



im playing it rn!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m trying to balance my time between ACNH, One Piece Treasure Cruise a gacha mobile game and I just recently started Paper Mario the Origami King .


----------



## Neb

I’m playing a complete with box copy of Wild Arms! Aside from the dated graphics, the game is still very good.


----------



## Mars Adept

I recently started playing Kirby Fighters 2. I’m currently at Rank 15.

I’m also playing ACNL, as always.


----------



## Baroque

I bought Atelier Ryza: Ever Darkness & The Secret Hideout on PS4 recently. I'd been eyeing it for a while but the game was kinda hard to find physically and for a good price.

I was mostly turned off by what I had seen of the battle gameplay, which seemed to be timing-based but it turns out that it really isn't. It's more like... it's your turn but the enemies are also having their turn while you're thinking about your next attack so you should hurry up and attack because the enemies are getting their turns while you wait. But at least there's no, like... oh, you were waiting too much and lost your turn, too bad.


----------



## ReeBear

Just finished supergiant's Transistor after buying it like 5 years ago :') Excited to play their new game, Hades, soon owo


----------



## Balverine

Just got the Mass Effect trilogy, so I've been replaying that 
(time to romance the heck out of Garrus again lol)


----------



## Mairmalade

Playing a couple rougelikes right now that I've been enjoying:

*Gunfire Reborn: *early-access, but unique in that it's 4-player co-op. Lots of different combinations and stacks 
*Hades:* one of the smoothest rougelikes I've played. The combat/movement feels great. 
Also dabbling in *Spiritfarer*, which is surprisingly polished. Love exploring and learning about different characters. The boat mechanics are fun too (cooking, fishing, growing food, scavenging, and 'event' minigames.


----------



## Halloqueen

Basically dividing my gaming time between Pokémon Sun/Moon and Animal Crossing New Horizons. I'm breeding a Halloween team for use in Pokémon Sun, and in Animal Crossing New Horizons I'm preparing for the update this week.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, though I've ended up playing quite a bit of *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask Randomizer* the past two Sundays. I got the craving to dive into MM randomized after seeing some OoT randomizer videos recently, lol. Last Sunday was my first experience with the randomizer, though I got a bad seed so lol oh well, didn't bother continuing with it after one cycle. I ended up doing up a new seed today, though, and it's been actually pretty good to me this time, so I'll see this through to the end. It's definitely a fun and different way to go through a game I love so, so much.


----------



## itsmxuse

In between playing AC I have re-fallen in love with Borderlands 3. I put it down for almost a year and forgotten how much I loved it and don’t understand why I took such a long break


----------



## eko

been playing hades, new horizons and arknights lately! 
though when the festival of the lost event starts, destiny will steal 100% of my free time again


----------



## Jubby Ducks

Lucky Tales and Genshin Impact!


----------



## Midoriya

Just a lot of Smash and ACNH to be honest.  With the occasional Pokémon Crystal mixed in.


----------



## Lothitine

SW squadrons and Battle at Procyon!!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The launch of Baldur's Gate 3 (early access) kind of broke Steam for a while. 

After 30 minutes, I managed to buy it and I'm downloading it right now and I'll be playing it once that's done. I'M SO TERRIBLY EXCITED TO PLAY IT.


----------



## Romaki

I picked up Griftlands with my Rocket League discount, it's a lot of fun so far. Like a storydriven Slay The Spire with relationships and choices. I don't see the benefit of it being roguelike though, seems like it would be nicer with different campaigns that had many routes. But it's fun either way.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been slowly letting Dragon Quest XI take over my life. The Switch version has _very_ blurry visuals, but the gameplay is so addicting.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Been really heavy into FFXIV, and also sprinkling in some Story of Seasons and Animal Crossing, of course.


----------



## Marines

AMONG US.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Heeaps of Among Us, and Super Mario Sunshine (through SM 3D All Stars)


----------



## Loriii

Replaying and trying to finish my backlogs namely Gears 5, Marvel's Spider-Man and Horizon Zero Dawn, then play Splatoon SR when I still have time.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been playing Ikenfell, an indie game I’ve anticipated for a few years. So far it’s delivered in every way! Getting two Steven Universe composers was such a good idea.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, though I'm finally diving back into my backlog. I've been playing *Assassin's Creed Origins* the past few days (after starting it back in July but then dropping it for the longest time, lol) and finally beat it, so now I'm onto *Assassin's Creed Odyssey*.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Splatoon 2, Genshin Impact, Super Mario 35, Super Mario 3D All Stars and Hatsune Miku Project Diva: Mega Mix are the main games I am playing right now.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Still playing early access *Baldur's Gate 3*! ❤

44 hours so far. I'm taking my time with the map. I want to discover everything there is to discover but, even though this is early access, there is so much content! It's pretty impressive. When I'm done with my current run playing an elf, I will make my next character a githyanki or teifling and do an evil playthrough.


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Mario Kart Deluxe, and a little bit of Ni no kuni and Octopath Traveler. The art for OT and NNK are amazing!

Also addicted to Among Us. Simple yet fun.


----------



## Khaelis

Animal Crossing New Horizons (duh), Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Remastered... list could go on, really.


----------



## spottedpony

Finished Persona 5 last week! Absolutely loved it and already want to start it up again. Instead, I decided to pick up Witcher 3 since I haven't played it before. I'm also playing Fire Emblem Birthright on the 3DS, Splatoon 2 and Mario All Stars on the Switch. Also hoping to start a new town in New Leaf soon!


----------



## Romaki

Really enjoying Genshin Impact right now.


----------



## Midoriya

I officially beat the Pokémon Crystal post-game and Red as well, so I transferred my Pokémon up to SWSH and am now playing Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Pokémon SWSH (in preparation for the Crown Tundra DLC), Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, Fire Emblem Heroes, and soon Pokémon Masters and Genshin Impact.


----------



## oak

I restarted Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town after ignoring it for months. I bought it for the switch and played it only for a few days so restarting helped spark my interest. I had made a bunch of mistakes just in that first month alone. I still wish I could change my hair colour though.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> I officially beat the Pokémon Crystal post-game and Red as well, so I transferred my Pokémon up to SWSH and am now playing Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Pokémon SWSH (in preparation for the Crown Tundra DLC), Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, Fire Emblem Heroes, and soon Pokémon Masters and Genshin Impact.



Okay, wow.  I just started Pokémon Masters EX tonight and I have to say this game is amazing.  The Pokémon nerd in me is raving at this.  Can’t believe I didn’t start it sooner.

Going to be preoccupied for awhile, but when I get a chance I’ll start Genshin Impact as well.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## PyroDawg

I just finished Disco Elysium. Felt a little sore about the ending, but man was the rest of the game a trip. The way they designed the skill system as a cascade of interacting thoughts was brilliant.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Started a new world with a friend on Minecraft (we were bored and do that occasionally). And of course, Splatoon 2. Also thinking of trying to get through the long, boring beginning (as I've heard from my sister) of Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Xeleron

I've decided that before I purchase any new games, I'm going to 100% complete all the games that I already own so I'll be playing those for a while.... a long while:

Let's GO Evee!: Technically I completed the main story line, but now my goal is to battle all Master trainers by leveling up their respective pokemon to be lvl100 (raising Kakuna and Metapod to lvl100 will definitely be a first for me lol). 
Super Mario Odyssey: Those stars man  (I also want to get all costumes and items)
Mario Kart: I guess collecting all unlock-able items would be the goal, it's just gonna take a while since I don't play that often (maybe even getting gold on all routs, honestly I'm still not too sure what I really want to do with this game).
Super Smash Bros Ultimate: I want to complete story mode and unlock ALL spirits (at least the current ones). 
Pokemon Shield: I want to complete my living dex (which is going to be hard with legendary exclusives and such, it's going to be hard finding someone who's gonna reset and willing to gift them to me x.x)
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening: Still need to finish the storyline, I think I'm over halfway finished
I'll also be playing Cuphead, but I won't include it to the 100% complete list since this game is going to take me AGES to finish.


----------



## Piroshi

I decided to restart Pokemon Shield, which was a mistake because now I'm tempted to get the DLC even though I never had any intention of buying it.


----------



## SirOctopie

Other than ACNH? lol

I've been playing through my old Rune Factory Frontier save file after not touching it for about 10 years or so. I lost a lot of progress when my old Wii stopped reading discs and I thought it was a good idea to transfer whatever data was on the Wii and overwrite my memory card (I thought the data on the Wii's storage was the most recent save). It turned out to be the wrong save and set me back all the way to the lava ruins. I had been right before the final boss, and lost all my motivation to play the game after that. Now I've managed to catch up to where I was all those years ago! The game isn't as great as I remember it being, but it certainly is bringing back old memories.


----------



## Katgamer

I have been playing Overwatch Genshin Impact Project Diva and Animal crossing super fun to play


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Mario 35 and Tetris 99. I didn't think either would be that great until I actually tried them out yesterday.


----------



## Mars Adept

I bought Mario Party 2 on the Wii Shop Channel just shortly before the shop shut down. It was not until earlier this morning that I finally got to playing it.

I had never played a Mario Party game before so this is my first one. I must say, it was a unique experience. I skipped Rules Land and went straight to Pirate Land, which is the first board. It was quite long despite me putting the game at the minimum turn count of 20. Also, I turned on bonuses not realizing how broken they were going to be and make me (as DK) win by default. lol

I was confused with some of the minigames and mechanics as I have not had any prior experience, but overall I had fun. I think I’ll play again another day.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I finished up Assassin's Creed Odyssey yesterday, so now I'm onto *Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection* while still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily.


----------



## Asarena

Lately I've been playing Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Splatoon 2, Super Mario 3D All-Stars, and Slime Rancher~


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm continuing to make progress on my backlog, having finished up Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection and now beginning *Uncharted 4: A Thief's End*. All while still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, of course.


----------



## Miss Misty

Currently replaying Metroid Prime with the intention of going through the whole trilogy.


----------



## deana

I started playing Pokemon Shield today


----------



## tessa grace

OoT, New Leaf (not that much anymore), New Horizons, and I kind of gave up on Majora's Mask cause it's so difficult.


----------



## stargurg

i've been playing genshin impact, alien isolation, and dishonored! and i'm just now getting back into new horizons c:


----------



## Neb

I’m playing Astral Chain at the moment. It’s by far the prettiest Switch game I’ve ever seen. The dual character combat is fun too!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I started to play more Splatoon 2 since the last Splatfest. Also playing Mario Kart Tour, although I'm kinda losing the interest in this game.


----------



## ReeBear

Picked up No No Kuni - Wrath of the White Witch when it was on sale and awh it’s nice to have a comfy jrpg on the go ;w; other than that, playing Sky: Children of the Light and New Horizons fairly regularly


----------



## Belle T

I'm a bit late for Halloween, but I've been playing _Dino Crisis_ to satisfy my spooky cravings.  I'm actually not interested in games like _Resident Evil_, but something about _Dino Crisis_ satisfies me aesthetically pretty well.

My only real issue with the game that isn't rooted in the technological limitations of its age is that outside of therapods and occassionally pterosaurs, the game doesn't use its premise of dinosaurs to its fullest potential.  There's a notable lack of variety that I think could have made the game considerably more interesting.  But it's still a very enjoyable--however camp--game.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Don't Starve Together and Persona 4..again


----------



## Loriii

103+ hours so far on Horizon Zero Dawn and I'm only about 64% done (plus I still need to play the FW). Why didn't I play this game earlier/sooner? It's kind of like BoTW, but better. The world is so beautiful on a 4K TV.


----------



## Mars Adept

A few weeks ago while sorting through a bin in my room, I found my copy of Pokémon Pearl that I thought I had lost for good years ago. I started a new save file on it shortly afterwards. I would play nearly every day, sometimes for hours on end.

Today, I defeated the champion (Cynthia) and accessed the credits, therefore ‘beating’ the game.

This doesn’t mean I’m finished playing. There’s still plenty of things to do and unlock so I think I’m going to be playing for a while longer.


----------



## LuchaSloth

400+ hours in Animal Crossing
Occasional shiny hunting in Pokemon Sword (plus the max lair stuff in the new expansion)
Recently got back into Minecraft on Switch (a great game for peace of mind and tuning out of life)


----------



## Ichiban

gonna be playing a lot soon lol


----------



## Tao

Bought Watch Dogs Legion to play with my partner since she was constantly asking what Watch Dogs is like and I've never played any of them.

I've heard bad things but I'm liking it. Maybe it helps that it's the only one I've played. Having any NPC be playable is fun, the part that most sold me actually. Permadeath (optional) makes the game that bit more fun for me. It's not exactly mind blowing gameplay but it's a fairly fun "GTA rip off" (not played anything like that in a while) with a fun gimmick.

Multiplayer isnt actually availible until December though, so havent actually been able to play it together...




Also restarted Divinity Original Sin 2. Never played the definitive edition content so along with Baulders Gate 3 hyping me up, I picked this gem back up.




CrankyCupcake said:


> Still playing early access *Baldur's Gate 3*! ❤
> 
> 44 hours so far. I'm taking my time with the map. I want to discover everything there is to discover but, even though this is early access, there is so much content! It's pretty impressive. When I'm done with my current run playing an elf, I will make my next character a githyanki or teifling and do an evil playthrough.



As a D&D player and massive fan of the studio making this, I'm so damn hyped. I dont want to jump into early access though since the last of their games I played, the original release of D:OS2, I burnt myself out on the game by the time the definitive content and reworks came out.


----------



## Plainbluetees

still playing Among Us because it seems to be the only “trendy” game that I can actually manage to play without losing 

I am talking to your, Fortnite, and you, Fall Guys.


----------



## Tiffkaboo

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon DX. But I haven't played in a few days as I'm focusing on ACNH.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Tao said:


> As a D&D player and massive fan of the studio making this, I'm so damn hyped. I dont want to jump into early access though since the last of their games I played, the original release of D:OS2, I burnt myself out on the game by the time the definitive content and reworks came out.



It's a good decision to wait it out.  

I believe Baldur's Gate 3, when officially released in its full version in a year or so, will be a great game to play. I've already spent over 100 hours in the early access game and completed two playthroughs. It's buggy in many places and has balance and other issues, but I was prepared for all that because I'd played DOS2 when it was in early access as well. I have faith in Larian Studios to make a game that will be truly fun and satisfying to play. I don't have DnD experience, so many of the races, abilities, spells, combat mechanics, etc were new to me. But it's always good to learn new things and I'm still learning. I'm on my third playthrough. This time, I'll try not to save scum too much and just accept all my terrible dice rolls.


----------



## Midoriya

Just playing a combination of Pokemon Sword (Crown Tundra DLC), ACNH, Fire Emblem Heroes, and Pokemon Masters every day.  I plan on playing something else once I finish the DLC for Pokemon Sword.  That, or just play a new game entirely.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Been working through Yakuza Kiwami. It's my first Yakuza game and I'm enjoying it a lot. I think I'll probably end up picking up the other Yakuza games at this rate.


----------



## Korichi

ACNH and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon DX! Though I haven’t played PMD in a few days.. I think I’ll take a break from it for a bit, I don’t want to get sick of it.


----------



## Pop-tart

Hades ❤


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Been trying a whole bunch of games I have set aside and haven't payed attention to, to see which one sticks and so far its BoTW! I haven't put it down yet. I never thought that removing the bgm and replacing most of it with ambient nature sounds could be so refreshing. And I have a love-hate thing with the weapons break system. On one hand I love trying out different weapons and on the other hand its annoying when a favorite weapon breaks. I also really love the cooking mechanic. I might be going out on a limb, but I'm having more fun so far than when I played OoT, Mm and Windwaker...and i loved those games! Its like Ww meets Alttp/albw


----------



## Ichiban

yakuza 7s been going great so far


----------



## Pondo

ACNH (trying to get back to the real date instead of being stuck in winter (southern hem island)), Genshin, a little bit of Pokemon, and SDV (Stardew Valley) because my bf is a saint and gave me the extra steam code he had. 
I don't normally play on my laptop though so the controls will elude me for a while longer.


----------



## Neb

I’m playing the postgame of Dragon Quest XI. It’s incredible how much there is to do in this game, especially on the Switch.


----------



## Aloha

SOSFOMT (Friends of Mineral Town,)minecraft,Phasmophobia,and League of Legends.


----------



## _Rainy_

I just started Genshin impact I like it so far I just wish it was easier to get the characters I want.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Literally only ACNH I am not a huge gamer sooo


----------



## ~Kilza~

Still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* while also trudging along in *Dark Souls* (which is an original unpatched version for the Xbox 360, god help me).


----------



## DJStarstryker

I pretty much finished Yakuza Kiwami. I did the main story, all of the side quests except 1 (I hate you Amon, why are you so cheap?), completed most of the completion stuff in the game including most of the mini-games (just haven't touched shogi or mahjong)... I spent so many hours on this game but it was a lot of fun.

Been playing Earthbound on my SNES Classic while I'm waiting for the other Yakuza games to arrive. I bought 0, the Remastered Collection (3-5), 6, and Judgment (set in the Yakuza universe). Gonna wait on 7/Like a Dragon because it's new. Can probably buy it cheaper later. Just trying to track down Kiwami 2 for a good price. But that's OK, I plan to play Yakuza 0 and then probably Judgment after that, so I have plenty of time until I "need" Kiwami 2.


----------



## Midoriya

Started Genshin Impact and am enjoying it so far!  Also playing a myriad of other games with it.  :3


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

ACNL, Pokemon Shield (hatching for a shiny Anorith for my monotype bug team), Super Smash Bros Ultimate, and Wind Waker, which I'm playing for the first time. I love it!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Hyrule Warriors 

I am LOVING it, and all the characters I can play! It's been pretty rad with all the chapters and side stories I can play as different characters.


----------



## Sharksheep

Stardew Valley with some friends. Stardew Valley Expanded mod for single player. Also playing Don't Starve Together and just started on a second server. I just got Littlewood and so far it's less stressful than Stardew Valley.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been in the middle of a massive Dragon Quest marathon. The 5th, 8th, and 11th entries have taken over my life. It’s escapism at its finest.


----------



## honeyaura

Sims 4. Took advantage of their recent sale and got a good amount of expansions.
Also getting back into ACNH after not playing for a while.


----------



## Romaki

Mostly Among Us and good ol' ACNH.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

I've been playing Rune Factory 4 special for a while now. It's one of those games that you pick up and play for a half hour, and before you know it, three hours have gone by.  I stopped playing AC after Halloween because I wasn't impressed by the update. I was hoping for more crops to grow and cooking. I'm having a blast playing rune factory 4 and can't wait until RF5 comes out.


----------



## samsquared

I just started Persona 5. This is my first Persona game & I'm really surprised I didn't get into these games sooner. It's really so much fun & I can already see myself sinking an.... ungodly amount of hours into it


----------



## SmoochsPLH

aside from the usual acnh, i've been playing a lot of don't starve and taiko no tatsujin. i had forgotten i bought don't starve. xD


----------



## Firesquids

I'm trying to get all the Moons in Mario Odyssey, I've got over 800 so I'm getting close!
I recently got Mario 3D all Stars and 100% all three games (it's been a long quarantine lol)


----------



## Miss Misty

I beat Metroid Prime 2 and have moved onto Metroid Prime 3. My take with Corruption is that there's no way it can be worse than Echoes, because Echoes was baaaad. It's got a bit of a different vibe with all of the characters (me, from MP1 days: characters? I've just got one question for you: what are thoooose?) I'm kinda liking it, but it also doesn't have the same charm that Prime 1 did. I'm still pretty early on, but my menu and scan visor gripes appear to be fixed, which is nice. On the other hand, I don't like all of the super sci-fi ship and tech areas. I liked the 'desolate wilderness with ancient ruins being reclaimed by nature' vibe from Prime 1 best.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily while also making my way through *Dark Souls 2*, inching ever closer to the end of my backlog.


----------



## Ghibli

Currently I am playing all through the Nekopara games ! I adore the badges I just wish the trading cards would drop more frequently.. I am also constantly on the dead by daylight grind and awaiting cyberpunk 2077 !


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got back to my reset Miitopia account because I didn't know what to do after what I thought was the last battle. Switching between that and finally starting Super Mario Galaxy (and will play 2 afterwards for nostalgia and to finish off the series), and Littlest Pet Shop DS just as a funny addition lol


----------



## Neb

I’ve been playing some more Va-11 Hall-A at night to really enjoy that bar atmosphere. This game is much longer than I thought. I kinda never want it to end...


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm like 75-80% of the way through Earthbound and getting kind of bored. I will get back to it, but put it down for a bit. 

I'm playing through Judgment now. It's sorta kinda if you mixed a Yakuza game with a Phoenix Wright game. There's even a scene that's a pretty blatant Phoenix Wright parody, even with the objection finger pointing. It's great!


----------



## Nezzy

Animal Crossing and Immortals Fenyx Rising


----------



## Coach

Hollow Knight (It was on PS Plus!) and also Not Tonight, which I am liking more than the game it seems inspired by (papers please). On Thursday, Cyberpunk 2077 will be added to that list!


----------



## Matt0106

Currently playing Skyrim with mods on PS4 for the first time, and man oh man, is it ever a game changer.


----------



## Dio

Astros Playroom! I enjoyed every level in the game and all the references to various PlayStation titles ^_^


----------



## Galaxite

I've been playing lots of Warframe, Runescape, and of course New Horizons. I have so many hours on Warframe and Runescape but sadly Runescape doesn't keep track.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm playing Cyberpunk 2077 on my vanilla Xbox One. I was nervous that it would run poorly and be a horrible experience, because that is what I was hearing before I played it for myself...but, it has been fine in my experience. Obviously not up to the standards set by the PS5 or Series X...but there is nothing game-breakingly wrong with it, in my experience. The graphics are not as nice as they could be, the loading times are pretty long, and there are a few of your standard NPC glitches here and there. But...I was reading on twitter about the game being unplayable on last gen...and that is simply not true in my experience.


----------



## Stalfos

I just picked up Stardew Valley and what a great game it is! I'm currently halfway through fall year 1 and I'm completely hooked. Harvest Moon never clicked with me so I was a bit hesitant to get Stardew Valley but I'm glad I finally took the plunge.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Neb said:


> I’ve been playing some more Va-11 Hall-A at night to really enjoy that bar atmosphere. This game is much longer than I thought. I kinda never want it to end...



Such a great game. I really liked that they have the drink making in there. I've played/read through a lot of visual novels, and some of them are SO long and feel like they need gameplay or something to break things up a bit. Va-11 Hall-A is nowhere near too long, but having the gameplay in there is very nice.



Stalfos said:


> I just picked up Stardew Valley and what a great game it is! I'm currently halfway through fall year 1 and I'm completely hooked. Harvest Moon never clicked with me so I was a bit hesitant to get Stardew Valley but I'm glad I finally took the plunge.



Another great game! I decided not to go back to Earthbound so, funny enough, I started playing through this again a few days ago. (For those keeping track, yes I'm still playing Judgment. Game is too good not to play.) Frankly, Stardew Valley is much better than any of the Harvest Moon games IMO. Especially because ConcernedApe is so generous and keeps putting out free updates. A new one is on the way and will likely be released within the next few months.


----------



## Mars Adept

I’ve been playing Pokémon X. My goal is to have caught every Pokémon, AKA complete the PokéDex. I’m at a little over 250 so far. One of the Pokémon I need to catch is Garchomp, and let me say that leveling up Gabite is incredibly slow, haha.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* as I continue to grind away at my backlog, as I'm now playing *Fallout Tactics*, the final game I have on it (for now!).


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m always playing Animal Crossing but I think I might play some Dragon Quest Builders 2 tonight! Fingers crossed I remember what I’m meant to be doing


----------



## joey ^_^

i've been stuck in Honkai Impact hell for three weeks now and I'm getting really attached to Mei and Yae Sakura ahuhuhu my girls!! <3


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Splatoon 2. I always thought it was a sub par shooting game (and in a lot of ways it is) but I really love the deeper meaning behind the characters and story. Never thought I would be hoked to Splatoon.


----------



## Neb

I’m helping one of my moms play the original Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney game. For the most part I’m just helping with the buttons or navigating investigations. She’s not a gamer, but the mystery and story got her hooked. I swear she’s picking up the plot twists before I did on my first playthrough.


----------



## Psydye

Resident Evil 5. I'm on the final battle w/ Wesker but I kept dying as I didn't have enough ammunition or didn't know what to do. Basically, if I'm gonna stand a chance against the son a *****, I'm gonna haveto make every shot count! If I still don't have enough ammunition, well then, I guess I'm just ****ed LOL!


----------



## -Lumi-

Kirby’s Epic Yarn on my 3DS it’s so cute


----------



## Bird_9

Just finished mario 3d all stars
The game is a blast and revisitinh those classic games was pure nostalgia

Right now im starting Fire emblem three houses
Does anyone has any potential tips for tbisngame?


----------



## Loriii

I'm still playing Horizon Zero Dawn on my Pro. I'm almost at the end-game (152+ hours in) and have done every sidequest, errand, hunting ground, etc. except for Frozen Wilds, which I'm about to do after, maybe, a few more story-related quests. Also, I'm starting to play Assassin's Creed Valhalla on my Series X. That's another big, open-world game to look forward to. Oh man. The game is beautiful, like everything and especially the water/ocean part. I mean, the environment is really gorgeous. I've played AC Odyssey before but this one is on another level and it runs extremely well, too, albeit a few minor bugs here and there lol. But yeah, I'm sure the updates will keep on coming.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The massive new 1.5 content update for *Stardew Valley* went live just yesterday! 

I've jumped back into the game, even though I've already chalked up over 1,265 in-game hours, since I first started playing it in 2016. The developer of the game, ConcernedApe aka Eric Barone, is simply one of the best out there. The game is a true labour of love for him, and it shows. ❤


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Sonic 06.


----------



## pochy

night in the woods! i'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Neb

Bird_9 said:


> Just finished Mario 3d all stars
> The game is a blast and revisit those classic games was pure nostalgia
> 
> Right now I'm starting Fire emblem three houses
> Does anyone has any potential tips for this game?


1. Feel free to start with whichever house you want. All three have very strong stories, levels, and characters. If you want the best experience I suggest replaying the game to see all of them.
2. Spend the first several chapters on optional battles. You'll need your party to handle the trickier battles later. 
3. When you are exploring the monastery try to spend some time eating meals in the cafeteria. Meals will increase your student's motivation, allowing them to learn more during lectures.
4. Use the terrain to your advantage. Most maps have forests and mountains that you can move to. While these tiles hinder unit's movement, the defense bonuses make them the perfect place to fight enemies. 
5. If you have extra time in the monastery, try having tea with characters outside your house. With enough support points they might offer to join your party!
6. Gather as many smithing stones as you can. They can be used to repair weapons if you don't feel like buying replacements.
7. Don't use the rewind function too much right away. You never know when you'll need it.


----------



## Bird_9

Neb said:


> 1. Feel free to start with whichever house you want. All three have very strong stories, levels, and characters. If you want the best experience I suggest replaying the game to see all of them.
> 2. Spend the first several chapters on optional battles. You'll need your party to handle the trickier battles later.
> 3. When you are exploring the monastery try to spend some time eating meals in the cafeteria. Meals will increase your student's motivation, allowing them to learn more during lectures.
> 4. Use the terrain to your advantage. Most maps have forests and mountains that you can move to. While these tiles hinder unit's movement, the defense bonuses make them the perfect place to fight enemies.
> 5. If you have extra time in the monastery, try having tea with characters outside your house. With enough support points they might offer to join your party!
> 6. Gather as many smithing stones as you can. They can be used to repair weapons if you don't feel like buying replacements.
> 7. Don't use the rewind function too much right away. You never know when you'll need it.



Thank you so much for the awesome tips
Im overwhelmed with the amount of content nintendo put in this game
Sometimes i even get lost (in a good way) with my academics assignments
Is awesome to see the whole interaction of the monastery students and with full vouce acting
Also im a little bit worried about not being able to do every side quest during a day
And im starting to have the feeling that theres a lot to do and maybe i shouldnt worry so much
Are tbe side quests missable?

Ive started with edelgard
Personally shes my favorite charac of tbe game


----------



## Psydye

Well other than RE 5 lately, I've also been playing Slain, Iconoclasts and The Sinking City. Really digging The Sinking City!


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finally finished the story for Judgment. It's so good. It took me longer than it should have because, well, the mini games and side quests in this and the Yakuza series are so distracting, in a good way. There's still stuff to have fun with, but I'm sure I'll be moving on to Yakuza 0 at some point within the next week or two.



CrankyCupcake said:


> The massive new 1.5 content update for *Stardew Valley* went live just yesterday!
> 
> I've jumped back into the game, even though I've already chalked up over 1,265 in-game hours, since I first started playing it in 2016. The developer of the game, ConcernedApe aka Eric Barone, is simply one of the best out there. The game is a true labour of love for him, and it shows. ❤



Agreed. I wasn't having fun with my new Stardew Valley file that I started super recently but started a new one with this update a few days ago. It's been super fun, especially because I finally decided to try Stardew Valley Expanded (a mod) too. So much new content!


----------



## Rika092

Currently playing Genshin impact. A friend is playing and asked to me play too so we can complete dailies together. Just getting started though so have to see how the gameplay goes. I’m generally not great with RPGs lol but I’m hoping that it’s not too complicated so I can keep up with it


----------



## eggie_

about to start playing the witcher 3 on monday! the mother board comes in for my very first pc aaaa so i can build it and play it~~


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Fire Emblem three houses for christmas and am playing that.


----------



## Bluebellie

I literally only ever play animal crossing


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm playing through *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* (as always), but I'm also working my way towards 100%ing *Pikmin 3 Deluxe* after getting it for Christmas.


----------



## Cherry Tree

I got Assassins Creed Valhalla for my birthday just over a week ago so I've been trying to play on that when I can. This is my first Assassins Creed game but as its Vikings I had to have it


----------



## Cash In

Got Mario 3D-All Stars for Christmas, so right now I'm playing through Mario Galaxy. Loved this one as a kid, so it'll be a great time.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m currently playing Spiritfarer and it is _so _incredibly cute and charming, I’m in love  

I’m also playing Pokemon Shield and _finally _found another cute dress to wear!! Definitely not the most important part of the game but I love dressing up my character lol


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I thought I finished _Pikuniku_, but I missed getting one last trophy before the last boss fight. Since there is no way to return to the map where the trophy is, I have to restart. Later me problem.  Very cute puzzle, 2D platformer!


----------



## KimiyoCake

Oh man i'm playing a lot of games especially on my ipad and phone... i go on a bunch of apps throughout the day cuz of events and such xD... there's Touken Ranbu, Ayakashi Romance Reborn, A3, Mahoyaku, Idolish7, utapri shining live, ensemble stars, love live all stars, honey play, helios r, project sekai, Genshin Impact, etc xD


----------



## vixened

I got some steam games for christmas, so I've been playing those. Slime Rancher, Chrono Trigger, Recettear, Story of seasons: friends of mineral town


----------



## ReeBear

-Lumi- said:


> I’m currently playing Spiritfarer and it is _so _incredibly cute and charming, I’m in love
> 
> I’m also playing Pokemon Shield and _finally _found another cute dress to wear!! Definitely not the most important part of the game but I love dressing up my character lol


I just picked up Spiritfarer today, the art looks so pretty so I definitely wanna start it on docked mode 
And ahahah I was exactly the same when I was doing my Shield play through - progressing the game was always half driven by getting to the next clothes shop 


TheSillyPuppy said:


> I thought I finished _Pikuniku_, but I missed getting one last trophy before the last boss fight. Since there is no way to return to the map where the trophy is, I have to restart. Later me problem.  Very cute puzzle, 2D platformer!


Whahhh, I really enjoyed watching my partner play Pikuniku! Congrats in (almost?) finishing it


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

ReeBear said:


> Whahhh, I really enjoyed watching my partner play Pikuniku! Congrats in (almost?) finishing it


Thank you! :3 My S/O was the one who recommended it to me.   I will probably end up restarting it this long weekend just to satisfy my inner completionist. xD


----------



## -Lumi-

ReeBear said:


> I just picked up Spiritfarer today, the art looks so pretty so I definitely wanna start it on docked mode
> And ahahah I was exactly the same when I was doing my Shield play through - progressing the game was always half driven by getting to the next clothes shop



Oh my goodness yay! I’m glad that you picked it up too and I hope you enjoy it! I’ve been having so much fun with it and it’s so cute  I don’t want to say anything about it since it’s so charming and sweet to learn new mechanics in!

Ahh me  I’m always sad when I get to new towns and they either have no clothing stores or sad clothing stores  but the little snowy city has the cutest clothes!! Definitely came through for me lol I spent all my money but now my girl is cute


----------



## RedPanda

I recently watched Frozen II, which I didn't like as much as the first one. However that got me in a mood for more Scandinavian vibes so I started playing this little indie game called *Röki*. It's an adventure/puzzle type game, very story-driven. Cute and I'm learning about ancient Scandinavian mythology. Like apparently there is a Yule Cat that will eat children if they aren't lucky enough to get new socks (or clothes) for Christmas! Who knew? Well, probably people who grew up in that area, but I enjoyed learning something new.


----------



## -Lumi-

RedPanda said:


> I recently watched Frozen II, which I didn't like as much as the first one. However that got me in a mood for more Scandinavian vibes so I started playing this little indie game called *Röki*. It's an adventure/puzzle type game, very story-driven. Cute and I'm learning about ancient Scandinavian mythology. Like apparently there is a Yule Cat that will eat children if they aren't lucky enough to get new socks (or clothes) for Christmas! Who knew? Well, probably people who grew up in that area, but I enjoyed learning something new.



I’m so glad to see somebody else enjoying the game! I bought it earlier in December (maybe November? Terrible with time lol) and I thought it was such a lovely game. The snowy atmosphere was so pretty and I loved learning about the folklore!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Still been playing more Stardew Valley, Yakuza Kiwami, and Judgment (aka I haven't moved onto Yakuza 0... yet!). I've been playing more mini-game stuff for Kiwami and Judgment to work more on completion for them and am nearing 100 hours each. There's so much to do in these games!


----------



## ReeBear

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness yay! I’m glad that you picked it up too and I hope you enjoy it! I’ve been having so much fun with it and it’s so cute  I don’t want to say anything about it since it’s so charming and sweet to learn new mechanics in!
> 
> Ahh me  I’m always sad when I get to new towns and they either have no clothing stores or sad clothing stores  but the little snowy city has the cutest clothes!! Definitely came through for me lol I spent all my money but now my girl is cute


So I properly started playing Spiritfarer yesterday/today and Gwen's comment about a raccoon with dubious morals running a shop cracked me up so much, the shaaaaade.
(Also this game is beautiful)


----------



## IKI

I am currently playing Genshin Impact and Octopath Traveler !
They are both very fun and have good soundtracks !


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm currently playing Ghostbusters on NES 
it's not quite as bad as the angry video game nerd makes it seem 

also playing it on my 1986 CRT, doesn't get much more old school than this!


----------



## samsquared

I’ve been playing Spiderman: Miles Morales lately & it’s really great! It’s fun and simple gameplay. I still haven’t played the original Spiderman for PS4 so that’s probably next


----------



## JellyBeans

I finally bought rune factory 4 after hearing a lot about it and it's really good! only about 10 hours in so far but I have a little remaining time off school so definitely will be getting more into it


----------



## amemome

Got back into Cookie Run after maybe 5-10 years of not playing. The game is very different from what I remember. It's fun for now, but we'll see in the long run!


----------



## Psydye

Terraria.


----------



## deana

Started a new Stardew Valley playthrough to try out the beach farm  ☺


----------



## Holla

Fire Emblem Thracia 776. It's notorious for being the hardest in the series, but I've played most of the other games by this point. I'm about halfway through the game and it hasn't been too bad so far. I am using a guide though as I consider myself to be an ok player but not great.

I'm really enjoying it so far at least.


----------



## ~Kilza~

In addition to my standard *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily playing, I've been playing *Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time* recently and just beat it today, and I've also generated a new seed for *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask Randomizer*, so I'm going through that as well.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm playing Pokemon Ultra Moon.


----------



## Firesquids

Trying to get all 999 freakin' moons in Mario Odyssey, Only got like 50 left


----------



## shion

stardew valley and .hack//g.u.



~Kilza~ said:


> In addition to my standard *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily playing, I've been playing *Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time* recently and just beat it today, and I've also generated a new seed for *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask Randomizer*, so I'm going through that as well.



how'd you like crash 4? ^^


----------



## Ichiban

right now i have 3 games on the go:
Yakuza: Like a Dragon (stuck in grinding hell lmao)
Wolfenstein The New Order (i've sunk in almost 10 hours in just 2 days, it's really good)
CODE VEIN (literally anime dark souls, i get really burnt out playing it for too long)

trying to get atleast 2 of them done so i can get to the other games i bought during the winter sale


----------



## ~Kilza~

shion said:


> how'd you like crash 4? ^^


I enjoyed it! It was definitely a solid game, with the gameplay on par with the first 3 games of the series (keeping in mind that I've only played the N. Sane Trilogy versions of them, lol).


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Recently started playing Rune Factory 4 Special (first time I've played a RF game), so that's been occupying a lot of my gaming time.


----------



## Neb

I'm finishing up Trails in The Sky SC. When I first heard this game had more words than War and Peace I couldn't believe it. Now I know why...


----------



## Fraxxo

During the first half of 2021 I wanna finish all the games I started last year.
I have this bad habit of starting a game, getting bored of it and so start a new one, so I have and endless list of game I started without finishing just because I felt like it.

By the end of february, while playing Animal Crossing New Horizons and New Leaf, I want to finish those two games:
- Pokémon Alpha Sapphire (3DS): I started it by the end of august 2020 and I beated the league during november. I caught some legendaries, did some post-game quests and levelled up my team (I was really underlevelled), now I have to finish the Delta Episode, beat the elite four all the times it takes to get the secondary starters from Birch, defeat the elite trainers at the Resort, find all the Keystones, catch the rest of the legendaries and defeat Wally in his last battle. My team is: Blaziken, Gardevoir, Breloom, Pikachu Cosplay (Rockstar), Azumarill and Glalie (the one from the demo).
- Persona 3 Portable (PSV): I started it again during quarantine but I still have to finish it. It is a good game, but after you played it one or two times, it get really boring, in particoular compared to other SMT games. I am at the 5/1, I still have one month to go, but during the last month Tartarus become such a pain. Also, I'm doing and Orpheus solo run, but it is easier to play like that rather than gathering many Personas, that's strange. Also trying to complete Compendium, I am at 69%, but I guess I'll leave that to NG+ (wich I'll play probably at the end of the year, I have so many other games to finish, and I don't want to play this game every year).


----------



## Pokey_Games

I am forever playing Fallout 76, and Red Dead Redemption 2. I also love playing Monster Hunter World, Stardew Valley and Fall Guys!


----------



## Mairmalade

Nice to see a few people have dove into Stardew Valley again! I started a new farm with a couple of friends and we’ve just entered our first winter.

I’m also currently playing Genshin Impact and AI: The Somnium Files, which comes from the mind behind the _Zero Escape_ series. Can’t believe I missed this before!


----------



## Romaki

I got Trials Rising for the Switch today, it's such a fun and addictive game.


----------



## Matt0106

I'm currently playing Skyrim and Shadow of the Colossus on my PS4, and Mario 3D All-Stars and Age of Calamity on Switch (I have school now though so I don't know how on Earth I'll finish these).


----------



## LuchaSloth

I recently started 'Yakuza: Like a Dragon' on Xbox. It's probably my favorite Yakuza game. The main character is a huge doofus, which I find hilarious. They also changed how combat works, so it's turn-based now. I didn't like this at first...but, it's growing on me. It helps add some variation to the battles instead of them just being repetitive button mashing affairs. You also have an actual team/party now...which makes things more interesting. I feel like they tried this in Yakuza 6 with the whole 'build a gang' aspect...but, this is more fully realized.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* as always, but I've also begun playing *Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity*.


----------



## Jam86

so i have mentioned on this website that i have never beaten cynthia on any pokemon game
like i've beaten the elite 4 soooo many times but i just can't get past the champion
pearl was my first pokemon game and i refuse to accept i've never completed it

therefore i am currently playing pokemon diamond 
thanks for listening to my life story haha


----------



## Neb

I replaying the original Ace Attorney game with one of my moms. We’re on the last chapter and I love seeing her reactions to the plot twists!


----------



## ali.di.magix

Just finished playing the campaigns for the Halo games (CE, 2, 3, 4 and 5) on Xbox One  I collected all the terminals in CE and 2 as well. I feel ready for Infinite now!


----------



## shion

p4 golden


----------



## EerieCreatures

Currently on my third playthrough of Dishonored 2! First time playing as Emily, and going No Kills/No Detections.


----------



## Ichiban

resident evil 2 remake, holy **** what a nice looking game, a lot better than the n64 one i had as a kid lmao
yakuza like a dragon still too but this ****ing wrecking ball piece of **** has me stuck


----------



## techno_charlie

Super Mario Sunshine on the Super Mario 3D All-Stars collection! After that I'll probably play through Mega Man 11!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

been playing a lot of among us and minecraft lately. i should get a headset for my switch i feel like it would be easier to play among us that way, but i don't like chatting with strangers...


----------



## tokumeikibou

just started ffxiv about a week or so ago, and boy i am absolutely loving it 



i played the demo for a few days then bought the full game + dlc so i've been grinding through the MSQ!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m taking a break from Pokemon Conquest to replay Fire Emblem Awakening on [Lunatic] [Classic] mode for the first time in a year or couple years.  I ended up beating the prologue and chapter one in under an hour each, both of which are shorter times than it used to take me.  Seems like I haven’t lost my step when it comes to strategy.   

(Other than that I’m just doing Genshin Impact and ACNH dailies, lol)


----------



## Seastar

Tamagotchi Connection Corner Shop 2

...Wait, why am I playing this?


----------



## Halloqueen

For the past few weeks, I've primarily been playing Pokémon SoulSilver, breeding a team for a playthrough of Pokémon Pearl so I can catch a Glameow.


----------



## Romaki

I picked up The Binding of Isaac on sale. Love it, I just wish I could rebind the keys because my w is broken lol.


----------



## ChocoPie22

ACNH
Destiny 2
A little of Phasmophobia


----------



## Ichiban

just finished up leons story in the re2 remake, man what a gorgeous looking game i'm gonna have to do a claire run sometime later...
but for now i'm starting up yakuza kiwami 2, its been 2 years i've waited to continue kiryus story and i am pumped.



even got the next 3 just to make it an even bigger incentive lol


----------



## Peter

Been playing Super Mario 3D All-Stars lately. Super Mario Galaxy is my fav Mario game so I’ve already 100%’d that :’ ). I don’t see the appeal of Sunshine at all though and I’m shocked that most people rate it so highly! It’s my first time playing and I feel like a Mario traitor... I’m hoping it grows on me... :- )


----------



## Pendragon1980

Sims 4

Messing around with the idea of getting back into world of Warcraft


----------



## Psydye

Peter said:


> Been playing Super Mario 3D All-Stars lately. Super Mario Galaxy is my fav Mario game so I’ve already 100%’d that :’ ). I don’t see the appeal of Sunshine at all though and I’m shocked that most people rate it so highly! It’s my first time playing and I feel like a Mario traitor... I’m hoping it grows on me... :- )


A lot of Mario fans I think are split on Sunshine...many love it(like I do) and many can't stand it.  As you've said though it can also be a grower.


----------



## tessa grace

I've been playing BOTW since I got the game for christmas (finally). The graphics are really pretty and I love the music, overall a really fun game and I'm enjoying playing it


----------



## Acruoxil

Persona 4: Golden! I used to play it as a kid lol such nostalgia


----------



## Raz

Origami said:


> just finished up leons story in the re2 remake, man what a gorgeous looking game i'm gonna have to do a claire run sometime later...
> but for now i'm starting up yakuza kiwami 2, its been 2 years i've waited to continue kiryus story and i am pumped.
> View attachment 353699
> even got the next 3 just to make it an even bigger incentive lol


Just wanted to say, Yakuza is one of the best franchises out there. Like, it blows many, many hyped AAA games out of the water. Been playing it since the original release on the ps2.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



Peter said:


> Been playing Super Mario 3D All-Stars lately. Super Mario Galaxy is my fav Mario game so I’ve already 100%’d that :’ ). I don’t see the appeal of Sunshine at all though and I’m shocked that most people rate it so highly! It’s my first time playing and I feel like a Mario traitor... I’m hoping it grows on me... :- )


Well, Sunshine is far from being unanimously praised hahah 

I disliked Odyssey and felt buyers remorse after 1 day with the game. Still kept playing it because I already had spent the money and returning the game was I an option. I much prefer 3D World, but it wasn't on the Switch at that time... And now that it is (it will be released in like 2 weeks), I don't have the money to buy it lol.


----------



## Ichiban

Raz said:


> Just wanted to say, Yakuza is one of the best franchises out there. Like, it blows many, many hyped AAA games out of the water. Been playing it since the original release on the ps2.


you can tell RGG studio puts their heart and soul into each game, they're just full of things to do. im pretty sure they're treated like AAA games over in japan, and im glad they're starting to get more notice online, even back when i got kiwami out of a bargain bin a few years ago nobody really talked about yakuza, but that game got me hooked

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021

also why does the scott pilgrim game have to be EGS exclusive... uplay is bad enough but come on guys


----------



## Raz

Origami said:


> you can tell RGG studio puts their heart and soul into each game, they're just full of things to do. im pretty sure they're treated like AAA games over in japan, and im glad they're starting to get more notice online, even back when i got kiwami out of a bargain bin a few years ago nobody really talked about yakuza, but that game got me hooked
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021
> 
> also why does the scott pilgrim game have to be EGS exclusive... uplay is bad enough but come on guys


Oh, they're definitely AAA, and it's currently SEGA's most lucrative franchise. It appears that the series was misunderstood in the US and Europe (as many people for many years thought it was just GTA in Japan, and even the stupid people from the supposed "specialized media" talked about the game as if it was GTA Tokyo).

Yakuza is the spiritual successor to Shenmue, and the team behind was formed after Shenmue's creator departed from SEGA. If you ever played Shenmue, you already made the connection between these games, but if not, I highly recommend you to play Shenmue 1 and 2 (haven't played 3, and from what I've seen, it's a mess). They were remastered a couple years ago, and even though the remasters aren't perfect (lots of real world products and brands that were in the originals were removed from the game), j think they still are important as they were the true first open world, sandbox game in a 3d environment (GTA3 was released after the original Shenmue).


----------



## Ichiban

Raz said:


> Yakuza is the spiritual successor to Shenmue, and the team behind was formed after Shenmue's creator departed from SEGA. If you ever played Shenmue, you already made the connection between these games, but if not, I highly recommend you to play Shenmue 1 and 2 (haven't played 3, and from what I've seen, it's a mess). They were remastered a couple years ago, and even though the remasters aren't perfect (lots of real world products and brands that were in the originals were removed from the game), j think they still are important as they were the true first open world, sandbox game in a 3d environment (GTA3 was released after the original Shenmue).



i've always thought about giving them a try, i can find the remasters on steam for about 5 bucks, ive just got a lot of other games on the backlog and i've heard that the controls are kind of nightmarish by todays standards. i can appreciate what shenmue did for games in general and the campy dialogue is really good but its not something im going to break doors down to play


----------



## Mairmalade

Years later, I’m finally playing Undertale blind (never looked into it much back when everyone was raving about it). I love games where certain items and choices drastically affect the characters and environment, so this has been a lot of fun so far. Papyrus is the most lovable goofball.


----------



## Trundle

I've gotten into Rainbow 6 Siege and have been really enjoying it


----------



## dude98

I've been playing Omori, No More Heroes, and Scott Pilgrim vs The World


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

I'm always in the middle of 50 games at once, so here's all of them. Hopefully I beat some of these soon- I have a lot on my plate ;v;

-Super Mario Bros. 64 DS
-New Super Mario Bros. U
-New Super Mario Bros. Wii
-Super Mario Odyssey
-Super Mario Galaxy (Wii ver.)
-Super Mario Sunshine (GCN ver.)
-Littlest Pet Shop: Garden (stupid game- part 1)
-We Cheer 2 (stupid game- part 2)
-Cooking Mama (stupid game- part 3)
-Pokemon Y
-Pokemon Emerald
-Pokemon Diamond
-Pokemon Shield
-Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
-Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
-Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
-Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
-Luigi's Mansion 3
-Animal Crossing: New Leaf
-Animal Crossing: New Horizons
-Sonic Heroes (GCN ver.)
-The Sims 4


----------



## deana

I spent my day playing Nancy Drew: The Secret of the Scarlet Hand    I've played most of the series but I am slowly working through the ones I haven't played yet.


----------



## meggiewes

deanapants said:


> I spent my day playing Nancy Drew: The Secret of the Scarlet Hand    I've played most of the series but I am slowly working through the ones I haven't played yet.



Talk about a blast from the past! Wow! I remember working with my mom to beat one of the Nancy Drew games. It was so much fun! I have no idea which one it was, but I remember it having a water slide. It was one of the only games my mom has played.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 1, 2021

I am currently playing Atelier Ryza 2. It is so fun and relaxing! The combat system is really fun and it is just fun to go out and gather everything you can to make high-quality stuff.


----------



## AlanParker1989

Marvel's Spider-Man PS4

This game was better than I thought. I’m gonna replay it. I recommend all ps4 users to buy this masterpiece


----------



## Raz

I miss playing football games, and since my ps4 "passed away", I decided it was time to setup my old X360 slim to play Madden 25 again lol


----------



## Neb

I’m giving Atelier Ryza 2 a shot despite never playing the first game. The gameplay and music are absolutely superb. It’s very easy to relax to this game. My only grievance is the graphics. Character models tend to lack proper shading and the bloom effect is a bit excessive. I’ve had to lower my TV’s brightness setting just so my eyes don’t hurt.


----------



## Anj2k6

Genshin Impact and Rune factory 4 Special


----------



## deana

Bought Valheim last night so been giving that a go


----------



## LuchaSloth

I got back into the max raid adventures in Pokemon Sword. Also still finishing up Yakuza: Like a Dragon.


----------



## ~Kilza~

It's been awhile since I've started a new game, but I'm now playing *Ori and the Blind Forest: Definitive Edition* and enjoying it so far, alongside my daily playing of *Animal Crossing: New Horizons*.


----------



## Ichiban

just started yakuza 4, looks really promising. the combat is already a lot better than it was in 3 and akiyama seems like a chill dude.

tried revisiting the first game i ever played, shadows of the empire but i cant get sound to work lol, old games are rough on pc.

i've also been sinking a lot of time into persona 5 too, people should've told me that you could fuse monsters and get the cheesiest sets ever, i would've bought it sooner


----------



## Tao

Picked up Immortals Fenyx Rising. I was really hesitant on it since it looked like Breath of the Wild and I wasn't a huge fan of that.

I quite like it, actually. I think the changes they have made and what they have added with BotW's formula make a big difference. I've gone from dreading open world games becoming BotW clones to being quite optimistic as to what other developers will do with that base.


----------



## Sharksheep

Still playing new horizons but I did reset my new leaf town about a week ago. But I've been obsessed with valheim lately, it's alot of fun but going into a new area is stressful


----------



## Jam86

i'm in the middle of yokai watch 2: psychic specters since i had to start again at least i can get kyubi this time

i also restarted pokemon black because i didn't understand it as a child, i still don't get it tbh

i had to stop playing these since my sister was borrowing my ds and was supposed to bring it back friday but she just brought it back now so i get to carry on with these games ^-^


----------



## Shawna

Well, besides New Horizons, I am mostly playing

* Episode - Choose Your Story
* Papa's Restaurant Games
* Cooking Diary
* Sims 3
* SimCity
* Cities: Skylines


----------



## nintendofan85

Among Us.


----------



## Jam86

currently in the middle of spiritfarer but taking a break to play splatoon 2


----------



## Commodore

ChocoPie22 said:


> Destiny 2



I was a little lukewarm on the previous season*, but I'm digging the hammer/HELM hullaballoo. Battlegrounds have combined the best aspects of strikes and forges, and the HELM area has elevated the engram fun. I don't quite love having to fly between the HELM and the tower, and battlegrounds run a liiiitle long, but overall, I approve. 

I still don't love losing some beloved weapons to sunsetting, how bad Gambit feels now, and how uninteresting the Cosmodrome Redux is compared to locations we lost. Nevertheless, the story has really tied together a bunch of outstanding lore.


----------



## Beanz

Animal Crossing Wild World

I've owned the game for 2 years but I've never made progress beyond working and paying Tom Nook for my house. I restarted yesterday and I want to play more regularly, for the past 2 years I just viewed it as a collector's item but now I want to start playing it more.


----------



## Tapioca123

Omori! I recently got it and it is taking me _waaayyy_ too long to finish


----------



## Fraxxo

Currently playing Pokémon Platinum bfore they annunce the next Pokémon game.
Also, I bought Pokkén Tournament DX and I'm playing it, but slowly, because I want to enjoy the game to the fullest.
It is kinda an empty month, but I know March will be the month I return on Smash Ultimate (because of Pyra), then I'm probably gonna buy a game for the summer around May.


----------



## xhyloh

splatoon 2 and hopefully replaying bioshock soon!


----------



## Feraligator

FRIDAY NIGHT FUNKIN


----------



## Neb

I have no shame in admitting that I'm playing Senran Kagura Estival Versus. It's pure dumb fun. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## jefflomacy

Jez said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT FUNKIN



Been enjoying this game too!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I've recently begun playing *Paper Mario: The Origami King*, in addition to continuing to play through *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily.


----------



## marea

Just got Fantasy Life a few days ago and i am already so into it. I have tried to play some of my other games on the side but i just keep closing them up to play more FL.


----------



## The Foogle

Fortnite (Don't @ me i love the game)

Hyper Street Fighter 2

Pokemon Blaze Black 2/ Volt White/ Soothing Silver (all are ROM hacks)

Earthbound

New Leaf (don't care for it much at the moment for some reason)


----------



## OtakuTrash

Acnh, Stellaris, Slime Rancher, and Hollow Knight.

this is fine


----------



## AC.Newbie

Just started Ghost of Tsushima this week. I pre-ordered it and never got around to it, since I need things to play on my PS5 i figured the time is right. Great game so far!


----------



## Midoriya

As of recently, Genshin Impact, ACNH, Pokemon Shield, and Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Ichiban

Yakuza 5 Remastered, just finished 4 (which was a great game, check it out)
Persona 5 i'm taking a bit of a break from after putting 60 hours into it, just got burnt out
I also like to play Bejeweled 3 to kill time, anyone who grew up on windows XP knows bejeweled is the ultimate time waster.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am absolutely awful for _technically _having a bunch of games on the go. I’m terrible about finishing games  at the moment my main focus is on Animal Crossing New Horizons (like always!) and Rune Factory 4! But I might go back to Pokémon Shield and I’ve been thinking about replaying Mario Odyssey


----------



## Sophie23

Pokemon pearl


----------



## CrankyCupcake

These days, I'm playing 3 games. Usually all 3 on any given day. 

ACNH. I check in on my islanders for 30 minutes or so. It's still fun.

Stardew Valley. Still enjoying the new end-game content in the 1.5 update. Loving the new quests and the ultimate challenge from Mr Qi. But, completing the museum takes some luck. I'm pretty sure that will be the last thing to be done.

Baldur's Gate 3. Last week we had "Chonky Patch 4" which means we can play as druids now! Waaah. Despite this being an early access game, I've already sunk more than 144 hours into it. And I've just started a new playthrough because... druids! As one, I can morph into a bear, badger, dire wolf, raven, cat or spider. Can't wait. Here's an in-game screenshot of my lovingly created half-elf druid. I stare at him a lot. And take too many screenshots.


----------



## nordskjev

Im playing persona 5 strikers rn


----------



## deana

On my switch I'm currently playing Animal Crossing New Horizons and Super Mario Odyssey. On PC still playing Valheim and also been playing GeoGuesser fairly regularly


----------



## Firesquids

Paper Mario Origami King. It's super cute, I'm liking it a lot


----------



## CrankyCupcake

A few posts ago I said I was playing New Horizons, Stardew Valley and Baldur's Gate 3 all at the same time. Welp, I say goodbye to all that. I've been sucked into the world of Loop Hero and I can't stop playing it. Send help!

Loop Hero is an indie PC game by Four Quarters that launched just 2 days ago. Its gameplay is cool and new and hard to categorize. It's an RPG with roguelite elements, idling and deck building. Throw in a dash of meta progression lurking beneath an 8-bit pixel art aesthetic. There is surprising depth to its gameplay. Discovery is rewarding and strategy is definitely required.

I. Am. So. Utterly. Hooked.  ♥


----------



## arikins

acnh, loz botw, apex


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been alternating between Ace Attorney, Super Mario Galaxy 1, and Pokemon Ultra Moon. 

I lost most of my save file on UM so I had to play through most of the game again (I mean I only had like two Z crystals lol rip). I have my original pokemon team back, around lv. 65, and now I've restarted the Team Rainbow Rocket episode so I can actually play the game again for once!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I'm trying to branch out from just playing Nintendo games (I only played Pokemon and Animal Crossing for the longest time) and I'm currently playing Overland, Raji, and Planet Alpha! I also recently finished playing Tangle Tower which was super fun! A few months ago I played Subnautica Below Zero on my computer and want to play it again and the first Subnautica game when it comes out on the switch


----------



## LuchaSloth

I finally completed the main story of Yakuza: Like a Dragon. Still playing that for the "premium adventure" content after the credits...and achievement grinding. Also bought Littlewood on Switch (which is excellent). If you like Stardew Valley, you'll like Littlewood as well. Those are the main two in my current rotation. Dirt 5 is also on gamepass now...so I've been playing that, but it seems to crash on my Xbox One very frequently. I've been kinda turned off playing it for that reason. So...it's Yakuza on my Xbox, and Littlewood on my Switch...with a sprinkling of Mario 3D/Bowser's Fury and my daily New Horizons tasks.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I've currently begun playing through *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy*, and I'm enjoying it so far. And, as always, I'm continuing to play through *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily.


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from my other games to focus solely on Genshin Impact and My Hero One’s Justice for now!  Going to try and beat the rest of the missions for MHOJ before the next season of MHA comes out.  That way I’ll be pretty much done with the game and be able to pick up the second one in the series when I’m able to.  :]


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Playing the remastered version of Edna and Harvey. Pretty good classic-styled point-and-click so far; lots of extra dialogue.
My favourite being using a cup on cornflakes results in the dialogue “Cornflakes are not usually drinkable.”


----------



## VanitasFan26

I'm replaying Pokemon Platinum in order to prepare myself for the Gen 4 remakes that are coming to the Switch later this year.


----------



## Loriii

I just finished The Medium on my Xbox Series X. The graphics, story, atmosphere, music and acting are top-notch. The pacing is excellent. It kept me really intrigue until the end. I'd definitely play it again sometime and go for those two achievements that I've missed. I could say that this is the best "Silent Hill" type of game that we could get that isn't really Silent Hill (at least, on the label/title).


----------



## Jam86

i'm getting bored of acnh atm so i've gone back to the best game in existance, lozbotw 

i've also been playing the dragon quest XI demo but i keep getting stuck on it


----------



## Haru Okumura

Mainly Radiant Historia: Perfect Chronology (with some New Leaf in between). Reached chapter 4 of Alternate History - helped Rosch in Celestia and I'm pretty sure I've just passed the halfway point. Standard History is at the end of chapter 3.


----------



## Neb

I’m primarily playing Trails of Cold Steel II, Persona 5 Strikers, and Omori. Rhythm Doctor, Final Fantasy IX, Genshin Impact, and The Alliance Alive are more on the side.


----------



## Lavamaize

I'm currently playing The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild for the first time and I am loving it! It is such a well made game and I can't put it down!


----------



## Licorice

Stardew Valley. That new update thooo.


----------



## th8827

I am playing...

Animal Crossing: New Horizons (daily check in, adjusting my big project build)
Genshin Impact (Doing my dailies, exploring new content in update)
Atelier Ryza 2 (Got it at launch for PC, but just started playing. Felt like playing a JRPG)
Fate/Grand Order (Dead week before big event, so grinding money)


----------



## TemalRustic

Conor said:


> Post what video games you are currently playing here!
> 
> GTA 4.



Breath of the wild and GTA5, both are fun in their own ways and I love the change of pace. Plus crossing everyday of course, can't beat a bit of crossing on the go! I have the portable lite so I just charge it every night, pick it up in the morning and off I go for a few hours playing pokemon, crossing and breath of the wild. Nothing like a lazy day playing your favourite games, eh?


----------



## DJStarstryker

I FINALLY have more than 1 Switch game (lol) so I've been playing Smash Bros Ultimate and Luigi's Mansion 3 lately. Been having a lot of fun with both.


----------



## Midoriya

Right now all I’m playing is Genshin Impact (alongside watching Naruto).  Yep... just Genshin Impact and Naruto.  LOL


----------



## Neb

Next up on my Trails marathon is Trails of Cold Steel III. The graphics are soooo much better. My biggest gripe with the first two games was how little the visuals were changed between the PS3 and PS4 ports. Since this sequel was made with the PS4 in mind, the texture quality, polygon count, and lighting are much nicer. Plus the story is as strong as always!


----------



## Loriii

I just started playing Demon's Souls Remake on my PS5 for the first time. I skipped the Souls series entirely on PS3/PS4 lol. I feel like I'm going to get wrecked pretty soon. I mean, I don't mind dying multiple times in these kind of games. I'd probably get extremely annoyed but I've been used to situations that evokes anger (playing with scrubs and posers on SR is one of them lol) so yeah, we'll see if I can handle this. Also, I feel like it's hard to go back playing games at 30fps now after being used to playing at 60fps on other titles like Spider-Man Remastered, Control UE, Gears 5, Yakuza: Like A Dragon, etc. Oh well. The Medium was an exception since it's a narrative-driven game so I didn't mind and really enjoyed it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Finished the story of Luigi's Mansion 3. I still need to collect more gems and Boos and such though. 

But put on higher priority for now is playing Super Mario Maker (Wii U). They are shutting down online for it at the end of this month so I'm trying to play a bunch of 100 Mario Challenge to try to finally unlock all of the costume Marios. I'll keep playing but I've learned that, honestly, most people seem to be really terrible at making levels. So many levels are either mediocre or just really bad. There aren't that many actual creative or interesting levels that I'm finding. And I've also learned that I can't stand 99% of the automatic levels. I want to play a Mario level. I don't want to watch a Rube Goldberg machine.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town. I regret buying.


----------



## XxSaviiSprinklesxX

Animal Crossing obviously but I'm kinda getting burned out on it again I play so much.  xD 
But I'm also planning on getting Pokemon Snap next as my next game along with sos poOt!


----------



## porkpie28

I have been playing Pokémon started to play sun and moon again


----------



## Wiimfiuser

The World Ends With You: Final Remix, KINGDOM HEARTS Birth By Sleep, Super Mario 3D All-Stars, ACNH, My Hero One's Justice, and soon Pokkén Tournament DX


----------



## Ichiban

yakuza 6 and p5s right now

people in here talking about like a dragon, i still need to go back and finish it lol, such a grind that game is


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily (though I've cut down on the daily tasks I'm doing now), and I'm also beginning my next game, *Hollow Knight*.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Origami said:


> yakuza 6 and p5s right now
> 
> people in here talking about like a dragon, i still need to go back and finish it lol, such a grind that game is



Love the Yakuza series. I've played through 0, Kiwami 1, and Judgment. I played those 3 games back-to-back so I'm playing other games for now so I don't feel burnt out on the Yakuza series. I've actually bought all of them except Like a Dragon already. Looking forward to playing Kiwami 2 in the next few months probably.


----------



## Ichiban

DJStarstryker said:


> Love the Yakuza series. I've played through 0, Kiwami 1, and Judgment. I played those 3 games back-to-back so I'm playing other games for now so I don't feel burnt out on the Yakuza series. I've actually bought all of them except Like a Dragon already. Looking forward to playing Kiwami 2 in the next few months probably.


judgement is one i've been wanting to play, they're putting it on stadia for who knows why so i think its safe that they'll bring it to steam eventually, its still a full 80 bucks on PS store so i'm not going the console route lol. word of warning for yakuza 3 though, it did not age well at all, its actually really frustrating to play so be sure to temper your expectations. kiwami 2 is great though

edit: they lowered the price since i last checked oops


----------



## EerieCreatures

I've been switching back and forth between Fire Emblem Three Houses and Project Diva MegaMix, mostly FE3H though with mega mix breaks to change it up so I don't burn myself out. ^^;


----------



## Bunnii

Started playing ACNH again, also been playing Valorant with my friends


----------



## sleepydreepy

I am currently playing AER memories of old and My time at portia! I also recently downloaded EQQO but have yet to play it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

ACNH!
in my mind.

but lately i've been playing nsmbwii. again. to pass the time before my switch gets here.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

_Monster Hunter Rise_ is so much fun! I haven't done any of the village quests yet because I've been going on expedition or hub quests with my S/O as I'm getting more comfortable with the controls. Helping the village will have to wait.  Learning different monsters' movesets and quirks is a fun challenge, and it gives me a great sense of satisfaction once we defeat them. The most challenging monster that we've dealt with so far has to be the Tetranadon.

I'm still playing ACNH to do daily tasks, talk to my villagers, and get all the Bunny Day recipes.


----------



## Mairmalade

TheSillyPuppy said:


> _Monster Hunter Rise_ is so much fun! I haven't done any of the village quests yet because I've been going on expedition or hub quests with my S/O as I'm getting more comfortable with the controls. Helping the village will have to wait.  Learning different monsters' movesets and quirks is a fun challenge, and it gives me a great sense of satisfaction once we defeat them. The most challenging monster that we've dealt with so far has to be the Tetranadon.
> 
> I'm still playing ACNH to do daily tasks, talk to my villagers, and get all the Bunny Day recipes.


Ahh I was looking at that the other day and was tempted, but perhaps wrongly dismissed it as I didn't enjoy the co-op in Monster Hunter World. Glad you're both having fun taking down monsters together!   

Also on the co-op train currently: my partner bought It Takes Two so we've been going through the campaign little chunks at a time. The 'toy world' is beautiful, clever, and filled with mini-games to discover and compete against each other beyond the main puzzles and platforming. Not incredibly challenging, though it feels polished and has been a lot of fun so far.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Mairmalade said:


> Ahh I was looking at that the other day and was tempted, but perhaps wrongly dismissed it as I didn't enjoy the co-op in Monster Hunter World. Glad you're both having fun taking down monsters together!
> 
> Also on the co-op train currently: my partner bought It Takes Two so we've been going through the campaign little chunks at a time. The 'toy world' is beautiful, clever, and filled with mini-games to discover and compete against each other beyond the main puzzles and platforming. Not incredibly challenging, though it feels polished and has been a lot of fun so far.


According to my S/O, a lot of the combos are much easier to land in _Rise _compared to _World_! If that helps to tip the scale if you're interested in giving it a shot.  I can't speak to a comparison of the two games since_ Rise_ is my introduction to the series, but hunting the monsters in co-op has been sufficient practice for me to complete the village quests on my own without a significant struggle.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Currently playing Stardew Valley and trying to finish getting through hollow knight. 
I have spiritfarer but not wanting to start it until I finish Hollow Knight. There is alot more to Stardew Valley than I thought and I am enjoying it. Hollow Knight is a great game, but for some reason, for me, it just can't hold my attention. I think what is bugging me about it is the lack of clues and lack of challenging platforming. I feel like it is a game that is more focused on exploration and boss battles. One thing about the boss battles that kinda but not greatly bothers me is that some of them I can kill in one try while others it takes a few trys to beat. Like, to me it is odd that there isn't an order of difficulty. I want to finish it though and I still recommend the game as long as you understand the focus of the game is more about exploration and boss battles than anything else. I know that is just opinion though. Also the story isn't enough of a drive for me. Like the game Iconoclasts, the platforming in that game isn't anything special beyond using a wrench to get around. Which is cool, but like, it isn't hard which is fine. Games don't need to be hard all the time. But that story, like I couldn't wait to pick the game back up again when I had time to play just to find out what was going to happen next. Unfortunately I don't feel that with Hollow Knight. And it appears I have gotten pretty far into the game so I don't think I am missing anything yet, but I suppose I could be.
As such, I decided I am going to get Celeste at some point. I think that game and Dandara are the platformers that will scratch that platforming itch I get that The Messenger did a great job in achieving. I think between those 3 games, I will be content until some other hard platformer emerges. 
My spouse and I started TemTem. He just really wanted to play some sort of pokemon game while waiting for KindredFates to come out.


----------



## buny

currently playing: 
ღ bravely default II
ღ story of seasons: friends of mineral town
ღ acnh: working on redoing big parts of my island and improving the layout (hopefully)

im really interested in playing Monster Hunter Rise as well, im just hesitant cause i tried the demo and the controls gave me really bad motion sickness ; o ;


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and alongside it I've decided to replay *Metroid Prime*, as it's one of my favorite games of all-time and it's been a few years since I've played it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

been playing a lot of fortnite and my singing monsters lately


----------



## Senor Mexicano

GTA V.

I've been watching speedruns of the game and it reminded me how great the game's story mode is. I've been replaying it the past couple days. Really phenomenal story and overall just a really great game. I played it at launch and played it non-stop with friends. Crazy to think it came out over 7 years ago.


----------



## Halloqueen

I got the urge this past week to start a new playthrough of Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance since I hadn't played it in a few years.


----------



## JellyBeans

been easing myself back into stardew valley recently! i tend to go through intense phases with games where i either play it not at all or all the time, it's been a long period without it so i can feel this taking over me for at least a few weeks lmao. i'm starting to actually work towards some long-ignored quests instead of just doing whatever i come across in the day


----------



## Croconaw

I’m currently playing NHL 21.


----------



## -Lumi-

At the moment I am actively playing Animal Crossing New Horizons (like always) and Cozy Grove! They're both nice little "bite sized" games so I can hop on for a bit and then I run out of things to do which gives me time for other games as well. Like Super Mario 3D World! I still haven't finished it since I took a small break and jumped back in Dragon Quest Builders 2 but I'm in the mood for it again so I started playing it again yesterday.


----------



## Midoriya

Been taking a break from Genshin Impact and have been playing through Pokemon Shield with a full team of overleveled shiny Pokemon.  My team consists of different types of shinies I’ve just happened to acquire over the years: shiny surf Pikachu, shiny Gourgeist, shiny Blaziken, shiny Azumarill, shiny Metagross, and shiny Tyranitar.  

This will most likely be the last time I play through the game so that I can focus on other games afterwards.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lots of stuff lately. Halo MCC, Overwatch, Sonic Robo Blast 2, Pacman 99, APEX Legends, Risk of Rain 2 and a variety of Mario Party games. It's been hard to settle on one game so I've been spreading out my time across these ones.


----------



## meggiewes

I've been playing Monster Hunter Rise, Cozy Grove, Atelier Ryza 2, and some Pinball FX on the side.

And ACNH of course. I'm gearing up to island hop again.


----------



## sleepydreepy

picked up a couple new games recently that were on sale on the switch estore- Röki, opus: the day we found earth, and cozy grove!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

☀ minecraft: making pixel art and covering a world in tnt
☀fortnite: trying to reach level 100 cus i bought battle pass and am not letting it go to waste. at level 48 so far
☀my singing monsters: getting all the first island monsters


----------



## Autumn247

I'm currently playing Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town, really enjoying it


----------



## LuchaSloth

They added 'Rain on Your Parade' to Xbox Game Pass, so I started playing that this morning.

Been looking forward to it since I first heard about it, and it doesn't disappoint. Truly a joy of a game.


----------



## Rika092

Uhhh does web based game count? If so, flightrising. I’m generally not into the virtual pet games and for the most part consider some to be rather silly, but for some reason when the said pets are pretty dragons I cannot control myself><
So yeah, I’m been basically playing flightrising nonstop for the past month or so, so much to the point where I haven’t touched my switch for the past month also.


----------



## vanivon

currently i've been playing _Style Savvy: Styling Star_! i've been meaning to replay Fire Emblem: Awakening but every time i open my 3DS i go right for SS instead  also have ACNH of course, and a Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town playthrough i've been meaning to get back to since i abandoned it halfway through


----------



## Neb

After 2 unfinished playthroughs of every version of Persona 3, I’m restarting Persona 3 Portable on normal. FES’s ally A.I. made me nuts and hard mode on Portable feels too punishing. Hopefully this will feel more balanced.


----------



## Psydye

Quite a few games..

Animal Crossing: New Horizons...I'm REALLY late to the bandwagon on this because I've only recently gotten my own Switch!
Final Fantasy Legend
Guacamelee 2
Ys Origin
Doom 64
Ion Fury
Deep Rock Galactic
Stardew Valley
Hero Siege

..AND SO MANY OTHERS! Seriously, I have FAAAR too many games I need to get around to beating already!


----------



## Autumn247

I'm bouncing around between:
Animal Crossing New Horizons
Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town
LittleWood
Cattails
The Sims 4
Calico


----------



## Ichiban

ghost of tsushima, beautiful game, i just wish it was available on PC because my PS4 slim sounds like a jet engine while its running lol


----------



## meggiewes

I just discovered *Don't Starve *and I am having so much fun with it! i want to try *Don't Starve Together* with my hubby and friends.. It would be a riot!


----------



## JellyBeans

just treated myself to cozy grove today! the graphics are super cute and i'm excited to watch it all unfold. the list of games i want to buy is evergrowing but alas my bank account is not


----------



## VanitasFan26

Yoshi's Island on the SNES Online app for the Switch. I plan on getting 100 points on each level.


----------



## Midoriya

I‘m starting to get really bored of Pokemon Shield again.  I’ll still finish it this time, but in the meantime I started a new save file on Pokemon Uranium!!  I’m so excited to be playing this again as I played it years ago but my old save file is long gone.  I don’t like how TPC basically bans/copyright claims fan made games like this as they can end up being so cool.  Thankfully, a good friend of mine gave me the link to download the game and I’ve already made it to the next town.  Chose Eletux as my starter.


----------



## skarmoury

Playing Bandori (EN) more frequently, idk why I'm making an effort to get a decent tier since I'm not a huge fan of PasuPare but I have a lot of free time right now so why not lol. I used to be a fan of PP and apparently almost maxed out their items so it would be a waste not to use them (also I have too many PP cards, I regret wasting my stars on their gacha months ago when I was new and hadn't assessed which band I really liked lol).
Bought Spiritfarer a few days ago and I am _hooked_, it's so addicting and good. The only thing I hate is that I usually make a mental to-do list while playing so I'm not just wasting time in-game, but whenever I need to exit the game and come back to it later, my to-do list resets and I completely forget what I was supposed to do previously hdfsksk. I like having a proper flow of things, but that's just me.
Occasionally playing ACNH, I think I'm almost done with my island after my 4th revamp but there's this area where I'm just not sure I can pull off what I'm imagining. It's a rather big area and I'm too lazy to get into it just yet, so I just run around appreciating other parts of my island when I play haha.


----------



## Tao

Bravely Default. I've had it for years (I have Bravely Second too, never opened) and never gotten around to it but I finally decided to dust off my 3DS and give it a go. Fun so far. The Brave/Default mechanic I feel is a bit naff but the game has a job system, a thing that I love but isn't in all that many games. 

I've also bought Monster Hunter Rise, created my character aaaaaand stopped playing. I've always absolutely loved Monster Hunter since the original on PS2 BUT I got my partner into the series with Monster Hunter World (not hard to do. She loves fantasy beasts, dragons and dinosaurs). Not a bad thing at all, I loved playing it again with her but she works shifts which can result in us only having like 10 minutes together on some days, not enough for Monster Hunter. I'm basically waiting for us to both have enough free time together so that we can play it together and it's killing me knowing that I could be playing it right now...


----------



## Hype

Pokemon crystal. Time for nostalgia.


----------



## tomatospooks666

i'm trying to keep myself from playing too many games at once so i can actually finish some of them. the games i'm playing rn are:

paper mario 64 (never played this before, but having a great time with it)
legend of zelda: twilight princess (played this a few times over the years but never finished it before)
professor layton and the curious village (also played this before but never finished it. i want to sharpen my brainmeat.)

and there's also ac:nh and breath of the wild, but those are less about trying to finish them and more just to relax.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Mainly animal crossing: NH but when I have the time I like playing Monster Hunter Rise with my husband c:


----------



## Autumn247

I started playing this app/game called Covet Fashion.  Basically you design looks and they get voted on by other players and you can expand your wardrobe by buying new clothing items with the in-game form of currency. They're all designer items based on real clothing/accessories.  It's sounds stupid but it's addicting.  My sister recommended it to me because she's been playing for many years.  I was up half the night entering creating different looks for challenges.    This is definitely not my typical type of game but I'm having fun with it so that's what matters!


----------



## Haru Okumura

Playing Watch_Dogs Legion. Spent the afternoon exploring London and recruiting NPCs - so far I've recruited a paramedic, an Albion officer, a Clan Kelly enforcer, a cop and a construction worker among others. I've even recruited a stage magician. It's so fun I've barely progressed the main plot lmao


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily (yay 13 months and counting), and I'm also playing through *Super Mario 3D All-Stars* as well. I've 100%ed Super Mario 64, I've 100%ed Super Mario Sunshine, now I just need to get through Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Neb

I’m finally playing Trails of Cold Steel IV after  spending 188 hours on the previous titles. The amount of fan service for series fans is fantastic. Every major character from the earlier games has some relevance in this title. I’m looking forward to seeing how it how ends.

Im also starting Nier: Replicant today! My DualShock 4 broke, so I had to get a replacement as well.


----------



## Autumn247

I think I’m gonna dip back into Pokémon Sword for a bit. I haven’t gone through the expansion pass totally yet


----------



## sleepydreepy

started playing spiritfarer a few days ago and I love it! its such a cute game, I hope they come out with more updates/spirits because I don't want it to end! the art style is very pretty and peaceful and the characters are so sweet. I played it all day yesterday and now met 7 out of the 12 spirits but I'm going to try to slow down now to make it last.

also bought hades this past week. its not the first time I've played a dungeon crawler/combat type game, but its the first time I've _bought_ this type of game for myself, if that makes sense. I like how it has a story to it, and I also love the art style. Its kind of hard ngl but I can see myself getting better the more I play so I'm not giving up yet lol. I also feel like such a ~gamer~ playing it lmao


----------



## Loriii

*PS5*: Spider-Man Remastered, Demon's Souls Remake, and Control Ultimate Edition. I haven't even started Miles Morales yet lol. I'm also contemplating if I would get Returnal once it gets released (as I'm iffy about it having rogue-lite elements). I will probably wait for reviews to come first before deciding.

*Series X*: Gears 5, Yakuza Like a Dragon, Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order and Doom Eternal. That's probably all for now. I'm trying to balance stuff out between the two consoles.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve started playing Monster Hunter Stories! I’ve owned the game for a while but I never really got into it. I did technically start it a while ago but I know I didn’t progress very far so I opted to start a new save file. 

I’m still (really) early into the game but I’m having fun! The character customization was nice and my character looks so cute. The regular Monster Hunter games have always seemed overwhelming to me (I think I picked one up during a sale years ago but couldn’t get into it) but Stories seems much more up my alley. I love the colours and I’m enjoying the turn based combat even if I’m a little confused about how I’m supposed be to know what attack to choose


----------



## Alexander97

Lots and lots of animal crossing is what I’ve been playing lately. I love being able to arrange and shape the island to my liking. My brother and mother both live on the island as well for different reasons. My mother mostly for the house decorations and clothing and my brother for the holidays!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently obsessed with Immortals Fenyx Rising. But I'm also playing SoS: Pioneers of Olive Town and Cozy Grove.


----------



## -Lychee-

Besides Animal Crossing, Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been an indie Australian visual novel called Necrobarista! It’s about a young woman who runs a café for the recently departed. The character models are basic, but the lighting and camera angles add a lot to the story. I definitely recommend it!


----------



## meggiewes

I just finished the story for MonHun Rise, so I'll be moving onto finishing another game. I have to decide between Atelier Ryza 2 and Dragon Quest. 

I've also been playing the New Pokemon Snap and having a blast! And more Don't Starve on my switch. I'm still getting used to the controls.


----------



## Shawna

Story of Seasons: FOMT
Story of Seasons: POOT
(plus some of the other games I listed in my previous post)


----------



## Autumn247

Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town


----------



## LadyDestani

I recently started playing Final Fantasy X. It's my first play-through. My husband wanted to see what I would do in the game, so I'm giving it a shot. I love RPGs, but for some reason I've never made it to the end of a Final Fantasy game. Hopefully, this time will be different.

I'm not very far yet but so far my favorite character seems to be Lulu. I never want to swap her out.


----------



## Belle T

Recently received Stardew Valley from a friend.

I'm addicted.

Someone take this game away from me before it consumes my entire life.


----------



## Ichiban

tales of berseria, funny game was worth the 8 bucks I paid for it


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Child of Light, because I saw it was on sale on the eShop and I had enough gold coins saved to get it for free. So far it's a super beautiful game.


----------



## Neb

The House of Fata Morgana! I was looking for some visual novels on the Vita and this one stood out from the rest. In just the first hour I was completely engrossed. The music, writing, and artwork really makes me feel like I’m in 16th century England. I can’t wait to see where it goes.


----------



## Stalfos

Donkey Kong Country 2. I never got to play this back in the day so this is completely new to me.


----------



## Autumn247

I started playing Calico on steam

and I've also been playing the Sims 4, ACNH, and Story of Seasons: Pioneers Of Olive Town


----------



## dragonpisces69

Katamari Damacy Reroll. It's difficult as heck with a keyboard (instead of a controller, which the majority of the players recommends), but somehow, I still do accomplish the levels once I finally find my 'flow' after a while.
I also hope that installments like We Love Katamari and Beautiful Katamari eventually get a re-release on Steam, because it's not fair that only the first installment got a re-release, in my honest opinion.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’ve been playing Ni No Kuni Wrath of the White Witch today! I’m still not _quite _sure how the combat is supposed to work. Trying to scroll through the menus can be a bit tricky so I usually just spam the attack and hope for the best  I think I’ll spend a bit levelling up my characters to be above the recommended levels that way my lack of skill with the combat shouldn’t be too troublesome.

Otherwise though, I’m having a lot of fun! The game really is so cute and charming. I love the music and the graphics, it makes me so happy to play. Which is definitely needed because I’ve been feeling lousy lately. It feels like I’m playing a Studio Ghibli movie, everything (well, combat aside) about it is wonderful. I think it goes on sale pretty regularly, too, in case anybody is curious about trying it!


----------



## Merielle

In addition to New Leaf, I'm currently playing:
-Code: Realize ~Future Blessings~ (_almost _finished, but it's on the shared family PS4 so I don't get to play much ;v; )
-Rune Factory 4 Special (on Arc 3 on my main playthrough, but I want to do a ton of other playthroughs, so won't be finishing this one _anytime_ soon, and I kind of like having it as something I can keep coming back to anyway.)
-Dragon Quest 11 S (on Act 3!  Aiming to complete as much as I can because I love it so _so_ much.)
-Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team (just started this one!)


----------



## EerieCreatures

I'm currently doing my second run of Fire Emblem Three houses, I'm fairly close to the end of the Blue Lions route. I've been really loving this game and this route especially, though I'm excited to do Golden Deer soon too.


----------



## Pondo

I got back into Genshin Impact because friends urged (or rather, encouraged) me to, so now that’s back to eating my time again... I don’t mind it though. I got un-stuck from the quest I was having trouble with and now I ask them to help me on the regular. 
Y’all did this to me, now you must deal with me as the consequence!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Currently playing Child of Light (deep discount + enough gold coins to cover the price = fun game time!) The music alone makes this game worth the price of admission, but thankfully it's also very fun.


----------



## Pop-tart

I'm playing Nier Automata


----------



## Ichiban

Pop-tart said:


> I'm playing Nier Automata


bruh i was coming here to say that too lol

its pretty good, really makes you think about things


----------



## mogyay

i've been binging skyrim, i want to stop but i don't know how lmao


----------



## Mr.Fox

Much like finishing a tv series, I've started too many games to handle so I have multiple on the go:
Fenyx Rising
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3
Rayman Legends
Bubble Bobble
Cuphead (if you count me not touching this in ages because I'm stuck at Dr. Kahl's Robot...)
...and a new guilty pleasure, Lego DC Super Villains lol


----------



## LuchaSloth

They added FFX/X-2 remastered to game pass, so I started replaying that today. Made it about 2 hours so far. Visually, the remaster looks great, and I'm enjoying the arranged soundtrack as well. Not to mention, having achievements in a PS2-era game is always a blast. I'm playing FFX for nostalgia, but the real fun starts when I finish it...because I literally never played X-2 when it was originally released. I know a lot of people were like "I don't want to play a game with an all female cast"...and it was never about that for me. I just literally couldn't afford games back then, because I was like 15 lol.


----------



## a potato

Well, I’m only actively playing ACNH right now, but I hope to go back to Bugsnax soon. I got too busy with school and forgot to play. I also have to finish Champion’s Road on 3D World.
Not sure if it counts, but I’m watching an RE8 LP since I can’t play for myself. though after seeing how the game is im glad about that


----------



## Loriii

I am currently so addicted with Demon's Souls. I love the gameplay. I love how methodical it is when approaching the levels and enemies. I love customizing and working on my build. I love reading notes of other players and seeing how they die haha. I haven't gotten to that point when I wanted to rage/quit lol. Maybe I like repeating the whole thing whenever I die, so I could play the level more and more while gushing over how pretty this game is.


----------



## corncob

love love looove genshin impact (in case my avatar isn't enough of a giveaway, lmao). i didn't expect to like it as much as i have but the world and story are really interesting to me, and the characters are great!


----------



## sleepydreepy

I've been playing hades a lot, Im so addicted to that game lol
Also been playing subnautica below zero on the switch!


----------



## Haru Okumura

Mass Effect 1. Restarted after getting to the Citadel for the first time because my Shepard's face looked so weird lol - fortunately it was only an hour into the game so I didn't lose much progress. After catching up I went to the hearing and did a sidequest.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Playing Super Mario Sunshine on GameCube currently. I've lost the game data long time ago and I'm trying to play every game to 100% completion. I didn't recall the camera being that bad though..


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

Princess Mipha said:


> Playing Super Mario Sunshine on GameCube currently. I've lost the game data long time ago and I'm trying to play every game to 100% completion. I didn't recall the camera being that bad though..



What a coincidence! Came here to post exactly this. About a week ago, I took out the GameCube to replay some of the games, since I haven't played them in years, and I'm on _Super Mario Sunshine _right now. I still had an old completed game saved, but I wanted to start a new one and try to get 100℅ completion this time around, since I've never accomplished that.

I am already at the very last level of Corona Mountain, but I am putting it off since I still haven't found all the blue coins and shine sprites (supposedly, you get a different ending when you collect everything). It's difficult finding all of them! Adding to that, the camera can indeed get a bit funky, and the game also causes a bit of motion sickness, so that hinders my searching. At least I've managed to collect like 200+ blue coins and nearly all the shine sprites from the levels, including getting 100 coins in each area (although I'm still missing one from Gelato Beach and another from Pianta Village. Found all the sprites by myself, but I recently had to look up on the internet to know exactly where these two were. I wouldn't have ever imagined the location of the sprite from Gelato Beach, but I had a feeling about the other one).

Going to give it a little more time, but if I can't find anything else, I'm just going to beat Bowser and his son and move on to another game.


----------



## LuchaSloth

When I played FFX back in the day, I remember struggling with a lot of the bosses. Now I'm cruising through everything with ease. I think it's just because I know how to experience grind, save items, use special abilities, etc. But...man, I remember hating the Seymour/Anima battle, and I absolutely smoked this dude on the first try this time. Lol.


----------



## Antonio

I'm currently playing FEH, bowsers furry, and Stardew Valley.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm about to start Biomutant (which I forgot that I ordered in 2019, and it arrived at my door today). Lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

Right now I am trying to finish my Fire Emblem Three Houses playthrough. I was playing the route I chose to see if that is where the term Nabateans is heard since I was working on a fan fic and I had an idea (but now long forgotten since I moved on) and the wikia used that term but I don’t recall seeing it used in any of the routes. But I needed to do this route anyways to romance Claude  so it wasn’t a waste of time.  

I have been playing Pokemon snap; can only concentrate on one game at a time.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Update on playing Biomutant...

I love it. I'm really not sure why the reviews for this are so low. It's a very charming game that reminds me heavily of the PS1/N64 Era. There's just something about the characters and the pace of the story that feels like something from back then. Obviously it looks and plays like a modern game...but it really does give me that same feel.


----------



## Neb

I decided pick up the PC version of Dragon Quest XI despite already putting over 100 hours on the Switch version. It was on sale and I really wanted to try a few mods. To spice things up I'll switch to Japanese voices and enable draconian quests. Hopefully I'll have the motivation to 100% it this time.


----------



## Autumn247

Harry Potter Lego on Nintendo Switch


----------



## warrior_kitty

miitopia on Nintendo Switch


----------



## Seastar

I've been playing Miitopia on the Switch for about a week now.


----------



## warrior_kitty

Seastar said:


> I've been playing Miitopia on the Switch for about a week now.


how far are you in the game i cant beat the genie monster


----------



## Seastar

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> how far are you in the game i cant beat the genie monster


I'm in the post game right now, actually.


----------



## vanivon

just started up rune factory frontier for the wii!   i managed to hook up my switch controller to my dolphin emulator so i can use cheats to bypass one incredibly irritating feature that always prevented me from actually getting through this game. here's to finally (hopefully) beating it after ~8 years of owning it!


----------



## Neb

I tried Mind Scanners since it seemed up my alley and the mechanics are... awkward.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Prepping for the Matador fight in Nocturne HD. Bought the Hifumi Magatama and fused an Ame-no-Uzume with Sukukaja, I also have a demon with Sukunda so hopefully I won't have too much trouble


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Picked up super mario sunshine from where i left off. I promise i'll actually beat it this time.


----------



## Neb

Picked up Ghost of Tsushima as my last game purchase a while. It’s absolutely stunning, even on my standard PS4. I might have to play the game in short bursts since open world games burn me out quickly.


----------



## Midoriya

Now that I beat Pokemon Uranium and don’t plan on doing the post-game until another time, I am going to resume playing my Pokemon Shield game for the final time with my shiny team and work on finishing it as well.  I have almost six gym badges in it, so I don’t think the rest of it will take too much longer.


----------



## Roxxy

I am trying playing MK8. I thought I was doing ok on 100cc so tried 150cc. How is it so much harder?? It’s a fun game but will be a long time before I play with anyone (unless anyone plays 50 cc online?? )


----------



## Belle T

Just finished _Luigi's Mansion 3_ after about two years of the game sitting on my shelf.  Fantastic game; loved every minute of it.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> Now that I beat Pokemon Uranium and don’t plan on doing the post-game until another time, I am going to resume playing my Pokemon Shield game for the final time with my shiny team and work on finishing it as well.  I have almost six gym badges in it, so I don’t think the rest of it will take too much longer.



I beat Pokemon Shield as well for the final time, so now I’m finally getting back into the Genshin Impact grind!


----------



## Ichiban

Beat Hazard 2, really cool game where you can use your own music and have it influence the game. it's on sale right now on steam, big recommend


----------



## Biyaya

I just finished The Wolf Among Us, and now I'm on a Monster Prom/Camp kick!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily (though it's kinda only for 15 minutes daily at this point, lol). Haven't started on anything new due to TBTWC and playoffs and all that, though I did pick up *Town of Salem* again thanks to the recent mafia game giving me the bug, lol. It's really changed in the past 5 years since I last played it and I'm definitely not as good at it as I used to be.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Besides Animal Crossing, I've been playing Miitopia on Switch, and Collection of Mana (I'm trying to beat Final Fantasy Adventure before I move on to replay Secret of Mana).


----------



## rianne

I’ve been playing Pokémon Snap and Tiny Lands. Very relaxing. :3


----------



## porkpie28

Been playing Pokémon and animal crossing


----------



## Neb

I’ve picked Dragon Quest IX, Radiant Historia: Perfect Chronology, and Shin Megami Tensei IV back up! They’re some of the best JRPGs on my backlog for sure.


----------



## TheMagicIf

I recently bought Mortal Kombat 11: Aftermath to play on the Switch. Most of my focus on the Switch has gone towards New Horizons ever since it released, so it's been nice to get into a genre that I haven't really played since I was younger.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m playing a little Animal Crossing and just started my seventh playthrough of FE3H . I still have to finish the story in Pokemon Snap but atm am taking it easy.


----------



## Stnh

I am currently playing animal crossing new horizons. I'm thinking about joining the forums XD


----------



## LuchaSloth

I finally got around to playing Injustice 2, and it's great. I have a few minor complaints about things that I think MK11 does better, but...the game is very good. I've been grinding the achievements and unlockables for the past few days. Hearing some rumblings about a potential Marvel vs DC game from NRS...which would be bonkers.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm playing an indie game on Nintendo Switch called Coffee Talk, it's amazing


----------



## Mairmalade

Slowly playing through the SMT III: Nocturne HD Remaster (as in only 1.5 hours in far). The lightning additions are…interesting?

Nocturne was one of my favourites so a Steam release was welcomed.


----------



## KimiyoCake

as of this moment i'm autoplaying my utapri shining live for natsuki/syo's bday lol


----------



## inazuma

genshin impact :3, America's server


----------



## Midoriya

Alongside Genshin Impact, I am finally playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2 for the first time!


----------



## Chris

_Dynasty Warriors 8: Empires_.

DW9E has been delayed indefinitely. On the upside I might be able to get this game 100% completed before that one comes out.


----------



## porkpie28

I have started to play let’s go again on my switch also Pokémon sword


----------



## Autumn247

Coffee Talk, I finished the story line, but I'm playing through it again to discover all the drink recipes I hadn't gotten the first time through


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje

The GameCube version of _Resident Evil 1._ Yet another game that I hadn't revisited in various years. On the memory card, there were still some previously saved files of games that I've beat in medium and hard difficulty levels (with both Chris Redfield and Jill Valentine. Haven't ever really put much effort into beating the game in "Real Survival" and "Invisible Enemy" modes though, mainly because they just don't interest me enough), but I wanted to start anew.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I've been back into Forza Horizons 4 after the announcement for 5. 

Honestly, tho...I never really stopped playing it anyway.


----------



## Bloodflowers

I’m replaying Breath of the Wild. Mostly just derping around Hyrule collecting mushrooms and flowers. I did grab the Hylian shield at least. Then back to collecting. It’s relaxing.


----------



## Autumn247

My Time At Portia, Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town and of course Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## Haru Okumura

At the beginning of Astral Chain and I'm loving the hell out of this game. Love the art style and OST, and ngl I already have a couple of ideas about the game's plot twist. Can't wait to play more to see how it goes.


----------



## Belle T

I've been playing through some of the Metroid series in anticipation for the upcoming _Metroid Dread_.  So far, I managed to complete _Super Metroid.  _I'll start on _Zero Mission _this weekend.


----------



## BluebearL

Currently playing Stardew Valley but also hoping to get back into FE3H and Dragon Quest Builders 2.


----------



## Bugs

Been playing Digimon World Next Order on the PS4 I recently bought


----------



## deana

I picked up a few games in the steam sale and the first one I'm trying out is "The Painscreek Killings". I would guess I'm about half way done or so and I'm enjoying it so far ☺


----------



## Neb

Of the several games I got from the Steam Summer sale, Umineko: When They Cry has hooked me the most. The visuals on the Steam version are pretty bad, but the 07th fan mod fixed that. I’m surprised it hasn’t gotten as much attention as Higurashi: When They Cry. This is easily the best mystery visual novel I’ve played since Ace Attorney.


----------



## S.J.

At the moment I'm playing It Takes Two on PS4 (which I only just found out existed)! I love playing co-op games! ☺


----------



## smug villager

Been cycling between Animal Crossing and Minecraft and Pokemon Go.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Needed to scratch my RPG itch so I picked up *Wildermyth*. I think I'm hooked. 

It's a story-driven, procedurally-generated, tactical RPG with turn-based combat. I became attached to the characters I created because each one is highly customizable and each one evolves as the story unfolds, acquiring distinctive sets of skills and abilities. There are 5 campaigns divided into 3 or 5 chapters each. Your heroes may die in combat, age and retire. They can fall in love and have children!

It's a lot of fun. Can't wait to jump back in.


----------



## Sophie23

Pokemon soul silver - I’m gonna trying complete all my Pokemon games and complete their pokedex


----------



## LuchaSloth

I've been playing 'The Wild at Heart' on Game Pass. It's literally Pikmin with a cute art style and fun story about two friends. if you're into the Pikmin style gameplay at all, you will probably love this as well. Great music too.


----------



## Alienfish

Cookie Clicker, as trashy as it gets lol. I remember playing this ages ago and somehow it just struck me tonight I should re-visit it. Pew pew pew.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Let's see um.... ESO, Phasmophobia, Genshin Impact, and 30XX.  I have random Hidden Object games and a game called Inspector Waffles I play with my friends in a Discord so those are when the hidden object crew is around.


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m playing One Piece Treasure Cruise, a little Last Cloudia, Fire Emblem Heroes (not so much), some Animal Crossing (not every day). I also have a FE3H playthrough but haven’t touched it for weeks.


----------



## jadetine

I barely look at my switch anymore, so my poor villagers are wondering why my mailbox is about to implode. I grabbed Littlewood from the steam sale and am deciding who to marry, lol.

I still Log in to ESO for some dailies, but it's less interesting to play without that crafting bag to aid in inventory slots. I have a "hoard and loot everything" philosophy, but my time and money is precious....


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and I'm still playing *Town of Salem* frequently (still playing long enough to get the daily win bonus, not playing on game days). I've also been playing *Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1 + 2* a fair amount lately. I beat the game awhile back, but I do enjoy it so I'm grinding away at some challenges and seeing how many trophies I can get (missing just 5 now, including the platinum trophy).


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Right now I am playing Pokémon Soul Silver, trying to reset for a descent Eevee from Bill.

Also replaying Golden Sun forthe GBA. I love that series so much and I wish they would release a remastered version.


----------



## Ichiban

Trails 2, Harvester and No More Heroes, all great games that are very different from eachother

also just booted up Rogue Squadron, such a nostalgic game


----------



## nyx~

I recently got Nier: Replicant so I started playing that a couple days ago on the PS4 and I play Genshin Impact on and off. I go through periods where it's all I wanna play then just don't play for a solid month lol.


----------



## Kittywulfe

I play ACNH daily and when I'm not reading, I'm currently replaying Breath of the Wild


----------



## Neb

I’ve been playing more Umineko, 428: Shibuya Scramble, and American Truck Driving Simulator.


----------



## DragonAceSg7

Neb said:


> I’ve been playing more Umineko, 428: Shibuya Scramble, and American Truck Driving Simulator.


428 was crazy!  my friend streamed it over like 3 months?  (he only streamed it once a week for 1.5 hours)  But that game was just... amazingly nuts.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Acnh, acnl, acww, achhd, Tomodachi life, Minecraft, Fortnite, Sea of thieves, Grounded, and True swing gold for DS. (Underrated game) That’s about it.


----------



## deana

Just played through another game that I grabbed in the steam sale "Agent A: A Puzzle in Disguise", found it to be super easy but still an enjoyable way to spend a few hours. Also still playing ACNH but not daily and very very slowly progressing in Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Holla

Divinity Original Sin II via co-op with my boyfriend (tons of fun btw)

I'm also trying to get back into Rune Factory 4 Special. I've played the 3DS version but got stuck due to poor rng so I never finished it. Starting over in the new version is hard though as I'm still not as far as I was in the old version.


----------



## DaisyFan

Several, but I'm currently playing _Mario Golf_: _Super Rush_.


----------



## Luxsama

The new story of seasons game!


----------



## Mr.Fox

Recently bought Mousecraft (good Tetris/Lemmings combo) and The Takeover (beat-em-up). Very happy with both.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

At this exact moment? Cozy Grove.


----------



## Autumn247

I’m about to start Zelda: Breath of the Wild for the first time ever. It’s not my first Zelda game but it’s my first time playing this specific one 

I’ve also been playing a little bit of Mario Kart 8 Deluxe here and there 

Always playing ACNH

and working on upgrading all my tools to gold in Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town


----------



## porkpie28

been playing a lot of fall guys it is a really fun game


----------



## Jaden

Finished Mass Effect Legtendary Edition (for now, will do more playthroughs in the future) and decided to give Mass Effect Andromeda another go. While the writing is way more on the funny and sarcastic side the exploring is very well done. 

Also eyeing Monster Hunter Stories 2 to play since the Demo was very fun!


----------



## KittenNoir

Stardew Valley!!!! I am trying to catch a void salmon and I am going insane


----------



## Mairmalade

Started Monster Hunter Stories 2 on PC and it looks gorgeous. I’m in the mood for a grindy RPG and quests/monstie farming fits that bill. I also liked the turn-based system from the first Stories game on the 3DS and it’s the same here - been a lot of fun!

I’m using my Switch Pro controller so I’m basically playing the Switch version just with less limitations.


----------



## LuchaSloth

UFC 4 was recently added to Game Pass, so I got into that. This game was really made for casuals. I guess the days of a serious MMA game are finished. It's a fun game to mess around in anyway. I'm not hating it. Just...blatantly not a game for actual fight fans. Of course, I don't think UFC's fanbase is made of actual fight fans anyway. Really miss when that was different.


----------



## Khaelis

Bought Monster Hunter Stories 2 on Switch earlier, just waiting for my controller to charge before I get back into it. I'd have gotten it on PC, but my PC is not that great...


----------



## Neb

I’ve been playing some Golden Sun, Root Double, and Utawarerumono: Prelude to The Fallen.


----------



## Autumn247

I started playing Super Mario Odyssey and it is so much fun, I love it!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

After getting Mario Golf: Super Rush, I decided to get Mario Tennis Aces. Both are a lot of fun, but have their flaws with certain areas like the Adventure Mode. Aside from that, mainly APEX Legends and Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily and still playing *Town of Salem* every so often, though I've shifted focus to clearing off the handful of games I have on my backlog, so I've begun playing *Watch Dogs: Legion* as well.


----------



## vanivon

i've been playing *ai: the somnium files*, which, uh, a friend tricked me into letting him buy it for me. so i've been going through that! also getting back to my *rune factory frontier *file since i abandoned it for a month.... also Also returning to a playthrough of *fire emblem: awakening *i abandoned like four months ago after learning how to hack my 3ds for it............


----------



## Licorice

Disgaea 6 and Tony Hawks Pro Skater 1+2 for switch.


----------



## Corrie

I've been playing Sonic Mania! The music is so freaking good but man, some of the stages are actually pretty challenging. I'm not too good at the 2D Sonic games so that's probably why but it's fun anyway!


----------



## Princess Mipha

My Tamagotchi Forever (Phone app).. I want to pick up Sims 4 tho, but meeeh.. for how little I will play it is not worth the money


----------



## porkpie28

I have started to play overwatch on PlayStation with my brothers so more easy than pc


----------



## Hanami

i've been playing pokemon soulsilver and harvest moon: animal parade! i've been wanting to play some oldies recently


----------



## pochy

i’m playing skyward sword on switch, it was delivered today and im really enjoying it :^) the soundtrack is very lovely.


----------



## Ichiban

trails 2 postgame got me like


----------



## Bethboj

Just started replaying Breath of the wild, such a beautiful game.


----------



## Neb

Origami said:


> trails 2 postgame got me like
> View attachment 385322


Yeah, it’s a really long postgame. It’s worth seeing though! There are some really important cutscenes that set the stage for the next game. 

———————————————————

At the moment I’m playing Xenoblade Chronicles after a long break. The plot gets really good at the end of Chapter 5.


----------



## Meadows

Acnh, SSBU, and Sakura Wars


----------



## Nooblord

Boarderlands. I bought the trilogy… kinda regret it. Not really enjoying the first one so far, but all I’ve ever heard was good things about the franchise, so maybe it’ll get better…


----------



## skweegee

Recently came back to Fantasy Life (3DS) and Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed (PC). I also have yet another run of Majora's Mask (Wii Virtual Console) going as well.


----------



## Alienfish

Samurai Warriors 5, for Switch. Been hyped since I found out it was getting released (and even in EU too, wow) so yeah been playing that when not taking breaks from it


----------



## Midoriya

Genshin Impact, Fire Emblem Heroes, Pokemon Masters EX, Pokemon Unite, Fire Emblem: Awakening, and Xenoblade Chronicles 2.  Basically too many!


----------



## PacV

Mario Party 3 History Mode in Hard to unlock Super Hard Mode and Shiny Hunting Latios (without the Eon ticket) in Pokemon Omega Ruby.


----------



## Licorice

Disgaea 6


----------



## TofuIdol

Pokemon Platinum, I really wanted to play it when I was little, so ordered myself a copy to finally see what the Sinnoh region is like.


----------



## pochy

majoras mask! ive been putting off playing it for months because the time mechanic made me anxious. yesterday i finally gave it a try and i love it, i’m already at the great bay temple =D


----------



## Autumn247

pochy said:


> majoras mask! ive been putting off playing it for months because the time mechanic made me anxious. yesterday i finally gave it a try and i love it, i’m already at the great bay temple =D



I just bought a copy for my 3DS recently, the time mechanic makes me anxious too, I'm glad to hear it's really good, I should give it a try! 


I've been playing Little Dragons Cafe


----------



## DJStarstryker

Started playing ACNH again (dropped it back in March). I also just started both The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles (Switch) and Yakuza 4 (PS4).


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m currently playing FE three houses again, Crimson Flower Black Eagles. Will maybe do Blue Lions after this playthrough since i still need to romance dimitri.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Still having fun with MH Rise and l was thinking about playing another game but l think one is good enough for now.


----------



## Autumn247

Zelda: Breath of the Wild, ACNH, Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town, and Mario Odyssey.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Thomas Was Alone


----------



## PacV

New Super Mario Bros and Super Mario 64 DS. It's been a while since i played both.

The other day i was watching videos about the Waluigi Rumor on SM64 DS. That make me think about the game to play it (not Waluigi cause i know that's false but still quite interesting).

New Super Mario Bros. I just start playing cause of nostalgia. Not a bad game and (in my opinion) the best of all New Super Mario Bros games. I find cool the original bosses rather than just the Koopalings. Nice game!


----------



## Psydye

Axiom Verge 2. I'm on the "verge" of completing it.


----------



## Ichiban

trails of cold steel 4, took me about 40 (steam) hours to get to the second act


----------



## Stalfos

Psydye said:


> Axiom Verge 2. I'm on the "verge" of completing it.


Same here. I've really been enjoying my time with Axiom Verge 2 and I don't want the game to end just yet.


----------



## a potato

I'm trying to 100% Bugsnax, and then I'll probably move over to Mario Sunshine or finishing off Banana Blitz before Banana Mania releases. (hype!!!)


----------



## Mr.Fox

I grabbed Ages of Mages when it was on sale. Not a bad little dungeon crawler.


----------



## Psydye

Finished up Axiom Verge 2 and, man...what a game! Now I'll move on to other games I haven't completed yet, such as Ender Lilies and Saints Row: The Third.


----------



## Loriii

Dragon Quest XI S on my Series X. 

Wish they ported the assets from the original PS4 version with the enhancements of S instead of just porting over the Switch version. Still, I'd take the dynamic 4K and most importantly, 60fps over 30fps of the original PS4 and the Switch (I could easily notice the framerate stuttering). It's still beautiful to look at anyway. I guess in this case, you really can't have it all.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I finally got an 8bitdo adapter to use on my Playstation classic. So, I can play those "aftermarket" games that require joysticks. 

True game changer.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm playing LittleWood, it's so fun and relaxing


----------



## Venn

Stardew Valley. It was on sale and I decided to use some points towards it and it only costed $5. I'm having a lot of fun with it. Before that, I was playing MH Stories 2: Wings of Ruins. I have completed the story part of it so I stepped away from it a bit.


----------



## Loriii

Ghost of Tsushima Director's Cut.  

I restarted the whole game after hearing about the Iki Island expansion and that it would be optimize for PS5. I wasn't even halfway back then, so I guess that's OK. Fast forward to the present, and yeah, I'm having a blast with it so far. Now, this looks like an actual next-gen game (should probably said "current" gen haha).


----------



## porkpie28

Started to play sun and moon again today


----------



## -Lumi-

I reset SoS Trio of Towns last night and I’m excited to jump back into that! It’s been a while since I’ve last played so I’ve opted to just restart. I question why the devs named a hair colour _onion brown_ but... here I am. About to start my journey as a farmer with onion brown hair


----------



## Autumn247

-Lumi- said:


> I reset SoS Trio of Towns last night and I’m excited to jump back into that! It’s been a while since I’ve last played so I’ve opted to just restart. I question why the devs named a hair colour _onion brown_ but... here I am. About to start my journey as a farmer with onion brown hair



I love that game!


----------



## LuchaSloth

Quake on Switch. It's such an amazing fit for the console. Well worth the $10 in every way.

Still a legendary game.


----------



## Nefarious

Jumped back into Stardew Valley a bit. Playing on my first file I haven't touched in some years, so there's lots of post game things I'm able to mess around with while I focus on making my farm look nice.


----------



## Neb

Once again I’m splitting my time among several games.

1. Night In The Woods. I’m finally finishing this wonderful game up. The plot has escalated a lot more than I expected.

2. Pokémon Renegade Platinum. This is a mod of Pokémon Platinum that increases the challenge and gives you access to the entire National Pokédex. Roark is actually putting up a good fight!

3. Final Fantasy V and X. One of my friends has encouraged me to give this series another try. I’m still more of a Dragon Quest fan, but these games can be fun in their own right.

4. Muv Luv Alternative. After playing two super slow games that are purely build up, it’s so nice to finally get some payoff.

5. The Great Ace Attorney Chronicles. I’m still helping my mom with the third case. We’re purposely taking our time since this is such an incredible game.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I still really only play Genshin Impact... I haven't missed a day of playing since I started back in mid October. ^^' I did pick up ACNH again recently, but I'd say it's really only for Camp Bell Tree (all the in-game photo events and what not). I did kind of miss AC but the terraforming is still too overwhelming for me so I think I may end up dropping it again once the forum event is over. OTL


----------



## Giddy

Other than animal crossing and Pokemon games, I am currently playing:

*The Last Campfire* - This is the most cutest, most spectular lil puzzle solving game I've ever played!! The design of each part of the game is beautiful, and so cute at the same time. The music is also so beautiful, reminds me a lil of soundtracks in animal crossing. The narrative is really sweet and unique in my perspective. There still feels an air of mystery even though I think I'm close to the end, which I shall always replay; I even replayed the start because I forgot about it. And like the obstacles, aren't something you defeat per sey; so it's really giving you a different look at how to beat a game without hurting someone else in the process. 
There has been some puzzles that have got my head in major confusion but it gave me the chance to go through it carefully and give you an idea whatthe next puzzle will be. 

*Little Nightmares 2* - First time really playing a game that's *this* suspenseful, and one I didn't watch someone else play beforehand so I was going in blind. But by god it's been an amazing experience, found interesting things inbetween the thriller and jumpscares. I believe I am nearly finished but sadly stuck (I've tried every single way I can think of) so gonna quickly watch something so I know what I need to do. 
I was stuck on some areas beforehand but after trying to much, and my anxeity going through the roof as I replayed the areas, I had to look up how to get pass things, but it's fine.


----------



## peachmilke

ACNH & FFXIV are the things that I'm primarily playing, occasionally I'll play Genshin (I'll probably roll for Kokomi|) or some other random popular game. I play FFXIV the most though and have been playing it for months on end, and when I get tired of it or I need a break I just pick up ACNH. (Assuming I'm not doing schoolwork  )


----------



## Autumn247

I just started playing Shenmue (the first one)


----------



## HotNotHut

I've been playing Pokemon Go again. My coworker got me back into it and its been nice. Keeps me active


----------



## Bluelady

I'm playing ACNH and Pokemon White. The news from the recent Pokemon Direct sparked my interest in getting through Chargestone Cave.


----------



## porkpie28

I am on hoilday so been playing lots of Pokémon go


----------



## Xeleron

I've mostly been playing a lot of Genshin Impact but I've also made the time to play "It takes Two" with a friend and boy, is it NOT the cutesy game I though it was going to be. I'm not sure how far along we are, but we made it to the "cuckoo clock" and the previous area we were at (the castle) just scarred me.


----------



## TheDuke55

Xeleron said:


> I've mostly been playing a lot of Genshin Impact but I've also made the time to play "It takes Two" with a friend and boy, is it NOT the cutesy game I though it was going to be. I'm not sure how far along we are, but we made it to the "cuckoo clock" and the previous area we were at (the castle) just scarred me.


I was looking at that game. The second one that is. How are you liking it? I was on the fence about it and haven't picked it up yet.

Also I am currently playing Stardew Valley. I actually just started it. I never realized it was like a harvest moon farming simulator game. It's kind of fun.


----------



## Coach

Playing mainly PoGo and Apex atm. Just unlocked Valkyrie so I have been trying her out - love her ultimate!


----------



## mrbeanfan64

I recently found a old nokia phone in my closet  and i have been playing Mr. bean racer 2 on it


 its so fun for a java phone game


----------



## Xeleron

TheDuke55 said:


> I was looking at that game. The second one that is. How are you liking it? I was on the fence about it and haven't picked it up yet.
> 
> Also I am currently playing Stardew Valley. I actually just started it. I never realized it was like a harvest moon farming simulator game. It's kind of fun.


I'm sure you know this, but I'll mention it in case you don't. "It Takes Two" is a 2 player game (like the name implies) so you HAVE to play with another person, there is no solo/single player mode. Cool thing is that you can play with another person locally or you can share a code with someone online so that they can play remotely with you, best part is that they don't have to buy game, they just need the code!

As far as game play goes, I've really enjoyed it so far, but if co-op games aren't your thing, then this game isn't for you. The only way to pass many of the areas is by working with the other person and figuring out "the puzzle" (what each person needs to do) to move on. I don't know if you'll like the story line, but it's something you can completely skip if you want. There's also a juxtaposition of how "cute" the game looks, but some of the topics that come up are rather dark for such a cute looking game (that's why I'm scarred ). 

I think that if you find the game on sale, then it's definitely worth it. The reason why I wouldn't pay full price is because you only get a few replays out of it before it becomes repetitive BUT I haven't finished the game, so there may be more replayablity than what I think, I just haven't reached that part yet. 

I'm not sure if this is the exact thing you were looking for, and I'm trying not to go into much detail about the game because I don't want to spoil it... plus I'm not good at explaining things in general, much less video games lol but do let me know if there's anything in specific you want me to answer, I'll try my best lol


----------



## TheDuke55

No that's a great explanation! Thank you! I actually mistook the game for something else when I was looking it up (months ago) and thought the game looked neat. I think it was during E3 where they showed the game about little people building things in backyards. The cover art confused me and I thought it was that game lol.

I didn't know others did not need the game to play with you. I was a bit on the fence about that to since I have a few online friends and none of them would want to buy the game themself. So that's great!


----------



## simp

danganronpa ultra despair girls


----------



## Autumn247

Just started playing Luigi’s Mansion 3 for the first time


----------



## ~Kilza~

I've been continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, but I kinda haven't been playing another game alongside it for awhile due to the Olympics and then Camp Bell Tree. But now that those are over, I'm going to begin playing *The Last of Us Part II*.


----------



## MadisonBristol

Mario's Super Picross, Mario Maker 2, Pokémon Sword, and Pokémon Yellow.


----------



## Dunquixote

I am playing Cuphead and I just beat my first boss on the hardest difficulty (regular). I knew the game would be hard but not so much where it’d take a few days.


----------



## Mairmalade

Started dabbling in Lake and Kitaria Fables, both recent releases. Lake has a few visual problems but there’s something therapeutic about driving around, delivering mail, and learning/interacting with the people of a scenic town. Not something I’d recommend at its current price point though.

Haven’t played much of Kitaria yet - world and characters are cute. One gripe I’ve heard from others is that it’s grind-heavy but I enjoy those if there’s some means to it other than levelling to defeat a boss. Combat is basic though the variety of skills and magic looks promising. I’d compare the combat to something like Fantasy Life.


----------



## -Lumi-

Mairmalade said:


> Started dabbling in Lake and Kitaria Fables, both recent releases. Lake has a few visual problems but there’s something therapeutic about driving around, delivering mail, and learning/interacting with the people of a scenic town. Not something I’d recommend at its current price point though.
> 
> Haven’t played much of Kitaria yet - world and characters are cute. One gripe I’ve heard from others is that it’s grind-heavy but I enjoy those if there’s some means to it other than levelling to defeat a boss. Combat is basic though the variety of skills and magic looks promising. I’d compare the combat to something like Fantasy Life.



Oh I’m interested in Kitaria Fables! When you do get a chance to play some more would you mind string me know how it runs? I’ve seen some other people saying it doesn’t run the best on Switch (especially when compared to PC and PlayStation or wherever else it was released) but it looks so cute, I really want it.

Fantasy Life was one of my favourite 3DS games so that’s fun to see a comparison to it!


----------



## Mairmalade

-Lumi- said:


> Oh I’m interested in Kitaria Fables! When you do get a chance to play some more would you mind string me know how it runs? I’ve seen some other people saying it doesn’t run the best on Switch (especially when compared to PC and PlayStation or wherever else it was released) but it looks so cute, I really want it.
> 
> Fantasy Life was one of my favourite 3DS games so that’s fun to see a comparison to it!


I am playing on PC so I won’t able to provide a benchmark for the Switch version, though I typically recommend PC over Switch whenever the option is available. Not sure if you’ve played Little Dragon’s Cafe for the Switch, but if you could survive those frame rate drops, you could probably get along in Kitaria if that’s one or the common issues people are reporting.


----------



## -Lumi-

Mairmalade said:


> I am playing on PC so I won’t able to provide a benchmark for the Switch version, though I typically recommend PC over Switch whenever the option is available. Not sure if you’ve played Little Dragon’s Cafe for the Switch, but if you could survive those frame rate drops, you could probably get along in Kitaria if that’s one or the common issues people are reporting.



Oh, my bad for assuming you were playing on Switch! My laptop is... not fit for games, lol. It tries but it always sounds like it’s about to give out when I play something harder than solitaire :’) 

I was heading about frame rate issues, yeah! Hopefully they can update it to help in the future maybe. Thank you for replying!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Currently playing the CRPG from Owlcat called Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous. Spent two hours just making my character, a female half-elf ranger. (Too many options! Dnd, you are so complicated!) Five hours into the game. Plays and looks good so far.  I hope this one satisfies my crpg itch until Baldur's Gate 3 officially launches.


----------



## Tao

No More Heroes.

First time I've gotten around to it since playing it on the Wii really didn't appeal to me.

I like it.

For a start, I feel I made the right choice skipping the Wii version. I don't see how the Wii version would be any better. I imagine hating this more with motion controls.

I generally like it because it's a bit goofy, like Suda 51's other games basically. A lame weeb who thinks he's cool AF, sits in a room surrounded by anime figures, bought a lightsaber on eBay, learns his wrestling moves from TV, drives around on his over the top anime bike trying to save up enough money doing boring jobs so that he can be the #1 assassin and get laid. 

Tis repetitive though and the fights aren't as intricate or unique as I would have hoped for, but I would take a guess and say that's because of the limitations of the console it was made for. When a Wii game feels lacking, more often than not it's because they had to develop for the dumbass motion controls.


----------



## ~Stitches~

_Currently playing: My Time at Portia and Lego Harry Potter Series! _Both of them are super fun.


----------



## Orius

Animal Crossing: New Horizon
Let's Go, Pikachu
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 (though it's so challenging that I'm discouraged from playing it again after just a couple of hours)


----------



## pochy

playing little nightmares atm :’)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Started a playthrough of Pokemon White ver.


----------



## mogyay

i'm about 30 hours into dragon quest 11 currently (and feel like i'm still at the start of the game lol) i'm really enjoying it so far! the only thing i'm concerned about is i seem to be over-leveled coz i like just running around battling monsters and so now it's got too easy


----------



## Haru Okumura

I'm alternating between Tales of Arise and Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition.
In Arise I've just entered the fourth realm, loving the visuals and combat, plus its fishing minigame is more fun than I thought. As for Xenoblade, I've just finished Mechonis Field, but I left to do the sidequests I've built up before fighting the boss. I'm not looking forward to the Jade Face fight at all lol


----------



## _Donut_

I've started 2 new games this week on my switch: *The outer worlds* and *Eastwards.*

The outer worlds I've seen trailers from long ago but actually forgot about it until I found it having a huge sale in the eshop. I really like the theme and feel of it so far but I'll need to play it on tv mode soon because until now I've been doing it handheld and the aiming and shooting mechanics are not fun at all that way.

Eastward was just released a few days ago and ever since I saw the trailer I couldn't wait to play it and so far it's living up to it! Everything is so beautiful, the artwork, the music, the vibes! It's also bringing back memories to oldschool games and its very relaxing to play.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Final Fantasy Explorers again and thinking about playing Dark Souls 3 again


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, but with TLOU2 done, I've now moved onto playing *Assassin's Creed Valhalla*, which I'm enjoying so far.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm picking up Zelda: Breath of The Wild, I got it recently. I've only played 3 hours so far.  I really like it, it's just sometimes the enemies stress me out and I start gravitating towards calmer games like ACNH, Stardew Valley more often.  I still have fun with it but sometimes I need a break from games where you are fighting different enemies.  So far I've gotten to the part where I made that recipe to get the winter tunic from the old man.  I still need to get the paraglider.


----------



## Orius

Finally completed Pokémon Shield! What a game! Stealth rock, Pokémon that use moves that counter your Pokémon types like Charizard using Max Overgrowth; Gamefreak sure has upgraded the NPC AIs of this game, making it a satisfying victory. I was this close to losing to Leon if not for my level difference - I was using a Swampert when he went Overgrowth on me. lol

Glad I didn't listen to the naysayers. This game's not bad. I had a lot of fun with the Dynamaxing, and the way you get to battle in front of a stadium audience is appropriately epic, the way Pokémon battles should be conducted.

The story isn't the best, and the legend is kinda mediocre compared to past games. But other than those two minor flaws, this game gets an *8/10* from me.

Now it's time for me to catch some Gigantamax Pokémon...


----------



## Katgamer

Just got Rainbow Six Siege pretty fun so far it was on sale for 6 dollars


----------



## skarmoury

Absolutely addicted to Cookie Run Kingdom at the moment. The game’s really fun and gives lots of rewards so it definitely feels satisfying to complete daily missions, story quests, and arena battles. Meta is less of a headache than Genshin because stat building with toppings is way easier (compared to taking months grinding in domains lol). This game will probably be something I’ll be picking up everyday, spending maybe an hour or more each day to do stuff. I really love the cookie designs too, they’re all super cute! Herb Cookie and Moon Rabbit Cookie are my favorites to use, but my sweet summer child is defintely Onion Cookie.


----------



## Midoriya

Other than Genshin Impact, I played Pokemon Sword for the first time in awhile and FINALLY finished catching the legendary birds in the Crown Tundra.  Then I took on the Galarian Star Tournament and beat that easily, so I’m finished with Sword/Shield.  Next on my list to play is Fire Emblem: Three Houses.  I still have a lot to do there.


----------



## Yanrima~

Currently playing Cookie Run: Ovenbreak and Cookie Run: Kingdom. Both are fun games!


----------



## porkpie28

Going to try out new world with my brothers


----------



## BakaRina

Currently playing Persona Q2, Neo: The World Ends With You and Yakuza 6.


----------



## Loriii

Tales of Arise. It looks beautiful and it runs amazing on my XSX. I never been into the "Tales of" series but this one caught my attention. I'd say, I'm starting to get addicted. Also, I downloaded Kena: Bridge of Spirits. While, it looks great on PS5, I feel kind of iffy when it comes to the controls. I might give it a chance some other time. Psychonauts 2 is still the best game I've played (or been playing. I'm not yet done) so far this year.


----------



## IonicKarma

Cookie Run Kingdom and only Cookie Run Kingdom I don't have a problem


----------



## Autumn247

Playing some more of Luigi's Mansion 3 since it's the month of Halloween, hoping to beat it this month


----------



## Cheremtasy

I started playing Cookie Run Kingdom last week and I've been obsessed so far LOL. I wanted something else to play after the whole fiasco with Genshin Impacts anniversary, and CRK has been a breathe of fresh air. I've been playing every day and definitely plan to keep up that routine. I love the art style and the cookie designs are so charming.


----------



## porkpie28

I have started to play Cozy grove again a big update dropped


----------



## Stalfos

METROID DREAD


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and I'm playing through *Metroid Dread* now that it's been released!


----------



## a potato

I’m playing quite a few things! I’m wrapping up Undertale, regularly playing Ring Fit Adventure, just started Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania, and I’m preparing to start Deltarune soon.


----------



## sleepydreepy

i went from only having like 2 games earlier this year to now having so many! I am playing transistor, dreamscaper, and i am about to start death's door. I also recently picked up eastward because it looked super cute but im not sure if I like it so far! im still gonna play it though since im only 45 minutes in i think

on my backlog I have yet to play furi, bug fables, turnip boy, and haven


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from Fire Emblem and purchased Pokemon Let’s Go Eevee since I’ve never played the Let’s Go games before.  Since the game is overwhelmingly easy, I’m going to be doing a Nuzlocke challenge on it.  We’ll see how this goes…


----------



## Jhine7

Currently playing Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania. Lots of fun and a ton of missions to achieve!


----------



## Etown20

I had never played the Professor Layton series, so I'm working my way through those on DS. Right now I'm on the second game, Diabolical Box. 

I'm also playing Spiritfarer on Switch.


----------



## petaI

genshin impact and monster hunter world


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Cookie Run: Kingdom... a 'lil of Genshin here and there... ALSO Splatoon 2 :0

I've also been trying to play more of Stardew Valley recently c':


----------



## Romaki

This little indie game, you might not have heard about it. Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## Midoriya

Done with Pokemon for now (my Pokemon itch is satisfied), so I’m back to playing Genshin Impact and Xenoblade Chronicles 2.  Just going to focus on those two for now.  In XC2 I’m about halfway or less than halfway through, but I can tell the second half of the game is going to be one wild ride…


----------



## Midoriya

Still playing Genshin Impact, but instead of XC2 I’m attempting another Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke challenge…


----------



## StardustDandelion

I recently finished The Great Ace Attorney, loved it. Might be my GOTY, lol.

Currently I’m playing Tales of Arise, and loving it so far!


----------



## Neb

I’m on the final boss of the 3DS port of Dragon Quest 8. This game is basically the Persona 3 Portable of Dragon Quest titles. The gameplay is much more enjoyable, but the visuals took a huge hit. I’m honestly not sure why Square Enix didn’t just wait to make a port for the Switch instead.


----------



## elo-chan

I have been playing Naraka Bladepoint for the past several months and I highly enjoy it, since I love battle royale games (i.e. Apex Legends). Fun fact, I am currently ranked #3 on the character I play in my state 

I've also been playing New World with some friends, though leveling progress has been slow.

Other than that, Kan Gao's Imposter Factory was released not too long ago and I'm excited to play it. Just currently too busy to play any strictly RPG/visual novel-type games right now.  I was a huge fan of To The Moon.


----------



## magicaldonkey

destiny 2's halloween event is pretty cool, hyped for the release of the new expansion ! got into acnh again (restarted island) in time for the update too, real gamer hours


----------



## worldstraveller

I am currently playing Tales of Arise - game I'm the most invested in, AC:NH preparations for the update coming 5th November, since I'm new to the franchise, I have been starting to play AC:Happy Home Designer, to have a general idea about the Paid DLC Happy Home Paradise coming to AC:NH.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing through *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and I'm also now replaying *Pikmin* for the first time in a couple of years.


----------



## Neb

I started Dragon Quest Builders 2. I’ve been having a massive Dragon Quest craving recently that won’t go away.


----------



## a potato

I’m playing a few things! Ring Fit Adventure and Monkey Ball Banana Mania on Switch, and then Astro’s Playroom, Crash Bandicoot, and Kingdom Hearts on PS5! I’m so happy that I can finally play Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Pokémon Diamond and My Pokémon Ranch


----------



## vanivon

harvest moon: tree of tranquility. never finished it as a kid so i picked it up recently; it's mostly something i play when i'm streaming games with friends but it's kind of slow-paced so i'm trying to crack into it on my own too now.....


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Currently making my way through the second Ace Attorney, Mario Picross (SNES), and Heaven Will Be Mine. I've also been working on getting more Perfects in Project Diva.


----------



## Raz

So, I got some gift cards to buy the ACNH DLC, and as I would have some money left, I decided to get a couple games. I ended up buying just one, Stardew Valley. 

For years I've been seeing people saying how they love this game and I've always been a little bit skeptical about it because I'm one of the people who tried to enjoy the original Harvest Moon but I couldn't. Maybe it's a mindset thing, or maybe Stardew Valley is just leaps and bounds better and more engaging, but I'm loving it. 

I bought it to play before the new AC dlc drops, but right now, I'm even questioning myself if I'm able to keep playing both at the same time. I feel like I'm getting kinda obsessive about the game already (which is a sign that I'm liking it, as most of the time lately, I barely play a new game for more than an hour or two before dropping it completely).


----------



## sleepydreepy

I don't remember if I posted this already but I was playing and just now finished tonight Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion! It was a super funny game and I definitely recommend it (unless you don't like quest games)


----------



## nekomimi

playing acnh because yeah but i recently got back into don't starve which is a total blast. might play some ffxiv or stardew later tho since i'm more free than usual this week hehe


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm currently playing Owl Boy! It's a very adorable and beautiful game. And I love the music! Sometimes, I also play Back 4 Blood. But now with the 2.0 ACNH update coming soon, I haven't really been playing it much. I'm trying to finish Owl Boy before Nov 5th so I don't have much time for other games right now unfortunately.


----------



## Autumn247

Currently playing Luigi's Mansion 3, on the 6th floor now


----------



## DarthGohan1

Currently playing Super Metroid on the SNES Switch Online


----------



## PrincessTaylor

I am currently playing Xenoblade 2! Such a blast to play as the story, music, and characters are just so loveable. I even recently got KOS-MOS in a common core recently which is apparently one of the best blades in the game! So far, Pyra is my favorite blade as you can tell from my profile picture!


----------



## dragonair

Currently addicted to Skyrim all over again. orz Only playing until the AC:NH update comes out! I think after that my brain's gonna be so overloaded with Animal Crossing.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I'm also enjoying playing *Mario Party Superstars* in the meantime while we inch closer and closer to the new NH update.


----------



## IonicKarma

Been playing Cookie Run Kingdom and Mario Party Superstars, love both of them!


----------



## dragonair

You guys are rly making me wanna get Mario Party Superstars.


----------



## b100ming

Miitopia, Fortnite, and Animal Crossing New Horizons.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Digimon Story Cyber Sleuth: Hackers Memory. I'm currently on chapter 11 and the plot feels like it's starting to pick up. I was worried starting it so soon after beating the first Cyber Sleuth would lead to burnout, but not once have I gotten bored. Hoping I beat it before SMT V comes out lol.


----------



## Miss Misty

Picked up La-Mulana recently and I'm already addicted.



Spoiler: Where I am after ~6 hours



I wasn't sure about things in the Gate of Guidance. Like I was enjoying the platforming aspect, but a lot of the hint stones weren't making sense. Then I got to the Mausoleum of the Giants and big-brained my way through identifying the giants and that was my 'okay I get it now, this game _is_ great' moment lol


----------



## Etown20

Tetris Effect Connected on Switch 
Tony Hawk's Underground 2 Remix on PSP


----------



## Bugs

I've been really getting into a game called SuchArt! I love drawing and it's really helped me be inspired again, cause it gives you ideas of stuff to paint


----------



## Luna Tsukino

My go to playing that isn't Animal Crossing is World of Warcraft. It's a long term addiction and I'm sure there's no way out now, been playing since Vanilla.


----------



## Midoriya

Beat the Pokemon Ultra Sun Wonderlocke challenge, so now my 3DS is being put away in favor of my Switch.  It’s time to party with the Animal Crossing: New Horizons *v2.0 update*. Also playing Genshin Impact again on the side.


----------



## porkpie28

Pokémon mario kart mario party and playing the new animal crossing update


----------



## Farobi

VALORANT, CS:GO, Murder By Numbers, and trying to get back into ACNH (aka demolish my old town)


----------



## dragonair

Playing a bunch of AC:NH now but I also download the Lost Ark beta today so I've been playing that as well! It's pretty fun so far, I'm excited for it to actually come out so I can fully invest in my character.


----------



## Mayor Jack

The new Happy Home Paradise DLC for ACNH and started playing Pilotwings Resort on the 3DS about a week ago after buying it off ebay, I'm enjoying it more than I thought!


----------



## Ghost2008

Plz DONT hate on me but fortnite Minecraft rogue company legend of Zelda skyward sword hd and acnh


----------



## Autumn247

Rune Factory 4 on Nintendo Switch


----------



## Loriii

Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy on my Series X. It's been awesome and hilarious journey so far. Can't wait to get rickrolled.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just finished a 2-day total completion of Super Mario World on my SNES. It's fun to see how many secrets I can remember after however many years since the last time I played it.


----------



## tsantsa

i just finished playing the unpacking game! super cute, although my only complaint would be that it’s kind of short for the price :/


----------



## Tao

Picked up Xenoblade Chronicles 2 for the third time. I'm still yet to beat it, I've found it so difficult to stick with the past two times I tried but I loved the first game and X so much that I REALLY want to like this too. Hopefully it will click with me this time around...Though I'm guessing I'll have moved on to something else this time next week.


----------



## Midoriya

I totalllllllyyyyy forgot that Shin Megami Tensei V released today on the Switch.  I thought it was coming out later in the month or next month for some reason.  I literally looked at my friends list and saw @IonicKarma playing it.  I’m like, “wait, what is that?”  Then it hit me and I proceeded to spit out my drink.  I’m going to put whatever I’m currently doing aside and purchase it.  I played Shin Megami Tensei IV years ago and loved it, so I expect no less from this game.


----------



## IonicKarma

Midoriya said:


> I totalllllllyyyyy forgot that Shin Megami Tensei V released today on the Switch.  I thought it was coming out later in the month or next month for some reason.  I literally looked at my friends list and saw @IonicKarma playing it.  I’m like, “wait, what is that?”  Then it hit me and I proceeded to spit out my drink.  I’m going to put whatever I’m currently doing aside and purchase it.  I played Shin Megami Tensei IV years ago and loved it, so I expect no less from this game.


I'm not very far into the game yet but it certainly doesn't disappoint so far!  Love all the new animations!


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> I totalllllllyyyyy forgot that Shin Megami Tensei V released today on the Switch.  I thought it was coming out later in the month or next month for some reason.  I literally looked at my friends list and saw @IonicKarma playing it.  I’m like, “wait, what is that?”  Then it hit me and I proceeded to spit out my drink.  I’m going to put whatever I’m currently doing aside and purchase it.  I played Shin Megami Tensei IV years ago and loved it, so I expect no less from this game.


My husband's copy just came today!! Looking forward to sharing it 

I've been playing FE:3H, ACNH, and soon-to-be playing BD _and_ SP!


----------



## Mairmalade

The physical release of SMT V was delayed in Canada until November 16 () so I've been dabbling in the Happy Home Paradise DLC in the meantime.

I've also been enjoying the PC release of Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town. Not sure what the Switch version is like in comparison, but the only gripe about it I have is all the separate makers for everything. Haven't experienced any framerate issues at all.


----------



## Holla

Right now just New Horizons. I have plans to work on a gen 2 living dex so I will be going back to Pokemon Gold, Silver and Crystal soon, but with the release of the gen 4 remakes being nigh I'm putting that on hold for now.


----------



## SurgeonOfMean

I am playing Animal Crossing New Horizons on the Nintendo Switch, Trails of Cold Steel 4 on the PS5, and Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor Overclocked on the 3DS.


----------



## Psydye

I've been on a Deep Rock Galactic kick lately.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Genshin Impact, Fire Emblem Heroes, Fate/Grand Order, Animal Crossing New Horizons.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ACNH but sorta burned out lol, so i'm having a grand time in Grow: Song of the Evertree <3 it's so cozy/fun and cute haha also excited to get going on Pokemon Shining Pearl digitally : D


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm currently just playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I would like to start playing another game alongside it at some point, but for now there's still enough that I'm doing daily to keep it at just NH.


----------



## Midoriya

Currently just started a Nuzlocke challenge for *Pokemon Brilliant Diamond*.  Also still playing *Shin Megami Tensei V*.  I’m at the first boss demon and need to grind levels.  Also playing *Genshin Impact *and *Animal Crossing: New Horizons *daily as well.


----------



## Flicky

Aside from ACNH, I am currently playing Ecco the Dolphin.

I now remember why I both loved and hated this game as a kid.


----------



## ecstasy

i just started yo-kai watch blasters and im still playing the post game for yokai watch 3 (i should also play the post game some more for yokai watch 2 since i hardly did that)

also need to continue playing loz: majoras mask and ocarina of time and also earthbound, and i wanna do the undertale genocide route since i never finished it


----------



## Elissarosalee

currently im playing brilliant diamond but im also switching between Acnh, sos olive town, the dlc for sword and im still playing stardew valley


----------



## th8827

Currently playing...

Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Pokemon Shining Pearl (Doing a Bug-only run)
Shin Megami Tensei V
Genshin Impact


----------



## JulianSG16

Right now I'm Shiny Hunting for Turtwig in SP, only 89 resets in. I've never done a Shiny only run, I think that's what we'll do this time.
Also New Horizons, obviously.


----------



## Raz

I need to get back to ACNH. I haven't played it in like 4 or 5 days, I think. I let my nephew play, so everytime he sees me playing, he asks to play and I just save my game and pass the controller to him. 

But that's not the only reason I've not been playing NH as much as I expected. With stores reopening, I've been slowly returning to play Magic (with real cards, not digital), and me and a couple friends decided to take our sundays to get together to play the fighting games we love so much - and we because friends because of these games, about twenty years ago. So, Third Strike, Street Fighter Alpha 3, KoF 98, KoF 2002, Samurai Shodown V Special, Garou: Mark of the Wolves... you name it.


----------



## Neb

I’ve been hooked on American Truck Simulator. Driving on 1/20th scale versions of familiar roads and new places is so much fun. 

I also finally got Shin Megami Tensei V. This game is already my favorite entry in the series. It brings _much _needed quality of life features while keeping the challenging battles (at least on normal difficulty).


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Switched gears and picked up Cupid Parasite Otome on Switch love it so so much currently binging it and also picked up D2: R so excited to play Sorceress and Amazon again <3


----------



## Midoriya

Doing a playthrough of *Pokemon Shining Pearl *now with a team of Turtwig, Squirtle, Quilava, Dratini, Aron, and Ralts.  Wanted a bit more unique of a team for this playthrough, and having the national dex in BD helped with that.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m playing NHL 22. I will be online with it once my WiFi comes in.  (for XBOX)


----------



## seularin

genshin impact and 'you and me and her'


----------



## Alienfish

Pokémon; Sword, GO, and about to start Brilliant Diamond. Did I mention I like Pokémon


----------



## VanitasFan26

Replaying Donkey Kong 64, this time I am going to try to get every Golden Banana in the game. Oh boy...


----------



## ChocoPie22

Stardew Valley


----------



## dragonair

Lately I've been playing some RuneScape to do the Yak Track event but once the Endwalkers expansion releases for FFXIV I will be lost to this land.


----------



## Tao

Still chipping away at Xenoblade Chronicles 2 *checks notes* almost a month later.

After making it the furthest I've ever gotten with this game (35 hours at this point):



Spoiler: Pros:



- I do like the Blades system. It's a bit like a Jojo JRPG.

- The worlds are as well made as they were in the previous two games. The sense that these are miniscule characters in a giant world really comes across, which only Xenoblade alongside a few MMO's have ever managed to make me feel.

- The character designs are baller. It's a shame some of them are locked behind RNG with the Blades system as I think a few of them are far more interesting designs and personalities than the main characters. Apparently it kept the ones I had in my previous game in the blade encyclopedia and all I know is that I want the big fat Baymax rabbit again.

- UK voice cast. Aside from Rex (I hate his voice) I love that they have a UK voice cast again after X. Nia especially as there's just 'something' I love about the Welsh accent. I really hope moving forward they just stick with UK voice casts. It's not something we get very often and it's a reason I liked this and the first game.

- That "one eyed monster" joke with Nia. I didn't have a favorite genital joke and now I do.





Spoiler: Cons:



- I want to play something else now but I know I'll struggle to pick it up again if I drop it now. Looked online at how long I have left and...I'm just over half way through. I don't recall the other two being so long and if they were, it probably helps that I loved them from the start. It's not often I complain about a game being far too long but with what's looking to be about 60-70 hours of main story content, it's tiring to sit through at this point. I don't mind so much content, but it would be a lot less daunting if it were optional side quests and blades.

- About 20 hours in until I stopped getting regular tutorials and unlocking new primary gameplay features. It shouldn't take so long to be given your entire BASIC toolset and the game to become fun and honestly, to me it's a design failure. I'm only trying so hard to finish this one because I want to love it like the previous two, I don't know how a newcomer with no expectations could sit and bide their time this long...Reminds me of Final Fantasy XIII when everybody insisted the game gets good about 30 hours in, then 30 hours in you get 3 big open empty fields before entering the final stretch of hallways.

- The characters never shut up. There really needs to be some sort of 'mute combat dialogue' option or something. Sometimes they cut themselves off mid sentence they talk so damn much. Especially with Tora and Nia doing those irritating "ma ma maaaah" and "yayayayayayaya" noises every 6 seconds.

- Too many cutscenes. I would love the game far more if it just let me spend more time enjoying the systems rather than a bombardment of cutscenes, more often than not about 5 in a row within 20 meters distance of each other. Seeing as I've """""played""""" a lot of this game on my work breaks, most of my game time has essentially been watching a movie at this point.

- I hate the augment system. So tedious and dull compared to everything else there. In fact, as much as I love some of the game systems, there's too many of them. Regular RPG levels, affinity trees, weapon skills, accessories, pouch, blades, affinity trees for the blades, separate weapon systems for the blades, augments for the blades, another separate system specifically for one character (Poppi and her variations), field skills...Like, damn, most of this could be consolidated into each other. It's poorly designed IMO.

- One that irked me in particular because it had me wandering around for about half an hour stuck on where to go, there's been at least a couple of times where you have to do something you've never done before, never will do again and thus didn't even know it was an option you should consider. This particular case was standing on some icicles to make them drop and create a bridge to progress. Absolutely nowhere else in the game did I have to do anything remotely like that, where I have to stand in a particular unmarked spot to make something happen, so when I got to it and there was no objective marker, I didn't even consider that a possibility. I just looked for some field skill icons and moved on like the game had trained me to do for the previous 30 hours. I thought it was all static scenery like literally everything else up to this point.
I hate when games do that, expect you to do something the game hasn't taught you is possible. I don't get the feeling of "oh, it's so obvious! I'm so silly!", I just think "wtf?" and call it crap.



Anyway, hopefully I'll beat it this time. I really want to see it through to the end, but I doubt I'll be pining for a second playthrough like I currently am with the previous two games.


----------



## Autumn247

ACNH, I just got the DLC
and Pokémon Shining Pearl once it's delivered


----------



## Psydye

Ori and the Will of the Wisps. Amazing game!


----------



## nerfeddude

Playing ACNH, SSBU and Genshin Impact on a daily basis. Slowly working my way through Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition, The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD and a few Steam games._ Also my friend was really kind to let me use his Switch account, so I'm going to slowly but surely play through all of the Megaman Legacy Collections he has _ 👁 👁


----------



## Ichiban

symphony of the night


----------



## th8827

Got Cyberpunk 2077 while it was on sale.

While it is certainly not a perfect game, I am still enjoying myself.


----------



## dragonair

Finally playing the new FFXIV expansion!! I've flipped my sleeping schedule completely so I don't have issues with queue times and haven't been sleeping as much as I probably should but I'm having fun so far!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been playing a lot of Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I slept on this game when it first came out thinking I wouldn't enjoy it. I got it on sale during Black Friday and have been playing the absolutely heck out of it. I chose the Blue Lions house. Aside from that, I've been doing Kingdom Hearts: Melody of Memory from time to time.


----------



## tinysaiph

Between exams and as a break from animal crossing (currently cataloguing the entirety of the able sisters' both for myself and to help someone), I'm playing pokemon BDSP (both, one save is just before the last gym, the other is approaching the forest), and doing a _ton_ of berry farming. It is all I know. That and digging. I would love to get back into botw, and maybe pick up the expansions/dlc components


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

*Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water* has been _AMAZING!_ And of course new horizons


----------



## Halloqueen

I've exclusively been investing my gaming time into *Shin Megami Tensei V* since I got it last week. Taking my time with it to enjoy the ride since I've seen talk on the Internet that the story is light/might've been rushed and/or gone through development hell, so I'm just soaking in the gameplay, fusing, etc.


----------



## Snek

Brilliant Diamond. 
Just wanting to play with some favourites that I couldn't play with in Sword. Doing some heavy-duty breeding at the moment to pass the time. 

New Horizons.
I've been playing this once a week so far but now that the Toy Day season is approaching I'll be playing this more often.


----------



## Loriii

Playing Doom Eternal on 120fps with HDR/Dolby Vision (Xbox Series X) is a game-changer. It looks next gen and out of this world.


----------



## deana

Still playing _ACNH_ regularly, as well as playing _Runescape_ for the current winter events, and been trying out _Escape Simulator_ with my partner and his family.


----------



## Stalfos

I'm playing through Final Fantasy VIII (8) at the moment, finishing up some stuff before I reach the point of no return. I think this is my fifth playthrough of this game and, I gotta say, It really gets better and better the more you dig into triple triad and card modding which lets you junction some powerful spells pretty early on.


----------



## gigii

acnl bc i love it lol but its super fun a


----------



## Midoriya

Done playing Pokemon for now, so now it’s back to Genshin Impact and Animal Crossing: New Horizons for me.


----------



## Galaxite

Lately, I've been playing Animal Crossing New Horizons, New World, Runescape, and Warframe.


----------



## Croconaw

Im currently playing NHL 22 and Madden 22 on my Series X.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and now I've decided to play *Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door*. I've been meaning to replay it for the longest time, now's probably as good a time as any to make it happen.


----------



## th8827

I picked up Library of Ruina during the Steam Winter Sale.

It is a direct sequel to Lobotomy Corporation, an indie knock-off SCP Facility management sim, which I also recommend.

Library of Ruina is a combat deck-builder set in the same world, and it is a direct sequel to Lobotomy Corporation (with the bonus that we get to see the world outside of the facility now)

The lore is dense, and I suggest playing through Lobotomy Corporation first (at least until you do a few Core Suppressions) if you want to understand what is going on.


----------



## ChocoPie22

I'm currently playing Stardew Valley and ACNH, (see a theme hehe). I love farming simulator/roleplay games so much. Just a simple time-killer that I can calm down with, or start up a day on a good note (except when I get stung by a wasp in ACNH)


----------



## Ichiban

a friend of mine got me hades for a christmas steam gift exchange so i've been playing that. 5 hours in and ive almost escaped once so ive been wondering if maybe i should slow it down a bit lol


----------



## Neb

I’m slowly finishing Muv-Luv Alternative. The first two games were slogs, but this entry makes everything worth it. The political drama, intense action, character development and multidimensional narrative are incredible. If you even remotely like visual novels I can’t recommend Muv-Luv Alternative enough. If Miles Edgeworth Ace Attorney Investigations 2 and The House In Fata Morgana didn’t exist this would be my all time favorite visual novel.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I've started this game called Fossil Corner. It is a game that is about organizing mostly. You get these fossils you have to categorize by trait in an evolution way. You can also combine fossils to get unique traits. It is a puzzle game that I am enjoying alot. It makes me consider the game Unpacked as a future purchase sometime.
Also, I've been playing Animal Crossing New Horizons. I still play a game called Bloons TD 6 now and then too. It is a casual tower defense game. I like the daily challenge they have.


----------



## Psydye

Metroid Dread and Record of Lodoss War - Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth. Both games are incredible!


----------



## Yanrima~

I've been playing *Shin Megami Tensei V* lately.

The animations and visuals look pretty amazing and I enjoyed the difficulty of the gameplay.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Playing Pokemon Brilliant Diamond that I just got from Christmas two days ago and so far I am liking it. I'm about to take on the 5th gym.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and have also begun playing through *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD*.


----------



## Romaki

Trying to get all Grand Prix trophies in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe because I never did that... only played online and randomized games.

50 cc down and got one for 200 cc too... it's going to take a long time.


----------



## Suntide

Romaki said:


> Trying to get all Grand Prix trophies in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe because I never did that... only played online and randomized games.
> 
> 50 cc down and got one for 200 cc too... it's going to take a long time.


Good luck! 200cc was the only one I absolutely had to turn on auto steering for... feels like some of the maps were impossible without it (cough rainbow road cough)


----------



## Psydye

I'm at the tail end of Dread right now, Raven Beak is a toughie. Still playing it and Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth, though I've also started up Resident Evil 6 and the original Shantae game.


----------



## Bosmer

After a break I've got back into playing acnh again, as well as other games with my friends such as for honor, rainbow six seige and predator hunting grounds on PS5


----------



## ```

I've recently been playing through Metroid Dread and exploring multiple areas and collecting any Energy Tanks and items that I find during my playthrough of the game. I'm also enjoying playing through Metroid Dread too, it's an awesome game. I haven't played a Metroid game since the time where I played one of the Metroid games for Virtual Console on the Wii U.


----------



## Tao

Put down Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I did my best, made it to chapter 8 but damn, I just got absolutely sick of the constant dialogue and cutscenes. Played about 50 hours and feels like I've only had about 5 hours of actual gameplay. Really wanted to push myself since there's only two chapters, I still might, but I'm lead to believe that's another 20 hours...Pure nope.

Picked up Mario and Rabbids Kingdom Battle. Played it before but didn't stick with it, I think I was just playing it to fill time waiting for another game or something. I do quite like this one and will probably stick with it this time, especially since Xcom 2 wasn't a brilliant experience on the Switch (love Xcom but not great for consoles IMO).


----------



## Haru Okumura

Currently playing Bravely Default. Been buying 3DS games recently so I figured I might as well play some.
I'm about 28 hours in at Chapter 3, there's still quite a few jobs missing so I'm guessing the Earth Temple next chapter is far from the end of the game lol. I'm enjoying it, though I've read that the lategame/endgame is very repetitive which is er...kinda concerning.


----------



## Midoriya

Haru Okumura said:


> I'm enjoying it, though I've read that the lategame/endgame is very repetitive which is er...kinda concerning.



Yeah, I played Bravely Default years ago and dropped it because…. The lategame is _literally _just grinding.  You have to grind your team until they reach max level, and only then can you beat the game.  It became so monotonous that I just couldn’t deal with it anymore.  I still love the game, and props to those who finished it, but I just… yeah…

Anyway, at the moment I’ve really only been playing Genshin Impact.  Getting closer to AR 56.

Oh, and I resumed my [Lunatic] [Classic] playthrough of Fire Emblem: Awakening as well.  I’m on chapter 14, and no one has died.


----------



## Shoutarous

nothing impressive but Genshin Impact, Cookie Run, Multiple of the Pokemon games, ACNH, and some others


----------



## Autumn247

I just got Super Lucky's Tale for the Xbox One so I'm going to maybe play some this weekend.  And I'm also playing Pokémon Shining Pearl and ACNH


----------



## TheDuke55

Playing Metroid Dread. So far it is fun, but I've liked all of the Metroid games I have played. The E.M.M.I however kind of ruin the overall experience. The first few times it's kind of fun, tense, and thrilling to be stalked by these invulnerable killing robots. But it gets old quick. It goes from being able to explore the world to just running away and not having the time to appreciate the atmosphere of the level/layout.

It loses that tension/horror feel really quick and just becomes a nuisance.



Tao said:


> Put down Xenoblade Chronicles 2. I did my best, made it to chapter 8 but damn, I just got absolutely sick of the constant dialogue and cutscenes. Played about 50 hours and feels like I've only had about 5 hours of actual gameplay. Really wanted to push myself since there's only two chapters, I still might, but I'm lead to believe that's another 20 hours...Pure nope.
> 
> Picked up Mario and Rabbids Kingdom Battle. Played it before but didn't stick with it, I think I was just playing it to fill time waiting for another game or something. I do quite like this one and will probably stick with it this time, especially since Xcom 2 wasn't a brilliant experience on the Switch (love Xcom but not great for consoles IMO).


I finished XB2 and I liked the story and cast. Many say that XB1 was better and sure it might've had a stronger story, but it fell flat to me due to how hollow and lackluster the characters were. XB2 had a more fleshed out cast.

But yeah I think the game could've been worked better. Literally all the bosses you fight are ones that you are scripted to lose to over and over. I wiped the floor all the time due to how high my level was. They really should had added more villains to the main group so it felt like you made progress opposed to what they did.  Watching Rex and co. get their butts handed to them after the millionth time got old real fast.


----------



## Tao

TheDuke55 said:


> I finished XB2 and I liked the story and cast. Many say that XB1 was better and sure it might've had a stronger story, but it fell flat to me due to how hollow and lackluster the characters were. XB2 had a more fleshed out cast.
> 
> But yeah I think the game could've been worked better. Literally all the bosses you fight are ones that you are scripted to lose to over and over. I wiped the floor all the time due to how high my level was. They really should had added more villains to the main group so it felt like you made progress opposed to what they did.  Watching Rex and co. get their butts handed to them after the millionth time got old real fast.



I think the story is alright (obviously aside from the ending which I've yet to see) and I do like the cast, the combat is fun too even if it takes far too long for them to give you your whole basic toolset and not feel like something is missing for 20 hours. Most things I can't really badmouth with the game in terms of quality, just there's far too much of certain elements and takes too long to get the good bits.

Kinda similar to how I feel about the Metal Gear games which I absolutely adore. Every playthrough after the first is far more enjoyable to me because I can skip the 30 hours of cutscenes and dialogue that make me think "maybe they should have made a movie or something instead because they clearly want to" the first time around and just play the 5 hour campaign.

Totally agree with the frequency of them getting their butts whooped too. That in itself gets a boring and predictable but it's a major pet peeve that I have to win a fight in a game (especially if I lost a few times) only for the cutscene to make me lose anyway. Could totally do without that so much. There's also quite a few cutscene battles where I was just thinking to myself "this looks really cool, it would be awesome if I could be playing that fight...Like some sort of game or something".


----------



## -Lumi-

I picked up Puyo Puyo Tetris 2 since it's on sale! I've never played the first one but I've always been intrigued. It is so cute so far, I'm so happy I picked it up. Puyo Puyo is so much fun! Im not that great at Tetris but hopefully with practice I'll get better, lol.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I picked up Garden Story and Kitaria Fables during the eShop sale, and I'm currently obsessed with Kitaria. Is grindy, but as an RPG fan, I low-key love that aspect of it.


----------



## Autumn247

Zelda BOTW, just made it to Kakariko Village (this is my first time playing)


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The other week I was playing a new game called *Dysmantle* because I felt like being destructive and wanted to whack a few zombie heads. But after an hour or so, it triggered a craving for *Don't Starve*. So I fired up Don't Starve again and now I'm still playing. Hooked. Again. After a few years of not playing it. I thought I was done with the game. 

I first played Don't Starve in 2012 when it was in beta. I played it after it launched and kept playing it through every DLC like Reign of Giants and Shipwrecked. (Never the multiplayer though.) According to Steam, I've spent 2,950+ hours on the game. The last time I played it was 2018. I know Klei continues to update Don't Starve Together (the multiplayer). But they've been pretty much done with the singleplayer game since the last DLC, Hamlet.

Well, I'm glad to be playing DS again. It's one of the rare few games that I liked so much I actually learned to mod it. I'm playing with one of my custom characters. It's such a nostalgic experience for me.


----------



## Newbiemayor

I'm finally replaying paper mario and the thousand year door after a years long search for a copy at an acceptable price. Normally they go for $70-$90 for disk only and for a complete box they go anywhere from $110-$3,000+ and I was able to get one in original box with instruction booklet for $89 (still oof but best price I've ever seen). It's still just as fun as it used to be and I'm in my favorite chapter now (4).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Right now I'm playing a lot of Tetris, New Leaf, and Zelda Ocarina of Time. Tetris is strangely addicting, I'm playing New Leaf because I'm starting to get bored of New Horizons, and I just felt like playing Ocarina of Time. (But now I'm playing the N64 version, I beat the 3DS version like five times.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I've started Ultreia and I am really enjoying it. It is a point and click game. I played the demo last year and enjoyed it. I find it an interesting and beautiful game.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm waiting for The Witcher 3: Complete Edition to download on my switch, so I might be playing that tonight


----------



## Autumn247

Playing Calico, it's a game where you run a cat café


----------



## Autumn247

Just started my first playthrough of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The Complete Edition


----------



## Haru Okumura

Midoriya said:


> Yeah, I played Bravely Default years ago and dropped it because…. The lategame is _literally _just grinding.  You have to grind your team until they reach max level, and only then can you beat the game.  It became so monotonous that I just couldn’t deal with it anymore.  I still love the game, and props to those who finished it, but I just… yeah…


I've just reached Chapter 5 and I can see what you mean. So far it's just been constant boss fights (especially since I want the 999 JP from the asterisk wielders) with the occasional cutscene. And the next 3 chapters are exactly like this? I've already reactivated 3 out of 4 crystals, doing it 13 more times is gonna feel like such a slog lmao


----------



## Mr.Fox

Autumn247 said:


> I just got Super Lucky's Tale for the Xbox One so I'm going to maybe play some this weekend.  And I'm also playing Pokémon Shining Pearl and ACNH


I just picked up New Super Lucky's Tale for Switch because I always have a platformer on the go, and honestly it's probably one of the better ones available. It's close enough to Banjo Kazooie that it satisfied the completionist in me with all the collectibles...and it's DEFINITELY better than the mess that was Yooka Laylee.

In terms of just platformers on Switch...I'd say 1.) Mario titles (any, and unlikely to ever be improved upon), 2.) Rayman Legends 3.) Super Lucky's Tale.


----------



## sleepydreepy

I recently finished Metroid Dread and decided to pick up Dead Cells again in hopes to beat 5 BC and become a parry god (since Metroid kinda taught me how to parry). I am also playing Furi which is just a boss rush game where you also parry and its actually really fun.

But back to Dead Cells- I am currently trying to get through 2 BC and I'm doing really well except I keep dying in the final boss fight. It's so frustrating to get all the way to the end only to die within like 30 seconds lol. Dead Cells recently added an update where you can practice fighting bosses so I think I'm gonna do that for the final boss over and over again since that fight is just so hard for me. I have the other two bosses down (Black Bridge boss and Clockmaker boss) and even got no hits with both of them!! But that last boss....smh

Another game that I recently picked up again is Celeste! I stopped playing after I beat the main game plus the extra Core chapter, and was stuck in the beginning of the Farewell chapter. I decided to get back into the game and learn advanced movement strategies and perfect my platforming skills and I managed to beat all the B side chapters and the first 3 C sides!!!!!!! I am so proud of myself.  If only I could somehow use my video game skills in real life lol.

Also my favorite B side is chapter 5, the music goes so hard and the mechanics are so fun. I frequently play it for fun and try to beat my own speedrun record which I think is a little under 10 minutes if I remember correctly


----------



## Haru Okumura

Finally beat Bravely Default on Monday - fun final boss, but incredibly repetitive after the first half. I've moved on to Bravely Second, still at the prologue which I'm guessing ends after the 4th party member joins? The 3rd member just joined so ch.1 might end be sooner than I think.


----------



## Kamex

Haru Okumura said:


> Finally beat Bravely Default on Monday - fun final boss, but incredibly repetitive after the first half. I've moved on to Bravely Second, still at the prologue which I'm guessing ends after the 4th party member joins? The 3rd member just joined so ch.1 might end be sooner than I think.



I played both of the games and finished them years ago. The final boss fight in Bravely Default gave me some trouble and after losing several times, I eventually won with a good strategy. I honestly think Bravely Second is a lot easier because it requires less grinding than the original games. Also, the new job classes introduced in Bravely Second were very useful in battles and I developed all sorts of strategies by watching others on youtube. That's how I became an expert at playing the game. It's really fun how you can combine so many different jobs and abilities that can help you get an edge in battles. Plus, the characters in Bravely Second are so funny and I enjoyed the story a lot. Definitely one of the best 3DS games I've played.


----------



## michito

I started SMT IV last week! I know nothing about smt so I just got the 1st one i saw avaible lol but it has been very fun so far! I really like the monsters, pretty different from the cutesy stuff I'm used to, but they're cool (it has a wide range between ''ugly'' and cute/funny designs)

Also I finished a replay of mother2/earthbound recently and started mother1/eb0, I haven't played them since I was little ^^ My favorite is mother3, but all the games are enjoyable


----------



## gigii

acnl,pokemon sun and moon and teraria :w:


----------



## Midoriya

Currently playing Genshin Impact and Pokemon Legends: Arceus.


----------



## Merielle

I'm getting back into Dairoku: Agents of Sakuratani now that I've finished up DQXI S and PMD: Blue Rescue Team!  I've already done the routes for my two faves, so I'm going back to complete the others' before I get into the Finale route.  (It's not a locked route or anything, but doing it in this order just makes the most sense to me.)
I've also_ just_ started Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past today!  I'm still not very far in at all, but it's already gotten my interest.  Hoping I'll get to play a little more of it today!


----------



## Psydye

Sister got copies of Back 4 Blood for me and my friend, so have been enjoying that lately! Takes me back to the glory days of multiplayer Left 4 Dead and Left 4 Dead 2....in other words, it's an awesome game!


----------



## Tao

Forgot to stick my 3DS on charge to carry on with Mario + Luigi Superstar Saga at work, so I took my Switch and gave Evoland a go since it's been sat there metaphorically gathering dust since I bought it.

Fun concept, that's why I bought it. Start off the game like it's an old Game Boy game, find 'upgrades' to gradually make it play like a modern title. Fun.

In execution though, not great. It's like the game is racing through to get to a more modern game rather than letting me enjoy the older styles for any decent amount of time. It changes 'generation' about 4 times within the space of about 15 minutes initially, so I really didn't get a chance to really enjoy that novelty, nor did it do anything particularly clever with the game generations they were imitating outside of purposely stiff janky controls and knowingly poor game designs. That's the game in a nutshell, showing you something kinda cute then instantly rushing you to the next thing whilst doing nothing with its own interesting concept.

In terms of the gameplay, it just plays like a top down Zelda game in one half (probably a quarter), Final Fantasy VII specifically in the other half. It's actually kind of disappointing that they're just trying to ape these two specific titles when the games concept is open for such creativity. It's not so subtle they're basing nigh everything solely on those two games to the point of your main character is called Clink (Cloud + Link, spikey yellow hair and elf ears) your partner is a pink wearing magic user called Kaerith (Aerith), there's a guy with an airship called Sid (who's blatantly obviously based off the FF7 version) and you get a weapon that is visually just the classic buster sword Cloud has. The UI is FFV, the turn based battles are specifically FF7, half the characters are based on FF7...Just make a FF7 fan game at that point.

It's a cheap little indie game so I had my expectations set low anyway but it managed to soar far below them regardless and totally waste such a cool concept by just fan boying over Final Fantasy VIII. If I wanted to play Final Fantasy 7, I would.


----------



## Mairmalade

Currently playing _Pokémon Legends: Arceus _and _Dying Light 2. _I loved co-op in the first Dying Light so I was looking forward to the second since early last year. There are a few kinks to work out (some key mission indicators don't appear and you have to launch the game again, hardcoded controls, buggy zombies), but the movement is smooth and it has been fun with friends so far despite a not-so-engaging storyline. Sometimes the bugs that do happen add a lot of humor!

If you played the first or just want another 'open world' hack and slash adventure with friends, I think it's worth a go - especially when it inevitably goes on sale at some point. The one thing that has irked me was the intro story mission before you unlock co-op is needlessly long and taxing,

Keep in mind: I'm playing on PC and have a decent build - don't recommend it for lower-end systems.


----------



## Neb

I’m playing both Tales of Arise and Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition. Both games are stunning for their respective systems. The battle systems and stories are a lot of fun too.


----------



## Autumn247

ACNH, The Witcher 3, Pokémon Shining Pearl, and soon to be playing Pokémon Legends Arceus once it’s delivered later this week.


----------



## dude98

Ace Combat 7, Pokemon Legends Arceus, and Shantae 1/2 Genie Hero


----------



## Yanrima~

I finally get to play Earthbound since it got released on the Nintendo Switch Online's SNES library.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and am also playing *Pokemon Legends: Arceus* alongside it. Currently working on the post-game content and completing the Pokedex in PLA.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I'm playing Harvest Moon: Animal Parade. Sometimes my brother watches me play, but not without critisizing it and saying that it's a "poorly-made game". XP


----------



## deana

Started playing through A Way Out with my partner, I would say the gameplay isn't particularly exciting but I am enjoying the story.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Games I am playing in no specific order

-ACNH
-Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments
-Disney’s Magical World 2
-Kingdom Hearts 
-KH: Melody of Memory
-Earthbound
-Spirit of North


----------



## Darcy94x

Currently playing:
Animal crossing
Warzone
Fortnite
New world


----------



## g u a v a

currently playing:

unpacking (really fun but i'm trying to stretch it out as long as possible)
just dance 2021
mini motorways (fun!!)


----------



## Pistolpixxie

I'm playing Bloodborne for the first time. My husband has been trying to get me to play it forever now. So far I'm loving it...


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Jumped back into Baldur's Gate 3 since the new patch dropped yesterday! 

Started another save file to try out the new barbarian class. I already have 150+ hours in BG3 even though only a single act has been available to play. Actually, the game may launch next year. I hope so, but I'm also very willing to wait for as long as it takes to make it the best game it can be. Since it's Larian Studios who are making BG3, the same devs who made the amazing Divinity: Original Sin 2 (I sunk 2,000+ hours into it), I believe it can happen. I get excited thinking about playing the full version.


----------



## Aurita

Currently playing horizon forbidden west on the PS5 and it is absolutely amazing and beautiful. Combat is great and the graphics look phenomenal. Story picks up right after the first game and gameplay is similar to the first with some key QoL adjustments. 

Also playing Pokémon legends & I will say that I am surprised ? I was honestly expecting worse bc of gamefreak’s track record lately but I am enjoying it more than SwSh


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

south park rally, a unknown but really good dreamcast racing game, if you get the chance, buy it. just dont buy the ps1 version...


----------



## Fye

I'm working through alpha sapphire right now. Playing remakes always goes pretty slow for me since I already know what's going to happen, but ruby was one of my favorite pokemon games growing up so I really want to finish this one or at least get to the league. I'm on gym 4 right now so I'm about half way there!


----------



## Shawna

Papa's Cluckeria To Go ^^


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

wayy too much fnaf


----------



## Neb

I’ve picked up my copy of Radiant Historia: Perfect Chronology after leaving it in my backlog for four years. It’s a shame it’s going for so much money on the second hand market. RH: PC is one of the best JRPGs on the 3DS for sure.


----------



## skweegee

I've been playing a lot of Breath of the Wild lately. I also started playing Mario Kart 8 DX again in preparation for the upcoming DLC, recently finishing my goal of getting 3 stars in each cup on 150, Mirror, and 200.


----------



## skarmoury

Just bought Don’t Starve Together, I plan to play with my friends soonest! ^-^


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I am still actively playing all of the Animal Crossing games because thats what I do but I recently have been going through some of my old games and started playing them again!! The games I am talking about are Mario and Sonic Rio 2016 on Wii U and Mario Sports Mix on Wii AND Super Paper Mario. I wish more people played Super Paper Mario because its literally one of my favorite games of all time. if your playing Super Paper Mario then watch out for Mimi... She scary.....


----------



## Loriii

Horizon Forbidden West on my PS5. Game is beautiful especially with HDR.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is going to sound weird, but I am playing ACNH with a new character on my main island and giving myself these rules: 

1. No Time Traveling
2. Do Not Use the Stock Market for Bells 
3. Talk to your villagers and have one conversation 
4. Visit 2nd the island to get additional items.


----------



## Midoriya

Been playing lots of Genshin Impact and Xenoblade Chronicles 2 recently.


----------



## Neb

I picked up Beat Saber yesterday for the Oculus Quest 2. The music is pretty bad, even by rhythm game standards, but the gameplay itself is solid.

I also got Wander. It’s more of an app than anything else. It’s fun seeing my childhood neighborhood in VR though.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Started playing the original Majora's Mask on the Switch (thanks to the online membership thing), and I gotta say that my brother and I are thoroughly enjoying it!! It's cool seeing the differences from the N64 and 3DS versions. :]


----------



## Alexis

*Currently Playing?*
 Genshin Impact
 Blaze Blue: Centralfiction
 Animal Crossing: New Horizons


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and I've also begun playing through *Night in the Woods*.


----------



## CylieDanny

Pokemon Sword. 

Pokemon Emerald Randomized

South Park Rally!! I want them to remake it so badly. I emulated it onto my phone, and just play it casually.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm about five hours into Elden Ring. I'm not good at all...but I'm enjoying it. Lol

Also playing Pokemon Legends Arceus.


----------



## Halloqueen

Pretty much exclusively Pokémon Legends: Arceus. Beat the main story a few days ago, now been tackling stuff I missed or couldn't do at the time (like knocking out Luxrays with Ground moves and such) and trying to fill out Pokédex entries for stuff I missed the first go-round, like Munchlax and Pichu and other rare spawns. Haven't touched the Volo stuff yet.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Tetris, New Horizons, and Majora's Mask. :]


----------



## porkpie28

Pokémon sword Pearl and the new one also mario kart


----------



## Croconaw

*Currently Playing:*
Pokémon Brilliant Diamond
NHL 22 (Online Shootouts)


----------



## KittenNoir

Currently playing sims 4 ( why did it take me so long to know that you can download mods for this game)


----------



## Autumn247

Pokémon Legends Arceus
The Witcher 3 

and soon I will start playing Skyrim once my replacement remote for my TV gets delivered


----------



## vinnie

I'm currently playing Minecraft


----------



## CrazyMario64

Im currently playing (well other than ACNH):
Kirby Super Star
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (most of the time i play with friends)
Is hopefully going to play Kirby and the Forgotten Land when that comes out i am exicted.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I've also begun playing *Super Monkey Ball: Banana Mania*.


----------



## Autumn247

Just started playing Skyrim today


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've been playing Super Mario Galaxy 1 and Mario Party Superstars a lot lately, as well as Hamsterz Life 2 (DS) which I just got yesterday. also been thinking about getting my Xbox 360 out so I can play Minecraft and Guitar Hero 3 again!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Just discovered *Core Keeper*! 

It's an early access game. I've only spent 30 minutes on it and I'm having so much fun. It's a survival game, like a top-down Terraria x Stardew. You dig and mine to find different resources in different biomes and you can choose to farm and fish as well. Lots of base building options, but also enemies and boss fights. Very addictive.


----------



## Chris

_Dynasty Warriors 9: Empires _(PS5)

Arguably I couldn't afford it and don't have time for it, but I found a gift voucher from my ex's mum and I'm self-isolating right now so figured, "why not?" It's far more engaging than binge-watching BBC dramas.


----------



## deana

I have been playing New Horizons a lot more regularly again which is nice, and I started playing It Takes Two with my partner last night.


----------



## Jaden

I've been playing Pokémon Legends Arceus on the Switch and Haven on Steam. Both chill games!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Elden Ring and Animal Crossing: New Horizons mainly with some other games like Mario Kart 8: Deluxe mixed in.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Cat Game!! I think I am starting to get obsessed with it. XD I've talked about it a tad in other threads, it's probably my favorite mobile game!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I continue to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, a never-ending theme for me, lol. I've also been playing *Mario Golf: Super Rush* lately.


----------



## brandonisntnoob

Conor said:


> Post what video games you are currently playing here!
> 
> GTA


im playing wii sports bowling its My fave


----------



## Mairmalade

CrankyCupcake said:


> Just discovered *Core Keeper*!
> 
> It's an early access game. I've only spent 30 minutes on it and I'm having so much fun. It's a survival game, like a top-down Terraria x Stardew. You dig and mine to find different resources in different biomes and you can choose to farm and fish as well. Lots of base building options, but also enemies and boss fights. Very addictive.


I discovered this recently too and have enjoyed exploring the various biomes and cooking recipes Haven't noticed any bugs or inconsistencies yet; it's one of the better early access experiences I've had. 

I also started Rune Factory 5 the other day and look forward to playing that. A little nervous based on what people have been saying about how poorly it runs (movement feels clunky too), but Rune Factory has never failed to capture my attention.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Well some new things that I will be playing in about a week when they get here in the mail finally will be Disney Magical World 1 & 2 for 3DS and Hey! Pikmin. I got Hey Pikmin for christmas but it was the European version so sadly I have not been able to play it yet.


----------



## Flicky

Been switching between Super Fantasy Zone and Toejam & Earl. Never played either before, they're pretty good. T&E feels a little slow, however.


----------



## deana

Still playing ACNH and It Takes Two, but now I have also started Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney- Dual Destinies since I was able to pick it up for a good price in the eshop. It's my first Ace Attorney game but so far I am enjoying it.


----------



## Croconaw

Still playing NHL 22 with a bit of Madden 22 mixed in.


----------



## duckvely

currently playing kirby and the forgotten land! it's so fun and cute


----------



## Neb

I’m playing around with modded Minecraft 1.12 while finishing up Atelier Ryza. For some reason the performance is better with older versions of Minecraft. The mod selection is much larger too,


----------



## Midoriya

Currently just my Pokemon Shining Pearl starterlocke challenge and Genshin Impact.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Sunrise Village


----------



## Merielle

I've just recently started both Pokémon Shield and Pokémon Legends: Arceus!  Shield's been pretty cute so far (although I'm struggling to find clothes I really like ;v; ), but I'm totally loving Legends: Arceus already, even though I'm not very far in. It's my first time playing a game in this style and I'm finding it a lot of fun!  Getting attacked by vicious Shinx is just way too cute for words.


----------



## Squidward

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
It's actually really good!


----------



## Xeleron

I'm still playing Pokémon Legends: Arceus and I recently downloaded Onmyoji, so I'm looking forward to seeing what it's all about! I really do hope gameplay is fun, because I am in LOVE with all the character designs <3


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm currently playing ACNH daily, Unravel, and finally started the Halo Infinite campaign


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Been playing tons of Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns lately.
I also discovered a cute game on Steam called 'Capybara Spa'. It keeps me occupied and it's a super cutesy game about taking care of capybaras and making a spa for them <3


----------



## Holla

Pokemon Emerald - I've finished it. I'm just working on getting all the gen 3 Pokmeon including the legendaries.

Mario Kart Double Dash - Never had a Gamecube as a kid and I love the Mario Kart series. I finally have a copy as of the other day. So far I'm loving the unique mechanics.

Divinity Original Sin II - Playing this with my boyfriend whenever we have several hours to kill haha. It's a blast. I especially love my one character Sebille (an elf) who is just crazy deadly with her crossbow.

Soon/on the Horizon: Chrono Trigger - Once I finish with getting gen 3 Pokemon in Emerald I plan on taking a break from Pokemon and finally playing this classic gem.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

AC:NL!


----------



## vinnie

ACNL. I'm currently trying to find people on the islands, which isn't very easy nowadays.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I've also begun a new playthrough of *Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask* through the N64 NSO+EP service, since I upgraded to it today and it feels like a good excuse to replay MM, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Some Pokémon Sword for Surprise Trades, which are still pretty active with genned shinies which are always nice to get lol. Also some Brilliant Diamond for the Darkrai event and such (don't forget yours!).

Otherwise mostly PoGo, I only really play MK8D during Neighbourly games and not much on Spla2n/Tetris 99 these days.


----------



## Yanrima~

I'm currently playing *Kirby and the Forgotten Land*.

I'm glad Kirby had a 1st fully 3d game. Since I've been waiting for a fully-3d Kirby game for a long time!


----------



## uwuzumakii

I 100%'ed Kirby and the Forgotten Land yesterday with no guide, so that was pretty fun. I really liked how you could upgrade abilities, but I thought the Mouthful Mode was too gimmicky. I also finally started playing Civilization VI since it was on sale. It's super confusing but very fun.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

-AC:NL
-AC:NH
-Tetris
-Cat Game
-Mario Kart


----------



## VanitasFan26

Earthbound (SNES Switch Online)


----------



## Flicky

Donkey Kong Country 3. There's a little bit too much lag on the Switch version, it's making it hard for me to run through the levels as I usually do.


----------



## LuchaSloth

My 'core' lineup right now (which I am constantly rotating through) is basically:

-WWE 2K22 (Series X)
-Forza Horizons 5 (Series X)
-Flight Simulator (Series X)
-Hot Wheels Unleashed (Series X)
-Guardians of the Galaxy (Series X)

I also started playing 'Pupperazzi' on Game Pass...which is an absolutely absurd game that I should hate, but for some reason find myself addicted to. Lol. It's entirely pointless and feels like a huge waste of my time. All you do is take pictures of dogs doing silly things. It's one of those sandbox type games like Goat Simulator. Anyway, yeah...I started that last night and stayed up entirely too late just unlocking achievements.

On Switch, I also frequent the following:

-Pokemon Legends: Arceus
-Animal Crossing New Horizons (though not as much as I used to)
-Earthbound on the SNES app

And I got my friend into Beat Saber on PSVR. So I play that whenever I hang out with her.


----------



## Ichiban

lego star wars: the skywalker saga


----------



## VanitasFan26

Banjo Tooie (Using Project 64 Emulator)


----------



## erase

Minecraft - Playstation Vita Edition


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. In addition to NH, I've begun playing through *Banjo-Kazooie* for the first time in years.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Lately I've been playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe!


----------



## petaltail

recently picked up stardew valley after going quite a while without touching it. i restarted and everything, feels nice to play it again from scratch!!
i'll occasionally dip back into skyrim every now and again as well. i made a new character a couple months ago but i haven't played him very much


----------



## QueenCobra

Pokemon Emerald and Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Emerald is a lot harder than I expected....


----------



## WickedRyssa

Conor said:


> Post what video games you are currently playing here!
> 
> GTA 4.


Animal crossing new horizons


----------



## MadisonBristol

The Simpsons Hit and Run
Animal Crossing GCN and New Horizons
Mario Run
Pokémon LeafGreen and Omega Ruby
Mario's Super Picross
Panel de Pon
Kirby and the Forgotten Land

I jump a lot between various games.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Pokemon Stadium N64 (Using Project64 Emulator)


----------



## skarmoury

Finally got Xbox Game Pass last night and downloaded a bunch of stuff. I started with Kill It With Fire, which absolutely made me panic with all the spiders, but i can also keep spam-whacking my clipboard and hairspray so it's all good.

I also got Going Under, which looks like a fun dungeon-based game except you're an intern and the dungeons are offices. Looks interesting.

I'm downloading the entire Hitman trilogy and Outlast soon too. Those games have been on my wishlist for a while and I'm glad they're on the game pass.

Outside game pass, I redownloded Half Life and Skryrim, both of which I couldn't play properly before due to my laptop specs, but now that I got a gaming laptop I think I can run the games better now. Skyrim especially can satisfy my open-world cravings now that I'm up to date with majority of Genshin (sans The Chasm).


LuchaSloth said:


> I also started playing 'Pupperazzi' on Game Pass...which is an absolutely absurd game that I should hate, but for some reason find myself addicted to. Lol. It's entirely pointless and feels like a huge waste of my time. All you do is take pictures of dogs doing silly things.


You've completely worded how I felt about the game. It's a stupid little game with copy-pasted dogs in different copy-pasted hats that just randomize each map refresh, but for some reason I spent more than an hour on it yesterday. I want to call it a subpar and lazy game but at the same time it's... relaxing? Idk.


----------



## Neb

I’m playing Sephonie, a new game from my favorite indie developer team. Every game they make is beautiful and surreal. It’s a shame more people don’t know about them.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

We've been playing PokeOne because it is a co-op game all three of us agree on playing right now. I really like it. It is mmo. It is based on the regions but they added areas to them and quests. They have plans to add more regions and pokemon. I've been really enjoying it.


----------



## Merielle

I've recently started playing Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King on 3DS!  I'm a few hours into it now and I'm really enjoying it so far—I keep getting distracted with the photography sidequest or messing around with alchemy though ahaha.  The party seems quite likeable and the voice acting isn't bad either, a few minor NPCs aside.


----------



## Flicky

Since it was on special offer at a toy store, I'm now playing The Smurfs Mission Vileaf. It's a cute game, but very easy, even on hard mode. I'm glad I didn't pay full price for it in all honesty, but it's a good platformer nonetheless and I'm glad I have it. 

Although I am surprised that 



Spoiler



Azrael does nothing in this game, you just briefly see him asleep in the distance in Gargamel's hovel. I don't think his model even moves.


----------



## VanitasFan26

GTA San Andreas The Definitive Edition on PS4.


----------



## Biyaya

I started playing Ring Fit recently! I haven’t gotten far and haven’t gotten many opportunities to play yet, but I’m determined to work off my baby weight. >:3 Thankfully, working out with this game isn’t miserable! Haha


----------



## Hat'

Genshin Impact and I've been playing Fallout 4 for the third time now... I just love this game.


----------



## Autumn247

Fable anniversary edition, Pokémon Legends Arceus, Lego City Undercover, Lego Harry Potter complete collection, The Witcher 3


----------



## Mairmalade

When I have some time to relax, I've been enjoying Cat Cafe Manager (playing on PC but it has a Switch release too.)

If you like the the basic Diner Dash mechanics, resource management, decorating, and cute cats, it's something that will eat up a few hours of your time - or more.

There are multiple visual bugs and a save bug that can be annoying if you exit the game prior to moving onto the next day, but it's still cute and playable. The devs are working on updates, I believe.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

I'm currently playing Splatoon 2 to not be so desperate with the release of Splatoon 3.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Replaying Watch Dogs 2. Trying to do all of the side missions just so I can get more hacks unlocked.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I haven't started a new main game due to the NHL playoffs starting up in a couple of days, though I have been playing *Mario Golf* every now and then through the NSO N64 service.


----------



## S.J.

I've started playing New Horizons regularly again, and even if I don't have time to play, I try to check in at least. I've also been playing Kirby and the Forgotten Land regularly too.

I started playing Nintendo Switch Sports (tennis, bowling and chambara so far), and it's been pretty good. I like the character customisation options! I also played some Mario Kart 8 Deluxe yesterday, which I haven't done in ages.


----------



## Neb

I’ve gotten back into Dragon Quest 11 again. I nearly finished the game on the Switch, but I decided to start fresh on the PC version (albeit with a Draconian quest this time). Even on a second playthrough it’s still just as wonderful. Of the dozens of JRPGs I’ve played over the past 12 years this is tied as my favorite (along with Persona 5 Royal).


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I wanna reach 10,000 VR and I currently have 7,200+ VR.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Lego Star Wars Skywalker Saga on switch. Currently doing a 100% run where I do one episode 100% then move on instead of moving around. Right now I am on Revenge of the Sith and I have about 30%.

Also been playing Samurai Warriors 5 on Switch as well…love destroying countless enemies when I am in a bad mood…helps focuse some of that negative energy.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Donkey Kong Country (SNES app on the Switch) Thank goodness I am playing different games.


----------



## Venn

Currently playing Paladins. Before that, I played Life is Strange: True Colors. That game was so good! I loved the story in it.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Flicky

Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix. Spent longer than I should have looking for -that- trinity in Nightmare Before Christmas before realizing that they'd moved it.


----------



## Autumn247

Currently I'm spending the most time playing ACNH, The Sims 4, Stardew Valley, Fable Anniversary edition, Pokémon Legends Arceus, and the Witcher 3.  Yeah, a lot of games at once, I jump around between them a lot.  Today I spent a few hours on Stardew Valley and The Sims 4.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I started playing Super Mario 3D World. I want to like the game, but I find it really frustrating to play (especially with my brother). For some reason the way the 3D graphics is designed is really out of whack for me, I keep missing stuff.


----------



## Midoriya

Right now just my Pokemon Shining Pearl Wonderlocke and Genshin Impact.  Once I finish Shining Pearl, I'll either try to finish Pokemon Legends: Arceus or Xenoblade Chronicles 2.  I'm leaning more towards Xenoblade Chronicles 2 since XC3 is releasing this summer and I need to be ready for it.


----------



## porkpie28

Been playing lots of Pokémon unite Pokémon sword mario kart and animal crossing


----------



## worldstraveller

I have been playing Horizon Zero Dawn, I have just finished Fire Emblem Three Houses - Blue Lions (2nd playthrough of FE3H, the first was Black Eagles - Edelgard Route), I have been playing Horizon Zero Dawn and started Fire Emblem Warriors.
checking in on ACNH once in awhile


----------



## Mairmalade

I've gotten back into playing *Risk of Rain 2* which is one of my favorite online co-op games for PC.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Wii Sports! Right now I'm playing tennis until I get to pro level.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Replaying Super Mario 64 (3D All Stars Switch version) I am going to try to collect 120 stars. Oh man....


----------



## Neb

I’m playing the GameCube version of Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life. After playing the disastrous PS2 port, this is a huge improvement. I’m planning on having my character marry Celia. She’s definitely the most likable of the three candidates.


----------



## mrbeanfan64

I've recently been playing Mr bean solitaire adventure it really got me to enjoy solitar


e


----------



## tessa grace

Just started World's End Club today and man its a blast to play! Turns out it was free on apple arcade which I have so I didn't have to buy it like I was planning to. I really like the eerieness of it and the character design and personalities. Overall I would say its a lot fun even though I'm barely in to the game fully.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Detroit Become Human. I'm on the last chapter and man.....this game is pretty intense and all the decisions you make affect the outcome. I just hope I make the right choices


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Tomodachi Life, I gave Abby the bath-house interior and she gave me a bath set in return.


----------



## TurnipBell20

- Kirby and the Forgotten Land 
- Switch Sports 
- Unravel 2
- Shift Happens

If anyone knows great coop-games, I am looking for recommendations (playable on Switch or PC).


----------



## jvgsjeff

In addition to Animal Crossing games, I've been playing a lot of Nintendo Switch Sports lately. I'm also playing a bit of Miitopia too, after basically ignoring it for most of the past year.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Currently doing Tales of Arise's postgame content before starting a new game + file.


----------



## tessa grace

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Tomodachi Life, I gave Abby the bath-house interior and she gave me a bath set in return.


Omg memories, that game is literally so nostalgic <3


----------



## ellarella

i'm in-between games, and got suckered into the super auto pets hole. it's good fun!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

Trainz.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Wii Sports Resort, specifically Swordplay Showdown. It's satisfying hitting a bunch of Miis and the music is really cool!


----------



## Merielle

I'm a decent ways into it now I think, but I recently started Style Savvy: Styling Star!  I'm finding the gameplay pretty addicting, and while some clothing items definitely look a lot better than others graphics-wise (some look great, others seem awkwardly pixel-y?), the dress-up game aspect feels very solid, and I love the variety of styles and options.  I'm already planning to try and collect all the items and complete the in-game achievements list.


----------



## Looigi

Deltarune, Chapter 2.
i waited like 3 - 4 years for chapter 2 and when it finally came out i was so happy, but never had the time to play it. im also kinda sad that i may have to wait another 3 - 4 years for chapter 3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I started playing Tomodachi Life actively again! I also played ACNL yesterday and I'm thinking of playing Wii Sports Resort later.


----------



## Autumn247

Pokémon Legends Arceus, trying to beat it.  Also want to start up The Witcher 3 on my Xbox.  Some of the casual games I've been playing are Stardew Valley, The Sims 4, and of course ACNH.  I'm trying to take a break from the more casual games for a bit though because I get sucked into them and never end up finishing any of my other games because the casual ones can be played endlessly and my backlog is so huge, I want to experience some more games so I'm taking a break for a bit but I'll still always come back to them eventually


----------



## oddbear

what i am playing RIGHT NOW is Colors! 3D. that doesn't really count as a GAME but that's what i am playing 
aside from that, i am playing ACNL, ACNH, ACWW (sometimes), Miitopia, Tomodachi Life, Nintendogs + Cats (french bulldog version i think), Happy Home Designer, and Wii Music.

edit: OH and i just stopped playing Stardew Valley co-op with my sibling


----------



## VanitasFan26

Been playing a lot of Watch Dogs Legion, so far the game is fun but the only thing that disappoints me is that the Recruit system is pretty flawed. Like whenever you die you are forced to switch characters and use a different person (If you choose permadeath it makes it even annoying) and also the hacks have been toned down from Watch Dogs 2 which is a bummer to me. Overall, it is a good game but I wish it could've been better.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hatsune Miku: Project Diva Mega Mix. I didn't realize this got a PC port, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## deana

I just finished up Sherlock Holmes - The Awakened and have now started on Sherlock Holmes - The Devil's Daughter. Playing these games very out of order (I started with Crimes and Punishments when it was free on Epic games store ages ago) but I am enjoying the mysteries!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Switching between Tomodachi Life and Wii Sports Resort, I play those games daily at this point


----------



## Neb

I’m playing Ghost of Tsushima some more. My burn out from open world games is mostly gone, so I’ve been enjoying it.

I’m also finishing up Dragon Quest VIII. I put it down because the optional post game dungeon was giving me issues, but now I’ve made some progress. Morrie really is the strongest character in the game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm back to playing Wild World! my town is so full of weeds lol, and my villagers are telling me they haven't seen me for 6-8 months poor babies 

I mainly want to do some fishing on here, and maybe a bit of interior design if I can collect some decent furniture. maaaaaybe also hybrids but growing hybrids in WW is frustrating (cause it's hard to know if they're watered or not, I'm glad they made it more obvious in NL/NH).


----------



## Halloqueen

While I posted in a different thread about recent purchases a while back that I'd purchased and was playing Yo-Kai Watch 2: Psychic Specters, when I was getting in the thick of purchasing DLC and cheap games from the 3DS (and Wii U) eShops before they cut off the ability to use debit cards last month, I decided that while I was buying things I might as well get the original Yo-Kai Watch to experience it. I originally hadn't because people online said it wasn't necessary to play the first one, but after seeing that there's a Yo-Kai that you have to have a copy of Yo-Kai Watch to get in Yo-Kai Watch 2: Psychic Specters, I decided to just get a cheap copy.

So yeah, I've been playing the first *Yo-Kai Watch* since I got it two weeks ago. While there are some nitpicks I still have with how some things are handled in the series (loafing sucks, random chance gacha, etc), I've been enjoying myself. For anyone familiar, I just beat Tarantutor and am on the next quest after that.


----------



## Corrie

I finally started playing Kirby and the Forgotten Land after having purchased it months ago lol. It's adorable and the graphics are fabulous! I've been having fun just hitting everything and seeing what you can hit and what you can't. The camera is still weird to me at times but the gameplay is fun so I've forgiven it. It's the Switch Kirby game we've needed! You can tell the developers had a blast making it and it warms my heart to see that passion.

Edit: 



Spoiler



That little "Eeeee!" Kirby does when he saves the Waddle Dee is my FAV. <3


----------



## VanitasFan26

I stopped playing Watch Dogs Legion because it just got too repetitive quickly. Watch Dogs Legion feels like a downgraded version of Watch Dogs 2 since they took away most of the hacking features that were in the last 2 Watch Dogs games. The missions feel so repetitive and sometimes its one of those "what the heck do you do" type missions where the game doesn't really tell you much and you have to figure it out on your own. The idea of playing as everyone feels too scattered and sometimes I have a hard figuring out which is the best character to use. I know they tried to make it look like a big deal but it just comes off has very limited and whenever you die (Unless you have Permadeath turned on) You have to wait on a cool down and switch to different characters. It got boring really fast. 

 Overall this game tries to be more serious like Watch Dogs 1 but then it tries to be like GTA/Saints Row and doesn't do well with the writing. At least Watch Dogs 2 while it may not have a strong story like Watch Dogs 1 it was a lot more easy to understand and you understand what they were trying to do to, but in Legion the story is a complete mess, you don't really have a proper protagonist to connect to since its the whole "Play as anyone" type game, the hacking is so watered down, and finally the missions feel too repetitive and can get tiresome pretty quickly. I am rating this game a 6/10 it was so disappointing.

TLTR: I've stopped playing Watch Dogs Legion and now I'm back to playing Animal Crossing New Horizons on the 2nd switch .


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, and as I'm still waiting for the end of the NHL playoffs before starting my next main game, I've been playing *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* on the side, in addition to *Mario Strikers: Battle League* after having picked it up yesterday (if anybody wants to play Mario Strikers with me please DM me).


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

At this moment I'm playing Turnip Boy Commits Tax Evasion and so far I've been enjoying the game so far, very silly!


----------



## Corrie

Playing some Happy Home Paradise. Only need to design two more houses until I 'beat' the DLC! It'll be nice to get that over with lol and finally unlock what I've wanted.


----------



## VioletUV

Currently getting through Borderlands 3 because I got it for free lol. I'm having fun with it, but the extremely buggy and inconvenient inventory and map menu is very annoying


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Been playing Mario Strikers: Battle League. I still don't know how to feel about the game. I just feel myself more frustrated than having fun most of the time. I can't figure out how to score goals effectively and I'm really trying my best. It doesn't help though I've been doing the Galactic mode where the CPUs are an unfair level of difficulty. I've beaten all the cups except for 2. I guess I'll keep trying since I already paid for the game. I hit a similar wall when playing Mario Tennis Aces competitively and that was even more brutal because I joined when most of the casual players left so most people online knew what they were doing. I think I'm just going to have to think twice before buying sports games in the future. Something about them just really riles me up to a new level of gamer rage.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Right now I've been chugging along playing Binding of Isaac and trying my best to unlocking everything in the game. It's not an easy task but somehow, I still love this game


----------



## Midoriya

Been actively playing Genshin Impact still.  I've blazed through AR 56 in that game and am almost AR 57.

On the side I've been playing Pokemon Conquest and Fire Emblem Heroes as well.  Just recently got back into feh again.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Guys, you'll never believe what two games I've been playing the past few weeks 


Spoiler



Tomodachi Life and Wii Sports Resort :0


I'm not gonna make another post until I start playing a different game. That could take a while. XD


----------



## Dunquixote

I have been playing the Fire Emblem Three Hopes demo & Diablo III. Am contemplating going back to finish my Ferdinand marriage file on Three Houses while waiting for release day of Three Hopes.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

So far just stopped playing Binding of Isaac after a few hours and so far, I've unlocked 78% of the achievements, it's still another 135 achievements to unlock.

Someday. . . .


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Right now I'm playing Wii Party and having terrible luck with the dice rolls. WHY DO I KEEP GETTING THREES? 
Ah well, I'm still having fun and the soundtrack is fantastic.


----------



## LadyDestani

I played and beat TMNT: Shredder's Revenge today in arcade mode with my husband. I played as Splinter and I love him! But I'm also looking forward to trying out some of the other characters.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Finished playing the new TMNT game and going back into Binding of Isaac and grinding to unlock some more achievements


----------



## Autumn247

I've been getting back into ACNH a lot recently and am having fun with it again

I'm also working on beating Pokémon Legends Arceus, after I beat it I'm gonna shiny hunt, would be cool to get a few shinies 

I'm planning on picking Luigi's Mansion 3 back up and finally completing that, it's a great game, I just got distracted by things in life and other games so I hadn't gotten around to beating it.


----------



## smudge.e

Terraria


----------



## BakaRina

I'm currently playing through the Gears Of War series once again since it's been a long time since I played them.


----------



## Loriii

I can't stop playing Elden Ring since I got the game. I'm at 150+ hours and just almost finished the second area/map. I love exploring every nook and cranny lol. This is the best open-world game I've played since Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Midoriya

Been playing lots of Genshin Impact, Fire Emblem Heroes, and Pokemon Go, lol.


----------



## Neb

I’m back into Tales of Arise and Tales of Vesperia again. I decided to lower the difficulty on both games since I play mostly for the story.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Still grinding away at Binding of Isaac, the other I finally completed all the post it notes for all the regular characters and now trying my best to do it with all the Tainted characters and that should get me closer to finishing the game once and for all


----------



## The Orange

ACNH - Just recently restarted.
Sims 4 - Werewolves!!!
FFXIV


----------



## Flicky

Kingdom Hearts 2.5 Final Mix.

....I now realize that this is the first time that I'm playing the English release of the game.


----------



## Romaki

Been playing Fall Guys on the Switch. I forgot how fun the game was.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Been going back and forth with Black Ops 3 and Binding of Isaac


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started my second playthrough recently of Jedi: Fallen Order on the hardest difficulty Jedi Grandmaster. Absolutely got my ass handed to me at first because everything was 1 or 2 shotting me but I am doing better now with some upgrades.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Im finally using my capture card and microphone again! I love making videos and started ANOTHER playthrough of Pikmin 3! Also I have been recording lots of online battles in Splatoon 1 & 2. I decided to also start playing Happy Home Designer and Mario Kart 8 again onmy own time. So everything has been lots of fun!


----------



## angiepie

ACNH of course. Amnesia: The Dark Descent on the PS5 just because this game is SUCH a classic.


----------



## Halloqueen

I've been slowly playing through *Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes* since it just released this past Friday. I'm usually not one for Warriors games, but I'm enjoying it so far. Trying to keep track of all of the different attacking types is a bit overwhelming, but I'm hoping I get more used to it with time.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Was finally able to start playing the new Cuphead DLC and man, as much of a challenge the DLC is, it's so much fun!!


----------



## Psydye

Just got Sonic Origins so I'll be playing Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, 3 & Knuckles, and CD a lot. Ah, my childhood.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Been playing the new Cuphead DLC and I have to admit it right now, after having such a fun time with the new bosses and the music, this has to be my favorite DLC of any game I've owned! I love it that much and makes me want even more from Cuphead


----------



## Imbri

I just restarted Pokemon Snap. I had most of the achievements, but it was nothing I couldn't do again. It's fun opening up areas and routes again, but I did forget how slow it was in the beginning.

I'm also playing Mini Gardens. It's a connect-the-pipe game and I'm doing one or two of those at a time.


----------



## nerfeddude

Got Celeste as a gift. Not the newest game in the world, but I never touched it before, only seen some videos. I... I love and hate this game at the same time. It's hard, but extremely satisfying, graphics are beautiful and ost is great(I have a soft spot for this kind of music)

Also I'm more than halfway through Psychonauts 2. Really loving it! It plays sooo much more comfortable (no more sloppy controls and camera, yay!) and the story is more serious when compared to the first Psychonauts, but I like both of these games. Gotta finish it, because I'm really interested to see what's going to happen in the end of all of it...


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

With me finishig Binding of Isaac my life has lost meaning lol, I've been playing random games here and there to just pass the time, like CoD Black Ops 3, Gmod and Paladins


----------



## Midoriya

I've been playing Genshin Impact, Fire Emblem Heroes, and Pokemon Go still, but also Pokemon Masters EX and Pokemon Legends: Arceus, lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I decided to re play some games that I loved when I was really really little. Paper Mario Sticker Star & Paper Mario Color Splash! I havent played them in a few years and I dont remember completing the Museum in PMSS or actually even getting to the end of PMCS so its been lots of fun! PMCS is one of the best games on the Wii U! Its so fun and sooo pretty. oh and as usual I am still playing all of the main AC games and occasionally HHD and AF!


----------



## Mairmalade

Been wobbling with Wobbly Life for PC which is a fun little open-world sandbox physics game. You can drive around, collect things, take on different jobs, and buy items like clothing, a house, pets, etc. Online and local co-op with lots of laughs.

I'd recommend playing it with someone else. It's fun to play around with (not a lot of focus required) while chatting.


----------



## S.J.

Currently I'm playing Pokémon Shield (originally played Sword) though I'm only up to Nessa at the moment. Also replaying Portal now that it's on Switch! And, I'm still checking in occasionally with my islanders in ACNH.


----------



## Merielle

Now that I've finished DQVIII, I've started playing Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen on mobile!  Just finished Chapter 1 and have started on 2.  I've actually played this one on the DS before (although I don't think I ever finished the postgame?), but I'm really enjoying the party chat that was added back into this version.  It was removed from the English DS release, but it really adds so much to the characters and story. ;v; The touch controls are a little awkward sometimes and I've noticed a slight bit of lag/framiness, but it's nothing unbearable imo.


----------



## JellyBeans

i've been getting back into rune factory 4! i abandoned it for so long because i absolutely could not defeat the 'bone dragon' or whatever it's called, but now that i'm playing again i realise i didn't even need to do that to continue with the game so. not quite sure why i wasted so much energy on that. but i'm enjoying getting into it for real! i didn't make it all that far the first time around


----------



## Romaki

Started another run of Stardew Valley, haven't played in years and my Switch copy hasn't been really used yet. Looking forward to all the new content I wasn't aware of.


----------



## deana

I started trying out Fall Guys and I am having some fun with it so far! I think I might prefer to play on my PC instead but for now I've just been trying it out on my Switch.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Still playing_ Cozy Grove_ on Switch almost every day. Also, _Hot Wheels Unleashed _for Xbox. Got _Monster Harvest_ for cheap on Amazon the other day (addition to my physical collection). Started playing that, and I'm intrigued...but it also hasn't hooked me in a huge way yet. It seems to be a pretty generic Stardew Valley/Pokemon clone. But...it's an interesting take on the formula, I guess. I just tend to buy physical Switch games when I see them at around $15. That's usually as low as they tend to go...but I still don't buy games that I think look completely terrible. Never been that type of collector. They need to interest me at least a little bit.

Lastly...as dumb as it is, I started playing _House Flipper_ on Xbox, and it's pretty fun.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Dinkum. It is only early access right now, but the game is amazing. I am really enjoying it and I am excited because it is only going to get better with time.


----------



## Xolba

Elden Ring, Monster Hunter World and, Animal Crossing NH


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Doraemon: Story of Seasons on Nintendo Switch  extremely good farm sim, super adorable watercolor/storybook graphics, fun characters, excellent gameplay, very relaxing. I got this game back when it first released and admittedly had to start a new file now since I went on a nearly 2-year hiatus because I got into so many games at the same time, and when I booted it up for the first time I felt pretty lost and the file no longer felt like it was mine, so I started from the beginning to really get me back into it again, and I've been enjoying it a lot!

If you're into farm sims I totally recommend this one. Fair warning: story cutscenes are loooong but the cute character dialogue makes it highly enjoyable.


----------



## tessa grace

Spiritfarer! I've had a lot of fun with it so far


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Lately I've been playing Wii Party and Mario Kart


----------



## Soigne

i've been replaying new horizons actually!


----------



## Ichiban

xenoblade chronicles 3, 2 was my favourite game on the switch gonna be interesting to see if this one lives up to the hype!


----------



## Flicky

Prehistorik Man (SNES version). It's... okay. I like the Banjo-Kazooie-style voice they use for characters.


----------



## oddbear

me and my sister just finished the pacifist route of undertale. i hate mega flowey. my eyes hurt.


----------



## Belle T

The 3D remake of _Final Fantasy III_.  I wanted this to be a general RPG binge but it's been almost entirely Final Fantasy.


----------



## Mairmalade

Rune Factory 5 for PC. I've been having more fun with the title now that it's actually playable.


----------



## Flicky

The Switch port of Banjo-Kazooie. So many good memories.... I wish there were more games like this still being produced.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been playing a lot of Naraka: Bladepoint. This game is seriously underrated. Best battle royale I've played honestly. The combat is just so much fun, even if there is a learning curve.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I also started playing *NieR Replicant* last night.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Xenoblade Chronicles 3. And it's currently cemented as my GOTY.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort. Trying to complete those two games 100%.

I've also been playing a bit of Mario Kart and Tomodachi Life.


----------



## themysterybidder

The new Booster Wave courses for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe! Can't wait to play Mushroom Gorge, many happy memories playing it on the Wii!


----------



## Asarena

I've been playing Yoshi's Crafted World, Cozy Grove, and GeoGuessr lately


----------



## Shawna

Miitopia
Some of the Papa Louie To Go games
Criminal Case
various idle games


----------



## Zisym

I am currently playing Animal Crossing New Horizon and Pokemon Legends: Arceus. Genshin Impact dailies on PC.

Can't wait for Scarlet and Violet!


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

I've decided to try out Multiversus to see how that plays and for the most part, it's a really fun game! Wonder Woman is my favorite character so far


----------



## Midoriya

Taking a break from Genshin Impact until Sumeru arrives.  There isn't much I need to do there right now, but once Sumeru arrives there will be a TON to do again.  

Right now I'm just playing a Pokemon X Nuzlocke, Animal Crossing: New Horizons, Fire Emblem Heroes, Pokemon Masters EX, and Xenoblade Chronicles 2.  Really trying to finish the last one so that I can start XC3.  I know it's not necessary to do so, but the combat system in 3 is very similar to 2 according to my Xenoblade expert friend, and some of the story events are easter eggs in 3, so yeah.


----------



## Jhine7

Currently playing Animal Crossing Gamecube on my Steam Deck while my fiancé plays Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life (Gamecube) on the Steam Deck as well.

Other games I've downloaded on our Steam Deck but haven't played yet: Downhill Domination (PS2), Shadow of the Colossus (PS2), and Dragon Quest 8 (PS2).

Interested in some other old Windows games I'll be downloading soon enough: Roller Coaster Tycoon, Peggle, Zuma, DX-Ball.

Also, every weekend with fiancé's family: Mario Golf: Super Rush, and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe


----------



## Guero101

Lego Star Wars, Fortnite, FIFA, Pokemon Legends


----------



## Ichiban

trying out tower of fantasy rn, seems like a smoother version of genshin impact but it still has the weird cash cow aspects, character customization tho which is neat

still playing xc3, about 50 hours in and its peak fiction as usual


----------



## tessa grace

So I realized that my sister's xbox game pass comes with a lot of games I want to play, but not pay for, so I asked if I could use her xbox to play Hades. I'm still getting the hang of xbox controls, but besides that I think the game is perfect in every single way. Like a solid 10/10. The storyline is compelling and still enjoyable even with mythology tied into it, the randomized chambers make gameplay different each time and always fun, the character designs and personalities are all uniquely tied into their mythology, the voice actors are british, the scenery and artstyle is fantastic, the soundtrack is mysterious and really good, and its just so much fun. I'm only a couple hours in but I'm already really enjoying the game.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Just started Tower of Fantasy, doesn't seem too bad so far. Also still working my way through Trails of Cold Steel III and Rune Factory 5 :]


----------



## digimon

just booted up splatoon 2 for the first time in a long time  i’ve also been considering purchasing cult of the lamb so I might start that tonight if i end up getting it


----------



## daisyy

a lot of fall guys and riot games


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Final Fantasy XIV, which did you know has a free trial



Anyways I'm having fun with being up to date on it and just focusing on other things


----------



## Newbiemayor

Currently trying to finish getting achievements on fallout 4 XB1 and right now I'm doing an evil nuka world run but being mean makes me sad and also I'm horribly under leveled because I can't be bothered to grind exp lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Cozy Grove! It's a very super comfy game to play when you just feel like relaxing. Similar to AC, I feel. But also very different too!


----------



## Loriii

Revisiting Spider-Man on my PS5. Fidelity mode (full graphical enhancements and more accurate ray-tracing) at 40fps is hard to ignore. The jump from 30fps like how it is Ratchet and Clank is big and I almost never notice that I'm not playing it at 60. Plus it has VRR, so it's not always stuck at 40 and goes beyond that, even a bit, is already a big deal. Still one of the best HDR implemenration to date.


----------



## Midoriya

I've stopped playing the other games I was playing and am focused on Genshin Impact and Xenoblade Chronicles 2.


----------



## Mokuren

Xenoblade chronicles 3 and Genshin impact.


----------



## bam94-

Currently playing Pokémon Legends: Arceus. I've gotten almost 100 hours logged and I'm obsessed.

Otherwise I'm either playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, Fall Guys or Yoshi's Crafted World.


----------



## AngelicPretty

Bayonetta 2


----------



## Autumn247

I'm planning on getting back into Pokemon Legends Arceus, still need to finish it


----------



## Loriii

Playing Horizon Forbidden West again. The improved Performance mode with VRR (60-100fps) on 120hz displays is heaven-sent. It's also the best looking next-gen console game especially if you have good HDR.


----------



## strawbunnycake

Been playing a LOT of FFXIV lately. and it helps that my FC is ultra kind!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

My current obsession is Stardew Valley, as I just recently discovered the world of playing with mods.


----------



## nageki

playing this SUPER cute switch game called Cozy Grove, it's a life sim like animal crossing except you go around your little island helping out the ghost bears that live there. gorgeous art style and ost as well, i'm addicted!

apart from that i got back into granblue fantasy which is.......dont do it folks


----------



## al-tirah

Monster Hunter Sunbreak


----------



## Croconaw

I’m actively playing Madden 23 until NHL 23 releases.


----------



## Tulaash

I've been playing Pokemon Legends: Arceus for the past three days and I am loving it! I bought it because I needed some of the Pokemon to finish my living dex, but I didn't think the game would be this fun!


----------



## al-tirah

Sniper Elite 4


----------



## Mairmalade

I saw @Corrie mention Cult of the Lamb as I was looking for a new game (Rune Factory 5 has run its course), so I'm playing it now! It has an extremely satisfying loop.


----------



## Corrie

Mairmalade said:


> I saw @Corrie mention Cult of the Lamb as I was looking for a new game (Rune Factory 5 has run its course), so I'm playing it now! It has an extremely satisfying loop.


Are you playing it on Switch? If so, does it run well? I haven't seen any complaints but you know, always worried lol.


----------



## Mairmalade

Corrie said:


> Are you playing it on Switch? If so, does it run well? I haven't seen any complaints but you know, always worried lol.


Playing on PC so I can't confirm this myself, unfortunately! Searched around and it seems people are experiencing FPS drops on the Switch though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

at the moment I'm playing Wii Party, a Pokemon HeartGold Randomizer, and Mario no Super Picross (well, kinda, I never really play video games consistently so this is the best I can do lol). I got Luigi's Mansion 3 recently and haven't really had the mental stamina to play it for a few days so hopefully I can do that tomorrow. pretty excited about it since I haven't played a new LM game since 2013!


----------



## Venn

At the moment, I'm waiting for Splatoon 3 on Friday, so I've been waiting and playing Fall Guys mostly, with a dash of Animal Crossing, and a mix of Immortals Fenyx Rising replay to pass the time.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Venn said:


> At the moment, I'm waiting for Splatoon 3 on Friday, so I've been waiting and playing Fall Guys mostly, with a dash of Animal Crossing, and a mix of Immortals Fenyx Rising replay to pass the time.


Are you any good at Fall Guys? I'm always looking for reliable teammates for events.


----------



## Venn

Mr.Fox said:


> Are you any good at Fall Guys? I'm always looking for reliable teammates for events.


I can make it to the finals, if that's what you mean. I would say I'm fine, but definitely not the best.


----------



## Sylvia

Majora's Mask
ACNL


----------



## Autumn247

Digimon Survive
Lego the Hobbit
Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## Belle T

_Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete._

The dub and localization are really...







...something.


----------



## Asarena

I'm currently playing Ooblets!


----------



## Neb

I’m playing Tales of Berseria and Euro Truck Simulator. In the case of Tales of Berseria I’m restarting it since I forgot the plot and previously quit only several hours in. It’s phenomenal. I don’t know why so many Tales fans hate it. The plot is engaging, the combat is fast paced, and the graphics are really solid for a PS3 game. Euro Truck Simulator is just a casual game I like to play sometimes while l listen to YouTube videos or podcasts. I bought the eastern expansion and Scandinavia DLC, so I’ve been driving around there. It’s fun seeing recreations of countries I’ve always wanted to go to. Considering how accurate the Oregon DLC is on American Truck Simulator, I imagine this DLC is faithful to the European countries too.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Trying to finally finish Legends Arceus. The endgame is longer than I anticipated


----------



## Loriii

This one. The Last of Us Part 1 (Remake). Best experience on HDR and uncapped 60fps framerate using VRR.


----------



## Midoriya

I just got back into Pokemon Unite and tried out the new Tyranitar Unite License.  I ended up playing one match and carrying my team to victory while also getting MVP once again.  Will probably continue to use Tyranitar instead of Garchomp, unless I start losing lol.

Going to try and jump from Expert class to Ultra class in ranked, but we'll see how it goes.  I know when I last played I had like a seven game winning streak going and was the MVP in all of them, lmao.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Disney's 'Dreamlight Valley' is on Game Pass on Xbox...so I started playing that. It's basically an Animal Crossing-adjacent town management sim. Nothing groundbreaking...and kinda repetitive. But kinda fun in its own way. I think that many of the people who enjoy Animal Crossing would find similar appeal in this game.


----------



## Etown20

Currently playing the new indie game Tinykin. It's one of the best new games I've played this year.


----------



## porkpie28

LuchaSloth said:


> Disney's 'Dreamlight Valley' is on Game Pass on Xbox...so I started playing that. It's basically an Animal Crossing-adjacent town management sim. Nothing groundbreaking...and kinda repetitive. But kinda fun in its own way. I think that many of the people who enjoy Animal Crossing would find similar appeal in this game.


I was thinking of getting that game I love animal crossing is it good


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Still playing Tomodachi Life, although not as long as before - I usually play for a max of 15 minutes, the only reason I play is to check on new shop items. I am, however, playing a lot of AC:NH.


----------



## LuchaSloth

porkpie28 said:


> I was thinking of getting that game I love animal crossing is it good



I mean...it's fun for what it is. Being available for free on Game Pass is definitely a huge bonus for me. Not sure if I would actually pay for it...but, I'm still enjoying it as a time-killer. - I personally enjoy games with lots of collectibles and "tasks"...(both of which are present here). - It has a very similar task system as New Horizon's _Nook Miles_. So...there are a pretty endless number of ways to collect "Dreamlight" which can then be spent on items and clothing and things. But, yeah...you run around and do things like fish, farm, mine ore, place furniture items inside and outside of your house, buy items from the shop (Which is run by Scrooge McDuck in a very similar fashion as Tom Nook plays the cheapskate in Animal Crossing). - The game overall does not have the same charm that Animal Crossing has...but you can tell what they were going for. And it's solid enough.


----------



## porkpie28

LuchaSloth said:


> I mean...it's fun for what it is. Being available for free on Game Pass is definitely a huge bonus for me. Not sure if I would actually pay for it...but, I'm still enjoying it as a time-killer. - I personally enjoy games with lots of collectibles and "tasks"...(both of which are present here). - It has a very similar task system as New Horizon's _Nook Miles_. So...there are a pretty endless number of ways to collect "Dreamlight" which can then be spent on items and clothing and things. But, yeah...you run around and do things like fish, farm, mine ore, place furniture items inside and outside of your house, buy items from the shop (Which is run by Scrooge McDuck in a very similar fashion as Tom Nook plays the cheapskate in Animal Crossing). - The game overall does not have the same charm that Animal Crossing has...but you can tell what they were going for. And it's solid enough.


Does it have a end point I was told after the quests there is not much to do


----------



## LuchaSloth

porkpie28 said:


> Does it have a end point I was told after the quests there is not much to do



Haven't got that far. But I could easily see this being the case.


----------



## al-tirah

Splatoon 3


----------



## Asarena

I've been playing Splatoon 3 the past few days!


----------



## nashnyx

just got "The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages", and gonna try to mod my gameboy color for a better screen


----------



## JellyBeans

alongside trying to work through this last bit of rf4 i picked up the harvestella demo after seeing it in the direct! i probably won't be rushing to purchase it any time soon but it's been nice to work my way through something knowing i'll finish it before too long


----------



## Mokuren

Splatoon 3 currently  have a blast with it.


----------



## Sophie23

Pokemon Go well I always play it lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

AC:NH and Tomodachi Life. ...I think I said this last time, maybe I should start playing different games.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm just focusing on playing Digimon Survive for now.  I have a habit of starting too many games at once, getting overwhelmed, and never finishing them.  So I'm trying to just play this one for now until I at least complete the main story


----------



## Loriii

I've been mostly going back to the games I've played (last year) and yet to finish on my PS5/Series X, then a few of the new ones that were released this year that I try to squeeze in. And they are a lot, like I don't think I'd finish them anytime soon. Haven't even got time to play the new Splatoon (and also feel quite disappointed in it).


----------



## DarthGohan1

Playing a little bit of Super Monkey Ball Banana Mania on Switch. I was stuck for months on a really difficult level, finally beat it and now am stuck 2 levels later.


----------



## Tao

Picked up *Assassins Creed Origins* (alongside Odyssey and Valhalla) as there was a bundle sale for £30 (£40?) with them. I'm not fond of the AC games, never have been but for some reason I just had that desire to play it and thought the bundle was decent value.

Now for one, I'm very disappointed that I bought that bundle and a day later Origins (and another few days later Odyssey too) came to Game Pass. That was a kicker...Though I guess Valhalla alone is probably not far off costing £30 anyway, so I've not lost THAT much as I would probably have gotten around to all three eventually.

But I like it. Maybe I've just been away from Ubisoft games long enough for the formula to no longer annoy me (haven't played a Ubisoft game in years), maybe it's the fact that the stupid "modern day" storyline that aided immensely in ruining the original couple games for me seems to have been almost totally scrapped, but it's fun. Helps that I absolutely adore ancient Egypt as a setting so I did kind of want this on day one, but it's AC so I didn't. Bit repetitive which is par the course for pretty much every open world game, fairly simple even on hard mode, but I like it. It's the only Assassins Creed game I've played that I would actually recommend to people.

Also fun that I came across a questline where a giant glowing "XV" was on the side of some ruins, jokingly thought "Lol, Final Fantasy XV quest" and...It turns out it actually was a Final Fantasy XV questline. Got a themed sword and shield I'll never use alongside a """chocobo""" mount that is actually a horrifying monstrosity where a Chocobo and a camel have been melded together to birth the most hideous creature I've come across in recent memory. Absolutely heartbroken when I excitedly summoned it thinking I would be traveling Egypt on a chocobo only to have that eldritch horror turn up.  

7/10. It's alright actually.

Also, *Divinity : Original Sin 2 *on the Switch when I'm out and about.

I've owned this since original release on PC, I've smashed through definitive edition but I wanted it on the go. Never played the console versions of these games before but heard they decent and I wanted to play it again, so two birds n' all that.

It looks fine. In handheld I can't actually spot any difference to running it on my PC without a side by side comparison, unlike a lot of Switch ports where everything is smudgy and blurry as hell.

Playing it though...Eee...I'm really not fond of the console layout. Things just aren't mapped or accessed the way I would expect them to be which is resulting in a lot of time just accidentally going through different menus and different actions as I yet again press and do what I thought it should be rather than what it actually is. I don't find it very intuitive at all. Had I not played the PC version thus know how good the game is, I would have gotten tired of the Switch version by now because I'm just not getting used to the console design of everything at all.


----------



## Haru Okumura

Currently playing Switch version of Digimon Survive. I'm up to Chapter 7, which from the looks of things seems to be past the halfway point? Easily my GOTY along with Xenoblade 3. Shame I missed out on Guilmon, ah well.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Haru Okumura said:


> Currently playing Switch version of Digimon Survive. I'm up to Chapter 7, which from the looks of things seems to be past the halfway point? Easily my GOTY along with Xenoblade 3. Shame I missed out on Guilmon, ah well.


I used to like Digimon but don't think I ever owned a Digimon game. Have heard good things about this one though... it's really that good? What do you like about it?


----------



## Haru Okumura

DarthGohan1 said:


> I used to like Digimon but don't think I ever owned a Digimon game. Have heard good things about this one though... it's really that good? What do you like about it?


It is! Personally I like the grid-based, SRPG combat. Can't explain it well but it's surprisingly deep for what's otherwise a visual novel at first glance. Directions are very important in combat alongside the whole element system. The verticality in maps, etc. It's very fun imo - just now I've been doing free battles to take a break from the plot.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Haru Okumura said:


> It is! Personally I like the grid-based, SRPG combat. Can't explain it well but it's surprisingly deep for what's otherwise a visual novel at first glance. Directions are very important in combat alongside the whole element system. The verticality in maps, etc. It's very fun imo - just now I've been doing free battles to take a break from the plot.


Sounds pretty neat, I used to like a few grid based tactics/RPG games. I'll have to look more into this. Thank you


----------



## Belle T

Phantasy Star IV.

Often considered one of the best JRPG's of the 16-bit era.  Pretty excited.


----------



## Midoriya

Genshin Impact, and about to be getting back into Fire Emblem: Three Houses.


----------



## Mairmalade

In my comf era playing Potion Permit and Cozy Grove. I last played Cozy Grove back when it was released in April 2021 - it has come a long way!


----------



## Groovycat64

The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Animal Crossing: New Horizons and Spiritfarer. All great games, highly recommend each of them. Spiritfarer is such a great, emotional game for me.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily, as has been the case every time I've posted in this thread, lol. I did play a bit of *Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1 + 2* lately since I have been wanting to play it for awhile, but now I'm onto *Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy - The Definitive Edition*, starting off with GTA 3.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

I've been bouncing around playing different games depending on my mood. Trombone Champ for the laughs, Hypercharge Unboxed with my friends and Bioshock to get some adventuring in


----------



## Croconaw

*Currently Playing:*
Madden 23 (XBOX Series X)
Mario Party Superstars (Switch)
Pokémon Brilliant Diamond (Switch)

_Listed in order from active to least active._


----------



## twittersnowflakes

i do new leaf of course.

i'm in the middle of a visual novel called nurse love addiction on the ps vita (it's also on switch).

also playing puyo puyo tetris, but that's a game you can play away from story mode.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Miitopia on the Switch! I fricking love this game.
And I'm still playing Tomodachi Life, of course.


----------



## Groovycat64

Recently re-purchased Fantasy Life for the Nintendo 3DS and been playing that as well. Such a great game. Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Groovycat64 said:


> Recently re-purchased Fantasy Life for the Nintendo 3DS and been playing that as well. Such a great game. Expensive, but worth it.


Yessss. One of my favorite 3DS games. Enjoy playing through it again!

I'm now mainly playing Potion Permit and Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Cozy Grove was lovely, but the repetition in fetch quests (picking things up all over the island) kills it for me.


----------



## TheDuke55

New Horizons and Elden Ring. Friend told me to try it. It's not a bad game. Definitely not game of the year like some are trying to convince everyone, but it has so many outdated flaws.


----------



## Ichiban

cyberpunk, now that they fixed some bugs I'm not getting stuck in doors anymore and I can really soak in the atmosphere, it's good. really immersive.


----------



## twittersnowflakes

added a couple of games to the list of games I'm currently playing.

*box vr* and *vr ping pong pro*


----------



## Belle T

_NieR: Automata _on Switch is _*so*_ good.  Probably one of the best action RPG's I've ever played.  The Switch port is of a lower resolution than its PS4 and PC counterparts, and the framerate does occasionally take a dip.  But those moments are so exceedingly rare and mend themselves so quickly that it's hard to care.  I'm just so happy with this game; well worth the long wait.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Super Mario Odyssey... about time


----------



## Chris

I tend to always have a social game and a trophy hunting game on the go at the same time. At the moment those are:

 _Overwatch 2_​_ Samurai Warriors: Spirit of Sanada_​


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

At this moment, I've decided to replay Super Mario Galaxy and been having a fun time!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Still playing Final Fantasy XIV, if you're on the NA Data Centers and wanna party up send a DM


----------



## Haru Okumura

Playing Yakuza Like a Dragon. The turn-based combat is a lot more fun than I thought, but I wish you could move during battles to make aoe attacks better. Up to chapter 11 and finishing up the management minigame - I'm hooked on this game lol.


----------



## Dim

Decided to jump on Tales of the Abyss on 3DS. Enjoying it but it’s sure taking me a long time to get through it.


----------



## Midoriya

I just beat a Pokemon X Nuzlocke for the first time, so now I'll most likely take a break from Pokemon until Scar/Vio arrives.  Just going to play Genshin Impact again for now seeing as I've been fairly inactive in it the past two or so weeks.

I also plan on starting up my new save file of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon at some point.  Despite what people may say about it, I do remember having a lot of fun with it the first time I played it years ago, so I'm expecting it to be fun again this time.  I know for sure I'll choose Riolu as my main character.  Not sure who I'll choose for my partner yet though.


----------



## Imbri

People who have been playing Potion Permit, would you recommend it? It looks cute, but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I started playing 'Beacon Pines' on Game Pass, on a whim...and ended up playing it all night. (It's now 2am, and I need to go to bed). Probably started playing around 10pm. - Just one of those games that goes on and on, and never seems to have an "appropriate" place to stop. - I kept feeling like I was almost finished with it, but I only have 500/1000 gamerscore, so I'm pretty sure I'm only about half way through. Oops. Lol.

Anyway...one of those rare games where time definitely flies by while you're playing, and it's easy to play a bit too much in one sitting. Definitely can be finished in one sitting (and tricks you into feeling like this is the right thing to do). But...in hindsight, I don't recommend this. - Definitely better to go with at least two sessions. Maybe three. Hahaha.

* Finished this one today. Got all 1000/1000G. Fun little narrative. Would recommend.


----------



## magicaldonkey

at the moment i'm really just playing new horizons


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Pretty much just Craftopia. I look forward to thier seamless map update, but I want to get my character ranked up some. When the update comes, I have two other people to play the game with, so it is gonna be fun building towns and supply automation things over time.
I have been thinking about going back and playing some older Zelda games though.


----------



## Licorice

I’ve been playing splatoon 3 and acnh again. Splatoon 3 is 10/10.


----------



## Mairmalade

Back to playing Stardew Valley with a bit of Bear and Breakfast thrown in.


----------



## Snek

Doing various breeding for Pokemon Scarlet and Violet (coming out next month!) in BDSP and SwSh so I can focus on using new mons rather than old ones. I am trying to limit the hours I play now so these games are pretty much taking up all of my gaming time.


----------



## Autumn247

Digimon Survive, having so much fun with it


----------



## Merielle

I started playing the 2022 Ib remake today!  I technically started it a few days ago, but that was just to make sure it was working properly, so I only played a couple minutes.  I've made it through the Gray Area so far, and that's where I stopped for now.  I'm handling the scary aspects better than I thought I would—aside from jumping pretty bad at one scare.  (Granted, it's pretty cute as far as horror games go.)  I'm already familiar with the story from watching playthroughs a few years back, but I'm still really enjoying it!  I'm gonna try and spread it out over the weekend so it's not over too quickly.


----------



## Croconaw

*Currently Playing:*
Mario Party Superstars (online)
Madden 23 (online)


----------



## jvgsjeff

I'm replaying Castlevania: Symphony of the night. It's one of my favorites, and I try to replay it every few years or so, usually in October for the Halloween season.

Other than that, most of my gaming time is going to various Animal Crossing games, as usual. I need to play some Splatoon 3 too. I bought the game, but I've barely played it so far.


----------



## Peach_Jam

trying to finish up pokémon shield before the next game (which I'm still on the fence about), and started code vein ! also played the harvestella demo and thought it was pretty good so might consider the full version :]


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Doraemon Story of Seasons on Nintendo Switch. Currently on Spring, year 3 and expanding my farm. Will be picking up the sequel once it hits the eShop here in North America.*

*Also, thought you might like this* @Chris *meet the newest member of the family. Yes, I'm doing it too, as is God's will lol*


----------



## Iris_T

Currently playing 'Yomawari: Lost in the Dark', I think I'm halfway and having lot of fun~


----------



## Totally_RandomYT

genshin... I just got my first 5 star!

edit - It was nahida


----------



## LuchaSloth

I plan on restarting Red Dead Redemption 2 later. - I installed it on my Series X last night. (Haven't played it since my original Xbox One). I might return to my completed game after a while...but I want to play a new game for at least a bit...as it will serve to reacclimate me to the controls and stuff. Anyway, just had this weird itch to play it again. (I think it's the time of year or something).


----------



## Midoriya

Just about done with the main story of Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon (just need to defeat Dark Matter), so I've been getting back into Genshin Impact with the newest update.  :]


----------



## Haru Okumura

Still on Yakuza Like a Dragon. Been doing the Sotenbori Battle Arena and Yokohama Underground before moving with the plot.


----------



## Mairmalade

Playing Harvestella now and I'm enjoying it. Definitely not a farming/life sim if anyone is going into it looking for that though.


----------



## Midoriya

I thought my Pokemon itch was satisfied, but nope!  I started a Pokemon Alpha Sapphire Wonderlocke since I've never beat a Wonderlocke challenge on those games before.

Also still playing Genshin Impact.  : D


----------



## Neb

I picked The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt back up after putting it down for almost three years! It's curing my burn out from open world games. The combat is fun, the world feels like it's worth exploring, and the story is keeping me engaged. I love how every sidequest so far has an interesting story and lore to go with it. It makes each one feel worth playing even if they're completely optional.

The second game I'm playing is Code:Realize Future Blessings. This series deserves way more love. The writing, translation, art, and music are consistently fantastic. I rushed through the first game a bit since I wanted to see what happened next, so I want to take my time with this one.

Chaos;Head Noah is another visual novel I've spent a lot of time on recently. The protagonist is thoroughly unlikable, but the narrative itself is quite strong. It's still leagues better than the snooze-fest that is Steins;Gate though.

Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition and Xenoblade Chronicles 3 are my latest obsession. I love nearly every second I spend on these games. They're definitely too advanced for someone new to the genre, but if you're familiar with JRPGs I highly recommend them. 

The last game I'm focused on at the moment is Trails From Zero! I've been eagerly awaiting this long overdue English release for quite a while. I love that Falcolm worked with the game's fan translators for this port. Companies like Nintendo would never do that. The game is your standard Trails fare. Tons of characters, fleshed out NPCs, infectious music, turn based combat, and worthwhile sidequests. I don't know if it'll dethrone Trails of Cold Steel 3 and 4 as my favorite games in the series, but we'll see.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant

Took me more than 70 hours but I managed to get the true ending for Persona 5 Royal and that was such a ride of a love game I played. I played the original game and I loved it then and loved Royal for adding a lot of new things.

Currently now, I've decided to go back and play some Resident Evil 7


----------



## nyx~

After letting it sit and collect dust for 6 months I finally had the time to start Horizon Forbidden West, and I'm loving it just as much as the first game! I'm also still playing Genshin Impact daily and occasionally Sky CotL.


----------



## azurill

I started playing Harvestella today and it is so much fun. Which I had more time to play. Also playing ACNH more frequently and Pokémon legends Arceus when I have the time.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Vampire Survivors on Xbox Game Pass.

So, sooooo good. (Honestly the type of game that has no right to be so good, because of how simple it is).

I played for 6 hours today (two sittings) and it didn't even feel like it. That's pretty bad. Lol


----------



## Romaki

Currently playing Ooblets because it got a physical release for the Switch. I think I played Early Access on PC, but not sure. I was pleasently surprised by new(?) hair colors and hair styles. Now my character matches my ACNH one!

It's very cute and quirky, but I don't know if it has much substance. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Autumn247

Pokemon Sword.  Determined to complete my Pokedex before I allow myself to buy Pokemon Scarlet.  I'm having fun with it.  This will be my first time ever completeing a Pokedex and I've been playing since Fire red/ Leaf green came out


----------



## TalviSyreni

After buying an Xbox Series S last week I'm finally playing Rise of the Tomb Raider (this game series was basically my childhood).


----------



## Belle T

I'm about to start on the original PlayStation version of _Grandia_, per recommendation from a friend.


----------



## Vintersol

Animal crossing new horizon
Fortnite
Pokemon violet
Pokemon arceus 
Sims 4


----------



## Croconaw

*Currently Playing:*
Madden 23
Mario Party Superstars
Pokémon Violet


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Pretty much the only game I've been playing lately is FFXIV. Took me a long while to get in to it but last month I started REALLY getting in to it, playing way too long every day, so now I'm playing a lot less. I'm not even that far in to the main story quest!! There's just too much to do.


----------



## Neb

I started Dark Souls Remastered and wow they’re right about it being hard. It’s forcing me to break my habit of doing an all out offensive while playing action games. You really have to play defensive if you want to get anywhere.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I want to get into Sims 4 since it's on Game Pass...but the Xbox controls are..."iffy" to say the least.

Funny thing is...I do have Sims 4 on my PC. (What can I say...I'm strange). Lol


----------



## Tao

After 10 years since I last played the games, I've finally returned to Halo with the Master Chief Collection.

I used to be so damn hype around Halo back in the day, it was the one series I was REALLY good at, the only mulitplayer game I've ever sank a significant amount of time into (probably because I was surprisingly good at it, heard that glorious "Kilimanjaro" from the announcer always made me giggle) and the first series after Pokemon that really got me morbidly obsessed with the lore. Halo 4 came out and killed that because...Well, I just didn't think it was very good at all. If that was the direction they were going in, I was no longer interested in it...And moved onto Monster Hunter as my new obsession.

Currently played through 1, 2 and 3, returning with heroic difficulty (and I've still got it *fist pump*. Legendary was always tedious and crap...Not doing that again) and moved onto the game that killed it all, Halo 4 and...Well, it's still nowhere near as good as what came before it, it's alright. Still a bloody good looking game, which I thought so back in the day too but coming off of Halo 3 there is just a ridiculous amount of difference in visuals really highlighting how much they managed to squeeze out of that generations hardware towards the end of its life span (granted, I recall it being on 2 discs).

Many of my issues still remain.
- Halo doesn't need a run button, it ain't CoD.
- Too many of the guns feel like the same thing. Other than one or two notable examples like the needler or energy sword, it all just feels like "here's the human assault rifle", "here's the covenant assault rifle", here's the "promethean assault rifle". It all just feels like the same few guns with a different skin, as opposed to previous games where everything felt unique. I would go out of my way for the Covenant Carbine but here, I'll just pick up whatever the 'faction' equivalent is because there's not really any difference.
- Vehicles feel worse to use.
- Armour abilities are pretty naff.
- Drones and brutes are gone, written out because of gameplay conflicts...But still there narratively, so, what? Simultaneously despite removing stuff, it feels like 343 didn't have enough faith in their own creations and had to bring the elites back as an enemy. The elites are iconic, I get it, but I bet most Halo fans who haven't touched the series in years won't remember that elites are only enemies for about half of Halo 2 and not at all in Halo 3. They're THAT iconic for the series that I forgot they weren't actually enemies for most and all of Halo 2 and 3 at all.

But it's alright. I'm not hating my time with it this time around. I'm appreciating that yea, the promethean designs are pretty cool. The narrative doesn't feel ham fisted to keep Master Chief in and the gunplay is actually still solid. I recall them adding ironsights in this one but they clearly didn't, I'm happy I was wrong as Halo doesn't need ironsights, good ol' DOOM style hip fire is part of why I love it.

Needless to say, after a decade away from this series that I fell out of love with, I'm looking forward to getting Halo 4 and Reach out of the way (probably won't touch ODST. Never liked it even back then) so that I can move onto Guardians and Infinite for some Halo action I haven't seen before....I'm even kind of looking forward to the multiplayer and I'm not really a multiplayer guy these days. 

Is Halo my mid life crisis? Cheaper than a sports car I 'spose.


----------



## PacV

Animal Crossing NH

Pokemon Violet

Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle

Smash Ultimate

Banjo Kazooie


----------



## Belle T

_Grandia _was really fun.  I very much enjoyed it, despite its rough localization and some slower segments towards the end.

I'd planned to start on _Parasite Eve _next.  It's a shame it's not October; it would have made for some very good spooky season entertainment.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Started 'Chained Echoes' on Game Pass. Fun game. I mean...if you are into turn-based RPGs, you'll enjoy it. Just your typical Final Fantasy style game. Not doing anything fancy. But...it doesn't need to.


----------



## hugs

i'm getting back into the sims 4!


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

I'm currently playing Puyo POP Fever via an emulator. I prefer doing the HaraHara course simply because it has a secret boss that you can face. Here's my method to facing him:
1: set difficulty to Very Easy (for dumb cpu)
2: beat everyone up to Hohow Bird
3: lose 7 times on purpose
4: beat him, then beat Ms. Accord.
Then, I'm facing the secret boss, and he is hard. Luckily, his hard A.I. (even in very easy mode) makes him a good training partner!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I've been bouncing between these depending on the mood in the moment. I plan on finishing Tres Bashers and Link's Awakening at some point. But honestly I could see myself coming back randomly to Tres Bashers for a long time. It is a fun game.

ACNH
Tres Bashers
Bloons TD6
Link's Awakening DX


----------



## magicaldonkey

destiny 2

the last campfire!! been on sale through my wishlist recently on playstation and its mega adorable
demo version of just dance 2023. mastered the extreme version of dynamite and at last got megastar twice (for a trophy) ;D


----------



## Flicky

I've returned to Pokémon Legends Arceus for now. I just find it easier to train and hunt for shinies here.

I'll probably continue playing Scarlet when Home compatibility is added and I can finally shift some of my international Pokémon over to Diamond/Sword since I'm running out of boxes.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm still playing *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I've been playing a fair amount of *Pokemon Scarlet* as well, and I've started playing *Splatoon 3* today.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy

Currently been playing Dreamlight Valley. There are so many different things to do and lots of quests to complete that I've sunk so many hours into the game and love it so much and can't wait to see all the upcoming updates for the game.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I just purchased Devil May Cry 5, with the Vergil DLC < 3

Playing as Vergil is fun, but I realized I'm not getting the mission completion achievements. I read online somewhere you can only get the main mission achievements playing as Nero or any of the playable characters, except Vergil..?


----------



## QueenCobra

Animal Crossing: New Horizons

Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time

Super Mario Odyssey (post-ending, unlocking an optional world) 

Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance 

Switch Sports— I just played the golf update!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m really into Mario Party Superstars currently and playing online with randoms.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Got back into playing Animal Crossing New Horizons more frequently. I also still play Genshin Impact on a daily basis, as well as Splatoon 3!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I play Disney Dreamlight Valley almost exclusively these days.  I'm over 165 hours in and still have plenty to do.  The atmosphere, music, and repetitive tasks are quite soothing, similar to Animal Crossing.  It's still an early-access game, but the devs work very hard to address bugs in a timely fashion.  I love that it gets content updates fairly frequently as well


----------



## Croconaw

I’m playing Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I was mainly a battler on the last version I played about eight years ago. I’m starting to get more into racing. Shoot me a message if you’d like to play. I don’t have any friends added that play this game, lol.


----------



## LuchaSloth

I've been playing _Rainbow Billy: The Curse of the Leviathan_. It's actually a very fun game. Basically, a _Paper Mario_ clone, with monster collecting. So...there are some loose elements of _Pokemon_ there...but, it's mostly platforming and puzzle solving with turn-based, card-based combat. Not something I was expecting to try or enjoy...but, it's on Game Pass, and I usually give most things a try on Game Pass. Definitely pleasantly surprised. Played for quite a while last night, and more again this afternoon. Easy to spend a decent amount of time without really feeling like you've played for a long time. Not sure whether that is good or bad. Lol. - I see that it is available on Switch. So...definitely something I will add to my physical collection when I actually have a job again (assuming I can find it).


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'm continuing to play *Animal Crossing: New Horizons* daily. I've also begun *Psychonauts 2* today as my current main game.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Got back into Pokemon Arceus. 

Also did break down and order Pokemon Violet, but that hasn't come yet. I feel like I'm going to enjoy it despite the flaws that I have heard about. Interestingly, I heard that the game runs much better in handheld mode than in docked mode...and I play exclusively in handheld mode...so that has made me feel better about getting it.


----------



## Flicky

Currently playing Mario Party Superstars that I received as a Christmas gift. I love it, but I wish that online play wasn't so laggy.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I am playing Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door on a Dolphin GameCube Emulator and so far its really fun.


----------



## Enbymon

A few games. If I listed all of them, we’d be here all night, so here’s some:

Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Super Kirby Clash
Minecraft Dungeons
Pokémon Café ReMix


----------



## Halloqueen

Aside from a bit of time spent in Animal Crossing: New Horizons to participate in some of the Christmas events last month, I've pretty much exclusively been playing Pokémon Scarlet since I got it back in late November. About to take on the 8th gym, already handled the Star Street and Titan Pokémon stuff. Probably would have beaten it by now but I take my time in games generally and was also _very_ busy with Christmas preparations throughout December.

Waiting to start Violet until after Pokémon Home adds support for Scarlet & Violet, so I'll be switching to something else once I beat Scarlet.


----------



## skweegee

I'm currently doing another randomized run of Majora's Mask. The item distribution in this run has been incredibly lucky for the most part, though there are a few crucial items (mainly Zora Mask and Fire Arrows) that I still haven't been able to find.

I've also been playing American Truck Simulator, and have been working on my first run of Pokemon Scarlet.


----------



## Corrie

I'm currently playing lots on and off. 

At the moment it's Luigi's Mansion 3 and New Pokemon Snap and I'm loving both! Both are graphically gorgeous and the gameplay is really fun! I haven't played the original Luigi's Mansion but I recently tried out the original Pokemon Snap and the remake did it so much justice. It remained loyal to the original while also adding lots of things since the original was super short. The animations and voice acting they added in Luigi's Mansion 3 is super cute and makes me smile.


----------



## S.J.

I'm stilling planning to finish the main storyline of Pokémon Violet, and I'm also planning on decorating my second ACNH island, but for the last few days I've only been playing Miitopia on Switch! This is my first time playing Miitopia, but I really like it! Maybe spoiler-y if you haven't played Miitopia: 



Spoiler



Honestly, I tried to breeze through Chapter 2, because I chose cat as my second job, and I didn't enjoy it as much (I also miss my chapter 1 team!). I chose mage as my job in the first chapter, and I wish I could just play a mage throughout the entire game! I've just reached the third chapter, and I'm not really sure what to choose as my next role. Hmmm.


----------



## Midoriya

Pokemon Scarlet raids.
Pokemon Violet Surpriselocke.
Genshin Impact.

I'm getting close to AR 60 in Genshin Impact.


----------



## Snek

Pokémon Violet and thats pretty much it for the time being. Too busy trying to breed all the new mons the way I want them. There are other new games I might want to play this year like TotK and Pikmin 4 and older games like BotW and Skyrim.


----------



## VDrizz

Right now, Im currently playing ACNH & spiritfarer :3


----------



## Flicky

Currently playing the other game I got for Christmas - Stray!

Beautiful game and finally, something that's pretty original.


----------



## mogyay

ive been on a very intense breath of the wild binge , im so ready for tears of the kingdom i can't wait !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merielle

I'm playing quite a few games at the moment! ^^ I've started replaying Pokémon HeartGold since beating Platinum, and I'm still casually working on Dex completion in Legends: Arceus (and getting distracted by mass outbreaks ahahah).  I'm also having a blast with Fantasy Life—although it's way too easy to lose track of time in because I have so much fun with it. ;w; As for otome, I started Lover Pretend just a few weeks ago, and I'll probably start my second route in it soon.

I'm also popping into Bedrock Minecraft occasionally when I have the time, and I've got Wild World too for whenever the AC mood strikes me.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Mostly going back and forth between Pokemon Scarlet on Switch, and Vampire Survivors on Xbox Series X.


----------



## LadyDestani

I recently started playing Lonesome Village since I got it for Christmas.

I'm also doing a run-through on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge using Splinter.

Finally, I pop into Tetris 99 every now and then for fun.


----------

